# Gonal Girls



## Cridge

Hi girls! This thread is for those of us that are on Gonal-F injections. All are welcome! Introduce yourself and let us know where you're at in your gonal-f cycle.

Chiles - sorry, I had to beat you to it in starting this thread. :kiss:

I'm Cridge. I used gonal-f over 10 years ago and conceived my son on my first gonal-f cycle. Check out my journal (link in my siggy) if you want to know a little more about my history.

I just completed my 5th cycle of Femara and was not responding well (had one perfect cycle, a second "okay" cycle, didn't respond to the others), so I'm moving on to gonal-f. Today is CD4 and I'm starting injections this afternoon. I'll be going in every other day for u/s and blood work until I ovulate. The current plan is to trigger, but I'm going to see if I can avoid that as I don't think I need it.


----------



## Shareena

hiyaa...

Let me introduce myself on this thread so here's a little history on me.

dx - pcos
I had my OD on October 12,2011 (all clear)
got Af on Nov 18.
I did one letrozole 2.5mg and IUI - BFN
A natural cycle(ovulated on my own)
Current cycle (2.5mg letrozole cd3-7 and now on to gonal-f 37.5 starting today)

I am hoping to join hands with everyone on this journey to a BFP :)


----------



## Chiles

Well I am also Joining this thread, My name is Chiles and I am currently doing a combo cycle with Gonal F. If this cycle fails I to will be moving on to straight gonal F next cycle. 

@Cridge I am glad you got it going


----------



## phoenixrose

Hey everyone I'm also doing my first round of injections. I'm doing Follistim but they're the same thing...FSH injections. I have polycystic ovaries but not the full syndrome as all my labs are fine and I have no other symptoms. I also ovulate on my own but apparently not very well. I did 3 rounds of clomid. The first one may have been a chemical but the number was so low on the beta that I don't know if it even counts. And the rest were BFNs. So now we have 3 rounds of injections until we take a break to pay off debt and save for IVF...I'm hoping with all my might it doesn't come to that! Fx'd for all of us!


----------



## courtneycvt12

Hi girls! I'm Courtney, no idea how to upload a pic...anyway I did my first injection today of Gonal f, Cd 6...have ten more days of this on Friday I get to add luveris injections....lucky me. I'm a total needlephobe so I really hope this works!


----------



## norahbattie

Hello ladies, I am currently awaiting AF to arrive before starting my first cycle of gonal F. I have had 3 cycles of clomid and not responded to treatment effectively (got to 15mm on my second cycle and trigger but nothing), failed the other two. 
My doctor is a little crazy at times but I like his experiment but also very nervous about it. He wants me to take 150iu for 3 days from day 2, then 75 iu after that and I will be scanned on day 6 to assess the follicle size. 
I am also taking (when I remember) 1000mg of metformin and attempting to lose weight.
I hope there are lots of positive outcomes to this thread and I can't wait to see everyone's stories


----------



## Cridge

Shareena & Courtney - you both started injections today! I was supposed to, but (as I think most of you have seen on my journal) my meds didn't arrive. :growlmad: That would have been awesome to be on the same schedule!!

phoenix - I think it's great that your doc moved you to injections so quickly after clomid failed. I think so many docs keep trying and trying - upping the dosage - but I don't think that's very helpful. GL this cycle! What day are you on? I'm also planning on 3 rounds!

norah - that does sound like a strange protocol, but not too off the wall. Hopefully you'll have great response! Are you bringing on af or did you ovulate this cycle and are still waiting? Any idea how much longer you have to wait? That's always the worst - waiting for a failed cycle to end. blah.

chiles - good to see you!

afm - I'm crossing everything that my meds will be in tomorrow, but I have a bad feeling about it. I went to a new pharmacy and that is throwing me off right there. I really don't want to be dealing with a separate pharmacy, but I guess I'll do what I must. If it doesn't come in tomorrow, I'm not sure what to do. I might have to scrap this cycle. :(


----------



## norahbattie

Unfortunately I have never ever ovulated on my own and this cycle I have lots of atrophic follicles that measure 8mm so literally just waiting for AF to come after having had 100mg of clomid on day 2-6 of this cycle. I am currently day 18 and getting AF cramps but I know there is nothing in there :(


----------



## phoenixrose

courtneycvt12 said:


> Hi girls! I'm Courtney, no idea how to upload a pic...anyway I did my first injection today of Gonal f, Cd 6...have ten more days of this on Friday I get to add luveris injections....lucky me. I'm a total needlephobe so I really hope this works!

What is luveris and what is it for?

Cridge: I'm on cd 12. I triggered myself ( :( ouch!) last night on cd11, which hurt way more then the fsh injections. So I'll get one 36 hour IUI tomorrow morning on cd 13. I don't know how big they ended up getting but on Monday, cd 10 I had 3 follicles in the lead at 18, 16, and 14. Doc said 2 would be mature enough for ovulation, I'm hoping for 3 to up my chances. I did 75 units cd3&4, 50 cd 5&6, 75 cd7-9, and 50 on cd 10.


----------



## courtneycvt12

Cridge said:


> Shareena & Courtney - you both started injections today! I was supposed to, but (as I think most of you have seen on my journal) my meds didn't arrive. :growlmad: That would have been awesome to be on the same schedule!!
> 
> phoenix - I think it's great that your doc moved you to injections so quickly after clomid failed. I think so many docs keep trying and trying - upping the dosage - but I don't think that's very helpful. GL this cycle! What day are you on? I'm also planning on 3 rounds!
> 
> norah - that does sound like a strange protocol, but not too off the wall. Hopefully you'll have great response! Are you bringing on af or did you ovulate this cycle and are still waiting? Any idea how much longer you have to wait? That's always the worst - waiting for a failed cycle to end. blah.
> 
> chiles - good to see you!
> 
> afm - I'm crossing everything that my meds will be in tomorrow, but I have a bad feeling about it. I went to a new pharmacy and that is throwing me off right there. I really don't want to be dealing with a separate pharmacy, but I guess I'll do what I must. If it doesn't come in tomorrow, I'm not sure what to do. I might have to scrap this cycle. :(

That sucks that your meds didn't arrive! What r u going to do this cycle then?


----------



## Chiles

@Cridge I use Freedom Fertility Pharmacy and they literally send it out the next day to your home free of charge. Hope your meds come through. I heard they have the best prices though. My insurance pays for everything. I just do co pays. (thank god) 

Good Luck to us all ladies!!!


----------



## Shareena

Cridge- I hope you got your med today!!!

My RE is starting me with such a low dose (37.5) and i am worried that its too low :S. They did have a u/s yesterday and found two follicles but still i see everyone starting at atleast 75mil.

Anyways, they are only monitoring my bloodwork and and did 37.5 again so lets see. I really want to know how well gonal is working on me. 

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Chiles

Good Luck on your cycle Shareena!!! Cant wait to see the outcome!!!!! Hope it is a :bfp:


----------



## Cridge

Oh thank you so much girls! I haven't called Safeway yet to see if my meds are in... I'm a bit down today and have a feeling they won't be, so I guess I'm procrastinating it. Thanks Chiles! If they're not in, I'm going to give that pharm a try!!!


----------



## norahbattie

Shareena, As long as you have follicles that are growing and will implant, who cares what dose you are on? Everyone is different, you want one good follicle and not lots of little ones that won't work. Good luck
I am completely petrified that my OBGYN has put me on too high a dose, so on the other end of the fear scale from you x


----------



## courtneycvt12

phoenixrose said:


> courtneycvt12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! I'm Courtney, no idea how to upload a pic...anyway I did my first injection today of Gonal f, Cd 6...have ten more days of this on Friday I get to add luveris injections....lucky me. I'm a total needlephobe so I really hope this works!
> 
> What is luveris and what is it for?
> 
> Cridge: I'm on cd 12. I triggered myself ( :( ouch!) last night on cd11, which hurt way more then the fsh injections. So I'll get one 36 hour IUI tomorrow morning on cd 13. I don't know how big they ended up getting but on Monday, cd 10 I had 3 follicles in the lead at 18, 16, and 14. Doc said 2 would be mature enough for ovulation, I'm hoping for 3 to up my chances. I did 75 units cd3&4, 50 cd 5&6, 75 cd7-9, and 50 on cd 10.Click to expand...

Gonal f is pure fsh, so my doc likes to add lh, the luveris is the lh. It burns and bruises


----------



## Chiles

courtneycvt12 said:


> phoenixrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courtneycvt12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! I'm Courtney, no idea how to upload a pic...anyway I did my first injection today of Gonal f, Cd 6...have ten more days of this on Friday I get to add luveris injections....lucky me. I'm a total needlephobe so I really hope this works!
> 
> What is luveris and what is it for?
> 
> Cridge: I'm on cd 12. I triggered myself ( :( ouch!) last night on cd11, which hurt way more then the fsh injections. So I'll get one 36 hour IUI tomorrow morning on cd 13. I don't know how big they ended up getting but on Monday, cd 10 I had 3 follicles in the lead at 18, 16, and 14. Doc said 2 would be mature enough for ovulation, I'm hoping for 3 to up my chances. I did 75 units cd3&4, 50 cd 5&6, 75 cd7-9, and 50 on cd 10.Click to expand...
> 
> Gonal f is pure fsh, so my doc likes to add lh, the luveris is the lh. It burns and bruisesClick to expand...

Since you hate needles than maybe next time you can get menopur, or bravelle since they contain lh, and fsh:shrug: Good luck on your cycle though .


----------



## courtneycvt12

Chiles said:


> @Cridge I use Freedom Fertility Pharmacy and they literally send it out the next day to your home free of charge. Hope your meds come through. I heard they have the best prices though. My insurance pays for everything. I just do co pays. (thank god)
> 
> Good Luck to us all ladies!!!

That's the pharmacy I use too cridge....however my insurance doesn't cover injections :nope:


----------



## norahbattie

Cridge I have my fingers crossed for you that you get the gonal-F, here in the UK it usually takes 24 hours to get the medication. I wish I could give you mine, as it is literally sitting here waiting for me to get on with my new cycle.


----------



## Cridge

Good news! I got the meds and have taken my first injection!! I don't remember taking such a small amount though...maybe I was taking more all those years ago?? I have an u/s and blood work tomorrow. I'm a little miffed that I need to go in with having taken only one injection just 18 hours before, but my nurse wanted me to keep with the plan.


----------



## courtneycvt12

Cridge said:


> Good news! I got the meds and have taken my first injection!! I don't remember taking such a small amount though...maybe I was taking more all those years ago?? I have an u/s and blood work tomorrow. I'm a little miffed that I need to go in with having taken only one injection just 18 hours before, but my nurse wanted me to keep with the plan.

Awesome! That seems strange to do bloodwork after one injection


----------



## Cridge

It is! It was supposed to be after 3 injections, but with all the hullabaloo of getting the meds, it's turning out to be after only 1 injection. Totally lame, and I'm tempted to just cancel the appointment, but when I spoke with my nurse yesterday, she wanted me to stick with the plan. I'll have to be very clear that I've only done 1 injection, otherwise, I have a feeling my doc will want to up the meds because "it isn't working well enough".


----------



## phoenixrose

Cridge said:


> Good news! I got the meds and have taken my first injection!! I don't remember taking such a small amount though...maybe I was taking more all those years ago?? I have an u/s and blood work tomorrow. I'm a little miffed that I need to go in with having taken only one injection just 18 hours before, but my nurse wanted me to keep with the plan.

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Shareena

Chiles- Thank you! I am also praying this cycle will give me my long waited BFP.

Norah- I hope the dose works. 

Cridge- my RE started doing my b/w after my first day of gonal-f too. I don't know what that is about but at least they know how well we are responding by each day I guess. I am so happy that you got your Gonal-f :).


----------



## norahbattie

Cridge said:


> Good news! I got the meds and have taken my first injection!! I don't remember taking such a small amount though...maybe I was taking more all those years ago?? I have an u/s and blood work tomorrow. I'm a little miffed that I need to go in with having taken only one injection just 18 hours before, but my nurse wanted me to keep with the plan.

YAY!!! You don't have to give up this cycle, fingers and toes crossed for you cridge.


----------



## Cridge

I didn't go to my appointment this morning! It dumped snow on us last night (and is continuing) and I had no reason to go out otherwise, so I called and canceled. Spending the day shoveling, warming up, sledding, warming up, shoveling some more, warming up... I just spent almost 2 hours at the park with my son and a friend and her 2 boys. I'm half frozen!

Taking shot #2 in about an hour. :)


----------



## courtneycvt12

i did my first shot of luveris today and it didn't hurt at all! the nurse said it would burn and give me bruises and scared the poo out of me!!! i knew she was a moron but i didn't know she was sadistic too.


----------



## phoenixrose

courtneycvt12 said:


> i did my first shot of luveris today and it didn't hurt at all! the nurse said it would burn and give me bruises and scared the poo out of me!!! i knew she was a moron but i didn't know she was sadistic too.

That's great! Better she was wrong on that one.


----------



## courtneycvt12

going in for my first scan tomorrow, hopefully we will have some good growth but it's only cd9. then again i only had a 2 day period which i think was the letrozole's fault because i've never had a 2 day period before. should be an interesting cycle.


----------



## Cridge

courtney - yay for a painless shot!! I hope your scan tomorrow shows great news! Maybe since your af was so short that will be a good thing this cycle! Nice thick lining...??

My 2nd shot, yesterday, wasn't great. I don't know if it was a bad needle or I stuck it in a bad place (hard to miss all the stretch-mark scars on my belly), but it just didn't want to go in! I've never been one to just stab the needle in, I like to take it nice and slow, so that one made me a bit squeemish. Hoping for better luck this afternoon!

I'm trying not to get worried, but I was still spotting yesterday from af, and suddenly I stopped spotting and am having cf that's just like what I get about a day before ewcm. Usually I'm totally dry for a day or three after I stop spotting. I'm wishing, a little, that I had gone in for that u/s yesterday. I can't imagine that I'll ovulate early, but DH is out of town until Wednesday night (luckily, a day earlier than planned), so it would be a reeaallly bad thing if my body jumps into gear and I produce a follie too fast. Now I'm very anxious for my u/s on Monday.


----------



## courtneycvt12

Cridge said:


> courtney - yay for a painless shot!! I hope your scan tomorrow shows great news! Maybe since your af was so short that will be a good thing this cycle! Nice thick lining...??
> 
> My 2nd shot, yesterday, wasn't great. I don't know if it was a bad needle or I stuck it in a bad place (hard to miss all the stretch-mark scars on my belly), but it just didn't want to go in! I've never been one to just stab the needle in, I like to take it nice and slow, so that one made me a bit squeemish. Hoping for better luck this afternoon!
> 
> I'm trying not to get worried, but I was still spotting yesterday from af, and suddenly I stopped spotting and am having cf that's just like what I get about a day before ewcm. Usually I'm totally dry for a day or three after I stop spotting. I'm wishing, a little, that I had gone in for that u/s yesterday. I can't imagine that I'll ovulate early, but DH is out of town until Wednesday night (luckily, a day earlier than planned), so it would be a reeaallly bad thing if my body jumps into gear and I produce a follie too fast. Now I'm very anxious for my u/s on Monday.

do you use a pen or is it something you have to mix it up? the needle gets dull after pushing it thought the vials. 

i have a feeling that we wont have to worry about producing follies too fast or we wouldn't be injecting ourselves with this nonsense! lol


----------



## Cridge

courtneycvt12 said:


> do you use a pen or is it something you have to mix it up? the needle gets dull after pushing it thought the vials.
> 
> i have a feeling that we wont have to worry about producing follies too fast or we wouldn't be injecting ourselves with this nonsense! lol

I mixed the vial and use a separate syringe. So, yeah - the needle is definitely more dull than a pen would be, but yesterday's was bad! Oh well - it all worked out.

I keep telling myself the same thing, but my cf is usually really reliable. I always ovulate the 2 months following clomid therapy (when I'm not on clomid anymore)... and I just came off 2 good months of femara therapy, so I'm thinking I probably would have ovulated this cycle on my own even without meds. That's the only reason I'm worried about producing a follie too fast. Otherwise, I'm a slow responder. I just keep telling my ovaries that they have to wait until Thursday at the earliest... and Saturday at the latest. :haha: Not too much to ask, right? :wacko:


----------



## courtneycvt12

i had my day 10 scan and i have 3 follicles, 18mm and 13mm on the right and 11mm on the left. my re wants me to get pregnant from my left ovary but it doesn't look like that will happen. :shrug: i don't know if these numbers are good or not. i feel disappointed but not sure why i feel that way. i didn't see the doc i saw the ultrasound tech today. maybe when i go back on tuesday i'll see the doc and have a better understanding of how things are progressing.


----------



## courtneycvt12

well the doc just called and moved my scan to tomorrow and had me increase my gonal f dosage to 150 units tonight. kinda freaked out by that. i wonder what is going on...:huh:


----------



## phoenixrose

courtneycvt12 said:


> i had my day 10 scan and i have 3 follicles, 18mm and 13mm on the right and 11mm on the left. my re wants me to get pregnant from my left ovary but it doesn't look like that will happen. :shrug: i don't know if these numbers are good or not. i feel disappointed but not sure why i feel that way. i didn't see the doc i saw the ultrasound tech today. maybe when i go back on tuesday i'll see the doc and have a better understanding of how things are progressing.

How come he wants you to get pg from the left side? Do you have a problem with your right tube?


----------



## Cridge

courtney - your numbers look good to me for cd10. :shrug: Not sure why your doc is upping your dosage, but I wouldn't worry about it. It's possible to ovulate on one side and have the fallopian tube from the other side pick up the eggie. A ruptured follicle gives off a hormone that causes the fallopian tubes to go in search of the egg. I've heard of many cases where someone only has one tube and catches an egg from the opposite side. Crazy stuff our body does.


----------



## courtneycvt12

phoenixrose said:


> courtneycvt12 said:
> 
> 
> i had my day 10 scan and i have 3 follicles, 18mm and 13mm on the right and 11mm on the left. my re wants me to get pregnant from my left ovary but it doesn't look like that will happen. :shrug: i don't know if these numbers are good or not. i feel disappointed but not sure why i feel that way. i didn't see the doc i saw the ultrasound tech today. maybe when i go back on tuesday i'll see the doc and have a better understanding of how things are progressing.
> 
> How come he wants you to get pg from the left side? Do you have a problem with your right tube?Click to expand...

i have a tiny little diverticulum on the right side, he said it could cause an ectopic pregnancy and he would prefer if i got pregnant from the left...i told him i would try real hard LOL


----------



## Cridge

courtneycvt12 said:


> i have a tiny little diverticulum on the right side, he said it could cause an ectopic pregnancy and he would prefer if i got pregnant from the left...i told him i would try real hard LOL

Haha! Well, good luck with that - think left thoughts! :winkwink:

Had my u/s and blood work today. Not much going on (so it was a good thing I didn't go on Friday!) and doc has upped my dose to 150iU for the next week. Crap - I'm supposed to go out of town next Tuesday.... not sure how to maneuver that one.


----------



## courtneycvt12

had my second scan today they follies went from 18, 13, and 11mm to 22, 15, and 13mm. my uterine lining is only at 6.8 so they gave me some estrogen pills to stick up into the unknown...fun. sometimes i think they make us do these things just to see if we'll do them! LOL anyway, i have to wait for them to call back with my e2 and progesterone levels. i'll either get the trigger today or tomorrow. hope it's today so i don't have to stick myself with the other stuff again. i hope this is my month...


----------



## courtneycvt12

Cridge said:


> courtneycvt12 said:
> 
> 
> i have a tiny little diverticulum on the right side, he said it could cause an ectopic pregnancy and he would prefer if i got pregnant from the left...i told him i would try real hard LOL
> 
> Haha! Well, good luck with that - think left thoughts! :winkwink:
> 
> Had my u/s and blood work today. Not much going on (so it was a good thing I didn't go on Friday!) and doc has upped my dose to 150iU for the next week. Crap - I'm supposed to go out of town next Tuesday.... not sure how to maneuver that one.Click to expand...

what day are you on? how many follicles do you have?


----------



## Cridge

I'm on CD9. I have pcos, so we don't count the follies. We just wait to see a dominant one.... or measurable ones, which I usually only have 1 or 2. I didn't have any follies over 5mm today.

I'm still keeping positive that I'll pull off an ovulation by next week. Last cycle I had nothing going on (and the follies from last cycle looked even smaller), and I managed to ovulate in 9 days after that u/s. So crossing my fingers the upped dosage will kick things into high gear.


----------



## norahbattie

Courtney your post made me laugh, its so true sometimes I do wonder if the obgyn does say things to see if you do them so the outcome is good. 
I am still waiting AF to arrive which should be any day from the 11th, it feels like I am waiting forever!!! 
You know the funny thing is, I keep having dreams that I am having twins, I know this is not real as I dreamt that they are ginger (strawberry blonde), well this is impossible as my OH and I have black hair! 
I can't wait to start my new cycle as long as the outcome is good obviously


----------



## courtneycvt12

so i got the call and i'm triggering tonight! very nervous, my husband has never given me or anything else for that matter a shot before! then the dreaded TWW! ugh, waiting is the worst!!!!


----------



## phoenixrose

courtneycvt12 said:


> so i got the call and i'm triggering tonight! very nervous, my husband has never given me or anything else for that matter a shot before! then the dreaded TWW! ugh, waiting is the worst!!!!

That's great! Are BD'ing or getting an IUI? Is the trigger subcutaneous kr intramuscular? Ouch either way. Yay, now you can join me in this horrible 2ww :wacko: I'm 4dpiui/o and of course symptom spotting already.


----------



## courtneycvt12

phoenixrose said:


> courtneycvt12 said:
> 
> 
> so i got the call and i'm triggering tonight! very nervous, my husband has never given me or anything else for that matter a shot before! then the dreaded TWW! ugh, waiting is the worst!!!!
> 
> That's great! Are BD'ing or getting an IUI? Is the trigger subcutaneous kr intramuscular? Ouch either way. Yay, now you can join me in this horrible 2ww :wacko: I'm 4dpiui/o and of course symptom spotting already.Click to expand...

we are just BDing, i think we might try IUI next cycle. i think the trigger is subcutaneous, i didn't ask. does it matter? oh yay for the tww!!


----------



## phoenixrose

Courtney, no it doesn't matter, I was just curious. When I went to the doc to get it they did intramuscular but at home it was easier to do subQ. We're doing 36 hour IUI's (plus BD'ing of course) We did one this month and if bfn then we'll do the injections plus IUI for 2 more months. We wanna make sure we cover all the bases. That way if we end up needing IVF we know we tried everything.


----------



## courtneycvt12

phoenixrose said:


> Courtney, no it doesn't matter, I was just curious. When I went to the doc to get it they did intramuscular but at home it was easier to do subQ. We're doing 36 hour IUI's (plus BD'ing of course) We did one this month and if bfn then we'll do the injections plus IUI for 2 more months. We wanna make sure we cover all the bases. That way if we end up needing IVF we know we tried everything.

i think next cycle we will start doing IUI's, then move on to IVF in the summer if nothing works. i really hope it doesn't have to come to that. so when are you going to start testing?


----------



## phoenixrose

Courtney: I always start with the intention of waiting until at least 12 DPO but I ways start to crack around 9-10 DPO, so probably in about 5 days. I hope I don't make it to ivf either seeing as though we'll have to take a break for a while to pay off at least our current debt, before we get ourselves into more debt with ivf, possibly up to 2 years.


----------



## Chiles

I thought I posted this earlier but I. Am on CD1. 

Okay so I got my protocol I am doing 7.5mg cd 3-7, Gonal F 150 iu cd 7-11. I ammmmmm exxxxcccciiittteeeddd


----------



## Shareena

Hello ladies,

I went for my u/s today and they found two follicles at 1.6cm and 2.0cm with a lining of 7mm. I have already started seeing an increase in cm. Just waiting to hear from RE to see what they want to do now. I am so nervous and excited. 

Chiles- Good luck with your new cycle.


----------



## Cridge

Sounds great Shareena!! What cd are you on?


----------



## Shareena

I am Cd15 today. RE office called me now and said I don't need the trigger because my LH is high and looks like I am going to ovulate soon. They have decided to do the IUI tomorrow morning and want me to bd tonight. I have a question, If i ovulate on my own do you think I will release the 16mm follicle as well? I really pray that this cycle will work.


----------



## Chiles

Wow Shareena, Great news :) FX for you

Sorry that I am unable to answer your question though. Hope someone can help


----------



## Cridge

Shareena - that sounds great! I don't know why ovulating on your own would be different than what the hcg does for you.... as far as how many eggs are released. I don't know how the body decides what to do with that, but I would *imagine* that a surge of any kind would release any that are fully mature. :shrug:


----------



## norahbattie

good luck Shareena, I think only the mature follicles rupture and produce a little ovum, so i am guessing the smaller one wont rupture. Good luck with it all, I am STILL waiting for AF and will start my meds pretty soon, I am getting a little impatient now :)


----------



## Shareena

Hello ladies,

I had my IUI today morning at 9:30am. I asked my RE whether both follicle will release and she said "Yes". So I guess I have two targets this cycle.

Cridge, when you got pregnant with your son,do you remember how many follicles you had?? Just curious, that's all.

I have been cramping so much today before and worse after iUI. The last IUI wasn't so bad :(. But, if this cycle will give me a BFP then i am willing to go thru whatever it takes.


----------



## norahbattie

Are any of you ladies just doing gonal F with having IUI? I don't think my obgyn wants to do IUI and just leave it as much upto nature as possible


----------



## Cridge

Shareena - I *think* I just had one follie, but maybe 2. I stopped being monitored a bit earlier than planned because of a death in the family so I really can't remember. BUT, my hcg count was high enough that they thought it was multiples, so maybe they thought that because I had more than 1 follie...??? I don't remember worrying about having multiples though, so I'm thinking just one. :shrug: Sorry - not much help.

Norah - I'm just doing gonal-f, no IUI. I like to think that the more natural it is, the better chance I have.... but that's just me. My doc wouldn't do IUI anyway. How is your dh's count? I think studies have shown that IUI doesn't give a better advantage unless there's a sperm issue.


----------



## norahbattie

Cridge, my other half is absolutely fine, he has something like 60 million per ml. I am kind of glad that I am the problem rather than him as there are alot more treatments for women than there are men. I am just praying for success the first time I use gonal F as I am a little needle phobic, only when jabbing myself. I don't mind others jabbing me!
I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for all of you ladies, if you give positive stories I will have hope :)


----------



## courtneycvt12

well i'm officially in the TWW, i think this is the worst time of the entire cycle! i'd rather be sticking myself with needles LOL at least then i'm doing something!!


----------



## phoenixrose

courtneycvt12 said:


> well i'm officially in the TWW, i think this is the worst time of the entire cycle! i'd rather be sticking myself with needles LOL at least then i'm doing something!!

I know exactly how you feel! I'm only half way through it and going crazy! I think this needle phobe would love to be injecting herself again too!


----------



## Cridge

good luck you two! The 2ww sucks for sure!

I'm feeling hopeful that ovulation is around the corner. I have another u/s and blood work on Monday. I think upping my dose to 150iU was a very good thing!


----------



## Shareena

Hello girls,

It's been quiet here for sometime. I am 4dpiui today. Cridge, Good luck with your u/s tomo. I am praying that you will have some good follies growing.

Howz everybody else in the TWW doing?? Good luck to everyone!!!

I can't wait to see positive results on here soon.


----------



## Bbnutella

May I Join you?

My name's Blandine and we've been TTC for à few monts now.
I've had a m/c 4monhs ago.

Its my first cycle using gonal. I've had 75ui on cd5 6 8 and 10. I'm cd10 now. I've an appointment tomorrow for monitoring.

I've no big health issue, just a really thin lining. I take oestrogensbut i'm not sure if it's enough.


----------



## norahbattie

Welcome Blandine, good luck in your quest for a little one x


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies! I am CD 6 I start the gonal F portion tomorrow :) and follie scan friday! Good luck again everyone!!!!


----------



## Shareena

Welcome Blandine!

I wish you all success with gonal-f. Good luck.


----------



## Cridge

Welcome Blandine (from Paris?!!)! :hi: Good luck with your ultrasound - I hope your lining is nice and thick!

Chiles - I can't believe you're already doing shots again! Time seems to fly for everyone but ourselves, huh? I hope this cycle works so much better for you!!

afm - had a great u/s today. Lining is 15mm!! I'm worried it's too thick. I had a 21mm follie on the right and a 19mm follie on the left and a whole bunch of follies between 13-15. Doc wants me to trigger today, but I think I'm going to pass and just let nature take it's course. Hoping to ovulate in the next couple of days!


----------



## phoenixrose

@Cridge: Yay! So excited for you! What cd are you? Did you wait for your natural surge with your son?


----------



## Chiles

Cridge said:


> Welcome Blandine (from Paris?!!)! :hi: Good luck with your ultrasound - I hope your lining is nice and thick!
> 
> Chiles - I can't believe you're already doing shots again! Time seems to fly for everyone but ourselves, huh? I hope this cycle works so much better for you!!
> 
> afm - had a great u/s today. Lining is 15mm!! I'm worried it's too thick. I had a 21mm follie on the right and a 19mm follie on the left and a whole bunch of follies between 13-15. Doc wants me to trigger today, but I think I'm going to pass and just let nature take it's course. Hoping to ovulate in the next couple of days!


HA!!!! I do say the same about everyone else as well. Everything is looking good for you!!!!!! Oh wow, I have my u/s friday.

FX for you, You have tons of targets!!!!!!


----------



## Shareena

Cridge- that results looks really good. U should get a LH surge soon.

Chiles- Are you having fun with the injectables? I am sure you will have good results from your u/s on friday.


----------



## courtneycvt12

Cridge said:


> Welcome Blandine (from Paris?!!)! :hi: Good luck with your ultrasound - I hope your lining is nice and thick!
> 
> Chiles - I can't believe you're already doing shots again! Time seems to fly for everyone but ourselves, huh? I hope this cycle works so much better for you!!
> 
> afm - had a great u/s today. Lining is 15mm!! I'm worried it's too thick. I had a 21mm follie on the right and a 19mm follie on the left and a whole bunch of follies between 13-15. Doc wants me to trigger today, but I think I'm going to pass and just let nature take it's course. Hoping to ovulate in the next couple of days!

sounds like a promising cycle!! may i ask why you decided to skip the trigger?

afm, i'm 5dpo and anxious as all get out!!! waiting sucks!! LOL


----------



## Chiles

Did my 1st Gonal F shot today. I am going to have my u/s this friday. Time seem to be flying on by :) for now anyway. Well tomorrow is Valentine day, and I am ready for some a super nice day and night with my wonderful husband. Well ladies I will chat later!!!


----------



## phoenixrose

@Chiles: did you ever feel pain/pinching sensations in either of your ovaries during the 2ww on your first round of injections? I had that yesterday almost all day on 10dpo and don't know if it's a side effect of the meds or what.


----------



## norahbattie

argh!!!!!!!!!! still waiting for AF!!!! where is she when you want her?


----------



## Chiles

phoenixrose said:


> @Chiles: did you ever feel pain/pinching sensations in either of your ovaries during the 2ww on your first round of injections? I had that yesterday almost all day on 10dpo and don't know if it's a side effect of the meds or what.

To be honest I don't recall. I know I had some discomfort my after the IUI and similar pain afterwards not sure on the DPO. I hope its a good thing for you though. Hope this is your :bfp: Cycle, Sorry I was not much help. I don't like to symptom spot, because I will be pregnant every cycle. lol. Good Luck :dust:


----------



## Chiles

Shareena said:


> Cridge- that results looks really good. U should get a LH surge soon.
> Chiles- Are you having fun with the injectables? How much and how long are you going to take it for? I am sure you will have good results from your u/s on friday.

It seems a bit routine since this is my 3rd combo cycle. I am doing 150iu CD 7-11. And I will continue depending on my u/s results.


----------



## phoenixrose

Chiles said:


> phoenixrose said:
> 
> 
> @Chiles: did you ever feel pain/pinching sensations in either of your ovaries during the 2ww on your first round of injections? I had that yesterday almost all day on 10dpo and don't know if it's a side effect of the meds or what.
> 
> To be honest I don't recall. I know I had some discomfort my after the IUI and similar pain afterwards not sure on the DPO. I hope its a good thing for you though. Hope this is your :bfp: Cycle, Sorry I was not much help. I don't like to symptom spot, because I will be pregnant every cycle. lol. Good Luck :dust:Click to expand...

No problem. I just don't know what to expect with each new medication. When I was trying for a while naturally I had stopped SS. But especially with the first round of clomid and the first round of injections, I can't help myself. Let me tell you though, if this cycle is a bfn, I'm never trusting my body again!


----------



## Shareena

Happy Valentine's day ladies! Enjoy it with your hubbies :)


----------



## Chiles

phoenixrose said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoenixrose said:
> 
> 
> @Chiles: did you ever feel pain/pinching sensations in either of your ovaries during the 2ww on your first round of injections? I had that yesterday almost all day on 10dpo and don't know if it's a side effect of the meds or what.
> 
> To be honest I don't recall. I know I had some discomfort my after the IUI and similar pain afterwards not sure on the DPO. I hope its a good thing for you though. Hope this is your :bfp: Cycle, Sorry I was not much help. I don't like to symptom spot, because I will be pregnant every cycle. lol. Good Luck :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> No problem. I just don't know what to expect with each new medication. When I was trying for a while naturally I had stopped SS. But especially with the first round of clomid and the first round of injections, I can't help myself. Let me tell you though, if this cycle is a bfn, I'm never trusting my body again!Click to expand...

Well FX for you this cycle!!!!!!!!! Its hard not to SS but I try to ignore it when I can, if that makes sense.


----------



## courtneycvt12

hey girls! just checking in..7 dpo going crazy waiting!! hope everyone is doing good!! FX for all!!


----------



## Shareena

I am also 7dpiui. How are you feeling Courtney?? I am having so much cramping this cycle and don't understand why. I hope its good news.


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies, I am still dosing up! Currently CD10 and a follie check tomorrow! Hope all is well with you ladies!!! 
:dust:


----------



## Shareena

Chiles-I am keeping my F'Xd for you tomorrow!!


----------



## Cridge

Chiles - I can't believe you're cd10 already! Hoping for a fat follie tomorrow! :)

afm - not sure if I ovulated yesterday - hoping for a nice temp rise tomorrow as this morning's was inconclusive. My symptoms are all messed up from the gonal-f. I don't remember having side effects last time - have you ladies had side effects from the injections? I've had sore boobs since starting the injects and sore nipples the last week or so. Have any of you had the same thing?


----------



## courtneycvt12

Shareena said:


> I am also 7dpiui. How are you feeling Courtney?? I am having so much cramping this cycle and don't understand why. I hope its good news.

i've had a lot of cramping too. i called my doc because i was sure i had a cyst again. he said it could be a lot of things and not to worry. so i guess i won't!


----------



## phoenixrose

Cridge said:


> Chiles - I can't believe you're cd10 already! Hoping for a fat follie tomorrow! :)
> 
> afm - not sure if I ovulated yesterday - hoping for a nice temp rise tomorrow as this morning's was inconclusive. My symptoms are all messed up from the gonal-f. I don't remember having side effects last time - have you ladies had side effects from the injections? I've had sore boobs since starting the injects and sore nipples the last week or so. Have any of you had the same thing?

I already posted in your journal, but for everyone else...I had sore boobs starting from one day after ovulation until 13 days later!!!! Ouch! My poor DH didn't like that!


----------



## phoenixrose

Oh...and...I got a BFN this month. I have to wait to start round 2 of injections until we know what's gong on with this nodule that the FS found in my thyroid gland this morning.


----------



## Chiles

Thanks Ladies for all the Good Luck!!!! I will be sure to update you ladies tomorrow with the results!!!!!! :) 

@ cridge my breast are tender but it gets sore after the trigger. 

@phoenix sorry about the BFN


----------



## babydrms

Hi Ladies :wave:- I couldn't help read your thread as I just finished an IVF cycle on 300 of gonal F + 150 menopur (1/22-2/3), Ganirelix, and finally ovidrel trigger...(transferred on 2/5). 

Cridge - As far as the Gonal, it made my bb's sore from the first injection. 

Fx'd and :dust: to you all!!


----------



## Chiles

Here is my update ladies, 

Not so good today my u/s today showed follies under 10mm, :( and a really thin lining! So he cancelled the cycle. We are moving on to just Gonal F next cycle. 

He say that he is surprised that I am not responding with my body weight. He usually see this happening with obese women. Whatever! I hate my ovaries right now. Just happy that he is willing to be more aggressive. The nurse almost made me break down. She was like I am sooo sorry, and my Repy was "its okay" and she was like no its not! Then the water works came, but I recovered nicely. 

I am upset of course, so I will see all you ladies on CD1. I am starting provera tonight. 

Good Luck everyone!!!! :dust:


----------



## Shareena

:hugs:I am so sorry Chiles. But didn't you ovulate late last time with a lower dose. Maybe you will ovulate this time too. What CD are you???


----------



## Chiles

I am CD 11, and yea I did. It was very late and by a trigger. And with only 1 follie, but my lining was not as thin as it is this time....I am feeling better. Hope to here some success stories from u ladies very soon!!!!


----------



## babydrms

Chiles - :hugs:, really sorry you had to cancel your cycle. I'm glad you are able to see the brighter side (MD willing to get more aggressive and what not). I also think it is great they are going to start you off with AF right away. 

Good luck, I look forward to see how next cycle goes!


----------



## courtneycvt12

awww sorry chiles! i think i'm right there with you...i held off as long as i could but i poas and it's negative. i go in for my blood test wednesday but i think i'm out this month. not looking forward to another round of injectables


----------



## Cridge

Hi girls! I've been offline for a few days, so doing some catch-up. 

Babydrms - welcome! I'm glad to hear of someone else that had sore boobs during injections. I knew it was from the injections because it pretty much did start day 1 and got much worse when I upped my dose. The sore nipples, though, didn't start until later.

Chiles - :hug: I'm so so sorry!! I've had what feels like way too many u/s that show no progress as well, but we've always changed my protocol (or I changed it on my own), and I've always ended up ovulating later that cycle. Is there no way to save this cycle? 
Last cycle, my u/s was on day 12, and I had nothing going on. Lining was around 3/4 and I had no follies growing (just usual pcos follies). The u/s tech told me if she had to guess, she would have thought I was on CD6 - not 12. So I took the liberty of upping my femara, and I ovulated 9 days later. So I basically went from nothing to ovulating in 9 days.
This cycle my day9 u/s showed nothing going on (all follies under 5mm, however, my lining was at 8 already), so my doc doubled my gonal-f dose and I ended up ovulating on my own 9 days later. (Hmmm.... something about 9 days...)
I hope you can get things figured out! It's so frustrating!! :hugs: :hugs:

courtney - how many dpo did you poas? fx'd for your blood test on Wednesday!!

phoenix - :hug: I posted on your journal. :hugs:

afm - I've had a roller coaster weekend (ha! I even rode a roller coaster over the weekend!). I was waiting until today to give the final verdict of whether or not I ovulated.... which I did!!! Yay!! So I'm 5 dpo and will go in for a blood test on Friday. If you want the nitty gritty details, visit my journal, which I'll be updating soon.


----------



## courtneycvt12

Cridge said:


> Hi girls! I've been offline for a few days, so doing some catch-up.
> 
> Babydrms - welcome! I'm glad to hear of someone else that had sore boobs during injections. I knew it was from the injections because it pretty much did start day 1 and got much worse when I upped my dose. The sore nipples, though, didn't start until later.
> 
> Chiles - :hug: I'm so so sorry!! I've had what feels like way too many u/s that show no progress as well, but we've always changed my protocol (or I changed it on my own), and I've always ended up ovulating later that cycle. Is there no way to save this cycle?
> Last cycle, my u/s was on day 12, and I had nothing going on. Lining was around 3/4 and I had no follies growing (just usual pcos follies). The u/s tech told me if she had to guess, she would have thought I was on CD6 - not 12. So I took the liberty of upping my femara, and I ovulated 9 days later. So I basically went from nothing to ovulating in 9 days.
> This cycle my day9 u/s showed nothing going on (all follies under 5mm, however, my lining was at 8 already), so my doc doubled my gonal-f dose and I ended up ovulating on my own 9 days later. (Hmmm.... something about 9 days...)
> I hope you can get things figured out! It's so frustrating!! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> courtney - how many dpo did you poas? fx'd for your blood test on Wednesday!!
> 
> phoenix - :hug: I posted on your journal. :hugs:
> 
> afm - I've had a roller coaster weekend (ha! I even rode a roller coaster over the weekend!). I was waiting until today to give the final verdict of whether or not I ovulated.... which I did!!! Yay!! So I'm 5 dpo and will go in for a blood test on Friday. If you want the nitty gritty details, visit my journal, which I'll be updating soon.


i was 10 dpo, tested again today 12 dpo...BFN :cry:


----------



## Cridge

Sorry Courtney!! :hugs: What's the plan for next cycle?


----------



## Chiles

Thanks Ladies!!!!

Yes I believed that if we continued I would have and may still ovulate but I am getting my period induced by provera so we can jump right in to next cycle. Our last cycle before we take a break over the spring, and summer. Shed a few pounds and get sexy, have some fun!!!!! We have decided that we will probably jump right into IVF around September if we don't get our BFP before hand. My body needs a rest from all these drugs lol.


----------



## Cridge

Hi Chiles!

I know what you mean - I'm feeling like my body is ready for a rest. I'm considering taking next cycle off (assuming I'm not pregnant this cycle), although I hate to waste any time, ya know? 

So what have you/your doc decided to do with this next cycle? I really, really hope it all works out and you respond better. So you would have continued with this cycle if your doc didn't want you on provera? What's going to happen next cycle if the same thing happens? I really believe that if you keep stimming you'll eventually ovulate, so I hope you don't give up too early next time!! :hugs:

I hope you're feeling okay. I know how frustrating this is. I almost hate to say it, but I hope the witch finds you very soon so you can start fresh!


----------



## Chiles

Thanks Cridge. Next cycle I will be doing my 1st straight Gonal F cycle. 112 iu of gonal f starting CD3 and monitored with u/s and blood work each visit. 

It was very frustrating but I am at a better place now. Ready for my new cycle:)


----------



## Cridge

Yay Chiles! I think starting gonal-f earlier than you have been will be a good thing! 112iU seems odd, but whatever works! So you've started provera? How many days in are you? GL!!


----------



## courtneycvt12

Cridge said:


> Sorry Courtney!! :hugs: What's the plan for next cycle?

same plan i guess. i go in tomorrow for a blood test. still no AF...hope it's not one of those months where she takes her sweet time!!!


----------



## Cridge

Courtney - so are you 13dpo? How long is your typical LP? We'll be anxiously awaiting your results tomorrow!! GL!


----------



## courtneycvt12

Cridge said:


> Courtney - so are you 13dpo? How long is your typical LP? We'll be anxiously awaiting your results tomorrow!! GL!

yep 13 dpo...i have no idea about my lp, before the meds it was short like 11 days. so who knows...hopefully af will just show up soon and i can get on with the next cycle


----------



## babydrms

Chiles I am going to start the Gonal on CD 3 too (however I am going to have 375 IU's this time around)...thankfully since stopping the "support" hormones it looks like I am going to start AF anytime. 

Good luck, I hope that crazy which come soon so you can get a move on!


----------



## Chiles

Cridge said:


> Yay Chiles! I think starting gonal-f earlier than you have been will be a good thing! 112iU seems odd, but whatever works! So you've started provera? How many days in are you? GL!!

Yes i believe so. I usually start my Gonal on day 7 so we shall see. I am 6 days in. Tomorrow will be day 7. He will decrease or increase my dosage depending on how I respond. 



babydrms said:


> Chiles I am going to start the Gonal on CD 3 too (however I am going to have 375 IU's this time around)...thankfully since stopping the "support" hormones it looks like I am going to start AF anytime.
> 
> Good luck, I hope that crazy which come soon so you can get a move on!

Thanks. And same to you on your IVF cycle. :dust:


----------



## Shareena

Cridge- I am hoping for BFP for you on Friday. 

I am going in for a beta tomorrow. So scared and nervous.


----------



## Cridge

Thanks Shareena! Good luck tomorrow!! I didn't realize we were so close - of course, you're probably more dpo than I am... what will tomorrow be? I know the feeling of being nervous - like a blood test is so much more official than a poas. Can't wait to see your results!! Will you know tomorrow?

Oh and hey - you had 2 follies too, right? Eeek! Hopefully at least one of them stuck! Have you been having any symptoms?


----------



## Shareena

Cridge- I am cd15 tomorrow.I am really praying atleast one will stick. I have been feeling different this time around. I will get the result by lunch time tomorrow.


----------



## Shareena

I got a BFN today :( . I don't know what's wrong with me.


----------



## Cridge

:hug: Shareena! I know it totally sucks when you think you've done everything just right, but we have to keep reminding ourselves that it can take a few months even when everything is perfect. I'm so sorry!! :hugs:


----------



## Shareena

For some weird reason, I was feeling this is it and yet another failure. I don't know how much more failures I can handle. It is so depressing. To top it off, my husband best friend's wife just found out that she is pregnant with number two today. Their first son is only a year old. I don't know why life is so unfair to us. In the meantime that we keep trying, we see others moving ahead in life in full speed and we are going nowhere.


----------



## Cridge

I know exactly how you feel Shareena! I watched friends and family start trying after us and end up with 4 or 5 kids... the youngest are all at least 3 by now. It really sucks. Sometimes it's good to take a month or two off, but I know that if you keep trying then one way or another you'll have a baby!!

I think today up until af finds you will be the hardest, but you'll find a way to push forward and soon you can look forward to a fresh start. Do you have plans for next cycle?


----------



## Shareena

My RE's office said they will give me the plan for my next cycle tomorrow. I am only doing one more IUI. I hope she will up my letrozole to 5mg and up my gonal-f dosage too. Although, it did give me two follies but I want more so I can have more chance. I mean at least 4 follies.


----------



## courtneycvt12

I'm right there with you Shareena, just got a BFN today and started my period. I had a lap, got my thyroid in check and lost 30lbs...but that's still not good enough! It's hard not to blame yourself and I wish I had better answers, but hang in there it WILL happen!!


----------



## Cridge

So sorry Courtney!! :hug: It'll happen for all of us eventually - hopefully sooner than later!! Take care of yourself today. Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## babydrms

So sorry Shareena and Courtney...I have to say Shareena, you hit the nail on the head. Everyone else we know's life is moving forward and we are living in Groundhog's Day. Like a hampster on a wheel, complete with a carrot dangling in front of us too!


----------



## phoenixrose

babydrms said:


> So sorry Shareena and Courtney...I have to say Shareena, you hit the nail on the head. Everyone else we know's life is moving forward and we are living in Groundhog's Day. Like a hampster on a wheel, complete with a carrot dangling in front of us too!

I don't think anyone else could have said it better! How perfectly described!

...I love that movie. But now I think you've given it a whole new meaning for me. Maybe I should listen to the moral of the story. Use the 'stuck in time' to learn and grow.


----------



## Shareena

Cridge - FX'd for you girl. Can't wait to hear the good news.


I guess I was very disappointed because I had great hope for iUI. I had ovary drilling and lap done last year in October. After the lap my period and hormones are very normal now so I thought combining with IUI will do the trick. Well, I won't stop until I get my BFP so now I have a my plan for next cycle.They are planning 2.5mg letrozole but will increase my gonal-f dosage from day 8. Now I am just waiting for my AF to show her ugly face.


----------



## Cridge

good thinking Phoenix! We could all probably learn a lesson from that, huh?

Shareena - do you remember me from the OD thread? (haven't seen you there in a long time, by the way!). I'm so happy to hear that you're still seeing benefits from that! I think my benefits ran out right at about 6 months post op. I do feel like going on femara was probably the culprit for messing things up again though. I could just tell that my body didn't like that drug.

It sounds like you have a good plan and from as much as I can get out of a post, it sounds like you're feeling a little more positive about things. :thumbup:

afm- I'm feeling like it's going to be a total no-go on the beta. I'll post as soon as I know something though!


----------



## courtneycvt12

oh yes! it is like groundhog's day!! LOL 

well i went to see the RE today, he wants to move on to IVF. i have a diverticulum in my right tube and he thinks the sperm can't get pass it. I tend to ovulate from my right side too. Left side is fine but who knows if i'll ovulated from that side. so we're going to try this month with gonal f injections and IUI then I guess we'll start saving for IVF. 

this is only our 3rd month trying with an RE...i didn't think it would go to IVF so soon. :cry:


----------



## Shareena

Cridge - Ofcourse, i remember you from Ovarian drilling forum. Then I moved onto femara friends and now here. I don't understand how letrozole messed up your hormones but with our pcos bodies anything is possible. I am also worried all this medication might mess me up too. I don't know how long this positive effect will be for but I want to get pregnant before time runs out.

Courtney - Let's pray third time is our charm. Its my third IUI too. If it doesn't work for us then IVF next but hopefully it won't get to that.


----------



## Cridge

K girls - freaking out here. My blood result from this morning is "3". Negative is less than 5, but when I was tested a couple months ago (and obviously not pregnant), the result was "<2". My nurse said "it could be a good thing or it could be from the injection". She doesn't know I didn't trigger, and since I didn't, I was thinking "gonal-f injection". It didn't hit me that she was talking about the trigger until I hung up. I was tempted to call her back and tell her I didn't trigger, but I don't want to be annoying.

So anyway - not sure what to think of a 3 level. What are your thoughts? I'm being retested on Monday and I can't allow myself to get my hopes up before then, but I have to say, they're up a little. :dohh: What do you think?!


----------



## Shareena

Cridge- You are very early and bhcg- 3 is a good sign. You know i think anything less than two is negative here and above is pregnancy. I know its hard to be patient but its just for another couple of days. Good luck dear.


----------



## courtneycvt12

a level 3...? what are we measuring? :shrug:


----------



## Cridge

Thanks Shareena! I think my doc believes anything over 2 is positive as well, but the lab says >5 is +. She didn't say anything about it being + today because she thinks I triggered and that the 3 might be leftover from the trigger. Of course, my brain wasn't working properly at the time to think to tell her. :dohh: I ended up taking a FRER this afternoon and it had the lightest line you've ever thought maybe you've seen - but it was there! I've seen a lot of negative tests, and this wasn't one! :thumbup:

Courtney - we're measuring hcg in the blood. Typically, they say anything less than 5 is negative, but you'll usually only find anything more than 2 in post menopausal women. I had a recent test done that was <2, plus with the barely + FRER, I'm pretty certain I've not had this much in me any time recently.

I'm holding out my excitement until after my retest on Monday, but I'm thinking this might be it!


----------



## courtneycvt12

fingers crossed for you cridge!


----------



## Shareena

I think this is it for you Cridge. You can keep doing UPG and it should be getting darker :)


----------



## Shareena

Ok girls, I am on Cd2 today. Lets see if this cycle will give me BFP. How are you doing Cridge??


----------



## Cridge

Good luck this cycle Shareena!!! 

I'm doing really well. Had my first cry this morning all the way to the docs office. So that's a clue it's starting to sink in. :) I get my 2nd beta back this afternoon and I'm hopeful that it's a really good number! According to the 5 tests I've taken over the weekend, my numbers have just gone up and up! I've posted pics in my journal if anyone is interested in seeing them. 

How is everyone else doing? It's been quiet around here.


----------



## Shareena

You are the first one graduate of gonal-f on this forum :). Congratz and best wishes!! I am wondering whether you have mutilples ;)


----------



## courtneycvt12

glad to hear someone around here is getting a bfp finally!! congrats cridge!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Cridge

Shareena said:


> You are the first one graduate of gonal-f on this forum :). Congratz and best wishes!! I am wondering whether you have mutilples ;)

Am I really? Yay! Hopefully it's a sign of great things to come for everyone!!

I have a feeling it's not multiples based on my numbers (I'd think they'd be higher :shrug:), but I guess it's possible! I go in on Wednesday for a repeat beta and I assume we'll schedule an ultrasound at that point.

My beta on Friday morning was 3 and this morning 61!!


----------



## Shareena

Your Bhcg looks really good. It has gone up alot.


----------



## courtneycvt12

starting my second round of injections tomorrow, hopefully i will ovulate on my left side but if not will start ivf in the summer. have to save up for it...soo freaking expensive!!


----------



## Cridge

courtney - good luck with the injections!! What dose will you be on?


----------



## babydrms

Shareena - good luck!! Looking forward to a second BFP on here!

Cridge- Congratulations, you sure have waited for this. I admire your persistance and patience through ttc!


----------



## courtneycvt12

Cridge said:


> courtney - good luck with the injections!! What dose will you be on?

he upped it to 150 since he's not worried about multiples...if only i would ovulate on my left side things would be soooo much easier!


----------



## Cridge

Thanks so much babydrms! This is your 2nd go for IVF, right? I can't imagine how hard IVF would be. Good luck!! I really hope you get your bfp soon!!!

courtney - I ended up on 150iU as well, so FX'd it'll work for you!! Once the fertilized eggie reaches the uterus, it usually floats around for a couple/few days before implanting, so I wouldn't give up completely if you ovulate on your right - it might find it's little way over to the left side!

have you taken your first shot or do you shoot up in the evening? :haha:


----------



## babydrms

Cridge said:


> Thanks so much babydrms! This is your 2nd go for IVF, right? I can't imagine how hard IVF would be. Good luck!! I really hope you get your bfp soon!!!
> 
> courtney - I ended up on 150iU as well, so FX'd it'll work for you!! Once the fertilized eggie reaches the uterus, it usually floats around for a couple/few days before implanting, so I wouldn't give up completely if you ovulate on your right - it might find it's little way over to the left side!
> 
> have you taken your first shot or do you shoot up in the evening? :haha:

Yep, this is 2nd IVF. Trying to be patient...the first cycle was such a disappointment.


----------



## courtneycvt12

Cridge said:


> Thanks so much babydrms! This is your 2nd go for IVF, right? I can't imagine how hard IVF would be. Good luck!! I really hope you get your bfp soon!!!
> 
> courtney - I ended up on 150iU as well, so FX'd it'll work for you!! Once the fertilized eggie reaches the uterus, it usually floats around for a couple/few days before implanting, so I wouldn't give up completely if you ovulate on your right - it might find it's little way over to the left side!
> 
> have you taken your first shot or do you shoot up in the evening? :haha:

i shoot up in the evening! :haha: how does a fertilized egg reach the uterus without travelling through a tube? 

another question: i have had super bad cramps today, i've never had cramps after my period ended...think it's the letrozole? this is new...


----------



## Shareena

BABYDRMS: Good luck for the IVF. I am praying everything will go well and it will wend with a BFP :)

Courtney: Hopefully, you will get a follicles on your good side and it will end happily.

I am on cd3 and just started my letrozole today. I have asked my RE to up my dose to 5mg so lets see how this will gnce I am done this then I will start my gonal-f.


----------



## babydrms

Thanks Shareena - Hope the increase does the trick!


----------



## Cridge

courtneycvt12 said:


> how does a fertilized egg reach the uterus without travelling through a tube?

oh oops - sorry! I must have confused you with someone else. I was thinking you had both tubes but there was something wrong with one side of your uterus...?? Sorry! But if you don't have both tubes, the one tube will usually detect a hormone that a mature follie gives off and it will move over to the other ovary. I know a lot of women that only have one tube and they were able to get pregnant from the opposite ovary.

As far as the cramps...??? I've been having them right after I ovulate, but I usually only have cramps on CD1. So I'm not sure if it's from the drugs or what. Not much help - sorry.


----------



## courtneycvt12

Cridge said:


> courtneycvt12 said:
> 
> 
> how does a fertilized egg reach the uterus without travelling through a tube?
> 
> oh oops - sorry! I must have confused you with someone else. I was thinking you had both tubes but there was something wrong with one side of your uterus...?? Sorry! But if you don't have both tubes, the one tube will usually detect a hormone that a mature follie gives off and it will move over to the other ovary. I know a lot of women that only have one tube and they were able to get pregnant from the opposite ovary.
> 
> As far as the cramps...??? I've been having them right after I ovulate, but I usually only have cramps on CD1. So I'm not sure if it's from the drugs or what. Not much help - sorry.Click to expand...

i have both tubes but one has a tiny bubble that he thinks the sperm are getting trapped in..it also happens to be the side that my body likes to ovulate on....:dohh:


----------



## norahbattie

I know I haven't been around for a while but I have been in and out. A big congratulations Cridge, that really is good news indeed.
I am afraid I am out, I am not going to be a gonal F girl for a while, I saw my consultant today and she doesn't want to go down that route although the registrar does. She is scared about OHSS, as am I, I don't know if I made the right decision about going for an increase dose on the clomid or if I should have just listened to the registrar? The consultant knows better right?
I am now going to be taking 150mg of clomid, starting tomorrow and for 5 days, I will then go for a scan on day 10. I really hope this works and if it doesn't I might have go grovelling back to the registrar.


----------



## phoenixrose

norahbattie said:


> I know I haven't been around for a while but I have been in and out. A big congratulations Cridge, that really is good news indeed.
> I am afraid I am out, I am not going to be a gonal F girl for a while, I saw my consultant today and she doesn't want to go down that route although the registrar does. She is scared about OHSS, as am I, I don't know if I made the right decision about going for an increase dose on the clomid or if I should have just listened to the registrar? The consultant knows better right?
> I am now going to be taking 150mg of clomid, starting tomorrow and for 5 days, I will then go for a scan on day 10. I really hope this works and if it doesn't I might have go grovelling back to the registrar.

How many follies did you get? How come they're afraid of OHSS? I'm sorry to hear it didn't work!


----------



## Jamitha

norahbattie said:


> I know I haven't been around for a while but I have been in and out. A big congratulations Cridge, that really is good news indeed.
> I am afraid I am out, I am not going to be a gonal F girl for a while, I saw my consultant today and she doesn't want to go down that route although the registrar does. She is scared about OHSS, as am I, I don't know if I made the right decision about going for an increase dose on the clomid or if I should have just listened to the registrar? The consultant knows better right?
> I am now going to be taking 150mg of clomid, starting tomorrow and for 5 days, I will then go for a scan on day 10. I really hope this works and if it doesn't I might have go grovelling back to the registrar.

I do not know your whole story but I was on Clomid for 4 months with all BFN. I switched to Gonal and got a BFP first round. I had 5 follies on right and 5 on left. I was only preg with 1 baby( which i lost at 9.5 weeks) My Dr was not concerned about OHSS just my estrogen levels. Also one big difference I noticed between the meds is clomid dries up CM, with injections I had a really good amount. I just started Gonal again, we'll see what happens! Good Luck!


----------



## babydrms

Jamitha -Sorry for your loss, good luck with this cycle.


----------



## Shareena

I am CD6 with horrible headaches from letrozole. I will go in for tomorrow for u/s and b/w then start gonal-f. I can't wait to finish with letrozole. How is everyone doing?? 

I am just wondering, would adding aspirin help for iui???

Jammitha - Good luck to you for this cycle and sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shareena

Ok girls, I went in for my u/s and I have three follies. I am happy :).


----------



## babydrms

Woohoo Shareene, sounds great!


----------



## Shareena

Babydrms: thank you. How are things with you??? 

Where is everyone?? I guess alot of ppl are not doing gonal-f this cycle........


----------



## babydrms

lol, I don't know! Weekends are always a little quiet...I am good, just ready to be done stimming! I also have terrible headaches, terribly bloated, and general malaise at this point. The latter two are great signs that my body is working really hard to get this done!


----------



## Cridge

Hi girls! I read up every day, but the early pregnancy freak-outs are starting to creep in a little bit, so I've been limiting my time on bnb. I still have my fingers crossed for every one of you!! Gonal-f is definitely my wonder drug and I'm hoping everyone has the same experience!!

Shareena - I'm so happy about your scan!! :thumbup: Good things are coming!!


----------



## Shareena

Hi Cridge,

Thank you for responding. Any morning sickness ???? Take alot of rest and I understand not wanting to hang out alot in bnb. Don't worry you will have a good pregnancy.

Babydrms: How many follicles do you have?? When is you ET ???


----------



## Cridge

Shareena - yes, I get a little nauseous after I eat and I'm feeling hungry all the time. :dohh: I didn't feel a thing besides sore boobs with DS until 7+ weeks, so I'm a little worried for what the future holds! I'm liking all the symptoms because it's keeping me sane, but I was so sick with DS that I'm fearing it's going to be super bad with this one. I'll take it though! So worth it!


----------



## babydrms

Shareena - I have about 24 follicles - 16-18 which will probably produce a mature egg. Retrieval is looking like Thursday and transfer will be either 3 or 5 days later, depending how the embies are doing.


----------



## Cridge

Whoa Babydrms!! :thumbup: Looking great! I hope everything goes really well!!


----------



## babydrms

Cridge said:


> Whoa Babydrms!! :thumbup: Looking great! I hope everything goes really well!!

Thanks!


----------



## Shareena

Wow.....thats sound great!! You must be really bloated esp with 24 follies. Good luck with your ET and I will be praying for you.

How long have you been stimming for????


----------



## babydrms

I stimmed for ten days...

When are you done? Are the headaches better?


----------



## courtneycvt12

well girls, this is it for me. the hormones gave me a blood clot in my kidney and i've been in the hospital for the last 5 days. i have to stop taking the hormones. i do ovulate on my own, just really late and i have that one hinky tube....you think it will ever happen naturally?


----------



## Shareena

Courtney- I am so sorry. How are you feeling now????I am sure it will happen to you soon dear. 

Babydrms: Are you drinking lots of water to prevent ohss. I think i am getting the flu. I am on 37.5iu of gonal-f until they tell me to stop.I usually ovulate around cd15 so lets see how this goes. My lining is only 5mm now but i am only cd10 so hopefully it will grow.


----------



## Cridge

Oh wow Courtney! I'm so sorry!!! I hope you recover quickly and completely! If you ovulate on your own, I say your chances are good that it will happen for you eventually. Take care of yourself and hopefully you'll have your bfp soon!! :hugs:


----------



## babydrms

Sorry courtney - sounds painful!! Do you have a pre-existing clotting disorder...? I'm a MTHFR and I have to take 4 mg folic and aspirin everyday. 

Yep, drinking a lot the real risk is after ER, which is tomorrow. I had mild symptoms last time but my estrogen was quite a bit higher...fx'd for no issues.


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies I am back!!! I have a lot catching up to do! Congrats in advance to all the :bfp:

AFM: I. Had to take provera to induce my AF and she reared in today!!!! Yay! I will be starting gonal f thursday. I am sooo excited to be doing this full Gonal F cycle. Well later ladies!


----------



## Shareena

babydrms: Thinking of you today. Hoping all goes well :)

Chiles: Welcome back. Hopefully this cycle will give us our bfp :D

Courtney: How are you feeling ???


----------



## courtneycvt12

i'm feeling much better thank you! i get the stent removed in a couple weeks, not really looking forward to that, but i'm definitely looking forward to getting off this roller coaster ride. all the injections and scans and this and that, just too much stress for me. i'm tightly wound to begin with. hopefully, i can destress and it will happen naturally. at least that's the hope. i wish all you ladies much luck!!!


----------



## Shareena

Hello ladies,

I am ging to have IUI on monday morning. I took ovidrel last night at 9:30pm. I feel kind of stressed out. Well, I guess I have to wait and see.


----------



## babydrms

Courtney, glad your feeling better. 

Shareena - how exciting, tomorrow will be here soon! Will you do more than 1 day of IUI or BD on your own? Good luck!

AFM - I am having my embryo transfer of day 5 blasts, really hope one sticks. FX'd!


----------



## Shareena

Babydrms: Best of luck with the ET. I will also pray for you. How many embryos are you having transferred?? 

AFM: I am only doing one day of IUI and bd after that.


----------



## norahbattie

Sorry ladies I have been incredibly busy with work and trying not to think too much about this whole TTC. Well that's not worked really, every dream I have is about a child or someone having a child. I really feel it is taking over my life at the moment. I never thought it would be this way.
Well I went for a day 14 scan after 4 rounds of clomid and an increase to 150mg and my lining has become thicker but the folly has remained at 10mm so again this is a failed cycle. I had a long chat with my obgyn consultant and we have decided to go down the gonal F route but at a very low dose. It was the indecision of the registrar that put me off the gonal F otherwise I would have tried it this cycle.
So here I am in my 2WW and will induce my period in 10-14 days so I can start treatment.
So see you all very soon 
x


----------



## babydrms

norah - :hugs: cancelled cycles are so heart wrenching...Hang in there, the Gonal will work!!


Shareena - how was the IUI, I know you were nervous? I hope it went smoothly. 


AFM - two perfect blasts are hopefully implanting as we speak.


----------



## norahbattie

My dilemma now is, do I start norethisterone to induce my period or do I wait until it shows around day 46, I am currently day 14. What to do ladies?


----------



## babydrms

Norah, I am so impatient - 30 more days is a long time...What is your gut telling you to do and what is DH's opinion?


----------



## Shareena

Babydrms: IUI went very smoothly this time comparing to the last cycle.It really was painful so I was waiting for the pain and the RE was taking the catheter out I was surprised. Well, now the waiting game starts.

How are you feeling babydrms?? When do you plan to test??? 

Norah: I would induce especially because your cycle is so long. I am very impatient. Good luck.


----------



## norahbattie

babydrms said:


> Norah, I am so impatient - 30 more days is a long time...What is your gut telling you to do and what is DH's opinion?


My heart is saying to induce, my head is/was saying wait. OH and I have sat down and talked about it and decided I am definitely going to induce in 10 days or so, so hopefully will be taking the gonal F soon and be a real gonal girl :happydance:


----------



## babydrms

Norah - Sounds like a great plan. Can't wait here the next plan of action!


----------



## babydrms

Shareena - I am leaning towards this weekend to POAS, official test day looks like arounf 3/23.


----------



## Chiles

Sorry I have been gone for a min. So let me explain whats going on now. 

I went in for my CD3 U/S and I had 8 huge follicles that we later discovered by bloodwork that they were cysts. My lining was thin because I had taken the provera of course.( either way cancelled cycle) All cysts were over 19 mm and biggest 31 mm. The nurse said that I responded again but late.( I was angry but kinda happy i did respond crazy right) He explained that the follicles did not rupture and they turned into cysts. blah blah blah. I was upset on the way home that i responded late the previous cycle and they didnt consider that before they cancelled that cycle. Anywho I am on Birth control pills to help the cyst issue and will start my injectable cycle when i have my breakthrough bleeding. Good news is that I had my sonogram today and i have no abnormalties and no polyps. One less thing we gotta worry about :) Well I am not trying to jump ahead or nothing so I will see you ladies around. I have about 2 and a half weeks left on my break :) I am going to see my sister last HS pageant and Girls night saturday :) 

GoodLuck Everyone :dust:


----------



## Cridge

Chiles - I've been wondering about you! Sorry to hear about the cysts!! I have loads of them too... unfortunately, nothing we can do about them but wait. I have 2 @ 40mm, 2 @ 20mm and 1 @ 30mm (that's what they were a week ago anyway). All on one massive ovary. Ouch. So I feel your pain! :winkwink: You sound like you have great pma. I'm excited for you to get back to business - hopefully this break will be just what your body needed!


----------



## Shareena

Bbydrms: I am looking forward to your positive results soon. I am testing on march 23 as well.

Chiles: I am so sorry about your cycle again. Hang in there.


----------



## Chiles

@ Thanks Cridge. I try to stay positive. I am still happy for you!!!! I need to read up on your journal. I know you had great follies. Is it just 1 baby???? lol I am wishing you the best in your pregnancy and hope me and the other ladies will be joining you soon. 

Thanks Shareena

Wishing everyone the best of luck with their current cycles.


----------



## Cridge

Thanks Chiles! Yep - just one lil' bean!! My doc is very happy about that too because I have some MAJOR cystic action going on and she told me yesterday that we'd be in trouble if it were multiples. :thumbup: 

I'm hoping you join me very soon!!


----------



## Shareena

babydrms: Did you test yet????


----------



## babydrms

Yep, I tested. been laying low - I read along though. It's a BFN. OTD is just another day away and I'm ready to stop the rest of my meds and get back to feeling like myself.


----------



## Shareena

babydrms: I am so sorry that you got a bfn. For some reason I thought IVF would give you the bfp. :(

Chiles: How r you doing ???


----------



## Chiles

Shareena said:


> babydrms: I am so sorry that you got a bfn. For some reason I thought IVF would give you the bfp. :(
> 
> Chiles: How r you doing ???

Sorry about the :bfn: babydrms:hugs:

Shareena I am doing great. I am still taking these Birth Control pills :wacko: I have about 2 weeks before AF shows and I can start a new cycle. I have a good feeling about this cycle. A very good feeling. But I am trying to stay hopeful you know. When are u due to test? 

@cridge- I look forward to hearing all about your pregnancy. 

Good Luck Everyone!!!


----------



## Shareena

Hi Chiles,

Well, I am going in for bhcg on Friday. You know how it is, all nervous again and hoping for the best.

Well, the next step would be ivf and I would need to wait a couple of months so save money. :(

I might ask my RE if this cycle fails, to do gonal-f, trigger and TI. My hubby's sperm is good so I don't how much IUI is really doing. hmmmmmmmmmm

Well, this is just what I am thinking, i will have to see what my RE has in mind as well. This is getting harder and harder. Please god, give me my bfp this cycle.

Girl, You have some strength. I am really sure the month that everything goes well, you will definitely get a BFP. 

Have a great night. :)


----------



## phoenixrose

Well, I finally got AF after the results of my thyroid biopsy came back all clear. So, I can start round 2 of injections tonight :happydance:


----------



## Cridge

Yay Phoenix!! This cycle is going to be great!!


----------



## Chiles

@shareena, I hope you get yout :bfp: this cycle as well. I wished my insurance covered IVF because I would just move on to that. We are going to try 2 more cycles of Gonal F and then move on to IVF maybe the end of this year. 

This break has really done me some good though. Its a little to much sometime when TTC. I am ready to start again now. Alot of my cycles have been cancelled too early so its been disappointing but I think it would have been way worse if they were actually good cycles and :bfn: Its so disappointing either way. I have only had one good cycle out of 4 (3 were cancelled) all combo with femara. But now that we are going with just Gonal F I am all excited to see how quick I respond. I don't care if we have twins, or triplets. I just want to be a mommy :) 

Sorry for blabbing on. Tons of dust Shareena, And GoodLuck to everyone else!!!


----------



## Shareena

Chiles- Thank you for the wish. I really need it.

Phonexrose: Best wishes to you for a good cycle that ends with a bfp :)


----------



## babydrms

Shareena - Good luck with the beta tomorrow!

Phoenix - yayee to getting started! Are you only using Gonal?


----------



## Chiles

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babydrms

Love the PMA Chiles!


----------



## Shareena

I got a BFN today again :(


----------



## Chiles

Sorry about the BFN shareena....we all know the disappointment of those...:hugs:

@ babydrms: we are all in this together. We have different stories but the same goals. If anybody understands our emotion its us. But I am hoping to get AF early april so I am sure the PMS will be here soon so I am enjoying this stress free and happy mood while I can.


----------



## phoenixrose

babydrms said:


> Shareena - Good luck with the beta tomorrow!
> 
> Phoenix - yayee to getting started! Are you only using Gonal?

I'm actually using Follistim but it's just a different name brand. But yes, just that. I respond well so I'm on a pretty low dose. Last cycle I started on 75 and would go up and down between 75 and 50; now they started me on 50, but I'm betting they'll have to up it to 75 at some point.


----------



## babydrms

phoenixrose said:


> babydrms said:
> 
> 
> Shareena - Good luck with the beta tomorrow!
> 
> Phoenix - yayee to getting started! Are you only using Gonal?
> 
> I'm actually using Follistim but it's just a different name brand. But yes, just that. I respond well so I'm on a pretty low dose. Last cycle I started on 75 and would go up and down between 75 and 50; now they started me on 50, but I'm betting they'll have to up it to 75 at some point.Click to expand...

Ok, how often will you go for monitoring? Do they usually monitor with blood and u/s? Did they estimate how many days? Sorry all the questions but you know how many different ways things get done aorund here, lol! I'm figuring you will test by the end of April?


----------



## phoenixrose

babydrms said:


> Ok, how often will you go for monitoring? Do they usually monitor with blood and u/s? Did they estimate how many days? Sorry all the questions but you know how many different ways things get done aorund here, lol! I'm figuring you will test by the end of April?

No problem. I go about every other day until the IUI and then I go for the beta. This cycle I had a day 3 u/s on Thurs, then today, Saturday, I had just bloods taken to check progress. They told me to stay on 50. Then I have appointments for Mon, Wed, Fri of which I'll end up with u/s and bloods on each day. Last cycle I think I triggered on day 11 or 12 at night and then had a 36 hour IUI, 2 mornings later. I got AF on the 20th so, yeah, I'll probably have the beta around April 20th. FX.

How about you? How are you holding up?


----------



## babydrms

I'm good, starting to feel a little better. Going to start bcp on Monday for a frozen embryo cycle. Fx'd!

I made a April testers' thread too, check it out and if you want I'll add you for April 20. 


https://www.babyandbump.com/assisted-conception/924733-calling-all-april-testers-tww.html

I would love it if anyone else who is going to cycle in April joins and we get to celebrate all the :bfp:'s together!!!


----------



## norahbattie

Well ladies hubby and I sat down this weekend as I am approaching day 28, and thought about it and decided against inducing AF as already there will be 101 hormones going through me when I start taking the gonal F and in the grand scheme of things, 3 weeks to wait is really not that long really as long as it gives the results we all want


----------



## daydream

Hi ladies, thought I would join your group, as I'm in the middle of my first gonal f IUI cycle. I am CD9 and had my follicle scan this morning. I have three ranging from 16-20mm. I trigger tonight and have my IUI 9am Wednesday morning. I've done 2 other IUIs with femara, but only got one follicle on my 2nd, so my dr wanted to move to injections.

We are technically undiagnosed IF. My husband has morphology on the low end (18% normal using WHO criteria). I ovulate on my own. Been trying since Dec 2010.


----------



## phoenixrose

daydream said:


> Hi ladies, thought I would join your group, as I'm in the middle of my first gonal f IUI cycle. I am CD9 and had my follicle scan this morning. I have three ranging from 16-20mm. I trigger tonight and have my IUI 9am Wednesday morning. I've done 2 other IUIs with femara, but only got one follicle on my 2nd, so my dr wanted to move to injections.
> 
> We are technically undiagnosed IF. My husband has morphology on the low end (18% normal using WHO criteria). I ovulate on my own. Been trying since Dec 2010.

What dose of gonal f did you do?


----------



## daydream

phoenixrose said:


> What dose of gonal f did you do?

150 iu per day, CDs 3-8 (since follies were ready to go on CD9)


----------



## drsquid

so i did 1 round unmedicated iui, 2 rounds with femara and bfn on all 3.. im single and so im not going into this with 6 or 12 months of bfn.. doc says with only 3 months of neg.. i dont even qualify as infertile.. whatevs.. this is making me nuts.. i think he was kind of pushing to do another month of femara but.. i decided that felt like a holding pattern to me. last month i made 2 great follicles on femara (i ovulate just fine on my own too). lining, was great, iui was within 6 hrs of ovulation (i did us before and after at work which confirmed it) and bfn.. the only unclear point is that ive never had a sperm count on my donor (which doc says is pretty pointless and a waste of money as donors are selected to be high count etc). so.. i decided that i wanted to go to injectibles.. in reading through you guys it seems he has me a on way way high dose 225 of gonal f. i responded really well to femara so it seems odd. but i have no real objection to ivf if i make a zillion follies it is just that i dont see the point to spending that kind of money at this point when im not even diagnosable as infertile. anyway, first injection went fine (well. had trouble getting the needle in til i pinched the flab). fingers crossed this cycle goes well because ive become a total loon which i hate. i think he probably thinks im nuts now (not that he isnt used to people going hormonally crazy but.. i work with him too, and well.. it is complicated).


----------



## phoenixrose

drsquid said:


> so i did 1 round unmedicated iui, 2 rounds with femara and bfn on all 3.. im single and so im not going into this with 6 or 12 months of bfn.. doc says with only 3 months of neg.. i dont even qualify as infertile.. whatevs.. this is making me nuts.. i think he was kind of pushing to do another month of femara but.. i decided that felt like a holding pattern to me. last month i made 2 great follicles on femara (i ovulate just fine on my own too). lining, was great, iui was within 6 hrs of ovulation (i did us before and after at work which confirmed it) and bfn.. the only unclear point is that ive never had a sperm count on my donor (which doc says is pretty pointless and a waste of money as donors are selected to be high count etc). so.. i decided that i wanted to go to injectibles.. in reading through you guys it seems he has me a on way way high dose 225 of gonal f. i responded really well to femara so it seems odd. but i have no real objection to ivf if i make a zillion follies it is just that i dont see the point to spending that kind of money at this point when im not even diagnosable as infertile. anyway, first injection went fine (well. had trouble getting the needle in til i pinched the flab). fingers crossed this cycle goes well because ive become a total loon which i hate. i think he probably thinks im nuts now (not that he isnt used to people going hormonally crazy but.. i work with him too, and well.. it is complicated).

Holy crap! 225? I ovulate on my own, but not well, and I'm on 50-75 depending on the day because I respond very well (I also took 50mg clomid for 3 months). Granted, I get 2-3 mature follies. I'm all for more follies but with that dose I would be very concerned about OHSS.


----------



## drsquid

he is having me do 3 days of stimm then come back for us and e2 check


----------



## phoenixrose

drsquid said:


> he is having me do 3 days of stimm then come back for us and e2 check

Well, that's good. Good luck with your cycle! I hope you get to drop the dosage so you can save some money :)


----------



## Cridge

drsquid - welcome to the gonal girls! I agree that 225 iU is a TON! I didn't respond well to femara (even 10mg) and I was on 75 iU and then upped to 125 iU (or was it 150??). I ended up with hyperstimulated ovaries (AFTER my bfp.... the follies that didn't pop kept growing). I'm glad you're getting checked after 3 days, but I would question the high dose. I also believe that you'll have a better chance at a bfp if you let the follies grow a little slower. I don't want to freak you out, but I would make SURE your doc is watching you very, very closely!!


----------



## daydream

GL drsquid. I hope that your scan goes well.

cridge - your story has given me hope this cycle! I hope gonal does the trick for us.

AFM - IUI this morning went smooth; she said I looked very fertile (which I could tell because WOAH so much EWCM with the gonal). I've been feeling crampy in my ovaries, so it seems we timed it perfectly with ovulation. They said sperm looked excellent; I didn't get counts or anything. Just going to trust that we put our best shot in there and cross my fingers! one or two please, no more than that! When I was in last, she did say because I have three good follicles I have the risk of higher multiples, so now I'm more scared of that. Funny because usually I would just assume that it wouldn't work at all.


----------



## drsquid

i did great on femara with 2 mature follies both cycles. i would worry but the man is hugely into clinical trials, evidence based medicine etc. he could likely quote to me which clinical trial showed what dosage etc. ill only make myself crazy if i second guess it


----------



## drsquid

shot 4 down,, going in at 10 tomorrow to see how it is going, fingers crossed


----------



## daydream

drsquid said:


> shot 4 down,, going in at 10 tomorrow to see how it is going, fingers crossed

I hope it goes well! FX for you!


----------



## phoenixrose

Well, 8 shots down and I had my 4th u/s (3rd follicular study) done this morning. So far I have an 18mm & 16mm on the right and a 14mm on the left. So, by the time I trigger and O I will probably have 2 mature follies. I have to wait for the blood results to know the next step, but I'll probably trigger tomorrow or Sunday night and then have a 36 IUI. I hope it's at least Sunday night because I want as many mature follies as possible.


----------



## norahbattie

Ladies a very daft question indeed, but what time did you all take the gonal F to minimise side effects? I start from tomorrow, so nervous but I really hope it works. Having a scan on day 5


----------



## drsquid

doc told me evening. whatever time i wanted as long as it was the same. i picked 8pm. i do find im tired after the shot. actually each day im more tired and kinda queasy. fingers crossed it is all worth it. heading off for the us


----------



## norahbattie

Good luck drsquid


----------



## drsquid

ultrasound done. 3 follicles on each side in the greater than 10mm range. no dominant follicle. a few small ones. got e2 drawn and the doc will call me tonight. i go back monday for another us. i also remembered to ask about working out and as i suspected he said be careful with lots of jumping up and down but other than that, no big deal, the risk is super low.


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hey girls!

I am 27 and TTC. Just finished my first round of Gonal-f and I am now in 2 week limbo... I am really scared that I will not be able to conceive this way and that things will have to get a lot more complicated.

I am happy this group exists :)


----------



## Curliegirlie

Norahbattie - what kind of side effects are you having? I sometimes get headaches, but nothing major. The worst part is the inconvenience of having to be at home at a certain time for the injections, so I picked morning for mine so I can get it over with and not have to think about it the rest of the day


----------



## phoenixrose

norahbattie said:


> Ladies a very daft question indeed, but what time did you all take the gonal F to minimise side effects? I start from tomorrow, so nervous but I really hope it works. Having a scan on day 5

I was also told to do it in the evening, but not because of side effects. Honestly, I haven't had any, none that are noticeable anyway. They told me to do it between 6-9pm but to pick the same time for every night. I do mine at 7:30 every night. This is also so that when they take the measurements during the u/s and the estrogen levels from the blood, it is about the same amount of time since the injection each time they take it. Also, after each time they draw my blood I have to wait until they call me to take the next injection incase they want me to change the dose.


----------



## phoenixrose

Curliegirlie said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> I am 27 and TTC. Just finished my first round of Gonal-f and I am now in 2 week limbo... I am really scared that I will not be able to conceive this way and that things will have to get a lot more complicated.
> 
> I am happy this group exists :)

Welcome Curliegirlie! I'm sure we all completely agree with your fear! I'm on round 2 of 3 and I'm definitely worried about that.


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies!!! I am just checking in. I am expecting AF next week and will start my new cycle!!!! Been out for 2 months due to an early cancelled cycle and then SURPRISE!!!! slow responder and huge cysts!!! I am excited about this cycle tho :)


----------



## phoenixrose

Chiles said:


> Hey ladies!!! I am just checking in. I am expecting AF next week and will start my new cycle!!!! Been out for 2 months due to an early cancelled cycle and then SURPRISE!!!! slow responder and huge cysts!!! I am excited about this cycle tho :)

Yay for a new cycle. It's funny how these medicated cycles can change your views from natural cycles...instead of wanting AF to stay away you can find yourself begging her to come. And instead of hoping you finally get your natural LH surge you may find yourself praying you don't get it so the follies are big enough and you can have the trigger...haha


----------



## drsquid

so apparently my e2 is only 200 something, doc seemed ok with it and said it was early. wants me to keep the same dose of gonal f and start antagonist tomorrow. makes me kinda worry that despite 6 follies some might not have eggs. but he seemed happy with everything. guess ill see monday when i go back


----------



## norahbattie

So i am officially a gonal girl now, I took the injection this morning and it wasn't too bad apart from the sting following the injection. I took 75iu today and will continue until day 5 when I go for a scan. I am having this all on the NHS and will be referred for IUI in August, currently living away from husband so its difficult to do IUI at the moment.


----------



## drsquid

Yay for my complete lack of attention to detail. When I ordered my meds for some reason I only got the gonal f 1050 and not the 2 450 vials the doc also ordered. Realized I don't have enough for Sunday. Crap. FedEx doesn't deliver on Sunday so that is out. The mail order pharmacy is looking into local supply for me. Thought he'd be decreasing the dose do I didn't really do the math oh and the nurse told me to only order the 1050. Sigh


----------



## norahbattie

So its day 2 today and I have to say injecting was much better today, i used a fanning method and there was no sting afterwards at all!!! WIN!!! Felt incredibly hot yesterday and again this morning but I guess thats one of the side effects, I don't care as long as the outcome is good :)


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hey ladies.

My ovulation was triggered last Monday (March 26) and my husband and I BD Monday and Tuesday. Today, a week later (April 2) I have some bleeding. Could this be implantation bleeding? I was not having regular periods before, so I have no idea when my period would come normally.

Apparently implantation bleeding is usually brownish and this is a lot brighter. Going crazy right now....


----------



## phoenixrose

Curliegirlie said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> My ovulation was triggered last Monday (March 26) and my husband and I BD Monday and Tuesday. Today, a week later (April 2) I have some bleeding. Could this be implantation bleeding? I was not having regular periods before, so I have no idea when my period would come normally.
> 
> Apparently implantation bleeding is usually brownish and this is a lot brighter. Going crazy right now....

Really? I've read the opposite...that IB is usually very bright and not brown and lasts a very short time, like 24 hours give or take. The two reasons that I know of for bleeding at this time are IB or low progesterone. Are you taking progesterone suppositories or have you had your blood levels tested? In theory though, with a strong ovulation from injections, your progesterone should be fine...so FX for IB!!!


----------



## phoenixrose

Well, I had my trigger on Saturday night and a 36 hour IUI done this morning. FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phoenixrose

norahbattie said:


> So its day 2 today and I have to say injecting was much better today, i used a fanning method and there was no sting afterwards at all!!! WIN!!! Felt incredibly hot yesterday and again this morning but I guess thats one of the side effects, I don't care as long as the outcome is good :)

I hope you're still getting along good with the injections. Are you still feeling hot? I never really noticed any SE, accept maybe fatigue.


----------



## Chiles

Well ladies I am expecting the witch to show up anyday now :) Sooo I will probably be starting sometime this week :)


----------



## noasaint

Hi ladies! Mind if I join? Just finished my first cycle on Gonal F and IUI was cancelled due to over stim :( RE wants to move straight to IVF given my age. I wonder if it's worth it to try low and slow another cycle on Gonal F. I was on 75iu, bumped to 150iu then bumped to 225iu, back down to 150iu and cancelled. I stimmed for 20 days. I'm thinking next one just stay on 75iu for the whole time. I really, really don't want to do IVF.

Can't add a signature but I'm 38, DH is 40. I've got PCOS, his stats are great thankfully. TTC since 5/2008.


----------



## drsquid

noasaint- how many follies did you have that they canceled? i have a lead one or two and lots of smaller ones. i know they arent gonna us again before iui so.. im good to go. i intended on doing iui regardless of follicle number. i told the doc i am willing to do sr if neccesary (and i am willing, not just saying it.. no interest in being octomom, i just want one healthy baby)


----------



## daydream

noasaint said:


> Hi ladies! Mind if I join? Just finished my first cycle on Gonal F and IUI was cancelled due to over stim :( RE wants to move straight to IVF given my age. I wonder if it's worth it to try low and slow another cycle on Gonal F. I was on 75iu, bumped to 150iu then bumped to 225iu, back down to 150iu and cancelled. I stimmed for 20 days. I'm thinking next one just stay on 75iu for the whole time. I really, really don't want to do IVF.
> 
> Can't add a signature but I'm 38, DH is 40. I've got PCOS, his stats are great thankfully. TTC since 5/2008.

I'm sorry you're faced with that decision! It's so much more pressure with the age factor. :hugs:

Stimming for 20 days does seem like a long time, so if on 75 the whole time, do you think you'll get enough response? I'm curious as to why they bumped up to 225 during the prior cycle? I would wonder if 150 the entire time would do the trick? (that's what I did this cycle, got three good follicles)

Trying to put myself in your shoes, I would maybe go to the IVF. I know it's invasive and expensive, but I'd really rather not take the chance. 

Did your doctor say anything about the plan to try another IUI?


----------



## drsquid

so just for amusement i drew up what i had left in the two vials.. nearly 400 iu. neednt have freaked out saturday.. and quite frankly wish i hadnt cause now ive got an extra unused box of gonal f...


----------



## Chiles

noasaint said:


> Hi ladies! Mind if I join? Just finished my first cycle on Gonal F and IUI was cancelled due to over stim :( RE wants to move straight to IVF given my age. I wonder if it's worth it to try low and slow another cycle on Gonal F. I was on 75iu, bumped to 150iu then bumped to 225iu, back down to 150iu and cancelled. I stimmed for 20 days. I'm thinking next one just stay on 75iu for the whole time. I really, really don't want to do IVF.
> 
> Can't add a signature but I'm 38, DH is 40. I've got PCOS, his stats are great thankfully. TTC since 5/2008.

Hi!!!! 
I just had a cancelled cycle due to not responding but I am a very slow responder. (pcos) I am very younger than you though. My Re cancelled my cycle early because I had no mature follies on cd 15 and I tooked provera and induced my cycle (i dont ovulate on my own and i usually use triggers) and on my cd 3 u/s ended up with cysts. 8 over 19 mm so i had to cancel that cycle as well and take bc pills to shrink the cysts. 

I have a question? do you ovulate on your own? I would still BD if your follies were mature enough. 

I think giving Gonal another shot is a great idea and stay at 75 iu. GL!!!!


----------



## phoenixrose

drsquid said:


> so just for amusement i drew up what i had left in the two vials.. nearly 400 iu. neednt have freaked out saturday.. and quite frankly wish i hadnt cause now ive got an extra unused box of gonal f...

That sucks! I had to order one as backup and didn't touch it. But better safe then sorry I guess.


----------



## norahbattie

Hello ladies,
good luck to those who are having scans and those that are currently taking the meds. I am now day 4 of meds (day 5 in the cycle). I have taken 75iu of gonal F religiously every morning and I went for my scan today, I have 5 follicles/cysts, 4 on the right and 1 on the left. I am having a rescan on Thursday afternoon, my OBGYN consultant is scanning me and she would like me to continue at the current dose and will review it on Thursday. 
Side effects so far include extreme tiredness, I went to bed at 7.30 yesterday! And AF has come with a vengenance, its definitely a flood down there, apart from those just on and off abdominal twinges but nil other side effects to report. 
Fingers crossed that 1-2 grow and that they implant :)


----------



## Curliegirlie

phoenixrose said:


> Curliegirlie said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies.
> 
> My ovulation was triggered last Monday (March 26) and my husband and I BD Monday and Tuesday. Today, a week later (April 2) I have some bleeding. Could this be implantation bleeding? I was not having regular periods before, so I have no idea when my period would come normally.
> 
> Apparently implantation bleeding is usually brownish and this is a lot brighter. Going crazy right now....
> 
> Really? I've read the opposite...that IB is usually very bright and not brown and lasts a very short time, like 24 hours give or take. The two reasons that I know of for bleeding at this time are IB or low progesterone. Are you taking progesterone suppositories or have you had your blood levels tested? In theory though, with a strong ovulation from injections, your progesterone should be fine...so FX for IB!!!Click to expand...

Thanks for the good wishes! I spoke to my doctor this morning and he's not sure what's going on. It's too early for a period but seems to heavy to be implantation bleeding. It's not a heavy flow, but I have to use something to protect my underwear... I am not taking progesterone, and my doc was not too sure, so I'll have to wait another week or so to see...


----------



## Curliegirlie

phoenixrose said:


> Well, I had my trigger on Saturday night and a 36 hour IUI done this morning. FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good luck!!!!


----------



## Cridge

phoenixrose said:


> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> so just for amusement i drew up what i had left in the two vials.. nearly 400 iu. neednt have freaked out saturday.. and quite frankly wish i hadnt cause now ive got an extra unused box of gonal f...
> 
> That sucks! I had to order one as backup and didn't touch it. But better safe then sorry I guess.Click to expand...

I'm with ya girls! I have 2 unopened boxes. Pretty expensive paper weights! :haha:


----------



## noasaint

Well, I had one 14 mm, two 12mm, two 11mm and one 10mm. That wasn't the issue. The problem was my E2 went from 651 to 1939 overnight. Not good. They consider overstimming to be over 1000. I also had *44 smaller *follicles between both ovaries and some were close to reaching 10mm.

After no response on 75iu for a week they upped me to 150iu for 3 days. E2 wasn't climbing so I did 225 for 4 days and then back down to 150iu. My E2 literally didn't start ascending till 4 days before I was cancelled. I also attribute it to not having the same RE seeing the results with each appointment. Each RE is in the office only 2 days a week so if you're there on that day you get whoeve is covering and they make the decision.

RE is willing to do injectables again lower dose longer although she doesn't seem to think it will work. She is a PCOS expert so I do trust her but not sure I'm ready to give up on this yet. On the other hand I'm 38 and don't have time to waste. I called the insurance company today and they need a specific piece of paper before they will do the IVF review so I'm faxing it tomorrow.

I've got two boxes of GonalF and one ovidrel never used so I hope they don't go to waste! AF will show sometime next week probably but normally I don't get AF until I do a round of provera.


----------



## phoenixrose

noasaint said:


> Well, I had one 14 mm, two 12mm, two 11mm and one 10mm. That wasn't the issue. The problem was my E2 went from 651 to 1939 overnight. Not good. They consider overstimming to be over 1000. I also had *44 smaller *follicles between both ovaries and some were close to reaching 10mm.
> 
> After no response on 75iu for a week they upped me to 150iu for 3 days. E2 wasn't climbing so I did 225 for 4 days and then back down to 150iu. My E2 literally didn't start ascending till 4 days before I was cancelled. I also attribute it to not having the same RE seeing the results with each appointment. Each RE is in the office only 2 days a week so if you're there on that day you get whoeve is covering and they make the decision.
> 
> RE is willing to do injectables again lower dose longer although she doesn't seem to think it will work. She is a PCOS expert so I do trust her but not sure I'm ready to give up on this yet. On the other hand I'm 38 and don't have time to waste. I called the insurance company today and they need a specific piece of paper before they will do the IVF review so I'm faxing it tomorrow.
> 
> I've got two boxes of GonalF and one ovidrel never used so I hope they don't go to waste! AF will show sometime next week probably but normally I don't get AF until I do a round of provera.

Oh wow! That's just interesting all over...the way the follies didn't grow, then took off, the way your doc's office works...

I don't know a lot about IVF, but don't they use the same or similar injections to grow the follies for IVF? How are they going to avoid the same problem?


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hey girls - pretty worried... I am still bleeding (since Monday April 2, so 2 full days now). It's weird because it's a week earlier than my expected period, but seems like too much for implantation bleeding. It's bright red and doesn't seem the same as a regular period. It's not a ton of blood, but enough to need a pad to protect my underwear... Has anyone ever experienced this? The bleeding started 1 week after my ovulation was induced.


----------



## drsquid

got an us at work... 4-5 greater than 2cm ones. about 5 or so 15mm ones (we didnt really measure) and a bunch of smaller ones... iui at 10 am tomorrow.. 36hrs post trigger. i did us last time within 6 hrs after iui that showed the follies gone,.. im off work tomorrow so no fu us (well actually i probably could go by the department where the re doc is because i work there too). getting a sperm count tomorrow.. not much i can do if it sucks but at least id know not to buy more. makes me feel a bit better after being so down this am. 

my trigger shot hurts too =( forgot to get a small needle (wellforgot to get a syringe too but had one left from last time). had to use the 22g needle... yowch


----------



## phoenixrose

Curliegirlie said:


> Hey girls - pretty worried... I am still bleeding (since Monday April 2, so 2 full days now). It's weird because it's a week earlier than my expected period, but seems like too much for implantation bleeding. It's bright red and doesn't seem the same as a regular period. It's not a ton of blood, but enough to need a pad to protect my underwear... Has anyone ever experienced this? The bleeding started 1 week after my ovulation was induced.

I'm sorry we don't have an answer for you. It is odd that it happening a week after O. I know you say it's a little heavy for spotting but I still say IB or low progesterone.


----------



## Curliegirlie

phoenixrose said:


> Curliegirlie said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls - pretty worried... I am still bleeding (since Monday April 2, so 2 full days now). It's weird because it's a week earlier than my expected period, but seems like too much for implantation bleeding. It's bright red and doesn't seem the same as a regular period. It's not a ton of blood, but enough to need a pad to protect my underwear... Has anyone ever experienced this? The bleeding started 1 week after my ovulation was induced.
> 
> I'm sorry we don't have an answer for you. It is odd that it happening a week after O. I know you say it's a little heavy for spotting but I still say IB or low progesterone.Click to expand...

Thanks phoenixrose - FX it stops soon!


----------



## daydream

drsquid said:


> got an us at work... 4-5 greater than 2cm ones. about 5 or so 15mm ones (we didnt really measure) and a bunch of smaller ones... iui at 10 am tomorrow.. 36hrs post trigger. i did us last time within 6 hrs after iui that showed the follies gone,.. im off work tomorrow so no fu us (well actually i probably could go by the department where the re doc is because i work there too). getting a sperm count tomorrow.. not much i can do if it sucks but at least id know not to buy more. makes me feel a bit better after being so down this am.
> 
> my trigger shot hurts too =( forgot to get a small needle (wellforgot to get a syringe too but had one left from last time). had to use the 22g needle... yowch

GL with the IUI tomorrow!


----------



## Chiles

@curliegirl- it could be your period. You may have a LPD. Lutheal phase defect?! You can read up if you like. That don't seem to be implantation bleeding...sorry.

Well I have some good news, and some bad news! Good new is that I got an interview for a job working for the state!!!!! More $$$, and the insurance coverage is the bomb...they cover ivf!!! The bad news is that if I do get this job, I will have to put our baby making on hold :/ I won't know for sure until probably next week what we are going to do. But I know AF is right around the corner.


----------



## Curliegirlie

Chiles - I am just confused because I thought my trigger HCG shot was supposed to help with luteal phase defect...?

It really does not seem like a period. Sorry if this is TMI but it is not thick and dark like my period usually is. This is bright red and there are actual drops of blood. With a period, there are never drops, it's more like a thick stream...

Chiles - are you preparing for a round of IVF?


----------



## noasaint

Omg my insurance approved IVF with no hassles!!! Now I am nervous.

Sucks I have two pens on GonalF that will go to waste, we had ordered more before my cycle canclled


----------



## phoenixrose

Curliegirlie said:


> Chiles - I am just confused because I thought my trigger HCG shot was supposed to help with luteal phase defect...?
> 
> It really does not seem like a period. Sorry if this is TMI but it is not thick and dark like my period usually is. This is bright red and there are actual drops of blood. With a period, there are never drops, it's more like a thick stream...
> 
> Chiles - are you preparing for a round of IVF?

How many DPO are you now? How many days has the bleeding been happening? May e a few more DPO and u can test?


----------



## drsquid

Turns out the sperm is crap. Good count. Crap progression. Ie it just sits there and wiggles. Doc was really discouraging about this cycle. He said I can't say this is why you haven't gotten pregnant but you need a new donor. I'm still kind of hopeful given my crazy number of follicles but...


----------



## daydream

drsquid said:


> Turns out the sperm is crap. Good count. Crap progression. Ie it just sits there and wiggles. Doc was really discouraging about this cycle. He said I can't say this is why you haven't gotten pregnant but you need a new donor. I'm still kind of hopeful given my crazy number of follicles but...

I really hope that at least one of those little guys can make it to an egg. They'll be put up there so close, maybe that will help? FX!


----------



## Chiles

@curlie girl, I am not sure about the hcg shot helping with the lutheal phase. All they do is make you release your follies. I have heard of progesterone shots that help LPD, but I am in the loop with the spotting part. Did your RE get ya P4 blood draw seven days after you ovulate? Make sure your numbers are okay?! I guess we will have to wait this out and see. Who knows...it may just be your bfp! FX for you...hope everything turns out good. 

And I was preparing for a full gonal f cycle with iui, I will probably do ivf if all else fails


----------



## norahbattie

Another scan yesterday and no change from the other day, apart from telling me there was only 1 follicle/cyst on each side both at 7-8mm. Next scan after the bank holiday weekend, in the meantime to continue 75iu of gonal F


----------



## phoenixrose

norahbattie said:


> Another scan yesterday and no change from the other day, apart from telling me there was only 1 follicle/cyst on each side both at 7-8mm. Next scan after the bank holiday weekend, in the meantime to continue 75iu of gonal F

If there's no change then why is the doc having you continue on 75iu? Are they testing your estrogen levels each time? Every time I've been my follies have changed even if only by 1mm in 2 days, but the deciding factor for my med dosage is always my estradiol levels. I have to wait until the afternoon for them to call me once they get the blood results back.


----------



## norahbattie

Unfortunately not testing my oestrogen levels at all, I think its because I have been scanned so early that she doesn't want increase it yet, i trust her completely unlike the registrar who was rubbish. I am in the UK and having the treatment under the NHS. I think if there is no growth on day 12, she will hopefully increase the dose and not call it a day. I do completely trust her and I know she knows what she is doing, she has even given me her mobile number to call her anytime!


----------



## phoenixrose

Oh ok, well that's good. I hope they start growing!


----------



## Chiles

Well ladies we have decided to go head and go through with the cycle :) I am CD1 today so I will be starting gonal F cd 3 which is monday until I am ready to trigger :) I am very excited!!!!!! Hoping this is it.

I am just so happy idk why but I am getting good vibes!!!!! Well I am off to bed because promised to go shopping with my little sister for prom dresses tomorrow! GoodLuck ladies!!!!


----------



## norahbattie

Aww Chiles that is great news, good luck, how much are you starting off on and where will you be injecting?


----------



## drsquid

yay chiles. fingers crossed. thinking about you


----------



## Chiles

norahbattie said:


> Aww Chiles that is great news, good luck, how much are you starting off on and where will you be injecting?

Thank you!!!!
I think its going to be 112.5-or 150 until I have my blood work done and then they will increase or decrease depending on how I respond. I will be closely monitored with u/s and bloodwork. every 2-3 days...supposely. Good Luck to you ladies as well!!!!!


drsquid said:


> yay chiles. fingers crossed. thinking about you

Thank you!!!! Same to you wonderful ladies! :dust:


----------



## Chiles

Officially back. I did my 1st inject tonight. 150 iu. Bloodwork and u/s tomorrow. Not expecting anything but we shall see.


----------



## norahbattie

Had a U/S today and my consultant has decided to call it a day, there has been no change on the ovaries with 1 follicle remaining at 8mm and another gone to 9mm. She is not wanting to increase the dose as she is worried about overstimulation, she would like to go low and go slow due to my PCOS. 
I am currently at work and can't stop crying, I was trying not to have any hope for gonal F but seeing the success stories made me have a little. I really want a baby so bad, I have now decided to try and focus my energies into losing weight and studying for my exam until the next cycle that is.....


----------



## phoenixrose

Oh Norah, I'm so sorry to hear the bad news! I posted to your journal but I just wanted give you another virtual hug :hugs: and say how much it sucks!!!


----------



## Chiles

norahbattie said:


> Had a U/S today and my consultant has decided to call it a day, there has been no change on the ovaries with 1 follicle remaining at 8mm and another gone to 9mm. She is not wanting to increase the dose as she is worried about overstimulation, she would like to go low and go slow due to my PCOS.
> I am currently at work and can't stop crying, I was trying not to have any hope for gonal F but seeing the success stories made me have a little. I really want a baby so bad, I have now decided to try and focus my energies into losing weight and studying for my exam until the next cycle that is.....

Don't give up yet! The same thing happend to me last cycle. They cancelled my cycle on cd 15 because all my follies was under 10mm. Well I used provera to bring on af, when she came I went in for my cd 3 u/s and bloodwork, and I had 8 huge cysts. Between 19mm-26mm. And had to take bc pills. My RE said this happens to some women with PCOS respond slower and then wa-lah! They bloom like crazy. So if you do decide to cancel this cycle I would get on birth control pills to minimize the chances of developing cysts. I ended up waiting two cycles to start this one. And cycle before that one I had to stim until cycle day 19. I had 1 follie, and we used a trigger of course. This is the reason why I am on such a high amount this cycle because of the outcome of my previous cycles. I never responded to femara at all. My previous cycles has been combo cycles along with the femara. I was discourage like u at first but gonal f is a great drug! Its just trying to get the right dose. Just take some time to get it together and let's try it again. 

Afm: I went in today for bloodwork and u/s! Cysts are gone!!!! My nurse say that we are going to make it happen this cycle :) depending on what my estradiol levels say we will be increasing or decreasing my dosage. Out of my 4 cycles I have only made one follie. So let's see what happend!


----------



## Curliegirlie

norahbattie said:


> Had a U/S today and my consultant has decided to call it a day, there has been no change on the ovaries with 1 follicle remaining at 8mm and another gone to 9mm. She is not wanting to increase the dose as she is worried about overstimulation, she would like to go low and go slow due to my PCOS.
> I am currently at work and can't stop crying, I was trying not to have any hope for gonal F but seeing the success stories made me have a little. I really want a baby so bad, I have now decided to try and focus my energies into losing weight and studying for my exam until the next cycle that is.....

@norahbattie - I am so sorry to hear that! I feel for you...


----------



## Curliegirlie

phoenixrose said:


> Curliegirlie said:
> 
> 
> Chiles - I am just confused because I thought my trigger HCG shot was supposed to help with luteal phase defect...?
> 
> It really does not seem like a period. Sorry if this is TMI but it is not thick and dark like my period usually is. This is bright red and there are actual drops of blood. With a period, there are never drops, it's more like a thick stream...
> 
> Chiles - are you preparing for a round of IVF?
> 
> How many DPO are you now? How many days has the bleeding been happening? May e a few more DPO and u can test?Click to expand...

I tested today and BFN :(


----------



## Curliegirlie

Chiles said:


> Officially back. I did my 1st inject tonight. 150 iu. Bloodwork and u/s tomorrow. Not expecting anything but we shall see.

Good luck Chiles!!! FX!


----------



## daydream

Hi ladies, I haven been too active on this thread but wanted to provide some hope with a gonal success! I got my :bfp: on Sunday at 11dpo. I got my beta yesterday at 61 and will get another one tomorrow. I was on 150iu on CD3-8 with trigger on CD9 with three follies between 16mm and 20mm. Now let's hope all three didn't implant!


----------



## Curliegirlie

BFN after the weird bleeding last week... I am pretty depressed...

I saw my doc today and I have a big cyst that hopefully will go away, but that means I have to wait until May to start another cycle with gonal-f, sigh.

All you ladies are so courageous. I feel so defeated as all my friends seem to be having babies. It's so tough, especially because I haven't shared our fertility issues with anyone.


----------



## Curliegirlie

daydream said:


> Hi ladies, I haven been too active on this thread but wanted to provide some hope with a gonal success! I got my :bfp: on Sunday at 11dpo. I got my beta yesterday at 61 and will get another one tomorrow. I was on 150iu on CD3-8 with trigger on CD9 with three follies between 16mm and 20mm. Now let's hope all three didn't implant!

OMG daydream, you give us all hope! Wishing you so much luck and all good things!! :)


----------



## daydream

Curliegirlie :hugs: I only recently started talking about our troubles. It should only happen when YOU are ready but I know that not carrying around that secret was a big weight off my shoulders. Sorry about the BFN and the cyst. I hope May has all good things in store for you.


----------



## Chiles

Yay!!!! Congrats Daydream!!!! I am on 150 iu as well!!! I started on cd 3 and until my follies grow big enough. Hope u have H&H 9 months!!!! 

@curliegirl- I am so sorry about your bfn! I know how disappointing those are. I have not told anyone about our infertility issue either so I know the burden you are carrying is a big one. I have only told a few ppl that are very close to me. I just don't want anyone feeling sorry for me etc. if u did the trigger then u probably won't end up with cysts. Goodluck in the near future!


----------



## Cridge

Congrats Daydream!!! So happy for you!! My hcg was 61 (or 69??) on 12dpo as well! :thumbup: I'm so glad gonal-f did the trick for you!

Curliegirl - so sorry about the bfn! :hugs:

Norah - What cd are you on? If you can hold out with this cycle, I believe your follies may continue to grow on their own! I was a slow gonal-f responder as well (and hardly responded to femara - only on very high doses, and then only once). Sometimes you just need more time for those follies to kick into gear. As my doctor called it "we needed to slap those ovaries around". It's so hard, but try to keep your chin up! :hugs:


----------



## Chiles

So my nurse called back with my blood work results and CD 4 E2 levels was at 53, which she say is good. I am to continue the 150iu Gonal F and come back in Friday for another ultrasound and more bloodwork. I hope I am as lucky as DayDream and Cridge this cycle :)

Good Luck to everyone else !!!


----------



## Curliegirlie

Chiles said:


> So my nurse called back with my blood work results and CD 4 E2 levels was at 53, which she say is good. I am to continue the 150iu Gonal F and come back in Friday for another ultrasound and more bloodwork. I hope I am as lucky as DayDream and Cridge this cycle :)
> 
> Good Luck to everyone else !!!

FX for you, Chiles!


----------



## Chiles

Thanks!!! Same to you!!!


----------



## norahbattie

daydream - big congrats, here is to a happy and healthy 9 months for you, you and Cridge really give me hope that one day this gonal F drug will eventually work

Curliegirlie - I know how you feel not being able to tell anyone about your infertility issues, I really struggle with it as I like to talk to others and feel a problem shared is a problem halved. This forum really helps actually and the journal really helps me write out my emotions even if noone reads it though I do know phoenixrose reads it - thanks :)

Please do not be disappointed by the BFN, it will happen when the timing is right, I believe this. "Sometimes life doesn't give you what you want, not because you don't deserve it, because you deserve so much more"

Cridge - I am currently day 13 today, my obgyn consultant asked me to finish off the last dose of injection so took my 12th injection of 75iu this morning. I had a scan on day 5, 7 and 12 (took my 11th injection about a half hour before the scan) so technically she was looking at 10 days worth of injections, unfortunately that hadn't been any change on the scan since day 5. I wish I could slap around my ovaries a bit and kick them into gear, wouldn't that be great, I might move around in bed a bit more tonight before a repeat scan tomorrow morning to double check it is indeed a failed cycle though before I left my consultant told me realistically it is a failed cycle.

Apparently gonal F works on recruitment and its better to have higher doses first and then go slower, I guess this is the way she is going to do for the next cycle.

As for me, I am feeling 100% times better today after the tears have all dried up, I have focussed all my energy into studying for my exam on Saturday.

A positive thought for today:
" Rather than making all his goals be about achieving happiness, the wiser man uses happiness to achieve his meaningful goals."


----------



## norahbattie

sorry don't know why its posted twice..whoops, so deleting the contents of this one


----------



## Cridge

I like that quote Norah! I need to go back and look at my notes, because I'm starting to get all my cycles confused, but I think it was my gonal-f cycle that on CD12 I had nothing going on - my u/s tech said I looked like I was at CD6. But I ended up ovulating on CD18. (And in case I'm thinking of a different cycle than my gonal-f cycle, I still ended up ovulating.... hmmmm.... now I'm remembering something about 9 days after that u/s). Anyway - point is, it's still early - your follies might catch up! Mine did!!


----------



## phoenixrose

norahbattie said:


> Curliegirlie - I know how you feel not being able to tell anyone about your infertility issues, I really struggle with it as I like to talk to others and feel a problem shared is a problem halved. This forum really helps actually and the journal really helps me write out my emotions even if noone reads it though I do know phoenixrose reads it - thanks :)
> 
> A positive thought for today:
> " Rather than making all his goals be about achieving happiness, the wiser man uses happiness to achieve his meaningful goals."

Aww :hugs: I love your quote! I'm going to add it to my book of photography and positive quotes. I have to admit, I have fallen off the pma bandwagon recently, but I'm trying to find my way back.


----------



## norahbattie

Thanks Cridge, the problem is after tomorrow's scan I think my consultant is going to call it a day and so not rescan me again until the next cycle. I am having my treatment under the NHS in England so they go according to protocol, I was under the care of the consultant but had the registrar scanning me before when I was clomid. He was so unbelievably rude and not decisive about my gonal F treatment that I decided to go to the consultant who has now taken over the scanning. She specialises in fertility and nothing else so I know she knows what she is talking about but I wish she could just fastforward and tell me what the outcome is going to be.

Fingers crossed for all of us ladies, we do deserve it 
N
x


----------



## Cridge

Norah - will the consultant bring on af after your next scan? If it were me, I'd wait another couple of weeks just to see if you ovulate on your own - but I know that's a hard decision to make when you want to get a move on things. :hugs: It'll all work out!


----------



## norahbattie

No, she always advises to wait it out just in case, as you say you never know what happens. A few weeks to me doesn't make a difference, it was one of the hardest decision to make when I had a failed clomid cycle and I had to wait some 46 days before the next AF came to visit but I know it is better to wait it out and be as natural as possible, there is already so many hormones going through my body I don't want add in another just because I am impatient.


----------



## Cridge

Oh good! I'm happy to hear that! I think that's the best way to roll. :thumbup:


----------



## norahbattie

Forgot to ask you Cridge, I see from your journal that you have battled with your weight as well though looking at your little photo, it seems you have a normal BMI, I have a large than normal BMI and am working on losing weight and hope that I can lose a stone though at the moment I am pretty stagnant. I am trying to go to the gym for at least an hour three times a week and cut down my intake, does anyone else have any tips?

Any foods to improve fertility? heard whole milk so I have changed to that...lol


----------



## drsquid

i found that despite working out i didnt lose weight until i started tracking calories. it kept me honest and kept me from thinking i really didnt eat that much etc. there are lots of great phone aps that are free and have scanning capabilities etc. i ate a lot of prepack salads (which i love) so i knew exactly what calorie count i was getting and a reasonable portion size. you may also want to invest in a hr monitor so that you get a better idea of how much of a workout you are getting. i see a lot of people at the gym who really arent working hard enough to get the cardio and fat burning effects they are looknig for.. in addition adding muscle (via weight lifting) is far more effective than trying to burn fat via cardio. i do both but the lifting really is more importnat (and you wont get big).


----------



## Cridge

Oh thanks Norah - although the only reason I use that pic is because it hides my fat well. :winkwink: I don't really have any tips. My problem is that I don't eat enough calories, so I'm always in starvation mode. When I'm able to eat near 2000 calories a day, I start to lose weight, but that's extremely difficult for me. I've tried diets before and I've sworn them off completely because I might lose 5 or so pounds, only to gain it all back and more. I exercise pretty regularly (well, I did before I got pregnant), and exercise does absolutely nothing for my weight - but I believe it's still necessary.

I had lost about 10 pounds over the last 2.5 years, I think because of my high dose of metformin and maybe upping my exercise... cause I didn't change my diet at all. I eat fairly well, with the exception of not eating enough. It's a battle I fear I'll have to fight for the rest of my life. Gotta love PCOS. Sorry for not being much help!


----------



## norahbattie

Thanks drsquid, I am actually doing 20 mins on the treadmill as a warmup - only a fast walk, not a run but then spend an hour or so doing circuit training and building up my weights every week, I didn't go whilst AF came to visit and became unfit with it. I really do need to stop eating, that's my downfall, i just love fast food!!


----------



## Chiles

Similar to what drsquid said, I watch what I eat, and I also dont eat anything after 8pm when I can. And I cut back on sodas, and high fructose sugar juices. 

Well Ladies I did a very naughty thing...I went to an outlet store, and went to the baby section. I picked up many items but put them back....lol!!!! I did end up with this one thing...this would be my 2nd baby item I have in the guest room. I am not buying anything else!!!! However they had carters baby sets for $8-10. And some was 30-50% off. Hi, My name is Chiles and I am shopaholic!!!!!

Anywho I go in Friday to get my 2nd E2 bloodwork. I am very anxious.


----------



## norahbattie

Heehee Chiles, I am always tempted to buy things from the baby stores and try avoid the sections like the plague, I did end up bawling my eyes out in Zara one day as I saw the cutest little outfit and wanted to get it. I do feel everyone has seen me cry at one point and wonder what on earth is going on. Good luck for your latest bloodwork I hope it goes swimmingly for you.

As for me, I had another repeat scan this morning and no change in anything, no big cysts apart from my lining is improving, which is a good thing obviously. I discussed about ovarian drilling with my consultant and she wants to do this before another cycle of gonal F, my dear OH wants me to increase the dose of gonal F first before going ahead with an invasive procedure that can carry risks, I agree with him in a way. I just want a positive outcome whichever way it is. 

Positive thought for today:
" Don't let your emotions ruin your plans and vision."


----------



## Curliegirlie

Norahbattie - thanks for the kind words... This group does help a lot! It's so helpful to know that others are in the same boat. I might start a journal too, just to get the emotions out. :)


----------



## Cridge

Norah - I had ovarian drilling (OD) done last June and don't regret it at all! We have an amazing thread in the LTTTC success stories section that is very long, but there are great women there! We've all seen positive effects from the OD and it's not that bad of a surgery. I would say go for it!


----------



## norahbattie

Forgot to ask you ladies earlier, when you have taken gonal F and it is a failed cycle, does your cycle revert back to its previous state or does AF come to visit around 14 days after the last dose? I normally have 46 day cycles and am planning on waiting it out until AF comes to visit. 
I have to pick up my prescription for the next cycle next Wednesday, it takes a while for the pharmacy to get the meds in as well.


----------



## Chiles

For me I never get af on my own. When I used the trigger af came on her own. But other than that I have to take provera.


----------



## norahbattie

good luck for tomorrow Chiles, hope you get the numbers you hope for x


----------



## Chiles

Thanks!!!! I will update you all tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## rthom

Clomid and trigger shot
I have a few questions about Clomid and the trigger shot. I'm on my second cycle of Clomid 100 mg cd 3-7. I went in for a scan on cd10 and had 2 mature follies so we decided to trigger since I wasn't having an LH surge and she was afraid that the eggs would over mature before I got my surge. I did the trigger that evening and continued to temp and it's indicated that I O'd cd11 but on cd12 I had really bad ovulation pain, almost exactly 36 hours after the shot, which is when they say the shot will cause O to happen. Im just confused about my chart. Could I have O'd twice or did the shot itself make my temps go up? so so confusing!! Thanks in advance! 

A little background:
3 m/c
Two months post surgery for Endo, PCOS and severe scar tissue connecting uterus and bladder


----------



## Chiles

With triggers I was told 24-36 hours is when ovulation occur. We can't really say if your follicles ovulated at different times, only if you would of have an u/s between the temp rise, and ovulation pain. Everyone is different. I would just :sex: to make sure you don't miss it!!!!


----------



## Chiles

AFM: my e2 continues to rise we are at 102 today. Still no measurable follies. I have been looking at Cridge e2 numbers and mines to reassure myself. Mines is higher then hers, which has me on edge because she had tons of follies, and I don't want them to cancel me this cycle, I can deal with mutiples. Lol. Anywho I will post cridge numbers and mines. 

CRIDGE
Cd 4- e2 30
Cd 9- e2 60 no follies over 5mm
Cd 12- e2 190
Cd 16- e2 1700 (21mm, 19mm, 4or 5 15-16mm, a couple smaller 12-13mm follicles) :bfp:

Chiles
Cd 4- 53
Cd 7- 102 no mature follies
Cd 10- monday


----------



## wanting2010

Can I join you all? I'm getting ready to start my third cycle of injectables. I'm on Follistim, not Gonal-F, but they're the same thing.

Here's a rundown of my history...been TTC with PCOS since August 2010. I've done 5 cycles of Clomid up to 150 mg- got pregnant and had an early m/c on my first round of 150 mg, but no luck after that. My OB/GYN then referred me to my RE, who did 2 rounds of Femara with me with no response. I then moved onto injectables in October. The first month I was on Bravelle and Menopur, but didn't respond well so my cycle was cancelled. In December I did a cycle with Follistim and Menopur and responded wonderfully. At trigger I had 2 ripe follies. We did IUI that cycle and it was unfortunately a BFN.

Right before I triggered that cycle, my RE thought he saw a polyp on my u/s and said that if I didn't get pregnant he wanted to do a sonohysterogram to check it out better, so after a couple months off I actually ended up starting my period naturally at the end of February and had the sono at the beginning of March. Sure enough, it was a polyp, so I was scheduled for a hysteroscopy with polypectomy and D&C on March 20. The surgery went super well, I just had my follow up on April 3 and my RE informed me that the polyp was "huge" and he has no doubt that it could have contributed to preventing implantation.

So now here I am. I finished Provera yesterday and now I'm just waiting for AF. We're doing the same protocol as last time, starting at 150 iu of Follistim. I just want to get this cycle going!


----------



## gaijin

Hi All, May I join you too? Here is my summary - one blocked tube(left side), tried 2 rounds of clomid but it made my lining thin. I've also got slightly low progesterone. Been ttc since Aug 2010

I am British but living in another country (non English speaking) so I could really use the support! 

Lets all keep our fingers crossed for some good news. I am starting my 2nd round of injections tomorrow 

baby dust to all x


----------



## Chiles

Both of you ladies are Welcome!!!!! Look forward to your upcoming cycles!!! :dust:


----------



## norahbattie

Welcome ladies, the more the merrier, good luck with your cycles.

afm: tmi ALERT!!!

Today I have been having a little bit more uncomfortable abdominal pain and the most copious amounts of EWCM. Sorry for the graphic ladies! Now we know I have no follicle in there so how is it that my body is responding in every other way? I always knew I was special and a wonder to science.

How is everyone else doing?

Positive thought for today:
_"Positive anything is better than negative nothing." From The Road to Success is Always
Under Construction_


----------



## gaijin

Thanks for the welcome Chiles!

Norahbattie - I am beginning my second round of injections (150ml follitism pen thing). In my first cycle I noticed a lot more cramping and I was spotting from 6 dpo (got excited and thought it was IB but more likely it was due to low progesterone). I am now day 5 of my second cycle and took my first shot today. I am still feeling a lot of cramping, more than usual. is this normal I wonder?


----------



## norahbattie

To be honest with you, I am very new to gonal F and maybe the other girls can answer your questions. I had an incredibly heavy period when I started gonal F with cramping as well, also I had intermenstrual bleeding around day 9 but this apparently perfectly normal with about 10% of women experiencing it.
Good luck with your cycle


----------



## wanting2010

Thanks for the welcome ladies!

AF came today. I'm so glad she's cooperating with me, haha. Seems like 9 times out of 10 she comes when I don't want her to or doesn't come when I do want her to. This time the witch is behaving!

I start 150 iu of Follistim on CD 3, and tomorrow I'll have to call my RE to schedule my baseline scan and E2 draw for CD 3. Fingers crossed for this cycle!!

norahbattie- Maybe your follicles are growing now? I visit another forum where a girl was doing an injectables cycle, was responding slowly to the meds and her doctor cancelled her cycle. However, her follies continued to grow on their own, she ovulated, and got pregnant that cycle! 

gaijin- I'm sorry, I'm really not much help! I can't say that I had any more cramping than normal or anything after starting injections. Maybe the cramping is from the meds beginning to stimulate your ovaries.


----------



## Chiles

Good Luck wanting2010!!! I did 150iu starting cd 3 as well. I am currently cd10. I go in for my bloodwork, and u/s today. My nurse say we are going to be keeping the road hot this cycle and we have. This is my 3rd appt thus far, and I know I may have at least 2 more, if not more. Lol. I think we are going to see something tomorrow. Hopefully some good news.


----------



## Cridge

chiles - did you get my IM? Somehow I lost your original message so I hope it got to you. :) Thanks for posting my e2 numbers! I was able to input them into my journal easily. :thumbup:

Welcome to the new girls!

Norah - I had a TON more ewcm with gonal-f - even when I had no follies on u/s. :shrug: But you're not currently on the shots, right? So maybe your follies decided to play catch up! :thumbup: I would get busy just in case!


----------



## norahbattie

Gosh I hope that would happen to me wanting2010 but unfortunately my consultant is no longer scanning me this cycle and has told me to wait it out for AF to rear her ugly head. I am guessing the NHS works slightly different to all the stateside women as she didn't do any oestradiol levels or anything and part of me is tempted to just go out and get it done privately.
I have the most uncomfortable feeling on my right side and I have been having it all the way through the cycle but the one thing that is bothering me the most, is the feeling of nausea, I think this is to do with my awful hayfever and dust allergy. I keep feeling sick going up and down our lift, fingers crossed AF comes to visit in 10 days or a lovely :bfp: :lol:


Cridge - who knows what is going on tbh, I am just taking it that this cycle hasn't given me anything and fingers crossed the next cycle is a good one, unfortunately my dear OH and I live apart and we only see each other at weekends but we make sure its a good weekend ever weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Chiles

Cridge said:


> chiles - did you get my IM? Somehow I lost your original message so I hope it got to you. :) Thanks for posting my e2 numbers! I was able to input them into my journal easily. :thumbup:
> 
> Welcome to the new girls!
> 
> Norah - I had a TON more ewcm with gonal-f - even when I had no follies on u/s. :shrug: But you're not currently on the shots, right? So maybe your follies decided to play catch up! :thumbup: I would get busy just in case!

Yes I did!!!! and you are welcome


----------



## wanting2010

Hey ladies! Well I took my first Follistim injection tonight and my first appointment is tomorrow afternoon, CD 4. I'm excited to see what this cycle brings!


----------



## Chiles

Good Luck wanting 2010...keep us updated!!!! :dust:

AFM I am on cd 11, u/s and bloodwork again tomorrow!!!!


----------



## norahbattie

Good luck Chiles, how did day 7 USS go, did they see anything at all? Fingers crossed this works for you x


----------



## wanting2010

Hey girls, I had my scan and bloodwork done today. I'm only on CD 4, so not too much to report other than my RE said my uterus looks great after having a hysteroscopy to remove a polyp last month. I continue on with 150 iu of Follistim and go back on Friday!

Last time I did 150 for 3 days and then cut back to 75, but he said he might have me stay on 150 for an additional day this time before cutting back. So we'll see!

Does anyone know if the pen will dispense the overfill or if I will need to draw it up into another syringe? I found a chart a few days ago that explains how to measure the correct dosage in an insulin syringe. I would prefer the pen to do it for me, though. ;)


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hey wanting2010! Not sure what you mean by the overfill - does Follistim come as a pen? Gonal-f does, which is great. My doctor also had me on Luveris, which is not as convenient.

I know this is silly, but does anyone else feel like someone punched you in the stomach every time someone on tv mentions a "pregnancy scare" or you hear about someone getting pregnant without trying? I watch the show "New Girl" and one of the characters has a pregnancy scare. I couldn't help thinking "I WISH I could have a pregnancy scare..."

I realize that not everyone is in a position to have children if they get pregnant by accident, but it's almost a reflex to think "I wish it would happen to me..."

Honestly, the baby thoughts are all-consuming! Thanks for listening!


----------



## norahbattie

So true curliegirlie, I can't even bear to watch pampers advert etc, I really wish that it could happen to us one day and fingers crossed it will....one day

afm: i went to see the registrar today as my consultant made an error on my prescription so I had to get a new one. Now this is the guy that couldn't decide on what dose to give me and kept changing his mind and I had to ask the consultant about gonal F etc as I was petrified about it. Well now I have to put all my faith in this guy but he does know what he is talking about since gonal F is his research and dissertation so he will know more than anyone including my consultant.

Now after my first round of gonal F under the consultant and not having any response nor doing what any of you ladies have been through e.g. oestrodiol levels etc, I didn't feel 100% confident but I did trust her since she is the consultant. I found out yesterday that the consultant hasn't really dealt with it before as they don't normally prescribe gonal F at the unit that I am at and normally refers on specialist units. 

Well anyway this guy has given it before and had good responses so I have to put my faith in him, he is doing everything he can to help me and he has done research on it after all.

So my cycle will start with:

300IU for 3 days from day 2 and then 75IU after that or even less depending on response. I will be scanned on day 4 or 5 with regular oestrodiol levels. He has told me that even if I see a little bit of spotting (that's how normally my period starts) I should count this as day 1, he has also said to inject at night and into my stomach as it hurts less than the legs (and he is right after doing both!)

He has obviously warned me about OHSS and the chance of multiples but it is a risk I am going to have to take if I want a child and I do...so badly.

Positive thought of the day:

_&#8206;'Knowing others is intelligence; knowing yourself is true wisdom. Mastering others is strength; mastering yourself is true power.' Tae Te Ching_


----------



## wanting2010

Curliegirlie- Yeah the Follistim is a pen. I much prefer the pens to having to mix meds! So much easier. Each Follistim cartridge (mine are 300 iu) is overfilled by at least 75 iu+. What I've read online says you can actually get out about 150 iu extra. I'm just curious if the pen will actually deliver that extra or if I will have to get it out of the cartridge with another syringe. I guess I will find out tonight!! I believe Gonal F is overfilled as well by about the same amount. I didn't use a whole cartridge on my last injectables cycle because I had a 900 iu cartridge and only used 675 iu I think.

I know what you mean about pregnancy scares in real life or on television! I was actually reading a book a few days ago and not one but TWO women got pregnant without trying in that book. 

norahbattie- I am so glad you have a thorough plan for your next cycle!


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies Im sorry I have been MIA, My U/S I had 2 15mm follicles, but my E2 is weak....I had to continue the injections and tomorrow I have another u/s and bloodwork to determine whatever. I am so over this cycle....I know its probably going to be cancelled :(


----------



## wanting2010

I'm sorry Chiles. I really hope you get good news tomorrow! The size of the follies sounds great. What was your E2?


----------



## Chiles

i think it was 168 :(


----------



## wanting2010

:hugs: I hope that tomorrow will bring you nice high E2 levels!


----------



## Chiles

Thanks, me too!!!!


----------



## drsquid

So my doc was nice enough today to tell me that it was unlikely that it was the sperm that prevented me from getting pregnant. That it was me being old. I was upset til then. I made 5 2cm follicles and at least 5 15mm ones on gonal f. And the sperm had a progression of 1 and a count of 6.6 million but sure it was my old eggs. Sigh, I'm gonna do another injectibles cycle with a new donor and get a consultation with another clinic for ivf. I'm don't with being told it is cause I'm old. He has
Been super negative about the odds from the beginning. While I don't think that the management would be any different anywhere else I need someone who says we are gonna make this work.


----------



## wanting2010

Wow, what a douche!! I am so sorry you had to hear such nonsense from your doctor, drsquid. I don't blame you for seeking out a new clinic.


----------



## norahbattie

oh Chiles, I am so sorry, I heard that E2 has to be above 300 for each follicle, that sucks. Fingers crossed it works for you next time, be strong and positive
Lots of love and hugs
N
xxx


----------



## Chiles

I was told between 150-400 for each mature follie depending on the sizes...either way its still low. I have read online where women still conceived but I am not giving in to that.


----------



## Cridge

Chiles - :hug: How strange! Do you think that's been the problem all along? That really sucks. What are your options if you have poor egg quality? So sorry!! I hope that tomorrow brings some really good news!! :hugs:

drsquid - it sounds like you definitely need a new donor and a new doctor! Sorry he's being such a loser. :nope:


----------



## DancingDiva

Hi Ladies,

I have just found your thread I was looking to join you all.

I attended my clinic this morning and received my bag of goodies so I start on Gonal-F tomorrow 150 am and pm. I am excited however also scared, i think it is just the thought of injecting yourself. How did you ladies find the injections?


----------



## noasaint

DancingDiva said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have just found your thread I was looking to join you all.
> 
> I attended my clinic this morning and received my bag of goodies so I start on Gonal-F tomorrow 150 am and pm. I am excited however also scared, i think it is just the thought of injecting yourself. How did you ladies find the injections?

Hi DD! :) The injections aren't bad, the needle is very thin. It's a slight pinch sometimes. For me, I was on them three weeks and the first two weren't bad. The third week my tummy was super sensitive and it stung but it's tolerable.


Anyone on Gonal F for IVF? I've got the 900iu pens but from my understanding for IVF you use quite a bit each day so wouldn't I need a ton of pens? Wondering what else with Gonal F I'll get for my cycle.


----------



## Curliegirlie

Chiles - I am sending you good luck vibes!

Wanting2010 -oh, I didn't know about the overfill... Hmm, good question! Sorry I can't help you!


----------



## norahbattie

Welcome dancingdiva, its so nice to see more and more gonal girls. We are like a little family here willing each other on and seeing the trials and tribulations of each and the joys and successes of others as well.

Why is it that you are on 150IU twice a day? Is it not the same as doing 300IU in one go?


----------



## wanting2010

DancingDiva- The injections really aren't bad at all!! The needle is sooo tiny. It just feel like a tiny little pinch. I would recommend taking the meds out of the fridge a few minutes before you do your injection because it stings more if it's cold! You'll be a pro at it in no time.

Curliegirlie- That's okay! Turns out the pen administered the overfill! I got a little more than 100 iu extra out of it. The pen stopped one click below 50 iu. There's still a tiny little bit in the very top and I bet I could draw that out with another syringe if I wanted to. 

Today is CD 6 for me and I had scan and bloodwork done. I'm responding really well to the meds this time, which is so nice after months of not responding to Clomid and Femara and Bravelle. I had a 13mm and 2 11mm follies and my lining is 7.9mm. My RE said that's all excellent and he's having me cut back to 50 iu over the weekend and I go back Monday! :thumbup:


----------



## DancingDiva

Thank u all for your responses, I have no idea why they have put me on the two 150 units per day. I will update u all tomorrow on my progress with the first injection.


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey just done my first injection and u were allright it was fine didn't even feel it one more to do later on.


----------



## norahbattie

I got used to the injections too DancingDiva, its only when you catch a nerve that supplies the skin is when it stings and thats what happened to me. Good luck with the rest of them, remind me again, how long are you on this regime?


----------



## norahbattie

I know alot of you don't read my journal but I thought I would post this question here too, just in case anyone here could advice:


I have absolutely no clue what to do, yesterday and today I noticed a pinkish tinge to my CM and I passed a very tiny little drop of fresh blood. I just went to the toilet now and its a little heavier literally when I wipe but it is pink tinged, quite dry mucus. Now do I start my injections and say this is day 1 of my period or do I wait it out and see if it gets heavier? It literally is a little discolouration, nothing heavy at all.
hmmmmmm what to do........


----------



## gaijin

Hi Ladies!

Dancing Diva - Glad you are getting through the injections. Once you get the hang of it, its not too bad. 

Norah Battie - how many DPO are you?

I am CD 13 today. I've been taking 150ml follitism every other day since CD5. I am due to ovulate on left side (blocked) so I am really hoping I have some big eggs on the right side too to give me a chance this month. I have a doc app tomorrow so fingers crossed and BDing like mad!

Sending positive vibes to all of you. Lets stick together!! Keep me posted everyone 

Xxxx


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies!!! I have a long update but I got to be brief! Anywho, I had a scan today and had 13mm follies and like 4 other ones and my e2 is up to 586 :) that's where I am at now! I go bk in tusday for more bloodwork and u/s.


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies,

Thats me 5 injections down now and nothing to worry about I am a pro at them now lol.

I started my injections on CD3 and I have my first scan tomorrow CD6 to check follies and just awaiting the next set of instructions as to dose etc.


----------



## DancingDiva

norahbattie said:


> I know alot of you don't read my journal but I thought I would post this question here too, just in case anyone here could advice:
> 
> 
> I have absolutely no clue what to do, yesterday and today I noticed a pinkish tinge to my CM and I passed a very tiny little drop of fresh blood. I just went to the toilet now and its a little heavier literally when I wipe but it is pink tinged, quite dry mucus. Now do I start my injections and say this is day 1 of my period or do I wait it out and see if it gets heavier? It literally is a little discolouration, nothing heavy at all.
> hmmmmmm what to do........

Hey Norah Battie

I was always told that it has to be heavy before I could count it as day one however I know everyone gets told different things on here. If it was me I would leave it until it gets heavier before counting it as day 1.


----------



## wanting2010

gaijin- Hope you find some good size follies on your right side! 

Chiles- That is fantastic news!! It seems like this cycle is turning around for you! I can't wait to see your update tomorrow.

DancingDiva- Best of luck at your scan! I hope you see some nice follies growing!

As for me, today is CD 9 and I had scan and bw this morning. I have three follies all on my left side: 18mm, 16mm, and 14mm. There's also a 12mm on my right, but that one doesn't seem like a contender. My lining is "phenomenal" in the words of my RE at 15mm with the triple stripe pattern. :happydance:No Follistim for me tonight. I go back tomorrow morning and my RE said I will trigger then. We're not doing IUI so looks like DH and I have lots of BDing to do over the next few days! 

I'm ready super early this cycle and I'm thinking it has to do with the fact that I've lost 30 lbs since my last injectables cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## norahbattie

Chiles that is amazing news, fingers crossed that 13mm is going to be a mature folly, hope it works for you...i hate this rollercoaster of emotions

DD - good luck for the scan, I hope it goes well for you, do let us know what happens

Wanting2010 - how did you manage to lose 30lbs??? i need to lose weight so badly but I seem to be toning and remaining pretty stagnant with my weight loss, I need to stop eating. Good news re: scan results, how did you manage to get to 15mm lining in such a short time??

Seems like its been a bit of a good news on scan fronts at the moment

afm: bleeding has now stopped, well this evening but was a little more pinkish this morning, who knows what is going on, I am going to wait it out for heavier AF before starting injections

Good luck everyone
N
xxx


----------



## drsquid

Crap crap crap. 2.3cm cyst on one side and a small one on the other. So no stims for me. I am going to Philly at the end of may so I'd have to miss 2 cycles which I don't want to do. New plan, us Monday to see if I'm growing a follicle despite the cysts then do an unmedicated cycle. If that doesn't work I'd have to skip a cycle anyway for ivf so... Now if I don't grow a follicle... And I have to skip this cycle entirely.. I'm pondering skipping the trip home. Tickets were pretty cheap and al though I know my parents would be sad, I think id just stress the whole time about how I should be cycling etc. I'm 39, I don't have time to step back and just take months off.


----------



## wanting2010

norahbattie- Thanks hon. I lost weight by counting calories and working out. I still have more to lose, but I'm waiting to see the outcome of this cycle because I didn't want to stress myself out trying to lose weight while doing fertility treatments. I use a website called My Fitness Pal to log my foods and it keeps track of my calories- very easy and very handy! 

As for my lining... I have no idea!! It has never been this thick. It was 7.9mm on Friday, CD 6, so it almost doubled over the weekend! I haven't done anything special for it.

What CD are you on? I would say that it would probably be a good idea to wait for a heavier AF before starting injections. You never know- your follies may have grown on their own and you could be having IB right now!

drsquid- So sorry about the cyst! I hope you'll not have to take too much time off.


----------



## Chiles

Sorry I been a little haywire lately....So much is going on at once right now. I do have another appointment in the a.m. and I will do my long update then with this cycle e'2s and everything else :). Just wanted to stop in and say good Luck to you all with this cycle. I have been so careless this cycle and started not care at all...and still don't whatever happens, happens. Well ladies I will chit chat tomorrow, promise!!!!


----------



## gaijin

Hey all!

Went to the docs today and I have an 18mm on right side and 24mm on left side which means I am in with a chance. 

Wanting 2010 - wow fab news on your lining!! 

Chiles - thinking of you x

Dr Squid - I hope you are okay. 

Norah Battie - keep us posted on the spotting

I will be taking progesterone for the first time from day 16. Has anyone else experienced this? Any side effects?

POSITIVES VIBES PEEPS xxxxxxx


----------



## drsquid

gaijin=- the progesterone is horrible, you feel tired, sore boobs, queasy etc. completely convinced you are pregnant. no point in symptom spotting,. you have them all. i didnt find the "leakage" to be that bad. used a liner when i remembered. 

just feeling miserable today..


----------



## Chiles

Today e2 is 1129!!! I have 19mm, 15mm, 14mm, 12mm, and a few 10mm. And I am still on the meds. (Yikes) I have another appt thursday. Which will the "hopefully" be the day we will trigger. I love that my RE is being so aggressive this cycle :) I will be on later 2night. Is anyone else having their e2 checked?


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies,

Scan went well, lining is great, I have 6 follies on right 1 @ 11mm, 3 @ 10mm, 1 @ 9mm, left ovary 2 @ 9mm and 1 @ 8mm so they are pleased and everything is gong the way they expect it to so im pleased. Im back on Friday and hoping they have matured and I can get trigger shot on saturday and egg collection on Monday.


----------



## norahbattie

Hello ladies,
Hope you all are well, I am so glad your E2 is going up and up Chiles, sounds very promising indeed. DD, 6 follies 4 days after starting injections sounds good, are you having IVF? Where abouts are you having this?
I hope you are feeling better today drsquid

Wanting2010 - I really hope that you may be right that it may have been IB, I doubt it though and it was probably some intermenstrual bleeding from withdrawal of the gonal F. I had immense pain on the 16th that felt like I had another cyst (had a 4.5 cm on my left ovary a while ago) and had to go to bed due to the pain, didn't take any painkillers but did feel very bad with it. I actually POAS on a OPK at the time and it came up with 2 bright pink lines, never really happened before so I may have ovulated who knows...I am hoping the obgyn was wrong when she was scanning me.

So basically break down:
March 30th - AF arrived
75iu of gonal F daily for 12 days from 31st of March
Last gonal F on 11th May after follies only got to 8mm with no change on scans throughout
Intense pain on 16th May (day 18) around 11pm - POAS on OPK and strongly positive
spotting on day 22 to 27 with it being pink tinged for the first 4 days and a little heavier as the day progressed but still not requiring any panty protection and only occurring when I wiped. Had a pin size blood spot on the 4th day of spotting and now having brown tinged CM when I wipe on and off - mainly off
I feel nauseated and boobies feel quite heavy today and over the last 2 days, I have been sleeping at the drop of a hat. I definitely know I am not pregnant as I poas this morning (i am a poas-holic)

So this brings us to the present day - around day 9 dpo and waiting it out with my gonal F at the ready to start the next cycle.


----------



## drsquid

norah- fingers crossed for ya (either way) . i have my gonal f waiting in the fridge but.. wheee cysts so no meds for me =(


----------



## wanting2010

I think it sounds like you may have ovulated norahbattie. I certainly hope so!

As for me- my cycle was cancelled. :growlmad: I am so disappointed. My scan on CD9 showed that I had 3 follies- 18mm, 16mm, and 14mm and my RE said he would scan me again and trigger the next day. Well, my E2 came back at over 2000 which my RE said indicated more than 3 mature follies (he wanted to see about 300 per follie) and he felt that with my age, the risk for high order multiples is too high. So I didn't trigger and we're not supposed to BD. :cry:


----------



## norahbattie

Wanting2010 - what??!!!??!!! you are only 24 and they made you cancel your cycle due to risks of 3 babies, i see their point but what are the chances of all 3 getting fertilised and implanting...very low i would say!! i would not listen to the doctors and BD anyway but thats me :) !!!
When did you find out? where are you based?


----------



## wanting2010

My doctor said that since my E2 was so high, he was worried that there were more mature follies than the 3 he was seeing. :shrug: He said that my numbers were not far from what he likes to see during an IVF cycle. I have been very tempted to just go ahead and BD but I'm scared I'd end up the next octomom, haha.


----------



## Chiles

Wow Wanting2010, I am 22 almost 23 and I have 6 maturing follies and my RE still have me stimming, I have appt tomorrow hopefully my last before trigger. And my e2 is over 1100's a day or so ago. I am still doing iui. Its not likely that all those will fertilized, and he already gave me the selective reduction speech. That really sucks that they are cancelling on you...

@norah I hope all is well with you, and hoping for a good outcome within this or the next cycle. Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## Chiles

GoodLuck Gajin. and Dancing diva!!!!!!


----------



## wanting2010

Chiles- It's so strange how different doctors will do things so differently isn't it?? I've been doing some searching online about E2 levels and everything and I've seen where some women have triggered with E2 over 2000. I am so disappointed. We weren't even planning IUI, just TI. I don't know- my RE mentioned something about selective reduction when he saw I had 3 follies maturing and I told him then that I could never do selective reduction, so maybe that's why he wanted to be extra cautious and cancel?


----------



## Chiles

I hate the thought of selective reduction as well. Yes after reading some of the post on here and other sites i have questioned my RE plenty of times.But i guess since we have been seeing them since october they are being really agressive this cycle. Who knows you may still ovulate. I am sending you tons of :dust:


----------



## wanting2010

I've been seeing my RE since June. :cry: Sheesh, seems like forever. I can't believe it's almost been a year to be honest!! I think that when I had my first appointment he thought I was gonna be an easy patient...so much for that! :haha: I do think I ovulated today because I had some really bad pain, but we have been instructed not to BD. I hope I don't end up with cysts and have to put off my next cycle. Luckily my RE is not charging me the monitoring fees for this cycle since it was a huge bust.


----------



## Chiles

Thats great that he is not charging you the monitoring fees. I hope you dont end up with cysts either. I know how that feels to have a cancelled cycle I have had many of those. I thought it was going be a much easier patient too. so not the case. I think after this cycle if we dont get our much hoped for bfp I am going on a break....We now have the option of IVF. So if we dont get a bfp this cycle we will be gearing up for that. after a break.


----------



## wanting2010

It definitely sucks to get your hopes up about a cycle and then have it cancelled. My first injectables cycle back in October was cancelled due to poor response. Seems like it's one extreme or the other with me...no happy medium! Hopefully this cycle will be your BFP cycle and you won't have to worry about moving on to IVF! In some ways I think IVF would be easier in terms of getting the right response, and I wish I could do it, but unfortunately it's just not feasible at this point financially. I actually was given the option to convert this cycle to IVF, but DH & I just don't have the money.


----------



## Chiles

Yes it would not be a choice foice or me if my insurance didnt cover it. I think it would be easier, but its also not the only choice that we are left with. Do your insurance covers anything fertility related? 

Do you usually ovulate on your own?


----------



## wanting2010

Nope, we're completely out of pocket for fertility treatments. 

I don't ovulate on my own at all. Since we've been TTC I have ovulated 4 times counting this time which really doesn't count because we can't try. It's so frustrating!


----------



## Chiles

I can feel your frustration. I have only ovulated by trigger once out of my 4 cycles. My insurance use to pay for everything. But now we have to pay 15% of costs. but our meds are covered for a small co pay like $5 or $12. My new insurance will cover almost everything including IVF but I have to wait to start my new job next month. I feel so terrible that everyone dont have that benefit. it already sucks that we have to go through all this. I donate my unuse meds to my clinic for other patients that dont have the coverage for the gonal f. The meds are so expensive. Do your clinic offer free meds to you?


----------



## drsquid

upside for me is that i have the money, downside? i dont have the time. if im scheduled to work, i have to work. we cant call out, etc. the schedule is set in stone.


----------



## wanting2010

That is awesome that you have coverage! Infertility is stressful enough without the financial aspect to worry about. So far I have bought all my meds, but my RE said they are going to try to get enough for me so I won't have to pay for that either next cycle. I really can't afford to keep doing injectables so after my next cycle I'll have to take a break or maybe give oral meds a try again. :shrug:

drsquid: That's tough too! Luckily I only work 3 days a week and have some really awesome coworkers who help me juggle doctor's appointments and will switch work days with me at a moment's notice. At least I have that on my side! I was really excited about this cycle because it coincided so well with my vacation from work; I'm off all this week!


----------



## Chiles

Good Point drquid. If we don't get a bfp this cycle we will have take a few months off because I dont think I will have the time either. Being that my clinic is almost 45 mins away...I have had almost 10 appointments this cycle since I am doing superovulation and its been h3LL!!! I have had some really really early days just to go in get monitored. 

Wanting 2010 I was thinking about the oral meds too. I never tried clomid. And if this does not work I wanna give that a shot. My cousin got her bfp with twins on her 1st round of clomid and she is almost 12weeks. I also think that is so awesome that your clinic is being so helpful to you.


----------



## drsquid

i did 2 cycles of femara. made 2 good follies each time. made a lot more with gonal f.. bfn everytime but im hopeful it was the crappy sperm. im hoping that i make a good follie this month without anything.. fingers crossed


----------



## wanting2010

Chiles- It definitely wouldn't hurt to give Clomid a try. I've tried both Clomid and Femara. I ovulated on 150 mg of Clomid, but didn't ovulate at all on the Femara. I've lost 30 lbs, though so I'm wondering if that might make a difference. I'm really appreciative that my RE is being so helpful. I could tell he felt really bad about cancelling my cycle. He said he knows infertility is a burden already and that it's enough of a disappointment to have to cancel, so he doesn't want to add in the extra financial burden/worry for me since he knows I'm out of pocket. I feel like a lot of clinics wouldn't have done that for me!

drsquid- Do you usually ovulate on your own?


----------



## norahbattie

I have never ever ovulated on my own since starting follicular tracking and fertility treatment nor have I seen anything bigger than 15mm, I am hoping gonal F will give me that beautiful round 23mm folly one day that will turn into an even more beautiful baby that I have already a name waiting for :D Who knows if I have ever ovulated on my own!!!

I have been on all doses of clomid and in fact still have a tonne of it remaining and lying around the flat never to be used though I make take it for fun one of these days after all the fertility treatment is over and see if it works.

Afm: I have finally stopped spotting, had nothing this morning at all and nothing all day in fact. I am still feeling incredibly nauseated and breasts feel heavy, also getting some cramping sensation as if i am going to start my period. I really hope I get an answer one way or another, this waiting it out between cycles is a killer!!!


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hey girls - I haven't posted in a while, but I've been reading everyone's posts and following their progress... I have my fingers crossed for all of you!

To chime in on the money issue - my insurance pays for the medication, but not the procedures (scans etc). Currently, we're TTC "naturally" (besides my injections), but if we go to IVF I don't think it'll be covered.

P.S. How do you all put your progress etc in your signature?


----------



## drsquid

yup ovulate on my own no problem, .,only real problem is i cant seem to get the opk sticks to work for me. only got a pos 1 time and that was the month before i started trying. adds expense cause i have to do us and trigger.


----------



## Chiles

Results are in and my E2 is 3901!!!! I have to go in for a scan in the morning and more bloodwork....idk how to feel right now. I am so scared they are going to cancel me. I will take multiples!!! Lol. I probably get the "talk" tomorrow if they let me continue with this cycle.


----------



## norahbattie

I'll look out on the news for you Chiles as you may be the new octo-mum or even ten baby mom! :D

I think AF is coming, getting some really bad cramping :(


----------



## wanting2010

Wow Chiles!! If my doctor freaked out about my E2 being just over 2000 I bet he really would have had a heart attack if it was as high as yours!! Haha. 

If you had to convert to IVF would you be able to do it?

norahbattie-I hope it's not AF!!


----------



## Chiles

wanting 2010, oh no I cannot do IVF right now unless its free. My new insurance won't kick in until next month. I am sooo nervous...and I have to go to my appointment without my husband because he has to work :( He has been at all my appointments thus far so it will be a little new for him not to be there. 

norah- :haha: I dont know about octomom....I did read on another forum where a lady had 8 mature follies and 5 implanted. and she had selective reduction to twins because it decrease the high risk pregnancy. She said triplets were like 40% and twins reduced it to like 6% or something. Don't quote my numbers lol. I will be sure to keep you all updated though.


----------



## Cridge

Oh WOW Chiles!! I hope they don't cancel your cycle, but I would be scared of multiple multiples! :winkwink: It's too bad you can't convert to IVF, but I wouldn't either, so I get it. I hope it all works out for you!!!


----------



## wanting2010

Aw, I know how it is to go to appointments without your husband! Actually, I think mine makes me more nervous when he does go with me, LOL. ;) I wish you the best of luck tomorrow and I hope that your cycle doesn't get cancelled!! Are you still stimming?

Maybe we will be seeing you on your own reality show someday, LOL ;)


----------



## noasaint

Chiles said:


> Results are in and my E2 is 3901!!!! I have to go in for a scan in the morning and more bloodwork....idk how to feel right now. I am so scared they are going to cancel me. I will take multiples!!! Lol. I probably get the "talk" tomorrow if they let me continue with this cycle.

Holy cow *Chiles*!!! Do you have PCOS? How many follies did you have and what size?

I'm scheduled for June IVF and luckily I'm staying on GonalF. My insurance covers it and I have a full pen left over. Last time I was on very little and not much happened then overnight I went from E2 of 691 to over 1100 so I got cancelled. My RE said with IVF E2 can go up to 5000 without cancelling. I just hope my follies get to a good size cause even at over 1100 I didn't have one mature one but several that were close.


----------



## Chiles

Cridge said:


> Oh WOW Chiles!! I hope they don't cancel your cycle, but I would be scared of multiple multiples! :winkwink: It's too bad you can't convert to IVF, but I wouldn't either, so I get it. I hope it all works out for you!!!

I know cridge... I would openly have selective reduction down to 2 because it dramtically lowers the high risk part. I read on another forum that this ladies had 8 follies and 5 implanted, and she also did the SR procedure. My RE also mentioned follicle reduction but I would like the extra targets just in case. 



wanting2010 said:


> Aw, I know how it is to go to appointments without your husband! Actually, I think mine makes me more nervous when he does go with me, LOL. ;) I wish you the best of luck tomorrow and I hope that your cycle doesn't get cancelled!! Are you still stimming?
> 
> Maybe we will be seeing you on your own reality show someday, LOL ;)


:haha: no way!!!!! I do not want to be on tv!!!! We discussed it tonight and my hubby say he would go for the triplets at the most.....but we decided on twins....if we even have that option...we will just be happy with a bfp all together. Yes I am I am on 75iu tonight only so that give me hopes of me being able to continue. She would of have me coast a little I think ?:shrug: well we will find out shortly


----------



## drsquid

fingers crossed for you, i had a crap ton of follies last month and still nothing but im still hopeful it was the crap sperm. i have a ton of meds sitting in my fridge i cant use right now which sucks. going to get an us tomorrow at work to see if im making a follie to give me an idea what to expect monday 

so one of my friends at the gym who is an instructor told me tonight she is pregnant. i thnk i looked like she slapped me. she wasnt trying etc. bah gues that makes me know that working out a ton isnt a problem cuase she does CRAZY amounts

bah i know it is stupid but does anyone have that weird fear like there are onky a certain number of pregnancies to go around and everytime someone gets pregnant that decreases your chances.. stupid right? but it almost feels like that as everyone i know gets pregnant around me


----------



## norahbattie

Chiles I don't know if I could go through with selective reduction as there is a risk of other babies dying too but then obviously you need to give 1-2 a chance don't you. I had to close the window down right away when I was reading about it (didn't know anything about it) it made me feel sick but then I guess my goalposts have been changing constantly so I would probably go through with it too.

The registrar that is looking after me told me that for my next gonal F cycle that if I became overstimulated he would send me to a tertiary care hospital for egg collection so I guess that means he would ask for it to be converted to IVF. I am extremely lucky the NHS covers 3 IVF fertility treatments.


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi Chilles - just wanted to wish you goodluck on your appointment!!! This is so exciting yet nerve wrecking!!! I'm hoping for your BFP soon.


----------



## Chiles

Hey Ladies,

Just an update I have 3 options which is convert to IVF, follicle reduction, and cancel.
We are going wit with follicle reduction....but I honestly feel like cancelling this cycle. I had 5 mature follicles, and like 14 measurable ones in a variety of sizes. That was the longest ultrasound ever. I have yet another appt tomorrow...idk if we are doing the procedure tomorrow or what...I didn't get my E2 numbers back yet. Waiting on my nurse to call me. I can def feel a case of OHSS creeping up on me.


----------



## drsquid

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-Perez-pregnant-babies-shes-got-triplets.html scary... 

chiles- why would you cancel? sounds like youve responded really well. like i said, i had that many mature and still got a bfn...


----------



## noasaint

drsquid said:


> bah i know it is stupid but does anyone have that weird fear like there are onky a certain number of pregnancies to go around and everytime someone gets pregnant that decreases your chances.. stupid right? but it almost feels like that as everyone i know gets pregnant around me

Definitely!! I have one friend that is 37 and giving birth next week and another co worker that gave birth 3 months ago at 39. It completely makes me feel like I will be the one left out, the old one that not even a RE could help get pregnant.


----------



## Chiles

drsquid said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-Perez-pregnant-babies-shes-got-triplets.html scary...
> 
> chiles- why would you cancel? sounds like youve responded really well. like i said, i had that many mature and still got a bfn...

I clicked your link....wow, I do not wanna be nonamum. lol...That is scary and very life threatning. 

I don't know what we are going to do yet. We will have a final decision tomorrow, it all depends on the scheduling of everything. Next week I have a very busy busy week. And I won't have the time to go in everyday like they have me doing now. My clinic is like 45 mins away.More bloodwork and u/s tomorrow. 3 appointments in a row. Our next cycle will probably be ivf after my new insurance kicks in. I will update you tomorrow on what we decide.


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hi Chiles!

Best of luck with your decision! In your shoes, I would probably go for follicle reduction instead of cancelling. Is there a big downside to doing this?

Wishing you good luck!


----------



## wanting2010

Chiles- That's a hard decision!! What is the follicle reduction process? Is it very expensive or covered by your insurance? I do wonder why your RE kept you stimming when your E2 was already so high! Best of luck making your decision hon.


----------



## Chiles

I probably will move forward with follicle reduction depending on scheduling...I can't find much on risks beside it lowering the risk of multiple pregnancies.


----------



## drsquid

no gonal for me this cycle but... got us at work today. i now have something that is 1.2 cm on the right (had a 2.3 cm cyst on monday) it doesnt look irregular so im hoping it is a follicle and not a deflating cyst. had smaller ones on the left. we will see what happens. also got a sperm count on the new sperm that just arrived 28 million/ml, 50% motility, progression of 3


----------



## Chiles

wanting2010 said:


> Chiles- That's a hard decision!! What is the follicle reduction process? Is it very expensive or covered by your insurance? I do wonder why your RE kept you stimming when your E2 was already so high! Best of luck making your decision hon.

They take a needle of the vagina and drain the follicles...its more to it but it really makes my flesh crawl. lol


----------



## wanting2010

Yikes, that doesn't sound too pleasant, haha! Sounds like it might be a procedure similar to egg retrieval for IVF.


----------



## Chiles

yea...I think so! I want to go head with the follicle reduction but I will have to see when will they schedule all this and if I am able I will. If not I will have to cancel.


----------



## gaijin

Good luck Chiles - I think I would go for the follicle reduction thing also. Its such a hard decision. 

Dr Squid - you were right about the progesterone. I am so tense at the moment. waaaa 

Well everyone. I am at 3DPO of this cycle. Where is everyone else at?

Exhaused by all of these hormones to be quite honest, but I know its what we have to do to get where we want

Baby dust x


----------



## noasaint

drsquid said:


> no gonal for me this cycle but... got us at work today. i now have something that is 1.2 cm on the right (had a 2.3 cm cyst on monday) it doesnt look irregular so im hoping it is a follicle and not a deflating cyst. had smaller ones on the left. we will see what happens. also got a sperm count on the new sperm that just arrived 28 million/ml, 50% motility, progression of 3

Glad this one sounds good :) Hoping the little swimmers are happy and ready for a run! :happydance:


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies, Well got back from my appointment and had u/s and bloodwork. I got a call from the RE that was scheduled today and I have another appointment tomorrow!!!!Uggh all these freaking appointments. While I was in office the RE said that he would probably have me trigger tonight and come in for the Follicle Reduction and IUI monday.... the results showed that my e2 level did drop from yesterday (I do not have the numbers) so they want to see me coast again tonight and more bloodwork and u/s tomorrow to see if it drop some more. Which throws everything off schedule for me if I have to trigger tomorrow. I am thinking about cancelling ladies...I don't have much time this week for the running back and forth. They also want me to start Opk's tonight? I am like why? ugggh. I am very frustrated right now. I will see what choices I get tomorrow after I lay out my schedule tomorrow at the RE office. More and likely cancelling this cycle after all. Considering IVF in June.


----------



## wanting2010

I hope the scheduling works out for you, Chiles! I am so sorry you are dealing with all this. As if it isn't hard enough to go through an injectables cycle in the first place, then you have to deal with all this other crap on top of it!


----------



## Cridge

Chiles - I hope scheduling doesn't get in the way of getting your bfp!! The follicle reduction sounds a little "eeek!", but I think it would definitely be worth it. You've put so much into this cycle, but I would go with your gut feeling. I hope it all works out!


----------



## norahbattie

I agree with Cridge, Chiles, go with your gut and see what works out best for you, sometimes it is often better to wait as we are struggling with this, what is a few more weeks or months? I used to think that I NEED a baby today but in fact the longer I take the more I appreciate how valuable this child is going to be, often people have children and abandon them etc but I know I WANT a child more than ever...ok I am waffling...

Afm: I think AF is here, I say I think because I am literally bleeding on and off but a little heavier today so I am counting today as day 1, here goes 300IU from tomorrow, fingers crossed 
xx


----------



## Chiles

Thanks everyone for your support :) I had appt earlier today. I went in for bloodwork and u/s. Well when I got their I was caught by surprise and they was doing the follicle reduction today...I was so close to doing the procedure. When my RE asked me was I sure that I wanted to go throught with it I burst into tears...I felt that the cycle was going to be a waste. He said that I had a 20-30% chance of multiples. I was more so concerned with the scheduling, and it conflicted with mines for this week that it would of been hectic... so we cancelled this cycle. I was told I may ovulate on my own. I have 20 follies in here so the want me to abstain from intercourse until AF arrive. Sooo I am on another break and if we get pregnant it will be a surprise to us both. We have decided for IVF in june with our new insurance! What a roller coaster!I am looking for a call from RE tomorrow.


----------



## noasaint

Chiles said:


> Thanks everyone for your support :) I had appt earlier today. I went in for bloodwork and u/s. Well when I got their I was caught by surprise and they was doing the follicle reduction today...I was so close to doing the procedure. When my RE asked me was I sure that I wanted to go throught with it I burst into tears...I felt that the cycle was going to be a waste. He said that I had a 20-30% chance of multiples. I was more so concerned with the scheduling, and it conflicted with mines for this week that it would of been hectic... so we cancelled this cycle. I was told I may ovulate on my own. I have 20 follies in here so the want me to abstain from intercourse until AF arrive. Sooo I am on another break and if we get pregnant it will be a surprise to us both. We have decided for IVF in june with our new insurance! What a roller coaster!I am looking for a call from RE tomorrow.

I know that was a tough decision to make Chiles. You poor thing. Hopefully now that this cycle is behind you that you can look forward to June's. We'll be IVF buddies :) They told me the same thing when my injectables cycle was cancelled, that I could ovulate and to abstain. Well, we didn't and still didn't get pregnant so I don't think I ever ovulated. I never felt like I did anyway.

Today I emptied the Gonal F pen in the fridge that had been opened. It won't be good anymore for my June cycle. It was almost full, only missing 100iu. I stared at it and was so angry that my body responded so weird to it and that I wasn't pregnant already. Now, if I can only get through the next two months and the long wait.


----------



## Chiles

Yay for IVF Buddies!!!! :) I don't think I will ovulate on my own either...wow that sucks about the gonal f pen. I have maybe 100iu left in my last pen. Lol. I went through about 3300iu of gonal f this cycle. My current insurance does cover that much though. I thought about doing another gonal cycle but my RE said the same thing will probably happen. And he said would be a great candidate for ivf.


----------



## wanting2010

I'm so sorry Chiles. You went from one extreme to the other with this cycle; I'm sure that it has taken a huge emotional toll on you hon. But at least now you can put this long cycle behind you and you have IVF to look forward to- June is right around the corner!! 

In a way I wish that we could just move on to IVF. This was my third injectables cycle and I only made it to trigger on one of them. The first I under responded, the second I actually triggered with 2 follies, and the third I overstimmed. Part of me wonders if I'm just wasting my time with another cycle. What if the same thing happens again, or if I don't stim because I know my RE is going to be extra cautious this time?? My RE said that with my touchy ovaries IVF would give better control. The finances are the problem. 

A few years ago the insurance through my work actually covered infertility. I remember looking at the benefits and thinking, oh good, that will be great because I knew even then that TTC wasn't going to be easy. But for some reason between then and now it was changed. Open enrollment is coming up this month, so I'll check out the benefits plan just to see, but I think it's doubtful they would have changed it back. (I'm currently on my hubby's insurance.)


----------



## danc1ingqueen

Hi Girls,

Am new to this, so i haven't worked out all the abbreviations yet! :)
Firstly good luck to you all and wishing you every success possible.
Okay my history am 37, AMH 1.1 ( please advise of any success stories:) all other things seem to be fine.
I have just started IVF day 6 of my Gonal F injections and hopefully moving onto orgalultran tomorrow following bloods and ultrasound.
Can i just ask, is it just me or do the injections get slightly more ( painful is too strong a word) perhaps sensitive as time goes on? I am using different needle site.
xx


----------



## DancingDiva

danc1ingqueen said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Am new to this, so i haven't worked out all the abbreviations yet! :)
> Firstly good luck to you all and wishing you every success possible.
> Okay my history am 37, AMH 1.1 ( please advise of any success stories:) all other things seem to be fine.
> I have just started IVF day 6 of my Gonal F injections and hopefully moving onto orgalultran tomorrow following bloods and ultrasound.
> Can i just ask, is it just me or do the injections get slightly more ( painful is too strong a word) perhaps sensitive as time goes on? I am using different needle site.
> xx

Hi and welcome, yes they do I have just finished all my injections and each day it would get slightly more tender I think it's coz we are injecting twice a day into various areas which it ain't used to.


----------



## norahbattie

I was just wondering today actually, how you were doing DancingDiva...how much did you take in the end and how are the follies?


----------



## Chiles

wanting2010 said:


> I'm so sorry Chiles. You went from one extreme to the other with this cycle; I'm sure that it has taken a huge emotional toll on you hon. But at least now you can put this long cycle behind you and you have IVF to look forward to- June is right around the corner!!
> 
> In a way I wish that we could just move on to IVF. This was my third injectables cycle and I only made it to trigger on one of them. The first I under responded, the second I actually triggered with 2 follies, and the third I overstimmed. Part of me wonders if I'm just wasting my time with another cycle. What if the same thing happens again, or if I don't stim because I know my RE is going to be extra cautious this time?? My RE said that with my touchy ovaries IVF would give better control. The finances are the problem.
> 
> A few years ago the insurance through my work actually covered infertility. I remember looking at the benefits and thinking, oh good, that will be great because I knew even then that TTC wasn't going to be easy. But for some reason between then and now it was changed. Open enrollment is coming up this month, so I'll check out the benefits plan just to see, but I think it's doubtful they would have changed it back. (I'm currently on my hubby's insurance.)

I totally understand the financial problem with IVF. If I could have converted I would have. We were on the verge to apply for the loan my office offer but we thought about the new insurance covers it. And we would have to waited anyway. Instead of being stuck with a bill, what's another month. If I could have been moved on I would have. 

I think Gonal will do the trick for you. It just being patient. I think it would have worked for me too. Its a great drug, sometimes its just too great. 

My insurance use to cover infertility too. If you live here in the U.S we do have a few states that mandate it so they have to offer it. However I don't live in one of those states. But I am moving on to be a state employee and they do offer $15000 infertility coverage for art. That's about as good as you going to get here. We are looking to get the attain IVF package where you 2 fresh ivf, and 2 or 3 frozen cycles or something like that. I can't believe I am going to be doing IVF! Never thought it would come to this. 2014 there is some kinda of family heath care act that will make infertilty insurance available. The reason why most insurance companies did away with it was because when the government tried to do away higher heathcare cost that was one of the cost they got rid of. But I am soo happy theu are bringing it back! 

Wishing you the best for this cycle! And thank you, and all the other gonal girls for all your support! I hope we all get I much awaited :bfp; soon!


----------



## DancingDiva

norahbattie said:


> I was just wondering today actually, how you were doing DancingDiva...how much did you take in the end and how are the follies?

Hi Norahbattie, I ended up with 7 16mm follies and a few at 15,14 etc so I am in tomorrow AM for ER I'm scared and excited. 

How u getting on luv?


----------



## Chiles

Good luck dancing diva!!!! Look forwrd to hearin all about your cycle! Are u hoping for twins?!?


----------



## norahbattie

DancingDiva said:


> Hi Norahbattie, I ended up with 7 16mm follies and a few at 15,14 etc so I am in tomorrow AM for ER I'm scared and excited.
> How u getting on luv?

Wow, how many are they hoping to retrieve and how many to be implanted back in? 
What was your regime?
AF came yesterday so I take my first 300IU in a couple of hours, fingers crossed for no side effects


----------



## wanting2010

dancingqueen- Good luck with your cycle hon! I didn't have any problems with sore injection sites, but I only took one shot a day and only for 6 days. I can imagine that it would be normal if you were injecting for a longer period of time or more frequently! 

Chiles- That is so great that you're going to be getting that coverage. I wish I lived in a mandated state, but even they have loopholes as far as infertility coverage. It makes me angry that it's not standard. I have PCOS, which is a disease, and as a result of that disease I am infertile- I should have insurance coverage!! 

DancingDiva- Good luck with your ER!! I hope it goes great! How many will you be putting back?

norahbattie- Good luck with this cycle! When is your first monitoring appointment?


----------



## norahbattie

Its on Thursday morning, I will be having a U/S and oestrodiol levels this time, fingers crossed, just did first injection and didn't feel a thing, beginning to wonder if I actually injected anything!! :D


----------



## Curliegirlie

Chiles - what a roller coaster... I sympathize with you!

I am in a tough spot right now. My DH is going to be away for work until the end of May, so I have to wait until then to start a new cycle. Then, my clinic will be closed from mid June to August, and in August we have to go away for my brother and sister in law's wedding, so my next cycle would only be September.

To make things more complicated, my DH has to move to a new city for work in August. I am going to move too eventually, but I don't know when (depends on getting a job in the new city and buying a house).

I am conflicted between staying here longer, keeping my clinic and have DH come back on the weekends (only a 2 hour drive), or move to the new city, find a doctor, get referred to a fert. clinic and start the long process all over again.

I cired and cried today about this. :(


----------



## wanting2010

Oh, I'm so sorry curliegirlie. That is a tough situation. Is there any way that your DH could have a sperm sample frozen to use for IUI while he is away? I've heard of people doing that before, but I'm not sure how much it costs or if it's even an option for you. Maybe it's something you could ask your clinic about at the very least?


----------



## drsquid

Chiles- me either. Just thought this would be easy. Went for us today. Maybe a 12mm follie not real clear. Told him my plan for the 11th of June and discovered that apparently I can't do both. So I've decided to bag this cycle and go to ivf. They are gonna call me back today or tomorrow with the plan in terms of meds etc. kinda
Bummed that it is still a month and a half from now but... It is my best (and fastest) bet. Once I start the new job in July I don't know what my schedule is going to look like and the doc is going to the amazon for the last 3 weeks of July. Upside is that at least I'll be taking lots of meds so I'll feel like I'm doing something.


----------



## noasaint

danc1ingqueen said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Am new to this, so i haven't worked out all the abbreviations yet! :)
> Firstly good luck to you all and wishing you every success possible.
> Okay my history am 37, AMH 1.1 ( please advise of any success stories:) all other things seem to be fine.
> I have just started IVF day 6 of my Gonal F injections and hopefully moving onto orgalultran tomorrow following bloods and ultrasound.
> Can i just ask, is it just me or do the injections get slightly more ( painful is too strong a word) perhaps sensitive as time goes on? I am using different needle site.
> xx

Welcome! They do get more sensitive. I switched sides each night and towards the end they would sting or I could feel it more going in. Crossing my fingers for you that you get a BFP :)


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies, just back from ER I managed to get 10 eggs woohoo, everyone is pleased so call back tomorrow and find out how many fertilised.


----------



## Curliegirlie

@ wanting2010 -thanks, that's true, it's a good idea. I'll have to look into it! I just think that at some point soon I'll be moving too, which means finding a new clinic etc, and a long delay in getting going again! Boo...


----------



## norahbattie

Wow DancingDiva, 10 is fab!!! 10 is a magic number :) I hope you get lots of grade A quality follies...I am a little scared now though, we are doing 300IU for 3 days and then the rest of the regime will be determined on Thursday at the scan, it may go up or it may go down, we are doing TI with a trigger shot so I don't want to end up with 10, only 2-3 maximum, I want my follies to have the best chance possible. 

How much did you take each day DancingDiva?


----------



## DancingDiva

I took 300IU for the first 2days then went to 150IU they said that was coz my AMH was 24.6 so I didn't need a high dose, I done my trigger on CD11. On my first scan on CD6 I had a few follies at 11,10 & 9 then on CD 9 I had follies up to 15 & 16 then on CD 10 I had most of them to 16mm.

Hope that helps if you need to know anything else let me know x


----------



## Chiles

Congrats Dancing Diva!!! Can't wait to see your post tomorrow

Good luck wanting and curliegirl on your search for a new clinic.

AfM: my nurse called today. They are bringing me in for an IVF consultation Monday at 8. I don't know why I need one tho. I can't believe I am doing IVF. I am going to tell my RE. That I want 2. Put bk. I would love twins, kill two birds with one stone. But one healthy baby will be fine. I am excited!!! Whoot whoot!


----------



## norahbattie

Yay Chiles, that sounds perfect and so soon to have the consultation is even better even though you have decided. I haven't done enough research into IVF yet and still researching about gonal F.

I wanted to share this video with you all, absolutely loved it when I saw it on TV today, the words mean so much to me....

[youtube]_RJ8KWnIS2Q[/youtube]


----------



## norahbattie

DancingDiva said:


> I took 300IU for the first 2days then went to 150IU they said that was coz my AMH was 24.6 so I didn't need a high dose, I done my trigger on CD11. On my first scan on CD6 I had a few follies at 11,10 & 9 then on CD 9 I had follies up to 15 & 16 then on CD 10 I had most of them to 16mm.
> 
> Hope that helps if you need to know anything else let me know x

Thank you so much, now I am absolutely petrified....my AMH is 33 so lets hope there aren't too many harbouring and I need to cancel the cycle.


----------



## noasaint

DancingDiva said:


> I took 300IU for the first 2days then went to 150IU they said that was coz my AMH was 24.6 so I didn't need a high dose, I done my trigger on CD11. On my first scan on CD6 I had a few follies at 11,10 & 9 then on CD 9 I had follies up to 15 & 16 then on CD 10 I had most of them to 16mm.
> 
> Hope that helps if you need to know anything else let me know x

Wow, high AMH! Mine is high too but not as much. Sending tons of baby dust and hoping those eggs fertilize


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies, just got call about eggs not as good as I would have hoped for only 2 of them have fertilised so I'm getting both put back in on Friday.


----------



## gaijin

Good luck Dancing Diva. I may be in the same position from June (IVF) so please keep us all posted. Baby dust x


----------



## wanting2010

Well, my body is crazy and I started spotting yesterday afternoon. Today it has increased to more of a light flow with red blood. So I called my RE's office and the nurse said I might be starting my period even though it's really early. I'm supposed to go for an u/s and depending on how things look, I might be starting injections again this week. We'll see!


----------



## noasaint

*Chiles*, my RE made me do IVF consultation too. Plus an IVF informational night and several tests. It's such a long process with some REs. I'm hoping yours is a speedy one!!! 

*DancingDiva,* sorry about the eggies but you only need one so I'm sending some prayers your way that one of those embies is your rainbow.

*Norah*, thanks for the video!!! I'm going to see if I can download it on itunes for my ipod. Some really true words in there.


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies, just got an update on my embryos one is at 2 cells other one is at 6 cells stage, ET tomorrow fingers crossed.


----------



## Chiles

:dust: to you dancing diva !!!!

Noasaint- oh wow. I am going to write down some important questions to ask when I go. I am also going to make an anonymous call to the insurance company with questions as well. to see how it works, because IVF has to pre-authorized. 
AFM: I have to go to my new place of work today and then head to my soon to be old or part-time job until 7 tonight. Things has been so hectic this week as I mentioned it would be last week. Only because I am processing for a new job and still have the old one.

Well ladies I will chitty chat later! Goodluck to everyone!!!


----------



## norahbattie

*Chiles* - good luck with the to-ing and fro-ing between old and new work, I hate starting new jobs but at least we finish on a Tuesday and start on a Wednesday morning so we have overnight to prepare ourselves. Good luck, hope you settle in nicely into the new job. Good idea to have lots of questions and write them down otherwise there are one or two that you will forget to ask.

*Wanting2010* - I had spotting way before my period was due as well and I was told by my doc that it is actually quite common with about 20% of women having it. Its apparently a side effect of gonal F

*Gaijin* - fingers crossed this cycle works for you and that you don't need to go down the IVF route, don't give up until AF shows up

*DancingDiva* - YAY!!!! Let's hope they keep dividing and it all goes well with you tomorrow, sending you lots of luck and hugs. Are you able to see the fertilised zygotes before they implant them into you? That would be very cool

afm: I had my scan this morning (day 5) and my lining is looking good at 8.9mm, I have 2 follicles at 9mm and 1 follicle at 10mm, lots of tiny little ones that are very minimal and can hardly be seen. My doc isn't worried about OHSS anymore and said it is unlikely for me to get it now in this cycle, I need to take 150IU tonight and then 75IU after that until my scan on Tuesday (Monday is a bank holiday here and so everything is shut!)

Fingers crossed that it works and the follies grow, get fertilised and implant - some people have it so easy but for us there is still a long way to go....

Little update: just got back my oestrodiol level and its 375 yay!!!!


----------



## drsquid

Luckily I don't have to do any of those classes. I'd go nuts. Nurse
Asked if I wanted any training on injection, umm no think I'm good. And that was that. Go in for a progesterone test on the 11th and start lupron that night.


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies ET went well both grade A embryos transferred yesterday one at 8 cell one at 12 cell so fingers crossed.


----------



## norahbattie

fingers crossed DancingDiva, whats the next step for you now? fingers crossed both start growing well for you x


----------



## noasaint

Chiles said:


> :dust: to you dancing diva !!!!
> 
> Noasaint- oh wow. I am going to write down some important questions to ask when I go. I am also going to make an anonymous call to the insurance company with questions as well. to see how it works, because IVF has to pre-authorized.
> AFM: I have to go to my new place of work today and then head to my soon to be old or part-time job until 7 tonight. Things has been so hectic this week as I mentioned it would be last week. Only because I am processing for a new job and still have the old one.
> 
> Well ladies I will chitty chat later! Goodluck to everyone!!!

Great idea. I did as well, had like 3 or 4 questions before I went. I found out I will be doing antagonist protocol with ganirelix, Gonal F and ovidrel with progesterone suppositories. If my E2 hits 4000 (and given my response last time it's pretty possible) then we will switch to lupron and PIO. 

I start provera tomorrow and bxp on the 21st so it's finally starting!


----------



## gaijin

wanting2010 said:


> Well, my body is crazy and I started spotting yesterday afternoon. Today it has increased to more of a light flow with red blood. So I called my RE's office and the nurse said I might be starting my period even though it's really early. I'm supposed to go for an u/s and depending on how things look, I might be starting injections again this week. We'll see!

Wanting2010 - same thing happened to me this month and last month. I started spotting on 7 dpo. I am going to the docs this morning to see what the hell is going on. It is definitely AF for me. Just so annoying after all the work we put in... I guess I can start my cycle quickly.


----------



## wanting2010

gaijin- It ended up being AF for me too, albeit a bit shorter and lighter than I would have expected! I went to the RE on CD 3 and I have cysts leftover, so am on BCP for a month. They didn't really have an explanation for why I started so early other than possibly the dramatic hormone ups and downs! :shrug:


----------



## gaijin

wanting2010 said:


> gaijin- It ended up being AF for me too, albeit a bit shorter and lighter than I would have expected! I went to the RE on CD 3 and I have cysts leftover, so am on BCP for a month. They didn't really have an explanation for why I started so early other than possibly the dramatic hormone ups and downs! :shrug:

Yep, went to the docs this morning. I have cysts too - should I be worried? I thought I was day 2 of new cycle but the doc said I still have lining which is weird. And, because of the cyst (on left side) I won't be able to do injections for now. I have another app on Fri so will have to see what happens then. He said the early spotting could be because of low progesterone, however I was taking progesterone like cycle to combat this. None of it really makes sense! AHHHHHHH


----------



## wanting2010

Cysts are pretty common after injectable cycles from what I read. I have 2 that are too big to continue treatment. My RE said the BCP will help my ovaries rest and the cysts should be gone by my next cycle.

I hope you're able to figure out what's going on!! It's so frustrating to not have a clue what your body is doing.


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies, I have not been on here lately. Today was suppose to have been my IVF consult. But I had to cancel. I am rescheduling for later this month. In reality wise I am looking forward to IVF in June or July :) My Nurse will be ordering my IVf meds after the appointment since this may or either june will be my last month with my old insurance. My new insurance I have to pay 50% for the meds, and my current is only $12 copay...regardless how many pens I have. I feel a little bad about starting a new job and then knock their insurance immediately for $10,000. But I will do anything right about now to have a child :), and plus they are letting me do it. When I get my schedule I will be able to coordinate my appointment. I am starting birth control pills next week as well until I get ready for IVF!!! Good Luck ladies!!!!!


----------



## Cridge

Chiles - I think you're totally fine getting meds on your current insurance! I wouldn't feel bad about it at all. I hope everything goes really smoothly from here on out!!


----------



## wanting2010

Chiles, I've been wondering how you were doing. I hope your new job goes great for you, and that time flies by for you for the next couple of months!


----------



## Rosmuira

Got pregnant on gonal f 112.5 dose only 6 days of Stimson but miscarried 2 weeks ago


----------



## Cridge

Rosmuira - I'm so sorry to hear of your miscarriage!! I hope you're doing okay.


----------



## drsquid

so im about to jump back on the crazy train. been pretty nice actually not thinking about stuff.. i go friday for a progesterone test then start lupron that night


----------



## norahbattie

Hello ladies,
I am so sorry to hear of your loss Rosmuira, positive news is that you are able to get pregnant on gonal F and you know a dose that works for you. 

Good luck to all the other ladies, if you are taking new meds or waiting for meds or even on a break, it is important to have an emotional break and not think of anything stressful and you never know this may work for you

Afm: I went for a repeat scan this morning (day 10) and I have a large follicle measuring 15mm!!! I have never ever seen 15mm EVER!! I asked for a little photo just because it felt like such a milestone, there are 3 other follicles ranging from 10-12mm and these may grow too...eeks!! 4 potential babies!!! i was only just coming around to 3!! As for my right ovary, I have 8-10 very small cysts/follicles. My doc is really pleased with how things are progressing, the lining is perfect too at 12mm...so fingers crossed here is to a :bfp: and not a :witch:

lots and lots of :dust: to all of you


----------



## Cridge

That's great news Norah!!! FX'd you'll get your bfp!!!


----------



## Curliegirlie

Norahbattie - that's great news! I have my fingers crossed for you!

Rosmuira - I am so sorry to hear about your loss... It must be so difficult.

Chiles - that's what insurance is for! That's wonderful that your work is supportive with this.

Wanting2010 and gaijin - I also got a big fat cyst after my first round of gonal f. Because of that, I had to waste a month waiting for it to go away. It went away on its own, but I haven't started a new cycle yet because my DH is away for work until the end of May.

In fact, that's why I haven't been as active in this thread lately. I have my first scan for my next cycle on May 22, so I'm trying to put the baby thoughts out of my mind for a bit (difficult, I know) in an effort to reduce the crazy. When I'm on a treatment cycle I tend to become a little obssessed and start googling things and spending a lot of time on forums. I guess we have that to look forward to starting May 22!

Good luck ladies, I'm trying to stay positive as the weather gets warmer and the sun comes out! Even though it's raining today...haha


----------



## drsquid

curlie- yeah i got one too.. that was part of why i was willing to just go to ivf. i had to skip a cycle anyway. if i did another gonal iui and got a cyst again there would be another skipped cycle and the price was adding up./ id already ordered all the gonal so... im set for the ivf cycle


----------



## gaijin

Dr Squid - I think I will do the same thing regarding IVf. I just want get my BFP. I am so not patient!! I don't see the point of wasting another cycle. 

Norah Battie - Good luck hon! I really hope you get your BFP!

Curliegurlie - positive vibes. Lets hope May is a lucky month


----------



## yoni

I am on my first cycle of gonal f, 75daily. 

I had a scan at day 8, today and I have a 18, 12 & 10 ml. Is that good, normal on schedule?! I never remember to ask questions!

I'm due for another on day 11, I think everything is on track?!


----------



## Curliegirlie

Drsquid and gaijin - are you both doing IVF? On one hand, I really want to do it, on the other hand, I'm a little sacred... If it doesn't work, does it mess up your chances in the future? Or if it DOES work, will any future children have to be through IVF? I just don't know. Why can't this be easier?

Yoni - I am quite new to this myself, but I think that sounds good! As long as you don't have more than 3 or so that grow. My problem is that I don't really respond to low doses, but then when the dose is upped I respond a LOT - we don't want to get 15 mature follicles or something like that.


----------



## Chiles

@yoni that is very good!!!! I am slow responder so it takes me about 8 days, and then they grow like wild fire. (pcos)! Good Luck!!!!!

@curlie girl, thats very understandable, I am a little scare to go through IVF and it fails as well. 

AFM: it feels like AF is on the way...or I have UTI, or the unthinkable...I am pregnant (doubt that one) We have been having sex so it may be like a 1% chance. But I keep feeling cramps like AF is on the way, but then when I go to the Bathroom...nothing. It could just be a bad case of Ohss. ugggh. I am starting my birth control pills monday, and I am drinking plenty of digusting cranberry juice starting today.


----------



## drsquid

i am scared about but mostly the emotional part (ie this feels more definitive but the stats arent really that much better and it certainly isnt 100%, or even 50%). but ive upped the ante each time.. i was tired of the emotional rollercoaster and at least this way i know that if the problem is the eggs that is taken care of etc (im doing icsi as well cause that is recommended wth frozen sperm). so even if it doesnt stick at least i know there was an embryo not just eggs heading one way and sperm another. 

as far as future problems? not that i know of. and do all your future kids have to be that way? well it depends on why you are doing it.. if your tubes are blocked, then yes. if it i cause you are impatient like me.. then probably no (i dont apparently even qualify for a diagnosis of infertile having only failed 4 months, and thenf inding out there was a male factor issue). but im tired of this and just wanna get pregnant. if i want a second.. well if i have frozen embryos (and no partner) then id use one of th frozen ones and that would be so much easier than going through all this crap again (though doc is kinda discouraging as to whether ill have frozen ones... but i think my eggs are fine it is just the sperm). we will see


----------



## yoni

Thanks so much for replying ladies

I've never had a prob with the ovulation, but my doc said as the stats for success are better with gonal-f than without he put me on it anyway. Kinda logical I suppose. I have to put my trust in him anyhow.

@Curliegirl pleased to hear it sounds good. 15, yikes. 
@Chiles. I hope I'm not a slow responder too, we been having unprotected sex based on the 3 eggs

previously I've had follicle tracking and I've only had one egg a time, so hopefully this will up my chances without throwing out loads of eggs!

IVF certainly seems like the no messing option, I would go for it if I could. my insurance won't cover it, it would cost me about £8,000 a cycle. IUI better work!!


----------



## norahbattie

yoni, my understanding is that you don't want them to grow too quickly as they won't be good quality eggs, its the slow growers that are better, the ones that sprout usually aren't great, so hopefully your 12 and 10 will grow to 17mm by day 14 for you then to have your trigger.

Chiles - are you drinking plenty of water? i have heard that is good for OHSS, literally keeps symptoms at bay.


----------



## yoni

Thanks norahbattie, that really does sound positive then. They were getting to 21mm before releasing when we were having follicle scans and no treatment. I have no idea what this means though.


----------



## gaijin

I have a doc app tomorrow so I will have to wait and see what the cyst is like before I can start the next treatment. Another problem I have is that I am British but living in Japan so communication is quite difficult. 

I am scared of IVf too. But I just have to tackle it the best way I can. We've just got to try our best and support each other. 

xx


----------



## norahbattie

Well ladies I went for my final scan of this cycle and everything is going well so far, I have 2 follicles at 17mm, 2 follicles at 15mm and 1 at 12mm. My doc reckons the 2 follicles at 17mm will mature and rupture and I am due to take my ovitrelle tomorrow morning, an evening off without gonal F now.

Is it wrong to love my follicles so much and love them like a child??
Fingers crossed and to start the 2WW countdown, god I hate the 2WW, I am going to try and keep myself as busy as possible, good thing I am increasing my work hours next week so will be spending most of my time there

Good luck to all the ladies out there
N
xxx


----------



## frustrated20

Do you mind if I join you ladies? I know there are some on this forum who don't seem to like newcomers. I'm not new to TTC, but to the site. We have been trying for over 2 years. All of our tests have came back normal or borderline. 

I'm starting my first round of Gonal-F tonight. I will be taking 100 of it daily for 4 days and then I have to get a scan on Monday to see how it worked. Then they will decide if I should up the dosage or lower the dosage. We bought a 900 pen that cost $1000 :cry: I'm quite nervous about the needle, does it hurt? I'm also having an IUI. I never got more than 1 follicle with clomid and femara so my doctor thought this might give me more. How many follicles do you ladies get with Gonal-F? Thank you everyone. I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Curliegirlie

@ norahbattie - that sounds promising for the follicles! It's not wrong to love them! I bet most women who are TTC without asistance don't grow attached because they are not being scanned and don't know the progression of their follciles, but for us, it's so different! Every one that matures brings a little hope!

@frustrated 20 - don't worry about the pain - it doesn't really hurt. Sometimes after a few days it gets a little sore, but that's it. Where are you injecting? I use my stomach. For me, the biggest part was getting over the psychological aspect of injecting myself, but it doesn't really hurt. I've been TTC for about a year now, but have only done one gonal-F cycle, and I only got one follicle... which led to a BFN. In fact, I started bleeding 1 week after ovulation - not good. It sounds like you would be a great candidate though, and many people get a few good follicles.

I'm starting a new cycle on May 22 and I'm just counting down the days until then! I so hope it works this time... I really hate it when people make "when are you going to have kids?" comments. Of course, they don't know what I'm going through, but it feels like I'm being punched in the stomach every time. It leaves me feeling so gutted.

frustrated 20 - keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## yoni

norahbattie said:


> Well ladies I went for my final scan of this cycle and everything is going well so far, I have 2 follicles at 17mm, 2 follicles at 15mm and 1 at 12mm. My doc reckons the 2 follicles at 17mm will mature and rupture and I am due to take my ovitrelle tomorrow morning, an evening off without gonal F now.
> 
> Is it wrong to love my follicles so much and love them like a child??
> Fingers crossed and to start the 2WW countdown, god I hate the 2WW, I am going to try and keep myself as busy as possible, good thing I am increasing my work hours next week so will be spending most of my time there
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies out there
> N
> xxx

@norahbattie 
Are you having the sperm washed and inserted or just normal sex? 

I'm hoping to be told the same as you tomorrow, but hopefully they will do the insemination the next day. It's my hubby's birthday the Sunday and we were hoping to go away. Timing life around treatment isnt always easy! 

@frustrated20
I'm very new to the group too, everyone has been very welcoming. 

I was very nervous about the first injection, but it's all the build up. It doesn't hurt, you barely feel it. Not at all like having blood taken. My advice is to squeeze a bit of fat, that makes it much easier to break the skin. Good luck


----------



## yoni

Curliegirlie said:


> @ norahbattie - that sounds promising for the follicles! It's not wrong to love them! I bet most women who are TTC without asistance don't grow attached because they are not being scanned and don't know the progression of their follciles, but for us, it's so different! Every one that matures brings a little hope!
> 
> @frustrated 20 - don't worry about the pain - it doesn't really hurt. Sometimes after a few days it gets a little sore, but that's it. Where are you injecting? I use my stomach. For me, the biggest part was getting over the psychological aspect of injecting myself, but it doesn't really hurt. I've been TTC for about a year now, but have only done one gonal-F cycle, and I only got one follicle... which led to a BFN. In fact, I started bleeding 1 week after ovulation - not good. It sounds like you would be a great candidate though, and many people get a few good follicles.
> 
> I'm starting a new cycle on May 22 and I'm just counting down the days until then! I so hope it works this time... I really hate it when people make "when are you going to have kids?" comments. Of course, they don't know what I'm going through, but it feels like I'm being punched in the stomach every time. It leaves me feeling so gutted.
> 
> frustrated 20 - keep us posted on your progress!

How long have you been trying Curliegirlie, I know when I told family and friends a massive weight was lifted. It's so nice to be open about it, they are all so supportive. 

I haven't told work though, my boss would be lining up my replacement!


----------



## yoni

Is anyone else experiencing the mood swings from gonal f? highs and lows, hyper, tearful, eccstatic today unfortunately very angry. I've always had PMT massively the week before, I guess this has heightened it!


----------



## norahbattie

Welcome *frustrated*, the more the merrier I say, it is always so nice to see others join and share experiences, I have found that this particular thread and my journal really help me and I only really ever post in these two bits and nowhere else. If we can help each other through this tough time I say "jump on board"!

Injecting yourself with gonal F is not painful at all if you hit the right spot which tends to be the most fatty bit of your tummy, I injected on the sides and always did on one side, I pinched the skin first then after the needle went in i relaxed and pushed the meds in quite forcefully, last time I did it slowly and rotated amongst sites. I think it is the build up to the needle going in that hurts more :lol: literally jab it quick and it doesn't hurt, I never even felt the first time I did it and there is one time I couldn't even remember I had the injection :lol: Good luck with it

Yoni - I am just BD-ing with my dear OH all this weekend :D I don't mind continuing with TI as we are trying to be as natural as possible and this way just feels more intimate, ask me again in a few months though when I might be going down the IVF route. My goal posts are forever changing. 

I suffered from severe emotions with gonal F, I was weeping at soap operas and dramas and I mean proper sobbing, the only other effect I have had is feeling incredibly hot but not unbearable, its been quite pleasant actually as I am always cold :D

Curliegirlie - I am frightened that even though there are a couple of near mature follicles there is still only something like a 20% chance of fertilisation and implantation. I am hoping since I have a few more than that percentage increases. I am trying to forget about the whole cycle and concentrate on being positive....it seems to be working so far...so I am going with that...that and the power of prayer and whole milk :lol: I have been trying all the different foods that affect fertility and maybe this has contributed to the growth who knows....all I know is that I have not peeed on one OPK or done one BBT and it feels great :D No more money wasted :D

If anyone wants to see a pic of my follies, I have uploaded a pic into my journal, so proud of them doing so well :lol:


----------



## frustrated20

Thank you for all of your warm welcomes :D My husband gave me my gonal-f shot and I didn't feel a thing. Yoni, I am not sure if it's my period or the gonal-f, but I have been a moody mega bitch all night long. I started getting very irritable a little after I had my first gonal-f shot so I am going to assume that is why I am feeling like this. It should be interesting to see how my mood is over the next few days.

Everyone knows that we are having a hard time getting pregnant, and I still get asked when I'm going to have a baby and start a family lol. It gets annoying because I have no idea. I thought it would have happened 2 years ago when I first started trying, but boy was I wrong. 

norahbattie, they gave you pictures of your follicles? That's cool. Maybe I should make a journal.


----------



## drsquid

i actually liked gonal f.. far less mood swings than letrozole etc. i had energy and felt pretty good. im a bit worried about starting lupron tomorrow. gonna do that for several weeks, plus gonal starting june 1... fingers crossed


----------



## yoni

drsquid. wow I'm glad they haven't put me on the letrazole! I guess it's the nerves aswel but i am all over the place.

frustrated20, I know exactly how you feel. my sister was caught straight away and has 2 boys now. we are still trying 22 cycles and many tests later. the goal posts as norahbattie says are forever changing. it WILL happen x

norahbattie, I was wondering why we weren't offered the natural option, but actually it's the gonal part that is was the optional bit. I guess because the follicles are ripening on their own it's the sperm to the door that's the important bit for us!

outside clinic now, hopefully our final scan!

Fx'd it all goes well, I'll let you know


----------



## yoni

waiting in the clinic, my lead follicle is 22. and now theyve said they are closed on the weekends. so we might have to wait until Monday, as I ovulate regularly I probably will have already ovulated by then. :( so fed up

waiting for the lady to consult with another gyno as my appointment was with the locum


----------



## yoni

gonal 37.5 tonight
none tomorrow
ovitrelle lunch time Sunday
dh does his deed at 230 Monday
iui Monday at 5

so that's the plan, 3 consultants, bank holidays and weekend closures dealt with. nice to have one. it's been a fraught day.

let's hope I dont ovulate before that, my follicle is already 22mm!

oh and we are now off on holiday. dh's birthday on Sunday!


----------



## Curliegirlie

@yoni - We've been trying for about a year now. I guess I haven't told people because I'm afraid... Of what I'm not sure... But you're right, it does feel better to not keep secrets.

Enjoy your weekend and your trip - happy birthday to your DH!

@norahbattie - what are these fertility foods you're eating? In addition to a regular multivitamin, I've started taking B6/B12/folate and omega-3. I used to scoff at people who popped vitamins like candies, saying they were suckered into paying tonnes of money for stuff they don't really need - one multivitamin usually covers any gaps you may have in nurtition unless your doctor tells you you're deficient of something, but I am willing to try anything now. I heard that those things help.

Why whole milk as opposed to say 2%? Does the fat make a difference?


----------



## yoni

thanks very much, it's good to relax.

id be interested to here what supplements everyone is on too. i take pregnacare conception which is a multi vitamin with folic acid and all the other important B vitamins. I'm a veggie and vitamin b12 deficient. mustard is a great superfood for b vitamins


----------



## norahbattie

Hello ladies,
Well I took the ovitrelle yesterday morning, so its now about waiting it out. I had some spotting yesterday lunchtime and increased by yesterday evening, not enough to wear a pad/tampon but enough for it to stain the white tissue pink. sorry TMI. Now this really really frightens me, i texted the doc looking after me and his message was:

_"Don't worry, continue as planned, good luck" _

Now this really made me giggle because he is so straight faced when he sees me, I really hope it does work this time but understand if it doesn't, at least we know that I am able to produce follicles which is the main thing. I know I would have been very disappointed if there was nothing at all. 

OH and I, prefer this route of gonal F and TI as I don't think I have ever ovulate (looking at stats) so not sure if there is a problem with hubby's sperm getting to the egg as naturally as possible, but we would like to give it more tries before going down the IUI/IVF route. If the dear NHS doesn't fund further cycles, we are more than happy to pay for meds and scans, so we will see.

As for fertility foods etc, I have downloaded an app on my phone which basically is a tip a day on how to boost your fertility and I thought hey-ho I may as well try them, what harm can it do? and one of those things is whole milk and it tastes so much nicer (ok it has 4% fat) but i was drinking skimmed before. I am also exercising twice a week as well, so I think that helps with relaxation, I haven't lost a pound but I have toned up and it feels so good, problem is I am sooo lazy when it comes to getting to the gym!

I also found this link on another website and thought I would share it with you as I found it quite useful to read...only found it today...

IUI tips

Good luck ladies and fingers crossed for hope in two weeks
N
xxx


----------



## noasaint

Curliegirlie said:


> !
> 
> @norahbattie - what are these fertility foods you're eating? In addition to a regular multivitamin, I've started taking B6/B12/folate and omega-3. I used to scoff at people who popped vitamins like candies, saying they were suckered into paying tonnes of money for stuff they don't really need - one multivitamin usually covers any gaps you may have in nurtition unless your doctor tells you you're deficient of something, but I am willing to try anything now. I heard that those things help.
> ?

I was the same way, didn't take much before all this. Now I'm on a prenatal vitamin, B complex, fish oil and Royal Jelly w/ Bee Pollen. DH is taking a multi vitamin as well as B complex. I've also limited myself to coffee only once on weekends and it's decaf plus I drink a cup of green tea daily. Whew, it's a routine that I'm still getting used to. Next month I plan on giving up coffee all together.

Good luck *Yoni*!!! Sending baby dust your way. I had only used Clomid before Gonal F. For me Gonal F was much better. I felt a little tired but that's it, definitely not the mood swings I had with clomid.


----------



## yoni

good luck norahbattie, I took my ovitrelle this morning. IUI tomorrow afternnoon, pretty nervous. but that's all the expectation I guess 

thanks for all the fertility tips I'll have a read of the link.

thanks noasaint, I guess we all know it's unlikely but boy do I hope I'm lucky first time around. 

I'm off the caffiene too, I was drinking so much tea. turns out I still love tea without the caffeine. I'm drinking decaffinated for about 6 months and redbush for a few weeks 

looking forward to some injection free days :)


----------



## norahbattie

good luck yoni, hope it all goes swimmingly for you, no pun intended :)


----------



## Chiles

I am reporting back ladies....I just got a :bfp: a few minutes ago and still in complete shock....I am going to go to my RE office in the morning and hopefully see if this is real...

I was going to start my birth control pills today and i tooked a pregnancy test and walah....at the moment I was least expecting. I felt some cramps for several days like af was on the way, but she never showed. I am totally shocked.


----------



## norahbattie

OMG!!!!!!!!! Chiles that is amazing news!!!!!!!! big big congratulations!!!!!! now to see how many :)


----------



## norahbattie

guess that 1% chance worked ;)


----------



## Chiles

Thanks!!! I am sooo shocked. I keep looking at the test to see if the line disappeared. Lol. I am going in tomorrow morning. I just can't believe it! Its soooo surreal right now. I know my RE may be upset but oh well. I have to update yall tomorrow. I hope this is it!!!! I have no idea when I ovulated or how far along I could be. I really have had no signs either. Or none that I paid attention on. I was thinking about getting a frer and clear blue for tomorrow morn. I never thought it would happen like this.


----------



## Cridge

Oh Chiles - go get more tests (not blue dye though!) and show us pictures!!! I hope your RE isn't upset with you! I'm so happy it happened this cycle though!


----------



## gaijin

Congrats Chiles. You have given me hope! I was feeling so down today and now I am so happy to hear your news. Keep us posted xxx


----------



## yoni

oh my that is just fantastic, congratulations. i agree its so nice to hear some good news xxx makes me feel much more positive
xxx


----------



## yoni

norahbattie said:


> good luck yoni, hope it all goes swimmingly for you, no pun intended :)

haha thanks so much

I hope it all went well hubby said he had a 5ml sample. his volume is high but abnormality rate is also high, so it evens out to a normal amount! I was a bit worried when my consultant would squeeze the speem all over the floor trying to remove an air bubble. I wanted to shout out! lol


----------



## yoni

speem, hahaha


----------



## Chiles

@Cridge I have taken 4 thus far. lol. All pink dye. Now I am waiting my beta results from this morning I will try to upload a pic on my lunch break

Thanks everyone!!!!!! I am still in shock. My nurse was like I am praying that its just 1 baby. If my beta come back positive then I go bk in thursday for beta 2, and hopefully an u/s


----------



## Cridge

Can't wait to see a pic! And your beta will definitely be +!! Hoping for a great number....although not too high. :winkwink: I can't wait to find out how many you've got in there!!!


----------



## Curliegirlie

Chiles said:


> @Cridge I have taken 4 thus far. lol. All pink dye. Now I am waiting my beta results from this morning I will try to upload a pic on my lunch break
> 
> Thanks everyone!!!!!! I am still in shock. My nurse was like I am praying that its just 1 baby. If my beta come back positive then I go bk in thursday for beta 2, and hopefully an u/s


Chiles!! As the other ladies said, congrats!!! You give us hope! I am wishing you all the best in the world!


----------



## Curliegirlie

P.S. Chiles - were you just finishing a cycle with gonal f? (I'm sorry, I can't remember...)

I know you were preparing for IVF but had you just done a cycle?


----------



## norahbattie

Chiles, I am putting my money on twins, any other takers? Let's take bets :D

yoni - are you a POAS-holic as well and going to a IC HPT just to see if the ovitrelle worked and is coming out in your urine? i am!! Did one this morning and the second line is becoming very faint indeed!!!!! I didn't realise it clears this early...argh!!! Check out my symptoms in my blog, not that I feel very much different...I need to take a Chiles approach ;)


----------



## Chiles

And my results are in my Beta 475, and p4 16.7 repeat beta thursday and my 1st u/s is next weds to see how many is in here. 

@ cridge I def will post a pic sson

@curliegirl, my iui was cancelled because I could not afford to convert to IVF, and refused to go through with the follicle reduction. 

@norah omg, I cant wait to find out either!!!! I am sooo anxious. Hopefully no more than 2!!!


----------



## Cridge

475??!!!! How many (approximate, cause I know you don't know for sure) dpo are you? Unless you're further along than I thought, that is a high number!!! At least twins!! :winkwink: Was your doc worried at all about the p4 result? It seems a little low - not low enough to be worried at this point, but I'm just wondering what the doc thought.


----------



## Chiles

The nurse actually called and left the voicemail, I said the same thing I was thinking about the p4 level. Idk how many dpo I am, but if I was to go by my period I would be 5 weeks and like 3 days. Hope to find out soon! they said as long as its above 15, but I would rather be on progesterone just to be safe. I am going to ask them at my next beta.


----------



## Chiles

Here is my pic ladies. test 1 and 2 were taken the evening of 5/14 and test 3 was this morning with fmu.
 



Attached Files:







chilesbfp.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Cridge

Beautiful pink lines Chiles - and great progression!!! I'm so happy for you! Any idea when your u/s will be so we can find out how many little babies are coming your way?! :)


----------



## yoni

woke to the sounds of my hubby fending off the "do you want children" question. a start to the morning I could have done without. 

some people are so insensitive, going on about age. ugggh as if that didn't already worry me :( :( :(

I hope you ladies have a better start to the day x


----------



## Chiles

@ yoni :hugs: I think you will be just fine regardless of your age!!! Don't let that ruin your day. When will you be starting your gonal f?!

@cridge, my u/s is next week 5/23! I am super nervous until then. I feel so lost. I am ready to find out how far along I am. and also how many babies are cooking in here. I hope to have a happy and healthy 9 months! Stick baby/babies stick!


----------



## yoni

thanks chiles, i feel much better now. i have been asked myself today also though!!

exciting about your scan, beats follicle scans anyday! 

I've had my IUI, just waiting 2ww now!

x


----------



## Curliegirlie

@yoni - I HATE that question... :S So insensitive!

@ Chiles - so exciting! Can't wait to hear the details next week :) As for my question - you were on gonal f, right? Not ovulating naturally? (I don't know if you do, I don't) I guess I just want hope that it was indeed the gonal f that did the trick.


----------



## norahbattie

So the ovitrelle is back after 3 consecutive fading line days today there was a strongly positive. Now this is the exact reason women should not use Internet cheapies, they really are useless sometimes.

I'm having no symptoms anymore and I was a bit naughty this morning and recorded my basal body temperature, its the lowest it's ever been at 36.10! Not a good sign but as I said yesterday, at least we know the gonal f has worked to produce follies.


----------



## Chiles

Curliegirlie said:


> @yoni - I HATE that question... :S So insensitive!
> 
> @ Chiles - so exciting! Can't wait to hear the details next week :) As for my question - you were on gonal f, right? Not ovulating naturally? (I don't know if you do, I don't) I guess I just want hope that it was indeed the gonal f that did the trick.

Yes I was on gonal f. I had too many follies so they cancelled my iui, and told me to abstain because I may ovulate on my own (which never ever happen before) But this time I did!. I never get af, or ovulated on my own before. So this is all new to me. Hope that helps!


----------



## Cridge

Wait... Norah.... You had tested out the trigger and now have a strong positive?! I agree that i/c are rubbish, but it shouldn't be negative for a few days just to come back as a strong positive!! Go get another (decent) test girl!!


----------



## yoni

norahbattie said:


> Chiles, I am putting my money on twins, any other takers? Let's take bets :D
> 
> yoni - are you a POAS-holic as well and going to a IC HPT just to see if the ovitrelle worked and is coming out in your urine? i am!! Did one this morning and the second line is becoming very faint indeed!!!!! I didn't realise it clears this early...argh!!! Check out my symptoms in my blog, not that I feel very much different...I need to take a Chiles approach ;)

Nope I've given up the sticks since my cbfm months, and my friend has my HPT's. Ive driven myself mad with them before! 

What's the deal with the POAS and ovitrelle, how does that work? 

I ovulate every month , had folicle scans and IUI so I am just trying to hope for the best now. I am going to stay away from everything till I'm at least 5 days late. Last month on a natural cycle I was 5 days late, so I want to wait that long at least. What do you think you will do? 

X


----------



## yoni

Norah where do I find your blog?


----------



## noasaint

Chiles said:


> I am reporting back ladies....I just got a :bfp: a few minutes ago and still in complete shock....I am going to go to my RE office in the morning and hopefully see if this is real...
> 
> I was going to start my birth control pills today and i tooked a pregnancy test and walah....at the moment I was least expecting. I felt some cramps for several days like af was on the way, but she never showed. I am totally shocked.

OMG huge congrats *Chiles!!! *So awesome!!! I didn't have the nerve to BD when my cycle was cancelled for too many follies. Can't wait to hear what your second beta comes out as.

*Norah*, are you sure it's the ovidrel? I didn't think it could come back stronger.

Sorry your day didn't start well *Yoni*. DH tends to be a downer when I talk anything baby related. He doesn't want to jinx anything but mostly I think he doesn't want me to get my hopes up. 

AFM, AF showed two days early for me. First time she's been early in literally 10 years. So I will start bcp in 3 days and then we're only a month away from starting Gonal F again for IVF. I'm so impatient, I want to start NOW! LOL


----------



## norahbattie

Cridge, I am not too bothered by the internet cheapies as this was purely for fun to watch the ovitrelle trigger fade out of my system and hopefully a :bfp: fade in :D I wish I could POAS FRER every day but unfortunately not that rich.

Chiles - how much gonal F did you take in the end? and what were your e2 levels?

T-day (test day) is 25th/26th of May as I took the ovitrelle last Friday and my doc has told me to test 2 weeks after this.

I didn't think it could come back stronger either and I will post pictures tomorrow and show you ladies the change, unfortunately the first 3 day sticks are with OH otherwise I would have done all in one go. Its quite interesting watching it....

I am so trying not to symptom spot but its so hard...just trying to think positive and if it doesn't happen this time, it will happen one day and there are a few ladies on here that proves that especially Cridge and Chiles, the original gonal girls.

yoni - just click below and it will take you to my blog, its a bit of lengthy read but I try to summarise in here most times...my blog is really me pouring my heart to anyone who will read it.


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies just got my 2nd beta back and my hcg level is 1204!!!! U/s next weds to see how many is in the oven.


----------



## Cridge

Holy cow Chiles - If I had to bet on it, I would definitely bet on multiples!!! I can't wait until next Wednesday!!!


----------



## Chiles

I am thinking multiples too... I can't wait either!


----------



## norahbattie

WOW Chiles that is amazing!!!!!! OK i am switching my bets to triplets :) We are all rooting for you and I too, can't wait for Wednesday.

I took a photo of my I/C but the line is too faint to come up in the photo, did a FRER when I got home today from work and definite negative on there so any sign next week will be a good sign, fingers crossed :) I don't feel very pregnant so onwards and upwards. My doc refuses to give me a prescription for the next cycle until AF shows up and it takes 24 hours to get it from a pharmacy here....grrrr....AF is due next week Friday if things don't pan out :(


----------



## aimze

wow chiles thats fantastic!! My bets are triplets too!!! Did your FS indicate what they think?

x


----------



## yoni

@nosaint
My dh is the same he doesn't want me to get my hopes up so dashes my excitement. Guess they are just trying to look after us, he has to pick up the pieces of a blubbering wife! 

My last period was 5 days late, that was seriously upsetting. I had got to the planning how to tell people in my head. I tried to reel it in but ou can't help but get excited

Silly thing to hold on to but a lady read my palm once and told me I would never have children, I was upset at the time. But now after a year and a half it really rings in my ears. She grabbed my hand, id never voluntarily have my palm read, i knew id drive myself mad with what was said.

@chiles triplets for sure x


----------



## Chiles

Triplets!!! Omg!!!! I have not even considered that! My RE is hardly around me, I consider my nurse my RE lol, and she is excited to see too. No one has said nothing much but babies. My U/S tech said she is excited as well, lol. Can't wait! But yet so nervous!


----------



## aimze

Wednesday will fly by!!!! Arr im so.chuffed for u!!!

sorry for gatecashing ladies i shall introduce myself!!

25 oh is 24.....been ttc 18months one. oh has low SA inc quality an quantity an i have a low ovarian reserve...had hsg last month which came back fine an started gonal f shots last week.

had 8 of 75ml n last one of 125ml with 2 small follies an 1 large. triggered Wednesday so iui this morning!!! going to spend my tww planning my wedding as my oh proposed last week  yay!!!

xx


----------



## Curliegirlie

Welcome aimze! Keep us posted on your tww! I am starting another round of gonal-f on Tuesday and the wait is killing me... Hopefully this will be my month!

Chiles - my bet is triplets too :)


----------



## yoni

Hi ladies

I've very sore boobs which is not unusual for me a week before AF. But I had my trigger shot on Monday. Did anyone else get sore boobs from gonal f, or can I toy with the idea of being excited? 

Xx

I've just read a really helpful article on what you can do to help a successful IUI. I won't be drinking anymore of the pineapple from concentrate!
https://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0


----------



## norahbattie

yoni, what trigger did you use? - I got incredibly sore boobies after my trigger shot, I normally sleep on my front and it was so unbearable I had to sleep on my side, I just couldn't get comfy at all. Since the trigger I have on and off twinges in my boobies and quite sore nipples. Now I don't want to symptom spot but it is so hard to not when things happen such as today had what started off as a brown discharge when I wiped and now has turned to a very light pink and almost stopped, fingers crossed this is IB and not :witch: come to visit early. I am 8 dpo and OH and I :sex: like crazy last weekend :lol:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies just dropping in...3 more days til my u/s . I took a test today for the heck of it and it was very dark, way darker than the previous ones, and it eased my mind. The line now is just as dark as the control line. Yay!!!! I hope everyone is doing great in their cycle and wishing you all the best!!!


----------



## gaijin

Hi Norah Battie & Yoni,

I just had the trigger shot on Fri and yes Boobs are really sore. 

DPO 1 for me now. I really hope it is 3rd time lucky on follistim! Feeling more positive this cycle.
I will be continuing with progesterone support too...

Where is everyone else at?


----------



## yoni

My trigger shot was ovitrelle, boobs still sore now 7dpo I spent a week using he bus as I didn't want to strain myself on my moped. Today I used it and my nephews were really rambunctious I dont know what's happening but it feels like sharp pains almost like wind in the wrong place. Don't know what to think really

Norah that does sound really good, I've never had the pink. Fx'd x


----------



## noasaint

Curliegirlie said:


> Welcome aimze! Keep us posted on your tww! I am starting another round of gonal-f on Tuesday and the wait is killing me... Hopefully this will be my month!

Oh Curlie, I'm dying from waiting too!!! I don't start till June 7th and it feels like time is going sooooo slow


----------



## aimze

hi ladies!

can i join the sore boobie group lol!!! 2dpiui with trigger on wednesday! mine r killin me!

x


----------



## norahbattie

Of course aimze, the more the merrier, welcome to the gonal girls group btw. 

I am such a POAS-acholic and have been testing with FRER for the last 3 days and there was a very very very faint positive yesterday, presume this is the ovitrelle still in the system, absolutely nothing today....still getting brown discharge...i really hope that this isn't AF...wish me luck ladies


----------



## norahbattie

AF is here, I'm gutted


----------



## aimze

so sory to hear your period came norah :-( its so unfair isnt it!

x


----------



## yoni

Oh Norah that's such horrid news, I hate this time difference, wish I could have been someone for you to talk to. Xxx hugs

It's very early isn't it, didn't you have your trigger on the 13th?

I also have AF sensations but absolutely no idea when I should expect it. I'm going to try and research it now


----------



## yoni

aimze said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> can i join the sore boobie group lol!!! 2dpiui with trigger on wednesday! mine r killin me!
> 
> x

Mine are hurting less now, so a complete reverse of normal. Not sure if thats good or bad really! Definitely the trigger, we're you on the ovidrel too? 

X


----------



## norahbattie

Thank you ladies, I did indeed take the ovitrelle on the 12th so presumably ovulated on the 13th, so ridiculously early. I spoke to my doctor and he said it was due to the fact that I bled the day I took the ovitrelle and had some pink tinges (I presumed it was ovulation spotting) and that's why it didn't work this cycle. Since I have AF the bugger has come so early I am out for gonal F this cycle as he doesn't want me to insult my ovaries too much with gonal F, so I am out until end of June now.
I will keep popping in to say hello, I am especially curious to see how many babies Chiles has on board, I can't wait to see more bfps from you ladies out there
good luck all
lots of hugs
Naz
xxx


----------



## Cridge

Norah - I don't want to get your hopes up, but I have a friend on here that started bleeding at 8dpo (she said it was heavy with lots of cramps), but it got a bit lighter 9dpo so she randomly took a test and it was +. She had to go on progesterone immediately, but she's now 34 weeks pregnant!


----------



## norahbattie

Mines just getting heavier Cridge, did a FRER this morning and was negative. Oh well. It will happen to me one day it's about being positive


----------



## yoni

:( 

Norah, I hope the wait goes quickly for you. waiting is so frustrating, for so many reasons ttc. 

xxxx being positive is the best way to be. you WILL be a mummy soon


----------



## norahbattie

I thought I would update you all with whats going on, basically this horrible period is staying as a brown bleed, very scanty and only when I am wiping. It feels like there is things wanting to come out but can't. It is everytime I wipe, yes I have done a pregnancy test this morning and it was negative but I spoke to my doctor (NHS) this morning and he was saying that there may be a small chance (not that I am keeping my hopes up) that this could just be implantation bleed or the follicles dying. He said that I had 4 good sized follicles and there may be a chance that 1 may have implanted...he said as long as it says brown and not turn to pink then we are in with a chance....i am pretty certain by the weekend this will all be heavy flow.

He wants to do a ultrasound scan after the bleeding has stopped so that he can have a look at my endometrial lining and see what the heck is going on....so lets keep our fingers and toes crossed

Naz
xxxx

PS Chiles 24 hours to go until we all find out :D


----------



## Chiles

FX for you norah. Hope all goes well...be sure to keep us updated. xoxoxo


----------



## Chiles

AFM tomorrow is the big day for us!!!!! My hubby is taking off work for the u/s appointment and then we are going to lunch afterwards. So I will be sure to update you all as soon as we get in the car. I am nervous and excited. Its seem so surreal. I am living a dream.


----------



## Cridge

Norah - FX'd!!! If it is implantation, usually you don't get a + for at least 2 days after. 

Chiles - SOOO excited to find out how many little bubs you've got growing in there!!


----------



## Curliegirlie

Norah and Chiles - FX for both of you!

I started a cycle of gonal F today - I'm on 50iu for 6 days and then I go back Monday. I respond quickly to higher doses, so we have to be very careful... But often there's no response with lower doses. It's like playing chicken with my ovaries!


----------



## yoni

Yey Norah that does sound positive. 

Looking forward to tomorrows news chiles. Sounds like a heavenly day planned 
:) xxxxx


----------



## Chiles

Goodluck curlie on this cycle. @ Cridge me too!!! I am going to have a sleepless night!


----------



## Charisse28

Sorry to barge in ladies, not a GONAL GIRL but I wanted to mark this thread for updates:)

NORAH, I really hope its IB and you get a bfp in a couple of days!

CHILES, what time is your appt.? I want to make sure I check in asap. I'm guessing you have twins or maybe triplets!

CRIDGE, hi there and happy 15 weeks!


----------



## gaijin

@Norahbattie - maybe just maybe. Stay positive, it may help you! I am sending you positive vibes xx

@cridge - can't wait to find out! 

I am at 4 dpo - its going to be a looooong 2 ww. Still on the progesterone which is sending me loopy with sore boobs!


----------



## Chiles

My appt is 11 am EST Charrise28

Happy 15 weeks Cridge!!!!

I want to add a ticker so bad but I am going to wait until tomorrow. According to my cycle I would be 6 weeks and 4 days but Im not sure if that is correct. So I will be sure to add one tomorrow. 

:dust: to all the ladies in tww, and starting a new cycle!!!


----------



## yoni

AF started today, but I called the surgery and they want me to hold off starting the gonal f till we know what the unexplained bleed is.

I have cramp and it's red not brown, I'll keep you updated but I think im out x x :(


----------



## Chiles

Only one sac ladies!!! No twins. I am 5 weeks and 5 days!!!


----------



## Cridge

Yay Chiles!!! I can't believe there's only 1!! Are you so happy or just a little sad? Did you see the yolk sac but no hb? I was told hb starts at 5w6d, but I think it really just depends. When do you go back for another scan?

Congrats!!! :dance:


----------



## wanting2010

Congratulations Chiles!!


----------



## yoni

congratulations chiles xxx


----------



## Chiles

Cridge I was a little disappointed. But now I am just hoping for a healthy sticky baby. My RE and nurse was shocked it was only one. I have another scan next week at 6 weeks and 5 days and he said I should be able to see the heartbeat. It was a little sac with a white yolk in the middle. When I searched online my u/s looked similar so I am not to worried as of now. 

Thanls everyone!!!


----------



## Charisse28

Congrats! I am amazed that there's only 1 but hoping you have a happy, healthy, sticky baby!


----------



## Cridge

Yep -that's exactly what you should have seen! :thumbup: And you should definitely be able to see a hb next week. I'm so, so happy for you!! I think everyone is shocked that there's only 1!! S/he's a strong little buggar! :dance:


----------



## yoni

norahbattie said:


> I thought I would update you all with whats going on, basically this horrible period is staying as a brown bleed, very scanty and only when I am wiping. It feels like there is things wanting to come out but can't. It is everytime I wipe, yes I have done a pregnancy test this morning and it was negative but I spoke to my doctor (NHS) this morning and he was saying that there may be a small chance (not that I am keeping my hopes up) that this could just be implantation bleed or the follicles dying. He said that I had 4 good sized follicles and there may be a chance that 1 may have implanted...he said as long as it says brown and not turn to pink then we are in with a chance....i am pretty certain by the weekend this will all be heavy flow.
> 
> He wants to do a ultrasound scan after the bleeding has stopped so that he can have a look at my endometrial lining and see what the heck is going on....so lets keep our fingers and toes crossed
> 
> Naz
> xxxx
> 
> PS Chiles 24 hours to go until we all find out :D



any change norah? I don't really know how I feel. they said the same to me they want me to see how this bleed goes over the next few days then maybe have my hormone levels tested. no gonal f this cycle. :nope:


----------



## noasaint

Congrats Chiles!!!!

So sorry Yoni, hope the break helps though


----------



## Curliegirlie

@ Yoni and Norah - Unexplained bleeding is so frustrating. I had that after my last cycle with gonal f. It's all I could think about. Anyway, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

@ Chiles - that's AMAZING! Sending you vibes for a sticky baby! Yay!

AFM - day 2 of Gonal f (50iu). Is anyone else also on Luveris?

I'm on 50iu gonal f and 75iu luveris, due back for a scan on Monday. Last time, I didn't respond at 50 (only at 75), but the Dr wants to play it safe. I usually have no reaction at all, and then as soon as the dose is upped there's a BIG reaction, so he doesn't want to go too high too fast. 

However, I can't help feeling like 50iu is a waste of time, money, and bother of injecting myself! Let's hope it works!


----------



## yoni

Thanks curliegirlie, well there is no chance it is implantation bleeding. even if there was a slim one before really heavy with clotting now. So pleased that the cramps have stopped though, something to be grateful for 

Hopefully I can get the tests tomorrow or persuade them to let me start again. With unexplained infertility I never really get a break with or without treatment, every month is trying even when I convince myself we aren't.

Sorry to be so depressing I'm feeling pretty low, hopefully I'll pull myself out of it tomorrow x :cry:

I dont know anything about luveris combo but I really hope the gonal 50 works for you, hopefully the dose will be a winner this time round. Xx


----------



## gaijin

@chiles - CONGRATULATIONS. That is really amazing. I am so happy for you!


----------



## Chiles

Thanks everyone!!!!!!!!! I am still rooting for you all xoxoxo!!!!!


----------



## drsquid

Chiles- I hope you aren't disappointed because quite frankly the best chance for a healthy baby is having just one in there cooking. People majorly underestimate the risks associated with twin pregnancy. It isn't benign or only slightly more difficult. I'm so happy for you because this means your chances for a happy, healthy, and uncomplicated pregnancy are so much higher now. Congrats again


----------



## norahbattie

Thought I would update you ladies, AF has officially arrived yesterday. Will write more later...congrats Chiles


----------



## Chiles

Thanks Drsquid! I totally agree. And I am very happy ;)

Sorry Norah! Are we doing another round now?!?


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hey ladies! How do I add all the info you guys have at the bottom of your posts?

Still injecting... so nervous, because if this round doesn't work, I don't know what we'll do. My DH has to start work in another town in July; I'll probably move there sometime in October or November. Also, my clinic is closed end of June to end of July, and mid-August we have to go away for a week for a wedding. So this is our last shot for a while... I am trying to be casual about it, but it's tough!


----------



## wanting2010

If you go to User CP, on the left hand side there is a list of options and one is Edit Signature. You click on that and it will take you to a page where there's a box for you to enter what you want. Hope that helped!! :)

I have 2 more days of BCP and hope to start my next cycle early next week!


----------



## yoni

norahbattie said:


> Thought I would update you ladies, AF has officially arrived yesterday. Will write more later...congrats Chiles

hugs x x x


----------



## noasaint

Curliegirlie said:


> I'm on 50iu gonal f and 75iu luveris, due back for a scan on Monday. Last time, I didn't respond at 50 (only at 75), but the Dr wants to play it safe. I usually have no reaction at all, and then as soon as the dose is upped there's a BIG reaction, so he doesn't want to go too high too fast.
> 
> However, I can't help feeling like 50iu is a waste of time, money, and bother of injecting myself! Let's hope it works!

*Curlie*, I'm in the exact same boat. 75iu does nothing for me. Then, once they up it to 150 for 3 or 4 days I skyrocket to the point of over stimming too much. It stinks. I hate my body for doing this.

Sorry *Norah*!! Hope you don't have to wait a cycle out, I know it's frustrating.

Hello to everyone else, sorry I haven't caught up as much as I'd like.


----------



## yoni

hi ladies i just wanted to give you all an update. We are going to do a natural cycle without Gonal F, follicle scan on day 15. Hopefully all will be ok and i can have the ovitrelle and IUI. All because my clinic is not open on bank holidays!

It's delayed but i don't need to worry about all the bank holidays, so i'm happy x

fx'd for everyone this cycle


----------



## Curliegirlie

*noasaint* - Whoa, from 75 to 150 is quite a jump though! Double! My Dr has me going up in increments of 25. If you have a BIG response at 150, what about 125 or even 100? Have you tried that?

*Yoni* - I have my FX for you :) Who knows, you might get a lovely surprise!

I'll update you all on Monday - I have a scan to see where I'm at and if I'm responding to the 50iu this time around... FX!!


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hi girls,

All my follies are still under 8mm after 6 days at 50iu gonal f. The Dr wants to keep me at 50 for another few days before moving up because my uterine lining is starting to thicken a bit. I have another appointment Friday. My prediction is that there won't be much change, and that they'll move me up to 75 and my trigger shot will be around next Tuesday (hopefully they won't cancel me!).

I am so stressed because of this and other life stuff right now... Relax, relax!


----------



## yoni

Curliegirlie said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> All my follies are still under 8mm after 6 days at 50iu gonal f. The Dr wants to keep me at 50 for another few days before moving up because my uterine lining is starting to thicken a bit. I have another appointment Friday. My prediction is that there won't be much change, and that they'll move me up to 75 and my trigger shot will be around next Tuesday (hopefully they won't cancel me!).
> 
> I am so stressed because of this and other life stuff right now... Relax, relax!

oh curliegirl sending you calming thoughts, I hope this dosage works to plan. x


----------



## Chiles

@Curlie Girl- similar thing happened to me. They upped my dose and I stimmed for like 3 weeks. And I did have a follie grow. Still was a bfn though. Fx for u tho.


----------



## gaijin

Hey all - today is 12 dpo. Just tested and got a BFN. I am taking oral progesterone which is probably why I haven't had AF yet. Do you think I should stop taking the progesterone and let AF come on?


----------



## wanting2010

gaijin- I'd probably wait til 14dpo just to be sure.

AF arrived yesterday after a month of BCP due to leftover cysts after my last cycle was cancelled due to overstimulation. I had my baseline scan today and start meds tomorrow. My RE is having me start with 100 iu of this time instead of 150 iu and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I will end up with 2 good follies to trigger!


----------



## gaijin

Thanks @wanting2010. I know that waiting is the correct thing to do and I really need to chill out. Difficult though, you know? And so very tiresome! Meh - what will be will be. Wishing you the best of luck with your cycle. I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## drsquid

Us at 10:30 am tomorrow. Then hopefully
Back on the gonal train Friday night. Back in california. Looking forward to Hitting the gym tomorrow. Gotta get some of this flab off. If I succeed in getting pregnant I'm gonna have to be careful about weight cause I'm already starting higher than I wanna be


----------



## Chiles

Good Luck on your new cycle DRSquid. And GL ladies!!!!!!!! xoxoxoxo


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies just to update you ladies....I went in for and u/s and heard my baby heartbeat and Graduated to my OB!!!!! Bittersweet moment because I don't want to leave my lovely nurses but the drive was a terrible. Hope all is well with everyone. This thread has been quiet.


----------



## wanting2010

Congratulations Chiles! Wonderful news! I'm sure it is bittersweet for you to graduate to your OB. I hope your pregnancy continues to go wonderfully for you. 

Today is CD3 for me and I took my first dose of Follistim tonight. I'm starting at 100 iu this time. My first scan is Saturday.


----------



## drsquid

yay chiles.. congrats.


----------



## Curliegirlie

Oh *Chiles*, that's great news!

@ *drsquid* and *wanting* - I look forward to your updates!

AFM - I suspected right - after 10 days at 50iu, no change, so now I'm on 75iu for today and the weekend - next scan is on Monday.

I don't know how I feel about this cycle. I'm trying to be positive, but my head is full of "what will we do next time" scenarios. My DH is moving away for work and I will only see him on the weekends. Unfortunately, as you all know too well, you can't really plan for when you'll be ready... My clinic does not freeze sperm for IUI, only IVF, so we'd have to take that next step, and that would only be in September. My clinic is closed in July, and in August we have to travel across the country for my brother and sister in law's wedding... Sigh!


----------



## Chiles

Thanks Ladies!!!!

@Curlie gIrl. Do you have PCOS? Because my 1st cycle I had to stim for like 15 days before I responded and then when I responded my follie grew like wildfire. I ended up with one stimminf with just 75iu...bfn though. And when I did superovulation were u have to be monitored closely every 3 days, the adjusted my dose accordingly from 75iu-225iu I ended up over responding. I had 7 maturing follies, and my cycle was cancelled but I got my :bfp: Don't give up yet!!!! :dust: Goodluck ladies!!!!


----------



## wanting2010

curliegirlie- I hope you'll see some progress on Monday! :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

so i email my doc about the menopur.. he is like.. you have 8 days worth... um not with the dose the nurse told me... grr she apparnetly got it backwards.. im supposed to be on 225 gonal and 150 menopur not the reverse like she said.. plus doc is going nuts cause i cant seem to get kaiser to fax my lab results and the place im doing ivf is giving him a hard time.. sigh.


----------



## wanting2010

drsquid- That sucks that the nurse got the meds backwards!! Ugh! Well I'm glad you got it straightened out now.

Today is CD 5 and I had a scan this morning. My RE didn't want to wait til Monday to see me considering I overstimmed last cycle. Since it's still so early and I've only had 2 doses of meds, there's not much going on so far. I go back Tuesday for another scan and am staying on the same dose!


----------



## gaijin

Hi Ladies... well I thought I would be moving to IVF this cycle after my last BFN. But my doc has recommended one last cycle of follistim. I will be starting injections of 75ml on day 3. Luckily, the progesterone stopped spotting in the final days of my 2 ww so that is something good. Just need the positive result now!!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hey gaijin - good luck to you!

I had my appointment this morning, and after 10 days at 50iu and 3 days at 75iu, no change. I am bumped up to 87.5 now and go back on Wednesday... getting discouraged, because last time they were conservative with my treatment and my lining just fell apart really early (I got my period 1 week post ovulation)... :(

*Chiles* - when you overstimmed and they cancelled your cycle, did they do your trigger shot anyway? How did you get your BFP? I am afraid my doc would not go for a more aggressive approach. 

This is kind of our "last chance" for a long time (with the clinic closed part of the summer, and DH moving away, and then me moving to be with him... it's all complicated).


----------



## noasaint

Curliegirlie said:


> Hey gaijin - good luck to you!
> 
> I had my appointment this morning, and after 10 days at 50iu and 3 days at 75iu, no change. I am bumped up to 87.5 now and go back on Wednesday... getting discouraged, because last time they were conservative with my treatment and my lining just fell apart really early (I got my period 1 week post ovulation)... :(
> 
> *Chiles* - when you overstimmed and they cancelled your cycle, did they do your trigger shot anyway? How did you get your BFP? I am afraid my doc would not go for a more aggressive approach.
> 
> This is kind of our "last chance" for a long time (with the clinic closed part of the summer, and DH moving away, and then me moving to be with him... it's all complicated).


I know it's rough but try to be patient. My RE doesn't do agressive injectable cycles either and I had a cancelled cycle like Chiles. When they cancel no you do not trigger. There's no guarantee you will even ovulate even though there are mature eggs. I too got AF one week after I stopped stims. Everyone is very different, I don't think I ovulated despite having 44 eggs (about 6 to 8 were mature). If you do get cancelled and want to BD anyway maybe you could end up BFP like Chiles did, I think it's pretty rare but now that I look back I wish I would've just in case.


----------



## Chiles

Curliegirlie said:


> Hey gaijin - good luck to you!
> 
> I had my appointment this morning, and after 10 days at 50iu and 3 days at 75iu, no change. I am bumped up to 87.5 now and go back on Wednesday... getting discouraged, because last time they were conservative with my treatment and my lining just fell apart really early (I got my period 1 week post ovulation)... :(
> 
> *Chiles* - when you overstimmed and they cancelled your cycle, did they do your trigger shot anyway? How did you get your BFP? I am afraid my doc would not go for a more aggressive approach.
> 
> This is kind of our "last chance" for a long time (with the clinic closed part of the summer, and DH moving away, and then me moving to be with him... it's all complicated).

No I ovulated on my own!!! I still have 2 trigger shots in my cabinet that I am going to donate


----------



## drsquid

my doc is pretty aggressive. when i did injectible iui i did 225 of gonal. this time it is 150 menopur in the am and 225 gonal at night. apparently my e2 was good today so im staying on the same dose


----------



## norahbattie

sorry ladies i have not been around to support you all, I took it quite hard after the last gonal F cycle didn't work. I didn't really have much to write since I am sitting out this cycle though I have been quite naughty and decided to take 150mg of clomid myself (had some in the cupboard) and see what happens, I went for a private scan last Friday (day 10) and had 2 x 11mm, 1 x 10mm and 2 x 9mm, another scan tomorrow (day 15) to see if there is any progress, if there is I will start cyclogest pessaries. If this cycle doesn't work out, which I am not keeping any hopes then I will be on gonal F again and will probably be my last cycle for a while as I move cities and need to find a new FS. 

Good luck ladies wherever you are in your cycle and its important never to give up hope
Naz
xxxx


----------



## gaijin

What cycle of injections is everyone on? 

As I said this is my 4th. Just gonna relax on this cycle and try not to stress too much! Not really holding out much hope since I am due to ovulate on my left side.


----------



## noasaint

Thanks for checking in Norah, good to see you. I'm crossing fingers for you this clomid cycle works.



gaijin said:


> What cycle of injections is everyone on?
> 
> As I said this is my 4th. Just gonna relax on this cycle and try not to stress too much! Not really holding out much hope since I am due to ovulate on my left side.

I only did one injections cycle that got cancelled back in April. Starting Thursday I'll be doing injections but for IVF


----------



## wanting2010

norah- I don't blame you hon. This is such an emotionally draining process. I think it makes it that much harder to see a BFN when you're investing so much into the process with fertility treatments. I hope this cycle with Clomid will work out for you and you won't need another cycle with Gonal.

gaijin- This is my fourth but I've only made it to trigger once. I understimulated one cycle and overstimulated another. I'm trying not to stress out either, but that's easier said than done!!

Today is CD 8 and I had a scan this morning. I have 3 follies currently in the game, 1 @ 12mm and 1 @ 11mm. E2 is 300. I'm coasting tonight and back on 50 iu tomorrow, and I have another scan on Thursday.


----------



## Chiles

:hugs: norah.... I know the situation way to well. So many cycles where I didn't even respond. Cancelled cycles...-t all gets to you after a while. Enjoy your break and have a drink or 2. Hang with ya girls! Spend some QT with the hubby. Staying stuck on TTC will drive u nuts. We will be waiting when u return. Wishing u the best with the clomid! Maybe u will get ya :bfp: with ut gonal!!!! 

@wanting that sounds good!!! :dust: keep us posted!


----------



## drsquid

got a quick us at work today. 1 have about 8 follies on each side each measuring around 1 cm.. largest is about 1.3. so yay no dominant... heh now the question is... do i send the pic to my doc..


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Drsqiud* - How/where did you scan if not with your doctor?

*Gaijin* - I am only on my second cycle in 4 months.

*wanting2010* - that sounds great! FX for you!

AFM - I am bumped up in dose again. 10 days at 50iu, 3 days at 75iu and 2 at 87.5 with no result. I am at 100 now and go in again on Friday. Getting frustrated because I am so stressed at work and in my personal life right now and it can't help!

It's weird - last time I had a bit of a response at 50 and a bigger response at 75, but this time nothing!


----------



## drsquid

curlie-that is so frustrating. my doc is pretty aggressive and starts high with intent on lowering if needed. when i did injections for iui i did 225 of gonal a day. now im doing 150 of menopur in the am and lupron 10 and 225 of gonal at night. and im a radiologist.. i do it at work. didnt do transvag im reasonably thin and our machines are really good. just trying to get a basic idea of what is there


----------



## Curliegirlie

Drsquid - that's cool, you get to keep track of what's going on!


----------



## Chiles

@ curliegirl - u may respond later. My cycle on a low dose I stimmed for like 16 days and got one follie. Then another cycle I stimmed. For like 12 days with no response so they cancelled it. Well I took provera and went. In for my baseline and had 8 huge cysts because I responded late and after they cancelled me my follies grew. So be careful!


----------



## FutureMama1

Hi! Hope you don't mind me joining your thread! I have been TTC for 3+ years. I was on Clomid for 6 months with no luck and I'm now on Gonal F with TSI. I went for a scan on CD11 and had several small follicles but only had 1 large follicle at 10mm! Does anyone know if this is normal or should there be more?

From what i've read this may be quite small, just hoping i'm not out this month, have high hopes for Gonal


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hi FutureMama, welcome! I think 10mm is small still, but I will cross my fingers for you!

@chiles - oh no... I really hope that doesn't happen... It would suck to respond late, get cancelled and get a whole bunch of cysts. This cycle, I've been stimming for 17 days already and no response! My doc just keeps upping the dose little by little.

Has anyone ever stimmed for a long time like this?


----------



## drsquid

just had my day 7 of stims us.. measured at least 6 or so follicles on each side. largest was 17mm. starting to get kinda sore in my ovaries. stripe is 1.1 cm. go back tomorrow and sat for blood work and us then egg retrieval mon or tues (hoping monday). i asked him before he started whether i should pretend i had no idea what was going on (because of the us ive done at work). on my way out the door he said, be sure to update me on what the followup us shows =)


----------



## Curliegirlie

drsquid said:


> just had my day 7 of stims us.. measured at least 6 or so follicles on each side. largest was 17mm. starting to get kinda sore in my ovaries. stripe is 1.1 cm. go back tomorrow and sat for blood work and us then egg retrieval mon or tues (hoping monday). i asked him before he started whether i should pretend i had no idea what was going on (because of the us ive done at work). on my way out the door he said, be sure to update me on what the followup us shows =)

Haha - that's cool that your doctor is cool with it... Some might not be! I have my FX for you for Monday!

Monday is going to be a decision point for me too... Right now, my follies started to grow a bit (around 10-11cm) but no dominant one so far. My doctor is keeping me at 100iu for the weekend and scanning me again on Monday. At that point, we will see if there are a couple of dominant ones or if we should transfer to IVF. I'm excited yet very nervous... I hadn'y anticipated this (I was maybe going to consider IVF next time if this cycle failed). I didn't think this cycle would take this long. We booked tickets for flights for the weekend of June 22-24 and we were also planning on going out of town for my grandma's 90th next weekend. I really hope it all works out!


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies :)
I am starting- Human Menopausal Gonadotrophin (Hmg) injectables in a few days, I know its not gonal but I was wondering if I could join the thread???
I am also doing a trigger- (pregnyl)

I am cd1 today so have my scan on monday where the nurse will show/teach me how to do the injections too, I am nervous/scared and anxious its a new step for us at last!

:hi: cridge I can speak to you hopefully in two threads now :hugs:

This is my first 30 day natural cycle since the ovarian drilling in January, so big improvement for me! If you want to read more about me my journal is in my siggy and everything is on the first page :)


----------



## wanting2010

Welcome to the thread FutureMama! You may have to stim for a few more days but I don't think you're out yet! Sometimes the first cycle of injects is a lot of trial and error trying to get the right dosage. 

drsquid- Sounds like you are responding well, so that's great news! I hope the rest of the cycle continues to go well for you. 

curliegirlie- I hope you have a couple lead follicles that take off for you by Monday! Good luck with everything! 

Welcome to the thread, scerena!! 

As for me, I'm on CD 11 and I had a scan this morning...we were a little worried because I had 4 possible follies yesterday, but today I had 2 good follies at 18mm and 16mm and 2 small ones at 14mm. The 14mm aren't likely to mature, so this cycle is a go! I'm super excited. I'm triggering tonight and then lots of BD will be happening this weekend, haha. ;)


----------



## scerena

Wanting- I didn't realise you was on this thread too :) really good size follicles :) are you triggering?


----------



## Cridge

Hi Scerena!! :hi:


----------



## aimze

Hi ladies!!

I've been quiet for a few weeks...just wanted to hopefully provide a little confidence boost in iui....

Still scares me to say this an i keep touching wood as i do but i got my bfp 8days ago!

I was on 75gonal f with the trigger shot then iui with 1 dominant an 2 growing follies...19mil spermies an looks like one of them found my eggy!!

Cd21 progesterone was 61 which is apparently high an had two betas done as had a lil bit of spotting which.read 19dpiui 800 an 21iui 2324 which has jumped nicely.

I hope i can provide some hope for at least 1 person out there. We know were so lucky!

Oh p.s...at 11/12dpiui i had some right mood swings, couldn't stop crying as knew iui didn't work,.guess my body was hormonal eh!

I get emails everytime you all type so i"ll be sure to follow your journeys!

X


----------



## gaijin

Aimze - thats fab news! Congratulations!

Symptoms please!!! x


----------



## aimze

Thanks gaijin ...no symptoms really apart from being an emotional wreck an tiredness...the type of tiredness that turns on with a switch an you just have to fall asleep! I had that about 9dpiui an then days 11/12/13 i just cried all day! 


Best of luck an baby dust in your trAvels '

X


----------



## norahbattie

big big congrats *Aimze*, that is great news indeed, really pleased for you and its really nice to see another :bfp: from another gonal girl.

*Cridge*, I can't believe you are now 18 weeks pregnant, that sure is going fast, are you going to find out if you are having a little boy or girl?

*Wanting*, good luck that is fabulous numbers indeed, enjoy the BD-ing this weekend ;)

*Chiles*, I am glad things are progressing well for you

*Curliegirlie*, I hope that the 100iu will do something for you over this weekend, I know exactly how painful it is to keep taking the injections and having hope, fingers crossed you get some good news

*drsquid*, numbers are looking very positive indeed, are you using progesterone too or just sticking it out? i guess we are both in the 2ww together...lets hope it goes quick :)

Welcome *Futuremama & Scerena* good luck with your cycle

Afm: I had the most intense backpain on Thursday to the point I couldn't even bend so i went for a scan and found that I had ovulated one of the follies but still had another one growing in there, it was approximately 17mm, the sonographer was absolutely rubbish and I vow never to go back there again. I am going to start progesterone from this evening, I really don't want to risk spotting again and want to maximise this cycle. Silly metformin is making me incredibly nauseated and I am exhausted but I think that is partly burnout from working like a dog all week.


----------



## Chiles

Thanks Norah!!!!

Welcome scerena!!!!! And goodluck on your journey!!!! 

Big Congrats Aimze!!!! I too was nervous and still is! I thought it would be over after I got my :bfp:, then betas, then heartbeat, but noooo I constantly stay a little worrisome. Lol. I have to make my 1st prenatal visit appt soon. H and H 9 months


----------



## aimze

Thanks guys  

X


----------



## FutureMama1

Well, went to my app today and at CD15 they can see lots of little follicles and 2 larger one's measuring only 12mm?! They also seem to think I have PCOS, this is new to me but they say I'm showing classic signs? This was never mentioned during any of my tests!!

The Nurse seemed positive and said she thinks these 2 follicles are loooking like they are going to sprout so I'm praying they do! Next app is Tuesday, 5th visit this cycle! :(


----------



## FutureMama1

aimze said:


> Thanks gaijin ...no symptoms really apart from being an emotional wreck an tiredness...the type of tiredness that turns on with a switch an you just have to fall asleep! I had that about 9dpiui an then days 11/12/13 i just cried all day!
> 
> 
> Best of luck an baby dust in your trAvels '
> 
> X

Congratulations aimze!! :happydance:


----------



## FutureMama1

Chiles said:


> Thanks Norah!!!!
> 
> Welcome scerena!!!!! And goodluck on your journey!!!!
> 
> Big Congrats Aimze!!!! I too was nervous and still is! I thought it would be over after I got my :bfp:, then betas, then heartbeat, but noooo I constantly stay a little worrisome. Lol. I have to make my 1st prenatal visit appt soon. H and H 9 months

Congratulations Chiles! :thumbup:


----------



## drsquid

aimze- congrats

norah- ill be on progesterone. im doing ivf so...

went for my us today.. the biggest got bigger but not enormous and i have a ton of little ones. cause my e2 was only in the 800s yesterday it suggests a lot arent mature. if it is still going up today then we will keep stimming for a trigger monday and ER weds, if it flatlines then we will trigger for tuesday. kinda excited and bummed.. excited cause there is a chance for a bunch more eggs but bummed cause im worried that the big wwill go overripe without maturing the little ones,


----------



## wanting2010

aimze- Congratulations!

norahbattie- That's great that you ovulated! Good luck!

FutureMama- Don't be discouraged! 12mm is a great start! Follies can grow 1-2mm or more a day. I had a 12mm and 2 11mm follies on CD 8, and on CD 10 I had 2 15mm and 2 13mm, so one of the 13s popped up in just a couple of days and the others grew 2-4mm. On CD 11 they grew to 18mm (+3), 16mm (+1), and 2 14mm (+1). So don't lose hope! Those two follies could take off and be mature in just a matter of a few days.

drsquid- Even if the big one doesn't end up being good, having a bunch of the smaller ones grow sounds like a great thing! Good luck!


----------



## drsquid

thanks guys.. my e2 jumped to 1400. doc dropped me to 150 gonal and go back for us monday. hopefully that means my little eggies are plumping up nicely. kinda annoyed for the delay but if it means more good eggs..


----------



## scerena

I haven't had a chance to read through but I will later as I'm a little busy ATM, I need a little support if I could please?

Im cd3 and have my scan tomorrow morning and get all my info and hopefully get started with the injections... Ladies I am crapping myself about it :haha: I haven't shut up about it and been so excited but now I have to actually inject myself I am worrying so much reality is starting to kick in :/ I really am hoping that I can do it I'm scared I won't be able to my nerves are taking over me :cry:


----------



## Chiles

Thanks futuremama and goodluck on your journey as well!!!!! 

As for the rest of you ladies goodluck on your new cycles and where ever you are at in the cycle now.


----------



## Cridge

Congrats Aimze!!! The first tri is always worrisome, but try to enjoy it as much as you can!!

Norah - we're having a boy! We were able to tell at 13.5 weeks, but we got it confirmed just before 16 weeks.

Scerena - After your first shot, you'll realize that it's easy peasy! Try not to stress - you'll do great! They really aren't that bad. Some people use ice to numb the area first, but I never needed to do that. You'll have to decide how you prefer to inject - some like to jab it in really fast and I like to go slow. The needles are thin and short, so as long as they're sharp (every once in a while I got a dullish one), you can't feel a thing! GL!!!


----------



## scerena

Thanks for the support Cridge you never fail to calm me down :) I'm ready for this now I was all panicky this morning but I've drummed it into my head and reminded myself as to exactly why I am doing this and it will all be worth it :) 
I will probably love needles after all the injections and bloods etc :haha: I think I will probably inject slow but I guess I will find out soon :)


----------



## Cridge

I actually don't mind injecting at all. I'm sure it freaked me out the first time I did it (over 10 years ago), but I don't remember much about how I felt. Now I almost enjoy it because I feel like I'm putting my health in my own hands. Mind you, I would never want to have to inject daily, say if I were diabetic or something, but doing it for a couple of weeks was kinda fun. :wacko: You'll do great - you just need to get through that first injection to see how "fun" it is. :haha:


----------



## scerena

:haha: Cridge you make me laugh so much :) I will be joining in the fun very very soon hopefully :) hoping for NO cysts on my scan tomorrow considering last cycle wasn't medicated hopefully I will be okay :)
What cd do ladies usually start the injections??


----------



## norahbattie

scerena there were times that i didn't even realise i injected as i didn't feel a thing, its only when i saw the empty vials i remembered lol!! i jabbed quick and into the side of my tummy, didn't feel a thing. Good luck xx


----------



## scerena

Thatnkyou :) you have also made me feel calm :) so reassuring to know it doesn't hurt I think I am just being a whimp :haha:
Thank you for the good luck :)

How many cycles of injectables have you done??


----------



## norahbattie

i have had 2 cycles, first cycle i did 75iu for 12 days and then the second cycle went really well until i bled out 8dpo, i am on an injectable free cycle this cycle having taken clomid and metformin, ended up 2 dominant follicles and ovulated, just started progesterone this morning, not bad at all. I will test on the 21st


----------



## scerena

Gl for testing :) hopefully you get your :bfp: on this injectable free cycle :dust: gl :)


----------



## scerena

I went in today and my ovaries are looking active which is a good start and everything was fine to go. I was feeling sick last night and all this morning I put it down to nerves...
Anyhow they didnt have my meds in as the receptionist booked me in for a hcg blood test- I know wtf??? I was like its injectables, so the nurse gave me the prescription then I went back with the meds and she then taught me how to do it all...
I was so so so scared I was so scared I even said I wasnt sure if I wanted to go through with it :haha:
Long story short I done it! It wasnt too bad, but cant say I like doing it as of yet... but its not as bad as what I thought once its done 
I am taking- Merional 75IU
every other day for now, so next shot is weds,
my next scan is thursday...

I hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Aimze* - that's wonderfuil news! Congrats!

Welcome Scerena - you'll no doubt get used to the injections soon :)

I had a scan today and was converted to IVF - I had too many follicles grow after weeks of nothing. I am SO nervous... My egg retrieval will be Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Chiles

Wat did I tell u curlie girl! Same thing happen to me! Any who Goodluck!!!! Keep us updated!


----------



## Curliegirlie

I went in for a scan today... I have a whole bunch of follicles. I got a cetrotide injection this morning to prevent ovullation, just in case, and I am taking my HCG tonight... My egg retrieval is Thursday morning... So nervous!

I am also nervous because on the day of the retrieval, I will start progesterone and estrogen. Has anyone had experience with progesterone? Did you do the vaginal suppositories or the injections? The injections are intramuscular, so a lot more intense than the gonal f ones.

I think I will go for the suppositories, even though they a 3x a day as opposed to 1 injection a day. You can't really do the injections yourself, and my DH will be away for work. I am also travelling this summer, and the suppositories seem easier to travel with than needles and sharp disposal containers, etc. The downside to the suppositories is always getting up early (they have to be done every 8 hours) and apparently they are messy.

I am so nervous!


----------



## norahbattie

Hi Curliegirlie
I am taking the suppositories at the moment and putting them in vaginally, its absolutely fine putting them but they are quite messy through the day as they dissolve, i presume its just the coating that is coming out, well i hope anyhoo. I have had no side effects thank god with the pessaries and compared to injecting gonal F this is a walk in the park! I do mine twice a day but on the 400mg dose of cyclogest, 9 days until testing for me. I am getting some nipple twinges and abdominal twinges but i think i am just symptom spotting, i don't feel any different to be honest so not thinking about it.
Good luck with your egg retrieval, i hope it all goes well for you
Naz
xx


----------



## Curliegirlie

Thanks norah :)


----------



## wanting2010

Curliegirlie, I'm using Crinone this cycle starting tonight and I used it back in December. It's a vaginal suppository. It is pretty messy and I have to wear a pantyliner with it. Also, after a few days of it there gets to be a buildup of it up there so it gets pretty nasty!


----------



## gaijin

Just been to the docs. I've only got one egg on my left side so this cycle is pretty much a bust, slimmest chance ever the egg will find the right tube (good tube). I am gutted even though I could have predicted this. Going for my IVF consultation on Monday. Good luck with the cycle ladies x


----------



## Curliegirlie

*wanting2010* - Thanks for the info - we'll probably be using progesterone at the same time (I start tomorrow) so we can cry on each other's shoulders about that...haha

*gaijin* - That really stinks... I was converted to IVF because I had nothing growing and then EVERYTHING started to grow as soon as the dose was upped a teeny bit. When scanning me, my doctor was saying the follicles must be thinking "Yay! Now we can all party!" It's nice that he has a sense of humour. Hopefully IVF is right for you. Keep us posted.

I have my egg retrieval tomorrow morning - so freakin' nervous... Not so much about the procedure itself, but about the outcome. I mean, it would be so dissapointing to have actual fertilized eggs put in and then they just don't implant after all this time and effort.

Have any of you ladies done IVF? Successful or not?


----------



## drsquid

had my egg retrieval today. went with a friend who is going to the same ivf doctor and his eyes nearly bugged out of his head when he saw us both (he knows we are friends but..) he saw her first and looked quite confused. all went smoothly. got 13 eggs, and 12 were mature so.. yay. already bummed about my 1 sad immature egg even though that is silly. tomorrow i find out how many fertilized (and i know i have to be ready to lose a bunch). of course doc for some reason decided to talk to me when i was still hammered. all i caught was 13 and had to call him later for more details. nurse said he looked really happy with the results (which is nice from dr doom and gloom)


----------



## gaijin

Curlie Girlie & Dr Squid - how was the egg retrieval? Painful? Be interested to hear your experiences


----------



## Jennie86

hi ladies can i please join you im currently waiting for af to show her ugly face then i will be starting my first round of gonal f i will be doing it on cd3-10 at 75iu does this sound right? also i wont be doing the trigger as i normally ovulate on my own will i still release all the big juicy follies or still just one i just want the best chance to catch the little sods lol and might consider the trigger if i wont release all the follies on my own


----------



## drsquid

er wasnt bad. i liked the drugs (propofol and fentanyl). i was pretty sleepy for about an hour, then i was ok. went out to lunch etc. last night and this am i have kinda bloaty crampy feelings but not too bad. taking tylenol


----------



## Curliegirlie

Welcome *jennie86*!

I had my egg retrieval today... Got 8 mature eggs. Kind of painful, but not too bad. The worst part was the IV, because it's always hard for them to find a good vein!

Like drsquid, I also went out for lunch after. I'm home now, but feeling ok. I took my first dose of progesterone.

*drsquid* - how many fertilized eggs will they transfer? My doc only does one, even if several are good. He won't even do 2.


----------



## drsquid

im 39- he said 2-3.. but then again he expected me not to get many etc.. we got 13, of which 12 were mature and 11 fertilized. he had been talking about day 3 transfer but is now talking day 5 depending on how they look on sat. this am when he told me the fert rate i said oh that is ok,.. and he corrected me and told me it was fantastic and that he was happy.. which is really nice.. i have fabulous veins so.. ivs are no biggie, i actually always make them use the same one cause it is my right arm and im a lefty


----------



## AMP26

So I went today for my ultra sound and I already have one follow at 15!! There are two others both at 11 so I'm hoping they catch up! He's thinking the IUIs might be Tuesday and Wendesday.. This cycle is moving quick! On a side note, I started the Ganirelex to stop ovulation and I had a skin reaction to it and wound up at the hospital.. Oh the joys of infertility! So now I have to take Claratin before I give myself that shot!!! Oh, and we're adding Menupor at night. So three shots a day for the next 3 days then another ultrasound on Monday!


----------



## AMP26

That last post was supposed to be on another thread!!!! I just started taking Gonal F and one of the girls told me to check out this thread! So sorry for the last post... I can't delete it!! My name is Angela and my DH and I have been TTC for three and a Half years. This will be our third IUI and our first with Gonal F!


----------



## Curliegirlie

Welcome *AMP*!

*Drsquid* - That IS fantastic!

I wasn't so lucky. Of the 8 eggs retrived yesterday, only 2 were mature and only 1 fertilized. Usually they wait 3-5 days, but they want to transfer the 1 fertilized egg tomorrow morning. Things don't look too hopeful. I am super bummed because today is my birthday and I really wanted some good news. My DH planned a little party tonight, but now I just want to get to bed early for the transfer tomorrow. I am not in a party mood. :( :( :(


----------



## norahbattie

Happy birthday curliegirlie!!! Enjoy your birthday and remember you only need 1!
welcome to the newbies

I stupidly test this morning, I think I am 8dpo and guess what :bfn: i hate the 2WW!!!!


----------



## Agiboma

hi ladies,

i hope you dont mind me joining you. We have been trying for 6 months for #2 and so far nothing. Been taking clomid for 6 months and hcg trigger the last month. Once AF arrives will start gonal-f. MY doc did not advise i take any lupron so idk about the hyper ovarian syndrom. Did anyone take lupron or any other drugs that suppressed the amount of eggs the follicule-f produces.

baby dust to all


----------



## Chiles

Happy Birthday curliegirl!!!! I am sending you tons of dust and hoping that you get your :bfp: looking forward to reading all about it!


----------



## drsquid

curlie- happy bday.. im sorry it wasnt better news. i have my fingers crossed for your little embie.

talked to my doc today about transfer. he is saying likely day 3.. like 80% chance.. no real clear reason.. im going to put back 2. in looking it up it appears pregnancy rates are pretty similar regardless.. he is going to call me at 8 am but i have to be there by 8:45 and it is like 30 min away.


----------



## Curliegirlie

Thanks everyone - I am in better spirits today. Just had my transfer this morning. The little embie is a grade 3 out of 5 (1 being the best), but I guess anything is possible. Now it just has to implant. I hope it gets all settled in!

*drsquid* - did you have your transfer today as well? FX for you!!

*Norah* - I hate the TWW wait too... I think we all do... Keep us posted and FX for you!

*Chiles * - How are you feeling these days? Any weird cravings? :)


It's awkward because we have a friend in town for work, and he's staying with us right now, but he's not a close enough friend that I want to share what's going on with him. I'll just have to pretend I'm not feeling well or something to avoid doing too much today (I want to rest!).

Thanks to all for the birthday wishes!


----------



## Chiles

That sounds good curliegirl!!! FX!!!! And whatever I can think of is what I crave! Lol! Like I'm about to eat some carrots and ranch, and probably some chocolate with ice cold water! I gotta have what I want when I want it or I won't eat it. Last night I had a bad scenario...my hubby when and got us subs and I sent an exact list of what I wanted and he did his own thing of what he knew I usually get...well I opened it up disappointed that it was things I didn't ask for, and missing things I sent for and burst into tears. He just snatched it up and went bk and got another one...I am like u the one messed up not me! And little to be said he still forgot my onions and tomato ! Lol!


----------



## drsquid

Oy totally hit my sciatic last night. Didnt sleep cause of pain in my butt. I don't remember what all I wrote before but the doc actually called me back a second time to say he thought it wouldn't be a problem. I told him I never thought it would be. I had 13 follicles. All of them with be producing progesterone so it isn't like there is none. Besides I was only starting 12 hrs late. So this am the stupid shower had no water pressure... Sigh. Doc of course
Called as I was heading across the bay bridge. Turns out I have 8 embryos that have 8-10 cells do they are gonna go to blast. He was saying how unexpected that was at my age , so I said "see I'm special". He got all serious and was like... We need to manage expectations and they won't all go to blast etc. umm duh. I then went and stopped at the clinic that is gonna do the transfer to get more needles and get them to do my shot today cause I just couldn't face it. Also told them when was best for me Monday (doc was all like... We have to work with their schedule etc... Umm dude squeaky wheel and all). So all is good now other than ass pain


----------



## norahbattie

i stupidly tested on a IC this morning and a :bfn: :cry: i am either 6 or 10 dpo, i had follicular tracking done and I know I ovulated on the 7th but I still had another follicle which I think I ovulated on the 10th, will continue the progesterone for a further 2 weeks and if still nothing then will induce AF. :cry:


----------



## Curliegirlie

Haha - *Chiles*- that funny... Your hubby is certainly understanding!

*Drsquid* - is your transfer tomorrow then? FX for you


----------



## drsquid

yup. curious to see how many i have left.. so freaking mad at my doc right now you dont even know.. this better work tomorrow so i am done. i was basically told to stop contacting him directly and go through his office.. which is fine except contacting him directly is what picked up both medication errors one of which nearly led to a complete cancellation of my cycle. maybe he is mad i told him it was unprofessional to get so many mistakes the other night.. he seems to think errors happen when you go out of the "usual" methods.. i find that is the only thing that has corrected those errors.


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Drquid* - Ugh, as if we don't have enough to worry about already! You shouldn't have to deal with rude or mean health care professionals.

*Norah* - You may have mentioned this before, but what kind of progesterone are you on? I'm on Endometrin. It's only been 4 days, but I already feel as if there is a buildup and the "stick" won't go up as far as it should... Sorry, TMI. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Curliegirlie

Ack - ate some sushi today... I made sure it was only with cooked fish, but I completely forgot about the roe... It may be useless to worry since I'm probably not pregnant, but I will not be eating any more of that! It was a work lunch and the restaurant choice was not mine...


----------



## drsquid

doc actually bent over backwards today to explain his text and seemed to feel really bad. 

so i had 4 grade 1, 2 grade 2 and 5 grade 3 blasts. had 2 transfered, 1 frozen today and they are checking again tomorrow to see if more make the freezing grade. the transfer went well today (other than lying down on the table which was excrutiating on my poor tushie). was only 30 min late to court and the lawyers and judge were actually on a sidebar anyway so no one even noticed. figure it isnt bed rest.. but i sat all day without doing much. tomorrow night my new meds come in but.. i dont have to do another shot (this am was the last one.. sucked to have to do it knowing how bad it would be)

btw named them inky and squirt


----------



## AMP26

I think I am one of those slow responders on the Gonal f. It's been a week and I only have one mature at 19 and I have five at 11!! I'm going in this morning for another ultrasound to see if any of the small ones have grown. If not, we will trigger today and go for the one that's 19. It's kind of disappointing!!!


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Drsquid* - that sounds fantastic! I have my FX for you! What do you do in court? Are you a lawyer?

*AMP26* - One week is normal. I was on a cycle where we were trying to get one or two follicles and just do things the "natural" way, but after almost 3 weeks I had no response. Then all of a sudden, when the dose was upped a bit I had a whole bunch and was converted to IVF. Out of all that, I only got 1 fertilized egg because only 2 out of the 8 retrieved were mature. My doctor says it's most likely because we were so cautious at first, so not many eggs actually matured.

Anyway, don't worry about it taking more time, I think it's normal for some people!


----------



## Jennie86

hi ladies can i please join this thread im currently waiting for :witch: to show her face then will be on my first round using injectables :) i will be using gonal f 75iu and menopur 75iu i cant wait to start and hopefully this cycle will do the trick :) will you ladies share your protocols? just to see how mine compares x


----------



## AMP26

Curliegirlie said:


> *Drsquid* - that sounds fantastic! I have my FX for you! What do you do in court? Are you a lawyer?
> 
> *AMP26* - One week is normal. I was on a cycle where we were trying to get one or two follicles and just do things the "natural" way, but after almost 3 weeks I had no response. Then all of a sudden, when the dose was upped a bit I had a whole bunch and was converted to IVF. Out of all that, I only got 1 fertilized egg because only 2 out of the 8 retrieved were mature. My doctor says it's most likely because we were so cautious at first, so not many eggs actually matured.
> 
> Anyway, don't worry about it taking more time, I think it's normal for some people!

Thank you Curliegirlie... and you are right...we did get good news at our ultrasound this morning :happydance: I have two on the right at 23 and 21 and two on the left at 19 and 15! I'm going to trigger this afternoon and have the IUI's tomorrow and Thursday. My lining is also looking really good at over 10...so I'm super happy! I'm hoping I can carry this positive feeling over the next two weeks [-o<


----------



## Jennie86

arrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhhh help does anyone have any spare syringes or needles that they can sell me i have just realised i aint got any for my menopur i stupidly thought i had enough :( can anyone help i live in the uk i have enough for my gonal and might have 1 or 2 left but not enough :( please if anyone can help i have rang all the local chemist and they wont give them me without a prescription and really dont want to go and pay for an appointment to get prescription to get them lesson learnt will always make sure i have enough in future (hoping i wont require them in the future) as this cycle will work :winkwink:


----------



## booflebump

Jennie86 said:


> arrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhhh help does anyone have any spare syringes or needles that they can sell me i have just realised i aint got any for my menopur i stupidly thought i had enough :( can anyone help i live in the uk i have enough for my gonal and might have 1 or 2 left but not enough :( please if anyone can help i have rang all the local chemist and they wont give them me without a prescription and really dont want to go and pay for an appointment to get prescription to get them lesson learnt will always make sure i have enough in future (hoping i wont require them in the future) as this cycle will work :winkwink:




> It is strictly prohibited to use any information obtained from accessing The Service to, advertise, spam, solicit, or sell to any user without the prior explicit written consent from The Web Site owners.

Trying to solicit prescription medication from BnB is not only against the rules, but potentially dangerous even if you have had it prescribed to you before. Any further posts asking for medication will be removed and your account restricted


----------



## drsquid

Jennie- what about your clinic? Mine just gave them to me. Can't you just call them and ask them to call in a script?


----------



## Jennie86

drsquid said:


> Jennie- what about your clinic? Mine just gave them to me. Can't you just call them and ask them to call in a script?

Yes I rang the clinic and they did me a prescription thank god :) sorry I didn't mean any disrespect I didn't realise I was doing something wrong was just trying to save my self an 80 mile journey I won't post anything like that again sorry


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Jennie86* - glad that's sorted! Phew!

*Drsquid *- How are you feeling? I feel horrible right now! I am still super bloated from the HCG shot and my ovaries are giving me all kinds of pain. My follicles (now without eggs, since they've been retrieved), have filled with liquid and each ovary has swollen to 10cm (when your period starts they're usually around 2cm). This is pushing on eveything and giving me a lot of pain! I will be SO dissapointed if all this is for nothing... :(


----------



## drsquid

curlie. im sorry you are feelijng so bad.. for some reason im ok. felt super bloaty after i did stims and iui.. but i feel just fine. butt is slowly slowly starting to be a smidge less horrifically painful/


----------



## wanting2010

Hey ladies! Well last night I got a BFP on Wondfo and tonight I did another Wondfo, a FRER, and a digi to confirm.....all BFP! I can't believe it. I am sooo excited, but really nervous. Calling my RE tomorrow to get in for a beta. :happydance:


----------



## Curliegirlie

Oh my gosh *wanting2010* - congrats!!! That's awesome!! Were you on an IUI cycle or IVF? Great news!


----------



## wanting2010

Thank you!! It was an injects cycle with timed intercourse! DH & I BDed every 12 hours the weekend that I ovulated LOL. ;) Who knew making a baby was so much work?


----------



## Cridge

congrats wanting2010!!! I'm so happy for you! Hopefully you'll be starting a streak of bfp's!!


----------



## Chiles

Awwwww congrats wanting 2010! Yay for another gonal bfp!!! Plenty of more to come!!!! 

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## gaijin

Yay! Congratulations Wanting 2010. Thats Fantastic news!!! Hope it all goes well for you xxx


----------



## Curliegirlie

This 2ww is torture... The hormones I'm on are mimicking the symptoms of pregnancy so I don't dare get my hopes up... My one little embie transfered had quite a bit of fragmentation and was only graded a 3.

This morning, I had the biggest wave of nausea ever... Ugh, I hope it's all for the real deal.


----------



## norahbattie

congratulations wanting2010, that is amazing!!! i am so happy for you...lets hope cridge is right and you have started a line of bfp
good luck curliegirlie

as for me: i am still in my 2ww, will stop my pessaries on sunday, i am using ic to test and i hate them....


----------



## scerena

I know I rarely come on here but you ladies know what I am going through and I need a rant hope you don't mind?

Just been to my scan...
:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
My follicle has shrunk and my lining has gone down with it from 7- 6.6mm :cry:

The nurse has upped my injections to daily and next scan tues... She said as they was growing there was no enough hormone to keep them growing hence why he is upping my dose...

I understand that 1st injectable cycle is trial and error but I am so upset!!

It's like every time something's starts looking good something goes wrong- like my 4th clomid cycle I eventually have a follicle then oh your linings too thin, then injectables- follicles is growing lining looking good then I go bk oh it's shrunk WTF!!!! 

I am sooo close to giving up! All these years of ttc meds & ops etc seems I do it all to be in the same situation... 

Just had enough! :cry: Sorry for the downer :blush:


----------



## wanting2010

Thank you for all the congratulations and well wishes! I hope there are many more to follow! 

I had my first beta yesterday at 11 dpo and it was 47! Going back again tomorrow which is 13 dpo. :thumbup: Praying for good numbers!


----------



## norahbattie

:bfn: so am stopping the pessaries today so i can move on :cry:


----------



## Ready4baby2

Hi ladies I might start injections soon since oral meds are not working for me. My question is, I am overweight, 5'3 290lbs. And I wonder if an RE or FS will even allow me to do injectibles or IVF?


----------



## drsquid

norah- sorry *hugs*


----------



## wanting2010

I'm so sorry norahbattie!! :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## norahbattie

i am absolutely gutted to be honest, been crying at the smallest of things, I think I will give clomid another try before going back on injectables again. I want just 1 good egg rather than 4 bad eggs


----------



## scerena

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dbluett

Hello All! I will be starting my first cycle of gonal-f this week. I am so glad that I found this thread. Any advice would be great! Thank you!!


----------



## Ready4baby2

Dont like outsiders on this thread huh? I will take my questions/concerns elsewhere then.


----------



## drsquid

Ready- you can storm off in a huff if you like. This thread moves incredibly slowly compared to some. I think no one responded because no one has an answer you. I'd say ask your doc if they think injections are an option for you. But I can only
Speak about my own experiences


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Norah and scerena *- big hugs... we all know what that feels like...

*dbluett* - keep us posted on your cycle! Don't be afraid of the actual injections - they don't hurt. More of an inconvenience than anything. Hope it goes well for you!

*Ready* - I don't really know, I think it depends on your doctor and if they think it's a good idea for you.


----------



## scerena

Curlygurlie- thanks hun :hugs: I don't stay up to dye much with the thread as I belong to so many but I will definitely be stalking a lot more :)

Follicle scan today- 
7.6mm lining
9mm follicle

Both increased a little- they're happy with lining, now upped the dose to 112units to get this follicle growing- have a higher dose again tomorrow and then back in for another scan on Thursday, not amazing news but dose is upped an hopefully the follicle will too now fx'd!


----------



## Agiboma

Ready4baby2 said:


> Dont like outsiders on this thread huh? I will take my questions/concerns elsewhere then.

well i also asked a question and was completely ignored also.so your not the only one.


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Scerena* - that sounds like it's moving in the positive direction! I will have my FX for you.

*Norah* - how are you doing? Are you starting a cycle of clomid soon? Did it work for you before? I got no response with it.

*Agiboma* - what was your question? As mentioned before, this thread moves slowly.


----------



## scerena

Curliegirlie- thank you :) how are you doing???

Ready & Agiboma- what was your questions?? Sorry I didn't read them either I'm new to this thread myself and yes it does move slowly


----------



## dbluett

Just got the okay to start my gonal injections. I am starting at 75iu for 5 nights. I am very excited by nervous. Hoping for that BFP in 2012.

Baby Dust to all!!!!
:dust:


----------



## sunshine717

Hi ladies,

This is my first Gonal F + IUI cycle. Today is CD16 for me and at my monitoring appointment this morning I had one of my follies grow a whole .5 mm.](*,) They did not grow the last 3 times prior I have been in there. My RE upped my dose yet again for the next 3 nights. I am SO frustrated and I definitely feel like this isn't going to work. I have PCOS and 40 resting follies, so they want to take it slow so I won't mature more than 3 follies, but it is killing me!!!

scerena: I see you are having a similar issue as me. What CD are you on?

Good luck to everyone!:dust:


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies just popping in to say hello and tons of :dust:


----------



## Chiles

Ready4baby2 said:


> Hi ladies I might start injections soon since oral meds are not working for me. My question is, I am overweight, 5'3 290lbs. And I wonder if an RE or FS will even allow me to do injectibles or IVF?

Sorry you never got a response but this thread is very slow. I rarely have time to get on here myself. But I am not 100 percent sure...I think you can use injectable meds...but I know IVF can be a little different when it comes to weight. The only person that can give you the answer is your clinic...since all clinics have different rules. Good Luck :flower:


----------



## scerena

Sunshine- It is sooooo annoying isn't it!!! I just want to go and see a nice sized follicle! I am cd20, tomorrow will be cd21 and I have a scan (they upped my dose on tuesday) I have a feeling that I will have no follicles growing for some reason...
I too have pcos hence why they want to take it slow which I understand but feeling frustrated that this cycle is going to be wasted... But I guess tomorrow is judgement day :haha: I will update as soon as I have been...
When is your next scan??? How big is your follicle??? And what dose are you taking???

Chiles- :hi: how is your pregnancy going??? When is your scan???


----------



## Chiles

Screna and sunshine-Ladies I too had the same issue and I stimmed for a long time!!!! I would continue to take it slow as the RE states. It takes us PCOS ladies a bit longer but then it just happens like wildfire. Same thing happend with curliegirl not to long ago and she had to convert to ivf because she was a slow responder and then out of no where it was like BOOM. So dont give in yet!!!!! My BFP cycle was the same. I was not responding and then I had over 15 follies and like 7 mature. My cycle end up being cancelled and for the 1st time I ovulated on my own. I wasnt suppose to have sex but...oooppps. We honestly was not trying though I waited 2 weeks and who would of known I would of ovulated that late. It was a surprise. Its not over, hey just have to find the right dose. 

Screana- Everything is going good this far. I am starting to feel pregnant!!! I will be 3 months next week.....each day I am a little more excited.


----------



## scerena

chiles- That has given me a lot of hope thanks :hugs: I know its bad but even if I over stimmed I would still bd- I know its dangerous but it hasnt happened in this long, just maybe could increase my chance although I am aware its dangerous... So do you have one bean??? How many cycles did you do??
So glad you are starting to feel pregnant :happydance: Yay for being nearly three months :hugs:


----------



## Chiles

After its all said and done I just can't complain. I would not have it any other way. I honestly was surprised because my hubby numbers was not the best. If you do it then be prepared for the chances of multiples. I was okay with triplets at the most when I found out. Its better than zero right. But my RE was very nervous about the whole thing. I only have one baby. Out of like 5 cycles I responded to 2, and got pregnant the 2nd time. Its alot of trial and error with injections though. We was at our clinic for almost 6 or 7 months. And that was my 1st full gonal f cycle as well.


----------



## scerena

My hubbys numbers are not the best either although he is "normal" now... I know I shouldn't do it because of the risk of multiples and I am small but I dunno I guess I may change my mind if it ever actually come to it...
I bet you are soooo relieved that you did go ahead and bd that cycle now :)
Oh yes sorry just saw your siggy... yes one baby is definately better than zero :dance: Will you find out the sex of your baby at 20wks???
5 cycles.... great you responded to two though :) so love hearing success stories as it keeps me going as I have been on a loooong journey so far...
I hope I will be announcing a bfp on here soon like yourself :)
Just hoping these follicles have bothered to grow tomorrow not sure why they are being so lazzzzzy :dohh:


----------



## Chiles

Oh yes, I definetly want to know the sex as soon as possible. My hubby SA was normal but borderline. I see lots of ladies here who hubbies numbers are like tripled compared to ours. lol. I am not judging you on making the choice of BD on cancelled cycle. I did. And it worked. And remember their are options that you can reduce the number of follicles. I freaked out at the last minute and they cancelled me. They also have selective reduction which alot of women disagree with but I think I would If its best fit for an healthy pregnancy and reduce the chance of miscarriage then go for it. I read on another forum where a women got pregnant with 5 and she reduced to twins because she would have had a higher miscarriage rate if she didnt, and reducing to twins brought it down to like 2 percent. May not be the best choice but its a choice. 


I hope you get your bfp too!!!! I remember reading success stories like crazy...It does keep your hope up. I went through my LTTC journal and was in tears because I felt like I was on a neverending road and now I reached my pot of gold. 
What CD are you on?


----------



## scerena

Aw yes I think I'd want to know the sex too :)

Yes my oh was very low- then borderline and last sa was 34mil he's due another soon so I know what you mean when you see others with very HIGH numbers... 

It's good there are choices! I think I would take the risk like you, well if it ever comes to it :) how long was you ttc for???
I see baby is due January- I was a January baby too :)

It's nice talking to ladies who too are ltttc'ers and hearing their success stories, cause so many times I loose hope...

I will be cd21 tomorrow at the scan, I'm doing 112units now, do you know what cd they end up cancelling a cycle at if no/slow response?


----------



## drsquid

It is funny. I totally don't want to know the sex. So few surprises in life.


----------



## scerena

Some of my family didn't find the sex out either and that was a surprise for them I just don't think I will be patient enough to not know but guess it might be different when the time comes :shrugg:


----------



## sunshine717

scerena said:


> Sunshine- It is sooooo annoying isn't it!!! I just want to go and see a nice sized follicle! I am cd20, tomorrow will be cd21 and I have a scan (they upped my dose on tuesday) I have a feeling that I will have no follicles growing for some reason...
> I too have pcos hence why they want to take it slow which I understand but feeling frustrated that this cycle is going to be wasted... But I guess tomorrow is judgement day :haha: I will update as soon as I have been...
> When is your next scan??? How big is your follicle??? And what dose are you taking???
> 
> Chiles- :hi: how is your pregnancy going??? When is your scan???

It's nice to know I'm not the only one stimming forever with barely any progress! UGH. I have been going in every other day for bloodwork and ultrasounds. It's getting old and I hate hearing the same thing every time I go in. My next appointment is Saturday. Tonight and the next 2 nights I take 187iu. I started off at 75iu for the first week then he upped it to 112iu for 5 nights. My scan today showed one at 9.5 and 8. The rest were too small to bother measuring.

I so hope you have some good follies tomorrow at your scan!!! Update us asap!


----------



## sunshine717

scerena said:


> Sunshine- It is sooooo annoying isn't it!!! I just want to go and see a nice sized follicle! I am cd20, tomorrow will be cd21 and I have a scan (they upped my dose on tuesday) I have a feeling that I will have no follicles growing for some reason...
> I too have pcos hence why they want to take it slow which I understand but feeling frustrated that this cycle is going to be wasted... But I guess tomorrow is judgement day :haha: I will update as soon as I have been...
> When is your next scan??? How big is your follicle??? And what dose are you taking???
> 
> Chiles- :hi: how is your pregnancy going??? When is your scan???

It's nice to know I'm not the only one stimming forever with barely any progress! UGH. I have been going in every other day for bloodwork and ultrasounds. It's getting old and I hate hearing the same thing every time I go in. My next appointment is Saturday. Tonight and the next 2 nights I take 187iu. I started off at 75iu for the first week then he upped it to 112iu for 5 nights. My scan today showed one at 9.5 and 8. The rest were too small to bother measuring.

I so hope you have some good follies tomorrow at your scan!!! Update us asap!


----------



## Agiboma

Curliegirlie said:


> *Scerena* - that sounds like it's moving in the positive direction! I will have my FX for you.
> 
> *Norah* - how are you doing? Are you starting a cycle of clomid soon? Did it work for you before? I got no response with it.
> 
> *Agiboma* - what was your question? As mentioned before, this thread moves slowly.

@ curlie & sarena thanks for responding. My question was

!. when taking menopur or pure fsh is it mandatory to also take lupron to avoid over stimulation.


----------



## AMP26

Agiboma said:


> Curliegirlie said:
> 
> 
> *Scerena* - that sounds like it's moving in the positive direction! I will have my FX for you.
> 
> *Norah* - how are you doing? Are you starting a cycle of clomid soon? Did it work for you before? I got no response with it.
> 
> *Agiboma* - what was your question? As mentioned before, this thread moves slowly.
> 
> @ curlie & sarena thanks for responding. My question was
> 
> !. when taking menopur or pure fsh is it mandatory to also take lupron to avoid over stimulation.Click to expand...

I just did a cycle with meopur and Gonal F and I was not on lupron. I took garinelix to stop ovulation. Then once my follicles were ready, I just did Ovidrel to stimulate ovulation. I had three mature follicles, one almost mature and two others around 10. I'm currently in the TWW driving myself crazy and trying to hold out at least a few more days before testing :blush: Good luck!


----------



## Cridge

Agiboma - I have taken gonal-f (pure fsh) and never used Lupron. My doc checked my estrogen prior to my gonal-f cycle to make sure it was low enough though. Had it been sky high, I would have needed lupron before starting my gonal-f cycle.


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Agiboma* - I've been on gonal f, but never lupron.

*Scerena and sunshine* - totally in the same boat as you... It takes FOREVER for me to see some growth! Last cycle, I stimmed for almost 3 weeks!

I am in my 2ww right now and going absolutely nuts. Trying to be positive, but I don't want to get my hopes up because the embryo they transfered during my IVF was not great quality... I don't have a good feeling about this :S


----------



## sunshine717

Curliegirlie said:


> *Agiboma* - I've been on gonal f, but never lupron.
> 
> *Scerena and sunshine* - totally in the same boat as you... It takes FOREVER for me to see some growth! Last cycle, I stimmed for almost 3 weeks!
> 
> I am in my 2ww right now and going absolutely nuts. Trying to be positive, but I don't want to get my hopes up because the embryo they transfered during my IVF was not great quality... I don't have a good feeling about this :S

I am wishing the best for you! I hope you get your BFP! :D How many more days until you can test? I know what you mean about remaining positive. I usually assume it will not work so if it doesn't I won't be as disappointed and if it does I will be pleasantly surprised!!!
:dust:


----------



## scerena

Scan update-
Follicles- 10, 12, 13
Lining- 7mm

The nurse was very happy with this she is concerned all three will mature though I am only allowed two... My clinic trigger at 16mm, They can't scan me until Monday so they have modified my doses to:
Today- 112units
Friday- 112units
Saturday- 75units
Sunday- nothing
Monday- in for a scan and hopefully my trigger 
Fx'd they continue to grow and stay there for Monday!

Sunshine- So sorry to hear that you are also going throught the same dramas as me... I luckily had some good news todayI hope the 187iu makes a big difference for you :hugs: so when is your next scan???

Agiboma- :hi: I am not sure? I do not take it?? I dont even know what it is... Sorry I cant be of any more help- I take merional which is the same as them meds :)

AMP26- What dpo will you test?? Gl :dust:

CurlieGirlie- Sorry to hear you have the same problem too with the never ending stimming... grrr makes me so angry! I started stimming on cd4, I am now cd21 and will be scanning again on cd25 so that will be 3 weeks of stims- although my first weekish was every other day...
You had ivf was it your first cycle??? When can you test??? I hope you have a lovely surprise waiting for you :) gl sending plenty of :dust: your way :hugs:

Ladies- wanted to ask you all a question please...
Now I have 3 follicles- all over 10 (and loads of little ones)- they are concerend about them all maturing, I wanted to know if once a follicle gets over a certain mm can they shrink again??? I am sooo worried as I dont want that to happen again :( I want one of them at least to continue growing... Its just on sat I take a lower dose and nothing on sunday and then in for a scan I really do not want to be disappointed...


----------



## Curliegirlie

Thank-you *scerena *and *sunshine*... I am testing Tuesday... Eep!

This was my second gonal f cycle, but I started seeing my doctor in February! It's been a slow process.


----------



## scerena

Sending loads an loads of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: for tuesday for you :hugs:


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Scerena* - if they continue stimulating your ovaries, I don't think any follicles will shrink, unfortunately. However, even if you have many growing right now, it doesn't mean it's impossible that only a few get really big.

However, this same thing happened to me. Nothing, nothing, nothing, then boom! So I was converted to IVF. Is that an option for you?


----------



## scerena

No not an option for us right at the moment unfortunately :cry: just hoping the 10mm stops...
They I'm only Stimming tomorrow and a low dose sat so hopefully that Dnt let them grow too much...
Fx'd my ovaries are doing what they should be :)

If these 3 rounds fail then we will be doing egg sharing :)


----------



## gaijin

I hope it works out for you Scerena hugs x


----------



## drsquid

curlie = fingers crossed for you =)


----------



## scerena

Gaijin- thanks hun :hugs: I see you are starting Ivf in July gl with that :dust:


----------



## Chiles

Great Progress Scerena!!!! GL!!!!!!!


----------



## scerena

Chiles- thanks hun :hugs: :hugs: now hoping that I continue to progress :) How are you doing? 11weeks today :happydance: :happydace:


----------



## Chiles

I am doing well!!!!! I hope that you continue to progress!!!!! looking forward to your updates

@curlie- Its almost time to test...FX!!!!!


----------



## scerena

Chiles :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Chiles

:hugs: back atcha!!!


----------



## scerena

Thanks hun :hugs:

Done my injection today (hopefully my last one) and it hurt they are really starting to hurt me now so hopin that was my last think it was number 15 :/


----------



## Chiles

I got like that at one point to. Like one time I actually bled a little which never happened. FX that is the last one, and we have some nice juicy ones when you go in for your scan. I a pretty sure you will tho. My advice would be to BD tonight and abstain until your next scan. Just to cover all basis in case your body decide to work on its own.


----------



## scerena

It's horrible right :( I have bled on a few of them :( my stomach feels all achey but I'm not complaining if it's one step closer to my :bfp:
Yes I'm hoping for big juicy ones too :haha: I will update tomorrow when I have had my scan :)
That's true... We usually bd every other day, We bd Friday night, did not last night (Saturday), should I bd today (Sunday) when my scan is tomorrow as I might get my trigger tomorrow?? Unsure what to do... But I do feel like I can feel things happening in my ovaries... Grrr ttc so pre- planned isn't it! :)


----------



## Chiles

hmmm I think I would BD tonight and see how your scan go tomorrow. If they give you the go head and trigger I would abstain monday night and BD tuesday, weds, and thurs, and saturday. lol. The decision is ultimately up to you


----------



## scerena

Thanks chiles :hugs: yes we will try and bd tonight if oh is back early enough thatnks for your opinion the bd schedule looks good :haha:


----------



## aimze

Hi ladies..iv been mia enjoying the first tri section but unfortunately have a baby with no hb :-(

Any of u guys gone back to iui after a loss? Im not sure what to do xx


----------



## scerena

Aimze- so sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs: We have never done an iui before sorry I can't answer your question just didn't want to r&r :) but I have started ttc after a loss right away...


----------



## aimze

Thanks scerena...im going on a well deserved holiday in 3 weeks so will call the fertility unit after to see how i get the ball rolling xx


----------



## scerena

It definitely sounds like you deserve a holiday :hugs: where are you going??? Me and oh went to the Dominican republic a month ago it was lovely to have the break :)


----------



## Chiles

scerena said:


> Thanks chiles :hugs: yes we will try and bd tonight if oh is back early enough thatnks for your opinion the bd schedule looks good :haha:

FX for you lady!!!!!!! Keep us updated...even tho I know you will!!!!!!




aimze said:


> Hi ladies..iv been mia enjoying the first tri section but unfortunately have a baby with no hb :-(
> 
> Any of u guys gone back to iui after a loss? Im not sure what to do xx

sorry about your loss....:hugs:


----------



## aimze

Scerene Dom Rep looks amazing! I was supposed to go there last year but had to change to Cuba which was equally as amazing!!

We're off to Murcia in Spain - we've hired a villa and there are 8 of us going so should be nice to distract me...Thinking of booking a nice couple holiday for me and OH in September too, we started putting money aside for the baby so have a little spare an thought another holiday is just what the Dr ordered! 

x


----------



## scerena

Aimze- holiday sounds lovely :hugs:

Chiles thanks :hugs:

Scan results- Good news-my smallest follicle which was 10mm is now a 16.4mm follicle on right... Bad news couldnt trigger :(
BUT-
They think I ovulated TWO they was nowhere to be seen... Loads fluid on lining indicates ovulation :happydance:
They don't want to trigger and for me to release that last egg as they think it might be the third one... 
So I have a blood test next Monday to see if I ovulated and then I phone up tues for the results...
They think I ovulated Saturday or Sunday, I told them I was cramping yesterday so hopefully it was yesterday...
We bd:
Friday night
Sunday night
I am thinking to bd later this afternoon & tomorrow mornin if possible... Does that all sound okay???


----------



## dbluett

Finished my 1st 5 days of gonal. Had bloodwork and ultrasound today. No big follicels yet, now just waitin on bloodwork results.


----------



## Chiles

omg scerena!!!!!! yayayayayayayayay!!!!!!!!!!!!! gET TO DOING IT!!! DO IT TODAY TOMORROW, jUST DO IT. MAKE SURE WE CATCH THOSE EGGIES!!!! i TOLD YOU THEY WAS GON GROW LIKE CRAZY!!!!

DBLUELET- gL ON YOUR CYCLE...GONAL F IS A GREAT DRUG, MY TOP CHOICE! FX


----------



## scerena

Chiles- thanks hunni :happydance: I am so over the moon :dance: both must have gone right? As my other mature follicle has not fizzed out yet it's still 16.4mm??? I'm such a worrier :haha: now I'm just imaging gettin my bloods back and I didn't ovulate :dohh: I need help :haha: 

You was right wasn't you thank you :hugs: :hugs: really appreciate the support :)

I'm getting oh home in a hour or two to bd :) then will bd again in the morning ;)

So happy if I have ovulated :)
Argh I hate the tww though! 

Dbluett- good luck I hope you follows grow grow grow :dance:


----------



## dbluett

Thanks Chiles and Scerena. After 5 days of 75ui gonal no growth yet and estrogen was 87.5. Dr said it could take a few weeks to see results. Put me on 3 more days of 75ui gonal. Just couious how many shots has everyone else had to take?


----------



## scerena

:hi: I have only done one cycle and that was 15 injects :hugs: hopefully you will see improvement soon too, it took me a while :)


----------



## dbluett

scerena said:


> :hi: I have only done one cycle and that was 15 injects :hugs: hopefully you will see improvement soon too, it took me a while :)

Thanks. What dosage are you on? Im not too worried yet, wanted to see what other were doing or did.

GL to all!!


----------



## scerena

I'm on Merional (it's like Menopur) gonal etc...
I done every other day on 75 units, then I done it daily and then I done 112units and that got my follicles growing :)

What dose are you doing??


----------



## dbluett

scerena said:


> I'm on Merional (it's like Menopur) gonal etc...
> I done every other day on 75 units, then I done it daily and then I done 112units and that got my follicles growing :)
> 
> What dose are you doing??

I did 75 units every day for 5 days. I will now be doing another 3 days, then go in for more bloodwork and another ultrasound. I also have PCOS.


----------



## scerena

I have pcos and my fs told me that there can be no action and then the all of a sudden theres a nice big follicle/follicles... That exactly what happened with me I will have my fx'd for you :)


----------



## Chiles

dbluett said:


> Thanks Chiles and Scerena. After 5 days of 75ui gonal no growth yet and estrogen was 87.5. Dr said it could take a few weeks to see results. Put me on 3 more days of 75ui gonal. Just couious how many shots has everyone else had to take?

I also did Gonal F. My 1st full Gonal Cycle I am not exactly sure but it was probably like 10-12 days. I have PCOS as well. And I was a slow responder too. I have done combo cycles where it was combined with Femara and I stimmed like 15 days with a low amount. My BFP cycle was a cycle that was cancelled because I over responded. And I stimmed with a variety of high doses. Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## drsquid

dbluet- that seems weird they dont bump it up. do you have pcos? or another reason theyd worry youd suddenly just bump quickly? i did 150 of menopur and 225 of gonal daily. 

scerena- fingers crossed 


afm- *preg mention*
afm -progesterone was greater than 80 (and nurse said something about having to dilute it to get a read). they told me to stop my progesterone supplement and they will retest thursday.. yay for no more goo.. didnt realize they were doing a beta too.. it was 1369 (or 1389 gotta ask again i got distracted after she told me). also told them that im going for my us with my ob rather than having it at the ivf clinic cause my doc will be on vaca and i dont know his partner at all so that just seemed weird and ick to me to go to an old dude i dont know rather than my ob who i like.. they said today theyd prefer me to do my us at the ivf clinic.. told them no problem if they do it free cause im out of pocket and have insurance with my ob. we will see what they decide *end mention*


----------



## scerena

Wow what an amazing beta!!! Congratulations!!!! I hope you can have your scan ASAP :happydance: :happydance: why round of injectables was this??


----------



## AMP26

Drsquid... I can't wait to see what your ultrasound reveals!


----------



## dbluett

drsquid said:


> dbluet- that seems weird they dont bump it up. do you have pcos? or another reason theyd worry youd suddenly just bump quickly? i did 150 of menopur and 225 of gonal daily.
> 
> scerena- fingers crossed
> 
> 
> afm- *preg mention*
> afm -progesterone was greater than 80 (and nurse said something about having to dilute it to get a read). they told me to stop my progesterone supplement and they will retest thursday.. yay for no more goo.. didnt realize they were doing a beta too.. it was 1369 (or 1389 gotta ask again i got distracted after she told me). also told them that im going for my us with my ob rather than having it at the ivf clinic cause my doc will be on vaca and i dont know his partner at all so that just seemed weird and ick to me to go to an old dude i dont know rather than my ob who i like.. they said today theyd prefer me to do my us at the ivf clinic.. told them no problem if they do it free cause im out of pocket and have insurance with my ob. we will see what they decide *end mention*

Yes i have PCOS. My dr doesn't want to bump me to much and i over simulate. My dr said it could be a few week process.


----------



## Sullie06

Hi Ladies, I'm new here but certainly not new to TTC and would love to join you. Long story short my husband and I have been TTC our first baby since Feb of 2010. We got our first and only BFP on 4/26/12 but that pregnancy ended in miscarriage at 12wks. Since then we have been unable to conceive.

I have tested negative for PCOS, no insulin resistance and had a clear HSG. DH has mild MF with low motility but volume and morph are great. Official diagnosis is unexplained infertility. We have done 8 rounds of Clomid, 7 with IUI all :bfn:. After taking the last 6 months off we are moving onto IUI with Injectables.

We will be doing Lupron, 75Iu of Gonal F, Ovadril and IUI


----------



## AMP26

Sullie06 said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm new here but certainly not new to TTC and would love to join you. Long story short my husband and I have been TTC our first baby since Feb of 2010. We got our first and only BFP on 4/26/12 but that pregnancy ended in miscarriage at 12wks. Since then we have been unable to conceive.
> 
> I have tested negative for PCOS, no insulin resistance and had a clear HSG. DH has mild MF with low motility but volume and morph are great. Official diagnosis is unexplained infertility. We have done 8 rounds of Clomid, 7 with IUI all :bfn:. After taking the last 6 months off we are moving onto IUI with Injectables.
> 
> We will be doing Lupron, 75Iu of Gonal F, Ovadril and IUI

Welcome Sullie :flower: and good luck with this cycle! Keep us updated.


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hey ladies -

Sorry I've been MIA for a bit... so preoccupied! I don't have any news yet. I've been reading everyone's updates and wish you all luck <3

Aimze - I am so sorry for your loss... :( I am sending you big hugs and warm thoughts.


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hi ladies...

I just got off the phone with the nurse at my clinic a little while ago, and she told me that my little embie must have implanted, because I got a :bfp: ! I am in such shock... I called my DH to tell him and I am still shaking...

Now this is ridiculous, because one worry gives way to the next - I am TERRIFIED that this little guy won't stick... Stick, please stick!


----------



## Curliegirlie

I can't believe it... I am so scared it won't stick!


----------



## Sullie06

Congrats on the BFP Curlie


----------



## wanting2010

Curliegirlie said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> I just got off the phone with the nurse at my clinic a little while ago, and she told me that my little embie must have implanted, because I got a :bfp: ! I am in such shock... I called my DH to tell him and I am still shaking...
> 
> Now this is ridiculous, because one worry gives way to the next - I am TERRIFIED that this little guy won't stick... Stick, please stick!

Congratulations!!! :hugs: I am the same was as you with worrying. As soon as one worry goes away, another one takes its place! I'm trying my best to calm myself down and enjoy the pregnancy. 

Welcome to the thread to all the new girls! I wish you all the best of luck with your cycles!

Aimze- so sorry for your loss! :cry: How devastating!! :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Sullie06- welcome I hope your :bfp: is just around the corner :hugs:

Curlie- CONGRATUALTIONS :happydance: :happydance: have a h&h 9 months stick baby stick :dance: I am sure baby is all snuggled in congrats!!!


----------



## drsquid

Curlie- congrats. What was your hcg? You getting a second?


----------



## AMP26

Curliegirlie said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> I just got off the phone with the nurse at my clinic a little while ago, and she told me that my little embie must have implanted, because I got a :bfp: ! I am in such shock... I called my DH to tell him and I am still shaking...
> 
> Now this is ridiculous, because one worry gives way to the next - I am TERRIFIED that this little guy won't stick... Stick, please stick!

YAY!!! Congrats!:happydance: Can't wait to follow you on your pregnancy journey! I'll be praying you have a H&H 9 months :flower:


----------



## Curliegirlie

Drsquid - my HCG is 827, and I am 4 weeks and 5 days right now. My clinic is "closed" right now, which means the nurses are there for blood tests, but the doctor is away. He'll be there on Friday, so I'll get a call Friday morning telling me if they want me to come in for a scan or if it will be later...


----------



## Chiles

YAY!!! CONGRATS DRSQUID, CURLIE AND WANTING!!!!!!! 3 More BFPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Curliegirlie said:


> Drsquid - my HCG is 827, and I am 4 weeks and 5 days right now. My clinic is "closed" right now, which means the nurses are there for blood tests, but the doctor is away. He'll be there on Friday, so I'll get a call Friday morning telling me if they want me to come in for a scan or if it will be later...

I had my 1st scan at 5 weeks 5 days because my hcg level was high and they wanted to see how many implanted and where. at 6 weeks 5 days we had a heartbeat. So over the moon for you!!!!! H&H 9 months


----------



## drsquid

Curlie- thy usually do a second beta in 48 hrs to look for normal doubling time. That is a nice solid number. Way too early to scan though you will just freak yourself out. Even at 6 weeks they are only makin sure it is in the uterus, and maybe maybe a heartbeat


----------



## gaijin

Curlie Girlie & Dr Squid - congratulations ladies! Fab news

Welcome to the new ladies


----------



## Curliegirlie

Drsquid - Yeah, I think the scan will be just to see if it implanted in the right place and if there's a yolk sac.


----------



## gaijin

Curlie - I forgot. Was your BFP from an IVF cycle?


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Gaijin *- yes, it was. I was converted to IVF after stimming for almost 3 weeks! Because we were going cautiously at first, only 2 of the 8 eggs retrieved were actually mature, and of those 2, only 1 fertilized... It was a level 3 out 5 embryo (some fragmentation), but it implanted! I really hope it sticks...

*Drsquid* - Did I miss something? When did you get your :bfp: ? Congrats, that's amazing! Wishing you a heappy and healthy 9 months! Do you know if you've got more than one implanted?


----------



## drsquid

Curlie- I didn't remember we apparently had our transfer about the same time cause I'm 5wks today (put back 2 5day blasts on the 18th). Got a faint bfp on the 24th at 6dp5dt and a pretty good one on the 26th. Then had a beta of 148 on the 26th


----------



## Sullie06

Makes me happy to see all these BFPs and it gives my hope that we will be soon to follow!! After the continued disappointment of IUI with Clomid I had zero faith in the process. Now though, I think this might actually work.


----------



## Cridge

Yay!! :dance: congrats drsquid and curliegirl!!! So happy for you both!!


----------



## Curliegirlie

So *Drsquid *- are you hoping for twins? :)

Thanks *Sullie* and *Cridge*!

*Sullie *- clomid was useless with me too. Are you on a cycle of gonal-f right now?


----------



## dbluett

Just finished another 3 days of 75 units of gonal (8 total). Had another ultrasound today as well as bloodwork. No major growth yet. Now just waiting on bloodwork.


----------



## drsquid

curlie- NO!!!! im single. that would be a disaster but ill deal with whatever happens. wont know til the 18th

dblue- good luck

afm- i got nothing. just crazy crazy tired. ate too much yesterday which was most uncomfortable. stomach is not happy today. got progesterone rechecked today (it was still high monday so they told me to stop supplementing and get rechecked today to see if i can stay without supplement, fingers crossed,).


----------



## Curliegirlie

*dbluett* - FX for you!

*drsquid* - I'm sure everything will work out ok :) I am also crazy, crazy tired... Literally falling asleep at work... It's weird, I don't have many other symptoms, but I am so tired... That and the bloating. I look 3 months pregnant and my clothes are all tight. There are things I can't wear anymore, just from bloating.


----------



## drsquid

curlie- i def feel bloaty. but.. clothes fit the same. weighed myself at the gym and id actually lost weight but i think that is cause ive not been working out and lost muscle


----------



## scerena

dbluett- I hope that they start growing soon, mine did all of a sudden after hardly any growth :hugs:

Drsquid- good luck, hope you can stop supplementing soon :)

Curliegurlie- glad you don't really have many symptoms congrats again :)


----------



## wanting2010

Curlie- I am super tired too! I could sleep 24/7 and still sleep longer LOL. I've been going to bed super early and by noon at work I am just so tired I barely feel like I can move. I work 12 hour shifts so that makes it tough haha. I keep waiting for my second wind during my work day but it never comes and I just have to put forth all my effort just to drag through!! I'm also super bloated as well. My favorite pair of jeans get tight in the evenings. =*( DH & I went out to eat one night and I had to unbutton my jeans in the car on the way home because they were just SO tight.


----------



## dbluett

Thanks girls!!!
My estrogen level is now 169. It increased from 87.5 in three days. Sounds promising to me. Another 2 days of 75 gonal. I go back on Sat for another ultrasound. Hoping to see some growth!


----------



## scerena

Dbluett- number sounds good- I don't get tested for that but it's gone higher quickly :) gl for Saturday :dust: :dust:


----------



## dbluett

scerena said:


> Dbluett- number sounds good- I don't get tested for that but it's gone higher quickly :) gl for Saturday :dust: :dust:

Thanks! Everytime I go I get an ultrasound and bloodwork.


----------



## Chiles

*Going away*Hey ladies!!!! Hope all is well!!!!! I am so excited for our first and new bfps through IVF!!!! How ever I will not be posting as much here anymore...I still will be dropping in from time to time but I no longer belong here. I been trying to avoid the 1st tri forums because its sooo scary and I rather give my support here. I am taking a break for these next 2 weeks to just ease my mind as I creep through the end of the 1st tri without hearing about miscarriages and heartaches because I am super nervous right now. I also have started my pregnancy journal. I will have to post the link here soon and hope you all will stalk me so I can keep a look out for some new tickers:) I am still here for you ladies and if there is anything I can do or if you have any questions please feel free to PM me on here. I wish you all the luck with your cycles and I will be sure to drop in when I come back to see the new bfps....GoodLuck ladies!!!! especially my chatty buddy Scereana!!!!!! :hugs: Happy and Healthy 9 months to the new bfps....Later!!!!


----------



## gaijin

Good luck Chiles - Its been nice reading your positive comments. Wishing you all the best. I hope I can join you soon x


----------



## scerena

Chiles- you will be missed certainly by me :cry: it must be hard hanging out in first tri :hugs: please post you pregnancy journal link so I can still speak to you and see your updates :) I will be keeping an eye out for it :)
Hoping that I can join you in about a week, you have been great with your advice and support, your baby has a very lovely mummy to meet :hugs:


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Scerena* - thank-you for your kind wishes!

*Dbluett* - I never got my estrogen measured, but my I have my FX for you!

*Wanting *and *drsquid* - it's so weird, everyone always talks about nausea, but nobody ever mentions the constant tiredness! I will not complain though, it is worth it.

Haha - *wanting* -I am the same... I have to undo my belt after meals like an old fat man.

*Chiles*! We will miss you and your wonderful positive comments! Please drop by from time to time... I can't seem to leave this group yet. It's like I can't admit to myself that this is real, just in case...


----------



## Curliegirlie

P.S. I have a scan on Tuesday to make sure everything is in the right place, and to see the yolk sac.


----------



## Chiles

Thanks ladies I still will drop in from time to time!!! I promise!!!!!!! The 1st Tri thread has more downs than ups to me. Hope you all get your bfps so we can hold eachother hands throughout this. I will post the link. I have alot of updating to do, and I need to add my u/s pics too. 

@curlie...I was that way too. every day I wake up like yep...I am still pregnant even now.


----------



## AMP26

Hello ladies! So I received the best early birthday present this week... A positive beta! Gonal-f really is a miracle drug! This was our 43rd cycle & 3rd IUI, but our first with Gonal-f!!!!


----------



## scerena

chiles- I would love to see you scan pic, I will be eagerly waiting for your link :hugs:

AMP26- Congratulations :happydance: :happydance: have a h&h 9 months! Gonal seems to really be a miracle drug!!! Congrats again :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dbluett

Congrats amp26. I hope gonal works for me. This is my 1st cycle.


----------



## ttcinct

Hello everyone!

I am new here and this is my second IUI cycle with Gonal F. I just had the IUI on Thursday so now begins my wait again. Hoping for a BFP because my doctor wants me to move to IVF if this doesn't work before the endo comes back. Any advice on emotional health especially from you all? :blush:


----------



## drsquid

afm- gave in and scanned today... yikes

Spoiler
looks like 2 yolk sacs in one, and one in the other... ie triplets this was transabdominal... may scan again this weekend to look at that one sac again. https://img267.imageshack.us/img267/7396/photo1yp.jpg


----------



## AMP26

drsquid said:


> afm- gave in and scanned today... yikes
> 
> Spoiler
> looks like 2 yolk sacs in one, and one in the other... ie triplets this was transabdominal... may scan again this weekend to look at that one sac again. https://img267.imageshack.us/img267/7396/photo1yp.jpg

Oh wow!!!!!! How many did they transfer again? And how far are you? That would be amazing, exciting and just a bit terrifying!


----------



## drsquid

amp=- 5wks 2 days.. and only 2


----------



## AMP26

drsquid said:


> amp=- 5wks 2 days.. and only 2

Crazy!!! I'll be keepin you in my prayers... That you and the babies stay healthy! When is your official scan?


----------



## scerena

OMG 3 WOW congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Curliegirlie

Congrats *AMP26*!!! That's great news!

*ttcinct* - Welcome! Keep us updated. Venting on this forum really helps, and getting positive comments from others is always great :)

*Drsquid* - My goodness! I am keeping you in my thoughts and hope the best for you!


----------



## dbluett

Had another ultrasound and more bloodwork today. Scan showed two follicels, 8cm and 13 cm.:happydance: I was very suprised becasue on Thursday there was nothing. Now just waiting on bloodwork results.


----------



## dbluett

Well more bloodwork and another ultrasound today. The scan showed two follicels, 8cm and 13cm. I was very suprised as on Thursday there was nothing.


----------



## dbluett

Estrogen level is now almost 250!! Super excited. 2 more days of gonal and then more bloodwork and another ultrasound. Grow little follicles, grow LOL.
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Curliegirlie

Yay *dbluett*!


----------



## scerena

dbluett- that happened to me- nothing... then BAM! And they grew within afew days after that sending you plenty of :dust:

Hope everyone is keeping well??

I had my bloods done today to see if I ovulated I get my results tomorrow- Kind of nervous- The nurse said she is almost certain I ovulated two as the fluid on my lining and the third mature one was still there and the other two were not, I had bad cramps which had to be o? A post- o temp when I done a random temperature... :dohh: just scared as I am so use to hearing bad news... I will update with my results anyway :)


----------



## dbluett

Good Luck Scerena. My u/s today showed that the 13 cm on the left grew to 15cm and I now have a 13cm on the right (which was not there on Sat). Now just waiting for the nurse to call with b/w results and further instructions.


----------



## scerena

That is great news- exactly what happened to me- 1nearly mature follicle then I ended up with three mature ones they pop out of nowhere :haha: so happy for you when is your next scan or do you think you will be triggering on your next visit??? keep us updated when you get blood results please :)


----------



## Curliegirlie

Scerena - I hope you did indeed ovulate!

Dbluett - Yay! They are growing! And 2 is great! I had nothing and then suddenly about 15 follicles grew, so I'm happy that's not the case with you!


----------



## scerena

Thank curliegirlie :) do you have any pregnancy symptoms yet??


----------



## dbluett

Thanks Curliegirlie. Dr offiice just called. estorgen is 336. One more gonal shot and u/s and b/w agian tomorrow.


----------



## scerena

Hoping that is your last shot :happydance: 
What should you estrogen levels be before a trigger? I'm clueless as my fs doesn't do these...


----------



## dbluett

I know they want to see the follicles to be atleast 17-18 cm. Not to sure about the estrogen level. I guess the higher the better.


----------



## scerena

I bet your follicle/follicles will be ready tomorrow have everything crossed for you :)


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Dbluett* - do you think you'll trigger soon? Very exciting!

*Scerena* - I am very, very, tired - that's the main symptom! Literally trying not to fall asleep at work. My breasts are a little sore, but not too bad. I don't know if this is a real "craving" yet but I've been wanting a lot of olives. I've always loved olives though, so I don't know. Another weird thing - I am not so keen on sweets anymore, and I used to have the biggest sweet tooth ever. Let's see, this might all change!

I have a scan tomorrow - I am so scared, I hope this little guy sticks and all is good!


----------



## drsquid

my breasts are crazy crazy sore. i like to lie on my chest to watch tv which is fine, but then when i sit up... yowzers. im also crazy insane tired especially today. i find i get breathless easily too which is frustrating for me. yesterday i was kinda pukeyish but i think that is cause i ate too much all weekend. mostly i just have that heartburny feeling in the back of my throat where it kinda almost feels like you are full all the way up..


----------



## scerena

Congrats ladies curliegirlie drsquid your symptoms both sound like you are definitely pregnant :) love hearing symptoms!!!

Gl with you scan today curliegurlie :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Well just got off the phone I definitly ovulated :wohoo: my progesterone number was 39 :dance:


----------



## norahbattie

I haven't been here for a while as there has been nothing to report, big big congratulations to drsquid, wanting2010 and curliegirlie and to whoever else I have missed out on, I literally have scanned the pages since I last visited which was a while ago. 
Sorry aimze for your loss, it will happen one day, just keep the faith

as for me, I am on yet another clomid and metformin cycle, went for a scan on day 11 and 2 follies at 11mm, day 13 showed 2 follies at 15 and 14 (though longest diameter was 18 and 16) went for a repeat scan on day 15 and everything had disappeared and there was fluid in the POD, so I am back on cyclogest pessaries and will test around the 22nd/23rd, I am going to try to resist before then but we all know thats not going to to happen. I really hope this cycle is it but I have a feeling it may not be and we will continue as we are, the good news is that I am responding to clomid and I am ovulating on my own and all my numbers seem to be improving so that has to be a positive.

Good luck to those ladies who are waiting and those who are starting out on gonal F, it really is an amazing drug but unfortunately my OG won't touch it again due to OHSS


----------



## scerena

I hope you get your :bfp: this cycle that great you have ovulated :wohoo: exactly what happened to me on my scan two of the 3 follicles disappeared and fluid on my lining and just got my results and it was def ovulation :)
Gl sending you plenty of :dust:


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Scerena*! That's great news that you ovulated! When was that? When do you get to test?

*Norahbattie* - Welcome back! We look forward to hearing your results around the 22/23 :)


----------



## dbluett

Congrats Scerena. My little follicels keep growing.:happydance: They are now 16.2 cm and 14 cm. They grew 1 cm since yesterday.My lining is 10cm. Now just waitnig for the nurse to call with further instructions.


----------



## scerena

Dbluett- amazing news :wohoo: sounds like trigger time soon :happydance:

Curliegirlie- i went for my scan last Monday and they think I ovulated the weekend I reacon the Sunday due to bad cramps- if that's right then I am 9dpo going to just try and wait it out for :witch: and not test :)


----------



## dbluett

Another 75 unit injection. Back tomorrow for another u/s and more b/w. Estrogen is now 544.


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Dbluett *- 1cm in one day?? That's crazy!


----------



## dbluett

Curliegirlie- I know!! The one on the left went from 15 to 16.2. The one on the right went from 13 to 14. Estrogen level went from 336 to 544. Hoping that I may be able to trigger this week. Guess I am just gonna have to wait and see what happens tomorrow. I am just so thankful gonal is working. I was kinda discourged when clomid didn't work.


----------



## Chiles

Great news scerena, and dbluett!!!!

Dbluelett- I was on a higher dose than you but when my follicles started to grow out the blue they were growing a little over 2mm a day so expect the unexpected, I went from like a 12mm to a 17mm in 2days.

:dust: to you both!!!!! can't wait to see you guys bfp :dust:


----------



## Turkey16

Hello Girls!!! I just wanted to let you know that I read all 80+ pages of your thread, and what a comfort each page has been to me! I'm picking up my first Gonal-F pen tomorrow, and I'll be taking my first shots while visiting the Dominican Republic for my best friend's wedding...to say I'm overwhelmed would be an understatement!!! Luckily reading everything that you guys have gone through has given me strength. Thanks so much for that!!! 

Here's the short version of my story:
Married at 33, TTC right off the bat...no dice. Started seeing my beloved RE at 35, unexplained infertility. Tried Chlomid (killed my lining) w/ IUI for 3 cycles. Underwent exploratory surgery to correct what, if anything, was wrong. My doc found that I had minor endometriosis. He fixed me up and I got pregnant the very next cycle. I have a sweet little petunia now who is two & a half. SO BLESSED AND SO GRATEFUL!!! Now we're trying for a second. Tried for 6 months in our own thinking we'd get pregnant no problem...well, not so much!!! So now, this time around, I did a "Chlomid challenge" which resulted in my lining being a 4, so no IUI that month. Two months of femara & IUI, both w/ BFNs. Now my doc is adding Gonal-F. Now I'm crazy nervous, crazy stressed and crazy hopeful. I had my baseline yesterday w/ E @ 45.1 P @ 0.7 & FSH-4.8. My doc also said he "loved my ovaries"...made me smile!!!

OK...enough about me! Thanks for letting me get that out, and possibly providing me with an outlet to learn and express myself, cause I think we all know how tough this is!!! Thanks for listening and CONGRATS to all of you w/ BFPs!!! Fingers crossed for all of you awaiting results!! :0)


----------



## Chiles

Welcome turkey!!!! We are pleased to have you, and honored that you made your 1st post on BnB with us!!!!!! Wish you the best with Gonal!!!!! And i will be checking in from time to time. But if you having any questions I am always around!!!!! :dust:


----------



## scerena

Chiles- thanks hun I am so scared its not going to happen but all you ladies who got your :bfp: from injectables give me hope- if not I have two more rounds...
:wohoo: you are over 12 weeks :happydance:

Turkey16- have a lovely holiday I got back from the Dominican just over a month ago it is lovely out there :)
Gl with the gonal f I hope it blesses you with your little miracle :)


----------



## dbluett

:hi:Welcom Turkey16.
Okay my little follices grew another 1cm. They are now: 17.2 on the left and 15.2 on the right. :yipee:


----------



## scerena

Yay dbluett :wohoo: do you mean they grew 1mm or 1cm? Mine are measured in mm? Good that they are growing :) when are you triggering do you know?


----------



## dbluett

scerena said:


> Yay dbluett :wohoo: do you mean they grew 1mm or 1cm? Mine are measured in mm? Good that they are growing :) when are you triggering do you know?

I thought they said cm. Waiting for b/w to come back. My dr came into the room this morning when I was having my u/s done. He said probably another day of gonal since I am so close. I am going to assmue he will have me trigger on Friday.


----------



## norahbattie

Welcome Turkey16 and good luck :)


----------



## scerena

Sounds great dbluett- think its mm hun if that was centimetres that would be like 150mm for a 15cm follicle- don't take my word or it but I know mine are measured in mm and mine was 16.4mm??? Anyway your follicles sound really good you should def be triggering Friday congrats :wohoo:


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hi ladies!

It's def mm, imagine a 17cm follcicle! That would be painful!! Haha... Yay dbluett, they're growing!

Welcome Turkey16 - this forum has helped all of us, and hopefully you too!


----------



## scerena

I thought that curliegirlie I was shocked with the 1cm growth I thought it was mm just wanted to be sure as I thought 150mm follicle would be painful! 
How are you doing? Good I hope?


----------



## dbluett

thanks ladies. I guess i just got so excited that I didn't hear what they said correctly.:haha:


----------



## Cridge

Congrats AMP26!!!

Drsquid - wowee!!! Triplets! How are you feeling about that? Scared? Excited? I felt very breathless from the very beginning of my pregnancy too. I thought it was strange and everyone thought it was because I had been lazy and I was out of shape. :dohh: I read into it and progesterone will do that to you. I still get pretty breathless, but nothing like I did in the beginning. :wacko:


----------



## drsquid

cridge- rescanned.. just twins.. ha just.. would been freakng out if i hadnt thought there were 3. it is quite frustrating as im in pretty good shape and just get so winded.. i stopped supplementing progesterone cause mine was naturally 259 (when they want it to be above 20...). my ovaries are still quite large so im guessing most of the 13 made corpus luteum cysts.


----------



## scerena

Twins is awesome congratulations :happydance: they are truly a miracle :hugs: try and rest as much as you can :hugs:


----------



## dbluett

Congrats drsquid.

Okay ladies follicels are now 19.6mm and 16.7mm, which means today is trigger day!!!:happydance::yipee::wohoo:

IUI is scheduled for sat morning at 10am.


----------



## Curliegirlie

Yay *dbluett*! We'll be awaiting your news!

*Scerena* - yes, I'm doing well, thanks! It's absolutely impossible to get anything done at work though. With the fatigue I am literally falling asleep at my desk (hopefully nobody notices when I close my eyes...). Yesterday I also had the worst headache ever. I never got them before and this was bad. I was really worried, because the night before, my OH used paint thinner in the house. We opened all the windows and doors, but I was afraid some lingered and made me sick, possibly affecting the little one. Hopefully all is ok though...


----------



## scerena

Dbluett- yay sending plenty of :dust: your way :wohoo:

Curliegirlie- glad you are doing good hun :hugs: does work know you are pregnant? Hope the paint thinner didn't cause your headache :hugs: headaches are the worse!


----------



## drsquid

curlie- it is unlikely it caused you any problems. they are barely sharing our blood supply at this point. headaches are super common and have been one of my biggest issues (in addition to fatigue) tylenol is ok to take btw. today im feeling... off.. not nauseated per se... just off and crampier


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Scerena *- no, work doesn't know yet. We haven't told anyone yet! My parents and my DH's parents don't live in the same town as us, so we're trying to organize a Skype date to at least tell them sort of face to face. With my DH's parents, it's no problem, but with my parents, getting my mom to download and install Skype is a challenge... Even with all my directions! Haha...

*Drsquid* - thanks for the reassurance! Congrats on the twins! Did you have a Dr's appointment, or is this all confirmed by your own scanning?


----------



## drsquid

my own scan. ob appointment is next weds the 18th


----------



## dbluett

So last night i took the trigger shot. My nurse also told us to go head and have :sex: LOL. Tomorrow is IUI day and I am getting nervous!!


----------



## Curliegirlie

Yay dbluett! Good luck!


----------



## dbluett

Thanks Curliegirlie!! How are you feeling?


----------



## Curliegirlie

Kinda worried actually... My symptoms seem to have dissapeared... :S


----------



## scerena

Dbluett- congrats :wohoo:

Curliegirlie- try not to worry hunni loads of ladies do not have symptoms :hugs: when is your scan?


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies! Just stopping in...glad all is well! 

Scerena- when do u test?


----------



## scerena

:hi: hope you and baby are well?
I test after the weekend.. I was weak and caved and tested 11dpo as i had pains- I'm classing it as :bfn:


----------



## Chiles

We are great, I have my gender scan on august 2nd....heard LO heartbeat today!!! 

I am hoping that its a :bfp: FX for you, and tons of :dust: :dust:


----------



## Chiles

here is my journal link https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/1063137-dream-come-true.html#post19054219

More updates to come


----------



## scerena

Thanks hun, think the :witch: will be here tonight or tomorrow I know when she's coming and she is def on her way :(

I will have a peak at your journal cannot wait to hear how your gender scan goes :)


----------



## Chiles

:hugs: 
Its not over til she shows up....I thought she was on the way too, so we shall see. But if she does we will not let it get any of you down. I am keeping my fx for you and the rest of our gonal girls!!! Either way we are one day closer to a :bfp: if this cycle don't do it, you have a greater chance next cycle. :dust:

@dbluett how did your iui go today? Hope you get some good numbers! :dust:


----------



## dbluett

Just had my IUI. Now the dreaded 2ww.


----------



## scerena

Sorry just got in...

No more pink cm when wiping- to be fair I'm not even sure if it was pink the loo roll was pink an I'd just woke up :haha:

So just going to wait and see if af comes no symptoms :shrug:
Feeling better now and got stocked up on pads :haha:


----------



## scerena

Well the :witch: is here in full swing... I am absolutely GUTTED, actually gutted doesn't even explain it! I had a :cry: on oh... Now I've pulled myself together. Phone up the clinic tomorrow to get a scan then onto another round of injectables if that pain was not a cyst hoping I don't have to sit out a cycle.


----------



## dbluett

Chiles-IUI went well. The dr said mobility was 23million. He said that was really good. We even had :sex: last night to give some extra. LOL

Scerena, I'm am so sorry. Hang in there. It will happen one day.


----------



## scerena

Thanks, good luck with your tww :hugs:


----------



## Curliegirlie

Scerena - so sorry to hear that... :( We're all here to support you!


----------



## scerena

Thanks hun that means a lot :hugs: I have a scan tomorrow just hoping I have no cysts so I can get on with the next cycle of injectables tomorrow fx'd!


----------



## Turkey16

Hi there everyone!!! Thanks for the warm welcomes! Just got back from my friend's wedding in Punta Cana, and I had a wonderful time. Took 5 mgs of femara on days 4-8, and did my first gonal-f shots on days 9 & 10. Kind of nerve-wracking to do it all internationally, but I think I pulled it off. Phew!! No major side effects, but I'm wondering if any of you experienced shortness of breath after starting the shots?? Might just be the traveling I suppose, but I definitely had some trouble taking a deep breath today...I'll run it by my RE when I head in for my Day 11 check-up. Hoping so hard for good news!!!! 

Crossing my fingers for all of you gals awaiting news!!!


----------



## Chiles

:hugs: scerena definitely cheering you on for your new cycle!!! Keep us updated!!!! Goodluck to all you other ladies in your new cycle or tww!!!! :dust:


----------



## drsquid

i have NO willpower.. scanned again

Spoiler
https://img542.imageshack.us/img542/9476/photo4of.jpg


----------



## Chiles

Awwww squid, you are probably still in shock. If I had the time and scan over and over I would too. Its amazing to see your babies I know. :) nice u/s


----------



## scerena

Drsquid- congrats on the Twinnies :) amazing scan pic :)

Chiles- thanks for cheering me on I have a scan in a couple I hours to check for cysts before I start meds again fx'd there are none! Hope you feel well?


----------



## dbluett

Good Luck scerena!! 
I am now 3 dpiui and i am getting very nervous. This 2ww is going to be really hard, especially since this is the first time getting to this point. 

:dust to all!!!


----------



## scerena

Well looks like another NATURAL cycle :cry: just been for my scan and I have a nice big 4+cm cyst on my right ovary!
So p*ssed off right now :(


----------



## gaijin

Scerena - sorry to hear that. It really sucks :-(


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Scerena *- cysts are the worst! I had a few of those...

*Dbluett* - when can you test?

*Drsquid *- that's absolutely amazing! Did you see the heartbeats? I'm anxiously awaiting my 8 week scan to make sure all is good. Like Chiles said, if I could be scanning on my own I would do it so often!

*Turkey* - I don't remember shortness of breath with gonal f, but I do remember being tired/sleepy at some point. It's possible. Best to mention it to your doctor, as you said! Hopefully you'll see some nice growth at your next appointment!


----------



## dbluett

Curliegirlie, my test is on the 30th. I am going to try and hold off on taking a hpt. But i know i will probably break and end up testing.


----------



## AMP26

drsquid said:


> i have NO willpower.. scanned again
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img542.imageshack.us/img542/9476/photo4of.jpg

If I had the means, I would scan everyday! I'm pretty jealous! Your babies are looking great!


----------



## AMP26

scerena said:


> Well looks like another NATURAL cycle :cry: just been for my scan and I have a nice big 4+cm cyst on my right ovary!
> So p*ssed off right now :(

I'm so sorry! :hugs: I had that happen one of my cycles and it is so frusturating! Are you going to take BC or just naturally let it resolve?


----------



## scerena

Amp26- :hi: just naturally resolve last time I had a cysts it was gone by my next af... So just a natural cycle and going to bd every other day :) 
How are you feeling?


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks for the advice curliegirlie!! I mentioned it to the nurse at my RE this morning and she said it was no biggie, probably just a little dehydrated from traveling. After the two 75 mg (???) shots of gonal-f the doc saw 5 nice follicles!! 2 big ones on each side and a smaller (but still a contender!!) on one or the other. I asked if that was ok and the doc said my "medicine loved Mexico". Took that as a positive even though I was actually in the Dominican Republic!!! Ha!! Now I'm just waiting for my bloodwork results. Here's hoping!!! :0)

Congrats to you by the way!!! I'm sure everything will be awesome at your 8 week scan.

Sorry to hear your news Scerena...I'd be pissed off too. Just try to stay positive and use the "natural cycle" to relax and rejuvenate for your next round of injectables or whatever you and the doc decide to do. 

Good luck to you dbluett (hope I spelled that right!!) I'm crossing my fingers for you to get your BFP this month!!!

Thanks and good luck to everybody!!!


----------



## AMP26

scerena said:


> Amp26- :hi: just naturally resolve last time I had a cysts it was gone by my next af... So just a natural cycle and going to bd every other day :)
> How are you feeling?

I'm still terrified... but I think that comes with finally getting pregnant after trying for so long. I have my first ultrasound Friday, so hopefully I'll feel better after that!


----------



## scerena

Turkey- Thanks hun :) yay for your follicles!!! When are you triggering?


----------



## scerena

Amp26- that's understandable hun :hugs: I hope your scan goes well on Friday can't wait for your update :hugs:


----------



## dbluett

Turkey16 said:


> Thanks for the advice curliegirlie!! I mentioned it to the nurse at my RE this morning and she said it was no biggie, probably just a little dehydrated from traveling. After the two 75 mg (???) shots of gonal-f the doc saw 5 nice follicles!! 2 big ones on each side and a smaller (but still a contender!!) on one or the other. I asked if that was ok and the doc said my "medicine loved Mexico". Took that as a positive even though I was actually in the Dominican Republic!!! Ha!! Now I'm just waiting for my bloodwork results. Here's hoping!!! :0)
> 
> Congrats to you by the way!!! I'm sure everything will be awesome at your 8 week scan.
> 
> Sorry to hear your news Scerena...I'd be pissed off too. Just try to stay positive and use the "natural cycle" to relax and rejuvenate for your next round of injectables or whatever you and the doc decide to do.
> 
> Good luck to you dbluett (hope I spelled that right!!) I'm crossing my fingers for you to get your BFP this month!!!
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everybody!!!

Thanks Turkey!! Sounds like your responding well to gonal. I did too, but it took me a little longer. I did 15 shots in total and had two follicels. 19.6mm and 16.7mm and that was last thursday when i triggered. The dr said that the 16.7mm would probably hit 18mm by sat when we did the IUI.

Here is some :dust: fo you!!


----------



## dbluett

scerena said:


> Well looks like another NATURAL cycle :cry: just been for my scan and I have a nice big 4+cm cyst on my right ovary!
> So p*ssed off right now :(

Scerena, I am so sorry hun. :hugs: Try to hang in there!


----------



## scerena

Dbluett- thanks Hun :hugs: I'm cool I wasn't earlier But after yelling at poor oh I'm fine :)


----------



## Turkey16

Not sure just yet...I guess it depends on my bloodwork results. Nurse said I'll either come back tomorrow or the following day, OR if the bloodwork comes back looking good, I could trigger tonight...we'll see. Just hoping this works cuz my hub is really freaked out by all these meds...sigh. 

I peeked at your journal this morning...so frustrating all this unexplained infertility, right??? Can't remember if you mentioned it or not, but have you had a Laparascopy/hysteroscopy (sorry if I misspelled). I went through 4 IUIs with everything looking great, to no avail. Ended up having that surgery and doc found slight endometriosis...he fixed me up and I was pregnant the next month...just throwing that out there...


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks dbluett! Right back at you with the baby dust!!! Here's a question...do you ask your RE to write your measurements down?? Or do you just remember?? This morning mine said them so quickly!! I asked the nurse afterward how many follicles I had, so that's where that info can from, but I felt awkward asking for the measurements...any advice would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Sorry to bombard y'all with info and questions, but I'm not sure where else to get such expert opinions!!! I had bloodwork and u/s done this morning on CD11. I took 5 mgs of femara on days 4-8 and 75 units of gonal-f on days 9 & 10. Doc saw 5 follicles: on right I have a 22x13, a 13x12 and a 16x12. On left I have a 19x14 and a 21x17. My estrogen was 211, progesterone was 0.75 and LH was 1.35. Lining was a 6.4. They want me to do another 75 unit shot of the Gonal-f and go back in for bloodwork and an u/s tomorrow. She said the hope is that the gonal shot will thicken my lining up. Does anyone have any insight here?? This will be my 3rd IUI this time around (I had 5 IUIs before getting pregnant with my now 2 and 1/2 year old daughter) and I realized I need to learn how to decipher all these numbers, rather than just go along blindly...any help or insight would be SUPER appreciated!!! Thanks!!


----------



## drsquid

afm- freaking out a bit today. brown blood, no real cramps (or not more than ive been having). i know it is common but it is still freaking me out. asked the techs to scan and they said ok.. but i dont think they wanna (different hospital)


----------



## dbluett

Turkey16 said:


> Thanks dbluett! Right back at you with the baby dust!!! Here's a question...do you ask your RE to write your measurements down?? Or do you just remember?? This morning mine said them so quickly!! I asked the nurse afterward how many follicles I had, so that's where that info can from, but I felt awkward asking for the measurements...any advice would be much appreciated!!!

When the nurse calls with my b/w results and further instructions, she will usually tell me what my estrogen level is and the size of my follicels. The place i go, has a small screen that you can see what they see. Sounds wierd but it's really cool. So i can also see as they measure them. When they reach mature, the sonographer (sp) actually prints off a ticket for me showing the final sizes.

Don't geel awkard asking. It's your right to know.


----------



## Cridge

Turkey - your estrogen seems a little low to me, but decent enough for a mature follicle. They want your lining to be at least 8mm, so that's why they're hoping the gonal-f will thicken it up a bit (which it should). Typically, lining grows about 1mm a day, although it could be more or less. Your 22 and 19mm follies could potentially ovulate in the next day or so, so hopefully they'll keep growing. By the looks of your LH though, I would say they're not quite ready. It's interesting that they even took your progesterone, as that doesn't tell you much of anything before ovulation.

Drsquid - I hope everything is okay! I'm sure it is - like you said, brown spotting is normal, although still freaky!! It might just be that your little guys are burrowing in nicely.


----------



## AMP26

Drsquid: I know how scary spotting can be. Try to just take it easy for he next couple of days. That seemed to work for me.


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks dbluett...I am trying to be more assertive at my RE's office. I've been pretty laid back up to this point, but reading this thread has made me realize that knowledge is power (sorry to be corny, but it's true!). My doc has the same technology where I can see what they're seeing and they always measure and say the measurements out loud, but they definitely never have given me a printout...that's awesome!!! So how is the 2WW treating you?? Are you hanging in there?? I am crossing fingers AND toes for ya!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Hi Cridge! First of all, congrats to you!!! Hope you are feeling great! Thanks for all the info. I took my shot tonight and I'm hoping to see some good-looking lining tomorrow! Do you think my "follies" (all this lingo is new to me!!) will grow also just by tomorrow??? The fact that there are 5 relatively large ones is a tad nerve-racking...do you think it's a big deal? I'm over thinking things as usual I suppose!!! As far as all my levels go, this is the first cycle that I've even attempted to understand them. I've been a very passive patient up to this point, but taking things to the next level w/ the gonal-f has really made me re-think things. However, I'm still trying to figure 'em all out. The nurse said all my numbers were w/i "normal range", so your analysis is definitely interesting! Is it possible that the estrogen and LH are on the low side cuz its early in my cycle (CD 11)? Who knows?? I go back
in tomorrow morning so we shall see! Thanks again for your help!!!


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Turkey *-
It sounds like things are progressing well with you! Yes, it's possible that your follicles can grow a bit by tomorrow. You have some good sized ones - are all 5 of them quite big? Sometimes just the biggest ones have mature eggs. As for estrogen levels, my clinic never measured them, so I can't help you there unfortunately. You're probably triggering soon, right?

*Drsquid* - I am thinking of you and hoping that all is well! I was also told that spotting is normal (not that I wouldn't be freaking out), as long as it's not a steady flow, accompanied by cramping.


----------



## Chiles

Turkey16 said:


> Hi Cridge! First of all, congrats to you!!! Hope you are feeling great! Thanks for all the info. I took my shot tonight and I'm hoping to see some good-looking lining tomorrow! Do you think my "follies" (all this lingo is new to me!!) will grow also just by tomorrow??? The fact that there are 5 relatively large ones is a tad nerve-racking...do you think it's a big deal? I'm over thinking things as usual I suppose!!! As far as all my levels go, this is the first cycle that I've even attempted to understand them. I've been a very passive patient up to this point, but taking things to the next level w/ the gonal-f has really made me re-think things. However, I'm still trying to figure 'em all out. The nurse said all my numbers were w/i "normal range", so your analysis is definitely interesting! Is it possible that the estrogen and LH are on the low side cuz its early in my cycle (CD 11)? Who knows?? I go back
> in tomorrow morning so we shall see! Thanks again for your help!!!

Hey!!! Been following your posts. I had a similar reaction with. femara and gonal. As Cridge mention that your estrogen levels are low for all those follicles to be mature. More and likely those are cysts. My doctor cancelled my cycle because I had the same issue. Every follicle contribute to e2 as well so the smalls ones are probably where your numbers are coming in at. Update us!!! And Goodluck!


----------



## dbluett

Turkey16 said:


> Thanks dbluett...I am trying to be more assertive at my RE's office. I've been pretty laid back up to this point, but reading this thread has made me realize that knowledge is power (sorry to be corny, but it's true!). My doc has the same technology where I can see what they're seeing and they always measure and say the measurements out loud, but they definitely never have given me a printout...that's awesome!!! So how is the 2WW treating you?? Are you hanging in there?? I am crossing fingers AND toes for ya!!!

TWW is treating me well. I am haning in there. I am 4dpiui. I have had some minor cramping. I am sure that by this time next week I will want to test, if the :witch: doesn't show up. But I am going to try and hold off. 

Thank you for crossing your fingers and toes!


----------



## dbluett

Turkey16 said:


> Sorry to bombard y'all with info and questions, but I'm not sure where else to get such expert opinions!!! I had bloodwork and u/s done this morning on CD11. I took 5 mgs of femara on days 4-8 and 75 units of gonal-f on days 9 & 10. Doc saw 5 follicles: on right I have a 22x13, a 13x12 and a 16x12. On left I have a 19x14 and a 21x17. My estrogen was 211, progesterone was 0.75 and LH was 1.35. Lining was a 6.4. They want me to do another 75 unit shot of the Gonal-f and go back in for bloodwork and an u/s tomorrow. She said the hope is that the gonal shot will thicken my lining up. Does anyone have any insight here?? This will be my 3rd IUI this time around (I had 5 IUIs before getting pregnant with my now 2 and 1/2 year old daughter) and I realized I need to learn how to decipher all these numbers, rather than just go along blindly...any help or insight would be SUPER appreciated!!! Thanks!!


Your estrogen does seem low for all those follies. I had a 19.6 and 16.8 and my estrogen was well over 700. I wish you luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Cridge

Turkey - it's very possible that both your follies and your lining will grow and it's a good sign that you're only on CD11. I had a bunch of large follicles, with 2 definitely mature at my last u/s, 1 more most likely mature by the time I ovulated, and I only have 1 bub growing. So I know it can be scary to have so many follicles growing, but based on your estrogen level, I wouldn't worry too much, as like Chiles said, many of them may just be cysts. I did end up with OHSS and had some pretty massive cysts early in my pregnancy, but they've all worked their way out now and my ovaries actually look better now than they have in ... well, probably forever.

I think things look good for you at this point and hopefully they'll continue to go well. I seemed to typically ovulate on CD18, so you could possibly have just a couple of days or maybe another week to go. That's why monitoring is so important. :thumbup:


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks for all the feedback gals...I went for another check at the RE this morning and the doc said I'd had a "perfect cycle"! I'm trying not to put too much stock in that one comment, but it sure made me feel good. I asked if my lining had gotten thicker at all and he said it had (I'm gonna call tomorrow to get specific #s, as they don't leave any, other than levels, on voicemail). My levels don't seem to have changed all that much...E-289, P-0.5 & LH-1.21. Regardless, I was told to trigger tonight, and IUI is scheduled for Friday. 

Here's a question in regard to my possibly "low estrogen"...isn't femara an estrogen-blocker? Is it possible that my level is on the low side as a result of taking that??? Good lord now I'm getting nervous that I have a boatload of cysts going on...trying not too overthink here, but it seems to be all I do these days...sigh. 

Anyway, thanks for all the insight & support.


----------



## Chiles

Yes that is correct about Femara, it has a short life in the system so there should not be to much interference from it now...My RE considered each mature follicle e2 should be at 150-400. And since I had PCO the smaller one contribute to e2 as well its hard to get an accurate number. That particular cycle I had 8 maturing follicles(later we found was cysts) they did and E2 and it came bk at like 400 something and i had to sit out an cycle on take birthcontrol pills. The cycle that they cancelled and I got pregnant on my e2 was like 4000 and I had 7 maturing follicles and lot of small ones. Thats just my story I am hoping it all works out for you!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks Chiles! You're so kind and knowledgable!! I just did a little research on the whole femara estrogen connection, and it does seem to be a consideration. I'm just glad I'm starting to understand the levels etc. because last time around I had no clue what everything meant. One last question...if I possibly have 3 mature follies (based on yesterday's u/s), then I should have an approx. E2 level of 600. What does it mean if I don't? (disregard the whole femara situation). Is that a crazy question?? I guess I don't understand what the estrogen's role is...I kind of get progesterone b/c I've taken the suppositories (fun!!) many a cycle and I understand progesterone to make things nice & sticky for ccessful implantation...estrogen (and LH for that matter) I'm not too clear on...

Thanks again for your help! Hope you are feeling great!!!


----------



## Chiles

Estrogen basically is like the egg inside of the follicle...the numbers let the doc knows if there is an possible mature egg in there. If you have 2 18mm follicles and your e2 is at 40, then more likely its just fluid filled cyst, versus if you had those same 2 18mm follicles and a e2 of like 450 then its more and likely those have viable eggs in there. You can also ask some of the ladies who have had ivf...when they would have like 12 follicles and only get 7 eggs and such. I don't know if I am explaining my best. But I am trying. Sorry. Don't worry about all that just now. Let's see how your cycle plays out. If you are doing the trigger then more and likely if those are cysts you will definitely know...goodluck


----------



## Cridge

Turkey - Chiles was right on - Femera is an estrogen blocker, but it's job is to make your body produce more estrogen and fsh because it thinks it's low (due to being blocked by the drug). Femera is out of your system in like 40 hours or less, but I guess it's possible that your estrogen might be slightly lower because of it. As your follies grow, they produce estrogen. The estrogen helps to thicken your lining. Once your estrogen "peaks" (which is completely varied by person and by cycle), it signals a burst in LH. The LH peak signals your follies to "pop". Once you've ovulated, the corpus luteum (what's left of the follicle) produces progesterone to "fluff" up your lining and make it nice and soft. The presence of progesterone keeps you from bleeding...and you probably know the rest.

So yes, a typical mature follicle should produce estrogen levels of somewhere around 200, but it could be more or less. Smaller follicles will also produce estrogen, which will obviously raise your level and may mislead someone into thinking they have a mature follicle. Based on what I know, your level should be fine at this point, but it is on the low side. Some doctors start to worry if it gets up near 1000 during a medicated cycle, and the higher it gets, the more a chance you have of OHSS (hyperstimulating). On my bfp cycle, my e2 was over 2000 with probably 3 fully mature follies and loads of smaller ones - way high, and yes, I hyperstimulated. BUT, I only got pregnant with one, so it was worth it for me.

I'll be interested to see what your lining measured today! I would trust your doctor in that everything went smoothly and hopefully you'll get your bfp!! Good luck!!


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks Chiles & Cridge...I really do get it now. Thanks for taking the time to explain the E2 to me. 

Just called my RE's office and was told my lining was at an 8 yesterday and that it was "type 2"...not sure what that's all about. She also said my right ovary has 1 @ 13-14 range, 1 @ 15-16 range and 1 @ 19. Left ovary has 2 in the 20 range. I asked her about the estrogen and she said it was normal...I asked if it might imply cysts rather than eggs and she told me no, that if there were cysts, they'd have seen them at my baseline u/s. now I'm REALLY confused!!! Ha! I guess I'll just try to relax...time will tell, right?? 

Thanks again, SO much!!! :0)


----------



## dbluett

Turkey16 said:


> Thanks Chiles & Cridge...I really do get it now. Thanks for taking the time to explain the E2 to me.
> 
> Just called my RE's office and was told my lining was at an 8 yesterday and that it was "type 2"...not sure what that's all about. She also said my right ovary has 1 @ 13-14 range, 1 @ 15-16 range and 1 @ 19. Left ovary has 2 in the 20 range. I asked her about the estrogen and she said it was normal...I asked if it might imply cysts rather than eggs and she told me no, that if there were cysts, they'd have seen them at my baseline u/s. now I'm REALLY confused!!! Ha! I guess I'll just try to relax...time will tell, right??
> 
> Thanks again, SO much!!! :0)

Good Luck!!!

Here is some baby :dust:


----------



## Curliegirlie

Good luck *Turkey*!

*Cridge* - did you find out the sex of your baby? Do you want to? :)


----------



## Cridge

Turkey - I'm not sure what "type 2" means...?? They look for lining that is trilameter, meaning it has 3 layers, so it might be related to that?? I would guess that you'll ovulate the 2 over 20mm, maaaybe the one at 19. Good luck!

Curliegirlie - yes! We found out at 13.5 weeks that we're having another boy, but we waited until our 16 week gender u/s to confirm. And then I had to triple check at 20 weeks, but even since 13 weeks, there's really been no doubting it. :haha: I would have LOVED to have a surprise baby once in my life, but since we had absolutely nothing for baby, I needed time to prepare. Also, I really was secretly (or not so much so) hoping for a girl, so I needed time to "mourn" so I wasn't disappointed at birth. It sounds crazy, I know, since I've been wanting another for 10 years, but yes, I did have some gender disappointment. Obviously, I'm thrilled to be having another baby and that he's a boy!

Will you be finding out?


----------



## Curliegirlie

I haven't decided! It's a toughie... On one hand I want to, on the other hand, I feel a surprise would be fun! But I'm not sure if I can handle not knowing...

Congrats to you and your little boy :) Is this your second?


----------



## dbluett

I have a question. The last few days i have been having some cramping, nothing major and not like AF cramps. Is it too early for implantation cramping? I will be 6dpiui.


----------



## drsquid

i dont wanna find out. my cousins have given me a bunch of stuff already and have a ton more to give me. they have 2 girls and a boy so im set either way


----------



## Turkey16

Cridge-thanks again!!! Such exciting news about your baby boy!!! Congrats!

Curliegirlie & Dr. Squid-I have a two & a half year old daughter and we didn't find out the sex beforehand. It was tough, but the anticipation was soooo fun! And I was SURE it was a boy...SURPRISE! Either way..so exciting! Congrats!!

Dbluett-sorry i can't help you...I'm still trying to figure this all out. Did you google??? A blessing and a curse I know, but at least info's available...


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies thought I'd pop by even though I am on a natural cycle... It's boring but relaxing just want to get onto my next round and I'm only cd5...

Gl ladies sending plenty of baby :dust:


----------



## Cridge

curliegirlie - yes, this is my 2nd. My first is 10 and we've basically been ttc #2 ever since he was born - even tried adoption for a couple of years, which didn't work out for us. So we're very excited to be adding another member to our family and unless a miracle beyond miracles happen, this will be our last - after 14 years of dealing with infertility, I'm so happy to close that book in my life!!

I'm always a little jealous of those that can keep gender a secret. I just couldn't do it with #1 and was even more obsessed about finding out with this one. I'd like to say that if by some chance I ever get pregnant again it'll be a surprise, but I just don't know if I could stand the suspense. Besides that, I don't think I could force myself to close my eyes during any part of an u/s, so I'm pretty sure I'd figure it out even if I did want a surprise. :haha:

dbluett - I implanted at 6dpo, so definitely not too early! :thumbup:


----------



## dbluett

Cridge said:


> curliegirlie - yes, this is my 2nd. My first is 10 and we've basically been ttc #2 ever since he was born - even tried adoption for a couple of years, which didn't work out for us. So we're very excited to be adding another member to our family and unless a miracle beyond miracles happen, this will be our last - after 14 years of dealing with infertility, I'm so happy to close that book in my life!!
> 
> I'm always a little jealous of those that can keep gender a secret. I just couldn't do it with #1 and was even more obsessed about finding out with this one. I'd like to say that if by some chance I ever get pregnant again it'll be a surprise, but I just don't know if I could stand the suspense. Besides that, I don't think I could force myself to close my eyes during any part of an u/s, so I'm pretty sure I'd figure it out even if I did want a surprise. :haha:
> 
> dbluett - I implanted at 6dpo, so definitely not too early! :thumbup:


Oh good to know. Did you have cramping?


----------



## drsquid

cridge- heh since i keep obsessively scanning... and i can read em... thisll be tough

turkey- im pregnant with twins so,,, twice the surprise


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Dr. Squid! Twins??...now that's a SERIOUS surprise! So exciting!!! Congrats to you!!!


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Dr squid* - that's great! You are set!

*Scerena* - enjoy your time off and try to relax.. I know it's hard not to obsess!

*dbluett* - I think it could be implantation, but I'm not sure!


----------



## scerena

Thanks curliegirlie I feel relaxed just weird not obsessing every single thing :haha: how are you?


----------



## Turkey16

OK girls...IUI this morning went well. Doc said my husband provided the "sample of the week"...HA!! 200 million/90% motility...from what I see online, that seems pretty good...definitely gave my hub an ego boost!!! Anyhow, I have another question for you...would it make sense that it'd be more painful to ovulate when there are multiple follicles?? I have been feeling VERY crampy since last night (triggered on Thursday at 7:30) and this morning my insides felt like they were going to burst! Normally I have NO clue when I'm ovulating! The IUI was a little more painful too, but I hear that that's more on the doc that performs it...what do you guys think???


----------



## scerena

Turkey- yay for oh's super :spermy: that's great! Yes my ovulation last month was sooooo crampy and I had three and ovulated two :)
Gl in your tww sending plenty of :dust: your way :hugs:


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks Scerena!! I'm seriously in pain over here! I can hardly stand up straight and coughing or sneezing is a nightmare!! Ugh! So in your post you said you had three follies and ovulated 2...how on earth do you know that?? Man I have a lot to learn!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Scerena...how are you doing by the way?? Do you have a plan of attack for next cycle??


----------



## drsquid

turkey= yay for super baby batter


----------



## scerena

Turkey- because I had 3 mature follicles and I went back and two of them was gone and one was still there and I already ovulated them before my trigger as the fluid etc was there so they saw two were gone :) next cycle just back onto injects apparently hopefully the cyst will go!
Hope the pain eases up for you I wa cramping for a couple of days but one day worse than the other :hugs:


----------



## Turkey16

Thanks Scerena! Definitely feeling better today. Thanks for clearing the follicle question up too. So I'm guessing you don't have any trouble ovulating on your own. I never even contemplated ovulating BEFORE giving myself the trigger shot! Luckily we've been "babydancing" up a storm in addition to the IUI!!! 

When will you know the status of your cyst? Does it hurt??


----------



## dbluett

Hi ladies!!! Currently 7dpiui, and getting very nervous. Going to take hpt next Wednesday or thursday. Blood pt is on july 30th. 

Best of luck to everybody


----------



## Turkey16

You're halfway there dbluett!!!:thumbup:
Baby Dust, Baby Dust, BABY DUST!!!


----------



## dbluett

Turkey16 said:


> You're halfway there dbluett!!!:thumbup:
> Baby Dust, Baby Dust, BABY DUST!!!

Thanks turkey. This tww is harder then I thought it was going to be. How are you feeling after your IUI?


----------



## Turkey16

It is hard!!! Just try to keep busy I guess...You're already a week in, so hopefully you'll be hearing good news before you know it!! Are you still spotting?? Any new thoughts on the possible implantation bleeding? Any other possible symptoms?? Are you taking progesterone?? That's what has stressed me out most during my last two 2WWs because it will usually hold your period off, so both times I've had my hopes up pretty high...

I'm feeling much better today. Really hoping for a BFP this cycle. Getting older and DH is really not keen on all these drugs. On top of that my 2.5 year old is finally hitting the terrible twos, so DH is not exactly chomping at the bit to have another one right this instant!!! It's tricky for me also, because i'm a big runner, and running helps keep the stress & anxiety away, but i've decided to stop, at least for a few days, just in case it has any effect on the whole "sticking" factor...ya know? I've read a lot of conflicting info, and this time I'm gonna play it safe. Man, if I'd have known it would be this tough, I'd have started trying a lot earlier...

Thanks for letting me vent!!! Hope you are feeling good!


----------



## scerena

Turkey- I never ovulate on my own- I had ovarian drilling done in january and I had two natural ovulations and a natural annovulation cycle, then clomid with thin lining and the injects was the boost my body needed by the looks of things :) 
How are you doing?


----------



## Cridge

dbluett - I'm trying to remember if I had cramping that cycle. I didn't mark on my chart that I did, so I may not have, but then again, part of me seems to remember slight cramping starting at 5dpo...(I know I had it in previous bfn cycles around 5dpo)?? Sorry - that's not much help. When I *knew* I had something to hope for was the evening of 7dpo. I suddenly had major blue veins all over my chest and my hair and face were extremely greasy. :sick: It was so sudden and out of the ordinary, that I pretty much knew at that point. I did have a temp dip on 6dpo, which had never happened before. I had a + blood test the morning of 9dpo, but my level was only 3 (so, some might not consider that +). The afternoon of 9dpo I had a barely, barely + hpt so I knew we had hit it right! Good luck!!


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Scerena...glad to hear that your feeling better about having to do this "natural cycle". I really hope you're right about it being just what your body needs!! Stay positive!! Ovarian drilling sounds so intense! I'd never even heard of it before joining this thread!!! I definitely don't understand what it's all about, so I'll need to do some research for sure!!!

Question for any of you knowledgable ladies...if I triggered on Wednesday of last week (7-18) and had my IUI on Friday the 20th, what day "po" do I consider myself today?? I felt super-crampy on Friday, an hour or two after the IUI, so should I assume those were ovulation pains?? Or could they have been a result of the IUI?? I've been reading lots of BFP stories that detail symptoms by "dpo"(including yours Cridge! :thumbup:) and I'd just like to know what day to consider myself!!! Any and all help is greatly appreciated!! 

Best of luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Hello gonal-f girls, hope you don't mind me joining in...loving your group and the support you all have for each other. My background.....After 4 years of TTC naturally hubby and I are now venturing into IUI. He has been tested and is absolutely fine (excellent were the words used) I have had various tests including a laparoscopy and dye and nothing showing as against us. Went to fertility centre last week and had CD2 scan which showed nothing out of the ordinary...blood tests however showed a high FSH level indicating that I have a low egg reserve. So the IUI process as started! Meds so far have been:

Letrozole for 5 days
Gonal F injection 150 for 6 days
Cetrotide injection for 2 days 

CD9 scan showed 4 follicles right side ranging from 7-14 and 2 on left side at 11 and 14. Dr said the follicles were "beautiful" which is encouraging! More gonal f and cetrotide injections and now progyluton tablets with CD 11 scan and blood tests tomorrow....hoping for good news.

The process so far hasn't been as scary or as invasive as we had thought...once I was over the initial fear of the needles I seem to have turned into a pro! Side effects so far have been feeling very hot and a dull headache and feeling a bit out of sorts mood wise... I wouldn't say moody or unhappy as such but not quite myself....but other than that all good....just feeling a bit like a pin cushion and my stomach is quite tender but bruising so far has been minimal. Interestingly feeling quite relaxed about this process as there is so little we can do to influence it, it's all about letting the chemicals do their thing!

Anyway, I'll keep an eye on your posts to see how you all progress.

Lots and lots of :dust: to all x


----------



## Cridge

turkey - I think they typically do IUI's about 24-40 hours before you ovulate, however, you typically ovulate about 48 hours after a trigger shot. My last few cycles I would get really crampy RIGHT after I ovulated for up to a day. When you ovulate, you release fluid and sometimes that fluid will irritate your uterus and cause cramps. That being said, IUI's typically cause cramping too. So, to be on the safe side, I would consider Saturday or Sunday 1dpo. There's no real way to tell unless you were temping, but I think that's a safe guess.

Welcome berrysmoothie! It sounds like you're on your way to a bfp! Low egg reserve can be scary, so I hope you get your bfp right away!!


----------



## Chiles

Hey Gonal Girls!!! Just stopping in to see how all is going!!!

GoodLuck Dbluett and turkey in the tww.

Scerena- Goodluck to you with your new cycle. Just because its a natural one does not mean you are out. You have the same chance of everyone else. :dust:

Welcome Berrysmoothie!!!! Wishing you the best on your ttc journey!!!! And soon well deserve :bfp:!!!!!!

See you ladies Around!!!!


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hello girls! I've been away for a few days!

Welcome *Berrysmoothie*! Keep us posted on your journey.

*Turkey* and *dbluett* - FX for you! Almost testing time for dbluett!

*Sceren*a - thanks for asking how I'm doing! I'm feeling very tired these days - quite bloated and a little queasy... But I'm hoping these are all good signs that all is well. I have an appointment Friday, and hopefully we'll see a heartbeat! So nervous...


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Thanks for all the welcome messages! Went to Drs today, blood tests good (didn't get the numbers though, oooops) 4 follicles doing well 17, 17, 18 and 19. Trigger shot tonight ovitrelle 250 and then IUI scheduled for Thursday. 

Have managed to remain remarkably calm throughout given that it's the first try but am starting to wish the days and weekends away now to get to Thursday and then to get through the TWW.....feeling nervous but in a nice way not a stressed out way...so far!

Looking forward to reading more of your posts, hopefully some good news coming for everyone. Lots of :dust: to all x


----------



## scerena

Curliegirlie- I hope you get to hear baby's heartbeat on Friday will be thinking of you and hope you feel better soon :)

Berrysmoothie- welcome :) what great follicles :) gl sending you plenty of baby :dust: good luck for Thursday :)

Chiles- thanks for your positive attitude it has made me feel a lot better about my natural cycle, it's going quick aswell just realised I'm cd10 already :) glade you and baby are both well :hugs:


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Everybody!!! 

Cridge: thanks for the help with the whole "dpo" determining advice...I'm gonna go with Saturday as 1dpo. Hope you're feeling great!!!

Dbluett: did you decide if you're going to take a HPT?? When is your blood test scheduled for??

Berrysmoothie: welcome to you!!! These ladies are so helpful and on top of things! I think you have a GREAT attitude about your whole situation...best of luck to you!!!

Curliegirlie: Do you have an ultrasound scheduled for this week?? How are you feeling?? 

Chiles & Dr. Squid: hope both you mamas are feeling fantastic!!!

Scerena: any word on clearance for next cycle? Hopefully you will be good to go!!!

Thanks again for all your help ladies. My beta is scheduled for Friday, August 3rd. Trying not to "symptom spot", but it ain't easy!!! :0)


----------



## scerena

Turkey- cant wait for your beta :) do you reacon you will test before??
Nope I have to have a cd3 scan when af shows, I have a scan booked for August 14th even if no af as my cycles were irregular before the ovarian drilling :) hopefully we will get the go ahead for the next cycle :)


----------



## dbluett

Turkey16 said:


> Hey Everybody!!!
> 
> Cridge: thanks for the help with the whole "dpo" determining advice...I'm gonna go with Saturday as 1dpo. Hope you're feeling great!!!
> 
> Dbluett: did you decide if you're going to take a HPT?? When is your blood test scheduled for??
> 
> Berrysmoothie: welcome to you!!! These ladies are so helpful and on top of things! I think you have a GREAT attitude about your whole situation...best of luck to you!!!
> 
> Curliegirlie: Do you have an ultrasound scheduled for this week?? How are you feeling??
> 
> Chiles & Dr. Squid: hope both you mamas are feeling fantastic!!!
> 
> Scerena: any word on clearance for next cycle? Hopefully you will be good to go!!!
> 
> Thanks again for all your help ladies. My beta is scheduled for Friday, August 3rd. Trying not to "symptom spot", but it ain't easy!!! :0)


Hi Turkey. Blood test in next Monday. I was going to try and hold off, but i may test tonight. I am 13 dptrigger and 11 dpiui. I have had some minor cramping and some back ache, but I am not trying to symptom watch.


----------



## dbluett

Curliegirlie said:


> Hello girls! I've been away for a few days!
> 
> Welcome *Berrysmoothie*! Keep us posted on your journey.
> 
> *Turkey* and *dbluett* - FX for you! Almost testing time for dbluett!
> 
> *Sceren*a - thanks for asking how I'm doing! I'm feeling very tired these days - quite bloated and a little queasy... But I'm hoping these are all good signs that all is well. I have an appointment Friday, and hopefully we'll see a heartbeat! So nervous...

Getting very nervous. Think I may take HPT tonight. But not sure yet.


----------



## scerena

Cant wait to see your results :)

Its nearly 9pm here, what time is it where you are?


----------



## dbluett

scerena said:


> Cant wait to see your results :)
> 
> Its nearly 9pm here, what time is it where you are?

Its just before 5 pm here. Trying to decided if I want to do it tonight or tomorrow morning. I also heard it's better to do it in the morning, But I have seen people get BFPs at night.


----------



## scerena

Gl :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Turkey16

Good luck dbluett!!!!


----------



## drsquid

dbluett- fingers crossed for you. it is so scary to take that test... my hands always shook


----------



## Turkey16

scerena said:


> Turkey- cant wait for your beta :) do you reacon you will test before??
> Nope I have to have a cd3 scan when af shows, I have a scan booked for August 14th even if no af as my cycles were irregular before the ovarian drilling :) hopefully we will get the go ahead for the next cycle :)

I am not a fan of testing beforehand...for me, the possible disappointment coupled w/ the possible uncertainty is a little too much. I tested on 14dpiui, (it was a sunday) on my first attempt and got a BFN....I was holding onto the shred of hope that the various message boards gave me, but in my heart I knew it was a no. Too stressful for me...

If any of my possibly imagined side effects persist, I'll let y'all know, otherwise I'll give you an update on August 3rd...


----------



## drsquid

turkey= yeah ive been there.. downside to testing "late" if it is neg, it is neg. i preferred to wait for af but if you are on progesterone it isnt going to happen. i tested early this cycle cause i knew i was gonna be at work for a super long day the beta day... so i tested 2 days early cause i was going to lunch with girlfriends who could make me feel better. i did the test... saw it was neg and hopped back in bed. like 2 min later i couldnt resist looking again and... omg, super subtle not neg.. but i was still scared to test beta day


----------



## Turkey16

drsquid said:


> turkey= yeah ive been there.. downside to testing "late" if it is neg, it is neg. i preferred to wait for af but if you are on progesterone it isnt going to happen. i tested early this cycle cause i knew i was gonna be at work for a super long day the beta day... so i tested 2 days early cause i was going to lunch with girlfriends who could make me feel better. i did the test... saw it was neg and hopped back in bed. like 2 min later i couldnt resist looking again and... omg, super subtle not neg.. but i was still scared to test beta day

Exactly Dr. Squid!!! At least if you test at 10dpiui or so, you actually can hold out hope that a BFN could be wrong! Last cycle I did just what you did...planned to be with girlfriends when i got the beta results, so they could console me...it definitely helped, but that was when they told me they were moving me on to the injectables, so....that was a tad emotional. 

Anyway, I'm so happy for you and your babes!!! So exciting and awesome!!! Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## dbluett

HPT was...:bfn:
But I won't let myself get disapointed until i hear the blood test results (4 more days). I was doing some research and some women will never get a positive HPT.


----------



## Turkey16

I'm with you dbluett...good attitude!! Stay positive! I've also read lots of success stories that started with a negative hpt....beta is Monday???


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Well iui was today....hubby had 80mln after washing. V crampy this morning and still am, just trying to stay amused/sane for next 2 weeks! Watching this thread actively and sending luck and :dust: to you all x


----------



## Turkey16

Good luck berrysmoothie! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## scerena

Berrysmoothie- great numbers :happydance:

Dbluett- love your attitude cnt wait until your beta :)


----------



## dbluett

Turkey16 said:


> I'm with you dbluett...good attitude!! Stay positive! I've also read lots of success stories that started with a negative hpt....beta is Monday???

Yup beta is monday at 7 am. The nurse usually calls around noonish with results. So I will be on the edge of my seat until she calls. I was doing some more research ( and not that I am getting my hopes up, just being curious LOL), but i was reading an article where several women had negative hpts even when they were 3-4 months along. Apprentaly some women's HcG levels can be so low to be detected by a hpt.


----------



## Chiles

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

AND TONS AND TONS MORE TO EVERYONE!!!!! Bring on the bfp!!!!


----------



## lilyannabella

Hi ladies! Can I join? I'm lilyannabella and I was diagnosed withh Pcos when I was 15 (I'm 26 now) . My hubby and I have tried 2 rounds of clomid and diagnosed with being clomid resistant. I asked for femara but my doctor said no he's moving right along to FSH injectables.. That really freaked me out because I'm so afraid of needles. So I've been reading this thread and you ladies have made me feel a lot better going into this. I hope we all finally get our BFPs!!! I know it can be frustrating but I know we'll get there.


----------



## scerena

:hi: lilyannabella :) welcome!
I too am clomid resistant sucks right!
You will be a pro in no time at the injections once you've done the first one you will be okay :hugs: when do you start??

Dbluett- looking forward to your beta results :)

Chiles- thank you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lilyannabella

scerena said:


> :hi: lilyannabella :) welcome!
> I too am clomid resistant sucks right!
> You will be a pro in no time at the injections once you've done the first one you will be okay :hugs: when do you start??
> 
> Dbluett- looking forward to your beta results :)
> 
> Chiles- thank you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Well my specialist said I should come back to him Sept 6th. He wants me to relax because he knows how the clomid made me crazy. So I'll get my scripts then.. I hope we all get our bfps because it sure does suck going through all of this.. 

:hugs:


----------



## scerena

Yh it sucks big time :/
Clomid is a nasty drug I HATE it!
Are you ttc#1???


----------



## lilyannabella

Yeahh I am!! And it gets harder and harder each day for me because all my close friends are due to have their babies end of this month and early august. So I have been avoiding them right now. I shouldn't bee jealous of them but I am.sigh..its been hard.


----------



## scerena

I understand that completely I'm in the same situation :(
But it will be our turn and our babies will be even more of a miracle :)
Sending you plenty of baby :dust:


----------



## lilyannabella

I think so too. We'll have our babies..its just taking a little longer but we'll get there :hugs:


----------



## Turkey16

Great post Chiles!!! It definitely brightened my day!! 

Welcome Lilyannabella!! You and Scerena are right...you'll get your babies. Just be patient and try not to let other people's situations get to you...remember you never know what goes on in their lives. TTC #1 taught me those lessons, and recalling them now, while struggling to conceive #2 really helps. You will both get your turn, and it will be even sweeter because of all you had to go through!!!


----------



## dbluett

lilyannabella said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join? I'm lilyannabella and I was diagnosed withh Pcos when I was 15 (I'm 26 now) . My hubby and I have tried 2 rounds of clomid and diagnosed with being clomid resistant. I asked for femara but my doctor said no he's moving right along to FSH injectables.. That really freaked me out because I'm so afraid of needles. So I've been reading this thread and you ladies have made me feel a lot better going into this. I hope we all finally get our BFPs!!! I know it can be frustrating but I know we'll get there.

Hi :wave:
I also have PCOS and am clomid resistant. I just did my first round of injectables. It's not that bad, and you get use to it. 

:dust:

Wish you luck!!!


----------



## Chiles

Welcome lilyanabella!!!!!

I can remember ttc reading these post and see women with their bfp and think of a million different ways I would be feeling if it was me. And i been through alot to get here...but I never gave up. I never tried clomid, but femara did not do anything for me. I also have PCOS, and IR. I was on like 4 diffrent pills when i got pregnant and it took a while to get the right combination. If someone would have told me that I would get pregnant in april I would of been so much easier on myself. So what I am trying to say is if you get bfp tomorrow or 3 months from now...you never really know when its gonna happen...but it will happen...the waiting part sucks but it will be right on time. Good Luck!!!! And we will be here to support you along the way!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Hey dbluett...I've been thinking about you. How are you holding up???


----------



## dbluett

Turkey16 said:


> Hey dbluett...I've been thinking about you. How are you holding up???

Hi turkey!
I'm holding up just fine. Haven't really had any symptoms. Beta is tomorrow, so I guess we will see.
How are you feeling?


----------



## scerena

Gl for tomorrow dbluett :hugs: :dust:


----------



## dbluett

scerena said:


> Gl for tomorrow dbluett :hugs: :dust:

Thanks scerena. Getting nervous.


----------



## scerena

I bet you are I would be too, do you get your results the same day? Have everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## dbluett

scerena said:


> I bet you are I would be too, do you get your results the same day? Have everything crossed for you :hugs:

Yes I usually get the results the same day. I will be on the edge of my seat until I get "the call". I'm just worried because I have not had any symptoms.

How are you feeling?:hugs:


----------



## Turkey16

dbluett said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> Hey dbluett...I've been thinking about you. How are you holding up???
> 
> Hi turkey!
> I'm holding up just fine. Haven't really had any symptoms. Beta is tomorrow, so I guess we will see.
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Hey Dbluett!!
Glad to hear you're doing well!! I will be thinking of you tomorrow!!!! Hopefully you have something going on afterward to distract you until you get "the call".

I'm fine. Definitely having some cramps...a lot like AF cramps, but shorter in duration. I've had cramps w/ the last two IUIs too, but not til a day or so before my beta. These cramps have been going on for days now, and my test isn't 'til Friday!!! Not sure if that means anything, but I'm really hoping it does!!!


----------



## MelbTaurus72

I'm on day 4 of Gonal F 400mg. Up from last months dose of 150mg. Am hoping for a good result as previous ultrasound and bloods showed not much action and cycle got cancelled. That was crushing.

Incredibly have felt no side effects at all....(this is worrying me a little...is it working...doing a mental trip on myself)

Anyway...hopefully on Friday the blood work will show that there is something there and I can feel hopeful that we can get to retrieval stage.


----------



## drsquid

dbluett- i had no symptoms (well i was tired but i was on progesterone) at all. i had a lot more symptoms all the months of my failed iuis. beta on 13dpo came back at 148... so dont feel out with no symptoms. good luck tomorrow


----------



## Turkey16

MelbTaurus72 said:


> I'm on day 4 of Gonal F 400mg. Up from last months dose of 150mg. Am hoping for a good result as previous ultrasound and bloods showed not much action and cycle got cancelled. That was crushing.
> 
> Incredibly have felt no side effects at all....(this is worrying me a little...is it working...doing a mental trip on myself)
> 
> Anyway...hopefully on Friday the blood work will show that there is something there and I can feel hopeful that we can get to retrieval stage.


Hey there MelbTaurus72! 
Just wanted to tell you that I was on a much smaller dose (75mg) of Gonal F, but I didn't feel any side effects either. I wouldn't stress!

Good luck on Friday!!


----------



## dbluett

Just had my beta, should know the results this afternoon. Of course I just went to the restroom and I'm spotting grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Turkey16

dbluett said:


> Just had my beta, should know the results this afternoon. Of course I just went to the restroom and I'm spotting grrrrrrrrr.

Stay positive dbluett!!! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## dbluett

Turkey16 said:


> dbluett said:
> 
> 
> Just had my beta, should know the results this afternoon. Of course I just went to the restroom and I'm spotting grrrrrrrrr.
> 
> Stay positive dbluett!!! Fingers crossed!!!Click to expand...



Thanks Turkey. I am hoping that it is just late implantaion bleeding. The dr office should be calling soon. I have everything crossed LOL [-o&lt;


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Dbluett* - when I got my BFP (from a blood test result) I was actually quite surprised, as I didn't have any symptoms either! They hit soon after though!

*Berrysmoothie* - good luck! FX!

*MelbTaurus* - I didn't have many symptoms from the gonal f - don't worry about that!

Welcome *Lilyannabella*!

*Turkey* - I forget (sorry!) are you testing soon?

*Scerena* - I like your positive attitude! The time goes by faster if you can manage to not obssess, and it sounds like you're doing well!

*Drsquid* - your babies are gorgeous! :) It's fun that you get to scan yourself!

As for me, my OH and I were lucky enough to hear a heartbeat Friday (167 beats per min - pretty sure that's good) and I am graduating to an OB-GYN (need to book an appointment). It's bittersweet because my clinic was AMAZING - seriously the best health care I've ever gotten for anything. They were so nice and caring. Hopefully I can find an OB-GYN who is as nice. I told myself I'd be less worried once I heard a heartbeat, but of course I'm not... It took so long to get here that to me the pregnancy feels "fragile" and I am so afraid!

Hope all you ladies are doing well! :)


----------



## Cridge

good luck dbluett!!

curliegirlie - I was the same way with my 1st - freaked out til the very end. :hugs: Although, it does get better once you're out of 1st tri. Congrats on hearing the hb - and yes, that's a great hb!!


----------



## scerena

Curliegirlie- thanks I'm going fine :) think I'm cd16 today :) 
aw that is so nice you heard your baby's heart beat :hugs: I hope once out of first tri you will be able to relax although I expect that will still be hard :hugs:

Dbluett- routing for you :hugs:


----------



## Chiles

@ curlie, yay for hearing the heartbeat, and that is a very good heartbeat :). I felt the same way about leaving my clinic. I had the option for them to be my ob because they have 2 offices in one, which kind of sucked seeing pregnant women all the time while ttc. but I know most of them have been through fertility treatments as well. The only down side is the drive back and forth. It takes anywhere between 45 mins to 1hr one way which was already interfering with me and hubby work schedules. So I opted out and we went bk to my gyn office. As far as being nervously pregnant I can relate to that as well. And yet I still get nervous from time to time. I have develop a habit of checking for spotting every time I tinkle. But I am slowing progressing each day. I am ready to meet the halfway mark in a little more than 4 weeks. It will get better.

Dbluett-good luck with your beta results!!! 

Hope all is well ladies!


----------



## dbluett

Thans everybody for the support. Beta was BFN. Onto the next round. Well once :witch: gets here.


----------



## Turkey16

dbluett said:


> Thans everybody for the support. Beta was BFN. Onto the next round. Well once :witch: gets here.

Well that plain old sucks. So sorry...

The best way to deal is to "jump right back on that horse" so to speak. Hopefully AF will arrive soon and you can get the ball rolling right away. I know it's advice you've heard before, and it doesn't make the disappointment any less, but at least you can keep trying. Stay positive and know that It'll be a BFN one of these days...always remember that. 

Thinking of you, and I'm available if you need to VENT!!


----------



## scerena

I am so so prey to hear that :hugs:
The :bfn: after my first roun was SO disappointing and I completely understand how you are feeling right now hun :hugs:
Take time to chill out and do something fun with oh Hun, I'm here if you need to speak :hugs:


----------



## dbluett

scerena said:


> I am so so prey to hear that :hugs:
> The :bfn: after my first roun was SO disappointing and I completely understand how you are feeling right now hun :hugs:
> Take time to chill out and do something fun with oh Hun, I'm here if you need to speak :hugs:

Thanks Scerena!!! going on vacation in 12 days. Maybe I will treat myself to a drink or two LOL

:hugs:


----------



## dbluett

Turkey16 said:


> dbluett said:
> 
> 
> Thans everybody for the support. Beta was BFN. Onto the next round. Well once :witch: gets here.
> 
> Well that plain old sucks. So sorry...
> 
> The best way to deal is to "jump right back on that horse" so to speak. Hopefully AF will arrive soon and you can get the ball rolling right away. I know it's advice you've heard before, and it doesn't make the disappointment any less, but at least you can keep trying. Stay positive and know that It'll be a BFN one of these days...always remember that.
> 
> Thinking of you, and I'm available if you need to VENT!!Click to expand...

Thanks Turkey. yeah it does suck. But i just had that feeling that I wasn't. So I wasn't too shocked. Vacation in 12 days, so that should be nice.

:hugs:


----------



## scerena

Yes I would hun! I did when I went to the Dominican in may I drank etc and had my first ever 30day natural cycle so I do believe relaxing is key :)

Where are you off to??


----------



## dbluett

scerena said:


> Yes I would hun! I did when I went to the Dominican in may I drank etc and had my first ever 30day natural cycle so I do believe relaxing is key :)
> 
> Where are you off to??

We are going to St Maarten.


----------



## Turkey16

We are going to St Maarten.[/QUOTE]

That sounds awesome! Will you be able to work your doc visits around it?? We went to Punta Cana at the beginning of this cycle, and I just managed to make it work by the skin of my teeth! I had to bring the gonal-f on the plane and do my first ever 2 shots while I was there!!! Yikes! 

Either way...just enjoy yourself!!!


----------



## drsquid

dbluett- im sorry. *hugs*

i "discharged" myself back to my ob... i have insurance for her and nada for the clinic.


----------



## alicatt

Hi :hi: Ladies!

I thought I would say hello. I have been trying for a few months, with clomid and then a cycle withouth meds. I am trying gonal f this month and don't really know anything about it.

Can anyone fill me in? Have we got some success stories here? I think I read somewhere that there is an increased risk of multiples? How many follicles did you all have when you ovulated?


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Sorry to hear your news dbluett....hopefully you'll have a nice relaxing break away and will be all ready for the next go....your time will come hunny x


----------



## scerena

:hi: alicat :)

Yep increased chance of multiples...
I had 3 follicles :)
And there's some success stories on here too :)

Gl with your first round you will be a pro in no time :)

Dbluett- have a lovely vacation :)


----------



## Curliegirlie

Sorry to hear your news *dbluett* :( - we all know what that feels like! Treat yourself to some fruity drinks on vacation! It'll be great!

Hi *Alicat* - yes, there is an increased risk of multiples. I don't know about your clinic, but mine was very cautious. After a few failed rounds of gonal f with timed intercourse, I was converted to an IVF cycle. Only 1 embryo was tranferred, but it stuck! I was shocked! I am now cautiously pregnant (almost 9 weeks). We have some other ladies on here that have had IVF and non IVF success with gonal f. It works wonders!

FX for you and your first cycle! This is a great group - everyone is so supportive! :)


----------



## alicatt

Thanks everyone!

I will be doing an IUI with donor sperm, I'm single and almost 40 and gave up on finding Mr. Right. Figured I'd give it a try on my own! I'm excited to see what Gonal F will do this month, but a little worried about the multiples. Being a single mom to triplets might be a little overwhelming to say the least! I would be fine with twins though. Since this is the one and only time I will be pregnant (I think).

Has anyone had any side effects? Fatigue? Headache? 

Would love to hear more success stories!! :hug:


----------



## dbluett

Thanks ladies. I am so looking foward to my vacation. So the :witch: showed up today. She wasted not time LOL. Waiting on the dr office to call me back to see what the plan of attack is, since I will be out of the country for a week. But it looks like we will wait until September. Which is fine with me. I see some furity drinks in my near future LOL


----------



## Chiles

alicatt said:


> Hi :hi: Ladies!
> 
> I thought I would say hello. I have been trying for a few months, with clomid and then a cycle withouth meds. I am trying gonal f this month and don't really know anything about it.
> 
> Can anyone fill me in? Have we got some success stories here? I think I read somewhere that there is an increased risk of multiples? How many follicles did you all have when you ovulated?

Hello< Welcome aboard!!!!

All fertility have their risks right...well I must say that I have not read up on alot of women conceiving multiples with gonal except in most cases where IVF was involved and sometimes not even then. I had 7 mature follicles, and was unable to convert to IVF and I opted out of follicle reduction. My cycle was cancelled and for the first time ever I ovulated on my own. And I ended up with one baby. Looking back I had to get pregnant before the cycle was cancelled. and we were not even trying.:dohh: If your fear is having to many follicles you can do follicle reduction, or IVF. But I honestly think you will do fine.


----------



## Chiles

Sorry Dbluett about the Beta, But enjoy your vacation and we will be ready to cheer you on for the next cycle!


----------



## Cridge

So sorry Dbluett!! :hugs: I'm glad you have a vaca to look forward to - sounds like great fun!

Welcome Alicatt. :hi: I'm 2 for 2 with gonal-f. I conceived my 10 year old on my first round of gonal-f and I have a little ninja (as we call him) cooking, which I conceived on the first round of gonal-f. I don't remember how many follies I had with my oldest (at least 2), but this one I definitely had 2 mature, but possibly a couple/few more mature by the time I ovulated. Both times they've been singletons from the start.

As far as side effects, gonal-f has been my drug of choice. I had no side effects with #1, and I did have a side effect with this one, but as horrible as it is, I can't remember what it was! I'll have to go check my notes. I just remember having a side effect that I wasn't planning on. :blush:


----------



## alicatt

dbluett said:


> Thanks ladies. I am so looking foward to my vacation. So the :witch: showed up today. She wasted not time LOL. Waiting on the dr office to call me back to see what the plan of attack is, since I will be out of the country for a week. But it looks like we will wait until September. Which is fine with me. I see some furity drinks in my near future LOL

So sorry about your beta, it is never fun to get the sad news like that. :hug: OHH.. fruity drinks sound yummy! Enjoy your vacation, maybe the break will do you some good, and you'll be so relaxed you'll conceive naturally? Worth a shot :)


----------



## alicatt

Cridge said:


> So sorry Dbluett!! :hugs: I'm glad you have a vaca to look forward to - sounds like great fun!
> 
> Welcome Alicatt. :hi: I'm 2 for 2 with gonal-f. I conceived my 10 year old on my first round of gonal-f and I have a little ninja (as we call him) cooking, which I conceived on the first round of gonal-f. I don't remember how many follies I had with my oldest (at least 2), but this one I definitely had 2 mature, but possibly a couple/few more mature by the time I ovulated. Both times they've been singletons from the start.
> 
> As far as side effects, gonal-f has been my drug of choice. I had no side effects with #1, and I did have a side effect with this one, but as horrible as it is, I can't remember what it was! I'll have to go check my notes. I just remember having a side effect that I wasn't planning on. :blush:

Well that is good news! Sounds like it is only a slight risk of multiples then.

Congrats on your baby!!!


----------



## mizuno

Hi ladies,

I'm starting gonal-f this month, so I'm joining your thread and see what kind of success you've been having with it. Though I think I have a different problem than most here (I ovulate on my own but have a thin lining), I hope that gonal-f, combined with cetrotide/orgalutran will work for me, as menopur did not.

Well, just thought I'd say hi....:hi:

:dust: to all


----------



## Chiles

Welcome aboard Mizuno!!! 

Wish you all the luck with Gonal!!!! Keep us updated on your cycle. Are u doing iui, or ivf, or just time intercourse?


----------



## mizuno

thanks chiles and congrats on your bfp (very belated :))

We haven't decided what to do yet regarding IUI/timed BD. My RE wants us to do IUI, but I'm trying to delay it as long as possible. 

What did you do when you got your BFP? 

I know there is a higher chance with IUI than timed BD, but it seems so invasive... 
Actually, I was wondering if anyone around here has had it done and if they could share their experience with it?


----------



## Chiles

Thank you!!! 
I have done iui, with only one mature follicle. and its not as bad as I thought. I was crampy for like a day and a half. That cycle was a bfn. 

The cycle I got pregnant was just with intercourse...not timed. We just had sex like 2 days before my cycle was cancelled and walah, it happened at the least expecting time. I went back and read my posts and how I was gonna look into ivf for august etc. And think wow... it really hit us out the blue. :wacko:


----------



## mizuno

you are so lucky! I hoped it would happen for us "when we least expect it" (which truthfully is never - I'm always expecting it :)). 

It's good to hear that IUI is not as bad as one might think. I just had a sonohysterogram and I assumed that IUI would be kind of like that. Mind you, that wasn't terribly painful, just on a few occasions. 

Well, I guess we have a couple of weeks to decide what to the when ovulation comes...


----------



## alicatt

mizuno said:


> you are so lucky! I hoped it would happen for us "when we least expect it" (which truthfully is never - I'm always expecting it :)).
> 
> It's good to hear that IUI is not as bad as one might think. I just had a sonohysterogram and I assumed that IUI would be kind of like that. Mind you, that wasn't terribly painful, just on a few occasions.
> 
> Well, I guess we have a couple of weeks to decide what to the when ovulation comes...

The IUI is not as bad as the HSG, when they do the HSG you aren't usually fertile so the cervix is usually closed, which is what causes some of the cramping. My cervix does not like being disturbed! When the IUI is done you are very fertile so the catheter can slip up there more easily. You may still have a little cramping afterwards, but it isn't as bad as the HSG, at least it wasn't for me! GL and FX'd!!


----------



## mizuno

thanks for reassuring me, ali!
I was really hoping we can do this ourselves, but I think it's time to realise it's not likely to happen without some help (we've been trying for 13 months now).
Not looking forward to more injections though... HCG shot gave me some mad pain and swelling. Whatever, it'll all be worth it in the end :)


----------



## alicatt

mizuno said:


> thanks for reassuring me, ali!
> I was really hoping we can do this ourselves, but I think it's time to realise it's not likely to happen without some help (we've been trying for 13 months now).
> Not looking forward to more injections though... HCG shot gave me some mad pain and swelling. Whatever, it'll all be worth it in the end :)

Yep! I hear you, it is a tough decision to make. I'm single and going this alone and using donor sperm, so I really didn't have much choice in how I could get pregnant. For me, the decision to have a child at all was the big one. I have tons of family support, in fact my Mom almost wants a grand baby more than I want a baby! :haha: Well almost!

Where are you in Canada? I'm Canadian as well, but have been living in the States for many years now. I started my treatment in Florida, but I've been in Ontario for the past month and have been able to continue my treatments up here. In fact, the clinic I am going to here has been awesome, and they were the ones that suggested the injections. The nurse there felt sorry for me since I have to pay so much of this out of pocket and has given me the Gonal F for free! They are left over from other patients that didn't use all of it. So that is a nice bonus!

My FS suggested raspberry leaf tea to help thicken the lining to me just the other day, maybe that is something you could try? Also, when I was in FL and doing clomid, my lining was a little thinner then they would have liked, and he put me on progesterone suppositories to help thicken it up. Oh, and I am taking baby aspirin and it is supposed to increase blood flow to the ovaries and uterus too. So there are many options to help make that lining nice and thick and inviting for implantation!

Let us know what you decide to do regarding IUI or natural (or a combination of the 2)! If I were in your shoes, I would opt for a combination. As the IUI ensures that the :spermy: get up into your uterus, which I am told is a great feat and sometimes the reason women aren't able to get pregnant. There are some women who have an inhospitable vagina/cervix which prevent the :spermy: from getting into the uterus. I think it has to do with the pH of the cervical mucus, and it kills the little guys before they can make it. 

Either way, good luck, and keep us posted!!!


----------



## Cridge

Mizuno - With my 2 gonal-f rounds (I conceived both rounds), I didn't use the HCG trigger shot (long story with the first, but that worked so well, I chose to skip it the 2nd time), so I ovulated on my own and conceived without an IUI. I'm not saying IUI isn't worth it, but it's definitely possible to #1: ovulate on your own without the trigger shot, and #2: get pregnant without IUI. GL!


----------



## Turkey16

Hey everybody!! Just popping in to say hello! Reading this thread obsessively trying to pass the rest of this 2WW!!! Roughest one yet, as I feel like I'm having a lot of symptoms, but I know they may very well be in my head, or progesterone driven...UGH!!!

Chiles, Cridge, Dr. Squid & Curliegirlie...hope you're all feeling fantastic!

Dbluett...a "natural cycle" sounds like a breath of fresh air, especially if you're going on vacation. Take it from me-traveling with needles and giving yourself shots kinda takes away from the "R&R" if you know what I mean. I'd consider it a "baby moon" because before too long you'll have a little one and carefree traveling will be a thing of the past!! :haha:

Good luck to you Alicat...it's wonderful that you have such great family support!

Mizuno...welcome!! I say IUI all the way, I've had a bunch of them and I've never experienced anything other than a twinge of mild discomfort. 

One last thing...can't quite remember who was asking about how the gonal shots were, but I wanted to weigh in and say I felt they were a piece of cake. I was expecting them to be tough and I was pleasantly surprised to see they were really no different than the ovidrel shots I take with each cycle. Hope this helps!

Good Luck to everybody!!!


----------



## mizuno

alicatt said:


> My FS suggested raspberry leaf tea to help thicken the lining to me just the other day, maybe that is something you could try? Also, when I was in FL and doing clomid, my lining was a little thinner then they would have liked, and he put me on progesterone suppositories to help thicken it up. Oh, and I am taking baby aspirin and it is supposed to increase blood flow to the ovaries and uterus too. So there are many options to help make that lining nice and thick and inviting for implantation!

Ali, I have been drinking RRLT religiously for the past few months with no improvement in my lining, but will continue drinking it this cycle, as I actually like the taste of it. 
I'm also going to start acupuncture this cycle - I heard that might help.
I was considering trying baby aspirin, but I'm thinking that maybe it's too many things all at once? How long do you take baby aspirin for? Do you stop after ovulation? I read something about aspirin (no necessarily baby aspirin and not sure at which point during pregnancy) being associated with birth defects, which freaked me out a bit. 

I am in Toronto. My clinic is downtown and they are really nice, though I doubt they would give me free drugs :) Luckily my drug coverage is really good and all my meds are covered. 

BTW, I think it's great that you have decided to try this on your own - I have a couple of friends who are tired of waiting for mr. right and are considering getting donor sperm. good luck to you!


----------



## mizuno

Cridge said:


> Mizuno - With my 2 gonal-f rounds (I conceived both rounds), I didn't use the HCG trigger shot (long story with the first, but that worked so well, I chose to skip it the 2nd time), so I ovulated on my own and conceived without an IUI. I'm not saying IUI isn't worth it, but it's definitely possible to #1: ovulate on your own without the trigger shot, and #2: get pregnant without IUI. GL!


cridge, I would love to stay optimistic about this, but it's a bit discouraging to see how few people have thin lining and that the therapeutic options really are limited. as ali pointed out, there are a few things I can still try to increase the lining, but as far as the medication with proven benefits goes, there is not much. I hope that this new protocol of GnRH agonist/antagonist will help delay my ovulation for long enough for my lining to get thicker, but I wonder if just adding estrogen would accomplish the same thing? I guess I'll go with my RE's suggestion this time and then suggest estrogen in the next round. 

thanks for all your encouragement girls! :hugs:


----------



## Curliegirlie

Welcome *mizuno*!

I was thinking the same as you at the beginning - that all this is so invasive as I moved from oral medication to injectables and timed intercourse to IVF - but it worked, so it was worth it in the end! It's not that bad, you'll see!

P.S. *Alicat*, your dog is ADORABLE!


----------



## Jellz

Hello Everyone!

I found this thread while using google and I must say you women are awesome!
I started my Gonal F cycle last night, I couldn't give myself the shot :nope: just couldn't look at the needle let alone stab myself with it (i hate needles) so I had my DH do it and i must say, it wasn't that bad.
I take another shot tonight and then tomorrow morning go in for monitoring. My RN started me on 75iu.

Here is my story in a nutshell....I got my AF at the age of 13 and it never came back. After going to the doctors for many years they finally diagnosed me with PCOS in 2006. My DH and I have been trying to conceive since 2010 and after 3 failed cycles of Clomid we decided to see a Fertility specialist earlier this year. They gave us a plan but i decided to put it off for a little bit hoping that it would happen naturally. I have done every test in the book :wacko: They have all come back "normal", the only thing they find is an imbalance of hormones. 
July 1,2012 I went back to the Fertility Clinic and met with a new doctor. After running some test she told me that I don't have PCOS but instead have Functional Hypothalamic Amenorrhea. So this is where I am now, TTC with Gonal-F. Unfortunately I haven't researched as much because everything happen so quickly, so reading your stories has given me hope. 

I have no idea what questions I should be asking my RN or what hormones I should be keeping track of?? So any help would be appreciated. 
I am the only one in my family with this problem. My sister has 4 beautiful boys and everyone is looking at me like, "when are you having a baby!" It's frustrating because not everyone knows what I am going through.
So finding this thread lets me know that I am not alone so thank you all for hearing me and look forward in sharing my journey and reading your stories! 
XoXo
Buby dust to all!! :dust:


----------



## alicatt

Jellz said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I found this thread while using google and I must say you women are awesome!
> I started my Gonal F cycle last night, I couldn't give myself the shot :nope: just couldn't look at the needle let alone stab myself with it (i hate needles) so I had my DH do it and i must say, it wasn't that bad.
> I take another shot tonight and then tomorrow morning go in for monitoring. My RN started me on 75iu.
> 
> Here is my story in a nutshell....I got my AF at the age of 13 and it never came back. After going to the doctors for many years they finally diagnosed me with PCOS in 2006. My DH and I have been trying to conceive since 2010 and after 3 failed cycles of Clomid we decided to see a Fertility specialist earlier this year. They gave us a plan but i decided to put it off for a little bit hoping that it would happen naturally. I have done every test in the book :wacko: They have all come back "normal", the only thing they find is an imbalance of hormones.
> July 1,2012 I went back to the Fertility Clinic and met with a new doctor. After running some test she told me that I don't have PCOS but instead have Functional Hypothalamic Amenorrhea. So this is where I am now, TTC with Gonal-F. Unfortunately I haven't researched as much because everything happen so quickly, so reading your stories has given me hope.
> 
> I have no idea what questions I should be asking my RN or what hormones I should be keeping track of?? So any help would be appreciated.
> I am the only one in my family with this problem. My sister has 4 beautiful boys and everyone is looking at me like, "when are you having a baby!" It's frustrating because not everyone knows what I am going through.
> So finding this thread lets me know that I am not alone so thank you all for hearing me and look forward in sharing my journey and reading your stories!
> XoXo
> Buby dust to all!! :dust:

WOW, I have never heard of that! I wonder what she found in your tests that prompted her to say you had that instead of PCOS? Very interesting! I'm not sure if I have PCOS or not. I have been told my ovaries do not have cysts, and then another Dr said they were. My blood work seems to be indicative of a mild case of PCOS, as my E2 is normal, but my LH is 1.5 times greater than my FSH. My testosterone level was slightly elevated too. I don't know anything about your current diagnosis, so I don't think I can be much help there! I too am doing Gonal F for the first time this month, and started on Monday. So I guess I'm a day a head of you? From what I read, Gonal F is the way to go. More women seem to respond to it, and do well using it. So let's hope this is our month! :dust:


----------



## Jellz

Thanks for the Welcome Alicatt!!! 
Doctors said that I had a mild case of PCOS as well but the doctor that I am seeing now said that my hormone levels don't coincide with that of PCOS. She told me my estrogen levels are low but other than that I don't know what else to ask. I go in tomorrow, so lets see what she says!
Yes I am praying that this is our month
XoXo


----------



## scerena

Welcome Jellz :)
Hope everything goes well for you, the needles arent too bad when you get started with them :) its great you have your oh to help you :)

gl ladies :dust:


----------



## alicatt

Jellz said:


> Thanks for the Welcome Alicatt!!!
> Doctors said that I had a mild case of PCOS as well but the doctor that I am seeing now said that my hormone levels don't coincide with that of PCOS. She told me my estrogen levels are low but other than that I don't know what else to ask. I go in tomorrow, so lets see what she says!
> Yes I am praying that this is our month
> XoXo

Jellz!

There are many tests that they can do, the best are on Day 3 of your period.

FSH 
LH
Estrogen (e2)
Progesteron (p4)
Prolactin
Testosterone
TSH - if you suspect your thyroid is under/over active
AMH - only if you are over 35 (it tests for ovarian reserve)

There is a good website: https://fertilityplus.com/faq/hormonelevels.html that explains what each test result should be, and why. It helped me figure out what issues I had, because sometimes the Dr's don't really tell you much.

GL!!!


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hi Jellz!

The shots get easier and easier to do... I think nobody likes the idea at first!

As for the diagnosis - I also have hypothalamic amenorrhea. It's basically a scientific way of saying that nothing is really wrong structurally or hormonally, but for some reason, your hypothalamus is not sending out the signal to ovulate. This can happen for many reasons. Are you thin? Being underweight can cause hypothalamic amenorrhea. That's why athletes and girls with anorexia often lose their period. You don't even have to be that thin - everybody is different, and some people need a BMI of 20 or so to ovulate. Conversely, people who are very overweight can have the same problem. Other reasons could be some sickness or a tumour, but since you've had so many tests that's probably not the case. Maybe it's a mystery like with me. I stopped the pill and didn't get my period for over a year, and that's what they told me I have. I have no idea if my period will ever come back.

Anyway, I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## DancingDiva

Hey ladies,

Thats me got confirmation ill be starting back on the Gonal F next week just need to wait for AF to show her ugly face. I was on this thread in April/May when i went through my first IVF cycle which was unsuccessful now im back to join you all for my 2nd cycle.


----------



## alicatt

DancingDiva said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Thats me got confirmation ill be starting back on the Gonal F next week just need to wait for AF to show her ugly face. I was on this thread in April/May when i went through my first IVF cycle which was unsuccessful now im back to join you all for my 2nd cycle.

Welcome back DancingDiva! So are you doing another IVF round? I haven't really thought about IVF yet. How do they get the eggs? That is something I have always wondered, but never really asked anyone. :haha: I hope this round is successful for you!

:hug:


----------



## scerena

Dancing Diva- :hi: I remember you I think it was from my clomid thread? Anyway good luck :)


----------



## Jellz

Alicatt - Thank you for the website! It was extremely helpful :thumbup:

Curliegirlie: I am so happy to finally cross path with someone with the same diagnoses :dance: I was beginning to think I was the only one
To answer your question, I used to be thin. I danced throughout Junior High School and was a dance major in High School. This is why when AF didn't show up again after the first time, the doctors said it was normal because of the physical activity. In 2000 I stopped dancing due to a knee injury and AF has never shown (well not on her own at least) I did have an MRI done and everything is normal. So a mystery indeed my friend! I see you are expecting....Congratulations!!!:yipee:

Here is my update - I went in this morning for ultrasound and Blood work and I just received a call from my RN that I'm "progressing nicely".... how exciting! I am to continue with 75 units of Gonal F and go in on Saturday morning for monitoring.
Just a quick question...when should I ask about my E2 level? 

DancingDiva - Welcome back :wave: 

:dust:
XoXo


----------



## norahbattie

I need my gonal girls more than ever!!!!! I have been taking clomid and metformin since I was last on here and had 2 cycles where I had good response and this cycle well have 1 follicle that hasn't grown in the last 2 days and still staying at 12mm, endometrial lining is getting bigger at 7.9mm, I am day 13 today....well the story goes, I have moved from one town to another but haven't had my care transferred yet. The FS nurse was saying to take 150IU of gonal F today and tomorrow and then HCG late on Sunday, has anyone else been on clomid and gonal F?


PS congrats to the new :bfp:


----------



## Chiles

@Jellz you can ask her whenever you talk to her again...or call and see. They usually will tell you, but then you have some ppl that don't care they just wanna here its good or bad. So next time just ask...I am sure she will be happy to tell you. 

@ Dancing Diva, welcome back. 

@norah- I remember you as well, but I don't know from which thread? I have never done the clomid and gonal combo cycle, but I have done a femara and gonal combo cycle. 

Well Goodluck ladies!!!!!

@turkey when are you testing???


----------



## norahbattie

i am one of the original gonal girls...probably from page 1 or 2


----------



## Chiles

I feel bad now!!!! Has it been that long??? Sorry Norah!!! Welcome back!!

Everyone here is new and I have gotten use to them...Cridge and I are the only old heads I think! that still come around, and now you!!


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Everybody!!! 

Chiles-you are such a sweetie...thanks for remembering! Tomorrow is the big day! I'm definitely nervous. I'd be a liar if I said I didn't have my hopes up as I feel like I've experienced a whole bunch of symptoms that I didn't notice in the least during my last 2 BFN cycles. I'm trying to coach myself a little this evening that it may not be good news, in spite of what seems like A LOT of symptoms. Anyway, my beta is at 9:00 am tomorrow. Crossing fingers BIG TIME!!! 

Good luck and baby dust to everybody!!!


----------



## Turkey16

norahbattie said:


> I need my gonal girls more than ever!!!!! I have been taking clomid and metformin since I was last on here and had 2 cycles where I had good response and this cycle well have 1 follicle that hasn't grown in the last 2 days and still staying at 12mm, endometrial lining is getting bigger at 7.9mm, I am day 13 today....well the story goes, I have moved from one town to another but haven't had my care transferred yet. The FS nurse was saying to take 150IU of gonal F today and tomorrow and then HCG late on Sunday, has anyone else been on clomid and gonal F?
> 
> 
> PS congrats to the new :bfp:

Norahbattie-this cycle I've taken femara & Gonal f, Chlomid KILLED my lining, but it's not a prob with the femara. I remember reading your posts back in the beginning of this thread, so you must've used gonal f before right?? Is it just this particular combo that's new for you??


----------



## Chiles

Turkey- I am wishing you the best tomorrow, and hoping you get a great beta back!!!! Whew you are a good one holdinf out testing til tomorrow...I and a poas addict lol. In fact I poas the other day just because I saw it under the cabinet... :haha: fx and tons of baby dust!!! :dust:


----------



## Turkey16

Chiles said:


> Turkey- I am wishing you the best tomorrow, and hoping you get a great beta back!!!! Whew you are a good one holdinf out testing til tomorrow...I and a poas addict lol. In fact I poas the other day just because I saw it under the cabinet... :haha: fx and tons of baby dust!!! :dust:

Chiles, I literally just LOL'd!! That is the funniest thing I've heard in a while! I sure hope the test came back positive!!! :haha: I don't like peeing on a stick cuz the thought of the disappointment just kills me...WAY too many BFNs in my day!!! 

How's being pregnant treating you?? Are you feeling well?? Any crazy cravings?? Will you find out the sex?? How about names...are you there yet?? Haha!!! It's just so darn exciting!!! I'm really happy for you!!


----------



## Chiles

Yes it was very positive! :haha:

Pregnancy is going great....Its getting more exciting each day....I am finding out the gender hopefully on the 31st! And as far as names for a girl we are going with Reagen Skye, or Kylee Madison...boy it will more likely be an Jr... I never thought that it would happen, and each day I am amazed at the fact that I am actually pregnant..I can remember riding home crying after every failed cycle...and I never thought ir would happen. That's why I am so in tune with you ladies and try to keep it positive because I will never forget the struggle to keep going. And please excuse my misspelled words...I am on my dumb phone!!


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Turkey, best of luck for your beta! You are fab for not having tested yet....am 8dpiui and desperat too, although hubby has banned me! Let us know how you get on and GL again! Xxx


----------



## Curliegirlie

Welcome back *norah*!

I've never been on clomid and metformin, but we're here to support you!


----------



## Curliegirlie

P.S. Good luck tomorrow Turkey!


----------



## scerena

Turkey- gl :dust:

Norah- :hi: welcome back, I've only ever done clomid and now injectables so I'm of no help sorry...

Chiles- love the names you have chosen :hugs:

Berrysmoothie- gl to you too hun :dust:


----------



## drsquid

turkey- fingers crossed

chiles- yay for feeling great. today is the first day im crazy cranky.


----------



## scerena

Drsquid- loving your scan photos :)


----------



## Turkey16

BFN...what a bummer. Really had my hopes up this time too. What the heck is wrong??


----------



## scerena

Turkey- so sorry hun :hugs: what dpo are you?


----------



## Chiles

drsquid said:


> turkey- fingers crossed
> 
> chiles- yay for feeling great. today is the first day im crazy cranky.

I have my moments!!!!! :haha: Has it set in that you are having twins yet??? You are so lucky!!!! My cousin is expecting her first set of boy/girl twins which are due in November!!! Are you going to find out the sex? Hope things get better for you soon!!



Turkey16 said:


> BFN...what a bummer. Really had my hopes up this time too. What the heck is wrong??

:hugs: Sorry Turkey. Don't let it get you down. We will put that energy into next cycle...one day closer to that bfp:flower:


----------



## alicatt

So sorry Turkey about your BFN.. do you have a plan for next month? :hug:

Ladies, I have a question about gonal f as this is my first month trying it.

I started taking it on Monday, and went in this morning for a US and blood work, to see how I was responding to the gonal f, and I was very disappointed. My follicles were the exact same size this morning (Friday) as they were on Monday! No new development, and no increase in size. Has anyone else seen this? I can't seem to figure it out. My Estrogen was 190 so it is rising, but the follicles were not growing. The FS decided to keep my dose the same and to add menopur to the mix for the next 5 days. Then I'll go back on Wednesday for another scan. 

Has anyone else not responded to the Gonal F? Or is it possible that I'm just a late bloomer? Last month I had a nice follicle that I developed on my own without meds. 

drsquid.. great scans of your twins, I'm so excited for you! I would love to have twins! 

chiles.. congrats on your pregnancy too! So nice to see that there are some awesome success stories out there!

:hug:


----------



## drsquid

chiles- yes an no... started looking at twin nursing pillows etc.. i think im the only person on the planet who never wanted twins. sure it is kinda neat and i dont wanna root against either of them but... one would be much easier. ive always pictured myself baby wearing etc. and i just cant see how im gonna make that work


----------



## Chiles

@allicat- Don't let that get you down....I don't remember if you said that you have pcos or not...but if you do that is normal...I was a late responder to gonal f too, especially at the low doses. When my RE upped my dose it still took a while but then I overstimmed easily....and thats why my cycle was cancelled. The same thing happened to Curlie Girl and she had to convert to IVF. So you are not out yet, It just might be a longer stimming cycle. You will have no follies then out of no where they will grow like crazy...You will respond regardless it just may take a few days longer :)

@Drsquid-It will all grow on you perfectly...and having twins in the house is going to be sooo much fun watching them grow up and seek their personalities etc....I am looking forward to your updates! Have you started a Journal yet?


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Turkey* - so sorry to hear about your BFN - we'll be here for your next try! It will happen!

*Alicatt* - Just like Chiles, I was a slow responder. My doctor kept having to up the dose bit by bit slowly because there wasn't much of a change... then all of a sudden, woosh! TONS of follicles! That's why I was converted to IVF - they didn't want to risk 10 eggs implanting or something like that! I think you may just need to increase the dose. It's normal that it takes time. My doctor always started low because each person responds differently.


----------



## DancingDiva

Hi , Thanks for all my welcome posts I remember you all from previous posts and I am glad to see we have some more BFP's from the last time I was here, good luck to you all.

Alicatt - they retrieve your eggs by injecting a needle into you follicle and extracting the fluid and egg contained within the follicle. i was sleeping when this happened and didnt feel anything until I was awake and it was slightly uncomfortable nothing you couldnt handle.


----------



## alicatt

Curliegirlie said:


> *Turkey* - so sorry to hear about your BFN - we'll be here for your next try! It will happen!
> 
> *Alicatt* - Just like Chiles, I was a slow responder. My doctor kept having to up the dose bit by bit slowly because there wasn't much of a change... then all of a sudden, woosh! TONS of follicles! That's why I was converted to IVF - they didn't want to risk 10 eggs implanting or something like that! I think you may just need to increase the dose. It's normal that it takes time. My doctor always started low because each person responds differently.

EEK! I don't have the option of IVF, so I hope I don't end up with 10 follies! That would be horrible! I'm going in on Wednesday to see where we are at. Hoping and praying that I only have 2-3 maturing ones!


----------



## Jellz

Hello Ladies!!

Alicatt: wishing you GL on Wednesday!

So just wanted to give you girls a quick update...I went in this morning for bloodwork & sono, everything is looking great so far. This is cycle day 6 for me and I am still on 75 units of Gonal F. On my left ovary I have a 14.5, 13.5 & 11 and a lot of little ones On my right I have a 13 & 10 and some smaller onse. They say I am progressing very well. 
I am praying and keeping my fingers crossed.

XoXo


----------



## alicatt

Jellz said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> Alicatt: wishing you GL on Wednesday!
> 
> So just wanted to give you girls a quick update...I went in this morning for bloodwork & sono, everything is looking great so far. This is cycle day 6 for me and I am still on 75 units of Gonal F. On my left ovary I have a 14.5, 13.5 & 11 and a lot of little ones On my right I have a 13 & 10 and some smaller onse. They say I am progressing very well.
> I am praying and keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> XoXo

Jellz, that is great! So you have 5 that look promising. I only had 2 on CD7 and they were both 7mm. So we'll see what they are like on Wednesday. Did they mention what your lining looked like? Your follies look great!! GL!


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Alicatt *- hopefully they'll find the perfect dose and all will be good! FX for you!

*Jellz* - Yay, FX that things continue to progress well!


----------



## alicatt

Curliegirlie said:


> *Alicatt *- hopefully they'll find the perfect dose and all will be good! FX for you!
> 
> *Jellz* - Yay, FX that things continue to progress well!

I'm now taking 75 iu of Gonal F and 75 iu of Menopur.


----------



## Chiles

I had 7 mature follicles and alot not far behind those...My RE wanted me to convert to IVF which I didnt have that option either. My cycle was cancelled. We may have had sex like the day before or so my cycle was cancelled or even the day after but I never ovulated on my own until then...And I am only having one baby. I was so scared though because of the risk of etopic or super twins but it all worked out. And we honestly didnt think it would happen at all


----------



## alicatt

Chiles said:


> I had 7 mature follicles and alot not far behind those...My RE wanted me to convert to IVF which I didnt have that option either. My cycle was cancelled. We may have had sex like the day before or so my cycle was cancelled or even the day after but I never ovulated on my own until then...And I am only having one baby. I was so scared though because of the risk of etopic or super twins but it all worked out. And we honestly didnt think it would happen at all

Well that is good to hear! Only problem is that I'm single and doing this with donor sperm. So if they cancel my cycle, I'm cooked :( Plus I'll waste all my :spermy: since I'm in Canada this month, and won't be able to take it back to the states with me. :nope:


----------



## Chiles

I hope everything pans out and you get your bfp!!!! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## drsquid

alicatt- fingers crossed for you, im single too. have you spoken to them about selective reduction, are you willing to do it if it came to that? (or think you would be... cause i was pretty sure i could but when it theoretically reared its head it was a lot harder to consider... so it is hard to REALLY know).


----------



## alicatt

drsquid said:


> alicatt- fingers crossed for you, im single too. have you spoken to them about selective reduction, are you willing to do it if it came to that? (or think you would be... cause i was pretty sure i could but when it theoretically reared its head it was a lot harder to consider... so it is hard to REALLY know).

What is selective reduction? I have heard that they can go up there and remove some of the follicles before you do the IUI if you end up with too many. Or do you mean after implantation? Taking one (or more) out if I end up with too many? I think I could easily do the first option, but the second one would be hard to do. Although, having 3+ babies as a single mom would be difficult! I would love to have twins. I guess it is one of those things that I would deal with one way or the other if it ever happened?


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Alicatt*- I had to go up from 75 - I don't remember what the magic dose was (I think 150 gonal-f and 75 luveris)

Are you doing your treatments in Canada?


----------



## drsquid

well both are options. chiles was offered the option of follicle reduction so she can likely tell you more about that. heh it is funny, twins were my fear... and look what happened =)


----------



## alicatt

Curliegirlie said:


> *Alicatt*- I had to go up from 75 - I don't remember what the magic dose was (I think 150 gonal-f and 75 luveris)
> 
> Are you doing your treatments in Canada?

Well this month I am. I am in Canada for 6-7 weeks and figured I would see if I couldn't continue my treatment while I was here. As soon as my IUIs are done, I will be heading back to the States. In fact I have had to extend my stay by a few days to squeeze them in. I just hope my boss is OK with my delay!! What is Luveris? Is it another name for the LH/FSH combination like Menopur?


----------



## alicatt

drsquid said:


> well both are options. chiles was offered the option of follicle reduction so she can likely tell you more about that. heh it is funny, twins were my fear... and look what happened =)

Interesting! I am not sure that they offer the follicle reduction thing here, but you never know! I just need to wait until Wednesday and I'll know what we are dealing with. Ugh this wait is almost as bad as the 2WW! :haha: Seems like I'm always waiting. Groan.

Yep! You have twins on the way! Do you have family/friends to help support you? Did you use frozen donor sperm? I'm excited for you!!!


----------



## Chiles

Follicle reduction they numb the vagina and go up in there with a small needle and aspirate the follicles to minimize the mature ones and the ones close to being mature. I freaked out at the last minute and said no. And when I mean the last minute I was maybe one minute away from having the procedure.


----------



## alicatt

Chiles said:


> Follicle reduction they numb the vagina and go up in there with a small needle and aspirate the follicles to minimize the mature ones and the ones close to being mature. I freaked out at the last minute and said no. And when I mean the last minute I was maybe one minute away from having the procedure.

Oh my! That is definitely last minute! How many did you have? Was that the cycle you got pregnant?


----------



## Chiles

all together i had like 15 follicles....and yes thats the cycle I got pregnant.


----------



## alicatt

Chiles said:


> all together i had like 15 follicles....and yes thats the cycle I got pregnant.

WOW! That is wild, and only 1 of them took! Well I hope I have the same, just 36 hours until I find out!


----------



## Chiles

kinda of bad odds I know....But only 7 were over 15mm


----------



## alicatt

Chiles said:


> kinda of bad odds I know....But only 7 were over 15mm

How many were over 18? I think that is the cutoff for if they are mature. At least how many had the potential of being over 18 by the time you O'd? Maybe you only had 3-4 of that size? 

This time tomorrow I will know whether I have any follicles!


----------



## Curliegirlie

alicatt said:


> Curliegirlie said:
> 
> 
> *Alicatt*- I had to go up from 75 - I don't remember what the magic dose was (I think 150 gonal-f and 75 luveris)
> 
> Are you doing your treatments in Canada?
> 
> Well this month I am. I am in Canada for 6-7 weeks and figured I would see if I couldn't continue my treatment while I was here. As soon as my IUIs are done, I will be heading back to the States. In fact I have had to extend my stay by a few days to squeeze them in. I just hope my boss is OK with my delay!! What is Luveris? Is it another name for the LH/FSH combination like Menopur?Click to expand...

Luveris is just LH... As far as I can tell, I am the only one in this group who had the gonal-f/Luveris combo.


----------



## alicatt

Curliegirlie said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curliegirlie said:
> 
> 
> *Alicatt*- I had to go up from 75 - I don't remember what the magic dose was (I think 150 gonal-f and 75 luveris)
> 
> Are you doing your treatments in Canada?
> 
> Well this month I am. I am in Canada for 6-7 weeks and figured I would see if I couldn't continue my treatment while I was here. As soon as my IUIs are done, I will be heading back to the States. In fact I have had to extend my stay by a few days to squeeze them in. I just hope my boss is OK with my delay!! What is Luveris? Is it another name for the LH/FSH combination like Menopur?Click to expand...
> 
> Luveris is just LH... As far as I can tell, I am the only one in this group who had the gonal-f/Luveris combo.Click to expand...

That is interesting. Never heard of it! I guess your Dr likes to have more control over the ratio between LH and FSH. Mine just added Menopur which has both in it already. I figure that as long as it works, I will do what they say! GL!


----------



## Chiles

Allicat- there was maybe 3 that were over 18...don't quote me on that.


----------



## alicatt

Chiles said:


> Allicat- there was maybe 3 that were over 18...don't quote me on that.

WOW, and they cancelled your IUI for that? Oh well, it doesn't matter anymore because you got pregnant :) :) :)

Now it is my turn.. hehe.. at least I hope it is!


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies I hope that everyone is well?
sending plenty of baby :dust:

I have my scan on the 14th to check wether this cyst has gone so I can get going with my second cycle so fx'd hoping my af is here by then too so hopefully I can get going again :)


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hi *Scerena*! FX crossed for you! Cysts suck!

*Alicatt* - yeah, I think each doctor and each clinic have a slightly different way of doing things!


----------



## alicatt

So I had my scan today. I now have 4 follicles between 8-10mm in size. So that is great, but why are they still so small? I have been taking 75 iu of Gonal F and 75 iu of Menopur, and they are still not growing that fast. So now I have to go back on Saturday morning for a repeat to see where we are. They gave me more Gonal F and Menopur and are waiting for my blood work to come back before they give me the dose. I should know later today what it is. 

Has anyone else had slow growing follicles like this? I normally don't ovulate until CD16-17 on my own anyway, but they are usually bigger than this on their own by this time. So odd that the Gonal F and Menopur seems to be slowing down the growth.


----------



## scerena

Curliegirlie- yes they do suck :( 10weeks tomorrow already that has gone quickly :happydance:

ALicat- mine grew very slow and then BAM I ovulated 2 before my next scan! They can grow quickly all of a sudden :)


----------



## alicatt

scerena said:


> Curliegirlie- yes they do suck :( 10weeks tomorrow already that has gone quickly :happydance:
> 
> ALicat- mine grew very slow and then BAM I ovulated 2 before my next scan! They can grow quickly all of a sudden :)

Yikes! I hope mine don't do that! They are doing blood work, and I should get those results here soon. That should help determine the speed.

Thanks for letting me know that they can speed up. I feel like I have turtle follicles! Don't they say, slow and steady wins the race?


----------



## Chiles

Scerena- FX that the cysts are gone and you can start a new cycle!!!!! Are you on Birthcontrol or they sitting back to see if they will just dissolve on their own?

My cycle that I ended up with 8 huge cysts they gave me the option to see if they dissolve or do birthcontrol. I did the birthcontrol because if they didn't I would have to wait out longer. I know alot of ppl that try to conceive is scares of the birthcontrol but it gave my body a much needed break and I responded lovely the next cycle. Maybe to lovely but hey it worked!!!


----------



## scerena

Chiles :hi: no bcp's just naturally as one I had before went naturally so fx'd! How are you and baby???
They didn't offer me birth control, but hoping I don't need it like last time, yes you did respond lovely :)

Alicat- yes slow and steady is the way I done 15 injections they were so slooooow! And I only obulated before as it was the weekend and my clinic don't do weekend scans, they wasn't expecting it lol not was I we was hoping to trigger that day of the scan!
Gl i am sure it won't happen it's rare I think :shrug: I was happy I didn't need the trigger though as my body worked for once :)


----------



## drsquid

ali- i was using 225 of gonal and 150 of menopur... still ended up doing stims for 2 days more than expected.. started on june 1 and had er on june 13 (instead of 11 which was the target). 

scerena- ick on the cyst. i was going to do a natural cycle beforei went to ivf but... had a cyst so.. since i had to skip a cycle anyway.. said screw it and went to ivf. luckily it went away with downreg


----------



## alicatt

drsquid said:


> ali- i was using 225 of gonal and 150 of menopur... still ended up doing stims for 2 days more than expected.. started on june 1 and had er on june 13 (instead of 11 which was the target).
> 
> scerena- ick on the cyst. i was going to do a natural cycle beforei went to ivf but... had a cyst so.. since i had to skip a cycle anyway.. said screw it and went to ivf. luckily it went away with downreg

WOW! OK, good to know! My dose is not that high.
I'm doing 100 iu of Gonal F and 75 iu of Menopur now. It was 75 of both up until today. I really don't know why I'm taking both? Since they are the same aren't they? Or similar? 

Just waiting for the surge, and bigger follies!! HEHE.


----------



## drsquid

ali- gonal is just fsh, menopur is lh and fsh. other people can tell you better why they use one or the other... oh i forgot.. when i was doing iui injections i did ummm either 225 or 150 gonal.. cant remember.. no menopur.


----------



## Christine1213

Hi Everyone! I am new here. I am 41 and TTC. I TTC three years ago and had no success. I took a break to wrap my head around everything. I am now on my own and as determined as ever to have a baby. I did my first round of Clomid 100 in June. I had three small follies and an iui with no luck. In July, my RE increased me to Clomid 150 and two follies...one was 22 and the other 24. Then went for my second iui and was devistated when I was BFN. Now I am doing a combo of Clomid 150 for five days and then starting Gonal-F 225 on day six with blood and u/s scheduled for day seven. I have an excellent RE who is very aggressive. 

I am so thankful I found all of you! I never imagined how much of an emotional rollercoaster this is, however, I am keeping positive and keeping the faith reading all of your posts. Baby Dust to everyone and xxoo!!


----------



## mizuno

not to hijack this thread, but I need some help/reassurance. I'm on gonal-f and just today my RE started me on orgalutan as well. That injection hurt like a b*tch! Is that normal? At first the needle wouldn't even go in and then once it did and I started injecting it, I nearly started crying. My whole thigh was sore for an hour after. How long do you normally have to orgalutan for? Can I ask to switch to cetrotide? Is that any better?
Sorry about a million questions, but I'm really considering just not going through with this, it was that bad.

thanks ladies!


----------



## Chiles

Mizuno- Sorry I can't help with that, never took any of those...only Gonal F. Maybe try an IVF thread because they're usually on those type meds to hold off ovulation.


----------



## Jellz

Hello Wonderful Gonal Girls,

Alicat  FX that your follies grow 

Christine1213  :hi: Welcome & GL on your cycle. 

Chiles  I wanted to say Thank you!!! You always respond and are so knowledgeable! Thank you for your encouragement :hug:

So here is my quick updateSo on Monday when I went in for monitoring they bumped up my dosage from 75 to 150iu of Gonal, they said my E2 level had dropped but my follicles are still growing. 

On Tuesday I went in and the Doctor said my E2 levels went back up and my follicles continue to grow, so everything was looking great :thumbup: I asked her for the sizes because I was keeping track and she told me not to drive myself crazy and let them do the tracking, needless to say I was upset:growlmad:

Today Cycle day 9, I go in and the Doctor tells me that I have 3 big follicles on my left with a few smaller ones that continue to grow and 2-3 on my right so because of this she spoke to me about Selective Fetal Reduction. She basically wanted to know whether or not I would be completely against it and discussed the risk of multiples. After reviewing my blood work, my E2 level is low, so she has put me on Menopur and Gonal. Tonight I took 37.5 of Gonal and 75iu of Menopur. 
I am feeling a little discouraged and giving myself 2 shots is anything but fun :sad2:Hopefully when I go in tomorrow morning they will tell me that my E2 is up..So FX

I would love to enjoy a glass of wine but if something were to go wrong during this cycle i would blame it on that one glass of wine :wine:
Do any of you have the same fear?Am I crazy? LOL, What are your thoughts??

XOXO


----------



## Chiles

Jellz-Its easy to get discourage especially when a cycle is a rollercoaster. Just remember that it takes a while to get the right meds to work. I have been on so many meds while ttc and finally we got the right ones. 

I really wish I could have a glass as well. I know they say one glass of red wine is okay but If there is any problem I would feel guilty as well. I also didn't consume alcohol while TTC so I know the feeling. I did enjoy myself between cycles and forced breaks. So I do not think you are crazy at all. Just an pre-mother instinct in harming the making of :baby:


----------



## alicatt

Jellz said:


> Hello Wonderful Gonal Girls,
> 
> Alicat  FX that your follies grow
> 
> Christine1213  :hi: Welcome & GL on your cycle.
> 
> Chiles  I wanted to say Thank you!!! You always respond and are so knowledgeable! Thank you for your encouragement :hug:
> 
> So here is my quick updateSo on Monday when I went in for monitoring they bumped up my dosage from 75 to 150iu of Gonal, they said my E2 level had dropped but my follicles are still growing.
> 
> On Tuesday I went in and the Doctor said my E2 levels went back up and my follicles continue to grow, so everything was looking great :thumbup: I asked her for the sizes because I was keeping track and she told me not to drive myself crazy and let them do the tracking, needless to say I was upset:growlmad:
> 
> Today Cycle day 9, I go in and the Doctor tells me that I have 3 big follicles on my left with a few smaller ones that continue to grow and 2-3 on my right so because of this she spoke to me about Selective Fetal Reduction. She basically wanted to know whether or not I would be completely against it and discussed the risk of multiples. After reviewing my blood work, my E2 level is low, so she has put me on Menopur and Gonal. Tonight I took 37.5 of Gonal and 75iu of Menopur.
> I am feeling a little discouraged and giving myself 2 shots is anything but fun :sad2:Hopefully when I go in tomorrow morning they will tell me that my E2 is up..So FX
> 
> I would love to enjoy a glass of wine but if something were to go wrong during this cycle i would blame it on that one glass of wine :wine:
> Do any of you have the same fear?Am I crazy? LOL, What are your thoughts??
> 
> XOXO

Jellz,

I'm on almost the same regimine as you are. I'm doing the Gonal F and Menopur together. It does suck to have to do 2 injections! Plus the Menopur stings for a while after the injection. 

I have been having the occasional drink here and there, and feel that it is better to calm your nerves than to have the stress in your system while trying. But also feel like you have to do whatever you feel comfortable with. 

Have you discussed the timing of your O with them? Do you think it will be this week? I think mine will be over the weekend. I'm doing 2 IUIs, we're just waiting on my little follicles to mature some more. 

GL, FX'd and :dust:


----------



## scerena

Jellz- hoping your scan and levels are good today :hugs: fx'd! I can't imagine two injections are nice I only do one :( I do Merional (the same as Menopur) I know it stings a little but hopefully you won't be doing the two injects for long :hugs:
Good luck hope to hear good results today :dust:


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Girls...thanks for all the positive encouragement. Husband & I are taking a break for a few months. Way too much stress!!! Don't wanna lose my hub trying for another baby. I tried really hard to stay "breezy" through all the doc visits, prescriptions, shots, bad news, upped prescriptions etc., but unfortunately, it's just NOT a "breezy" process. Sigh. Anyhow, when I got my 3rd BFN after what was deemed a "perfect" cycle, I requested a consult w/ my RE because I felt strongly that just upping the meds once again was not the answer. My DH & I met with him and he was great. He emphatically gave his blessing as far as taking some time off (I'm 39, so this is super scary for me, but he said the stress is more counterproductive than my age) and he suggested 2 "paths forward" once we reconvene...an all injectable cycle or IVF. Wow! Thought I'd be more terrified, but I'm actually relieved. Do any of you guys have any advice?? 

Thanks again for the support. Good Luck to everybody!!


----------



## Curliegirlie

alicatt said:


> scerena said:
> 
> 
> Curliegirlie- yes they do suck :( 10weeks tomorrow already that has gone quickly :happydance:
> 
> ALicat- mine grew very slow and then BAM I ovulated 2 before my next scan! They can grow quickly all of a sudden :)
> 
> Yikes! I hope mine don't do that! They are doing blood work, and I should get those results here soon. That should help determine the speed.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know that they can speed up. I feel like I have turtle follicles! Don't they say, slow and steady wins the race?Click to expand...

*Alicatt* - you may need a higher dose... My doctor started me on 50, and every 2-3 days monitored my growth. They didn't really grow for me until past 100 (I can't remember the exact dose now). Anyway, you may need a slightly higher dose!


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Christine -* welcome!

*Mizuno* - I've never taken any of those. Are the needles bigger than the gonal-f ones? Where do you inject? Maybe your technique is wrong - you could ask a nurse.

*Jellz* - I was also on 2 injections, it is no fun! My E2 levels were never monitored though... I think we all share your fears and anxieties! My doctor never suggested selective reduction. If there were too many follicles, it was either cancel, or switch to IVF. I'm glad I switched!

*Turkey* - I completely understand you. I was apprehensive at first about all this as well. The first time I went to see my doctor I naively thought he'd be able to just give me a pill and it would kick start ovulation and voila! (Since there didn't seem to be anything else wrong with me...) Then we moved on to injections... Then finally IVF. It's not as scary when you get there, and I was also somewhat relieved when I was given the option. It was like "Ok - so one way or another, this WILL happen for us..." Luckily my OH was very supportive. I wish you all the best!


----------



## alicatt

Curliegirlie said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scerena said:
> 
> 
> Curliegirlie- yes they do suck :( 10weeks tomorrow already that has gone quickly :happydance:
> 
> ALicat- mine grew very slow and then BAM I ovulated 2 before my next scan! They can grow quickly all of a sudden :)
> 
> Yikes! I hope mine don't do that! They are doing blood work, and I should get those results here soon. That should help determine the speed.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know that they can speed up. I feel like I have turtle follicles! Don't they say, slow and steady wins the race?Click to expand...
> 
> *Alicatt* - you may need a higher dose... My doctor started me on 50, and every 2-3 days monitored my growth. They didn't really grow for me until past 100 (I can't remember the exact dose now). Anyway, you may need a slightly higher dose!Click to expand...

Yep! I was just increased to 100 iu from 75 iu. Plus I'm taking 75 iu of Menopur too. So hopefully that will get them moving a little bit.


----------



## mizuno

> *Mizuno* - I've never taken any of those. Are the needles bigger than the gonal-f ones? Where do you inject? Maybe your technique is wrong - you could ask a nurse.

the needles are bigger than gonal-f (27 gauge instead of 29 for gonal) and I think my technique is right - I've also used menopur that was a needle and syringe, not a pen like gonal and had no problems with it. Now that I did a bit of research on the web it seems like other people have had issues with the needle being a bit dull and it being a painful shot. i guess I'll just have to suck it up and deal with it this month :(
I'll try icing the spot before and see if that helps.


----------



## Jellz

Hello GGs,

So here is a quick update I went in this morning and I have an 18.5 and a 15on my right and a 15 on my left with a lot of smaller ones.
I just received the call and the doctor wants me to take the Ovidrel tonight and we have an appointment on Saturday morning at 7:30am for an IUI. I will be doing one on Sunday as weel to increase our chances :happydance: I am so excited .
I am praying that this is our cycle. Keep me in your thoughts and prayers ladies.
XOXO


----------



## mizuno

Good luck Jellz! 
Keep us updated on how the IUI goes (I'm considering it - and dreading it - this month)!

fingers crossed an lots of baby dust!!!!!!!!


----------



## alicatt

Jellz said:


> Hello GGs,
> 
> So here is a quick update I went in this morning and I have an 18.5 and a 15on my right and a 15 on my left with a lot of smaller ones.
> I just received the call and the doctor wants me to take the Ovidrel tonight and we have an appointment on Saturday morning at 7:30am for an IUI. I will be doing one on Sunday as weel to increase our chances :happydance: I am so excited .
> I am praying that this is our cycle. Keep me in your thoughts and prayers ladies.
> XOXO

GL Jellz!! I might be doing mine at the same time (2 as well). I won't know until I go in on Saturday for my scan. :dust:


----------



## Chiles

Turkey- a break is always a good stress reliever. Even though we want it right now. Its good to let our bodies rest. I think an all injectable cycle would be great. Don't take this the wrong way but I just couldn't get pass the low E2 numbers...and that could have contribute a lot to this cycle. I am wishing you the best on your break and hope to see you back soon. Either with a bfp, or here so we can cheer you on.


@Jellz- sounds great!!!! Tons of :dust: look forward to your an update.


----------



## scerena

Jellz- great news :happydance:


----------



## Turkey16

Chiles said:


> Turkey- a break is always a good stress reliever. Even though we want it right now. Its good to let our bodies rest. I think an all injectable cycle would be great. Don't take this the wrong way but I just couldn't get pass the low E2 numbers...and that could have contribute a lot to this cycle. I am wishing you the best on your break and hope to see you back soon. Either with a bfp, or here so we can cheer you on.
> 
> 
> @Jellz- sounds great!!!! Tons of :dust: look forward to your an update.

Thanks Chiles! Totally hear you on your "E2" comment, well not totally, but that's only because I'm not as well-versed as you when it comes to all the numbers/levels. Interestingly when I had the sit-down with my doctor, he said the only "red flag" throughout all 3 of my cycles was the inconsistent estrogen (or whichever of the "E"s). He said there was really no rhyme or reason to where the levels were during each of the three cycles. I guess I just wish they had mentioned that to me at some point. My levels were always "good" or "in the right range" and sometimes even "great". So frustrating! Anyhow, thanks for the advice...you think all injectables is the way to go?? Any particular reason you'd wait on the IVF??


----------



## Turkey16

Good Luck Jellz & Alicat!!! I am crossing my fingers for you both!!


----------



## drsquid

i wouldnt wait if you can afford ivf. injectibles increase your risk for multiples and cost a lot more. i tried one round and was going to do a second which i am incredibly grateful i didnt do (turns out my eggs were fine and my only problem was the bad sperm i was using.. if id done injections and usable sperm id likely have had quints) ivf is a lot more controlled, gives you an idea of your egg quality and you have a chance for frosties.


----------



## Turkey16

drsquid said:


> i wouldnt wait if you can afford ivf. injectibles increase your risk for multiples and cost a lot more. i tried one round and was going to do a second which i am incredibly grateful i didnt do (turns out my eggs were fine and my only problem was the bad sperm i was using.. if id done injections and usable sperm id likely have had quints) ivf is a lot more controlled, gives you an idea of your egg quality and you have a chance for frosties.

Thanks DrSquid! This is definitely the kind of feedback I'm hoping for. My husband has always supported me throughout this process, but more in a "whatever you want to do" kind of way, rather than a "let's sit down and look at all our options" way. After this last disappointment, when I actually entertained the idea of taking a break, I decided that DH needs to be more involved. He came to my consult, and when our RE gave us his 2 suggestions, I had to explain each of them to DH. I told him just what you said-all injectables has 17-20% higher chance of multiples. With IVF, we can hopefully get a good quality embryo. Considering my age, this definitely appeals to me. I just wonder about the invasiveness, the emotional toll. I don't know...part of me is like "let's cut to the chase here" and another part of me is scared s%!*less! Financially, my insurance covers 4 cycles of IVF, but zero injectables!! Kind of backward, but I'm not complaining!!! Anyway...thanks again for your advice. Can you give me any insight into how the whole IVF process was?


----------



## drsquid

i actually found ivf LESS stressful. no more worries about premature ovulation (it is crazy super rare). you were doing something EVERY day which made you feel like you were involved and not just waiting around. i didnt like lupron, felt like hell but the stims arent bad, and the same but higher doses than youd to for iui. the advantage to doing an iui round with shots first is that youd know how you respond but.. my doc put me on the "recommended dose' (i did lots of reading of research papers and literature on the meds). i had more bloating etc after i did shots and iui than post egg retrieval. i loved the drugs they gave me for egg retrieval and i was fine after, went out to lunch. after transfer i went straight onto public trans and to sit in court. i didnt take time off at all. (and both stuck).


----------



## Turkey16

drsquid said:


> i actually found ivf LESS stressful. no more worries about premature ovulation (it is crazy super rare). you were doing something EVERY day which made you feel like you were involved and not just waiting around. i didnt like lupron, felt like hell but the stims arent bad, and the same but higher doses than youd to for iui. the advantage to doing an iui round with shots first is that youd know how you respond but.. my doc put me on the "recommended dose' (i did lots of reading of research papers and literature on the meds). i had more bloating etc after i did shots and iui than post egg retrieval. i loved the drugs they gave me for egg retrieval and i was fine after, went out to lunch. after transfer i went straight onto public trans and to sit in court. i didnt take time off at all. (and both stuck).

Again...thanks DrSquid!! I am eating this stuff up!!! When you say doing something "every day", what exactly do you mean?? Shots? Ultrasounds?? And Lupron...what's that for? I did an IUI w/ 3 shots of 75 mg of Gonal-F, no noticeable side effects...do you think I'd do gonal-F again?? I guess there's no way to know. I'm guessing you decided to transfer 2 embryos?? Were you hoping for multiples?? My husband is VERY wary of having twins, so I think he is actually leaning toward IVF...would never have seen that coming!!!

Here's a question about the whole "quality of eggs" thing...do they do like genetic testing?? When I had my daughter at 36 I opted not to do any testing, but if I'm to get pregnant now (at 40) I'd have to give it some serious thought...does choosing IVF eliminate the need for any of that scary testing?? Sorry if this is a stupid question...this is just all TOTALLY new to me!! Thanks again!


----------



## Chiles

Turkey- I'm with drsquid. If your insurance covers it go right ahead. I wasn't that fortunate my insurance only. Covered inject cycles. However my new insurance would have covered ivf up to a $15000 max infertility treatment though, so I would double check with the company to see about how you would go about it. Some require pre-authorization. And some even have guidelines that you must do so many iui and such.


----------



## Turkey16

Chiles said:


> Turkey- I'm with drsquid. If your insurance covers it go right ahead. I wasn't that fortunate my insurance only. Covered inject cycles. However my new insurance would have covered ivf up to a $15000 max infertility treatment though, so I would double check with the company to see about how you would go about it. Some require pre-authorization. And some even have guidelines that you must do so many iui and such.

Great points Chiles! I never really even considered having to do IVF back when I was getting the "explanation of benefits" talk from one of my RE's nurses! I just remember thinking "wow...4 cycles of IVF! Not bad". I just never thought it would apply to me! I'm gonna try to relax for now and not think about it too much...I definitely need to de-stress, and try to work on my "whatever will be, will be" attitude. I have really let my age get the best of me, and while I know it's not ideal, my own mom had me when she was 42!!! Sooooo...for the time being I'm gonna try to relax and after a few months, we'll start to weigh out the options...thanks again for ALWAYS being so kind & helpful!! Can't remember if I told you already or not, but I love the girl names you picked out (especially Reagan...not sure if that's how you spelled it or not), so cute!!!


----------



## Chiles

Turkey- :hugs: I try to be here for you ladies!!!! And Thanks..its hard to find a perfect name and we still don't know what the gender is....glad you like the names :)

You are so lucky to get 4 cycles!!! When my cycle was cancelled we were looking forward to doing ivf in october since I had just got a new job, etc...
Def take the time out to relax have a nice glass of whatever you like and just think about what are your future plans on ttc. Don't be gone to long...we will miss you too much! Just kidding take all the time you need...just please check in with us every once in a while. Whatever you decide we will be here to cheer you on!!!!!


----------



## drsquid

turkey- yeah by something everyday i mean shots,. sometimes blood work, sometimes us etc. lupron has 2 different uses.. it can be started during your luteal phase (ie pre period) to supress your ovaries thus giving you the best chance of all follicles starting out the same (as they start developing during the luteal phase). or it can be used as a flare for stimulation at the start of the cycle. i dont know what meds they would pick for you. when i did iui with injections i did gonal once a day. with ivf i did lupron and menopur in the am and gonal at night. i did NOT want multiples and should have known better than to put back two embryos.


----------



## Jellz

Hello GG's!
So I am now on day 2 of my 2WW and it sucks!!!
I'm trying not to think about it and stay busy but I can't help but think about it.
What have you ladies done to pass the time?? any suggestions?


----------



## alicatt

Jellz said:


> Hello GG's!
> So I am now on day 2 of my 2WW and it sucks!!!
> I'm trying not to think about it and stay busy but I can't help but think about it.
> What have you ladies done to pass the time?? any suggestions?

I wish I had some ideas! We triggered this morning, and I had my first IUI too, the next one will be tomorrow afternoon. Here is to hoping that we both get BFPs!!!

How many follicles did you have? I had 1 big one at 22mm, and a few around 14-16mm. My FS is hopeful that one of the others will grow and release and we'll catch them with the IUI tomorrow. IDK. Seems like they are pretty small! Gonal F did not do much for me, I think if I were to do it again, we'd have to use more of it, the 100 iu was just not enough! Even with the additional Menopur at 75iu. Oh well, let's hope that the one nice one gets fertilized. Good luck Jellz!


----------



## Jellz

Hi Alicatt! 
They told me I had two big ones and one right behind those. They didn't give the exact size and I didn't ask...guess i had to much going on in my head. We only did one IUI on Saturday and then she told us to have sex...FX for our BFP!!


----------



## mizuno

Hi girls, me again with some more questions.

It seems that the Gonal-F/orgalutran combo is doing something right. My lining is at 0.8 cm, which for me is amazing!:happydance: I think they will want me to trigger tomorrow.

Now we have to decide whether to do IUI or timed BD. I'm really scared of IUI - I don't know why - I guess it's so invasive and I'm worried about infection and it seems so "unnatural". My DH, on the other hand, is scared that they will use the wrong sperm :wacko: Haha!

Anyway, can someone who's been through it let me know what exactly happens during an IUI? how soon before the actual procedure do they need the sperm sample? Why do they need to wash it? Can I go back to work right after it?
thanks a lot !!!
:dust: to all


----------



## alicatt

mizuno said:


> Hi girls, me again with some more questions.
> 
> It seems that the Gonal-F/orgalutran combo is doing something right. My lining is at 0.8 cm, which for me is amazing!:happydance: I think they will want me to trigger tomorrow.
> 
> Now we have to decide whether to do IUI or timed BD. I'm really scared of IUI - I don't know why - I guess it's so invasive and I'm worried about infection and it seems so "unnatural". My DH, on the other hand, is scared that they will use the wrong sperm :wacko: Haha!
> 
> Anyway, can someone who's been through it let me know what exactly happens during an IUI? how soon before the actual procedure do they need the sperm sample? Why do they need to wash it? Can I go back to work right after it?
> thanks a lot !!!
> :dust: to all

mizuno - 

An IUI is not something to be scared of. I'm doing them because I'm using donor sperm. It is a relatively simple thing to do. They take your DH sperm, and it needs to be as fresh as possible. If you live a long way from the clinic, they may ask you to get him to give the sample there. If you are close they may say you can just bring it in. I would ask them what they prefer, as they will know what is best. When your DH ejaculates, the sperm are in semen. The semen is necessary for the sperm when they are in your vagina, but the semen shouldn't enter the cervix or the uterus. If it did, you would have major cramping and it would be very uncomfortable. So they wash the sperm and get rid of the semen so the only part that is inserted are the sperm. 
As for whether you should do it or not, I think the answer is really something you need to discuss with your DH and your FS. If you have unexplained fertility, this would be a reason for doing it. Sometimes a woman has an inhospitable cervix, which basically means that the pH of our vagina/cervix is off, and the sperm die. Another issue is if the cervix is not open enough, then they might have trouble getting where they need to go. 
Basically having the IUI gives them a boost up into the uterus. Also, does your DH have any motility issues? This would be another reason to do the IUI. If I were in your position, I would do the IUI, then do some BD'ing at home as well. The FS will probably recommend BD'ing and the proper times for BD'ing as you want to make sure your DH has a good count for the IUI.
The IUI itself is usually not painful. I had one this morning, and it was a tiny bit uncomfortable, kind of like a PAP smear. I haven't had too much cramping since.

GL and let us know what you decide!


----------



## Chiles

mizuno said:


> Hi girls, me again with some more questions.
> 
> It seems that the Gonal-F/orgalutran combo is doing something right. My lining is at 0.8 cm, which for me is amazing!:happydance: I think they will want me to trigger tomorrow.
> 
> Now we have to decide whether to do IUI or timed BD. I'm really scared of IUI - I don't know why - I guess it's so invasive and I'm worried about infection and it seems so "unnatural". My DH, on the other hand, is scared that they will use the wrong sperm :wacko: Haha!
> 
> Anyway, can someone who's been through it let me know what exactly happens during an IUI? how soon before the actual procedure do they need the sperm sample? Why do they need to wash it? Can I go back to work right after it?
> thanks a lot !!!
> :dust: to all

1st your partner will go give his sample, and then the magic washing goes in the lab. Washing just gets the better sperm out from the not so good ones

They use this long catheter thing to inject to your cervix so they are right there to catch the eggies...and it actually takes like 15 seconds and its over. You may feel a little crampy afterwards, and they ask you to take it easy throughout the day so you should be able to go bk to work. Goodluck dear!!!


----------



## mizuno

thanks ladies for replying.

My DH doesn't have any issues. My uterine lining is thin and my estrogen low, so that's why we're going through this. This month my lining is a bit better, but my E2 is still around 100, when it should be around 200. There is still a chance it might go up in the next day or so I guess.

I am a little pissed at my FS, as she originally told us that the sperm wash would cost ~$200 and that there is a much higher chance of getting pregnant this way. Now it turns out, they do IUI two times in a row and the cost is $650. I don't want to make this about the money, I'd gladly pay it if it meant I get pregnant, but I don't like her being sneaky. And, I've been looking on the internet and it doesn't seem like IUI pregnancy rates are much higher than regular (10-20%) So, I don't know... I guess we will have to decide soon. My DH is as much on the fence as I am. We're terrible at making decisions haha :)

Thanks for at least putting my mind at ease about the physical part of the procedure.


----------



## alicatt

mizuno said:


> thanks ladies for replying.
> 
> My DH doesn't have any issues. My uterine lining is thin and my estrogen low, so that's why we're going through this. This month my lining is a bit better, but my E2 is still around 100, when it should be around 200. There is still a chance it might go up in the next day or so I guess.
> 
> I am a little pissed at my FS, as she originally told us that the sperm wash would cost ~$200 and that there is a much higher chance of getting pregnant this way. Now it turns out, they do IUI two times in a row and the cost is $650. I don't want to make this about the money, I'd gladly pay it if it meant I get pregnant, but I don't like her being sneaky. And, I've been looking on the internet and it doesn't seem like IUI pregnancy rates are much higher than regular (10-20%) So, I don't know... I guess we will have to decide soon. My DH is as much on the fence as I am. We're terrible at making decisions haha :)
> 
> Thanks for at least putting my mind at ease about the physical part of the procedure.

If it helps any, I'm doing the IUIs in Canada and they charge me $450 per IUI, that doesn't include the washing (since mine come washed - donor sperm). I think it would be cheaper if I had OHIP, but I'm a US resident and lost my OHIP coverage a long time ago. It is about the same cost per IUI in the US too. My E2 was 2275 today, which is mega high, but I had 7 follicles, only 1-2 of which look good. Last month with only 1 follicle my E2 was 975 on IUI day.
In my opinion, if you have gone to the trouble of doing the Gonal F and everything else, you may as well follow through and do the IUI. It does give the :spermy: a boost into the uterus, which is 1/2 of their journey.
Good luck whatever you decide! :dust:


----------



## mizuno

alicatt said:


> My E2 was 2275 today, which is mega high, but I had 7 follicles, only 1-2 of which look good. Last month with only 1 follicle my E2 was 975 on IUI day.

Wow, I am jealous of your E2 and your hard-working follies :) ! I only have one ready to go this month and it's not making much E2:(
which is another reason I am a bit hesitant about IUI. I would have liked this cycle to be perfect if I was to do IUI, but I'll have to do with what I've got. Thanks for your advice - much appreciated!

Good luck to you as well!


----------



## Christine1213

Hi Everyone! I am having a very hard day and I am hoping for some encouragement with your feedback. To make a long story not so long, I talked with my RE on cd3 about being more aggressive with treatment. He wanted to get me started on Gonal~F injections only, however we didn't have time to get the meds and get started that day so we decided to try a combo. Due to insurance reasons and trying to stay on a budget, I decided not to do the combo and to take this month off with only a round of Clomid at 150 and see what happens. I went to the RE on cd9 and had seven follies all around 14/15. Since they seemed fine and my bloodwork was good, he wanted to see me on cd11, today. So at my u/s, I had five beautiful follies all at 18-20 and a nice three lined lining. Everything on screen looked amazing so we decided to see what the bloodwork came back with and go ahead and trigger and do the iui. This afternoon I get a call from the nurse practitioner telling me that my estrogen level dropped from 339 on Sunday to 219 today, Tuesday. She told me that we were not going to schedule the iui and scheduled a consult with my RE for Friday. I am freaking out! I am so very heartbroken and feel like such a failure. What causes your levels to drop? What does that mean to my cycle? Will doing all Gonal~F help? Should I just go for IVF? Will anything work if my estrogen levels decrease? Oh please someone give me some hope.


----------



## Chiles

Just dropping in, and saying hello. Hope all is well with everyone... I'm still celebrating my bday which was monday.... :haha: sorry to be so brief will catch up later :dust:


----------



## drsquid

chiles- yay happy bday

christine- that sounds like a lot of follies for clomid. the low estrogen likely suggests that they are cysts not follicles. id try asking in some of the iui threads too


----------



## alicatt

Christine1213 said:


> Hi Everyone! I am having a very hard day and I am hoping for some encouragement with your feedback. To make a long story not so long, I talked with my RE on cd3 about being more aggressive with treatment. He wanted to get me started on Gonal~F injections only, however we didn't have time to get the meds and get started that day so we decided to try a combo. Due to insurance reasons and trying to stay on a budget, I decided not to do the combo and to take this month off with only a round of Clomid at 150 and see what happens. I went to the RE on cd9 and had seven follies all around 14/15. Since they seemed fine and my bloodwork was good, he wanted to see me on cd11, today. So at my u/s, I had five beautiful follies all at 18-20 and a nice three lined lining. Everything on screen looked amazing so we decided to see what the bloodwork came back with and go ahead and trigger and do the iui. This afternoon I get a call from the nurse practitioner telling me that my estrogen level dropped from 339 on Sunday to 219 today, Tuesday. She told me that we were not going to schedule the iui and scheduled a consult with my RE for Friday. I am freaking out! I am so very heartbroken and feel like such a failure. What causes your levels to drop? What does that mean to my cycle? Will doing all Gonal~F help? Should I just go for IVF? Will anything work if my estrogen levels decrease? Oh please someone give me some hope.

Christine - did they look at your LH? Estrogen starts to fall as your LH rises, could you have been starting to ovulate? My e2 levels are on the opposite side, and are often really high, on Saturday mine was 918 and by Monday it was 2275 and yesterday afternoon it had already dropped to 1128. Between Monday and Tuesday afternoon I had Ovulated. If that is the case, you may have already ovulated? I think cysts often cause elevated estrogen, so I doubt they were cysts. If you haven't ovulated, then my guess is that your FS is going to want to put you on an estrogen supplement and/or Gonal F. This past month I was on Gonal F, and it seemed to have worked. I guess I'll find out in 2 weeks as we did IUIs on Monday and Tuesday. I hope you get your answers on Friday!


----------



## mizuno

ok, so here is my update: I decided to go with IUI, despite only one good follicle and slightly low estrogen - but my lining was 0.8cm, which for me is awesome :thumbup: Did the IUI this morning, and it wasn't that bad. The bad thing is that I actually ovulated yesterday, right after my HCG shot:( I guess that one follicle was very keen :) 

So, I'm not sure how good an IUI ~16h after ovulation is (that's my estimation, based on cramps etc), but we also BD'd the day before ovulation, so I hope that it will still be ok. My RE said that the egg can live 24-36 hrs after ovulation. I thought it was more like 12-24 hrs, but whatever, it's done now, we'll see what happens. 

Wish me luck, I feel really good about this cycle! Now I just need to get through this 2WW :) 

Anyone else starting their 2WW? Let's get through it together! :happydance:


----------



## Turkey16

Good Luck Mizuno!!! I'm glad to hear you went with the IUI...no biggie right??


----------



## alicatt

mizuno said:


> ok, so here is my update: I decided to go with IUI, despite only one good follicle and slightly low estrogen - but my lining was 0.8cm, which for me is awesome :thumbup: Did the IUI this morning, and it wasn't that bad. The bad thing is that I actually ovulated yesterday, right after my HCG shot:( I guess that one follicle was very keen :)
> 
> So, I'm not sure how good an IUI ~16h after ovulation is (that's my estimation, based on cramps etc), but we also BD'd the day before ovulation, so I hope that it will still be ok. My RE said that the egg can live 24-36 hrs after ovulation. I thought it was more like 12-24 hrs, but whatever, it's done now, we'll see what happens.
> 
> Wish me luck, I feel really good about this cycle! Now I just need to get through this 2WW :)
> 
> Anyone else starting their 2WW? Let's get through it together! :happydance:

Good luck! I had the same thing happen to me with the trigger. I don't know why they say you'll ovulate 36 hours after if people often ovulate sooner. ARGH! Well I'm glad you BD'd the day before O, that should up your chances 

I'm 3DPO now, and 3&4 DP IUI (I did 2). I triggered on Monday, and because I tend to ovulate quickly after the trigger, we did one IUI that day, and then the next one 30 hours post trigger. I think I actually ovulated twice this month, once around 3pm on Monday and again around 6pm on Tuesday. It is possible since I had 1 follicle that was already collapsing on Monday morning, and 2 that were around 12-13 that we thought might catch up (maybe). 

So we can get through the 2WW together! :hug: :dust:


----------



## Turkey16

Good Luck to you too Alicatt!!!


----------



## Chiles

Its been a while but :dust: to everyone in their cycles, and TWW, and on a break!!!!!!! Still rooting for you ladies!!!


----------



## alicatt

I'm 5DPO, and really emotional! Yikes, was watching the next food network star earlier, and was getting teary (I had it taped as it ended in mid-July). I'm also finally back from Canada, took me a long time to drive 1400 miles. At least I made it safe and sound! I also POAS earlier, to see if the trigger was gone, and it appears that it is. I'll check it again with FMU just to make sure that it is gone, and as long as it is, that means that any positive I get from here on out is real! 

HUGS to all of you out there that are in the 2WW or gearing up to O!! :dust:


----------



## scerena

Chiles- thanks hun :hugs:

Alicatt- 5dpo hope your trigger has gone so when you test you know :) fx'd sending you plenty of :dust:

Afm- STILL no :witch: grrrrr! Want to get onto my next round!


----------



## alicatt

scerena said:


> Chiles- thanks hun :hugs:
> 
> Alicatt- 5dpo hope your trigger has gone so when you test you know :) fx'd sending you plenty of :dust:
> 
> Afm- STILL no :witch: grrrrr! Want to get onto my next round!

Hurru Up AF :witch: get here quickly!


----------



## mizuno

Turkey16 said:


> Good Luck Mizuno!!! I'm glad to hear you went with the IUI...no biggie right??

it really wasn't that bad at all. I will definitely have no fears about doing it again. But let's hope that's not necessary :)


----------



## mizuno

alicatt said:


> mizuno said:
> 
> 
> ok, so here is my update: I decided to go with IUI, despite only one good follicle and slightly low estrogen - but my lining was 0.8cm, which for me is awesome :thumbup: Did the IUI this morning, and it wasn't that bad. The bad thing is that I actually ovulated yesterday, right after my HCG shot:( I guess that one follicle was very keen :)
> 
> So, I'm not sure how good an IUI ~16h after ovulation is (that's my estimation, based on cramps etc), but we also BD'd the day before ovulation, so I hope that it will still be ok. My RE said that the egg can live 24-36 hrs after ovulation. I thought it was more like 12-24 hrs, but whatever, it's done now, we'll see what happens.
> 
> Wish me luck, I feel really good about this cycle! Now I just need to get through this 2WW :)
> 
> Anyone else starting their 2WW? Let's get through it together! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck! I had the same thing happen to me with the trigger. I don't know why they say you'll ovulate 36 hours after if people often ovulate sooner. ARGH! Well I'm glad you BD'd the day before O, that should up your chances
> 
> I'm 3DPO now, and 3&4 DP IUI (I did 2). I triggered on Monday, and because I tend to ovulate quickly after the trigger, we did one IUI that day, and then the next one 30 hours post trigger. I think I actually ovulated twice this month, once around 3pm on Monday and again around 6pm on Tuesday. It is possible since I had 1 follicle that was already collapsing on Monday morning, and 2 that were around 12-13 that we thought might catch up (maybe).
> 
> So we can get through the 2WW together! :hug: :dust:Click to expand...

that's great that you did IUI 2x. Definitely ups your chances! Fingers crossed for you this month!!! I can't believe your HCG is gone already - I did some calculations and figured it will still be detectable 12 days after. Actually, a few months ago I tested on day 10 post-trigger and got a faint line - I was sooo excited, but then the day after it was gone :( This time I'm waiting till day 13. Not sure how I'll manage that :) Anyway, seeing that your trigger is gone already, let us know when you start testing for real!!! Good luck!!!:dust:


----------



## alicatt

mizuno said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mizuno said:
> 
> 
> ok, so here is my update: I decided to go with IUI, despite only one good follicle and slightly low estrogen - but my lining was 0.8cm, which for me is awesome :thumbup: Did the IUI this morning, and it wasn't that bad. The bad thing is that I actually ovulated yesterday, right after my HCG shot:( I guess that one follicle was very keen :)
> 
> So, I'm not sure how good an IUI ~16h after ovulation is (that's my estimation, based on cramps etc), but we also BD'd the day before ovulation, so I hope that it will still be ok. My RE said that the egg can live 24-36 hrs after ovulation. I thought it was more like 12-24 hrs, but whatever, it's done now, we'll see what happens.
> 
> Wish me luck, I feel really good about this cycle! Now I just need to get through this 2WW :)
> 
> Anyone else starting their 2WW? Let's get through it together! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck! I had the same thing happen to me with the trigger. I don't know why they say you'll ovulate 36 hours after if people often ovulate sooner. ARGH! Well I'm glad you BD'd the day before O, that should up your chances
> 
> I'm 3DPO now, and 3&4 DP IUI (I did 2). I triggered on Monday, and because I tend to ovulate quickly after the trigger, we did one IUI that day, and then the next one 30 hours post trigger. I think I actually ovulated twice this month, once around 3pm on Monday and again around 6pm on Tuesday. It is possible since I had 1 follicle that was already collapsing on Monday morning, and 2 that were around 12-13 that we thought might catch up (maybe).
> 
> So we can get through the 2WW together! :hug: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> that's great that you did IUI 2x. Definitely ups your chances! Fingers crossed for you this month!!! I can't believe your HCG is gone already - I did some calculations and figured it will still be detectable 12 days after. Actually, a few months ago I tested on day 10 post-trigger and got a faint line - I was sooo excited, but then the day after it was gone :( This time I'm waiting till day 13. Not sure how I'll manage that :) Anyway, seeing that your trigger is gone already, let us know when you start testing for real!!! Good luck!!!:dust:Click to expand...

Turns out that I didn't wait long enough for the IC test to develop. I came back to it an hour later and there was a faint line. I took another test this morning, but forgot to use FMU, and it was still there, but faint. It has been a week for me, and it is often gone by now for me. Maybe the IC tests are more sensitive? IDK. I'll test again tomorrow and see what it looks like. I do know that if I start seeing a darker line that it means I'm pregnant! I do think its still early though as I'm 7 dp trigger and 6-7 dpo (I am fairly sure I O'd on the Monday and Tuesday of last week since I had multiple follicles).


----------



## scerena

Mizuno- glad your iui went well :) gl with your tww :dust:

Alicatt- the :witch: is taking her sweet damn time :grr: hate being bored I need injections,scans, symptom spotting etc :haha:


----------



## alicatt

scerena said:


> Mizuno- glad your iui went well :) gl with your tww :dust:
> 
> Alicatt- the :witch: is taking her sweet damn time :grr: hate being bored I need injections,scans, symptom spotting etc :haha:

I know how you feel, sitting here in the 2WW, and I feel like I'm just WAITING, and not DOING anything. I wish things would hurry up! Only 6dpo so I have a lot of time before I can test. UGH


----------



## scerena

The tww is worse tho as you constant wonder though don't you :hugs: do you have beta's or do you test?


----------



## alicatt

scerena said:


> The tww is worse tho as you constant wonder though don't you :hugs: do you have beta's or do you test?

I do not have an official BETA scheduled as I was doing my gonal F in Canada, but am now back in FL. So I think if I'm late I'll have to call my OBGYN or maybe my GP to get a BETA done. It is still a ways off, I figure I'll test on my own with HPTs until I'm 12 DPO, and then decide whether I should go in and do the BETA.

I woke up with cramps, and a temp dip this morning, and now I'm feeling really nauseous. Plus my boobs hurt a little last night and even more this morning. So much so that when I rolled over on them I was like OUCH!


----------



## scerena

Alicatt- kind of like here, I get a beta if I get a positive test...
Nice symptoms :) and hopefully the dip is implantation :) I have my fx'd for you :)


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hi ladies!

I have been away for a while... Weddings all across the country and such - it was great but tiring! And now I'm back at work and seriously overwhlemed... Don't even know where to start! I thought I'd pop in and say hi. I'm trying to get caught up with where everyone is at in their cycles!


----------



## alicatt

Curliegirlie said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I have been away for a while... Weddings all across the country and such - it was great but tiring! And now I'm back at work and seriously overwhlemed... Don't even know where to start! I thought I'd pop in and say hi. I'm trying to get caught up with where everyone is at in their cycles!

Welcome back Curlie! I hope you had some fun while you were away!

I'm 7-8DPO and feeling like this month took. I don't know for sure, but I certainly feel different this month. Its like a 6th sense, I just know, is that possible? The boobs are a dead give-away, they are way more sore then they normally are during the 2WW. Plus the nausea, and fatigue, I slept 10 hours last night, and could have slept more. I tested yesterday and today, and the trigger is definitely out of my system, so now if I see a line I know it is for real. Only a few more days until I will know for sure. WOW! Course I guess it could all be in my head, :wacko: can we say I'm going a little crazy right now? :haha:


----------



## Jellz

Hello Everyone!

CurlieGirl: Welcome back!!

Alicatt: I am right with u

Today I am 10-11dpo and I have an appointment on Friday to test. My boobs are heavy, sore and are huge...man they hurt so bad. I am really trying to hold out and not test but my patience is wearing thin.
I 'm thinking about testing tomorrow morning.
What do you ladies think? any suggestions???


----------



## alicatt

Jellz said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> CurlieGirl: Welcome back!!
> 
> Alicatt: I am right with u
> 
> Today I am 10-11dpo and I have an appointment on Friday to test. My boobs are heavy, sore and are huge...man they hurt so bad. I am really trying to hold out and not test but my patience is wearing thin.
> I 'm thinking about testing tomorrow morning.
> What do you ladies think? any suggestions???

OHH.. I'm surprised you have held out as long as you have! I would totally be testing.. LOL! I am testing every morning, bad Ali.. :haha: I'm still seeing negatives, but I'm only 7dpo and it is far too early to see a positive. I was mostly testing now to make sure the trigger was gone. I'll probably wait a few days and try again on 10-11DPO. Or maybe not, depends if I can be good and be patient!


----------



## Jellz

Alicatt - I went to RiteAid this morning but convinced myself not to buy it. I don't think I can wait any longer so I will be stopping by the pharmacy to purchase one tonight and will be POAS in the morning.


----------



## drsquid

only symptom i really had was 2dp5dt i suddenly felt like someone had given me sleeping pills. just sudden extremem exhaustion and fuzzy headed. i was hopeful but decided it also might have been related to switching from pio to crinone. literally ONLY symptom


----------



## alicatt

Jellz said:


> Alicatt - I went to RiteAid this morning but convinced myself not to buy it. I don't think I can wait any longer so I will be stopping by the pharmacy to purchase one tonight and will be POAS in the morning.

Good idea! I've heard really good things about FRERs (First Response Early Result) tests. Or any of the more sensitive ones listed in this list: https://www.babyhopes.com/pregnancy-test-sensitivity-comparison.html

I hope that helps!

Ali


----------



## drsquid

buy them at target... much cheaper


----------



## Jellz

Thanks Ali and drsquid! 
I will be going to target after work


----------



## Cridge

My suggestion? :test: Can't wait to see the result!


----------



## Jellz

drsquid - thank you for your suggestion to go to Target.. Got the FRER for $8.99

So, I couldn't wait any longer and tested this morning. Today I am 11-12dpo and here is my test!

What do you think ladies???
I am thinking a BFP but don't want to get too excited until the doctor confirms on Friday but inside I can't help but to :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







FRER2.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## alicatt

Jellz said:


> drsquid - thank you for your suggestion to go to Target.. Got the FRER for $8.99
> 
> So, I couldn't wait any longer and tested this morning. Today I am 11-12dpo and here is my test!
> 
> What do you think ladies???
> I am thinking a BFP but don't want to get too excited until the doctor confirms on Friday but inside I can't help but to :happydance:

YEP! That would be a :bfp: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :loopy: :headspin:


----------



## scerena

Curlygurlie- :hi: hope your okay :)

Congrats jellz thats def a :bfp: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## Jellz

:wohoo: Thank you ladies! I still don't believe it :happydance:
I can't wait for Friday to get confirmation!!! 

Alicatt you are only a few days behind, FX for you!!



scerena said:


> Curlygurlie- :hi: hope your okay :)
> 
> Congrats jellz thats def a :bfp: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:




alicatt said:


> Jellz said:
> 
> 
> drsquid - thank you for your suggestion to go to Target.. Got the FRER for $8.99
> 
> So, I couldn't wait any longer and tested this morning. Today I am 11-12dpo and here is my test!
> 
> What do you think ladies???
> I am thinking a BFP but don't want to get too excited until the doctor confirms on Friday but inside I can't help but to :happydance:
> 
> YEP! That would be a :bfp: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :loopy: :headspin:Click to expand...


----------



## alicatt

Jellz said:


> :wohoo: Thank you ladies! I still don't believe it :happydance:
> I can't wait for Friday to get confirmation!!!
> 
> Alicatt you are only a few days behind, FX for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> scerena said:
> 
> 
> Curlygurlie- :hi: hope your okay :)
> 
> Congrats jellz thats def a :bfp: :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jellz said:
> 
> 
> drsquid - thank you for your suggestion to go to Target.. Got the FRER for $8.99
> 
> So, I couldn't wait any longer and tested this morning. Today I am 11-12dpo and here is my test!
> 
> What do you think ladies???
> I am thinking a BFP but don't want to get too excited until the doctor confirms on Friday but inside I can't help but to :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> YEP! That would be a :bfp: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :loopy: :headspin:Click to expand...Click to expand...


I might have a :bfp: myself. It is still super faint (8-9DPO), but here it is, the top one is last night, and the bottom one is this morning:
 



Attached Files:







photo_a.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Jellz

Alicatt - I see it!!!!


----------



## alicatt

Jellz said:


> Alicatt - I see it!!!!

Its too soon to say for sure, but there is definitely something there. I hope it gets darker!!! 

So happy about your BFP!!! Do you go and get a BETA now?


----------



## Cridge

Jellz & Alicatt - total BFP's!!! Congrats ladies!!! Seeing your bfp's takes me back to seeing mine and it gives me chills! I'm so happy for you both!!


----------



## scerena

Congrats looks like they are in order for you too Alicatt :happydance: congrats!

I hope you both have a h&h 9months :) :wohoo:

You ladies are all still giving me hope :)


----------



## Chiles

WOW LADIES!!!! Congrats Jellz and allicat!!! Beautiful, Beautiful lines :)


----------



## alicatt

I'm still in shock, I think it is a little early for me to be celebrating though, I'm only 8-9DPO! I need to wait for a few more days to make sure it gets darker, but yes, I am cautiously optimistic!

Jellz I am definitely sure yours is! 

Looks like in addition to hurricane supplies I will need to get some FRER's myself! LOL! Silly Isaac is on his way towards FL, and it looks like the weekend and early next week will be kind of crappy here.


----------



## Jellz

Hey Ladies,
I have a quick question...so I just went to the bathroom and noticed a little blood on my underwear but when I wipe nothing. Is this normal? should I be concerned? Should I call my doctor??
I am so confused and afraid


----------



## mizuno

Congrats Jellz!!!! That's a really clear positive!

And cautious congrats Alli! Give it a couple of days and test again. 

Oooh, I can't wait to test now!!! but I'm only 6 DPO (and 6 DP HCG) so I still have a bit longer to wait. But your BFPs give me hope!!!


----------



## alicatt

Jellz said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I have a quick question...so I just went to the bathroom and noticed a little blood on my underwear but when I wipe nothing. Is this normal? should I be concerned? Should I call my doctor??
> I am so confused and afraid

Jellz, what DPO are you? I can't remember what you said.
A little blood is normal I believe, as long as it doesn't get to heavy.
Don't forget that the little egg is burrowing into your uterine wall.
30% or maybe more get implantation bleeding and a little spotting for a few days. Sounds like it is time for you to go in and have a BETA, and discuss your concerns with your DR! I do think that so far your spotting sounds normal. Course how would I know?? I've never been pregnant :haha: seriously though, that is what I have read on countless forums! GL, and FX'd!


----------



## Jellz

Thanks Ali for responding....I as so afraid, did I do something wrong? My head is going in a million different directions. I am 11-12dpo

I just spoke to my RN and she said that it is normal. She told me to stop going to the bathroom a million times. (LOL she knows me so well) She said that it is a "good" sign and to take it easy. Just as long as it doesn't turn into a full flow.
I go in on Friday to the office so they can run the test, until then FX


----------



## Christine1213

Hi Girls! Congratulations for the BFP results! I am so very happy for you both! Did anyone get pregnant on their first gonal round? I have done three clomid iui cycles and nothing. I just had a consult with RE and he suggests ivf, however, my insurance is limited and I am doing this on my own so money is an issue. I want to try one more time with full injectables and I am curious to know if anyone was lucky first time around or was there another recipe that did the trick. Thank you so much for your advice. Your words and openess on this site keep me going everyday.


----------



## alicatt

Jellz said:


> Thanks Ali for responding....I as so afraid, did I do something wrong? My head is going in a million different directions. I am 11-12dpo
> 
> I just spoke to my RN and she said that it is normal. She told me to stop going to the bathroom a million times. (LOL she knows me so well) She said that it is a "good" sign and to take it easy. Just as long as it doesn't turn into a full flow.
> I go in on Friday to the office so they can run the test, until then FX

WHEW! So glad the RN was able to calm your fears. I'm sure I would have been freaking out too, but I thought I had heard that it was perfectly normal. YAY! So hopefully you can relax, :haha: ya right! I know I am still a shocked myself!


----------



## Curliegirlie

alicatt said:


> Curliegirlie said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> I have been away for a while... Weddings all across the country and such - it was great but tiring! And now I'm back at work and seriously overwhlemed... Don't even know where to start! I thought I'd pop in and say hi. I'm trying to get caught up with where everyone is at in their cycles!
> 
> Welcome back Curlie! I hope you had some fun while you were away!
> 
> I'm 7-8DPO and feeling like this month took. I don't know for sure, but I certainly feel different this month. Its like a 6th sense, I just know, is that possible? The boobs are a dead give-away, they are way more sore then they normally are during the 2WW. Plus the nausea, and fatigue, I slept 10 hours last night, and could have slept more. I tested yesterday and today, and the trigger is definitely out of my system, so now if I see a line I know it is for real. Only a few more days until I will know for sure. WOW! Course I guess it could all be in my head, :wacko: can we say I'm going a little crazy right now? :haha:Click to expand...

I was SO tired the first few weeks... Like drsquid said - it's like I took tons of sleeping pills every day! Good luck!!


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Jellz and Alicatt*: AMAZING! You're in my thoughts - I hope those lines get darker and darker! FX for you both!! Yay gonal girls! :)


----------



## Chiles

@Jellz-I believe its normal as long as its not a full flow...Sticky sticky vibes!!!!!!

@christine-Cridge got pregnant her first gonal cycle. I got pregnant on my first FULL gonal cycle not planned though....even though my cycle was cancelled we had sex a day or so before it was cancelled and it happened anyways. GoodLuck


----------



## Cridge

Christine - like Chiles mentioned, I got pregnant on my first round of gonal f... twice! My 10 year old is a gonal-f baby and I'm currently pregnant with a gonal-f baby. I did nothing other than gonal-f both times....not even trigger shot. I know it's just what my body needed to get me to ovulate a nice healthy follie! GL!


----------



## drsquid

yay for the bfps =) 

welcome back curlie

afm--- yikes i thought you were supposed to feel better not worse. slept nearly all day. headache etc. just SUCKS.


----------



## Turkey16

Congrats Jellz & Alicatt!!!! That's some pretty exciting stuff!
Good Luck Mizuno!!
Hope all you mamas-to-be are feeling great!!! 
Dr. Squid...sorry you're feeling crappy. Hang in there!!


----------



## scerena

How are you pregnant ladies feeling today??? Bet you are still overwhelmed :)

Turkey- how are you doing?


----------



## alicatt

scerena said:


> How are you pregnant ladies feeling today??? Bet you are still overwhelmed :)
> 
> Turkey- how are you doing?

I think perhaps I spoke too soon about my :bfp: it disappeared this morning. So maybe it was still my trigger, it was only 8DPO yesterday? I don't know what to think. I'll test again in the morning (like every morning) until I get my period.


----------



## scerena

Aaaaahhhhh no! Hopefully you see a nice line soon hunni :hugs:


----------



## lilyannabella

Hey ladies its great to see some BFPs!!!!!!!!! Keep them coming :happydance:


----------



## mizuno

alicatt said:


> I think perhaps I spoke too soon about my :bfp: it disappeared this morning. So maybe it was still my trigger, it was only 8DPO yesterday? I don't know what to think. I'll test again in the morning (like every morning) until I get my period.

ali- it's still early and it still may have been a true positive - perhaps this morning you were better hydrated?
fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## Chiles

My fingers are crossed for you Allicat...

I don't remember or not...but did you test out the trigger?


----------



## alicatt

Chiles said:


> My fingers are crossed for you Allicat...
> 
> I don't remember or not...but did you test out the trigger?

I thought I did!

It was gone on 7DPO, back on 8DPO and gone again on 9DPO.

So now I wait to see if I don't have better luck in the coming days.

My elusive :bfp:


----------



## Jellz

Hello GGs!

Just wanted to give you ladies a quick update - So I have been spotting for the past 29 hours but according to my RN it is normal, she said it could last up to 48 hours.:wacko:
I took another test this morning and the line is darker :happydance:
I go to the doctors tomorrow and cant wait for the official results so we can share the news with our immediate family.

I just want to say thank you to everyone for the congrats, you ladies have truly been a support system :friends:

Christene1213  This is my first cycle of Gonal and it looks like it worked for me
Alicatt  I still have you in my thoughts FX love

XoXo
:dust:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## scerena

Lovely progress congrats :wohoo: can't wait for your beta :happydance:


----------



## Chiles

Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## drsquid

jellz- nice and dark. congrats =)


----------



## Cridge

Congrats Jellz! I hope the spotting stops soon! Is it getting heavier or still just a tiny bit? Your progression is great though!

Alicatt - :hug: I hope it was a true positive and that you were just more hydrated 9dpo. Especially that early, if the hcg is diluted it could make a big difference. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Jellz

:dohh:


----------



## Jellz

Hello Loves!!

Cridge - It's a little bit, but it's there. They say that it is normal and only worry if it's red and becomes a flow

So here is my Update...I can officially say that I am pregnant!!!
Just received the call my Beta is 74. I go in on Sunday for blood work again

I am so excited but still in shock!!!


----------



## scerena

Jellz so happy for you :hugs: :happydance: :wohoo: have a h&h 9months :)


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Alicatt* - you are in my thoughts! I have been in that situation before, as I'm sure many in this group have as well. If this round doesn't work, there is next time! I got pregnant on my second round of gonal f. The first was a bust, but it was just chance.

*Jellz *- so happy for you! I can't remember - did you trigger, do an IUI etc - what worked for you?


----------



## Jellz

Thank you all for the congratulations! 

Curliegirlie:
Here was my cycle... Since I don't get a period they started me on with 75 units of Gonal F that was considered Day 1 (7/31/12) for me. I went in for monitoring on Day 3 and Day 6. On day 7 they increased my dose to 150 Day 8 they noticed that my E2 dropped but they kept me on 150 on Day 9 They gave me Menopur 75 units and dropped my Gonal to 37.5 units on Day 10 I took the trigger Ovidrel on Day 12 (8/11/12) we did one IUI and were told to BD the same night.
This was my first cycle of Gonal. We tried in 2010 and I had 3 failed cycles of clomid.
I am truly a Gonal Girl 

XOXO


----------



## alicatt

Hey Ladies :hi:

I'm now 10DPO, and its still negative. I am still hopeful that this is my month. Seeing that faint positive on 8DPO was crazy. Simply too early. I still have faith! My chart looks good, my symptoms feel good. I just need patience!

:hug:


Jellz.. YIPPEE! So very happy for you, can't wait to see pics of the little bean. WOHOO!


----------



## llampie

I just got my BFN after my first round of Gonal F, orgalutran and ovidrel with IUI. AF started today so I will be starting my second round of Gonal F etc. probably on monday. I did 2 cycles of 50mg clomid and 5 cycles of 100 mg of clomid. Despite always ovulating, all cycles were a BFN. 

This will be our last cycle before moving on to IVF....


----------



## alicatt

llampie said:


> I just got my BFN after my first round of Gonal F, orgalutran and ovidrel with IUI. AF started today so I will be starting my second round of Gonal F etc. probably on monday. I did 2 cycles of 50mg clomid and 5 cycles of 100 mg of clomid. Despite always ovulating, all cycles were a BFN.
> 
> This will be our last cycle before moving on to IVF....

So sorry to hear about your failed attempts, I'm on my 3rd cycle this month and am waiting for the final decision. Will I get a :bfp: or a :bfn:? I'm at 10DPO, so I should know soon!

As for your thin lining. I took baby aspirin this month and my lining was really nice and thick, it was also a triple lining which is what you want to see. I simply took it until I ovulated, but I think you could probably take it until you get a :bfp: It is supposed to improve blood circulation which helps make your lining thicker. Good luck this month!


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone, please please can I crash into your thread. Im in a bit of a pickle. I am an oldie & have low ovarian reserve & very low AMH/high FSH. We have just come thru our first failed IVF/ICSI cycle. I was on 300iu Gonal f a day. Anyway have 600iu Gonal F left over. I read somewhere that for poor responders an alternative to a high dose of Gonal F is to try a low dose & go for trying to get a good quality follicle. So Im thinking I'll use that 600iu this cycle, and am thinking 100iu CD3, 100iu CD4, then 80iu CD5-CD9.
What do you ladies think? I do not think OHSS likely as 300iu daily only produced 2 follies.
I would take at the same time each eve, except for the first two, there would be 30-36hrs between these as I am away at a family gathering.

My other question is whether you all think that the side you inject into affects that side more than the other. I know my consultant saw some anthracal follicles on my left ovary when he went in for EC, so do I inject mainly on the left to boost those or does it not make a difference? (I got nothing on my right ovary during my ivf cycle).

Sorry for dropping in like this but Im really like to hear from all you Gonal F experts!!!

Good luck to you all. I'm going to be catching up reading thru this thread :hugs:

:dust:

X


----------



## Chiles

@threebirds are you doing another ivf cycle? I'm kinda lost...:flower: anywho welcome aboard! 

Maybe I read it wrong but if you are thinking about taking the leftover gonal with out being under the care of the doctor I would not chance it. Especially with low ovarian reserve. All those questions should be answered by a physician on what dose to take and what day. Not trying to seem rude, but you def need to be monitored taking any injectables every 2-3 days. Every cycle is different with injectables so you never know. If you ask your doctor about trying an gonal f cycle then I am sure they can clear you on what days, and check on growth.


----------



## drsquid

Doesn't matter what side you inject in since you aren't injecting it into your ovaries it still goes to both equally through the blood stream


----------



## threebirds

Chiles said:


> @threebirds are you doing another ivf cycle? I'm kinda lost...:flower: anywho welcome aboard!
> 
> Maybe I read it wrong but if you are thinking about taking the leftover gonal with out being under the care of the doctor I would not chance it. Especially with low ovarian reserve. All those questions should be answered by a physician on what dose to take and what day. Not trying to seem rude, but you def need to be monitored taking any injectables every 2-3 days. Every cycle is different with injectables so you never know. If you ask your doctor about trying an gonal f cycle then I am sure they can clear you on what days, and check on growth.

Thank you. 
I did mean going alone on this one to use up the remaining 600iu I have and give my ovaries a wee boost. I know this is risky & that we can respond differently to each cycle. I guess I'm reckoning on OHSS not being a problem coz I really don't have the eggs left for that. But Im no expert so really appreciate all advice & comments. I cant see get medical supervision for this as the IVF/ICSI round we had last cycle was with a private clinic & cost us almost £5000. So its do nothing with the gonal f or take v small doses for a few days in the hope we might get a good egg this month. I totally understand that self medicating is wrong, im just desperate at 39 with very low ovarian reserve. Maybe the risks do outweight the benefits. I dont know. I guess thats why Im posting here, to help me make my mind up. The consultant did say that if we went back for another private cycle he'd have me on 450iu gonal f daily. So would 80-100 iu a day really be a possible risk?

Anyway as I said at the start, thank u. I apreciate very much that u took the time to reply.
X


----------



## alicatt

threebirds said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> @threebirds are you doing another ivf cycle? I'm kinda lost...:flower: anywho welcome aboard!
> 
> Maybe I read it wrong but if you are thinking about taking the leftover gonal with out being under the care of the doctor I would not chance it. Especially with low ovarian reserve. All those questions should be answered by a physician on what dose to take and what day. Not trying to seem rude, but you def need to be monitored taking any injectables every 2-3 days. Every cycle is different with injectables so you never know. If you ask your doctor about trying an gonal f cycle then I am sure they can clear you on what days, and check on growth.
> 
> Thank you.
> I did mean going alone on this one to use up the remaining 600iu I have and give my ovaries a wee boost. I know this is risky & that we can respond differently to each cycle. I guess I'm reckoning on OHSS not being a problem coz I really don't have the eggs left for that. But Im no expert so really appreciate all advice & comments. I cant see get medical supervision for this as the IVF/ICSI round we had last cycle was with a private clinic & cost us almost £5000. So its do nothing with the gonal f or take v small doses for a few days in the hope we might get a good egg this month. I totally understand that self medicating is wrong, im just desperate at 39 with very low ovarian reserve. Maybe the risks do outweight the benefits. I dont know. I guess thats why Im posting here, to help me make my mind up. The consultant did say that if we went back for another private cycle he'd have me on 450iu gonal f daily. So would 80-100 iu a day really be a possible risk?
> 
> Anyway as I said at the start, thank u. I apreciate very much that u took the time to reply.
> XClick to expand...

Hi,

I used gonal f and menopur this last cycle at very low doses, and I have normal ovarian reserve, and only got 1-3 follicles to grow. I would caution you to try this on your own. There is still a risk of OHSS, and you may end up wasting the gonal f as you probably won't have any response or very little response. I would save the gonal f and save up for another IVF cycle, and discuss your options with your Doctor. Maybe he can increase your dosage and help you produce even more follicles, then harvest enough for 2-3 cycles. :dust:


----------



## Chiles

Threebirds- :hugs: as allicat said that it may be too little or no response with such a low dose, with a low reserve. At the end of the day we can't make that decision for you. But we can't recommend that you do that either. I would just wait it out and let ya body rest. You don't wanna play with your reserve. Or end up with lots of cysts either. Maybe you can ask your clinic can you do a gonal and iui cycle. It would be cheaper than ivf for right now


----------



## threebirds

Chiles, drsquid & alicats
Thanks girls. Im gonna go with you all and just ease up for this cycle. I did do one injection yesterday but am going to leave the rest. Its hard but the last thing i want to do is set myself back further (if that is possible) All the best x


----------



## Chiles

:hugs: I totally understand that you are ready to get your BFP...TTC is a bumpy road and it totally normal to do it at all cost necessarily


----------



## mizuno

ali - when were you going to test again? fingers crossed for you!

As for me, I'm feeling a bit crappy today - my temp seems to be going down already (even though I'm on progesterone???) and I started having major AF-like cramps today. I will test tomorrow (12 DPO) and am trying to stay optimistic, but it's hard right now :( Wish me luck and I'll let you all know how it goes!!!


----------



## alicatt

mizuno said:


> ali - when were you going to test again? fingers crossed for you!
> 
> As for me, I'm feeling a bit crappy today - my temp seems to be going down already (even though I'm on progesterone???) and I started having major AF-like cramps today. I will test tomorrow (12 DPO) and am trying to stay optimistic, but it's hard right now :( Wish me luck and I'll let you all know how it goes!!!

I tested this morning, and another :bfn: I was spotting yesterday, and just feel like AF is on her way. Still, I have really bad nausea and my boobs ache, which I don't normally have this close to AF. So I'm at a loss. I'm 13DPO today, you'd think that I'd see a :bfp: if I were pregnant. I guess I won't totally give up hope, but I fear the writing is on the wall. :nope:


----------



## mizuno

alicatt said:


> I tested this morning, and another :bfn: I was spotting yesterday, and just feel like AF is on her way. Still, I have really bad nausea and my boobs ache, which I don't normally have this close to AF. So I'm at a loss. I'm 13DPO today, you'd think that I'd see a :bfp: if I were pregnant. I guess I won't totally give up hope, but I fear the writing is on the wall. :nope:

agh, I know the feeling... 
but, it ain't over till it's over (I mean until AF arrives in full force :)), so don't give up yet.


----------



## Cridge

alicatt - maybe you just experienced a chemical??? I don't know exactly how those work, but it does seem strange what you're going through. :hugs:

threebirds - I'm all about being my own science experiment! I've self medicated before, but not with gonal-f. In your situation, I would say that the low dose wouldn't do any harm, and *might* give you results, but if you already have low reserve, I would probably just wait it out until you can go all-in while being monitored. Save those precious follies for a cycle that might really count. It's so hard to know what to do. GL!! :hugs:


----------



## Curliegirlie

Welcome *llampie* and *threebirds*!

*Jellz*, that's awesome!

*Alicatt* - hang in there - we're rooting for you!


----------



## alicatt

Curliegirlie said:


> Welcome *llampie* and *threebirds*!
> 
> *Jellz*, that's awesome!
> 
> *Alicatt* - hang in there - we're rooting for you!

I'm still in the game, if only slightly! No spotting today, been a little dizzy though, and the cramps have not been too strong. I think I just need to wait this out, I did have a dip on 11DPO, and then spotting on 12DPO, so maybe I just had a late implantation? Maybe tomorrow I'll see a :bfp: stranger things have happened! 

:hug:


----------



## scerena

:hi: welcome threebirds and llampi :)

ALicatt- you are definately still in the game, your not out until the :witch: shows and it's true stranger things have happened :)

Afm- hate natural cycles... Cd44 still waiting for af I want to do my second injectables cycle :cry:


----------



## alicatt

scerena said:


> :hi: welcome threebirds and llampi :)
> 
> ALicatt- you are definately still in the game, your not out until the :witch: shows and it's true stranger things have happened :)
> 
> Afm- hate natural cycles... Cd44 still waiting for af I want to do my second injectables cycle :cry:

Do you have to wait? Could they induce your period with progesterone?
I have had that done before. I think they give me a pill to take for 5 days and it usually shakes things loose. When I did that I wasn't trying to get pregnant, so maybe not? IDK, but it is worth asking about?


----------



## scerena

They can but All the ttc meds and my op I had in jan- ovarian drilling I don't want to keep messing things up with my body, I've take a lot of provera in the past I'm scared it's doing me no good :(
I could have started it Friday but I'm trying to just wait it out now... 
When will you test again?


----------



## alicatt

scerena said:


> They can but All the ttc meds and my op I had in jan- ovarian drilling I don't want to keep messing things up with my body, I've take a lot of provera in the past I'm scared it's doing me no good :(
> I could have started it Friday but I'm trying to just wait it out now...
> When will you test again?

OHH.. yes I guess you don't want to keep using it to start your period. Might be better to let it start naturally!!

I'll test again in the morning. This morning I forgot to test with FMU so it was SMU :haha: maybe that is why it didn't work? IDK. I'll test tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## mizuno

so, a BFN for me this morning :nope: Grrrrr!!!!

ugh, I guess onto another round of gonal-F...


----------



## alicatt

mizuno said:


> so, a BFN for me this morning :nope: Grrrrr!!!!
> 
> ugh, I guess onto another round of gonal-F...

Your temps are still high, you may just need to wait a few more days?


----------



## alicatt

I took my temp this morning and knew that it was game over for me. My temp dropping like that is a telltale sign that AF is imminent. I didn't even bother to test. 

I am supposed to call my FS today and come up with a plan for this month. I am not sure what they will suggest, maybe injections again? This is a different FS than I used last month as last month I was in Canada. Now I'm back in FL with my original FS, so I'm sure he has different protocols.:shrug:


----------



## mizuno

alicatt said:


> mizuno said:
> 
> 
> so, a BFN for me this morning :nope: Grrrrr!!!!
> 
> ugh, I guess onto another round of gonal-F...
> 
> Your temps are still high, you may just need to wait a few more days?Click to expand...

I am on progesterone and it's keeping my temps up. I went to have a blood test this morning, which I'm sure will confirm the BFN.

major pity party today...:sad2: :brat:


----------



## alicatt

mizuno said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mizuno said:
> 
> 
> so, a BFN for me this morning :nope: Grrrrr!!!!
> 
> ugh, I guess onto another round of gonal-F...
> 
> Your temps are still high, you may just need to wait a few more days?Click to expand...
> 
> I am on progesterone and it's keeping my temps up. I went to have a blood test this morning, which I'm sure will confirm the BFN.
> 
> major pity party today...:sad2: :brat:Click to expand...

AWW... I feel your frustration :cry: I just got off the phone with my FS I'm heading in for a re-consult tomorrow and we'll see what they suggest this month. :hug:


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Alicatt* and *Mizuno* - hang in there girls! Was this the first cycle for both of you? My first cycle was a bust as well, so maybe the next one will be luckier.

*Scerena* - I know just how you feel! My first cycle was in March, and when it failed, I had to wait until the end of May to start a new cycle because I had a big fat cyst. I felt like I was wasting so much time! In retrospect, I know it was necessary. I stimmed for 3 weeks (!) that cycle and got my BFP at the very end of June. Hang in there, I'm rooting for you!


----------



## scerena

Mizuno- hope your beta surprises you :)

Alicatt- ah sorry hun :( gl tomorrow hun :hugs: I know how upsetting it is- my first cycle didn't work :( 

Curliegirlie- yep so frustrating! Thank you for rooting for me :hugs: hope you are well hun???


----------



## mizuno

thanks scerena and curli, but my beta was negative as well - 2.7. So now I just hope that AF comes quickly so we can start with the next cycle.

curli, this was my first gonal-f cycle, my second medicated cycle (first one with menopur overstimulated me and i ovulated on day 10). To be fair, the timing of the IUI this month was off, but because we BD'd the night before O, I thought there is still a chance. 

A question for you gonal-f users: does your RE want you to have more than one follicle ready at ovulation? My RE kept my dose really low (37.5 IU). I thought that you have a better chance with more than one follicle? But my RE is scared on multiples I guess and wouldn't increase the dose. Anyway, I just thought if that's something I should push for?


----------



## scerena

Mizino- so sorry hunni :hugs: :hugs: I do Merional (Menopur) and my clinic also likes me to have one mature follicle and two maximum, anything above two they won't trigger me.. They too don't like the risk of multiples :dohh:
Fx'd for next cycle hun :)


----------



## mizuno

thanks scerena! :hugs: I hope menopur works for you!

It's so silly that they won't allow more follicles - as if the risk of multiples is my biggest issue right now :) I mean, for over a year I couldn't get pregnant, what are the chances that now I'd get all released eggs that are healthy, all fertilised, that all would implant and all develop into babies??? :dohh:


----------



## Chiles

mizuno said:


> thanks scerena and curli, but my beta was negative as well - 2.7. So now I just hope that AF comes quickly so we can start with the next cycle.
> 
> curli, this was my first gonal-f cycle, my second medicated cycle (first one with menopur overstimulated me and i ovulated on day 10). To be fair, the timing of the IUI this month was off, but because we BD'd the night before O, I thought there is still a chance.
> 
> A question for you gonal-f users: does your RE want you to have more than one follicle ready at ovulation? My RE kept my dose really low (37.5 IU). I thought that you have a better chance with more than one follicle? But my RE is scared on multiples I guess and wouldn't increase the dose. Anyway, I just thought if that's something I should push for?


A good practice would not want you to have more than 2 or 3...but depending on different situations such as if your DH has sperm issues or special conditions...they may allow more. The cycle that I got pregnant on was cancelled and my RE was worried about multiples because its such a high risk for mom and babies. I was lucky to only have one egg fertilize. They do have other options such as converting to ivf if you do overstim. And I did not try to get pregnant I was pushing for IVF in october.


----------



## mizuno

Chiles said:


> And I did not try to get pregnant I was pushing for IVF in october.

Ah, if I should ever be so lucky!

I understand that there is a risk if overstimmed and they're just being careful, it's just that I'm so impatient and I want to do everything to increase my chances of conceiving :) I might push for 2 follicles this month, though they seem to run a pretty tight operation at the clinic and are not easily swayed by arguments (or begging :))


----------



## Chiles

I never thought I would be so lucky myself...I think 2 follicles or reasonable. It they increase your dose a little I am sure you will get 2. You are on a really lose dose. I never even responded to that dose. You are lucky there


----------



## Kmae

Hi ladies. I hope you don't mind me joining this forum. I am on a combo cyle this month 100mg Clomid cd3-7 and Menopur injections cd8-10 then going in for an US on Monday to get follies checked. This is my first month on injectables. I have done Clomid for 3 cycles but it didn't do the trick. I have been TTC #1 for 22 months now and really hope this works for me!

My RE will still do an IUI with more than 2 Follicles but will be sure I am informed of the risks and my options. My comfort level would be 3 mature follicles, anything over that would freak me out.


----------



## Chiles

Welcome Kmae!!!!!

And Goodluck on your cycle :dust:


----------



## alicatt

Welcome Kmae! I feel the same way 3 follicles is my comfort level too! I want twins though :) yes I'm probably crazy!

I wanted to share that AF did indeed show this afternoon.. at least she is predictable! Temp drop and boom here she is!

I'm heading to see the FS on Thursday to discuss the plan this month. Will let you know what they decide.


----------



## Kmae

alicatt said:


> Welcome Kmae! I feel the same way 3 follicles is my comfort level too! I want twins though :) yes I'm probably crazy!
> 
> I wanted to share that AF did indeed show this afternoon.. at least she is predictable! Temp drop and boom here she is!
> 
> I'm heading to see the FS on Thursday to discuss the plan this month. Will let you know what they decide.

I would love to have twins too. I am a twin myself actually (have a twin brother). Sorry about than damn AF- I really hope this cycle is it for you.:hugs:


----------



## scerena

Kmae- welcome :hi:

Alicatt- sorry af got you :hugs: hope they have a good plan for you :hugs: :hugs:

Well ladies I am so annoyed right now! My temp was 35.97 this morning no way have I ovulated :cry: so all them signs and the positive opk was fake- my rubbish body must have tried to ovulate but didn't :(
I really hate my body with a passion now! Why can't it do the one thing I was put here to do!!! I am going to have such a bad day!!!
Now I'm tempted to get provera as my temps have been low and no af :cry:
Sorry for the downer ladies I just needed to vent :blush:


----------



## mizuno

scerena said:


> Well ladies I am so annoyed right now! My temp was 35.97 this morning no way have I ovulated :cry: so all them signs and the positive opk was fake- my rubbish body must have tried to ovulate but didn't :(

welcome kmae!

ali - sorry AF showed up. at least it's on to the next cycle! I'm still waiting for my AF - damn progesterone must still be in my system.

scerena - if you got a truly positive OPK (like a really dark line), maybe you have ovulated but your temps have not gone up yet? This happens to me all the time - my temps go up a day or 2 after O. I would not have known this if I wasn't being monitored and they told me exactly which day I O'ed.


----------



## scerena

Mizuno- it was a false I must have tried to ovulate but didn't... The opk was Friday I would have ovulated by now... Just going to wait another day or two then start provera I think, I really didn't want to but I only have until November to do my last two injectable cycles...

Have You tested again??


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hello *Kmae*!

Sorry to hear the news *Scerena* and *Alicatt*... Big hugs!

*Mizuno* - my doctor was the same - he kept upping the dose very slowly to see when I would respond, because he was afraid of multiples. The risk is not 1, 2 or 3, it's 10 or 15! I am a slow responder, so I would have nothing, nothing, nothing... then with a bit of a higher dose - boom! 10 follicles! I bet that's what they want to prevent.


----------



## mizuno

scerena - no point in testing again. HCG of 2.7 is really the same as 0. It was just the leftover from the trigger. Now I just hope for AF to show up soon so I can start my next cycle before the long weekend :)
and yeah, it sounds like it was a failed attempt at ovulation - sorry to hear that. I know how frustrating it can be to wait for it to happen...

curli - I am the opposite. with 37.5 IU of menopur my follicles grew so quickly that I ovulated on day 10. unfortunately that's not good for me as I need time for my lining to thicken (the whole reason I am going through this in the first place). So, I guess I know that low dose is fixing what needs to be fixed, it's just that I don't want it just fixed, I want like a turbo boost that will get me pregnant asap :).


----------



## scerena

Mizuno- oh yh I understand what you mean :hugs: yes I think I'll start my provera tonight :(


----------



## Kmae

Scerena, sorry about the failed ovulation. I've had several 45day cycles so I understand the frustration.:hugs:

Curlie, how many follicles do you normally have? On cd1 I had a base U/S done to ensure I don't have any cysts and was told I have 12 follicles on each ovary. Makes me wonder if that means anything when it comes to taking injections?:shrug:


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Mizuno* - just goes to show that everyone is different... Maybe that's why the first cycle failed, they might need to do some fine-tuning. I know it's really hard, but don't give up hope!

*Kmae* - do you mean immature follicles? In that case I have tons! I'm not even sure how many. On my first gonal-f cycle, I think I had 1 mature and a few "maybe mature" follicles - that cycle failed - BFN. On my second cycle, after stimulating for almost 3 weeks at slowly increasing doses, I was responding very little and very slowly. Near the end of that time, we decided to convert to an IVF cycle. With IVF, they don't care if you have tons of follicles- the more the better! I had about 8 retrieved, but only 3 of those had mature eggs, and only one got fertilized. But it implanted! It was such a wonderful surprise. In my head I was already planning my next cycle. Anyway, I wish you all the best - is this your first cycle?


----------



## scerena

Kmae thanks I have had them all my life :dohh: onto provera tonight :)


----------



## alicatt

I'm sorry I have been MIA for a while.. So I had my consultation with the Dr this morning, and he looked at my chart with me, and he said the scary words.. IVF. I was worried he was going to say that, but I expected it to happen.

So he did the US and things look good. My left ovary looks awesome, and my right, well it never wants to come to the party (it was hiding today, but seen, barely). I spent about 3 hours at the Dr's office getting everything organized for the IVF this month. WOW, yes this month! 

The first thing they had to do was a trial embryo transfer, they do this to make sure they can get the embryos up there when its the real deal. Well guess what? He said I had stenosis of the cervix, and that he has to do surgery to dilate it. I'm like wahhhh? So I'm having surgery tomorrow morning at 7am to make my cervix open better, then I will start on a course of injectibles tomorrow afternoon: Menopur 225 iu and Bravelle 225 iu each day and we'll go from there. We are forecasting the embryo retrieval to be on Sept 11th and the embryo transfer to be 3 days later.

I'm a little overwhelmed right now, I kind of feel like its all happening so fast. Thing is that I need to jump on this, and get it done! Wish me luck!!


----------



## Kmae

Alicat, Yah, a day like that would overwhelm anyone! Is your insurance paying for the IVF? Just curious what it costs out of pocket. I think it is great that your RE is so proactive! I am so nervous and excited for you!

Curlie, Yes, I was referring to immature follicles. This is my first time on injectables. I go in to do a "mature" follicle check on Monday- so we'll see how I respond. I would have been doubtful to if I were told only 1 got fertilized. What a great feeling it must have been to find out you were pg from that little guy!


----------



## alicatt

Kmae said:


> Alicat, Yah, a day like that would overwhelm anyone! Is your insurance paying for the IVF? Just curious what it costs out of pocket. I think it is great that your RE is so proactive! I am so nervous and excited for you!
> 
> Curlie, Yes, I was referring to immature follicles. This is my first time on injectables. I go in to do a "mature" follicle check on Monday- so we'll see how I respond. I would have been doubtful to if I were told only 1 got fertilized. What a great feeling it must have been to find out you were pg from that little guy!

No unfortunately the IVF is not covered by my insurance. They are charging me a lot of money! It is insane how much it will cost. I have already paid a $5000 deposit, and $4000 in drugs, and the dilation procedure they are doing tomorrow morning is $1600 (I haven't met my deductible yet). I think there are still some more charges to be had along the way. Probably another $6000-7000 on top of what I've listed above. OUCH! Now some of that is not necessary for ALL IVF's but I'm almost 40 (5 weeks until my b-day) and because of that they are suggesting that I do ICSI and some other thing to help the egg and sperm meet. The FS explained it as hatching the egg to let the sperm in to fertilize. I guess older women have have tougher eggs to crack! Plus this helps the sperm, it doesn't need to do as much work!


----------



## llampie

So I started my blood work and ultrasound monitoring for this gonal-f cycle today. I am on cycle day 7 and tonight was day #4 of stims. After 3 nights of stims my right ovary had two follicles measuring 11 and 9 and my left ovary had 4 follicles measuring 10,10,9,8. My endo was measuring 6. My current dose of gonal-f is 100iui. It is the same dose as last cycle but I seem to be responding a bit slower this cycle. Last cycle on day 8 I had 3 follicles on my right measuring 18,16 and 15 and my left had 3 measuring 12, 11 and 11 and my endo measured 9. I stimmed that night again and then did the trigger shot on day 9 and iui on day 10 and 11. I ovulated on day 11....which is super early for me. I usually ovulate on day 16 when I was taking clomid. 

I am not sure how to feel about this cycle yet. I don't know if a slower response is better or not? PArt of me is trying to say yes it is, because it will mean I will ovulate a bit later in my cycle like I usually do. But then part of me is wondering why I am having a different response to the same dose???


----------



## Kmae

Alicat, yah, I hate how much IVF costs! I think if insurance helped out with the cost then ladies wouldn't have so many multiples- it cost so much that most decide to have several eggs implanted so they get a better chance of success and of not having to pay that much again.:dohh: Well I am very excited for you! I can't wait to hear your updates!

Llampie, I hope this is your magical round. It's crazy that our bodies can be So inconsistent sometimes. How big do they want follies to be before they typically have you trigger? 

This is my first round of injectables. I'm actually doing 100mg Clomid cd3-7 then 75iui of Menopur cd 8-10. I did my first injection last night- it wasn't bad at all. I have my first u/s to see how things are progressing this Monday (cd11). I really hope my follies are growing!


----------



## llampie

Kmae- My FS likes to see at least one follicle at 18mm before I can trigger. At my appointment today they he had a really hard time getting a good image of my follicles due to the position of my uterus and ovaries. I have a tilted uterus and sometimes my ovaries hide in behind it. I don't think the measurements were as accurate as they should have been today, but my left ovary has a 17mm and 16mm follicle and my right has 4 follicles under 12mm. I am hoping that tomorrow they will have grown and I will be ready to trigger either tomorrow or tuesday.


----------



## alicatt

llampie said:


> Kmae- My FS likes to see at least one follicle at 18mm before I can trigger. At my appointment today they he had a really hard time getting a good image of my follicles due to the position of my uterus and ovaries. I have a tilted uterus and sometimes my ovaries hide in behind it. I don't think the measurements were as accurate as they should have been today, but my left ovary has a 17mm and 16mm follicle and my right has 4 follicles under 12mm. I am hoping that tomorrow they will have grown and I will be ready to trigger either tomorrow or tuesday.

Sounds like you are getting close! I bet you'll trigger tomorrow. 

I love your profile picture, it looks like home to me (I have a cottage in Muskoka). The lab in the drivers seat is just too cute!

Best of luck to you! :dust:


----------



## alicatt

Can I still stay in this thread even though I'm not using Gonal F? My FS has put me on Bravelle and Menopur this month for IVF. Just finished day 3 of meds, and I go in on Tuesday for my first ultrasound.


----------



## Chiles

Good Luck Allicat with IVF, and we would love for you to stay on this thread so we can keep up with you. I was actually planning on doing IVF myself. It is very expensive...my insurance would have covered it though. I know you are very thankful that you can afford to foot that bill. tons of :dust: to you. 

I am trying to catch up with everyone!!! I have been MIA for a minute here. I hope all is well and goodluck to everyone with their new cycles, and testing etc.

Scerena- I miss you :hugs: I always have to use provera to jumpstart me so I know you will do fine!!!!

Welcome again Kmae llampie and Goodluck to you ladies :dust:


----------



## Kmae

llampie said:


> Kmae- My FS likes to see at least one follicle at 18mm before I can trigger. At my appointment today they he had a really hard time getting a good image of my follicles due to the position of my uterus and ovaries. I have a tilted uterus and sometimes my ovaries hide in behind it. I don't think the measurements were as accurate as they should have been today, but my left ovary has a 17mm and 16mm follicle and my right has 4 follicles under 12mm. I am hoping that tomorrow they will have grown and I will be ready to trigger either tomorrow or tuesday.

Looks like you are on track to trigger very soon!:thumbup: Keep us updated! I have a tilted uterus too so it will be interesting to see if they have a hard time determining with me as well. Tomorrow I get checked for my follicle size for the first time. I hope I got a couple of mature ones growing! 

Alicat, Gonal-F is very similar to the meds you are taking- they are all meant ti grow more mature folllicles. I am actually taking Menopur for injections too! I hope you decide to stay with this thread! I am looking forward to following your IVF journey!

Hi Chilies! I hope all is well with you. How are you feeling?


----------



## scerena

*Alicatt* of course you can I'm on Merional (Menopur) but im on this thread :) be lovely to follow you IVF journey :)
How is your injections going?

*Chiles*- sorry I have been MIA :hugs: just feel boring with no updates :dohh: I take my last provera tab tonight so hoping af hurries after :) picking up my meds today :)
How are you doing??
Congrats for having a baby girl hunni :happydance: extremely happy for you :hugs:

*Llampie*- gl my fs triggers from 16mm so you will be triggering very soon by the sound of things good luck hunni :)

*Kmae* gl with your scan tomorrow I hope there are a couple of nice big follicles :)


----------



## Chiles

Thanks again scerena!!!! 

@kmae- I have been great, just anxiously waiting for the weeks to pass on by! And until then I will be cheering on you ladies, I want us all to have a 2013 baby/ or babies. I am here to keep the drive going.


----------



## scerena

Chiles- You definately are Hun and we all appreciate it :)
Be great to all have 2013 babies :)

I just went to pick up my vials for the next cycle, there was a 40min wait, so will pick them up tomoz as I'm in no rush for them af isn't even here yet!


----------



## alicatt

Hey All..

Thanks Chiles, so nice to see a success story out there!

scerena - any sign of AF yet? I hope she arrives soon so you can start! Better get those meds :thumbup: On what day will you start stimming?

llampie - have you triggered yet? What was the final count and size of your follicles?

Kmae - wow, sounds like menopur is a popular drug! How did your first scan go?

AFM - I have my first scan tomorrow after taking menopur and bravelle 225 iu (each) for the past 4 days. Does anyone else have extreme lower back pain? It hurts so much, its strange though, it doesn't feel like a strained muscle, its just different somehow. Anyway, it hurts a lot :cry: I was reading the side effects of menopur and back pain is a side effect. I was curious to see if anyone else has had the pain. I also wonder if it is due to the dose I am taking? Last month I was taking menopur, but I was only on 1 vial, not 3! Course last month we were doing an IUI, not IVF. I've been reading about all the different steps of IVF and it is enough to make your head spin! My latest concern (besides my back feeling like its broken) is that I didn't downreg. I know I pushed for us to start immediately on this cycle, but I'm worried that we missed an important step? Anyone know about downreg'ing and whether it is mission critical?


----------



## scerena

alicatt- I stim on day 3 when I have my scan to check for cysts, I need af to hurry!!!

The highest dose I have taken is 112iu of merional (menopur) I cant remember if I had backache or not :dohh: I hope you feel better soon :hugs:
I hope they can give you more info at your scan tomorrow, I have never done ivf so I wouldn't have a clue sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

scerena said:


> alicatt- I stim on day 3 when I have my scan to check for cysts, I need af to hurry!!!
> 
> The highest dose I have taken is 112iu of merional (menopur) I cant remember if I had backache or not :dohh: I hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> I hope they can give you more info at your scan tomorrow, I have never done ivf so I wouldn't have a clue sorry hun :hugs:

Thanks! Never thought I would say this, but I hope AF hurries up and shows for you soon!!! Then it will only be a few more days before you get to start. :hug:


----------



## scerena

alicatt- :haha: I know right the days when we wished af to stay away :haha: I feel so bored and lost I NEED to be doing something :dohh:

I really hope your pain eases up, have you tried taking some paracetamol (theyre safe ttc) It might help take the edge off it??


----------



## alicatt

scerena said:


> alicatt- :haha: I know right the days when we wished af to stay away :haha: I feel so bored and lost I NEED to be doing something :dohh:
> 
> I really hope your pain eases up, have you tried taking some paracetamol (theyre safe ttc) It might help take the edge off it??

I did take some Tylenol which is the US version of paracetamol, it helped a tiny bit.. enough to get up and do something, but wow.. it hurts!

I know the feeling.. you just want to start! I am looking forward to tomorrow my first scan!


----------



## scerena

Hope your first scan shows your follicles growing :)

I really hope your pain eases up :hugs:


----------



## Kmae

Well I went in for my first U/S to check for follicles and got some bad news. I have too many and so they canceled this cyle. :growlmad:I had about 7 mature follicles. Crazy! I did Clomid and only 1vial of Menopur for 3 days! I am really heartbroken that I will have to wait ths cycle out:cry:. Plus, I have so many that the RE said I might develop cysts and have to sit out next month as well!:dohh: all of this waiting drives me bonkers. The plan for next cycle (as long as I don't have cysts) is to do 50mg of Clomid (instead if 100) and 1/2 vial of Menopur. Back to the waiting...

Alicat, I didn't get any back pain but everyone's SE are different. I have a little pressure in my ovaries-almost like I am going to O but even that isn't noticeable unless I pay special attention.


----------



## alicatt

Kmae said:


> Well I went in for my first U/S to check for follicles and got some bad news. I have too many and so they canceled this cyle. :growlmad:I had about 7 mature follicles. Crazy! I did Clomid and only 1vial of Menopur for 3 days! I am really heartbroken that I will have to wait ths cycle out:cry:. Plus, I have so many that the RE said I might develop cysts and have to sit out next month as well!:dohh: all of this waiting drives me bonkers. The plan for next cycle (as long as I don't have cysts) is to do 50mg of Clomid (instead if 100) and 1/2 vial of Menopur. Back to the waiting...
> 
> Alicat, I didn't get any back pain but everyone's SE are different. I have a little pressure in my ovaries-almost like I am going to O but even that isn't noticeable unless I pay special attention.

HMM.. Well you should talk with another lady on this same thread. She had a similar situation and they BD'd and ended up having 1 naturally after a 'cancelled' cycle. I believe she had 7 mature follies or there abouts as well. I guess your other option is to switch to IVF? Could you do that? Another option is to go ahead with the IUI and then be prepared to have to do selective reduction. That is where 1 or more of the implanted embryos are removed (if you end up with too many). There are options for you, you just have to figure out what you are comfortable with. :hug:


----------



## Kmae

Alicat, yah, I've thought about ignoring the doctors orders:blush: trust me! But I wouldnt be able to do selective reduction- I think it would haunt me! Plus docs won't do an IUI with this many. We did BD last night so if I O within the next couple of days- I guess anything can happen! DH and I agreed giving injectables one more go before considering IVF...


----------



## alicatt

Kmae said:


> Alicat, yah, I've thought about ignoring the doctors orders:blush: trust me! But I wouldnt be able to do selective reduction- I think it would haunt me! Plus docs won't do an IUI with this many. We did BD last night so if I O within the next couple of days- I guess anything can happen! DH and I agreed giving injectables one more go before considering IVF...

I totally understand about the selective reduction. I'm not sure I could do it either. It's important to have all of your options! Maybe your BD'ing will be enough? :hug:


----------



## Cridge

Kmae - Chiles is the one that got pregnant on a cancelled cycle...with a singleton. :thumbup:. Can they possibly do follicle reduction? Where they reduce the number of mature follicles before you ovulate? If you're close to ovulating, it might be too late for that, but it could be an option. :hugs:


----------



## Kmae

Cridge said:


> Kmae - Chiles is the one that got pregnant on a cancelled cycle...with a singleton. :thumbup:. Can they possibly do follicle reduction? Where they reduce the number of mature follicles before you ovulate? If you're close to ovulating, it might be too late for that, but it could be an option. :hugs:

Thanks! I read back in the thread and Chilies Bd'd a day or so before they cancelled her cycle and that did the trick! I BD'd last night so I would be overjoyed if the same happened to me- but it's probably a long shot. I asked if they could reduce the follicle size but he said that they are too large to do anything with- meaning I'm too close to ovulation I guess. such a bummer!

Alicat & Cridge, I appreciate you ensuring I know all my options! Thanks!


----------



## Chiles

Yes Kmae that was me...I usually don't ovulate on my own so on a cancelled cycle I would end up with cysts.

Do you usually ovulate on your own? 

When my cycle was cancelled I debated on triggering anyway I was just that fed up with ttc. but I didn't wanna risk other things going wrong( etopic, ohss, super twins) . The choice is yours, and I doubt that all 7 of those would ovulate naturally. But there is still that multiple risk. :hugs: I think with natural ovulation its a bit lower than with a trigger. I ovulated on my own for the 1st time ever. and only got one bean even out of 7 mature follies and lots of more behind those. :dust:


----------



## Kmae

Chiles said:


> Yes Kmae that was me...I usually don't ovulate on my own so on a cancelled cycle I would end up with cysts.
> 
> Do you usually ovulate on your own?
> 
> When my cycle was cancelled I debated on triggering anyway I was just that fed up with ttc. but I didn't wanna risk other things going wrong( etopic, ohss, super twins) . The choice is yours, and I doubt that all 7 of those would ovulate naturally. But there is still that multiple risk. :hugs: I think with natural ovulation its a bit lower than with a trigger. I ovulated on my own for the 1st time ever. and only got one bean even out of 7 mature follies and lots of more behind those. :dust:

Thanks! I'm at my wits end as well with ttc I just couldn't risk triplets or higher- and the potential medical issues. I wish i had a crystal ball!!! If its in the cards for me then maybe my bd'ing yesterday will do the trick!


----------



## llampie

So I triggered last night around 5pm and had my first IUI for this cycle this morning around 10am. I will be doing another IUI tomorrow morning around the same time. 
On Monday morning, at my last u/s appointment I had two follicles on the right that were measuring 19-20mm and 18mm. On my left there was one in the lead at 16mm. My FS figured that the two on the right would both ovulate and there was potential for the one on the left to catch up and ovulate as well, but the potential was slim. That is okay with me because the thought of triplets is quite scary!


----------



## llampie

Oh and my uterine lining was 12mm!!! That is amazing considering it is usually only around 6mm, although last cycle it made it to 9mm.


----------



## Kmae

llampie said:


> Oh and my uterine lining was 12mm!!! That is amazing considering it is usually only around 6mm, although last cycle it made it to 9mm.

Yippy, it all sounds so positive! I hope those spermies find at least one of you eggs! Keep us updated!


----------



## Chiles

Good Luck, It all sounds good!!!!


----------



## Charisse28

Hey Chiles! Congrats on your baby girl!!


----------



## Chiles

Awww Thanks!!!! I have not heard from you in forever!!!! Hope all is well :flower:


----------



## alicatt

llampie said:


> Oh and my uterine lining was 12mm!!! That is amazing considering it is usually only around 6mm, although last cycle it made it to 9mm.

Your lining and follicles sound just perfect! I really hope this is your month! :hug: :dust:


----------



## Curliegirlie

Wow wow!

Looks like I missed some action on here! I am getting ready to move to another city, and my work is insane, so I don't have as much time as I'd like to catch up on my gonal girls action!

*Alicatt*- I did IVF and I was feeling the same as you. It's like a whirlwind - I feel it all happened so fast! In the end, it's not that bad... and hopefully the outcome will be positive, positive, positive!

*Kmae* - did you try to BD anyway? It might be worth a shot! :)

*Llampie* - Are you doing IUI after your trigger? Keep us posted :)


----------



## Curliegirlie

Oh - one more thing - I don't know if someone answered your question A*licatt*, but just before and after my IVF I had a lot of lower back pain, and um... bum pain! It's due to your ovaries being enlarged (full of mature follicles) and pushing on everything else.


----------



## Kmae

Curliegirlie said:


> Wow wow!
> 
> Looks like I missed some action on here! I am getting ready to move to another city, and my work is insane, so I don't have as much time as I'd like to catch up on my gonal girls action!
> 
> *Alicatt*- I did IVF and I was feeling the same as you. It's like a whirlwind - I feel it all happened so fast! In the end, it's not that bad... and hopefully the outcome will be positive, positive, positive!
> 
> *Kmae* - did you try to BD anyway? It might be worth a shot! :)
> 
> *Llampie* - Are you doing IUI after your trigger? Keep us posted :)

No we didn't BD-thought we would stay in the safe side. But, I emailed my RE yesterday about it and he told me I wouldn't ovulate without the HCG shot but I could suddenly on my own. Have any of you have a cancelled cycle? Did you ovulate without the HCG shot? Now I'm wondering if I'll need Provera to bring on my next cycle. I'm typically very irregular.


----------



## scerena

Kmae- my cycle was going to be cancelled (as I had 3 mature follicles) my clinic on like a max of 2! I went for a scan a couple of days later and I ovulated two of them on my own (I don't normally ovulate)! 
That was good except I had a cyst from the left over follicle so I've had to sit out and just taken provera! Fx'd that doesn't happen and things go smoothly for you :hugs:

*Curliegirlie*- so good to see you on here I hope you and baby are doing well? :hugs:

*Llampie*- all sound really good :) gl :dust:

*Alicatt* how was your scan??

*Chiles* :hugs: :hugs: hope you and your baby girl are well?

Afm- finished provera Monday evening still awaiting the :witch: grrr! Got my meds as soon as af comes cd3 scan and the injections start :happydance: hated being out this cycle!


----------



## Chiles

Kmae-I *NEVER* Ovulated on my own before without a trigger except on that cancel cycle, but I had alot of follicles and I mean ALOT!!!! I am also very irregular and typically use provera to jump start my cycles as well. 

Hey Scerena :hugs: We are well today. Hopefully you won't have to much longer and you can start your new cycle in no time! :dust:


----------



## scerena

Chiles glad that you are both well :) cannot wait to be sat here with my bump one day hopefully the day will come quickly :)


----------



## Cridge

Kmae - Both times I used gonal-f I didn't use a trigger shot and ovulated on my own. Got pregnant both times too. I was prescribed a trigger with both cycles but first time was "cancelled" due to a death in the family and second time I wanted to just let nature take it's course.


----------



## Chiles

It will be soon scerena!!!! Very soon!!! FX for you!!!! and tons of :dust:


----------



## scerena

Thanks hun :hugs: 
Can't wait to start injecting myself again :haha: I feel weir not doing anything at all ttc I need to feel like I'm doing something lol!


----------



## Chiles

I hated my break cycles too. It was like I would have a cancelled cycle, and then everyone will been done moved on, again, and then again. And even when you are on a break you still think about it...so you are never really taking a break :wacko: I would just google my life away on success stories. It kinda helped me through it.


----------



## alicatt

scerena said:


> Kmae- my cycle was going to be cancelled (as I had 3 mature follicles) my clinic on like a max of 2! I went for a scan a couple of days later and I ovulated two of them on my own (I don't normally ovulate)!
> That was good except I had a cyst from the left over follicle so I've had to sit out and just taken provera! Fx'd that doesn't happen and things go smoothly for you :hugs:
> 
> *Curliegirlie*- so good to see you on here I hope you and baby are doing well? :hugs:
> 
> *Llampie*- all sound really good :) gl :dust:
> 
> *Alicatt* how was your scan??
> 
> *Chiles* :hugs: :hugs: hope you and your baby girl are well?
> 
> Afm- finished provera Monday evening still awaiting the :witch: grrr! Got my meds as soon as af comes cd3 scan and the injections start :happydance: hated being out this cycle!

My scans were good I think?

Left O: 9, 9, 8, 8, 8 plus 2 more
Right O: 8,8,8, plus 1 more

Lining was 8mm

Estrogen was 227

FS upped my doses from 225 iu of Menopur and Bravelle to 225iu of Menopur and 300 iu of Bravelle. 

I go back again tomorrow morning to see where we are at, then probably again on Sunday? I don't know, we will discuss that tomorrow I guess. I am also curious about the other bloodwork that was done. Whether my AMH or other levels have changed since we did them back in May. I am going to inquire about this too!


----------



## Kmae

Hmmm...wonder what my body is going to do- "to ovulate or not to ovulate" that is the question. I hate taking a break as well- I still obsess about it just as much! I am just hoping that I don't have to sit the next one out too due to cysts. I never thought I would say this- but I can't wait until I get to inject myself again(sound like an addict!).

Alicatt, it looks like you are growing a good amount of large follicles. Let us know how much they have grown the next time you go in. It's so exciting!

I have a question for all of you, since starting Clomid and now injections, I seem to have about 2lbs creep on each cycle- yet I'm not doing anything different. I am now up to 6-7lbs. Do any of you have this same issue since starting the meds?


----------



## alicatt

Kmae said:


> Hmmm...wonder what my body is going to do- "to ovulate or not to ovulate" that is the question. I hate taking a break as well- I still obsess about it just as much! I am just hoping that I don't have to sit the next one out too due to cysts. I never thought I would say this- but I can't wait until I get to inject myself again(sound like an addict!).
> 
> Alicatt, it looks like you are growing a good amount of large follicles. Let us know how much they have grown the next time you go in. It's so exciting!
> 
> I have a question for all of you, since starting Clomid and now injections, I seem to have about 2lbs creep on each cycle- yet I'm not doing anything different. I am now up to 6-7lbs. Do any of you have this same issue since starting the meds?

Yes, it is quite infuriating. With my latest round of meds I think I have gained 5-6 lbs in the past 2 weeks. My stomach is so bloated, I can't wait for it to go down! I think it is normal to have this kind of weight gain. Even if it sucks :(

I'll let you know how tomorrow goes, I have my next scan at 9am tomorrow.


----------



## llampie

Curliegirlie said:


> Wow wow!
> 
> Looks like I missed some action on here! I am getting ready to move to another city, and my work is insane, so I don't have as much time as I'd like to catch up on my gonal girls action!
> 
> *Alicatt*- I did IVF and I was feeling the same as you. It's like a whirlwind - I feel it all happened so fast! In the end, it's not that bad... and hopefully the outcome will be positive, positive, positive!
> 
> *Kmae* - did you try to BD anyway? It might be worth a shot! :)
> 
> *Llampie* - Are you doing IUI after your trigger? Keep us posted :)

Yes I did do two back to back IUIs after I triggered. I triggered monday and did IUI yesterday and this morning. I have had some cramping and spotting today which I understand is pretty normal after IUI. I never experienced it with my last cycle IUIs though. I have also been really irritable today, which is probably a side effect of the trigger shot but I didn't feel this way last cycle. Maybe its a good sign? Oh and probably TMI, but I have had a ton of EWCM the last few days.


----------



## scerena

*Chiles* thanks hun :hugs: yeh I'm a google addict too :haha:

*Alicatt* so glad that things are looking good :) I hope today's scan goes well :)

*Kmae* I have been the same this break! It's crazy how we get addicted to the injections I think it just makes us feel like we are doing something, it been hard sitting out for nearly 8 weeks! Try and take the time to relax :hugs:

*Llampie* I've heard EWCM is a good sign :) when did you do your trigger shot???

*Cridge* I hope that you are well and your pregnancy is going good?


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Scerena *- thanks! Hopefully you can start your cycle really soon. I am doing well... Still a bit sick, but then when I feel better I'm worried something's wrong. Always something to worry about!

*Alicatt* - Sounds good so far! Keep us updated!

*Chiles* - How are you? Are you showing?


----------



## alicatt

Morning Ladies!

*scerena *- I hope your cycle starts soon, no fun sitting out waiting, I think I would go crazy :wacko: too!

*Llampie *- EWCM is a great sign, means you are fertile, YAY! I hope your IUIs went well and that your 2WW flies by and delivers good news! :thumbup:

*AFM *- Had my CD10 scan, and I have 20 follicles on the left and 10 on the right, wow! My lining is a triple lining at 10mm, YAY! The only issue is that the follicles aren't growing that fast, they are only around 9-10mm (the biggest ones). So they have only grown 1mm in 2 days. UGH. I have gone from 11 follicles to 30.. EEK! So they are going to wait for my estrogen bloodwork this afternoon, and suggest what to do with me then. I have to go back for another scan tomorrow. The DR mentioned that from here on out I'll be seeing a lot of them. :haha: Sounds like daily appts for a while. :wacko:


----------



## Cridge

Kmae - I gained 9 pounds during my gonal-f round. :wacko: I don't remember gaining anything the first time I did gonal-f.... 10 years ago. I was able to lose 6 of them quickly during the first few weeks of my pregnancy, but then I started gaining...and gaining...and gaining.... :haha: I don't know if it's a "side effect" of the meds, but I certainly didn't do anything to gain those 9 pounds except start injecting myself with hormones.


----------



## Chiles

Curliegirlie said:


> *Scerena *- thanks! Hopefully you can start your cycle really soon. I am doing well... Still a bit sick, but then when I feel better I'm worried something's wrong. Always something to worry about!
> 
> *Alicatt* - Sounds good so far! Keep us updated!
> 
> *Chiles* - How are you? Are you showing?

I have been great, And I am not really showing like I thought I would be by now. :shrug:

How have you been? wow you are 14 weeks already!!!!! :happydance: Have any of you ladies heard from squid? I wonder how her and the twins have been.


----------



## ambernov20

Hello ladies! So glad I found this thread!! My name is Amber and am a proud Mommy to 2 boys. We have been TTC for 2 1/2 years now with 2 MC and nothing in between. Went in for loads of testing and have found I have mild PCOS (polycystic ovaries but not really any other symptoms and my labs were good) and hubby has a balanced translocation in his DNA we have one child together so we know we can do it so we are opting to do Gonal F and the HCG trigger shot and timed intercourse. I am CD 5 and tonight will be my 3rd injection of Gonal F. Just wondering (without reading through the 130 pages on the thread!) if anyone has any tips to make this cycle successful, can give me an idea of what I am in for, and anything that might help minimize side effects. Thank you all!!!


----------



## scerena

*Curliegirlie* I can imagine that you keep worrying over everything when pregnant :hugs: 

*Alicatt* sounds like progress and a great lining do I hope that things all stay good :)

*Amber* :hi: welcome to the thread :) I've done one cycle and I just had mood swings really, can't remember anything else off the top of my head :dohh: I joule be starting my second round within the next week :)
Gl Hun :dust:


----------



## ambernov20

No mood swings yet but am having some tugging/pinching pains in my ovaries feels like my ovulation pains. Did find somewhere that drinking more water helps so I have been doing that, today it seems better than yesterday.


----------



## Cridge

welcome amber! :hi: I have found that I don't really have any side effects from gonal-f. I've done 2 rounds of gonal-f and got pregnant both times. That being said, this last time (10 years later than the first), I did gain a bunch of weight during my gonal-f cycle. I don't know if I can contribute that to the gonal-f, as I was on femara for 6 months beforehand, and I think the femara was doing a number on my body. My only other "side effect" of the gonal-f was a massive amount of cf from the beginning of my cycle until I ovulated. I've never had any problems with gonal-f and definitely feel it's my drug of choice. :winkwink: Good luck!


----------



## ambernov20

I am truly excited about this cycle. Like I said I have 2 boys with one MC in between them but never really thought I had fertility problems until trying for number 3. We got pregnant with the boys and my 1st MC rather quick but this last time it took us a year to conceive the first time only to MC at 7 1/2 weeks then a year later we got pregnant again to MC again at 7 1/2 weeks. So hoping for a super sticky baby :dust: would even take 2 if I had to :winkwink: I have been reading back on some of the posts and you all seem like such lovely ladies so glad Google led me to you all!!! :yipee:


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> I am truly excited about this cycle. Like I said I have 2 boys with one MC in between them but never really thought I had fertility problems until trying for number 3. We got pregnant with the boys and my 1st MC rather quick but this last time it took us a year to conceive the first time only to MC at 7 1/2 weeks then a year later we got pregnant again to MC again at 7 1/2 weeks. So hoping for a super sticky baby :dust: would even take 2 if I had to :winkwink: I have been reading back on some of the posts and you all seem like such lovely ladies so glad Google led me to you all!!! :yipee:

Hi Amber! Welcome! I'm not technically on Gonal F anymore (I'm doing menopur and bravelle), but they are all so similar.

So do the Dr's think that the MCs are due to the '_balanced translocation in his DNA_' issue? Or do they think its something else? I ask because I know nothing about your DH's DNA issue, and I was wondering if your Dr's have mentioned other potential causes? I do know that often women have MCs due to low progesterone levels. So with this cycle make them do a 7 DPO (days past ovulation) progesterone test to see what your progesterone level looks like. I believe it should be above 15 on 7DPO. You may want to go weekly for blood work once you get pregnant again to make sure that your progesterone level increases each week. I didn't really have any side effects on Gonal F, but I was on a really low dose last month. In fact I found it way easier on my body than Clomid. Best of luck this cycle :hug: :dust:


----------



## ambernov20

Thanks Alicatt! Actually I have been through the works on tests. Bloodwork, HCG, Hysterosalpingogram, and a Pelvic MRI and so far on my end everything is fine other than the polycystic ovaries. And I have progesterone cream for later in the month!


----------



## Chiles

Welcome Ambernov20 :flower:

I really don't have any tips on how your cycle can be successful. Only thing I can say is goodluck and wishing you the best!!!! Gonal F can be unpredicatble for us ladies with pcos. You never know how u will respond. But you will respond thats for sure. tons of :dust:


----------



## drsquid

aww chiles thanks for asking. other than the horrible headaches im good. havent checked on the boogers since last weds... (was in seattle for 4 days then off all week). tomorrow... totally checking tomorrow =) still no real bump just flab =( how you?


----------



## llampie

scerena said:


> *Chiles* thanks hun :hugs: yeh I'm a google addict too :haha:
> 
> *Alicatt* so glad that things are looking good :) I hope today's scan goes well :)
> 
> *Kmae* I have been the same this break! It's crazy how we get addicted to the injections I think it just makes us feel like we are doing something, it been hard sitting out for nearly 8 weeks! Try and take the time to relax :hugs:
> 
> *Llampie* I've heard EWCM is a good sign :) when did you do your trigger shot???
> 
> *Cridge* I hope that you are well and your pregnancy is going good?

Serena- I triggered on Monday this week and did IUI on tuesday and wednesday morning. I wasn't spotting anymore today and the EWCM seems to be disappearing which probably means I ovulated some time yesterday which would coincide with my trigger shot. Everything seems to be happening like it should but it did last month as well so I am trying not to keep my hopes up too high.


----------



## Chiles

drsquid said:


> aww chiles thanks for asking. other than the horrible headaches im good. havent checked on the boogers since last weds... (was in seattle for 4 days then off all week). tomorrow... totally checking tomorrow =) still no real bump just flab =( how you?

I am pretty sure you will be getting a bump soon with those twins:flower:

You are so lucky to have so many scans...If I remember you work in the hospital right? 
AFM: Nothing much...enjoying pregnancy but also ready to meet my little girl. I have been doing a little shopping trying not to go overboard. I hope those headaches don't bother you to much longer.


----------



## Cridge

amber - pcos can cause miscarriages. are you on metformin? metformin is supposed to help with that... among other things.


----------



## ambernov20

*Cridge* No I'm not on anything for the PCOS I don't know if that's because all my labs were fine or what. My RE said I do have PCOS but am not at my "threshold" since I am not presenting any other symptoms and my blood work was good. I am on 112.5 IU of Gonal F right now and go in for a US tomorrow. She seems more concerned with my hubby's DNA than the PCOS and is just trying to get a few extra eggs to hopefully get fertilized and one be the one we need. As with his translocation we need the right sperm and right egg to get together or it will cause miscarriage.


----------



## drsquid

chiles- yeah im a radiologist. i like scanning myself though im not real good at taking pics... gotta get a tech to help me wiht that. im still too paranoid to shop. i have stuff my cousins gave me which rocks. still gotta buy a new car. maybe ill start shopping after my amnio on the 26th


----------



## scerena

*drsquid*- that great you can scan yourself :) so glad you and the twins are doing good :hugs:

*Llampie* sounds like you ovulated :) I hope things work out this month for you :hugs: 

*Cridge* I think I need to ask my fs about met they have never offered it to me :( hope your okay????

*Amber* gl, just keep at the gonal f and we will all keep everything crossed for you I don't have many tips except taking a conception multi vitamin :)


*STILL NO  LADIES IM GETTING ANNOYED THIS CYCLE HAS BEEN 8 WEEKS BECAUSE OF THAT STUPID CYST*


----------



## Chiles

Squid: cool that you get to scan yourself. You are not that bad with the pictures by the way.

Ambernov: I look forward to hearing about your cycle. My RE put me on predisone to lower my immune system so my body would not reject the egg, and baby. I was also on metformin, and still currently on a thyroid medicine. I didn't start these right away with ttc either. As we went along. I don't no if their was a medical reason why I had to take the predisone.but it worked!


----------



## Cridge

amber - I was the same way in the beginning with my pcos - blood work and everything always looked perfect, no real outward symptoms - just the polycystic ovaries. I was on metformin back then, but not sure I really needed it. I hope they can get it figured out so you can have a sticky bean!

scerena - I can't believe you haven't seen af yet! Argh!! What's going on?! How many days of provera did you take? And how many days have you been off of it now?


----------



## scerena

Cridge- I took 10mg's twice a day for 5 days... I took my last pill on monday before bed and Its now friday so 4 days... feels forever I think thats because today my cycle has been 8 weeks! I just want to get on now- so much for the OD working :dohh:
Hope you're well cridge???


----------



## Cridge

They say it could take up to 10 days past taking the last pill, don't they? I can't remember exactly... it's been a long time since I took provera. I hope she shows up for you soon! I know how frustrating it is to wait around for her feeling like everyone is making progress but you. And I know what you mean about the OD.... I felt like it did me some good, but not anywhere near what it *should* have. :nope: :hugs:


----------



## ambernov20

Ok question....I went in today for my US I'm CD6 and day 3 of Gonal F and my RE said "looks like I'll have 3 or so" does she mean eggs? I feel sort of stupid with all this as it is my first time going this route lol! That's why I didn't ask what she meant! I got to see the ovaries and she measured these dark circles lol! It's still all a tad overwhelming to me at the moment. But I love reading everyone's posts it doesn't make me feel so alone. I only personally know 1 person that has had fertility treatments.


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> Ok question....I went in today for my US I'm CD6 and day 3 of Gonal F and my RE said "looks like I'll have 3 or so" does she mean eggs? I feel sort of stupid with all this as it is my first time going this route lol! That's why I didn't ask what she meant! I got to see the ovaries and she measured these dark circles lol! It's still all a tad overwhelming to me at the moment. But I love reading everyone's posts it doesn't make me feel so alone. I only personally know 1 person that has had fertility treatments.

Totally understandable, its a little overwhelming to any of us! I'm surprised she didn't explain more. She was measuring your follicles. At CD6 they will still be pretty small, but over time they will grow to maturity. A mature follicle is thought to be around 18mm. Once they reach that size, you'll be triggered with a shot that will finish the maturity of the egg and they say 36 hours later you will ovulate. The idea is that all the follicles will burst and you'll have that many eggs release. 

Are you doing IUI or just timed intercourse?


----------



## scerena

Cridge- thanks for the support that is exactly how I feel and I can't get pregnant if I'm stuck on a natural cycles cos my body I thick and doesnt do it's job properly! But fx'd af will arrive shortly, yes up to 10days you're right- just feels forever as its been two months :/
Anyhow soon I will be ttc again :)
Thanks again :hugs:

Amber- Alicatt described it perfectly :) it will all be overwhelming but any questions you have someone will help you as this thread is usually quite active :hugs:


----------



## Kmae

Thanks for all your feedback. I just hate all this weight gain! I gained another half a lb since yesterday. I just really hope it comes off after injections (well before I gain baby weight  )

Welcome Amber! Yay- 3 possible mature follicles is great! The only SE I have had is this freekin weight gain! Oh, and I could feel that something was going on with my ovaries- like a pulled muscle. 

Alicatt, holy cow-30 follicles- that's awesome. I hope they all mature! Do you feel them on your ovaries?

Scerena, I typically started AF after 4-5 days after Provera but it can take up to 10. I hope it comes before that though- lord knows you waited long enough! My RE instructed me to take Provera since I may or may not ovulate on my own. I'm going to give it until tomorrow before taking them... Using OPKs- since I usually would O 2days after a positive (when on Clomid).


----------



## scerena

Kmae- I read back through my journal last time it took me 7days to get af do hoping I have af by Monday fx'd!
I hope af doesn't take too long to show for you :hugs:
Horrible all the waiting around right?!


----------



## alicatt

Kmae said:


> Thanks for all your feedback. I just hate all this weight gain! I gained another half a lb since yesterday. I just really hope it comes off after injections (well before I gain baby weight  )
> 
> Welcome Amber! Yay- 3 possible mature follicles is great! The only SE I have had is this freekin weight gain! Oh, and I could feel that something was going on with my ovaries- like a pulled muscle.
> 
> Alicatt, holy cow-30 follicles- that's awesome. I hope they all mature! Do you feel them on your ovaries?
> 
> Scerena, I typically started AF after 4-5 days after Provera but it can take up to 10. I hope it comes before that though- lord knows you waited long enough! My RE instructed me to take Provera since I may or may not ovulate on my own. I'm going to give it until tomorrow before taking them... Using OPKs- since I usually would O 2days after a positive (when on Clomid).

I do feel them! It seems to bother me just after the injections, like ohh.. FSH and LH just got pumped into them and they start to ache. I just started ganirelix today, and I am wondering if I am allergic to it? The injection site is all itchy and has swelled up like a bug bite. Maybe that is just a SE? IDK as this is the first day I have taken the ganirelix. I can't believe that there are 30 follicles, crazy. Dr did mention today that not all of them would continue to mature. I certainly hope not! That would be a lot! I wasn't expecting to have any extra to freeze, but now I'm wondering if I will? I guess it just depends on the number that fertilize and how many continue to grow and split after fertilization.

I finally figured out what ICSI and Assisted Hatching are. These are 2 things that my FS wants to employ to improve my chances.

ICSI - where they take a sperm and inject it into the egg. Basically forcing the fertilization to occur. This might be a good idea if your DH has low sperm count, or issues with motility or no sperm (and they have pulled a few from the testicles) or you are using donor sperm (ME). 

Assisted Hatching - suggested when the female is over 37, or for women that have had more than 2 failed IVFs. They basically go in and make a tiny hole in the embryo a few hours before transfer. Apparently this is something that normally happens during implantation, and the embryo will break open and latch onto the uterus. Apparently has women age, their embryos often have too thick of a wall, and by giving it a head start, it is more able to latch. 

Oh, and I finally figured out the difference between Menopur, Follistim, Gonal F, Bravelle was.

Menopur - a combination of LH and FSH at 50% each, this is supposed to help grow the follicles
Bravelle, Follistim, Gonal F - are mostly FSH with 10% LH, and these are supposed to get your ovaries to produce lots of follicles.

I guess that is why we went with 3 vials of Menopur and 3 vials of Bravelle, to help get lots of follicles (at the beginning) then we went to 4 Bravelle and 3 Menopur for 2 days, and I went from having 11 follicles to 30 follicles. Now I'm on pure Menopur 6 vials and the Ganirelix, and this is supposed to get my follicles to grow, and stop ovulation. Then once they reach the right size we'll do the hCG injection and 36 hours later do the egg retrieval.

WHEW! That was a lot! I hope that helps some of you to understand the IVF process and the drugs we are taking!

:hug:


----------



## Chiles

scerena. I think I had did 10 days of provera...and then my af came different everytime. the longest I had to wait was prob like 6 days, and the shortest was when I was like on pill 8. Fx that the witch shows very very very soon!!!


----------



## scerena

Thanks chiles yh the very first time I took it I think it took 5 days so I'm prepared for her to turn up at any moment constantly checking the toilet paper :dohh:
Thanks for the reassurance I hope you are okay?


----------



## Chiles

I am great!!!! think I am about to take a little nap...trying to fight it because I don't wanna be up all night.

I still check the toilet paper :haha: and the toilet...I'm still nervous I guess.


----------



## scerena

I bet you are! I expect it's even worse once you get your bfp!! :hugs: glad your okay it's 10.30pm here what time is it where you are then hun?


----------



## ambernov20

*Alicatt* Thanks so much! My RE is very nice but somewhat short and not very descriptive. I guess she's used to most of her patients knowing what is going on. We are doing timed intercourse.


----------



## ambernov20

*Kmae* I don't know that I have gained any weight yet but I am definitely feeling bloated and I look like I am too! I have some extra weight around the middle anyway but this is more. So far other side effects are like you said I feel something going on in my ovaries but it feels a bit like my ovulation pains, I'm getting some headaches, and am feeling very tired a lot of the time. I'm hoping it doesn't get any worse but I really didn't expect to be feeling the side effects so soon so I'm nervous as to what is to come lol!! 

*Scerena* I have noticed the thread is active!! I love that about it! I'm trying to jump in with both feet but feel a bit like an outsider lol!


----------



## Chiles

Don't feel bad ambernov. I had to do research on my own too...Afterwhile you will catch the lingo and be in the doctor abbreviating what we write here lol. 3 follies is great. And feel free to chit chat it up here, we are all very friendly and can relate to eachother. TTC is very hectic so we try to support eachother.

scerena it was about 4:30 going on 5 when I took my nap...I couldnt fight it any longer!!!!


----------



## ambernov20

Thanks *Chiles* I am familiar with some of the lingo as I am in some TTC groups on Facebook but was so happy to find this one pertaining to the Gonal as no one in the FB groups have been on it. So 3 follies is good? Does that mean that I should produce 3 eggs? My RE office just called and upped my Gonal to 150 IU is that normal to up it like that?


----------



## llampie

It is normal for your dose of gonal-f to increase after ultrasound and bloodwork results. You may be responding slower than your RE would like so they will increase the does to help your follicles grow. It can be a long process of doses increasing and increasing. I was lucky and responded rather quickly to 100iu both cycles so far. First cycle ended with a BFN and I am in the 2ww zone now. 11 days until my blood test!


----------



## Chiles

3 follies is good but however the chances of their being a mature egg depends on two things...size, and your e2 levels. For an example of you had 3 follies that were a size 17, 18, and 20 a good e2 would may be around 290-380... or even higher. Now say you had those same size follies and your e2 levels are only 83 then thats not good. And you would be lucky if you have just one...each mature follie should at least have an e2 of 100 to be considered good quality egg. I am not that good with explaining things...so I hope I don't confuse you.

And yes its very normal for them to change doses within one cycle. And you may even create a few more follicles....which is a good and bad thing. Because if you have to many they will cancel your cycle.


----------



## ambernov20

Thank you both. And *Chiles* I think you did very well explaining things. I was just confused with the up in dosage since the RE seemed pleased with the US but that did happen after my bloodwork came back.


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> Thank you both. And *Chiles* I think you did very well explaining things. I was just confused with the up in dosage since the RE seemed pleased with the US but that did happen after my bloodwork came back.

I've actually heard that by the time you O your estrogen should be 200-600 per mature follicle. So I bet your FS is just trying to get your follicles to grow and as they grow, they produce more estrogen. 

Last month when I did Gonal F and Menopur my estrogen was 2200 about 2 days before I ovulated, and I had 3-5 follicles. Still didn't get my :bfp: :cry: This month I'm doing IVF, and if I don't get pregnant, then its game over for me :cry:


----------



## ambernov20

Oh *Alicatt* I hope and pray you get your :bfp:!! :hugs: We are trying everything we can up til IUI or IVF as we just can't afford it. We would possibly consider IUI as it is only $500 but we want to try to give this a go first.


----------



## ambernov20

Oh so I have another question I started temp checking this month as I didn't know we would be doing the injections....my question is should I continue? Just wondering if all the meds would mess with it or if I would still be able to get accurate results. I know I'm just full of questions lol!! I so appreciate all of you and your helpful answers!!!


----------



## Chiles

Ambernov- I never tempt...so Idk a thing about it :haha: sorry. But you are being monitored so I reckon that you don't have to unless you just want to keep up with whats going on with your body. 

Allicat- you right it can be that high but it depends on the person. Women who have PCO tend to have a way higher number because all those small antral follies contribute to E2 as well so its not as accurate to say 200. Women without pco have had low e2 such as 100-180 with 1 or 2 follies and got their :bfp: with that as well. So its all a guesstimate :shrug:


----------



## ambernov20

I was going to give it a go but like you said I am being monitored so I guess there really isn't a point.


----------



## drsquid

alicat- common side effect with ganirelix (and cetrotide). mine itched but didnt really swell


----------



## scerena

*Amber*- you are not an outsider we all were new at one point :)
I didn't bother charting/temping when I was doing the injections as I didn't need broken sleep as the monitoring confirmed everything for me :) maybe after the trigger you could take a few temps if you want too to see what day you o :shrugg:
My clinic won't trigger if you have more than 2 follicles, every clinic has their max amount :)

*Chiles* ok so it's about 6 hours ahead where I am :dohh: hope you had a nice nap :)


----------



## Chiles

Scerena it wasssss GRRREEEAAATTTT!!!! lol.


----------



## ambernov20

I'm not sure what my RE's limit will be.....as it's not likely with Hubby's DNA that even one will be viable let alone all that are produced. But it does pose some questions that I guess I should ask her. I guess my mind was just still in a whirl Friday as I really wasn't expecting to jump into everything so quickly. 

*Chiles* I miss naps!!!


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> I'm not sure what my RE's limit will be.....as it's not likely with Hubby's DNA that even one will be viable let alone all that are produced. But it does pose some questions that I guess I should ask her. I guess my mind was just still in a whirl Friday as I really wasn't expecting to jump into everything so quickly.
> 
> *Chiles* I miss naps!!!

Yep, assisted TTC is a crazy thing! It can be very wonderful too :)

There is something called selective reduction, not a happy thing to think about, but if you were to get pregnant with more then you felt comfortable with, it is an option. Most Dr's don't like to discuss it because it is not a fun thing to discuss, and most will opt against it, but its still important to know that it is an option. Selective reduction is when you end up with more embryos implanting then you feel is appropriate (read octomom). They can go in there and remove 1 or more of them. This is something that I might consider if I were to end up with 3-4 implanting. I'm not sure as a single mom, almost 40 yrs old that I could reasonably deliver 4 healthy babies, or care for them adequately. It is a sticky subject for many, and truth be told I hope I don't have to make that decision. However; I do feel it is important to know all your options even if they are less than optimal.
:hug:


----------



## scerena

Amber- its worth asking all fs/rre's are different :) 

Chiles- glad your nap was great :) 

Af cramps ever so slight but that Gould be a good sign that in a couple of days the :witch: should be here :)


----------



## drsquid

Heh sorry to be a know it all. Unusually octomom did not end up that way from
Iui unlike most super multiples. She had an idiot ivf doc who apparently put back some enormous number of embryos. But yeah any reasonable doc should discuss reduction with you as if you don't feel it is an option then you shouldn't do iui with more than 2-3 follicles. The outcomes we see on tv are the "good" ones. That being said, thinking you could reduce and then actually having to do it are two different beasts. I always thought no problem I'd reduce... Then I had a triplets scare and it was a lot harder to think about (though I still think I would have been able to do it). Funny after that twins didn't seem like as big of a deal


----------



## ambernov20

My friends keep joking that I will end up pregnant with 6 babies! I keep telling them no way lol! I understand the concept of selective reduction but don't really have an opinion on that just yet. Honestly I'll be surprised if even with 3 follies if we end up with one sticky bean. I don't know the exact percentage but my RE said it could be something like 50% that we actually get the right sperm and egg together. That's why she suggested IVF with genetic assistance so they could test the embies for the translocation and know if they would progress or not.


----------



## alicatt

drsquid said:


> Heh sorry to be a know it all. Unusually octomom did not end up that way from
> Iui unlike most super multiples. She had an idiot ivf doc who apparently put back some enormous number of embryos. But yeah any reasonable doc should discuss reduction with you as if you don't feel it is an option then you shouldn't do iui with more than 2-3 follicles. The outcomes we see on tv are the "good" ones. That being said, thinking you could reduce and then actually having to do it are two different beasts. I always thought no problem I'd reduce... Then I had a triplets scare and it was a lot harder to think about (though I still think I would have been able to do it). Funny after that twins didn't seem like as big of a deal

Yes, octomom did IVF, sorry I didn't mean to scare you with that when you are actually doing timed IUI! I think that Dr should be barred from practicing medicine! How can you transfer 8 embryos? :wacko: 

So you think you would have done it if you were having triplets? I think I would have to as well. Still it is a daunting thought, so nice you didn't have to make that decision! I hope I don't either :thumbup: Still, it is nice to know it is an option, you know?


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> My friends keep joking that I will end up pregnant with 6 babies! I keep telling them no way lol! I understand the concept of selective reduction but don't really have an opinion on that just yet. Honestly I'll be surprised if even with 3 follies if we end up with one sticky bean. I don't know the exact percentage but my RE said it could be something like 50% that we actually get the right sperm and egg together. That's why she suggested IVF with genetic assistance so they could test the embies for the translocation and know if they would progress or not.

That is definitely an option! I know my FS offered me the option to pick the sex of the embryos that I transferred for an additional $4800! I'm like.. UMMM.. no I think I'll just be happy with what we get! 

I am doing the following added options: ICSI and Assisted Hatching. The ICSI is where they select a nice healthy looking sperm and inject it into the egg to help it fertilize. The assisted hatching is where they break the embryo (like cracking into an egg) to allow it to latch onto the uterine wall once it is transferred. If you were to go the route of IVF, using ICSI might be a good option for you guys, as it would help those sperm fertilize! For me, I opted to choose both, the ICSI will help since I'm using donor sperm, and the assisted hatching is recommended for women 38 and over. Well my 40th is exactly 1 month today. EEK! 

Can I just say that this month is moving sooooo slowly! I can't believe I still have 3 weeks left before I know if this even works! This week coming up with be a busy one though, we'll have the egg retrieval and the egg transfer, then I'll be in the 2WW.


----------



## drsquid

ali- wow i dont think it is actual legal for them to do gender picking like that (unless there is a genetic reason such as gender specific diseases). yeah i was glad too.. yeah i never wanted multiples. one the first us it looked like one embryo had split into two but.. it was apparently an error (transabdominal scan so early isnt very good). id likely have done cvs and hoped someone was abnormal to make it easier. hard decisions but good outcomes with super multiples are less common than we think cause we only see the success stories (i have 2 friends with triplets who are fine btw). but.. i also didnt think i could parent 3 (or more)


----------



## Cridge

amber - I temped during my gonal-f cycles. I needed to have every bit of information I could get so I liked having a "second check" on what my body was doing even though I was being monitored. Gonal-f shouldn't mess with your temps at all, so if you choose to temp, it should be just like normal. At least, that was my experience.


----------



## Kmae

Alicat, thank you so much for all that info! I love it! I hope these next 3 weeks fly by for you. Just try to keep yourself busy and occupied.

Amber, I didnt temp during my monitored cycle until they canceled it (as you can see in my chart below). I started to because I was told I may or may not ovulate on my own since I didn't trigger- so I wanted to see if I would. Gave it until today (cd17) and still had negative OPKs so I started Provera today so that way I knew for sure that I would start my next cycle without having to wait two months! Since your DH has the DNA issue, your RE may be increasing your dose to make/grow more follicles. I had 7 mature ones so they canceled mine- wish we could have traded!


----------



## ambernov20

I do ovulate on my own so if they cancel mine and I don't do the trigger will I still ovulate? And if so is there a chance all will or will just one? I am still temping but it's my first month doing that so I don't know much about it.


----------



## Kmae

Some will ovulate on their own even if they don't take the trigger but some don't. It seems that ladies who typically ovulate on their own do ovulate even though they didn't trigger. How many you will ovulate though is anyone's guess. You may ivulate one or all. Sounds like you are responding very well to the meds though- so I wouldn't worry much. I have been temping for well over a year- so let me know if you have ant questions. I learned a lot when I read "Taking Charge of your Fertility." I highly recommend this book!


----------



## scerena

Amber- its anyone's guess hun? I would say yes but you may only ovulate one or two as its usually the trigger that release all the eggs, but it's so hard to guess what our bodies will do :shrug: 
Last cycle I had three mature follicles I NEVER or very rarely ovulate on my own and I ovulated before the trigger- my body released two of the three (if there was eggs in all 3) I think once they're a certain size your body releases them and they missed my o as it was a weekend... I was glad I ovulated though as they wouldn't trigger me with 3 follicles!

Everyone is different, but I'm guessing if it got cancelled you are likely to still ovulate, but how many is anyone's guess :)


----------



## ambernov20

Thanks so much you all have been so helpful! I have another US Tuesday. Getting excited to see how it goes!


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hello ladies!

I was about to send a long message to everyone Friday and then my day got crazy busy. So stressed these days. Trying not to worry so much about stuff!

Anyway, *Alicatt*: you have some exciting times coming up! How is your clinic? Mine was amazing - such nice doctors, nurses and staff. It made the whole process a lot easier. Can't wait for your updates!

*Amber* - I never got a chance to say hi, so welcome! It looks like the ladies have been doing a great job of answering your questions. This is really a great little group.

*Scerena* - has AF shown up yet?? What gives? FX for you!

*Kmae* - do you know when you can start your next cycle?

*Chiles* - I am doing pretty well, thanks. The fatigue and sickness are beginning to subside a bit, but still feeling super tired because there's a lot going on right now. Mid October, I move to another city. My work is insane right now, and we are having big issues selling our house (I won't get into the details, but some people are SO uncooperative - there's no reasoning with them). It's quite stressful!

Chiles - I am the same as you - I check for blood every time I go to the bathroom! I guess the paranoia never really goes away!


----------



## ambernov20

Thanks *Curliegirlie*! Yes the group has done wonderfully! Just still so glad I found it.:happydance:


----------



## alicatt

Curliegirlie said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I was about to send a long message to everyone Friday and then my day got crazy busy. So stressed these days. Trying not to worry so much about stuff!
> 
> Anyway, *Alicatt*: you have some exciting times coming up! How is your clinic? Mine was amazing - such nice doctors, nurses and staff. It made the whole process a lot easier. Can't wait for your updates!
> 
> *Amber* - I never got a chance to say hi, so welcome! It looks like the ladies have been doing a great job of answering your questions. This is really a great little group.
> 
> *Scerena* - has AF shown up yet?? What gives? FX for you!
> 
> *Kmae* - do you know when you can start your next cycle?
> 
> *Chiles* - I am doing pretty well, thanks. The fatigue and sickness are beginning to subside a bit, but still feeling super tired because there's a lot going on right now. Mid October, I move to another city. My work is insane right now, and we are having big issues selling our house (I won't get into the details, but some people are SO uncooperative - there's no reasoning with them). It's quite stressful!
> 
> Chiles - I am the same as you - I check for blood every time I go to the bathroom! I guess the paranoia never really goes away!

I really like my clinic. They are all so very nice, and the Dr is very thorough. I think he is one of those Dr's that really has to work at his bedside manner, but he does try. I'm super mega tired and frustrated right now, but that has nothing to do with my clinic.

They said that fatigue is a side effect of having high levels of estrogen in your system. Well, yes, I'm exhausted. I just want to sleep all day! Plus my silly follicles 27 of them to be exact, are not growing fast enough for me. They are between 12 and 17 right now, although the Dr thinks that some of them are actually bigger than 12 and they are all just so tight, and squished together. He doesn't think the egg retrieval will be until Friday. That means taking $432 of menopur for an extra 4 days. ARGH. I'm hoping that they do a huge jump today, and are suddenly ready to trigger tomorrow. That would make me very happy!

:hug: to all of you, and GL on your cycles!


----------



## Kmae

Curlie, I have 8 more days of Provera and will hopefully see AF 3-4days after (who knows what my body will actually do though). Once AF arrives I'll go in for a cyst check. I am expecting to have cysts since my cycle was cancelled and I had 7 mature follicles-so we'll see if I have to sit out another month or not. I should know around the 21st of this month (I hope!).

Alicatt, I hope those follies are getting nice and juicy!


----------



## scerena

*Curliegirlie* :nope: still no af :grr: sorry that you are so stressed :hugs: I am glad that your sickness is subsiding :hugs: your pregnancy seems to be going so quickly :)

*Alicatt* good luck for tomorrow I hope your follicles surprise you :hugs: fx'd!


----------



## bonnotron

Hi Ladies! I'm new to this forum and want to join in. We've been TTC #1 for us (#3 for DH) for 12 months. I did 3 unsuccessful rounds of clomid this past spring, then took the summer off from meds. I go in Wednesday for baseline bloodwork and u/s, and will start injections either Weds. or Thursday. I am considered 'unexplained' as I ovulate regularly on my own, and my hormone levels are all in the normal range.

Bonnie
12th cycle TTC #1


----------



## Chiles

Good Luck Bonnie with your cycle :dust:

And welcome to the Gonal Girls thread!!!!!

scerena- Hope Af show soon!!!!! I am so ready for you to start your new cycle...probably just as ready as you are. :hugs:


----------



## ambernov20

bonnotron said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm new to this forum and want to join in. We've been TTC #1 for us (#3 for DH) for 12 months. I did 3 unsuccessful rounds of clomid this past spring, then took the summer off from meds. I go in Wednesday for baseline bloodwork and u/s, and will start injections either Weds. or Thursday. I am considered 'unexplained' as I ovulate regularly on my own, and my hormone levels are all in the normal range.
> 
> Bonnie
> 12th cycle TTC #1

Welcome Bonnie!! Yay I'm not the newbie anymore! :smug: LOL! I am currently on my first cycle of Gonal and on day 6. I wish you the best of luck :dust:


----------



## scerena

*Bonnie* welcome :hi: I am ttc my 1st and oh's 3rd child too :) good luck and I hope that the injections is what you need for your :bfp: sending plenty of baby :dust: your way :)

*Chiles* no af... She's taking her sweet damn time! Oh yes I'm more than ready to start my next cycle glad I have you cheering me on also :hugs: 
Hope you're well?


----------



## scerena

Af is in the building :wohoo:

I have my scan Thursday and hopefully start my 2nd round :)


----------



## Curliegirlie

Welcome *Bonnotron* - good luck! Gonal-f might just do the trick!

*Scerena* - YES! Finally!! :)

*Alicatt* - I really hope your follies do a big jump in size! It's so frustrating to not know when things are happening - like what day you'll have your retrieval, etc. Once it starts through, it'll move very quicky!

*Kmae* - Sitting out a cycle due to cysts sucks, but at least you are prepared for that possibility. I wasn't and I was all ready to start a new cycle, and when the doctor scanned me and told me I couldn't start again for another month or so I cried (well, after leaving). It stinks, but you just need to get through it so your body is all good to go for next time! :)


----------



## Curliegirlie

P.S. Scerena - looking back, I'm sure I will think that my pregnancy went quickly, but right now it feels slow, since I worry so much! Always waiting for the next thing to reassure me... "When I hit 12 weeks, I won't worry as much" turned into "When I have my anatomy scan at 20 weeks I won't worry as much". I have an appointment tomorrow, so hopefully that will tide me over for the time being!


----------



## scerena

Curliegirlie- I bet you are always worried and it feels slow as you just want to meet your baby :hugs: I am happy for you, I hope you get reassurance tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## ambernov20

scerena said:


> Af is in the building :wohoo:
> 
> I have my scan Thursday and hopefully start my 2nd round :)

Yay!!!!!! Doing the happy dance for you!!! :dance: Fingers crossed this is your cycle!! :dust:


----------



## ambernov20

Good news!! I definitely have 3 follies! :happydance: They went from 6,7,&8 last Fri to 10,14,&14 today. Going back on Friday. My E levels went from 47 to 258 but my progesterone levels dropped from 0.40 to 0.37 is that normal? :shrug:


----------



## scerena

Thanks amber :) nice follies hopefully they will be ready to trigger by Friday :happydance: I don't know about them levels I don't get mine measured, I only get progesterone tested to confirm ovulation :hugs: I'm sure the other ladies can help :)


----------



## ambernov20

They check my levels every appointment and I can get the results online I just don't always understand what they mean lol! She did give me progesterone to take later I still don't know when the only thing that was explained was that I would do the injections and come in for ultrasounds and then I would trigger and use the progesterone but not really sure of when everything happens.


----------



## scerena

I think you take the progesterone after ovulation :shrug: I'm no expert as I do not take it but I kind of remember ladies talking about it :)

Call them up if you're ever unsure about anything hun its the best way for you too do your not stressing yourself out, or ask at your next scan?- when is your next scan??


----------



## Chiles

Whoooo hooo scerena!!!! Bout freakin' time!!! lol


----------



## ambernov20

*Scerena* My next scan is Friday. I figured as things progressed they would give me instruction on what I am to do that seems to be how it's been going so far. 

Has anyone done the HCG Trigger shot? I'm pretty nervous about that one, made the mistake of looking at that gigantic needle lol!!! Maybe it's not gigantic but it sure looks like it is compared to the Gonal needle!!:shock:


----------



## Kmae

Scerena, whoop whoop! So glad you started your new cycle!

Bonnie, welcome to the thread. I hope Gonal works the first time for you.

AFM, I'm having a pretty downer day. I feel like life keeps shoving the ttc shit in my face. I received a baby announcement and a baby shower announcement today then the first thing I see on Facebook is an u/s of a friend who is pg with her second baby. Geez! The one that got me the most is the baby shower announcement- that was from a friend of mine that we only see about twice a year- she mentioned that she was going to start ttc a few months ago which means she got pg the first month she was trying. Now here I am almost 2 yrs ttc and still not pg. IM happy for them, I just want it to be my turn already (ok- vent over).


----------



## bonnotron

ambernov20 - 3 follies is great! I've done the HCG shot with clomid. It wasn't a big deal at all, and is over in a second. For the progesterone levels, I don't think they go up until after ovulation. I wouldn't worry about the fluctuation. Usually when I have gone in for the IUI, they tell me when to start progesterone.

scerena - glad to hear you can get started on your new cycle!!


----------



## drsquid

curlie- mine is... after the amnio

scerena- yay af =) 

amber- trigger isnt too bad. i found that one was often sore the next day. also i found i got pregnancy symptoms from the shot (ie tired etc) if you are doing progesterone too you will def have symptoms which makes symptom spotting frustrating


----------



## ambernov20

That's what I was thinking *squid* but my body has been so out of whack lately that I have felt lots of pg symptoms before af that I never used to have.


----------



## Asherah

Good morning ladies, mind if I join?

I've been ttc for just under 2 years now. About 5 months ago, I was diagnosed with PCOS.
I am on my 4 month of clomid (up to 150mg this month) with HCG trigger shot. 

This past cycle, I had the trigger shot in the evening of Aug 30 and then I had an IUI early morning on Sept 1st. 

Last Friday (8 days past trigger shot), I tested with a cheap test and it was negative. 

Monday afternoon (11 days past trigger shot), I tested with a more sensitive test (FRER) and saw a very faint line. I tested yesterday afternoon and this morning with clear blue and still saw faint (but clear) line. I've been testing like crazy since I keep getting random cramps and bouts of nausea. Still testing negative with cheap ones...:shrug:


This 2 ww kills me....

I would think the test the morning (12 days past trigger shot) would have had it out of my system, but...I don't know. ugh....

Have any of you tested at various points during the 2ww? If so, how long until you tested out from the shot?


----------



## scerena

*Chiles* I know right! She took her sweet damn time :haha:

*Kmae* totally normal how you are feeling We all get down days :hugs: happens so easy for some, I guess when it's our turn it will be even more precious to us :)

*Amber* yes Friday they will tell you what to do, but on Friday ask them any questions that you have for them :hugs:

*Bonnie & drsquid* thanks ladies so happy af arrived :)

*Asherah* :hi: welcome :) sorry I can't help with your question but I am sure someone will soon :) I know they say to wait until your test date (14dpt) if you had a trigger just incase :)

*I have my cd3 scan tomorrow morning, I am hoping that all goes okay and I can get started on my injections tomorrow  *


----------



## ambernov20

Fingers crossed for you *Scerena* <3

Welcome :wave: *Asherah*. I'm just on my first injection cycle and have yet to do the trigger but like Scerena said I have also heard that you have to wait as the trigger can give false positives.


----------



## scerena

Thanks amber :) what cd are you on?


----------



## ambernov20

CD11 this cycle seems to be going so slow yet kind of fast at the same time lol!!


----------



## scerena

I know what you mean :) u just want your follicles ready so you can get in your tww and then u want the tww to hurry to get to your test day :)


----------



## ambernov20

So true!!


----------



## Cridge

Yay Scerena!!! :dance: So happy af decided to finally make her appearance! I hope this cycle is the one for you!!

Hi Asherah :hi:. Typically the trigger should be out of your system 12 days after, but everyone metabolizes differently. Just fyi - I got a strong positive on FRER around 12 dpo, but didn't get a line on internet cheapies for a long time later. I can't remember the exact dpo days at this point, but if you want to scroll through my ltttc journal, I have pics of my tests somewhere in there. The i/c were rubbish compared to FRERs! Good luck!


----------



## Kmae

Scerena, thanks- I was in a bit of a funk yesterday but feeling better today. I hope all goes well at your scan tomorrow!

Asherah, I havent been able to do the trigger yet but please let me know what you find out. GL!


----------



## scerena

Cridge- thanks hun I hope so too fx'd :) hope you and your ninjas are doing good???

Kmae- thank you, I will update you on how it goes, glad your feeling better :)


----------



## bonnotron

Ashereh - sounds like you are following my method of testing until you go blind staring at the sticks  The trigger typically is gone by day 11. The only way to know is to see if the line is getting lighter or darker. Sadly I had a month where I did not test my trigger out (which means taking a HPT everyday after trigger until it disappears) and I got a positive test on day 11, which ended up just being the trigger. Kind of sucks. From now on I'm just testing everyday until it goes negative.

AFM - I had my baseline b/w and ultrasound today. I'm starting at 150iu. I'm glad they are being aggressive, as I didn't have much response to the clomid. I'll go back in Saturday to see how things are progressing. I had 5 follicles on the right at my u/s this morning, so I'm guessing that I probably won't have an outrageous amount of follicles this cycle, even with stims.

Has anyone end up with more follicles then what they started with at the baseline u/s?

- Bonnie


----------



## Kmae

Wow Bonnie 5 Follicles at your baseline u/s is great! I had around 12 on each side at my baseline u/s and ended up with around 7-10 on each side with the stims.


----------



## scerena

Had my scan and I started round two today :happydance:

My injection stung like a b*tch!!! After 8 weeks off my body must of readjusted to not being prodded!

*Bonnie*- I have loads and loads of follicles they rarely even count them as I have pcos so I wouldn't know sorry :shrug: BUT you can have loads and only one mature or a lot can mature its just chance really :) gl, what cd are you on???

*Kmae*- how are you doing hun?


----------



## Kmae

Scerena, Yippy! It must feel so great to be starting another medicated cycle! When will they be doing your first follicle check? AFM, I'm just counting down the days until my next cycle starts. I am taking my 6th Provera pill tonight- 4 more to go! Hopefully, AF will show up a couple days after. I am also "trying" not to get my hopes up if they cancel my next cycle due to cysts- but if they do I'll probably cry on the spot! I hate this helpless feeling...hopefully, I don't have too much longer to wait!


----------



## Chiles

:happydance: 

Yay Scerena for a new cycle!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ambernov20

Getting nervous about my appointment tomorrow. Hoping and praying my follies did what they are supposed to do. As nervous as I am about that trigger shot I really want to be able to do it soon!!! I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I just hope and pray our first time is the one!!

*Scerena* Do you use an ice pack before your injection? The nurse that showed me how to do them gave me some pointers and with using the ice pack a few minutes before injection I barely feel a thing.


----------



## scerena

*Kmae* I will have my fx'd so tightly for you on you cd3 scan :hugs: so hoping you have no cysts :hugs:

*Chiles* thank him feels sooooo good to be back in the game :happydance: hope you're well???

*Amber* I use to use ice last cycle and I stopped using it and they didn't hurt, I think where I had a couple of months my body was shocked I was sticking a needle in, of they continue to sting I will be gettin the ice out again!
Fx'd you can do the trigger and be on your way to a :bfp:


----------



## TNK

ambernov20 Good luck! I did my second round of injections this month! Got another week to wait for the results *fingers crossed* 

I did not use any ice. I simply pinched a flat of fat on my stomach and my DH stuck the needle in and I let go of the flat and he counted to 5 and pulled the needle out! 
It may sound crazy but after that first one its like it don't matter. lol. It didn't hurt me and I am the biggest baby when it comes to needles! 

Good luck everyone~


----------



## ambernov20

Ahhhhhh!!! Triggering tomorrow!!! :dance: I have 5 follies 16, 13, 19, 15, & 16! :yipee:

Thanks *TNK* FX for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Hey everyone! 

Amber - excellent I hope the trigger wasn't too painful for you. I think the needle is scarier than the injections themselves. Yes they hurt, but it isn't too horrible right? Can't wait to hear about the next steps of your cycle.

So sorry I have been in hiding the past few days. This week has been a little stressful for me and I literally had so little time to do anything fun like post here :growlmad: 

I had the ER earlier today (well I guess technically yesterday now). It went off without a hitch, although I did wake up in the middle of the procedure. Guess the anesthesiologist wasn't paying attention. I just remember waking up and saying ouch that hurts, and the Dr yelling at me to stop talking! Then I was back asleep. :dohh: When I woke up the Dr told me that they had harvested 15 mature eggs, I didn't hear about how many immature ones they found. I guess it didn't occur to me to ask. Still 15 is a pretty good number, YAY! Now to wait to hear how many fertilize. I will know that later today. Did I tell you that they will be doing ICSI? It is the procedure where they inject 1 sperm into the egg, to help force it along. Then the plan is to do the embryo transfer on Monday.

:hug: everyone! I'll write more tomorrow.. need to try to get some sleep here! Silly pain from the egg retrieval keeps waking me up (it is now 2:30am).


----------



## ambernov20

*OUCH* Ok is it normal for the trigger to be sore after? The shot itself wasn't all that bad but seems a tad tender now. But yay we did it!! :happydance: Hubby is trained to do IV's and things since he's military but he looked a bit squeamish after he shot me up lol! I asked what was wrong and he said "I really didn't care jabbing a needle in someone I didn't know. It's different when you know the person" LOL! So here's hoping this is our cycle so he won't have to do that again. :haha:


----------



## ambernov20

And YAY *Alicatt* Hoping and praying you get good numbers!!!! We'll be in out 2WW together!! :dust:


----------



## Kmae

Alicatt, crazy that you woke up in the middle of the procedure- I bet you freaked your doctor out! Wow, 15- what a great number. :thumbup: How many embryos will you have them transfer in? It"s all so exciting. I hope you can get some rest soon.:sleep:

Amber, whoop whoop! 5 follicles- thats great! Are you getting an IUI?


----------



## alicatt

Kmae said:


> Alicatt, crazy that you woke up in the middle of the procedure- I bet you freaked your doctor out! Wow, 15- what a great number. :thumbup: How many embryos will you have them transfer in? It"s all so exciting. I hope you can get some rest soon.:sleep:
> 
> Amber, whoop whoop! 5 follicles- thats great! Are you getting an IUI?

Unfortunately only 7 of the 15 fertilized, but I guess I should be happy that I have 7! They even used ICSI which was supposed to help improve the chances of fertilization. So I'm not sure what is going on here. The Dr said he would call me tomorrow with a decision as to whether we will implant on Monday or wait for a 5 day transfer on Wednesday. I would prefer to get it done on Monday as I have already cleared it with work for having Mon/Tues off, if they move it, I'll have to re-arrange my schedule and my co-workers (we trade off tasks) schedules. UGH. It can be done, but its a pain. But if waiting until Wednesday will up the chances of this working, then I will do it.


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Everybody! Long time, no posts...trying to truly "take a break" while I'm "taking a break" but I can't resist checking in to wish everybody luck!! All the best to everybody!!!


----------



## Kmae

Alicatt, 7 is a great number to be fertilized! So Monday or Wednesday huh? Guess you will find out tomorrow... I agree which ever gives you the best chance! I can't wait to read your next status update!

Turkey, Hi! I hope you are able to relax and have some fun during your break. Thanks for the good luck thoughts!


----------



## alicatt

Kmae said:


> Alicatt, 7 is a great number to be fertilized! So Monday or Wednesday huh? Guess you will find out tomorrow... I agree which ever gives you the best chance! I can't wait to read your next status update!
> 
> Turkey, Hi! I hope you are able to relax and have some fun during your break. Thanks for the good luck thoughts!

Dr called this morning to tell me that all 7 embryos made it through the night and are now 4 cells each! Because they are all healthy and I have 7 of them he wants to wait until the blastocyst stage or day 5, this will show us which of the 7 look the best and we'll transfer the 2 best ones and if I have any others we'll freeze them. So now I wait until Wednesday! UGH. It's great news, I'm just so impatient! :haha:


----------



## drsquid

ali- but think of all the time it takes off your tww =)


----------



## Cridge

FX'd for you Ali!!! How exciting!


----------



## Kmae

Woohoo Ali!!!:happydance:


----------



## Chiles

GoodLuck Everyone :)


----------



## scerena

*TNK* thanks good luck with your result next week :)

*Amber* glad it wasn't too bad :hugs: I am so hoping you don't have to do it again :hugs:

*Alicatt* that is great news! Fx'd tightly for you :hugs:

*Turkey* :hi: I hope your break is going okay :hugs:

*afm my scan is on Thursday until then I am Stimming with nothing new to report as of yet *


----------



## mizuno

alicatt said:


> Dr called this morning to tell me that all 7 embryos made it through the night and are now 4 cells each! Because they are all healthy and I have 7 of them he wants to wait until the blastocyst stage or day 5, this will show us which of the 7 look the best and we'll transfer the 2 best ones and if I have any others we'll freeze them. So now I wait until Wednesday! UGH. It's great news, I'm just so impatient! :haha:

Good luck Ali!!! Keep us updated!
Glad to hear that everyone's doing well!

I've been gone for a little while - work's been crazy busy, which is good, as I didn't have too much time to obsess over TTC :)
Anyway, just a quick update - this month I was on Gonal-f (25 IU) and menopur (37.5 IU) and then later on on orgalutran to prevent ovulation and give my lining a chance to get thicker. Except that it didn't prevent ovulation and it happened anyway. So, again this month, we missed the perfect timing for IUI and only did it after I ovulated - fortunately this time only about 8 hrs post-O, so I hope it's still good. I did have 2 follies this time as well, so I hope that helps. 
If I don't get a BFP this month, I don't know what my RE will do next month - it seems impossible to time the IUIs because as soon as I get the LH surge, I ovulate and there is just no time to plan the IUI. Ugh... Anyway, enough with complaining. I'll keep you posted on the results later next week.

:dust: to all


----------



## Kmae

Mizuno, sorry about all the timing troubles with the IUI- but hopefully the :spermy: caught up to the egg anyhow! I see that you are only taking 37.5 IU of Menopur. I know the vials come in 75IU so how do you take less than 75IU? I'm asking because my RE will be cutting my dose in half since I overstmmed on the 75IU and I was wondering if Menopur actually came in smaller vials or if I would have to use half the dose one day and half the next?:dohh:


----------



## alicatt

Kmae said:


> Mizuno, sorry about all the timing troubles with the IUI- but hopefully the :spermy: caught up to the egg anyhow! I see that you are only taking 37.5 IU of Menopur. I know the vials come in 75IU so how do you take less than 75IU? I'm asking because my RE will be cutting my dose in half since I overstmmed on the 75IU and I was wondering if Menopur actually came in smaller vials or if I would have to use half the dose one day and half the next?:dohh:

Good question! I was actually wondering the same thing. 

I wonder if there are other options for holding back ovulation? I had to take ganirelix this past month for my IVF, and it stopped me from ovulating. So maybe there is another type of drug they can give you?


----------



## mizuno

Kmae said:


> Mizuno, sorry about all the timing troubles with the IUI- but hopefully the :spermy: caught up to the egg anyhow! I see that you are only taking 37.5 IU of Menopur. I know the vials come in 75IU so how do you take less than 75IU? I'm asking because my RE will be cutting my dose in half since I overstmmed on the 75IU and I was wondering if Menopur actually came in smaller vials or if I would have to use half the dose one day and half the next?:dohh:

basically, I reconstitute the whole vial of 75 IU in 1 ml, then only inject 0.5 mL. The rest can be kept in the fridge for the next day.

As far as other options to prevent ovulation - I really hope that there are some, as I would be more than happy never to take orgalutran again. It comes in a prefilled syringe with the dullest needle you have ever seen. I practically have to stab myself as hard as I can to get it in. And then once you start injecting it hurts like a mofo and continues to hurt for about 20-30 min afterwards. Ali, at which point in the cycle did you start taking ganirelix?

To be honest, I don't even think I need it - if only she would just give me some estrogen to thicken the lining, I think it would work. But she's fighting it and won't do it. To be fair, she did give it to me now in the 2ww, though I'm not sure what it does at this point.


----------



## alicatt

mizuno said:


> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> Mizuno, sorry about all the timing troubles with the IUI- but hopefully the :spermy: caught up to the egg anyhow! I see that you are only taking 37.5 IU of Menopur. I know the vials come in 75IU so how do you take less than 75IU? I'm asking because my RE will be cutting my dose in half since I overstmmed on the 75IU and I was wondering if Menopur actually came in smaller vials or if I would have to use half the dose one day and half the next?:dohh:
> 
> basically, I reconstitute the whole vial of 75 IU in 1 ml, then only inject 0.5 mL. The rest can be kept in the fridge for the next day.
> 
> As far as other options to prevent ovulation - I really hope that there are some, as I would be more than happy never to take orgalutran again. It comes in a prefilled syringe with the dullest needle you have ever seen. I practically have to stab myself as hard as I can to get it in. And then once you start injecting it hurts like a mofo and continues to hurt for about 20-30 min afterwards. Ali, at which point in the cycle did you start taking ganirelix?
> 
> To be honest, I don't even think I need it - if only she would just give me some estrogen to thicken the lining, I think it would work. But she's fighting it and won't do it. To be fair, she did give it to me now in the 2ww, though I'm not sure what it does at this point.Click to expand...

I started taking ganirelix around CD 12 for 6 days. But I guess it would be different for you, I don't usually ovulate until CD16, and my follicles didn't grow that quickly this month I didn't even do the egg retrieval until CD 18 I think. It worked for me to use the ganirelix! 

As for the lining, I have been taking a baby aspirin daily, and this has made my lining really nice and thick and even triple layered. I'm surprised that your estrogen is so low with all the FSH they are giving you. With all the gonal f and menopur my estrogen was over the moon!


----------



## mizuno

alicatt said:


> As for the lining, I have been taking a baby aspirin daily, and this has made my lining really nice and thick and even triple layered. I'm surprised that your estrogen is so low with all the FSH they are giving you. With all the gonal f and menopur my estrogen was over the moon!


what can I say, I'm a medical oddity :) I had 2 follicles at 1.8 and my estrogen was still only 900 pml/l (which is 245 ng/ml).

We'll be taking a break from hormone therapy next month, so I think I'll try baby aspirin to thicken my lining. It is triple layered, but just thin (0.6 without drugs and 0.8 with). I suspect that 16 years of BCP is responsible, but no point in assigning blame now...


----------



## alicatt

mizuno said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> As for the lining, I have been taking a baby aspirin daily, and this has made my lining really nice and thick and even triple layered. I'm surprised that your estrogen is so low with all the FSH they are giving you. With all the gonal f and menopur my estrogen was over the moon!
> 
> 
> what can I say, I'm a medical oddity :) I had 2 follicles at 1.8 and my estrogen was still only 900 pml/l (which is 245 ng/ml).
> 
> We'll be taking a break from hormone therapy next month, so I think I'll try baby aspirin to thicken my lining. It is triple layered, but just thin (0.6 without drugs and 0.8 with). I suspect that 16 years of BCP is responsible, but no point in assigning blame now...Click to expand...

Interesting, I was on BCP for 17 years, and mine is nice and thick, i think it was 12cm and triple. I have heard that a triple layer beats a thicker lining. So even though it is a tad thin, it sounds like it is thick enough since it is a triple.

My other FS said to drink faspberry leaf tea to thicken the lining. Have you ever heard of that?


----------



## mizuno

alicatt said:


> Interesting, I was on BCP for 17 years, and mine is nice and thick, i think it was 12cm and triple. I have heard that a triple layer beats a thicker lining. So even though it is a tad thin, it sounds like it is thick enough since it is a triple.
> 
> My other FS said to drink faspberry leaf tea to thicken the lining. Have you ever heard of that?

I'm glad you said that about teh BCP and lining thickness - I've been beating myself up about it, thinking I somehow caused this. It is possible that it masked the problem though - I would have probably noticed that my periods went from 7 days when I was 15 to 1-2 days now. 

I have been drinking RRLT and pomegranate juice, but I haven't seen any results. I'm thinking of trying wheat germ oil or evening primrose oil next, but I need to look into it a bit more.

When you were taking baby aspirin, how often did you take it and at which points in the cycle?


----------



## alicatt

mizuno said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Interesting, I was on BCP for 17 years, and mine is nice and thick, i think it was 12cm and triple. I have heard that a triple layer beats a thicker lining. So even though it is a tad thin, it sounds like it is thick enough since it is a triple.
> 
> My other FS said to drink faspberry leaf tea to thicken the lining. Have you ever heard of that?
> 
> I'm glad you said that about teh BCP and lining thickness - I've been beating myself up about it, thinking I somehow caused this. It is possible that it masked the problem though - I would have probably noticed that my periods went from 7 days when I was 15 to 1-2 days now.
> 
> I have been drinking RRLT and pomegranate juice, but I haven't seen any results. I'm thinking of trying wheat germ oil or evening primrose oil next, but I need to look into it a bit more.
> 
> When you were taking baby aspirin, how often did you take it and at which points in the cycle?Click to expand...

I think evening primrose oil helps with CM? Not sure if it does anything for your lining. I can't remember what other things you can try. I'd try google, it my have some other options!! As for the aspirin, I started taking it from CD1 last month, and stopped when I did the IUIs, but this month my FS forgot to tell me to take it from CD1 so I didn't, but then they were like, oops, please take it from now until we tell you otherwise. So I am taking it through ovulation and I don't know when I will stop taking it? 

Taking baby aspirin is 2-fold from what I hear. It increases blood flow to your uterus and ovaries, which help make your follicles grow and your uterus lining thick. Then after ovulation they want you to keep taking it so help lessen the chance of clots forming and causing a MC. At least that is what they told me when I asked if I needed to keep taking it.

Baby aspirin only comes in 1 dose it is 81mg, and that is what you take once a day. They didn't seem to care when I took it. 

I would discuss taking it with your FS though, I wouldn't want them to get all angry that you are taking something you shouldn't!


----------



## ambernov20

And now the dreaded 2WW :tease:!! Definitely felt the ovulation last night!! What a difference 5 eggies compared to one makes! Hoping and praying that at least one of them will be the one!! <3


----------



## llampie

My TWW is officially over today. . I had my beta blood test done this morning for my second cycle of injectables+IUI. Now I wait until tomorrow for that dreaded phone call from their office. I convince myself not to POAS this cycle because I didn't want to go in for my beta test already convinced that this cycle was a bust as well. 

I am super nervous! I have had no symptoms that AF is going to start or that I am preggo. I do however seem to have be getting a cold. 
I am on progesterone suppositories so that is most likely why AF is no where to be seen yet. I don't usually get my period until 2-3 days after stopping the progesterone. And if I am not on progesterone I usually get my period 9-10dpo. Ugh, I hate all this waiting!!!


----------



## ambernov20

Good luck *llampie*!!! Fingers crossed for you! I just started my 2ww and will be starting the progesterone suppositories for the first time tomorrow. I didn't know they could hold off your period. Anything else I should know about them?


----------



## drsquid

oy i cant believe they make you wait overnight..


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hello everyone!

My head is spinning with all the new info! I hate that I've been away so much. So busy!

*Amber* - good luck with the 2WW!! I used the progesterone suppositories. Wear a panty liner!! There will be discharge and it's messy. Don't worry about how much is leaking out, they take that into account. Also, when it leaks out, it feels like you're getting your period, so don't freak out.

*Scerena* - good luck on the new cycle! Great to have you back in the game!

*Alicatt* - I was semi-awake during my retrieval - they didn't put me under all teh way. According to my OH I kept saying nonsense and asking how many eggs were retrieved. 7 fertilized is amazing by the way! I only had one little one that fertilized! How many will they transfer?

*Llampie* - I hope you get your results (hopefully positive) soon!


----------



## bonnotron

Llampie - good luck! I can't believe they make you wait overnight.

alicatt - When is your transfer?

AFM - My first cycle on gonal hasn't been great. I had a mature follicle at my first check-up, after only 3 nights on it. I ended up stimming for another 2 nights, and it measured 26mm Monday morning. They had me trigger last night and go in for IUI tomorrow, which will be CD10. My estrogen was over 800 yesterday. Overall, the injections are way better than clomid as far as side effects go. I guess anything can happen. It just seems so early.


----------



## Kmae

bonnotron said:


> Llampie - good luck! I can't believe they make you wait overnight.
> 
> alicatt - When is your transfer?
> 
> AFM - My first cycle on gonal hasn't been great. I had a mature follicle at my first check-up, after only 3 nights on it. I ended up stimming for another 2 nights, and it measured 26mm Monday morning. They had me trigger last night and go in for IUI tomorrow, which will be CD10. My estrogen was over 800 yesterday. Overall, the injections are way better than clomid as far as side effects go. I guess anything can happen. It just seems so early.

Even though it was early it seems liked everything else measured good. I got my fingers and toes crossed tightly for you!

Llampie, I can't wait to hear your update tomorrow. Sucks you have to wait though-Good luck!


----------



## alicatt

bonnotron said:


> Llampie - good luck! I can't believe they make you wait overnight.
> 
> alicatt - When is your transfer?
> 
> AFM - My first cycle on gonal hasn't been great. I had a mature follicle at my first check-up, after only 3 nights on it. I ended up stimming for another 2 nights, and it measured 26mm Monday morning. They had me trigger last night and go in for IUI tomorrow, which will be CD10. My estrogen was over 800 yesterday. Overall, the injections are way better than clomid as far as side effects go. I guess anything can happen. It just seems so early.

So the FS called me this morning and I was in a panic. Thought that they were going to give me bad news. Turns out that 5 of me 7 embryos were still looking good and she wanted to know how many we were implanting vs freezing! So it sounds like I'll have 2-3 to freeze! YAY!
My transfer is tomorrow morning at 9:30. I get to see pictures of the blastocysts tomorrow morning!


----------



## Kmae

alicatt said:


> bonnotron said:
> 
> 
> Llampie - good luck! I can't believe they make you wait overnight.
> 
> alicatt - When is your transfer?
> 
> AFM - My first cycle on gonal hasn't been great. I had a mature follicle at my first check-up, after only 3 nights on it. I ended up stimming for another 2 nights, and it measured 26mm Monday morning. They had me trigger last night and go in for IUI tomorrow, which will be CD10. My estrogen was over 800 yesterday. Overall, the injections are way better than clomid as far as side effects go. I guess anything can happen. It just seems so early.
> 
> So the FS called me this morning and I was in a panic. Thought that they were going to give me bad news. Turns out that 5 of me 7 embryos were still looking good and she wanted to know how many we were implanting vs freezing! So it sounds like I'll have 2-3 to freeze! YAY!
> My transfer is tomorrow morning at 9:30. I get to see pictures of the blastocysts tomorrow morning!Click to expand...

OMG! How exciting!!! Let us know how it goes!:happydance:


----------



## ambernov20

Best of luck *alicatt*!!!! Fingers crossed for you!!!! Wishing you super sticky baby dust!!!!


----------



## scerena

Good luck *Alicatt* :hugs:

*Bonnie* even though it's early that is a nice size follicle gl :dust:

*Amber* yay for the tww I hope it doesn't drag for you :hugs:

*Curliegirlie* thanks :) its good to be back :) hope you an baby are both doing good? Are you going to find out what sex your baby is???

*Afm* cd9 today and have a cd10 scan tomorrow so I will update you all on how it goes :)


----------



## ambernov20

Ok so I am testing out my HCG and already the test line is so faint I almost don't see it. I thought it was supposed to stay in your system longer than that? I just did the trigger this last Saturday morning. I have no idea the dose I just know I mixed 1cc of fluid with the powder.


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Alicatt*- that's amazing!!! Good luck!!!!

*Scerena* - we want to keep the sex a surprise! Every time I go for an appointment, the doctor is surprised at my baby's activity level. I think I am too stressed... I will be moving to a new city, so there's all the regular moving stress, plus finding a new job, a new doctor, etc. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## mizuno

ambernov20 said:


> Ok so I am testing out my HCG and already the test line is so faint I almost don't see it. I thought it was supposed to stay in your system longer than that? I just did the trigger this last Saturday morning. I have no idea the dose I just know I mixed 1cc of fluid with the powder.

*Amber* - I think the dose is standard - 10,000 IU. It is a bit early to not see the line after ~5 days (mine was visible up to 11 DPO), but everybody processes it differently, so I guess your body just cleared it out quickly.

*Ali* - how did the transfer go? how are you doing?


----------



## Cridge

amber - it might be that you're really hydrated too. This early, I would wait until you've seen a couple/few days of blank white bfn before thinking any line is more than just the trigger... but my fingers are crossed that your beautiful line will return soon!!! GL!


----------



## scerena

*Curliegirlie* you're amazing having the patience but what a lovely surprise to look forward to by not knowing the sex :)
I hope the stress all calms down for you hun do you can relax soon :hugs:

*Amber* I agree with what Cridge said :)

*mizuno* how are you???

*Alicatt* hope all went well today???


I have a scan in the morning I will update when back from the hospital I hope my follies are growing!!!


----------



## drsquid

curlie- i dindt wanna know but... baby b disagreed with me and made sure i knew. i wonder if it is the poking around or the us that gets them going ,.when i start looking they are always mellow then they start squirming, makes me wonder when i prod my bump at night whether they start wiggling. last night the left side felt soft and the right felt hard maknig me wonder if i was pushing on a bugger


----------



## ambernov20

Well I have labs tomorrow so I guess I may find out something then. I thought it was early but wasn't sure. I can already feel that my boobs aren't as sore either. After my mc's my levels always dropped fast so I didn't know if it was possible that it did just leave my body that fast.


----------



## scerena

I had my scan this morning-
2* 9mm*
1* 11mm
Both on the right ovary and *loads of other smaller ones like normal (pcos)

5.8 lining
I have to carry on injecting for a week with the same dose, they don't want to upp the dose as they only want one follicle not all 3 to grow again (which happened when they upped my dose last time) so we shall see, things are on track...


----------



## Curliegirlie

Thanks *Scerena*! Hopefully things will progress well with you this cycle! :)

*Drsquid* - that's amazing! I'm not sure if I've felt anything yet. I've had random mild pains/uncomfortable feelings in my stomach, but I mostly attribute them to round ligament pain and gas... haha So you will find out the sex of your little ones?


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Alicatt* - thinking of you! Hope the transfer went super well!


----------



## drsquid

curlie- i dont feel them either. and... i didnt wanna but i did cause once i knew b... i wanted to know a


----------



## ambernov20

Ok so anybody know about estrogen and progesterone levels? My estrogen today was 784 pg/ml and my progesterone was >42.10 ng/ml. I have no idea what that means. Did trigger shot on Saturday and absolute negative hpt today.


----------



## Cridge

amber - I don't know about estrogen after ovulation, but I assume yours is fine. Your progesterone is good! It won't indicate pregnancy either way, but it looks like you ovulated just fine!

DrSquid - are you saying you found out the sexes (is that how you say that??)? What are you having?!


----------



## drsquid

yeah i found out. a is a girl and b is a boy. im excited to get one of each but... im bummed cause i really didnt wanna knwo and somehow thought id manage to not find out despite scanning myself at least once a week. it is funny, after b apparently decided he'd make sure i find out, he has since then kept his legs shut.


----------



## Cridge

I remember you saying you didn't want to find out, but I would have been the same way... there are some things you just can't miss when you're looking at ultrasounds! :haha: Congrats on getting one of each! How fun!!


----------



## ambernov20

Ok the nurse just called to tell me my results and said that the estrogen they like to see over 100 and the progesterone above 10. And I went ahead and asked her about testing out the trigger and said it is fine that I am already getting negatives.


----------



## llampie

So my test results came back yesterday as a BFN :( Now I am just waiting for my period to start. We are moving on to IVF after this cycle. I have to wait until October for the info night at the clinic where the IVF will be done and then go from there. Looks like my next cycle will be unmedicated and then the following one will be the start of IVF. I just pray that the first round of IVF works or xmas this year will be really really hard.


----------



## ambernov20

llampie said:


> So my test results came back yesterday as a BFN :( Now I am just waiting for my period to start. We are moving on to IVF after this cycle. I have to wait until October for the info night at the clinic where the IVF will be done and then go from there. Looks like my next cycle will be unmedicated and then the following one will be the start of IVF. I just pray that the first round of IVF works or xmas this year will be really really hard.

So sorry sweetie!!! Great big hugs to you!!! Fingers crossed your first round works out. :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Hi Ladies :hi:

Sorry I've been MIA, I took the bed rest to heart and laid off the computer, and mostly just relaxed in bed. I read and slept and watched a little TV. I'm pretty butt sprung now and looking forward to getting back to my normal routine. Although i'm not supposed to lift anything heavier than 10 lbs.

So as you know I had the transfer yesterday and we transferred 2 very excellent quality blastocysts (5 day transfer) and the FS said that the transfer went smoothly. So now we wait, and wait and wait. UGH. Unfortunately the other 3 that were in the running did not make it to freeze. One almost did, but they just weren't sufficient to freeze. So we implanted what we had, and we now just have to hope and pray that they stick!

*llampie* so sorry about your :bfn: and best of luck on your IVF cycle. Let me know if you have any questions, it is definitely a lot more intensive than IUI.

*drsquid* wow, a boy and a girl! I understand not wanting to know what you were having, but well, sometimes the boy just isn't as modest as he should be, and its hard NOT to see it. Especially when you are a DR! I must say though that having one of each is my dream. So happy for you!

*Amber* sounds like your cycle is progressing well, your progesterone level definitely means you ovulated, now you just have to wait for another few days/week to see if it took! I'm in the same boat, I bet we'll find out whether we are pregnant or not, around the same time! 

*Curliegirlie* thanks for thinking of me!! :flower: I hope you are feeling well!

:dust: to all!


----------



## ambernov20

*alicatt* I go in for my HCG test next Friday. When do you go in? I swear I think this week is going to be the slowest week ever!!!


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> *alicatt* I go in for my HCG test next Friday. When do you go in? I swear I think this week is going to be the slowest week ever!!!

I hear you! Mine is on 10/1 so just after you! I'm already going crazy :wacko: how are we going to make it another week? AHHHHHH. At least we can go crazy together :haha:


----------



## mizuno

llampie - so sorry for your BFN. Good luck with the IVF! 

ali - good hear all went well. fingers crossed for you!

Drsquid - congrats on having one of each. i would love it if this month both of my follies got fertilised and I had a boy and a girl. To get it over with at once, you know? :) 

Amber - good luck! I'm also in my 2WW, but this month I am feeling surprisingly relaxed. I even spent the whole weekend visiting friends with babies (ugh). It's not like I'm feeling positive or negative, I'm just not worrying about it this month. It may be because I've been on thyroid medicine for a couple of months and I think it's really doing something - I'm normally a basket case and easily stressed about anything, and in the last few weeks I have been relaxed even under stress from work. Anyway, keep us posted. I'll be testing on Tuesday (d10) and then again on Friday (d13).


----------



## Kmae

Llampie, so sorry for your zbFN- they are so crushing:hugs: but starting IVF is very exciting, the success rates are excellent!

Amber, hang tight during your tww and stay busy to try to speed up the time. I've got my fingers crossed!

Ali, Two embed huh?- that's great! I hope 10/1 is here before you know it. I just can't wait to find out your results!

DrSquid, having a boy and girl twins would be my dream as well. I actually have a twin brother so I know how it is growing up- it was always wonderful to always have someone there my age. Whenever we would start a new school (we moved a lot), we would made a pact to meet somewhere until both of us made friends- so that way we wouldn't be alone. 

AFM, I need some advise feedback from my ladies here- I took my last progesterone pill on Monday (4days ago) and yesterday afternoon I checked my cm and it was tainted pink- so I thought AF was knocking at my door. But, this morning, I still only have tainted pink cm. I know when you barely bleed after taking progesterone it is because you have not much lining to shed- but, during my cd11 U/S the doc told me my lining looked great so I don't know what is going on. :shrug:What are your thought?


----------



## scerena

*Alicatt* and *amber*- gl in your tww :hugs:

*Llampie* sorry about your bfn :hugs: :hugs: 

*mizuno* how's things going?

*kmae* I wish I could help but I really don't have a clue :dohh: sorry :hugs:


----------



## mizuno

*kmae* - last month it took 5 days after i stopped progesterone for my af to start. so, it might still get heavier, give it a couple of days. and if it doesn't start - TEST!!!

*scerena* - things are going well. just waiting to test. not even symptom spotting - I'm on progesterone and estrogen, so any symptoms i might have will be due to one of those.


----------



## scerena

How long until you test??? I have my fx'd for you :)


----------



## Kmae

mizuno said:


> *kmae* - last month it took 5 days after i stopped progesterone for my af to start. so, it might still get heavier, give it a couple of days. and if it doesn't start - TEST!!!
> 
> *scerena* - things are going well. just waiting to test. not even symptom spotting - I'm on progesterone and estrogen, so any symptoms i might have will be due to one of those.

Thanks! I have a baseline ultrasound on Sunday so hopefully it will turn into a full flow by then! I know I'm not pg since I didn't ovulate this past cycle, my temp went up due to the Provera...


----------



## mizuno

scerena said:


> How long until you test??? I have my fx'd for you :)

i'll test on tuesday and then again on friday.
keep sending :dust: my way. definitely need it...


----------



## alicatt

mizuno said:


> scerena said:
> 
> 
> How long until you test??? I have my fx'd for you :)
> 
> i'll test on tuesday and then again on friday.
> keep sending :dust: my way. definitely need it...Click to expand...

I was going to test those days too! How many DPO will you be on those days?


----------



## mizuno

alicatt said:


> mizuno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scerena said:
> 
> 
> How long until you test??? I have my fx'd for you :)
> 
> i'll test on tuesday and then again on friday.
> keep sending :dust: my way. definitely need it...Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to test those days too! How many DPO will you be on those days?Click to expand...

10 and 13 DPO - I know, 10 is a bit early, but WTH, I have a lot of pg tests :)


----------



## alicatt

mizuno said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mizuno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scerena said:
> 
> 
> How long until you test??? I have my fx'd for you :)
> 
> i'll test on tuesday and then again on friday.
> keep sending :dust: my way. definitely need it...Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to test those days too! How many DPO will you be on those days?Click to expand...
> 
> 10 and 13 DPO - I know, 10 is a bit early, but WTH, I have a lot of pg tests :)Click to expand...

I'll be 11 and 14DPO (well DP ER) which is basically the same I think. That is how FF treats the egg retrieval day. I bought 7 tests, so I can probably test more, but I know there isn't much point in testing before 10-11 DPO.


----------



## bonnotron

Hi Ladies! I haven't been on here all week, so it's good to catch up.

Alicatt: Great to hear about those blasts! 
Good luck testing this week to you and Mizuno!! Sending lots of babydust your way.

Kmae - I would say that AF just didn't show up yet. From what I understand, there is no correlation between lining thickness and flow.

AFM - I'm in the 2ww. I'm currently 4dpo and 6 dptrigger. I'm testing my trigger out, and will just keep taking tests up to 14dpo. I'm still getting positive HPTs, but it's getting fainter. Love those wondfos...

Mizuno - did you test your trigger out since you'll be testing 10dpo? I did get a positive that late one time from my trigger. I assumed it would be gone by then and was pretty disappointed that it wasn't the real thing.


----------



## alicatt

bonnotron said:


> Hi Ladies! I haven't been on here all week, so it's good to catch up.
> 
> Alicatt: Great to hear about those blasts!
> Good luck testing this week to you and Mizuno!! Sending lots of babydust your way.
> 
> Kmae - I would say that AF just didn't show up yet. From what I understand, there is no correlation between lining thickness and flow.
> 
> AFM - I'm in the 2ww. I'm currently 4dpo and 6 dptrigger. I'm testing my trigger out, and will just keep taking tests up to 14dpo. I'm still getting positive HPTs, but it's getting fainter. Love those wondfos...
> 
> Mizuno - did you test your trigger out since you'll be testing 10dpo? I did get a positive that late one time from my trigger. I assumed it would be gone by then and was pretty disappointed that it wasn't the real thing.

Good luck to you too! I'm feeling really good today I hope that means that it worked! I'm still only 9dpo, so it's early to test but the trigger is definitely gone. I'm 11dptrigger. Only a few more days until I know for sure. 

:dust: to you, mizuno, and everyone else!


----------



## mizuno

bonnotron said:


> Mizuno - did you test your trigger out since you'll be testing 10dpo? I did get a positive that late one time from my trigger. I assumed it would be gone by then and was pretty disappointed that it wasn't the real thing.

no trigger this time - I ovulated right through orgalutran. With a trigger a few months back I got a faint line on 11 DPO, so I would have definitely waited longer if I had triggerred.


----------



## ambernov20

I feel like this week will never be over. I go in tomorrow for estrogen and progesterone levels and Friday is the big day for my hcg test!! Hoping and praying one of my 5 potentials is the one and is super sticky!! Started crinone on Wed and that has been interesting lol!


----------



## mizuno

ambernov20 said:


> I feel like this week will never be over. I go in tomorrow for estrogen and progesterone levels and Friday is the big day for my hcg test!! Hoping and praying one of my 5 potentials is the one and is super sticky!! Started crinone on Wed and that has been interesting lol!

good luck tomorrow!

Friday should be really exciting - you, Ali and me - all testing! fingers crossed and lots of :dust: to all of us!!!!


----------



## Kmae

Bonnotron, I think you were right- AF arrived today.

Good luck to all of you testing on Friday, I expect to see loads of BFPs!

AFM, I had my baseline ultrasound today and they ound a giant cyst from this past cancelled cycle:cry:. So I have to sit out another month. :grr:I can try on my own but often I don't ovulate on my own so we'll see.


----------



## ambernov20

:hugs: So sorry Kmae!! Hope next cycle is better!!!!!

And yes Friday should be an exciting day!! Can't wait to hear everyone's news!!! Fingers crossed!! :dust:


----------



## drsquid

kmae- im sorry that sucks .i had to skip a cycle cause of a cyst.. that is why i said screw it and went to ivf (instead of trying one more iui).. where in nor cal are you btw? i live in oakland


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> I feel like this week will never be over. I go in tomorrow for estrogen and progesterone levels and Friday is the big day for my hcg test!! Hoping and praying one of my 5 potentials is the one and is super sticky!! Started crinone on Wed and that has been interesting lol!

EEWW.. I did the crinone thing too when I did an IUI. That stuff is just icky. It isn't too bad putting it in, it is getting it out that is not so pretty!

Can't wait to hear about your and mizuno's tests on Friday, mine isn't until Monday, but I think my FS is crazy and we should be testing on Friday. I know I'll be testing way before Monday (10/1).


----------



## Kmae

drsquid said:


> kmae- im sorry that sucks .i had to skip a cycle cause of a cyst.. that is why i said screw it and went to ivf (instead of trying one more iui).. where in nor cal are you btw? i live in oakland

Yay, it's super disappointing... I'm just not ready to front the cost of IVF yet- I think I'll give injectables two more tries before moving on. Thats cool your from nor cal too! I live in Sacramento.


----------



## ambernov20

*alicatt* Yea the coming out bit isn't very fun at all. But Hoping it will be worth it in the end!!

I try not to symptom spot especially since all the different meds side effects are similar to pregnancy symptoms but I think I felt implantation today (fingers crossed!!!) I am usually very in tune with my body and feel my ovulation and have felt what I thought was implantation before so hoping that's what I felt!!


----------



## mizuno

ambernov20 said:


> *alicatt* Yea the coming out bit isn't very fun at all. But Hoping it will be worth it in the end!!
> 
> I try not to symptom spot especially since all the different meds side effects are similar to pregnancy symptoms but I think I felt implantation today (fingers crossed!!!) I am usually very in tune with my body and feel my ovulation and have felt what I thought was implantation before so hoping that's what I felt!!

ugh, I hated crinone! I had to switch to endometrin after a few days. it just didn't seem right to have all that stuff stuck in there. It was still coming out almost 2 weeks after I stopped taking it.

Anyway, when you say you felt implantation, what symptoms did you have. Day 6 and 7 DPO I had a bit of cramping, kind of like period cramps, but I think that's too early for implantation and too early for period. Plus, there was no spotting. Other than that, this 2ww has been very strange - I have absolutely no symptoms of anything. Normally by 9DPO I'm feeling this rumbling in the abdomen, like something is happening in there. This time absolutely nothing. It makes it easy not to symptom spot :)


----------



## Curliegirlie

I used Endometrin... it was kind of gross, but with a liner, not too bad! I never tried Crionine. How is it different?


----------



## dbluett

Hello Ladies!! I am back. Have dr appt tomorrow for cycle day 3 bloodwork and u/s. Hopefully will get the thumbs up to start the next cycle of gonal.

Hope everybody is well!!!


----------



## Cridge

I'm 99% sure I implanted 6dpo. I didn't think it then, but looking back on it, that's the best day it could have happened.... so it's definitely not too early! GL girls!


----------



## mizuno

Curliegirlie said:


> I used Endometrin... it was kind of gross, but with a liner, not too bad! I never tried Crionine. How is it different?

crinone is a non-water soluble paste/gel that coats the inside of your lady bits and releases progesterone. That's why you only use it once day - which I thought sounded wonderful. Some people really like it, judging by their forum posts.

But - it doesn't really come out until a lot builds up and then it comes out in a blob (sorry TMI), not like endometrin, but more dry and feels like plastic (because it's not water soluble). I had to clean it our of there every couple of days in the shower because it just didn't seem right that all this gunk should be in there. Then I was worried about getting a yeast infection from messing with it too much. Also, I can't imagine BDing with that stuff up there. I personally prefer endometrin, even though it's 3xday.


----------



## ambernov20

*mizuno* it's kind of hard to explain but I'll try. It's not really like a cramp but more of like a pinch in one spot. Like something small burrowing. I felt it a few times yesterday and did have a few tiny spots of red when I wiped but I was also wondering if that might not be from the crinone? But here's to hoping!!

*dbluett* Good luck!! Fingers crossed for you!!!

Thanks *cridge*!

*curliegirlie* I'm not sure the difference I've only been on the crinone so far.


----------



## ambernov20

LOL *mizuno* love the "lady bits" I'll have to use that some time! And yea we haven't BDed since I started it cause I was wondering how that would go....ewwww. Not really nice to think about. But if it's going to help then so be it!


----------



## mizuno

ambernov20 said:


> *mizuno* it's kind of hard to explain but I'll try. It's not really like a cramp but more of like a pinch in one spot. Like something small burrowing. I felt it a few times yesterday and did have a few tiny spots of red when I wiped but I was also wondering if that might not be from the crinone? But here's to hoping!!

that sounds like what I think implantation would feel like! I don't think it would be due to crinone - I mean, it doesn't get into your uterus, so I don't see how it could be causing any issues. oooh, I hope it was implantation! fingers crossed for you!


----------



## drsquid

i thought it felt like a wad of tp when i pulled it all out. 

hrm. while i dont deny people are in tune with their bodies, this is a microscopic process and there arent nerve endings in the endometrium so itd be unlikely. given that you cant even feel the babies moving around until they are a decent size...


----------



## mizuno

so I tested this morning and sure enough, no line. But of course, I couldn't leave it, so about 20 min later I looked again and there was a faint line. I thought it was grey, DH thought it was pink. I took pics and left it near the sink and I just went back and looked at it and the line is now gone. So evap line I guess :( This is a cruel trick PT manufacturers play on us. 
Oh well, I'll test again on Friday... It's only 10 DPO today.

Can't wait to hear how ali and amber did!!!! fingers crossed for you ladies!!!!!


----------



## alicatt

mizuno said:


> so I tested this morning and sure enough, no line. But of course, I couldn't leave it, so about 20 min later I looked again and there was a faint line. I thought it was grey, DH thought it was pink. I took pics and left it near the sink and I just went back and looked at it and the line is now gone. So evap line I guess :( This is a cruel trick PT manufacturers play on us.
> Oh well, I'll test again on Friday... It's only 10 DPO today.
> 
> Can't wait to hear how ali and amber did!!!! fingers crossed for you ladies!!!!!

I got a :bfn: this morning too. :cry: I'm at 11 DPO (well 6dp5dt which means 6 days past my 5 day transfer, but if you add them together you get 11 DPO). I was reading posts by other women that have done IVF and they were negative at this stage, and didn't get a positive until 8-9dp5dt. So I guess I just need to keep the faith! So do you!! :hug:


----------



## scerena

Sorry for the :bfn: ladies I hope in a few days they turn into :bfp: everything crossed for you all :)


----------



## ambernov20

I couldn't resist and tested today too... :bfn: but I'm only 8DPO so still early but at least I know that the trigger is for sure out of my system so if I do by chance get a :bfp: on an hpt on Friday I don't have to wonder. Blood work on Friday and my lab is usually fairly speedy so I should know by Friday afternoon. Fingers crossed for all!!!!


----------



## Curliegirlie

So sorry to hear about the BFNs girls.... :(

Alicatt - I was way to scared to test on my own before the scheduled test at my clinic at the end of the 2ww. Maybe you tested too soon? It's possible! Sometimes you really can't tell until about 14 days.


----------



## alicatt

Curliegirlie said:


> So sorry to hear about the BFNs girls.... :(
> 
> Alicatt - I was way to scared to test on my own before the scheduled test at my clinic at the end of the 2ww. Maybe you tested too soon? It's possible! Sometimes you really can't tell until about 14 days.

I know, I was just hopeful. You read about all these women that had a :bfp: at 9-10 DPO and then you don't get one, its a little disheartening, you know? My Dr gave me a 50/50 chance, which is way higher than the normal IUI chance, so hopefully this IVF worked! I figure that I should know by Friday, but will stay hopeful until Monday's BETA. Thanks for the words of encouragement!


----------



## scerena

*amber* is your bloodwork your beta?? Good luck testing hopefully you see a line reappear :)

*alicatt* good luck with your beta Monday :dust:

*curliegurlie* how's pregnancy treating you? I hope you and baby are both doing good?


----------



## Kmae

Crossing my fingers that all you BFN turn into BFP's!!!


----------



## Cridge

My beta on the morning of 9dpo was 3!! I don't think a hpt would have picked that up... but I did get a very, very light bfp that afternoon. I believe I implanted 6dpo. So to have a blood result of 3, 3 days after implantation.... you still have lots of time to get that bfp!!! GL!


----------



## drsquid

mine was super crazy faint at 6dp5dt and that was with twins. dont count yourself out yet


----------



## ambernov20

Yes Friday is my beta.


----------



## bonnotron

Good luck everyone! LOTS OF BABYDUST TO YOU!

My trigger is still present, but almost gone. Can't wait to start my 'real' testing!


----------



## scerena

Gl ladies :dust:

Amber- I hope Friday hurries up for you :hugs:


Got my scan tomorrow so hoping I can trigger my :holly: are becoming sore and veiny like they do when o is approaching so fx'd the scan says I'm ready to o :)


----------



## ambernov20

Fingers crossed *scerena*!!!


----------



## scerena

Thanks hun :)

Are you going to test or wait until your beta now?


----------



## ambernov20

I tested again this morning another :bfn: I couldn't help it and I have 2 more tests so I'll test again tomorrow and Friday morning lol! I'm kind of addicted!


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> I tested again this morning another :bfn: I couldn't help it and I have 2 more tests so I'll test again tomorrow and Friday morning lol! I'm kind of addicted!

I think I might have gotten a faint positive this morning. It was so faint that I'm just not sure. I ended up going out and getting more tests this morning so I could test through the weekend until my BETA on Monday. WOW, I can't believe I have to wait until Monday! I'm going insane!! 

Amber, how do you feel? Do you feel any symptoms?


----------



## Cridge

Alicatt - can you post a pic?!


----------



## Kmae

Alicat, I really hope that line gets darker over the next couple of days. Please post a pic!


----------



## alicatt

Here is a picture.. 

As I said it was super faint.. maybe I'm just kidding myself?
 



Attached Files:







photo (15).jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## bonnotron

Alicatt - it's faint, but I see something there! Post tomorrows too please!! Eeee - Hope this is it!!!


----------



## Cridge

I think I see a line too Alicatt... but blue dye tests are notorious for evap lines. :nope: I hope tomorrow's is darker!!! FX'd!!


----------



## ambernov20

Eh I'm not really sure as far as symptoms. My body has been so wacky lately. I think the crinone is making my boobs hurt I read it can be a side effect but if that isn't it then it could be my pre-af symptoms. It's weird with my other 5 pregnancies I knew I was pregnant early. I don't know if I'm just trying really hard not to get my hopes up or what. But either way I'll test again in the morning and see.


----------



## scerena

Todays scan:
7.5 lining
1 follicle at 21mm the rest got left behind :happydance:

I triggered and it stung like a bitch!!!

Got to test two weeks today, they recommended every other day bd for :spermy: quality... What do you reacon ladies we usually do every other should I try every day for a change hmmmm??? In thinking I should stick to every other right?
The nurse was so happy everything went smoothly and said "I'll be waiting for your call in two weeks hopefully next time ill be doing your pregnancy scan" Im not getting me hopes up- was just lovely for her to be so positive bless her :)

*alicatt* I think I see the line I agree with Cridge blue tests are horrible- hope your line is darker today :) gl :dust:


----------



## Cridge

scerena - I think they recommend every other day just to build up the :spermy:, but if everything is a-ok in that department, I would try every day just for kicks. When I got pregnant, we were doing it like 2-3 times a day. :blush: Although, when I got pregnant with W, it was like a one time thing due to extenuating circumstances. GL!!


----------



## scerena

Thanks Cridge :hugs: oh has a normal count but not amazing numbers like some who's Ohs are in the hundreds... I really am unsure what to do, I think I'll say every other day and if it happens daily then it does maybe?

Omg Cridge you are so near the end of your pregnancy how exciting!!! How are you feeling about it all are you nervous or okay?


----------



## Cridge

I'm good. I'm starting to feel a little claustrophobic in my own body... very strange (and not good) feeling. I'm ready for Ninja to be here so I can sleep on my back. :haha: I'm a little nervous about the sleep deprivation... I had a breakdown with W when he was about 3 months old because I had insomnia so bad, but that's it. If I think about the years ahead, that's when I get nervous. Having to raise 2 "only children" isn't a fun thought... but I'm sure we'll love it. :)


----------



## scerena

Aw do you usually sleep on your back then???
Sleep must be getting awkward with your bump :hugs:

Hopefully :ninja: will sleep a little more for you, how old is W now??? Is he getting excited now or when :ninja: is here I guess it will be more realistic for him :)


----------



## ambernov20

Yay *scerena*!! FX for you!!! We did every day but you should do what ever you feel. 

*cridge* I remember that feeling! So excited for you!!!

AFM another :bfn: this morning but trying not to get discouraged. :nope: Beta tomorrow so still keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## scerena

Good luck tomorrow Hun I hope you have a nice beta result fx'd!


----------



## mizuno

alicatt said:


> Here is a picture..
> 
> As I said it was super faint.. maybe I'm just kidding myself?

That's a line!!!!! 
Let us know how it is tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## alicatt

mizuno said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Here is a picture..
> 
> As I said it was super faint.. maybe I'm just kidding myself?
> 
> That's a line!!!!!
> Let us know how it is tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you!!!Click to expand...

Unfortunatley I'm still not seeing a :bfp: on FRER and the Up&Up one I took this morning is no darker than yesterday's. Frustrating to say the least!

BETA is Monday.. I think I will give up testing until then.


----------



## Cridge

Alicatt - Dang. :nope: I hope you still get your bfp!! 

Same goes for the rest of you testing soon!!! We need more bfp's on this thread!!!



scerena said:


> Aw do you usually sleep on your back then???
> Sleep must be getting awkward with your bump :hugs:
> 
> Hopefully :ninja: will sleep a little more for you, how old is W now??? Is he getting excited now or when :ninja: is here I guess it will be more realistic for him :)

I usually start out on my back but I end up all over the place - stomach and right side mostly. So spending a lot of time on my left side is killer for me.

W turned 10 in June. He's very excited for his little brother to get here, although he's not being very helpful with a name choice. :haha: He really wants to be at the hospital and, although we've had "the talk", he doesn't understand why we don't want him there. :saywhat: He's been helping put things together, like the bassinet and mamaroo and he likes to go into the nursery and check things out. :cloud9:


----------



## scerena

Awww W sounds very cute he sounds like he is going to be an amazing big brother :) 
Bless him wanting to go to the hospital how sweet :)

Not long now and you can sleep on your right side although I am sure it feels like long for you :hugs:


----------



## kas22

hi ladies, i was wondering if maybe i could join the thread.

i am on my 2nd cycle of injectables and i triggered this eve (so exciting for me lol) so this will be my first official 2ww! lets hope i have beginners luck.


----------



## scerena

:hi: *kas* we are very similar! This is my second round and I triggered today :) how often are you going to bd?


----------



## Chiles

Hey Gonal Girls...Just checking in to say hey, I have not read all the posts, just this page but I want to wish all you gorgeous ladies GOOODDDD LUCCCCK!!!! And sprinkle tons of :dust:

Allicat: I hope that you get a good beta, I have my fx and toes for you!!!! :dust:

ANd goodluck scerena and kas with testing :dust:


----------



## ambernov20

:wave:*kas22* Welcome!! Good luck with your 2ww!! 

AFM I said I wasn't going to get down about my :bfn: this morning but I did start to anyway. Then realized that af isn't actually due til the 4th and I'm only 10DPO. So here's to hoping for good beta tomorrow!!


----------



## Kmae

Welcome Kas! I hope the 2nd round does the trick!

Scerena, wow great size follicle! It sounds very promising! I hope your TWW flies by!

Alicat, I am really really hoping that the 2nd line gets darker- its still early.

Amber, i am wishing you good news at your beta tomorrow- ill be waiting for your update!

Cridge, oh I really hope you sleep better this second time around. It's great that W is excited to have a little bro. He will be a lot of help especially when he is around 13. My little brother was born when I was 14 and I remember feeding him, changing diapers, giving baths, and took him everywhere with me once I started driving. We are still really close (he is 19 now). 

Hi Chilies! Thanks for the positive thoughts!


----------



## scerena

*kmae* thanks :) how are you doing???

*amber* yes you are still real early I have everything crossed for you :)

*chiles* :hi: how's you? I hope your pregnancy is all going good :hugs:


----------



## Cridge

Thanks so much Kmae! My son is a little nervous about the age gap. Not so much because of how he feels, but he thinks other people will think it's strange. I feel bad that he feels that way. He's so excited and will be a huge help!

As for the sleep thing.... here I am at 4:45am (been up since 2ish). It must be bad because no matter how bad it's gotten in the past, I've never resorted to getting on the computer in the middle of the night. :nope: Oh well.

:hugs:


----------



## bonnotron

Kas - Welcome! Hope this is your month. This is my first cycle on injectables.

Amber - lots of luck at your beta today. Sending you :dust:

I have a question for the group - if you test your trigger out, how is it usually looking by 11 days past trigger? I did a pre-filled shot of ovidrel. I'm usually negative by 11 dptrigger.

Here are the results including today's

https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t381/bvstudio1/compilation_zpsd0db5680.png


----------



## kas22

hey ladies, 

thanks for the warm welcome, 

scerena, thats great news we can help each other through the 2ww! I'm gonna bd as much as poss to be honest don't want to waste this chance lol how about u?

do any of you no how long the hcg stay in ur system for?
xx


----------



## scerena

*kas* I bd yesterday and will either today or sat morning... Yes we can be tww buddies :happydance:

*bonnie* :hi: I am not sure Hun but I am sure one of the other ladies can help you :)

*cridge* W sounds soooo sweet bless him :hugs:


----------



## Cridge

bonnotron - I can't tell if 11dpo is darker or the same as 10dpo. Eeep! Could be the trigger still, but .... I think you'll just have to keep testing to see if it gets darker. GL!!!


----------



## Kmae

Hi Scerena, I'm doing ok- just waiting to get through this cycle. I'm hoping to be able to get my baseline u/s again around Oct 20th. 

Bonotron and Kas, I haven't been able to do a trigger/hcg yet so I can't help you there- but I really hope those lines start getting darker!

Amber, update us about your beta when you get a chance!


----------



## drsquid

bonno= looked a bit darker to me on day 11 (and btw as ive stated before... im always super neg on these tests and rarely see what people claim to see). def a good sign =)


----------



## ambernov20

I'm with squid on this one *bonno* The latest one does seem a little darker. And I'm the same way I am usually very negative about these things. I'm in a group on FB and people are always posting pics of tests and a million people say they see the line but I don't. Just keep testing!! GL!!

AFM no results yet. Checked online and they aren't posted yet if they don't post them I should get a cal between now and 4 so in the next 3 hours. Ahhhhhhhhhh!! I think I'll go insane!


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hey girls!

Just dropping in to say hi!

*Alicatt* - good luck - I hope the line gets darker!

*Scerena* - good luck with the 2ww!

*Bonno* - I think it is darker as well... I hope it gets even darker!

*Amber* - good luck! The waiting is so hard!


----------



## drsquid

amber- fingers crossed... yikes waiting sucks.


----------



## ambernov20

Guess it's a :bfn: for me :cry: <0.5 HCG and progesterone and estrogen dropped a lot too. Was really really hoping this was our month.


----------



## scerena

*amber* I am so sorry Hun :hugs: it's always disheartening :hugs: sending tons of :hugs: your way :hugs:

*kmae* it's so hard when you have to have time off I had about 8 weeks after my first cycle I was soooo bored and just wanted to get going again! Do you ovulate on your own? If so you still have a chance :hugs: I hope you're not waiting too much longer :hugs:

*curliegurlie* thanks Hun :hugs: how are you????


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> Guess it's a :bfn: for me :cry: <0.5 HCG and progesterone and estrogen dropped a lot too. Was really really hoping this was our month.

So sorry Amber! It is no fun getting those numbers back. I think I will be hearing the same thing come Monday. I just don't think I am pregnant, when none of the tests I have taken show anything. :cry:

:hug: Hopefully you will have better luck next month!


----------



## drsquid

amber and alli- im so sorry. it is so hard


----------



## ambernov20

*alicatt* don't count yourself out yet!! FX for you!! Someone has to get good news!!


----------



## Cridge

:hug: Amber! Sorry about the bfn! :nope:


----------



## bonnotron

Amber - So sorry to hear about the BFN. Be extra good and kind to yourself this weekend.

Ali - sorry to hear that you're still getting BFNs. It's so discouraging.

I broke down and bought 2 boxes of FRERs so I don't drive myself crazy with the wondfos. I have a batch known to give false positives (although its given me plenty of BFNs), so I'm second guessing the tests. Of course, now I have nothing to compare the FRER to, since I've been taking wondfos the whole time. Either way it will be a couple more days before I know anything for sure.


----------



## Kmae

Scerena, I ovulate on my own sometimes, so I am really hoping my body corporates this cycle! I have a ton if IC OPKs so I'll know. Doc said if I don't O by cd 20 then to take the progesterone pills to force AF. I would rather not take any more meds then I have to though!

Amber, I'm so sorry sweetie:cry: I was really hoping this was the one for you to. Next round will they increase your meds so you create more mature follicles?

Ali, it is still early; but, I know it's hard to stay upbeat when you are already feeling out:hugs: but, I still have hope for you!

Bonnotron, great plan! I can't wait until you get to test!


----------



## ambernov20

*kmae* I'm really not sure what's going to happen from here. I actually got my period today so day 3 will be Sunday and I don't know what happens now. Will they just do it on day 4 instead? I called them and they said someone would call me back but I really don't know what their hours are. :confused:


----------



## Kmae

ambernov20 said:


> *kmae* I'm really not sure what's going to happen from here. I actually got my period today so day 3 will be Sunday and I don't know what happens now. Will they just do it on day 4 instead? I called them and they said someone would call me back but I really don't know what their hours are. :confused:

Most hospitals have a weekend staff. My last baseline u/s was on a Sunday. Hopefully, your does too. Just be sure to leave a message stating that you are cd 1 and will be doing injections. Geez... I hope they call you back soon!


----------



## Cridge

amber - I started my injections on cd5 just because I was having a hard time getting the meds. So I think you'd be okay to get your baseline done on cd4 if that's how it works out. Don't stress about it. :)


----------



## ambernov20

Good to know *cridge* because I still haven't heard back from them. I even went online to my patient portal and clicked on the thing to let them know too after submitting it it said that a message would get to the staff. 

I'm kind of worried though as my luteal phase was only 11 days. She thought I'd get my period Sunday but I got it Friday.


----------



## kas22

hi all, hope ur weekend has been a good 1,

amber i started mine on cd 4 so try to go worry.

i really hope i have done enough this month to get me my bfp, its out of my hands now!

scerena, hows ur 2ww going? its killing me already lol


----------



## bonnotron

Alli - how are you going? feeling any better / different about this cycle?

I got AF today - that's a 10 day LP, while taking progesterone. Amber, I just saw that your was 11. Are you on progesterone? Normally my LP is 14 days on crinone, but I guess the gonal does wonky things to my hormones.

I have my appt set to go in Tuesday to start the next cycle. Here's hoping it goes better then this one.


----------



## alicatt

bonnotron said:


> Alli - how are you going? feeling any better / different about this cycle?
> 
> I got AF today - that's a 10 day LP, while taking progesterone. Amber, I just saw that your was 11. Are you on progesterone? Normally my LP is 14 days on crinone, but I guess the gonal does wonky things to my hormones.
> 
> I have my appt set to go in Tuesday to start the next cycle. Here's hoping it goes better then this one.

Thanks for asking about me! I'm still getting BFN's on FRERs. I'm the equivalent of 16DPO today, so I think the BETA tomorrow will undoubtedly be negative. The only thing giving me any hope whatsoever is my lack of AF symptoms today. I feel groggy and exhausted, but I haven't had any cramping or lower back pain, and I continue to have headaches, and night sweats and insomnia, or really horrible vivid dreams when I dream. Last night I had a dream that my IVF failed and I went in to see my FS and he said, I'm sorry there is nothing more we can do for you! It was like watching a movied of myself. So of course that didn't help my mood when I did wake up. Also my temps have jumped the past few days. So who knows? I certainly don't! By this time tomorrow I will know one way or another whether this worked. So at least I will be out of my misery soon!


----------



## alicatt

bonnotron said:


> Alli - how are you going? feeling any better / different about this cycle?
> 
> I got AF today - that's a 10 day LP, while taking progesterone. Amber, I just saw that your was 11. Are you on progesterone? Normally my LP is 14 days on crinone, but I guess the gonal does wonky things to my hormones.
> 
> I have my appt set to go in Tuesday to start the next cycle. Here's hoping it goes better then this one.

So sorry to hear that your period came early while on progesterone supplementation. That doesn't normally happen. I hope this next cycle is your BFP!!! :dust:


----------



## ambernov20

*bonnotron* Yea I was on crinone since Sept 19th.


----------



## scerena

*alicatt* I hope that you get a surprise beta Hun :hugs:
What a horrible dream Hun :hugs: 

*kas* my tww is going okay really feels wierd for some reason I don't feel like I am in my tww :dohh:
When will you test??

*kmae* I know what you mean about taking more meds than needed, I had to end up taking provera with my crappy cycle! I hope you manage to o by cd20 everything crossed for you :hugs:

*bonnotron* sorry about your short lp :hugs: I hope that your next cycle is better :hugs:


----------



## dbluett

Hello Ladies!! Just finished my 6th shot of gonal f. Go back to dr on tuesday for follow up bloowork and u/s. 

:dust: to everybody


----------



## ambernov20

Good luck *dbluett*!!

AFM still haven't heard from my RE's office. Hoping they call in the morning and we can get things going. If not I will call them when I get up. Do any of you know if they can do something to lengthen my LP with the Gonal? I was on Crinone once a day since 3DPO but still my LP was only 11 days. Or will it just be a matter of adjusting the Gonal dose? This is all so new to me.


----------



## drsquid

ali- that sucks when you have super strong dreams, they stick with you the whole day. i had horrible dreams thursday night and couldnt shake em all day friday

amber- as far as i know gonal doesnt do anything for lp. crinone should


----------



## ambernov20

I read that progesterone and B6 could help lengthen it but this was my shortest LP that I know of. I started using OPK's a couple months ago and according to them I had a 14-17 LP and now on Prenatals that have B6 and on the Crinone I have a shorter one. Ugh just so confused and worried. Tomorrow morning can't get here fast enough.


----------



## scerena

*dbluett* good luck sending you plenty of :dust:

*amber* is your scan tomorrow morning then? Sorry I have no advice on lp's :hugs:


Weird I know I'm in the tww but I just don't really feel like I am it's weird not really been thinking about it you knw...


----------



## mizuno

ambernov20 said:


> Good luck *dbluett*!!
> 
> AFM still haven't heard from my RE's office. Hoping they call in the morning and we can get things going. If not I will call them when I get up. Do any of you know if they can do something to lengthen my LP with the Gonal? I was on Crinone once a day since 3DPO but still my LP was only 11 days. Or will it just be a matter of adjusting the Gonal dose? This is all so new to me.

amber - you should not get your period on progesterone at all. mines starts about 5 days after I stop progesterone (I'm on endometrin 3xday) and if I'm not on progesterone then my LP is only about 12 days. You might need a higher dose. I don't think gonal has anything to do with it. good luck - I hope they have an explanation for it.

ali - hang in there! I hope you get some good news today.


----------



## Kmae

Ali, here's to hoping you get a surprise beta today!

Amber, I really hope your docs office calls you back today. As if ttc isn't stressful enough huh?! Sorry, I can't help you with your LP question- my normal LP is 11 days; however, when I took Clomid it extended it to 13-14 days. I will be doing a combo cycle (Clomid and Menopur) once AF comes but; won't be able to tell you if even the combo doses extend it as well until then (expect AF around 10/20). Hopefufully you will be pg by then!

Bonnotron, sorry about your LP, but plenty of women get pg with a short LP. At least that is what I tell myself since my LP is short too!

Dbluett, Good Luck! Let us know how your scan goes!

Scerena, that's great! It sounds like you are staying nice and relaxed in your tww:thumbup:


----------



## kas22

scerena, i kind feel the same, this is my first ever 2ww in 2 years that i actually no so it kind of don't feel real lol, I'm not sure when i will be testing how about you?
how many dpi are you again?
also where abouts in the uk are you?

do u or anyone no how long the hog trigger shot is in your system for?


----------



## ambernov20

Ok went in for baseline today and no cysts so we got the go ahead!! :yipee: She's starting me out on 150 instead of 75 like last time. She doesn't seem worried about the LP she said something about it being because I stopped my meds......but had I still been taking them I wouldn't have done the crinone til that night so not sure I understand her logic there. But anywho CD4 and will start injections tonight! Got my fingers crossed that this will be the one!


----------



## ambernov20

*kas22* I have heard the trigger can stay in your system as long as 10 days. Just depends on how fast your body metabolizes it. I tested mine out (tested everyday til I got a negative) and was getting negatives about 3 days later. Good luck!!!


----------



## scerena

*kmae* loving being so relaxed :) COME ON AF she needs to hurry up I want you to get started ASAP :)

*kas* it's weird isn't it once you know you have ovulated you feel so much more relaxed... Well I done timed intercourse and triggered Thursday and she said to test two weeks from then so that would be the 11th, how about you???

*amber* woooop good luck fx'd for you :)


----------



## ambernov20

*ali* any news? Has anyone heard any news from her? Hoping you got good news today!!

AFM Just did my first injection. And did the math and won't have enough left to make it to my next appointment so I have to go across town Wed and Thurs one to the pharmacy and the other to my RE lol! Figures!


----------



## bonnotron

Amber - I do my first shot tomorrow, so we'll be on about the same schedule. They're bumping me up to 225iu from 150.

Alli - I really hope you got some good news today!


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> Ok went in for baseline today and no cysts so we got the go ahead!! :yipee: She's starting me out on 150 instead of 75 like last time. She doesn't seem worried about the LP she said something about it being because I stopped my meds......but had I still been taking them I wouldn't have done the crinone til that night so not sure I understand her logic there. But anywho CD4 and will start injections tonight! Got my fingers crossed that this will be the one!

Amber when I took Crinone my Dr was very specific and made me use it in the morning not the evening. You should not get your period while on it. In fact it took mine 4 days to show. I would definitely question that. Maybe try a different kind of progesterone supplement? Also, I think there are supplements you can take on your own, like evening primrose oil? Check google, I'm pretty sure it will help your LP!
Comgrats on being all clear to start again! :dust:


----------



## alicatt

Didn't get good news today :( It was a :bfn: but since I had been testing I was already prepared for that answer and so I was able to take the official news much better. I go back to see the FS tomorrow to discuss the next cycle. It will be a long one. They want me to take the BCP for 2 months, then lupron for 2 weeks then we start stimming. The plan is to have the egg retrieval on Dec 10th or there abouts. Then I'd do the BETA around Christmas! Wouldn't that be a nice present!

Thanks everyone for your support! It really helps to know that we aren't alone in our attempts!

:hug:


----------



## scerena

*alicatt*t- I am so sorry that you didn get better news :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: you are very strong :hugs:

A Christmas :bfp: would be amazing Hun! I will have everything crossed for you :hugs:

*amber* what a pain!!! Good luck for this cycle :dust:


----------



## kas22

bonnotron and amber - good luck with this cycle as hope all goes well,

alicat - sorry to hear that, the worst part of it for me is all the waiting around, but fingers crossed for a xmas bfp x

scerena - yeah the nurse told me in 2 weeks, but wasn't sure if that was from the hcg shot or past ovulation lol but i think i will be testing the same time as you on the thursday, I'm not sure if i want that day to come or not, very nervous but excited.


----------



## scerena

*kas*I thought it would be past ovulation but she said two weeks from when I had the shot?! Are you going to test or wait it out??? I'm unsure wether I will test or not I might jus TRY and wait and see if I'm late??!
How good would it be if we both got a :bfp:

How often did you bd from trigger???


----------



## ambernov20

Yay I love having a cycle buddy *bonnotron*!! :happydance:

*ali* sorry for the bad news but you're right a Christmas :bfp: would be amazing!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs: And I will hope and pray that all the waiting over the next couple months will pass quickly!

AFM I am really confused about the whole crinone. I may try to talk to my RE again this Thursday. I did some research and some said they did get af and some said they didn't. My directions were to take it at night before bed. Also this af was only 3 days. Mine are usually 4-5 days. :shrug: I just hate going to them with "I read online...." I know that must get old! But I just worry that this could get in the way of our bfp. She's not really the easiest to talk to she is always in a hurry and to top it off she's pregnant! So usually I just want to get in and out anyway.


----------



## Curliegirlie

*Alli *and *Amber *- so sorry to hear your news... It is so hard... But Amber, that's great that you have no cysts and can start again right away!

How are you hanging in there *Scerena*? When can you test?

AFM - I am sick - I caught another cold. One of the many lovely side effects of pregnancy is lowered immunity. I can't complain too much though, because I know how lucky I am. I know all you ladies will be too as well, very soon! FX for everyone!


----------



## ambernov20

Hope you get to feeling better soon *curliegirlie*! I know it's no fun to be sick and preggo there is nothing you can take to feel better that actually works!


----------



## scerena

*curliegurlie* :hi: I'm doing good I'm 5dpt and I can test on 11th October :) sorry you're feeling ill again :hugs: you can complain being ill Hun as it sucks being ill wether you are pregnant or not, I really hope you get better soon :hugs:

*amber* really wish I could offer you advice but I haven't taken it before :( I usually say to the fs "a friend of mine said..." Rather than I read online :shrug:


----------



## ambernov20

Thanks *scerena* I may have to use that line! I can just see them tuning out as soon as the words come out of my mouth. I understand there is so much online that they wish wasn't but some things are helpful I believe, and concerns should be addressed no matter where they come from.


----------



## scerena

I agree Hun, address any concerns that you have because if you don't you will get home and wish you did :hugs:


----------



## bonnotron

Alli - I'm so sorry about the BFN :hug: December seems so far off, but it will be here before you know it.

Amber - I asked my dr. today about my 10 day LP on the crinone. All he would say is to not expect anything to be normal while I'm on the gonal, that it will all differ from my natural cycle. My response was "I have a 10 day LP during a natural cycle, and it was 10 days on the crinone". He just said "Hmm". A few minutes later while he was doing my ultrasound he asked the nurse if they were doing a beta, so maybe they suspect a chemical?

Anyway, my baseline didn't go that well. I had about 10 large leftover follicles / cysts, and apparently my fibroid is getting really big and might need to be removed. I'll be on birth control for about a week, so Amber I guess we won't be cycle buddies after all. Good luck at your baseline, I hope it goes well and you get a better answer then I did!


----------



## ambernov20

Sorry to hear that *bonnotron*! :hug: Hope you get better news your next visit.


----------



## Cridge

I feel like finding a doctor that will work WITH you is so important! I've seen SO SO many doctors over the years, which was obnoxious in many ways, but once I found a doctor that would work with me, it's made such a difference. She tells me that she's willing to read anything I find online or elsewhere. She knows that even though she practices every day, she doesn't know everything there is to know and she believes that informed patients are very valuable. I kept searching until I finally found a doctor like this. It has honestly made my journey so much easier to know that I'm in control of my care and that I have a doctor that will listen to me and discuss her options vs. mine. I know it's hard to leave a doctor that knows your history, but if you're not comfortable with the care you're getting, it might be the best thing.

Sorry - that was a bit of a rant, but it's something I feel very strongly about. I hope you're able to feel good about your doc!!!


----------



## scerena

*bonnotron* I am so so sorry Hun nothing more disheartening then having cysts and having to sit out, will you start as soon as you come off the bcp in a week??

*cridge* your rant is so true so for be sorry :hugs:


----------



## ambernov20

*cridge* I agree. I wish I could shop around but this is the RE that my insurance referred me to and I don't know how hard it would be to switch it. She is a very nice Dr and has talked through things with me it just seems when it's just for my US checks she rushes them. I know she has many women to see and procedures to do but an extra minute would be nice sometimes. I'm just going to try and get as informed as I can and bring up any questions as they come up.


----------



## mizuno

so, ladies, AF arrived today, so I am out (I knew it a while ago).
I'm off travelling for a while, so I'll likely b taking a break from TTC and definitely taking a break from B&B. And when I get back, I might continue the break till January and maybe try to sort out my thyroid and all the stress I'm under... We'll see what happens...

Good luck to you all in the next month or so!
lots of :dust: to all!!! I hope to see all of you pregnant when I get back :)
And to the ladies already expecting - I wish you a happy and healthy rest of the term!


----------



## bonnotron

scerena - Yep, I'm going to start up next week. I go back next Thursday for b/w and u/s and if the cysts are gone I will be able to start then.

amber - I decided to start writing down questions now so I'm prepared for my consultation next week. I always end up forgetting to ask something...

They called with my bloodwork results - elevated estrogen but the beta was 0. Here's hoping the next round goes better. In the meantime I'm being extra nice to myself and taking it easy.


----------



## drsquid

amber=- bummer. i had to last minute order stuff.. and once had to drive over an hour to a pharmacy.
curlie- sorry bout the cold. i had a mild one and it sucked

bonno- im sorry that sucks.

im not changing my insurance while im pregnant cause i like my ob so much.. that is super important.

mizuno- take care of yourself


----------



## ambernov20

*mizuno* take care of yourself and I hope you have a relaxing break.


----------



## scerena

*mizuno* I am sorry af got you :hugs: enjoy your break and travelling and I hope in the process you get a surprise bfp Hun :hugs:

*bonnotron* that's really good Hun at least you haven't got to sit a whole month out! Can't wait for you to get started again :)

*drsquid* how are things going? I hope that your pregnancy is going all good with your twins :)


----------



## Kmae

Scerena, I got my eye on October 11th for you! I have the question "to test or not to test" every cycle...I've done both and AF or a BFP both are equal downers, however, when AF comes I feel like I have another chance sooner since I'm already in my cycle. Just see how you feel around your testing window. GL!

Bonnotron, :hugs: I'm sorry, I know how it feels to have to wait out due to cysts- I'm in that boat right now! Two weeks is a lot better than waiting a month- I hope it flies by for you!

Mizuno, have a great trip and I hope your break helps your health:flower:

Ali, wow BCP for 2 months, did they say why 2 instead of 1? Well I hope you get the best present ever for Christmas!!! I hope you will still be checking in here!

Cridge, well said! I feel okay with my RE, plus he has helped 2 of my friends get pg and isn't afraid to color outside of he lines sometimes if it helps me. But, I am on the search for a new OB and think I just found her. I went in this last time and got seen by an OB since it was a Sunday- this lady came in (who I've never seen before) and knew my whole history. She also made me feel listened to and only charged me $15 for the ultrasound (instead of $115) since A large cyst was found and I was upset!

Amber, Woohoo no cysts- thats awesome! I hope the 2nd round does the trick for you! I'm curious to see how your body will react with the increase in dose- I hope it creates a lot of mature follies for you ( but not too too many).


----------



## ambernov20

Thanks *kmae*! I'm excited too!!! I have my us tomorrow so we'll see how I'm responding so far. I know I definitely feel a difference in starting off with the 150 vs the 75! Last cycle it looked like I had 3 good follies at this point which turned into 5 by the end.


----------



## scerena

*kmae* Thanks I probably wont test to be honest, but I will see nearer the time I guess :) 
How are you today? Hope you're well???

*amber* Good luck for tomorrow I have everything crossed that all is moving smoothly for you :)


----------



## ambernov20

Well I have 4 follies right now!! 7,9, and two 12's! Just got the call about my levels and my estrogen is a little low so she upped my dose to 225 and I go back in on Monday looking like triggering mid next week she said.


----------



## ambernov20

Ok do any of you ladies know if it's normal for them to add menopur in the middle of a cycle? They didn't say anything when they called about my levels and told me to up the dose of gonal but the pharmacy called to tell me I had a prescription to pick up. I called the RE office and she was out for the day so I'll be waiting til the morning to find out.


----------



## Kmae

scerena said:


> *kmae* Thanks I probably wont test to be honest, but I will see nearer the time I guess :)
> How are you today? Hope you're well???
> 
> *amber* Good luck for tomorrow I have everything crossed that all is moving smoothly for you :)

I'm doing okay. I had to have a talk with a "slacker" co-worker that was long over due...not sure if it will change things, but, hey...I tried. In the ttc world, I am on cd12 and will start testing with OPKs today. I just really hope my body coroporates this time and ovulates (before cd 20). Cross your fingers that my egg will come out from hiding!

Amber, I take Menopur (not Gonal) but they both serve the same purpose, however; I don't know if the have different dosage strengths or not so I would say to wait to hear back from the dr office.


----------



## ambernov20

Oh good grief! :dohh: I just did my injection and for the first time when I was pulling the needle out a little blood went in the pen! I googled it and all I have found says the RE says to throw the pen out! There's still 525IU left in it!! Ugh! :brat: 

Could they be giving me the Menopur in place of the gonal? I think I remember the lady saying something about my insurance covering 2 gonal pens and since they upped my dose would they switch it if my insurance doesn't cover more gonal? Just a thought. I should be hearing from them in the morning and will ask them about the botched pen as well.


----------



## scerena

*amber* I do Menopur they are Pratically the same I think? Anyway I hope you get answers soon, GROW FOLLIES GROW :happydance:

*kmae* I have everything crossed for you that your egg/eggs are growing nicely :hugs:


----------



## bonnotron

KMAE - Sorry to hear about your cyst :( Glad you found a doc you like, that was really sweet of her to just charge you the $15.

Amber - UGH, that sucks about the gonal pen! I don't have any answers about the Menopur, I guess call your dr? I know the dr. told me I would start on Follistim, but when I spoke to the pharmacy they switched it to gonal since Follistim was on back order. I don't know about Menopur though.

Scerena - Good luck testing whichever you decide. I think I find not testing slightly less excruciating. I'd rather just have AF show up then have to stare down a BFN. I hope when you do test it's a BFP!


----------



## ambernov20

Well the Dr wanted to put me on the menopur but the insurance hadn't approved it by end of business but since the pharmacy was still open they got the ok, but the RE just decided to up the dose of Gonal so we're sticking with that til Monday and we see what my levels are then. And as far as the bloody pen goes she said to put it on the lowest dose and see if it expels the blood well be checking that in a bit as the blood had settled on the side.


----------



## ambernov20

Follie check in the morning!!!! Hoping the 4 we saw last week are going strong and maybe a few we didn't see show up too!! Then we should be triggering this week! Eeeek! I have a good feeling about this cycle! :wohoo:


----------



## geauxtigers

Hey ladies- I am new to the site. I did my first cycle of Gonal this month, and get to test on Friday.. Super excited and nervous! Its so nice to be able to read about everyones stories! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ambernov20

Welcome *geauxtigers* hope you get your bfp Wed!! Keep us updated!


----------



## Kmae

Geauxtigers, :hi: Welcome! I hope the first round works for you!

Amber, can't wait to hear how your follicle check goes! GL!


----------



## scerena

*amber* gl hope your scan goes well :)

*geauxtigers* :hi: welcome, goodluck with testing friday :)

*Kmae* Hows things going???


Im currently 11days past trigger and AROUND 10dpo if I ovulated 36 hours after trigger...


----------



## Chiles

Good Luck Ladies!!!! I have only read this page of posts....But I am wishing you all the best in your new cycles and testing :dust:


----------



## ambernov20

Ok follie check good! She commented on my uterus lining she said "it's nice and thick" she hasn't said that before!! And I have 3 follies 2 at 14 and one at 15. I go back on Wed and she thinks that we will trigger Thurs! But holy cow am I having issues with my right leg! That's the one that I ended up getting blood in my pen on and tonight I don't know what I did but it hurts from tonight's injection! Like a bad bruise!


----------



## Kmae

scerena said:


> *amber* gl hope your scan goes well :)
> 
> *geauxtigers* :hi: welcome, goodluck with testing friday :)
> 
> *Kmae* Hows things going???
> 
> 
> Im currently 11days past trigger and AROUND 10dpo if I ovulated 36 hours after trigger...

Well, I'm cd16 and still getting negative OPKs. So if I don't ovulate within the next 4 days ill have to do the Provera to bring on AF. I really hope I don't need to do that- if I O on my own at least I'll have a chance this cycle. I hope AF never shows up for you though (well not for 9 months)!

Amber, lookin good!


----------



## ambernov20

FX for you *kmae*!!


----------



## scerena

*amber* all sounds fab gl :dust: :dust: :dust:

*kmae* I hope that you o real soon Hun :hugs: and thanks all seems like a dream to not have af for 9months fx'd! I feel like af will be here this week though :wacko:


----------



## ambernov20

Ok so ups and downs at my appointment this morning. My RE had her baby...happy for her but still a jab to my heart. But the new RE is awesome! He's so nice and joking like me!! Feels like such a good match up! He explained more than my other RE did and his nurse was so nice too! He said my lining is 10!! Yay! And I have 2 follies measuring both at 20! The other was still a 15 so I guess it's out of the running. We trigger tomorrow morning!! I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high but I just feel really good about this cycle and this new RE!


----------



## scerena

Yay that's great news :happydance:

Your lining and follicles sizes are great :wohoo:

You will be in the tww by Friday evening :) hoping your new fs bring you luck and you get your :bfp:


Afm- I'm 14days past trigger tomorrow so I will be around 13dpo... They told me to test tomorrow (two weeks past trigger) I'm going to wait it out as I feel like my af will be making an appearance over the weekend or before!


----------



## Kmae

Your new RE sounds like a great match! Good luck!

Scerena, I still have my fingers crossed for you!

AFM, it's not looking good. Cd 18 and still getting negative OPKs and my cervical fluid has turned back to sticky. Plus my BBT is all over the place. I am 99% sure I'lll need Provera to bring on AF...so bummed :cry:. Giving it until cd 20...


----------



## dbluett

Hi ladies. I am currently on day 16 of shots. I have three follicles 13mm,12mm, 12mm. Lining is 7.7 and estrogen is 454. This cycle is going slower then the first one. But dr is happy with how everything looks. 

:dust: to all.


----------



## dbluett

So.. follicles are now 15mm, 15mm and 12mm. Lining was 10. Waiting on dr ofice to call with estrogen levels. Boy this cycle is really slow. Hoping that is a good thing


----------



## ambernov20

Hoping for good news *dbluett*!!

AFM did my trigger yesterday and timed bd tonight! And then the waiting!


----------



## dbluett

ambernov20.. thank you!! Wish you the best of luck!!


----------



## scerena

*dbluett* your follicles are well on the way I hope you get to trigger on your next scan :hugs:

*amber* yay good luck :dust: 

*kmae* thanks, I hope that you ovulated??? If not I hope you get onto a new cycle real soon :hugs:


Ladies who have triggered- this is my first trigger as I ovulated naturally last time- when should I expect af? I'm 15days past trigger and around 14dpo :shrug: any help appreciated :)


----------



## Jules369

Hi Ladies,
I'm new to this site feeling in need of talking to others going through similar issues.
I'm 34 ttc for 2 yrs I have pcos and epilepsy, I've tried clomid for 5 cycles and was clomid resistant then tried gonal f for 12 days but only had one follicle at 10 mm and then nothing, so tried ovarian drilling and am now trying gonal f again at 75.
I am also on metformin and northisterone.
So fingers crossed  x


----------



## Cridge

Welcome Jules! :hi: Scerena and I also had ovarian drilling done and I believe it helps everyone in one way or another. There's a great thread called something like "anyone get pregnant with ovarian drilling" with lots of success stories.

Is the epilepsy something that is causing problems with getting pregnant too, or is that a totally separate issue? I have a friend that just had a healthy baby a couple weeks ago that suffered seizures during pregnancy (not sure if she's full blown epileptic, but she's been having seizures since puberty). So hopefully that's not anything you really need to worry too much about. I hope the gonal f works better for you now after the OD!! Good luck with everything!


----------



## Jules369

Thank you, I don't think having epilepsy is causing any problems with ttc I've had it since I was 13 so know how to tackle it when I have a bad spell. 
I'll check out the OD forum, I'm hoping that combined with the injections will help x


----------



## Cridge

Interesting - that's when my friend started seizing - right at puberty. She didn't have any seizures for a few years until she was 20 weeks pregnant, then she started seizing again. It has to be hormonal, don't you think?!

The OD thread is in the LTTTC success stories forum.


----------



## Jules369

Not sure, mine have always fluctuated over the years but my neurologist said that people with epilepsy have more seizures or it gets better, mine have for worse since all the fertility treatment bloody hormones  x


----------



## dbluett

So... Went to the dr this morning. One follicel is 20mm and the other one is just under 18mm. Lining still looks good. Bloodwork showed that i had an LH surge. Was told to trigger tonight (just to help) and IUI is going to be tomorrow. Super excited. I have a good feeling about this cycle O:)

:dust: to all !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kmae

Jules, :hi:, I hope the ovarian drilling does the trick for you! I have also been trying for 2 years (it will be 2 next month:cry:) so I know how frustrated you must be. I have my fingers crossed that it will be your turn very soon!

Dbluett, that sounds so promising. I hope you have good news to share soon! Good luck with the IUI today.

Scerena, has AF stayed away from you still?

Amber, I hope your tww flies by!

AFM, I never got a positive opk so I started taking the Provera 2 days ago. I'll take it for 10 days. Last month I started spotting 3 days after the last pill but AF didn't come until 6 days after my last pill. So if everything goes as planned (which rarely happens) then I should be going in for my baseline U/S around 10/27.


----------



## dbluett

IUI went well. Dr said DHs sample was excellent.


----------



## Kmae

dbluett said:


> IUI went well. Dr said DHs sample was excellent.

Yippy!!!:happydance:


----------



## ambernov20

I have a dreadful feeling that this 2ww is going to drag!!! I don't know why I just feel like it will. 3dpt and my HCG test is the 25th.


----------



## dbluett

ambernov20 said:


> I have a dreadful feeling that this 2ww is going to drag!!! I don't know why I just feel like it will. 3dpt and my HCG test is the 25th.

We can go through the 2ww together. I just had my IUI yesterday and my test is on the 29th.


----------



## ambernov20

Yay *dbluett*!! We're doing IUI with timed bd. Crossing my fingers this is mine and your month!!!


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Girls...still taking a break over here...it definitely is less stressful!!! I just can't seem to tear myself away completely though! I've been checking in every now and then, and I AM SO HOPEFUL for all you gals. "TWWers"...best of luck!! Mommies-to-be (or be again!!!) give us some updates!!! How are y'all feeling???? And Scerena....what is going on??? AF arrive???? Hoping, hoping, hoping that she's nowhere to be found!! Fingers crossed crazy tight for you!!! Good luck and baby dust to everybody!!!!


----------



## scerena

Hey ladies I'm cd4 on my 3rd and final round... I had my scan and started meds today! Well scared that its my last!! Then onto Ivf...

*amber & dbluett* gl ladies :dust:

*turkey* I am glad you are enjoying our break :hugs: I hope you get a surprise bfp on your break :)


----------



## alicatt

I'm still here.. lurking.. 

I'm waiting for my next IVF cycle. I'm supposed to start it in late November. Can't wait!!

:dust: to those of you in the 2WW!!

:hug:


----------



## bonnotron

Hi Ali! I'm still lurking too. I'm still on birth control to clear up the cysts from my last gonal cycle. I hope we get some BFPs here soon!!! I'm hoping to start my 2nd gonal cycle next week. If that fails then it's on to IVF for me (in Spring 2013).


----------



## alicatt

bonnotron said:


> Hi Ali! I'm still lurking too. I'm still on birth control to clear up the cysts from my last gonal cycle. I hope we get some BFPs here soon!!! I'm hoping to start my 2nd gonal cycle next week. If that fails then it's on to IVF for me (in Spring 2013).

Good luck on your next cycle! I hope you get your BFP!! 

I was just doing the math, my cycle will start around Nov 24th, which means I'll be getting my BETA around Dec 25th! Wouldn't that be a great Christmas gift!


----------



## ambernov20

I think my meds are doing my head in! Did trigger last Thursday and on crinone. Side effects left and right which I know are due to the meds but out of the blue I just had a craving for coconut cream pie! LOL! I swear I smelled it! The only things near me are my kids one eating marshmallows and the other cheese crackers! And I don't think I'm going to be able to let this go until I actually make the dang pie!!


----------



## Kmae

Well it looks like few of us are waiting to start our next cycle:coffee:. I am on day 7 of taking Progesterone pills, only 3 more days to go then on to waiting for AF to come. Going to a wedding this weekend in Orange County (SoCal), so that should make the wait go a little faster...I hope!

Bonnotron, it looks like we are both in the same boat and may be cycle buddies! I am hoping to start my next cycle at the end of next week. I really hope the cysts will be long gone by the time we have our next baseline u/s. 

Scerena, I hope 3rd times the charm. Why will they only do 3 rounds? Is that an insurance thing or is that the max amount of times allowed to take Gonal?

Hi Turkey! Glad your break is creating less stress! Thanks for checking in!

Alicatt, that would be the best Christmas present ever! I hope time flies for you!

Amber, go make that pie...yum! Here's to hoping its a symptom!


----------



## alicatt

Hey Everyone!

Just popping in to say HI :hi:

So my Dr changed his mind again and I'm doing the long lupron protocol. I feel more comfortable with this as it is more widely accepted as the protocol to use in my situation. So hopefully we will have good results!! It is so strange being on the BCP right now though. I haven't been on it for 5 years!

The official start date of my cycle is 11/9/2012. When I will start the lupron, and then 11/26/2012 is the day I start with the stims. We are going to use bravelle and menopur again as I did really well with them. Then the ER and ET will be around 12/7-12/15 and I'll be doing my BETA around 12/24-12/26!! Nothing like a Christmas miracle :thumbup:


----------



## scerena

*kmae* I'm in the uk and they only do three rounds I do Menopur, I can do three more rounds with iui instead of ti but they reacon Ivf as it should work within three rounds (the injections)
I hope you get to start your next round ASAP! Enjoy the wedding :hugs:

*alicatt* sounds like you have a good plan in place I really hope you get your Christmas miracle :hugs:

*amber* loving the cravings :haha: when do you test???

*bonnotron* I really hope the cysts have gone and you can start your next cycle ASAP :)

*afm just Stimming I have a scan on tues I will be about cd11 hoping for some progress *


----------



## ambernov20

Oh *alicatt* I'm so excited!! That would be a wonderful Christmas present!! Hoping and praying you get your Holiday BFP!!!!

*scerena* I go in for my beta the 25th.....

AFM had my labs done yesterday which was a week after trigger and progesterone was 22.92 and estrogen 427. So those look good. I have also tested out the trigger so looking forward to the real second line!! Fingers crossed lol! Really hoping this is our month as our edd from our last mc in Nov and I think it makes it a little easier.


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> Oh *alicatt* I'm so excited!! That would be a wonderful Christmas present!! Hoping and praying you get your Holiday BFP!!!!
> 
> *scerena* I go in for my beta the 25th.....
> 
> AFM had my labs done yesterday which was a week after trigger and progesterone was 22.92 and estrogen 427. So those look good. I have also tested out the trigger so looking forward to the real second line!! Fingers crossed lol! Really hoping this is our month as our edd from our last mc in Nov and I think it makes it a little easier.

WOOHOO.. not long now until the 25th and your BETA. BTW, that is my brother's B-day. Maybe that will make it more lucky? 

Your progesterone and estrogen look good. You want to see the progesterone over 15, YAY! Not sure about your estrogen, but it sounds like a good level. So when are you going to POAS? :dust:


----------



## alicatt

scerena said:


> *kmae* I'm in the uk and they only do three rounds I do Menopur, I can do three more rounds with iui instead of ti but they reacon Ivf as it should work within three rounds (the injections)
> I hope you get to start your next round ASAP! Enjoy the wedding :hugs:
> 
> *alicatt* sounds like you have a good plan in place I really hope you get your Christmas miracle :hugs:
> 
> *amber* loving the cravings :haha: when do you test???
> 
> *bonnotron* I really hope the cysts have gone and you can start your next cycle ASAP :)
> 
> *afm just Stimming I have a scan on tues I will be about cd11 hoping for some progress *

I'd go to the IVF if you can afford it (or if it is covered). They increase your odds a lot by doing IVF. My FS said that with my age (almost 40) and the fact that I had done 3 IUIs my chance of getting pregnant was about 1-2% with IUI if I kept going that way. With IVF he could get my chances up to the 40-50% range. He said that with how well I did last month he was surprised it didn't work, as everything was so good! When he walked out of the room after doing the ET (embryo transfer) he said with the quality of the embryos and my lining, and everything else, I had a 50/50 chance. Which is about as good as it gets. Yes, IVF is scary, and there are almost daily labs and procedures, and you get bloated and have to do lots of high powered injections, but I figured it was worth it. Maybe you won't need it? :hug:


----------



## ambernov20

Thanks *alicatt* when they call me with the results they say they want the progesterone above 10 and the estrogen above 100. So both are good :thumbup: Here's hoping they stay good! Yea the 25th is near I just wish it would get here! And as for poas.....ummmm I'm sort of addicted and do that daily lol! But only first thing in the morning I don't spend my day poas lol! I start doing it to test the trigger out and then just can't help it. :blush:


----------



## scerena

*alicatt* Thanks, we 100% arent doing any more injectables cycles, it will be onto ivf and I will be egg sharing, so I have to wait for all that to be set up etc... Thanks for the advice, ivf is definately our way forward- Im not scared of doing it I am just scared that this will be my last option- I never thought that I would get as far as ivf :dohh:
Your success rates are really good so I have absolutely everything crossed for you with your second cycle :hugs:

*amber* Great progesterone results- I cannot wait until you test :happydance:


----------



## ambernov20

And the food thing is getting more weird. As I sat here today online. No food around me at all. No food out in the kitchen or anywhere I swear I smelled Cool Ranch Doritos! And this is the best one yet......When I went pee I swear I smelled apple juice! That's it I have officially fallen off my rocker! I think the men with the white coats will be here soon! So hoping this is my bfp and not me just going completely insane!


----------



## scerena

:haha: your sense of smell is definately working!! Wouldn't it be amazing if you got your bfp and had symptoms this early on!! Really hope you get your :bfp: :)

How many rounds has your fs allowed you to do??


----------



## ambernov20

Well smelling things that aren't there can be a sign of pregnancy or a brain tumor! Here's hoping it's not a tumor lol!!! This is my 2nd cycle of Gonal.


----------



## scerena

*amber* I meant how many rounds of gonal are you allowed to do? In on my third and last cycle...
And yeh I hope it's not a brain tumor!!!!


----------



## ambernov20

*scerena* I don't know it hasn't been brought up.......


----------



## scerena

*amber* aw okay hopefully you don't need anymore after this cycle anyway! Everything crossed for you :)


----------



## LaurenM.

Hey ladies!! I hope it's ok to join you! I am in day 3 of 225 IU of Gonal f, .5mg dexamethasone daily for elevated androgens and 5 IU lupron. I feel mostly normal, despite slight bloat and insomnia. I'd say I'm emotional, but I typically am during an "active" cycle. Tomorrow I go for blood work and Tuesday an u/s to check on my follies (god PLEASE let there be follies!!) Tuesday will be cd8 or day 4 of stims, what size follies should
I expect? If any? ::baby dust::


----------



## scerena

:hi: Lauren welcome :)

It differs from person to person... And depends on what dose gets your follicles growing... My cd11/12 scans I usually have follicles around 9-12mm but I do a low dose as the higher dose gives me too many follicles... So yours could be bigger or smaller as cd8 is an earlyish scan, you never know :shrug: 
Fx'd you will have some nice follicles :)


Are you doing Ivf?? Or just Stimming for ovulation???


----------



## ambernov20

Welcome *Lauren* :hi: I was on 150 of Gonal this cycle and on CD 7 I had 4 follies 7, 9, and 2 at 12. Fingers crossed that you have great follies!!!!


----------



## LaurenM.

Scerena & Amber - thank you!! I just got off the phone with my FS because last night I started getting lots of EWCM. Waaaay more than I've ever gotten. And I still have it today. They said there was no way to say that I'm not
Ovulating through the lupron, but they'll know more after my blood tests and US tomorrow. I had some mild cramping yesterday too. Who knows. I read that the estrogen can cause excess EWCM in stim cycles but since it's my first cycle (and this costs SO much) I can't help to worry. Thanks for the well wishes! Hope you ladies are doing well!!
EDIT: I'm stimming for ovulation for iui


----------



## scerena

Good luck tomorrow *lauren* I hope your scan how's everything is going all good and on track :) I too have my scan tomorrow hoping all is on track :)


----------



## ambernov20

*Lauren* I noticed that last month. It was my first cycle as well. I don't know if it is something to do with the meds or not. I do know that my Dr said medicated cycles can be different than normal ones. I didn't notice as much this month.


----------



## LaurenM.

I will let you know how everything turns out!! You do the same! I felt really funky after my shots tonight. I got kinda dizzy and light headed. But it might be because I hadn't eaten.


----------



## ambernov20

Ugh very frustrated with my RE office. They usually post my lab results online and call. Well I have been looking for them on the site all day and the lady that called didn't actually tell me what my levels were (I didn't think anything of it since I should be able to look them up). It's just progesterone and estrogen but I like to know what they are. I think it's the new RE as mine had her baby so I just met the new one last visit and the results haven't been posted as early as they usually are. Sorry rant over.


----------



## LaurenM.

Tomorrow will be cd9 but I started gonal f on cd4, not cd3 as usual. Hubby will be home Friday for our IUI :) can't wait for my results tomorrow!!


----------



## Kmae

Hi ladies! I'm back from the wedding trip. I took my last dose of Provera on Sunday so I am expecting AF to show by this weekend...please, please, please cyst be gone!

Scerena & Lauren, good luck with your scan tomorrow.:thumbup: I can't wait to find out how it went!

Amber, hopefully your labs will come in early tomorrow...I would be frustrated too. I haven't had the talk with my zrE either about how many rounds they will let me do. Guess I should ask them at my baseline u/s.


----------



## scerena

*kmae* I really hope your cyst has gone how big was it??? Mine was 43mm that was gone by the time I took provera after my first cycle... Gl everything crossed for you :hugs:

*lauren* I hope all goes well and you get the go ahead Friday- hoping for nice big juicy follicles for you :)

*afm* scan in a bit- I'm cd11 not expecting much if I go by last cycle I should hopefully trigger by next tues :)


----------



## norahbattie

I know I haven't posted on here for a while ladies, some of you may remember me, I am one of the original gonal girls right back from page 1. I didn't really have anything to report as I was on an emotional rollercoaster with hormonal treatment.

Well hubby and I are pleased to announce we got our :bfp: last week; I can't believe it and still in shock. 5 weeks today :D Please keep your fingers crossed everything goes well

Good luck to all the ladies still trying, please don't give up hope, it worked for me so far, it can work for you too


----------



## LaurenM.

*Norah*- congrats!!! Wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy!!

I just got out of my scan, I don't have anything going on my left ovary buuuuuut...!!! On my right ovary I have 4 follies ranging from 11-13 an one at 18!!! I'm so excited to hear their plan of action!! Hubby will be home Friday morning, so hopefully they don't want to do anything with his swimmers before then!!


----------



## ambernov20

*norah* that's awesome!! Congrats!!!

*lauren* yay!!!! My right ovary seems to be more dominant too. FX for you!!!!

Welcome back *kmae* FX for you that mean old cyst is gone!!!

Good luck *scerena*!!

AFM it's not looking so good. Kind of cramping today and *TMI alert* the "leftover" progesterone discharge is brown. 11DPO and that's when af started last cycle. I'm wondering if that's why they didn't tell me my numbers and why they haven't released them online. :sad2:


----------



## scerena

*norah* congrats you have given me faith again :hugs: have a h&h 9months :)

*lauren* you are a good responder!!! I hope all goes ahead on Friday as planned :)

*amber* really hoping this is not af, I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

*afm- 10mm and 11mm loads of little ones... Lining 7.5mm

Go back Friday should trigger Friday at the earliest otherwise likely Saturday evening as they reacon ill be around 16mm- trying to make my body hold out until Sunday when the kids go!!!
*


----------



## KK74

Hello! 

I started Gonal f on Monday 15 oct. at 62.5 iu for 7 days then went in for my blood test and ultrasound on Mon was told one more gonal shot then tonight I was able to give my ovitrelle shot at 930 tonight. Which I did and will go in for my iui on Thursday. I live in France and am going through everything in a different language which is really difficult... Lots of blind faith and figuring things out myself which is what I hope you ladies on here might help with too! 

Good luck to all!

KK


----------



## LaurenM.

Whoa talk about emotional train wreck. So...my clinic wants me to trigger Wednesday for IUI on Thursday at 930am. Hubby won't be home til Thursday evening. But here's my question ( and my clinic never called me back with an answer...) why trigger at 9pm Wednesday evening... For an IUI thursday morning...12.5 hours later??? So, after many tears shed as decisions made, hubby is going to fly home to be here Thursday evening and were only going to do timed intercourse. I've never been found to have any CM issues an he has a good sperm count. So we're just gonna roll with it and do the trigger and let mature take it's course. Save money through foregoing the IUI...bug spend it on a plane ticket. Uuugh. Kinda bummed, but well see


----------



## ambernov20

Welcome *kk*!! Wow France!! I wish you luck on your IUI!!

*Lauren* sorry things are so crazy. They say with the trigger you can ovulate anywhere from 12-36 hours after so maybe they think doing it at 12 there would be spermies there for the egg. I don't really know how they work these things out.

*AFM* I am CD1 :sad2: So I won't be preggo before my EDD. But hoping and praying that I will get my BFP on my birthday!! Wouldn't that be wonderful!! If my cycle goes like my last 2 have it will definitely be possible! But yet once again only an 11 day luteal phase :hissy: Hoping this new Dr will be just what we need to get our BFP.


----------



## Cridge

Congrats Norah!!!


----------



## scerena

*kk* welcome to the forum! Must be challenging being in a country where you have a language barrier- us girls will help you where we can :)
Gl with your iui :)

*lauren* bless you I bet you have been so stressed out! Do not worry about it too much Hun I do TI and not IUI an I hear of many ladies getting their bfp with TI, I am glad you have a plan now- shame about the ticket you have to pay for though :( :dust:

*amber* is there anyway to increase your lp? Or is 11 days fine?? Sorry you're cd1 though Hun :hugs: I always have a good old cry then I feel a little better :hugs:
Would be lovely to get a bfp on your birthday :)

Afm- I really can't trigger this weekend until Sunday night so hoping my body slows down- last time my follicle was 21mm so if the 2 are like 16ish then I'm going to ask for them to let me do it Sunday night as I have the kids all weekend and want to be able to time my bd properly- plus don't want to trigger Friday as oh has a SA on Friday too :dohh:


----------



## alicatt

LaurenM. said:


> Whoa talk about emotional train wreck. So...my clinic wants me to trigger Wednesday for IUI on Thursday at 930am. Hubby won't be home til Thursday evening. But here's my question ( and my clinic never called me back with an answer...) why trigger at 9pm Wednesday evening... For an IUI thursday morning...12.5 hours later??? So, after many tears shed as decisions made, hubby is going to fly home to be here Thursday evening and were only going to do timed intercourse. I've never been found to have any CM issues an he has a good sperm count. So we're just gonna roll with it and do the trigger and let mature take it's course. Save money through foregoing the IUI...bug spend it on a plane ticket. Uuugh. Kinda bummed, but well see

Lauren,

They want to trigger tonight because your 18mm follicle is mature, the others probably won't catch up, so they want you to trigger for the 18mm follicle. It is possible that the others will catch up, but not likely. My FS says that most women ovulate 36 hours from trigger. So if you trigger at 9pm tonight, you will likely ovulate 9am Friday. Typically they want to get the :spermy: up there before you ovulate to meet the egg as it releases. So that is the reason for the timing.

What were the goals of your cycle? Were you only trying to have 1 dominant follicle? Or were you trying to get more than 1? Reason why I ask is that with 1 follicle at 18, and the others so much smaller, the cycle was not successful if the plan was to develop multiple follicles. You only ended up with 1 dominant follicle, which would be the normal outcome of a normal cycle (without drugs), unless you weren't ovulating on your own before. You only need one, but it is of concern if you are spending all this money and putting yourself through all of this extra stress! It sounds to me like you need to sit down and discuss the cycle with your FS, and come up with a better plan for next month. 

I think your plan of doing timed intercourse with your DH upon his return makes sense. No need to spend the money on an IUI when you only have 1 follicle. :hug: Remember, it only takes 1 egg, so don't count this cycle out!


----------



## ambernov20

That's what I'm going to ask my RE *scerena*. The other RE dismissed it and said it was due to the meds. I'm hoping this one sees it as cause for concern and helps do something about it. I have heard B6 can help lengthen it. I am taking pre-natals so I will also ask about adding that in. I looked it up and some Doctors don't see cause for concern unless the LP is 10 days or less while others consider anything less than 12 low so we will see. I should be going in for day 3 stuff tomorrow. I'm hoping the good vibe I got off this new RE holds out and he is willing to help in the ways I feel are needed.


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> That's what I'm going to ask my RE *scerena*. The other RE dismissed it and said it was due to the meds. I'm hoping this one sees it as cause for concern and helps do something about it. I have heard B6 can help lengthen it. I am taking pre-natals so I will also ask about adding that in. I looked it up and some Doctors don't see cause for concern unless the LP is 10 days or less while others consider anything less than 12 low so we will see. I should be going in for day 3 stuff tomorrow. I'm hoping the good vibe I got off this new RE holds out and he is willing to help in the ways I feel are needed.

What I can't figure out is how you are still getting your period even with progesterone supplementation! That is what I would wonder. I have heard that with the progesterone supplements you shouldn't get your period until a few days after you stop taking them. So hmm.. I would definitely ask your FS about that!
Maybe you need a different form of progesterone? Did they ever test your progesterone levels during the last 7 days of your cycle?


----------



## ambernov20

Yes *alicatt* I have wondered the same thing. I noticed everyone else saying they didn't get it until they stopped but last cycle my progesterone bottomed out on my 11dpo blood work. At 6dpo this cycle it was 22.92 I still don't know what it was on 11dpo as they still haven't released those results online. I plan on asking about that too. Last month at 3dpo it was 42.10 7dpo it was 11.57 then on 11dpo it was 6.68. So I don't know if I need a higher dose of progesterone or what but I didn't think it should get that low if I'm on supplements.


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> Yes *alicatt* I have wondered the same thing. I noticed everyone else saying they didn't get it until they stopped but last cycle my progesterone bottomed out on my 11dpo blood work. At 6dpo this cycle it was 22.92 I still don't know what it was on 11dpo as they still haven't released those results online. I plan on asking about that too. Last month at 3dpo it was 42.10 7dpo it was 11.57 then on 11dpo it was 6.68. So I don't know if I need a higher dose of progesterone or what but I didn't think it should get that low if I'm on supplements.

WOW, 42 is great, but 6-7 is too low, that is why you got your period. I'm doing shots for IVF, and my P4 was 51 at 7dpo, which is high, but fine. They have to give you supplements when you are doing IVF because they destroy your corpus luteum which produces P4 in a normal cycle. Sounds like you might want to ask about doing PIO (progesterone in oil) shots. That is what I was doing, and it kept my progesterone levels high.


----------



## ambernov20

I will definitely be asking about that. I had to call today after already calling yesterday. Grrr! The receptionist didn't get the message to the nurse about me calling in yesterday as cd1. This is the 2nd time that has happened. Ugh! But I have my day 3 labs and us set up for in the morning! Praying everything is clear to go ahead with cycle #3! Hoping it's a charm!!


----------



## LaurenM.

Ughso change of plans AGAIN. They want me to keep stimming an extra day and come in for IUI Friday morning. I would be ok with this EXCEPT I feel like my uterus is going to explode. You know that feeling you get when you have to pee? Like ur bladder is so full it kinda hurts? That's how I feel right now. It's like moderate period cramps. With no period. My nurse I talked to said it was normal. Has anyone else ever felt like this???


----------



## alicatt

LaurenM. said:


> Ughso change of plans AGAIN. They want me to keep stimming an extra day and come in for IUI Friday morning. I would be ok with this EXCEPT I feel like my uterus is going to explode. You know that feeling you get when you have to pee? Like ur bladder is so full it kinda hurts? That's how I feel right now. It's like moderate period cramps. With no period. My nurse I talked to said it was normal. Has anyone else ever felt like this???

Wow, they keep changing things on you! I hope you are successful! Yes, I think it is normal to feel a little bloated and crampy when you are about to O.


----------



## Kmae

Scerena, I am not sure how big the cyst was, but it looked big on the screen;). Your follicles are looking good!

Kk, welcome! We will try to help you anyway we can. It sucks to feel so out of control huh!?

Lauren, I'm glad they changed your IUI to Friday, hopefully that will give some time for another follicle to mature. And yes, these meds do make your ovaries feel huge! I think it is because they are being stimulated- it's totally normal unless you feel intense pain.

Amber, grrr...for AF! I hope you get the all clear to do another round this cycle! Looks like we will be medicated cycle buddies! I expect AF to show up this weekend.

Alicatt, how are you doing?

Congratulations Norah! Thank you so much for the great news and inspiration!


----------



## alicatt

Kmae said:


> Scerena, I am not sure how big the cyst was, but it looked big on the screen;). Your follicles are looking good!
> 
> Kk, welcome! We will try to help you anyway we can. It sucks to feel so out of control huh!?
> 
> Lauren, I'm glad they changed your IUI to Friday, hopefully that will give some time for another follicle to mature. And yes, these meds do make your ovaries feel huge! I think it is because they are being stimulated- it's totally normal unless you feel intense pain.
> 
> Amber, grrr...for AF! I hope you get the all clear to do another round this cycle! Looks like we will be medicated cycle buddies! I expect AF to show up this weekend.
> 
> Alicatt, how are you doing?
> 
> Congratulations Norah! Thank you so much for the great news and inspiration!

I'm doing well thanks for asking! I'm on the BCP if you can believe it! It is so strange being on the pill when I haven't taken the pill in years. I go back in on Nov 7th for a trial transfer (where they make sure they can insert the catherter), and ultrasound, then if all is well, we start lupron on Nov 9th, stop BCP on Nov 13th and start stims on Nov 26th. It feels like a long way away! 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Kmae

That's so exciting and will be here before you know it! I am just feeling impatient for AF to get here!


----------



## ambernov20

Ok so had some small cysts but nothing to hold us back. I did ask my new RE about my concerns with the progesterone and LP and although he didn't just shrug me off, he did give me a little explanation,he was still going to treat this cycle the same. This upset me. He said the reason my progesterone got low was that either I didn't ovulate well or since I didn't become pregnant that is why it didn't stay up. And the LP was nothing to worry about. Well after he left and the nurse was bringing me my instructions she said not to worry that he was right but if I remind her then we will try twice daily progesterone after O this cycle! They are also starting me on 225 of Gonal this cycle! I was about ready to fall apart after talking to him but thank goodness the nurse gave me some hope.


----------



## scerena

*amber* I guess all docs have different views on what is normal and what is not.. Sounds like the nurse was really nice bless her :hugs: I hope the twice daily progesterone really helps you hun :hugs: Gl this cycle :dust:

*lauren* Yes I get that feeling all the time when im due to o!! How are you feeling about doing the iui??

*alicatt* It must feel weird being on bcp! I am hoping that all goes well so that you can get started in november hun :hugs:

*kmae* My cyst looked really big on the screen also! I really hope all will be okay so that you can get onto a new cycle :)

*I have my scan in the morning- so hoping I dont have to trigger until at least sunday as oh has SA in the afternoon and we have the kids all weekend, so with the SA etc thats going to mess our bd up loads!*


----------



## ambernov20

FX for you *scerena* that you won't have to trigger til Sunday!!!

Yea I guess all Dr's are different. I just felt I needed to ask so maybe the twice a day will be what I need and that's why I needed to ask. Only time will tell. But they finally posted my labs! My progesterone was 6.3 and my estrogen was 51! How could she lie to me on the phone saying my levels looked good? I was livid after reading them. You can bet if they try not to tell me my levels this cycle I will demand it! Don't leave me thinking there is a chance when you know well and good there isn't! Sorry rant over!


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> FX for you *scerena* that you won't have to trigger til Sunday!!!
> 
> Yea I guess all Dr's are different. I just felt I needed to ask so maybe the twice a day will be what I need and that's why I needed to ask. Only time will tell. But they finally posted my labs! My progesterone was 6.3 and my estrogen was 51! How could she lie to me on the phone saying my levels looked good? I was livid after reading them. You can bet if they try not to tell me my levels this cycle I will demand it! Don't leave me thinking there is a chance when you know well and good there isn't! Sorry rant over!

Ya.. those levels would be good if you are trying to get your period! Not keep a pregnancy going. OMG, that is crazy!

I really hope that this is your month Amber!!! GL, and FX'd.


----------



## LaurenM.

Kmae said:


> Scerena, I am not sure how big the cyst was, but it looked big on the screen;). Your follicles are looking good!
> 
> Kk, welcome! We will try to help you anyway we can. It sucks to feel so out of control huh!?
> 
> Lauren, I'm glad they changed your IUI to Friday, hopefully that will give some time for another follicle to mature. And yes, these meds do make your ovaries feel huge! I think it is because they are being stimulated- it's totally normal unless you feel intense pain.
> 
> Amber, grrr...for AF! I hope you get the all clear to do another round this cycle! Looks like we will be medicated cycle buddies! I expect AF to show up this weekend.
> 
> Alicatt, how are you doing?
> 
> Congratulations Norah! Thank you so much for the great news and inspiration!

Thanks! I felt so huge I was nervous about taking the HCG shot...but I did it! And I actually felt _less_ bloated this morning lol. I just got out of my IUI a few hours ago and it went great! Post-wash hubby had 18 mil :) I go for my beta on 11/9. I'm half excited and half scared. I just want this to be IT.


----------



## scerena

*amber* I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

*lauren* glad you feel less bloated and the iui is done :) sending :dust: your way :)

*alicatt* hope you're doing okay Hun??

Afm scan today-
Lining 9.15mm and follicle 14mm
Got to bd Sunday incase I ovulate on my own otherwise back on Monday and should be ready to trigger, great news as I didn't want to trigger this weekend... We were told to bd Sunday incase I o on my own and then scan Monday and trigger if not :)

They also done my amh (I didn't have to end up paying) and they done my 1st HIV test also (I have to do two new tests in 3 months apart) will get a call in two week with amh results to see if I'm Eligable to egg share- well nervous now!


----------



## alicatt

scerena said:


> *amber* I have everything crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> *lauren* glad you feel less bloated and the iui is done :) sending :dust: your way :)
> 
> *alicatt* hope you're doing okay Hun??
> 
> Afm scan today-
> Lining 9.15mm and follicle 14mm
> Got to bd Sunday incase I ovulate on my own otherwise back on Monday and should be ready to trigger, great news as I didn't want to trigger this weekend... We were told to bd Sunday incase I o on my own and then scan Monday and trigger if not :)
> 
> They also done my amh (I didn't have to end up paying) and they done my 1st HIV test also (I have to do two new tests in 3 months apart) will get a call in two week with amh results to see if I'm Eligable to egg share- well nervous now!

Sounds like you are on a roll! I have heard that your follicles should grow 1-2mm a day, and it probably won't burst until it is at least 20, so I think you should be good for trigger on Monday. Let's hope your AMH is looking good!!! Mine was 3.8, but there are different scales. On my scale anything under 1 is bad. So GL with that!!!

I'm doing well here, just playing the waiting game, 2 weeks until I start Lupron and then 2 weeks from there and I'll be stimming! Can't wait!


----------



## LaurenM.

Hope everyone is doing well! What CD are you all on? In the morning it will be 2dpiui. 10 days til I start peeing on sticks lol. 
Not going to lie...and this feels sort of pathetic. Knowing full and well the HCG was still in my system, I had to POAS. Just to see what a BFP looked like. Ugh, sometimes I feel so ridiculous.


----------



## scerena

*alicatt* thanks- here it has to be over 15 so I'm hoping it is! 
Yh I should be ready to go tomorrow with the trigger- in the past mine has sometimes grown real quick but I've stayed on the same dose so it should grow 1-2mm hopefully daily :)

Not long now for you! How exciting :hugs:

*lauren* good luck in your tww :) and it's real nice to see a positive test isn't it even if it isn't real! Gl, hoping you get your bfp in about 10 days :)


----------



## alicatt

LaurenM. said:


> Hope everyone is doing well! What CD are you all on? In the morning it will be 2dpiui. 10 days til I start peeing on sticks lol.
> Not going to lie...and this feels sort of pathetic. Knowing full and well the HCG was still in my system, I had to POAS. Just to see what a BFP looked like. Ugh, sometimes I feel so ridiculous.

Don't worry you are not alone! I did that too, I wanted to see if I could actually make a stick show a positive.. :haha:


----------



## ambernov20

*Lauren* I do the same thing lol! I like to say it's just to test it out but I do so love seeing that 2nd line too!!

Question ladies....my RE and nurse have made it clear not to work out right now. But I'm just wondering why and what all I should stay away from. The RE had said something abut staying away from the abdominal things but that I could walk and do other things. I do want to lose some weight as I think it may help our chances but I don't want to sabotage our chances right now just to lose a few pounds.


----------



## scerena

Update from my scan-
8.9 lining
21mm follicle

TRIGGERED :happydance: so scared this is my last cycle!

*amber* I use to go to the gym in my tww I wouldn't bother or I'd just use the bike- I think walking will be fine but I'd stay away from like sit-ups and stuff just incase :)


----------



## ambernov20

I've got everything crossed for you *scerena*!!!!! Lots of :dust: to you!!!!

AFM I have my follie check this morning!! This will be my first full cycle with the new doc so I'm kind of nervous!


----------



## scerena

Amber what cd are you on? Hope all goes well :hugs:

Thanks Hun I hope it works out otherwise I'm on a break until next year sometime SCARY!!!


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> I've got everything crossed for you *scerena*!!!!! Lots of :dust: to you!!!!
> 
> AFM I have my follie check this morning!! This will be my first full cycle with the new doc so I'm kind of nervous!

Me too (FX'd)!

Good luck to you at your follicle check Amber!


----------



## ambernov20

I'm CD7 and had a LOT of follies! I kind of didn't keep count as they usually say the number but today he didn't. (I should get the results online later though) I think there were 4 or 5 on my left and 2 on my right. I'm all sorts of nervous now though I think I heard him say something to the nurse just as the door closed when they left the room about being "worried about the number of follicles" Eeeek!!! Guess we'll see. Really hoping this cycle doesn't get canceled. I mean we have a pretty low chance of any taking even if they did all ovulate.


----------



## scerena

*amber* did they say the sizes? I get a lot of follicles (pcos) but not all get mature- hopefully if they're all growing mature then hopefully a lower dose can be given, fx'd not all grow and your cycle doesn't get cancelled :hugs:

*alicatt* thanks Hun really hope I can get my bfp!!


----------



## Cridge

FX'd for you Scerena!!!!


----------



## ambernov20

Yep I have 7 that he measured......3 at 7, an 8,9, and 2 at 10. Estrogen is already 117. Last cycle it was only 68 at this point. Now just waiting on the nurse to call to see if we stay at the 225 dose or not.

Oh and I did ask about the working out. It was like he knew I wanted to ask something lol! He asked if I had any questions and I said no at first and he lingered just a second almost as if he was saying "are you sure" with his body language so I asked lol! He said basically you just want to stay away from things that jar the body as the ovaries are heavier. So no zumba or step aerobics but the treadmill, bike, weights, and swimming are ok.


----------



## scerena

Thank you *Cridge* :hugs: OMG your :ninja: will be here real soon :happydance: how are you feeling??? Any signs??? :hugs:


----------



## scerena

*amber* I have quite a few at 7 on my scans so they kept me on a lower dose this cycle, so hope everything will be okay and they can sort a good plan out for you to make sure that those at 7,8&9 hopefully won't grow fx'd!! :hugs:


----------



## Cridge

scerena said:


> Thank you *Cridge* :hugs: OMG your :ninja: will be here real soon :happydance: how are you feeling??? Any signs??? :hugs:

Not really. I'm being induced next Monday if he doesn't show up before then. Still hoping for labor to come on naturally though!!


----------



## scerena

Oh wow Hun! I hope he comes before otherwise think this time next week hopefully you will be in labour or have your lil man in your arms :hugs:


----------



## ambernov20

Oh goodness *cridge*!! I hope labor starts naturally for you! I had pitocin with my 2nd and that wasn't much fun! FX for you!!!!


----------



## ambernov20

The nurse just called and said everything is good and we're keeping the dose the same. I have my next appointment Thursday. FX that this cycle will be a good one!!


----------



## scerena

Have everything crossed for you *amber*


----------



## Kmae

Cringe, I hope you don't have to be induced but eith way, it's so exciting!!!

Scerena, good luck! I have everything crossed for you! When do you trigger? Also are you doing an IUI?

Amber, wow- that is a lot of follicles but since they are small still hopefully they won't all become mature. How many mature ones did you get last cycle?

AFM, I went in for my baseline u/s today and had a 12mm cyst but they said I could still do meds this cycle. So I am doing 50mg Clomid cd3-7 and 75iui Menopur cd 8-10. So they only reduced my Clomid to half it was last cycle but not the Menopur??? They said that the Clomid recruits the follicles, but I thought injectables do too? So confused. :shrug:I just don't want to have too many mature follicles again this cycle.


----------



## LaurenM.

Amber: glad to hear you've got some follies growing!!! Good luck! FX!!

I'm sooo not handling the 2ww very well lol. I worked an extra hour at work tonight just so I wouldn't have to come home and obsess. Turns out that I just obsess at my desk if I don't come home. I took another hpt today, I'm convincednim doing it now on the pretense of testing out the HCG. I'm pretty sure I'm just neurotic. I have neer willed time to fly by SO MUCH before. I started progesterone tonight. I'm still on dexamethasone and baby aspirin. I did get some yarn, for the baby I feel I'll NEVER have, so I'll go work on a blanket I guess. 
I wish I knew how to be optimistic.


----------



## moochacha

Hey ladies I'm new to this thread. I'm on CD 2 and was meant to start Gonal today but my nurse called this afternoon and said my hormones were too high and to come back next week!!! Eeek but after a few public holidays so ill be on CD 10 before my next blood and and hopefully start Injections!. ;( is this normal do you think or should I push and get an earlier appointment?


----------



## scerena

*kmae* :hi: I triggered yesterday morning and we do TI (timed intercourse) I only do 75iu of Menopur, the hight doses gave me too many follicles and some ladies this doe is too low- hopefully it will be the right dose for you- good luck :hugs: will they scan you a lot to make sure you don't get too many follicles???

*lauren* the tww I always hard :hugs: what dpo are you???

*moochacha* :hi: welcome :) I've always started cd3/4 so not sure about that late :shrug: maybe try push for an earlier scan?


----------



## moochacha

Thanks scerena, I'm going to call my nurse and see if I can get another blood test to check if my hormone levels have dropped. It's my first cycle of doing injectables and it already feel like a bust eeek! Good luck in the 2ww and lots of baby dust, hope you catch that eggie!!!


----------



## bizzibii

Starting the injections today. Had two IUI with clomid, both failed. TTC for about 4 years. DH(34) and I(29) are both fine. Unexplained infertility. 

Let's hope it works this time..:thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

WOW!! So much has happened on this thread!

Cridge - can't wait to hear the news, I hope you do get to deliver naturally without being induced, but either way, here is hoping for a smooth delivery!

scerena - best of luck! :dust: for your 2WW

Amber - sounds like a promising start to your cycle! :dust:

Lauren - you sound just like me in the 2WW, totally stressed out and neurotic ;)
Try not to stress about it, maybe do some meditation or breathing exercises, or go out for a walk? Anything to get your mind off of it? I know it is easier said than done, but try to relax if possible! :dust:

Hello :hi: to everyone else!

Nothing to report here other than my IVF Meds aren't getting shipped and I'm starting to stress that they won't be here in time. The FS called and said that they have a backup plan and will be ordering the drugs from Canada if the other company flakes out. WHEW! When doing an IVF cycle the meds are super expensive, last cycle I paid over $5000 in meds. So by ordering them from Canada or England, we can get them for about 1/2 the price. I am still on the BCP, and will be starting the cycle on Nov 9th with Lupron, then start stimming on Nov 26th. Still seems like a long way off!


----------



## bonnotron

Ali - good luck with your 2nd IVF cycle

Scerena - good luck in your 2ww

I'm just checking in and want to see how everyone is doing. I'm still on the sidelines from the 10 cysts from my first injectable cycle. I stopped the bcp since it was making me so sick, and had a positive opk yesterday. If AF shows up in 2 weeks, then I go back in to see if the last of the cysts are gone, and can finally start my 2nd injectable cycle.


----------



## ambernov20

:wave:*moochacha* Hello and welcome! I am only in my 3rd cycle and the latest I have started meds is day 4 so I'm really not sure. Cridge started hers on day 5 I believe. I would at least call and find out if you will be able to start your meds if your hormones are ok on day 10 then at least you know the game plan. It's all frustrating enough as it is! FX for you!!!! 


:wave:*bizzibii* Hello and welcome! Yay for starting your meds! I was so nervous when I started mine. FX this is your month!! 

*kmae* I think I only had 2 mature ones last cycle. 

*lauren* I have everything crossed for you! The 2ww is such a terrible time! I know I feel like I am going crazy during mine. If you feel you have to test everyday then I say do it. I know I do almost everyday! Makes me feel like a crazy person :loopy: but I know I'm not alone lol!

FX for you *bonnotron*!!!!!!


----------



## Kmae

Lauren, yes the TWW and all this waiting sucks. Do your best to keep yourself busy! I hope it starts going faster for you!

Welcome Moochacha! I have only done combo cycles (Clomid/injectables) so I am not sure how they determine when to start injections. What hormone levels are they measuring? I would try to get another test sooner to be on the safe side. GL!

Scerena, they are going to scan me on cd 11 again- but I thought of a plan. I am only going to inject 75% of each 75iui vial this time around. I would rather have my follicles a little smaller then they can increase it if they want. My doc said its not an exact science so we'll see! Now go get busy!!! 


Alicatt, yay in 2 days it will be November! At least you will be in the same month as your procedure and hopefully time will go a bit faster!


----------



## LaurenM.

Scerena: I am (tomorrow) 5dpiui. 

Alicat & Amber: this 2ww is the worst because it's a totally new protocol for me, being my first injectable cycle, and having a really good response (4, possibly 5 mature follies). 

I am so grateful you guys understand. My husband came home from Walmart tonight with 3 mor cheapie hpts. Me, all nonchalantly, asked him what those were for, since I bought 5 the day of our IUI. He goes, "I found the boxes. There are only 2 left. You're so cute when you play innocent." I married such a good man. So yup, I'm taking your advice *amber*, if I feel like peeing on something, I'm gonna ;)


----------



## Kmae

Bonnotron, wow 10 cysts! You must have created a ton of mature follicles. I hope they adjust your meds to be just right at your next cycle. One of my friends just got pg by injectables and she has been trying for 2-3years. She overstimmed on her first round and had to sit out another month due to cysts-but they adjusted her meds and it worked! She is 14weeks now! I hope the same happens for you!


----------



## ambernov20

Question ladies. I don't know if it's the increased dose this cycle or the increased follies therefor increased estrogen but I have been having headaches like every day. Just wondering if any of you have had the same. Really hoping and praying this is our cycle cause it's taking a toll on me.


----------



## LaurenM.

ambernov20 said:


> Question ladies. I don't know if it's the increased dose this cycle or the increased follies therefor increased estrogen but I have been having headaches like every day. Just wondering if any of you have had the same. Really hoping and praying this is our cycle cause it's taking a toll on me.

I definitely had headaches this cycle...my estrogen was up over 700 and I felt like garbage. I hope this is your cycle too!!!! :baby dust:


----------



## ambernov20

Wow over 700??!! That's crazy! Mine was 117 on cd7 and that's almost double what it was last cycle around the same time. They seem to get better after my injection. I have my next scan tomorrow hoping this cycle will still be a go! I don't know if I can handle a canceled cycle right now.


----------



## LaurenM.

ambernov20 said:


> Wow over 700??!! That's crazy! Mine was 117 on cd7 and that's almost double what it was last cycle around the same time. They seem to get better after my injection. I have my next scan tomorrow hoping this cycle will still be a go! I don't know if I can handle a canceled cycle right now.

Ok now I'm worried lol. Is 700 really bad/high? I had a lot 4-5 large follies) at that point. They didn't retest my estrogen after that either. They let me stim one more day and let me trigger 2 days after my estrogen was 709. 

6 dpiui today and I'm kinda bloated. (TMI) but I'm still constipated. I feel like I have to pee a lot. And last night and this morning I've gotten this tightness/sharp pains down where my uterus and ovaries are. My bbs are tender, but they hve been since the beginning of this cycle. 
Question: does anyone know HOW IN THE HECK to get around the nastiness of the crinone gel? It's like, we don't have sex when I have my period. We only have baby making sex while in the middle of my cycle, and now that I'm on the crinone, it's so waxy and awful I feel gross hacks sex at all.


----------



## Cridge

Lauren - just before I ovulated on the cycle I got pregnant, my estrogen was up near 2000. I did end up hyperstimulating, but I was pregnant, so I rolled with it. :) 700 doesn't seem too high to me.


----------



## alicatt

Cridge said:


> Lauren - just before I ovulated on the cycle I got pregnant, my estrogen was up near 2000. I did end up hyperstimulating, but I was pregnant, so I rolled with it. :) 700 doesn't seem too high to me.

With my last IVF cycle my estrogen was over 5000. I was definitely hyperstimulating. In a typical cycle you want to see estrogen at about 200-600 per mature follicle (at time of trigger).


----------



## KK74

Hi ladies! 

I have a quick question... Has anyone been super thirsty because of gonal f and the hcg trigger shot? I am 9 days post shot, 7 post iui and for the past 3-4 days I have been sooooooo thirsty an have some nasty chapped lips. Don't know if it is because of the meds or what. Just thought I would ask. 

One week to go until I have my blood test! Crossing fingers for a BFP! 

Thanks!

KK


----------



## LaurenM.

Thank you Cridge and Alicat! I'm so nervous about this cycle. 

I was debating on whether or not to even mention this, because it's like, I feel if I let it slip out, something's going to take this feeling away from me. I _feel_ pregnant. I feel like I can say to myself "this cycle worked" and smile and be all giddy on the inside. Like I know a secret no one else knows. I'm only 6 dpiui, but I can't help it. I don't want to let myself feel this way and be let down, but I can't help it. I had a couple sharp stabby pains last night in my uterus area. And for the past hour I've had flutters in my uterus. I know that can be signs of AF, but I don't usually get them this early. And the thought of drinking soda or anything caffeinated grosses me out. I bought a diet coke on lunch and drank like, 3 sips. Just turned my stomach. I just had to get this out. I won't share it with my other forum, they're always quick to criticize. And I don't want to tell my husband ideal this way, be wrong and let him down too.


----------



## alicatt

LaurenM. said:


> Thank you Cridge and Alicat! I'm so nervous about this cycle.
> 
> I was debating on whether or not to even mention this, because it's like, I feel if I let it slip out, something's going to take this feeling away from me. I _feel_ pregnant. I feel like I can say to myself "this cycle worked" and smile and be all giddy on the inside. Like I know a secret no one else knows. I'm only 6 dpiui, but I can't help it. I don't want to let myself feel this way and be let down, but I can't help it. I had a couple sharp stabby pains last night in my uterus area. And for the past hour I've had flutters in my uterus. I know that can be signs of AF, but I don't usually get them this early. And the thought of drinking soda or anything caffeinated grosses me out. I bought a diet coke on lunch and drank like, 3 sips. Just turned my stomach. I just had to get this out. I won't share it with my other forum, they're always quick to criticize. And I don't want to tell my husband ideal this way, be wrong and let him down too.

:hug: Let's hope it is a :bfp: It is a little early for you to test, but those are definitely promising symptoms! You could have been having implantation cramping, and you may see a little spotting in the next few days. That could be implantation bleeding. Sounds good to me!


----------



## ambernov20

Ok had my US today and had 6 follies! 9, 10, 11, 2 @ 12, and a 14. My estrogen is 240. These are the highest numbers I've had. So hoping that's a thing!

*Lauren* hoping this is your BFP too!!!! FX for you!!!!

*kk74* I have at times. You may be dehydrated. Just keep drinking and I hope your eyeballs don't float away lol!


----------



## Kmae

Lauren, those symptoms sound very promising! Got my fingers crossed for you!

Amber, 6 follicles- that's great! What cd were you on when they checked? Grow! Grow! Grow!

AFM, nothing new here. Just taking my Clomid and will begin taking Menopur (FSH injections) this Saturday. Last cycle I had 7 mature follicles (maybe more, doc stopped counting) by cd11 with 100mg Clomid and 75iui of Menopur. They reduced the Clomid to 50mg this cycle but still wanted me to take the same dose of injections. Wouldn't you think the injections are the bigger culprit here in me making so many mature follicles? DH and I are seriously thinking of taking around 3/4 of the injections (around 60iui) instead just to be on the safe side. I don't want two cancelled cycles in a row again! Plus if the follicles are not mature yet by cd11- can't they just administer more injections?:shrug:


----------



## ambernov20

I'm cd10.


----------



## scerena

*kmae* fx'd you won't over stim Hun got everything crossed for you :hugs:

*amber* go you with 6 follies :happydance: good luck :)

*afm* I'm 3dpo :) got my amh test back and I am Eligable to egg share :happydance: so if this last cycle is a busy then onto the egg share next year sometime :)

:hi: to anyone I missed I have only read the last page :hugs:


----------



## LaurenM.

Ok. Deep breath. I am _ trying_ to be cautiously optimistic here. And it's not working out so well. I got the faintest of faint lines this morning. But it was visible instantly. I couldn't get a picture of it. I don't know if I can hold off til morning to POAS again. I feel like screaming from the roof tops that I might be pregnant. My only qualm is that my bbs don't feel nearly as sore as they did yesterday. I figured they were as sore as they were due to the progesterone, but they actually hurt less this morning. They are certainly still painful though. 

Enough about me, Alicat? Amber? Scerena? Kmae? Anyone else I missed? How are you ladies feeling :)


----------



## scerena

*lauren* ooooooh fx'd eeeeek! Did the line look pink??? Got everything crossed for you :hugs:

*kmae* how did your shot go?


----------



## LaurenM.

scerena said:


> *lauren* ooooooh fx'd eeeeek! Did the line look pink??? Got everything crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> *kmae* how did your shot go?

Thanks so much! I was so faint it was like a shadow of a line, but it wasn't evap, because it showed up straight away. I'm POAS later lol. And daily until my beta 11/9. :hugs: this was on an Answer test.


----------



## scerena

Fx'd that your line gets darker! Can't wait until you can get a pic of it :happydance:


----------



## moochacha

Hey ladies thanks for the warm welcome! Sorry for the late reply I've been MIA since the frustrating news! I don't know what hormones they are testing but I did see her write down LH, hcg and something else maybe FSH? I'll ask when I go in on Wednesday. I didn't call the nurse and decided to leave it to them. They are meant to be one of the best in the world with world firsts like the first FET baby in the world, worlds first pregnancy and baby born via sperm retrieval, first donor egg baby in the world. I'm such a control freak lol but this time I decided to leave it in their (supposedly ) capable hands.

Good luck to everyone in the 2WW! Eeek I hope we get some bfp's!!!
I just hope they haven't lost their touch!


----------



## moochacha

LaurenM. said:


> Ok. Deep breath. I am _ trying_ to be cautiously optimistic here. And it's not working out so well. I got the faintest of faint lines this morning. But it was visible instantly. I couldn't get a picture of it. I don't know if I can hold off til morning to POAS again. I feel like screaming from the roof tops that I might be pregnant. My only qualm is that my bbs don't feel nearly as sore as they did yesterday. I figured they were as sore as they were due to the progesterone, but they actually hurt less this morning. They are certainly still painful though.

Yay!! FX this is it for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Kmae - ahhh fx that you don't get an canceled cycle! :(

Amber and Kmae are you both doing timed bd or something else like IVF, iui?

Sorry I missed everyone's background stories and cycle plans! Is anyone else doing timed intercourse? I'm also sorry for posting multiple times, I'm typing from my phone!


----------



## Cridge

FX'd lauren!! My bfp got dark very quickly - I took one test in the am and one in the pm for a few days and it was very clear that it was getting darker each time. GL!!


----------



## scerena

*moochacha* :hi: I am doing TI :) so where abouts in your cycle are you??

*cridge* can't wait for tomorrow Hun :happydance: your lil :ninja: will be in your arms real soon :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Yay another TI :happydance:!

This is my first cycle and I'm on cd 8! Haven't started injections yet because I went in for baseline tests and didn't get the green light to start stimming! :nope: but will be going back in for bloods on cd 10. This cycle might be canceled because I had a weird 22 day cycle after a HSG. I have to wait to see what they say. It's hard every time I open the fridge I see the meds hehe!


Where are you in your cycle?!!! :D


----------



## scerena

This is my 3rd and last cycle- I'm 4dpo and should expect af in around 11days...

How come you didn't start?- was it to do with your lining/cysts or something? I've always started cd3/4- hopefully you can start soon as that's a tease about seeing the meds everyday :(

Wishing you luck for your scan on tues :hugs:


----------



## ambernov20

*moochacha* I am also doing TI :happydance:. I'm on CD13 and have another follie check in the morning. Hoping to trigger this week. 

*lauren* did you test the trigger out? (test til you got negatives?) So hoping all of this is signs it's your :bfp:!!

AFM I am feeling super icky today. I've had this nauseous feeling all day. I know my estrogen levels were higher last week than I usually get before trigger could that be what's making me feel sick? Hoping to trigger soon and really get this cycle going lol! :winkwink:


----------



## LaurenM.

ambernov20 said:


> *moochacha* I am also doing TI :happydance:. I'm on CD13 and have another follie check in the morning. Hoping to trigger this week.
> 
> *lauren* did you test the trigger out? (test til you got negatives?) So hoping all of this is signs it's your :bfp:!!
> 
> AFM I am feeling super icky today. I've had this nauseous feeling all day. I know my estrogen levels were higher last week than I usually get before trigger could that be what's making me feel sick? Hoping to trigger soon and really get this cycle going lol! :winkwink:

I did test it out. It was out around 6 dpiui. So excited to test in the morning I don't know if I'll be able to sleep. I don't know if anyone else has had this symptom/problem, but my tah tahs are WAY for sensative at night than in the morning.
I hope you can leggo those eggos soon amber!!!! :babydust:


----------



## alicatt

LaurenM. said:


> ambernov20 said:
> 
> 
> *moochacha* I am also doing TI :happydance:. I'm on CD13 and have another follie check in the morning. Hoping to trigger this week.
> 
> *lauren* did you test the trigger out? (test til you got negatives?) So hoping all of this is signs it's your :bfp:!!
> 
> AFM I am feeling super icky today. I've had this nauseous feeling all day. I know my estrogen levels were higher last week than I usually get before trigger could that be what's making me feel sick? Hoping to trigger soon and really get this cycle going lol! :winkwink:
> 
> I did test it out. It was out around 6 dpiui. So excited to test in the morning I don't know if I'll be able to sleep. I don't know if anyone else has had this symptom/problem, but my tah tahs are WAY for sensative at night than in the morning.
> I hope you can leggo those eggos soon amber!!!! :babydust:Click to expand...

Good Luck Lauren!!! I hope you get a nice dark line tomorrow morning! :hug: :dust:


----------



## LaurenM.

https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o617/MissesClemens/C4E0B8B1-D96F-4316-860D-09768C7F4E06-282-0000002B7353C1BA.jpg
This is this mornings with some gamma editing. I don't know. It's still early. I still have a little hope. :wacko:


----------



## alicatt

LaurenM. said:


> https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o617/MissesClemens/C4E0B8B1-D96F-4316-860D-09768C7F4E06-282-0000002B7353C1BA.jpg
> This is this mornings with some gamma editing. I don't know. It's still early. I still have a little hope. :wacko:

I think I see it too! Let's see if it gets darker tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## Kmae

Lauren, SOOOO! Did you test again this morning? I can totally see a faint second line. I can't wait to hear your update, I hope your line gets darker! F'xed!!!

Screna, My shots are going well (I hope). I only did 56.25iui instead of 75iui each day. Which equals out to 3/4 of a vial. I would rather get 2 mature follicles then have way too many and have to cancel again. Plus they can just increase my dose over the next couple of days if needed. I already feel my ovaries so I don't think that will be the case. I have my follicle check u/s tomorrow at 10:30am so we'll see!!!

Moochacha, I am going to do IUI and TI. I figured that way I won't know which it is from. If everything is a go, I hope to do an IUI and then BD that night and the night after. I really hope this cycle isn't a bust for you. Do you ovulate on your own without meds?


----------



## KK74

Gave in and took a HPT 11 dpiui and I got a BFP!!! Hope its not the trigger shot. i took it 13 days ago?

Going in for scheduled blood work on Thursday praying thAt will be positive too. 

Thanks for the input ladies!!!


----------



## Kmae

KK74, Oh, I hope it isn't the trigger! Not sure how long it stays put 11dpiui seems long enough to me! Can't wait to hear your update on Thursday!

OMG, it looks like we might be getting an explosion of BFPs this cycle!!! Let's blow this thread up with them!!!:thumbup:

Cridge, how are you doing? You're getting so close!


----------



## alicatt

Kmae said:


> KK74, Oh, I hope it isn't the trigger! Not sure how long it stays put 11dpiui seems long enough to me! Can't wait to hear your update on Thursday!
> 
> OMG, it looks like we might be getting an explosion of BFPs this cycle!!! Let's blow this thread up with them!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Cridge, how are you doing? You're getting so close!

I agree.. for me the trigger was out of my system by 7-8 days past trigger.

Congrats!!!!


----------



## scerena

*lauren* I swear that I see it good luck :hugs:

*kk74* CONGRATS on your :bfp: I hope that your beta comes back nice and high!

*kmae* good luck with your scan tomorrow I hope thing are moving along nicely :hugs:

*alicatt* how's things going for you???

*cridge* I wrote in your journal and I hope you have your lil :ninja: in your arms now or that he's on his way- gl hunni :hugs:

*afm I expect af on 14/15th nov! I had my counselling appointment today for the egg share and a big load of consent forms to fill in- I have to take them with me to my egg share appointment on the 14th I wouldn't usually test but I think I will on the 14th just incase I am pregnant (even though I doubt it) 

Hoping this load of bfp's continue *


----------



## alicatt

scerena said:


> *lauren* I swear that I see it good luck :hugs:
> 
> *kk74* CONGRATS on your :bfp: I hope that your beta comes back nice and high!
> 
> *kmae* good luck with your scan tomorrow I hope thing are moving along nicely :hugs:
> 
> *alicatt* how's things going for you???
> 
> *cridge* I wrote in your journal and I hope you have your lil :ninja: in your arms now or that he's on his way- gl hunni :hugs:
> 
> *afm I expect af on 14/15th nov! I had my counselling appointment today for the egg share and a big load of consent forms to fill in- I have to take them with me to my egg share appointment on the 14th I wouldn't usually test but I think I will on the 14th just incase I am pregnant (even though I doubt it)
> 
> Hoping this load of bfp's continue *

What is an egg share? I've heard it mentioned before, but really have no idea what it is all about!

I'm doing OK, just going a little bonkers with the waiting. I swear TTC is just far too much waiting!!! Waiting to start the cycle, then waiting to ovulate, then waiting to see if it worked. All we ever do is wait!!! :wacko:


----------



## scerena

I basically share my eggs with another woman during my Ivf cycle and I get it cheaper- these ladies are ones who are- left it too late/ had chemo/ early menopause etc so I want to do it to help them out as they are in a worse position than myself :)

That's sooooo true it's definately a waiting game :( when roughly are you expecting to stim for your next Ivf again??


----------



## alicatt

scerena said:


> I basically share my eggs with another woman during my Ivf cycle and I get it cheaper- these ladies are ones who are- left it too late/ had chemo/ early menopause etc so I want to do it to help them out as they are in a worse position than myself :)
> 
> That's sooooo true it's definately a waiting game :( when roughly are you expecting to stim for your next Ivf again??

OHHHH.. that is very cool! So they get a chance to be a Mom, and you get a break on the cost. :thumbup:

I'm getting close to starting. I start Lupron on Friday (Nov 9th), then I start the stims on Nov 26th. I just found out that my drugs shipped, and should be here in a week (the stims), my Lupron should already be at my FS's office. I go in on Wednesday for my trial transfer to make sure my cervix is still behaving. It wasn't behaving last cycle.


----------



## ambernov20

Best of luck *lauren* & *kk24*!!!! 

*scerena* the egg share sounds so neat!

*AFM* I have high hopes for this cycle!!! I have 6 follies 12, 14, 18 and *3* at 20!!!! And my lining is 10.83!! And my estrogen is 2007!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!! I can't help but get excited about this cycle it's the best numbers I've seen so far! Still waiting on the call with my instructions as to when to trigger and TI and such. Any and all good vibes/prayers/and baby dust is much appreciated!!!


----------



## Kmae

Scerena, the egg sharing sounds so great! You'll be able to help those who would otherwise have no chance and save some mula! Win/win! But, I hope your wrong about not being pg.

Amber, yes- your numbers sound great!!! I got everything crossed for you!

Allicat, yay! Your finally close to starting again! I really hope you are rewarded with a BFP for all your waiting!!!


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> Best of luck *lauren* & *kk24*!!!!
> 
> *scerena* the egg share sounds so neat!
> 
> *AFM* I have high hopes for this cycle!!! I have 6 follies 12, 14, 18 and *3* at 20!!!! And my lining is 10.83!! And my estrogen is 2007!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!! I can't help but get excited about this cycle it's the best numbers I've seen so far! Still waiting on the call with my instructions as to when to trigger and TI and such. Any and all good vibes/prayers/and baby dust is much appreciated!!!

Excellent! You probably have 4 follicles that will mature, :thumbup: Can't wait to hear how everything goes! :dust:


----------



## ambernov20

I'm very excited too!! My beta is the day after my Birthday!! So if all goes well I could get my BFP for my Birthday!!! But I'll end up testing before that lol!!


----------



## scerena

*amber* you are so lucky you're allowed that many! Here I'm only allowed two max but they try for just one!
Gl I hope you get your bfp before your birthday when you test :)

*alicatt* yes we both have a chance at our dream :)
Not long until you start Stimming then that's great news, it's great they do a trial transfer too :) wishing you the best of luck :hugs:

*kmae* thanks you're so right it's a win win situation and I can't wait to help some lady as we know just how much infertility effects out lives :(
Would be great if I was pregnant but I don't have much hope to be honest...
I hope your scan goes well today :)


----------



## alicatt

scerena said:


> *amber* you are so lucky you're allowed that many! Here I'm only allowed two max but they try for just one!
> Gl I hope you get your bfp before your birthday when you test :)
> 
> *alicatt* yes we both have a chance at our dream :)
> Not long until you start Stimming then that's great news, it's great they do a trial transfer too :) wishing you the best of luck :hugs:
> 
> *kmae* thanks you're so right it's a win win situation and I can't wait to help some lady as we know just how much infertility effects out lives :(
> Would be great if I was pregnant but I don't have much hope to be honest...
> I hope your scan goes well today :)

I think that some Dr's look at the history of the woman, the number of tries they have had, and the reasons they are seeking out fertility treatments and then make a judgement on how many follicles they will allow for an IUI. Things like the quality of the follicles, the quality of the lining, quality of the sperm all become factors, I wish more Dr's would look at these factors before cancelling an IUI because of too many follicles. 

My Dr, has been wavering between 2 and 3 embryos in my IVF cycle coming up. It is one of those things that they tend to decide as they see the quality of the embryos, and as I said above, the quality of the lining plays an important part too. So we'll see what we decide!

Lots of :dust: to you all.. :hug:


----------



## ambernov20

Yea we have different odds.......hubby has a translocation in his dna which means we have to have just the right sperm and egg together for it to work. So my Dr is allowing for more since we have lower odds that any of them will be right. But we have one son together that we conceived on our own so I still have hope.


----------



## Kmae

I had my follicle check this morning and had one follicle at 20mm, one at 18mm, one at 14mm and one at 13mm. So based on these numbers I will ovulate 2 maybe 3 (but the 14mm is a long shot). I trigger tonight around 10:30pm and will do the IUI on Thursday morning. DH and I will BD tonight and also Thursday night (or Friday morning) to be on the safe side! Looks like I'll be testing around Thanksgiving. I was really hoping to have 3 maybe 4 mature follicles since 3 seems to be the lucky number, but I am so happy I get to finally trigger!

My RE told me that my lining was barely okay but that it was okay??? I hope it gets thicker between now and Thursday!


----------



## ambernov20

FX for you *kmae*!! I have heard of people taking a baby asprin to help with their lining. I can't since I have asthma but I have heard of it. Can you ask your RE about it?


----------



## Kmae

ambernov20 said:


> FX for you *kmae*!! I have heard of people taking a baby asprin to help with their lining. I can't since I have asthma but I have heard of it. Can you ask your RE about it?

My RE said previously that I can take baby aspirin if it makes me feel better and that it couldn't hurt. I believe I have some in my medicine cabinet...


----------



## LaurenM.

Sorry I've been MIA for a couple days. I got that one test that with a little editing you could "barely" see something. So I tested that night and the next morning and nothing. No line. Nothing I could even convince myself was a line. So I got depressed. Like more so than ever after a bfn. But I was talking to my DH last night and he told me to POAS in the morning. I asked him why and he was just like, eh we have em and you might as well.
So I did. Reluctantly. And I'm glad I did. This takes no editing. :)
https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o617/MissesClemens/3D9E3F01-C5B1-41FF-BC81-214B358A238A-625-000000AB37236C11.jpg


----------



## scerena

CONGRATS Lauren have a h&h 9 months :happydance:

*kmae* good luck Hun :hugs: hope you get plenty of bd in with the iui :)

:hi: everyone else I will read through properly later :)


----------



## ambernov20

Congrats *lauren*!!!!


----------



## Kmae

Yay Lauren! Congratulations! H&H 9months! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - Can I join!

First off...huge congrats Lauren! So nice to see some positive stuff happen!

This was my first cycle on gonal -f and femara with an IUI. I am waiting to test....beta is on Monday....I have been soooo nauseated but I dont know if that is from the progesterone suppositories or the gonal f....I just threw up....This is the first time I have had this problem. I have been on suppositories now for about 4 cycles and though I do feel nausea it is never to the point where I throw up. So my question is would the gonal F cause this? I am currently 10 dpiui. Thanks for any responses!

Lastly, does anyone know if Cridge had her baby? I know her from another thread and just wondered.


----------



## scerena

*ttcbaby* :hi: welcome :)
I'm not sure if its gonal-f? I take Menopur, I haven't heard of anyone throwing up :shrug: 
Good luck with your beta Monday I hope it's a sign :)

Yes Cridge had her lil :ninja: :)


----------



## Kmae

I also take Menopur but have never been sick from it. Eeek, I hope it's a good sign! Let us know how your Beta goes!


----------



## ambernov20

Welcome *ttcbaby* :hi: I wish you the best of luck!! The progesterone did make me nauseous but I never actually threw up. Hope that's a very good sign! FX for you!!

AFM did my trigger yesterday did TI last night and will again tonight. Been feeling O pains today! But I also had a question: I'll be starting crinone (progesterone suppositories) in a couple days but will be taking it twice a day instead of once before bed. My RE's nurse didn't say when I should do the second one. Anyone do 2 a day? What was your schedule for it. Just didn't want to have to ring the RE office if I didn't need to the nurses are hard to get a hold of sometimes.


----------



## Kmae

ambernov20 said:


> Welcome *ttcbaby* :hi: I wish you the best of luck!! The progesterone did make me nauseous but I never actually threw up. Hope that's a very good sign! FX for you!!
> 
> AFM did my trigger yesterday did TI last night and will again tonight. Been feeling O pains today! But I also had a question: I'll be starting crinone (progesterone suppositories) in a couple days but will be taking it twice a day instead of once before bed. My RE's nurse didn't say when I should do the second one. Anyone do 2 a day? What was your schedule for it. Just didn't want to have to ring the RE office if I didn't need to the nurses are hard to get a hold of sometimes.

Not sure about the crinone- I dont take it but I also did my trigger yesterday! So we will be in the dreaded tww together!


----------



## scerena

*amber* yay for trigger :happydance: hope you got plenty of bd in :) I haven't done crinone so I can't help sorry hunni :hugs:


----------



## KK74

Ok ladies I need some reassurance! I just got my BW and I have a beta of 299 14dpiui. I was reading and the median for a single is 100 or a bit more. I have UD (two uterus an two cervix and had the vaginal septum removed) I can not have twins!!! I only had one follicle on the right side where they did the iui and the dr. said that the follicle on the left was not big enough and it was definitely the right. She then encouraged BD so we did that too. I am probably asking a stupid question but does the trigger shot make you ovulate from both ovaries? No one explained anything to me plus it is in French (live in France) so my joy is also causing me big time anxiety! 

Do people have high hsg with singles like that? I hope? 

Thank you!


----------



## alicatt

KK74 said:


> Ok ladies I need some reassurance! I just got my BW and I have a beta of 299 14dpiui. I was reading and the median for a single is 100 or a bit more. I have UD (two uterus an two cervix and had the vaginal septum removed) I can not have twins!!! I only had one follicle on the right side where they did the iui and the dr. said that the follicle on the left was not big enough and it was definitely the right. She then encouraged BD so we did that too. I am probably asking a stupid question but does the trigger shot make you ovulate from both ovaries? No one explained anything to me plus it is in French (live in France) so my joy is also causing me big time anxiety!
> 
> Do people have high hsg with singles like that? I hope?
> 
> Thank you!

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/hcg-levels.shtml

Normal for being at 4 weeks is between 5-426. I wouldn't worry about twins yet. You may have just implanted early and that is why you have a higher level. Are they taking a second or third HCG test? I would worry if it was really high then.

Congrats on being pregnant!


----------



## KK74

Hi allicat... Thank you! This helps a lot. Yes, I have an appointment on Saturday for a second test and I think I am going to ask to see a midwife too that day just to discuss and ease my mind. Ugh, you would think that this is a time if jubilation but once problems strike then you worry all the way trough the journey.


----------



## Kmae

KK74, I agree with Alicatt, it's best to get another hcg test or two to get a better idea of what is going on. Congratulations!

AFM, I have my IUI this morning; however, I took my temp this morning and it is already up- meaning I ovulated yesterday:nope:. I really hope my eggy came out in the middle of the night and is still hanging around in there!


----------



## LaurenM.

KK- congrats!!! Don't let the anxiety take over yet!!! Just enjoy it!! Wishing you a happy and healthy SINGLETON pregnancy lol

Kmae- good luck with your IUI this morning. 

TTCbaby- welcome! I remember you from my femarA friends group! This was my first round of gonal F and I got my BFP. I didn't feel nauseous from the gonal f, but of you're 14dpiui, it's time to POAS!!! When do you go for your beta??


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks ladies for the warm welcome. I havent had any further nausea. 

Amber - I take my suppositories 2x per day. I do one in the morning an done at night. I usually do the one in the morning early and then lay down for about 20 minutes. I hope that helps.

lauren - Hey I remember you also! I am only 11dpiui, which is very early. I did poas this morning and got a bfp....It would be so nice one day to see a positive.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lauren - congrats on your bfp! that is so wonderful! I think maybe next time I will try just the gonal f and no femara.


----------



## ambernov20

Ok ladies I know some of you have mentioned hyper-stimming......would this cause extreme pain? I woke up around 2:45 in so much pain. But I didn't want to go to the er as we just bd and don't want to risk them giving me anything that could cause this cycle not to work. I took some otc meds and a bath and was finally able to go back to sleep around 4:30. This morning i feel a bit sore but the meds could still be working. Just wondering if I should be concerned or call the Dr office or if it is just hyper-stimming.


----------



## ttcbaby117

amber - are you bloated? Are you short of breath? The pain might just be ovulation. I had horrible oving pains...3 follies....I took some tylenol and went to sleep. It subsided after around 8 hours. If you would like to avoid the dr...rest...drink some gatorade and see how your feel. If you feel like you should go to the dr then I would at least give them a call.

I finally got my progesterone test back....86.4....I had 3 follies.....we will see what that means.


----------



## scerena

*amber* I hope it's not ohss if the pain get real bad then I would get yourself checked out Hun :hugs:

*kmae* really hoping that eggy is still hanging around :hugs:

*lauren* can't wait for your beta :)

*ttcbaby* glad your nausea subsided :hugs: when do you test???

*kk74* try not to worry about anything too much (easier said than done) but what alicatt said makes sense :hugs: I hope they can get you in with the midwife ASAP :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

well I tested this morning at 11dpiui adn got a bfn.....so I guess I will continue to test until my beta on Monday.


----------



## ambernov20

I am bloated but I feel bloated with the gonal anyway. It usually subsides after the trigger. I am still feeling ok as of right now. I had a chance of 4 mature follies and 2 others she measured as well as some she didn't so I really don't know what to think it was. I just hope that pain doesn't come back. It felt like my ovaries were on fire and someone was trying to squeeze them to death. If I start feeling like that again I will call my RE. I also didn't want to go to the er as they don't know the treatment I am on and such I would rather talk with my RE's office about it. Thanks ladies! You all are always so helpful!!

Oh and no I am not having shortness of breath. Just the abdominal pain.


----------



## scerena

*ttcbaby*Aw okay :) what tests are you using?? Fx'd!


----------



## scerena

*amber* glad you're not in much pain now :hugs: and I agree call your RE if anymore discomfort :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

it was one of those dollar store cheapies...I heard they were pretty accurate and sensitive.


----------



## scerena

Aw okay :)
I've just ordered a bunch of 15 cheapies so hopefully they're there when I get home!


----------



## Kmae

Amber, glad your feeling better and hope that the pain was just a really good strong ovulation.

Ttcbaby, urg... I hate seeing BFNs, I hope your BFN turns into a BFP by the time you have your Beta! F'xed!

Scerena, how is your TWW treating you?


----------



## KK74

Thanks again everyone. I will try to enjoy it! 

Lauren - congrats to you! 

Amber- I would call and explain symptoms they will know whether to ask you to come in or not. Better to be safe then sorry even if you don't have a lot of pain and I hear that drinking Gatorade and not eating processed foods especially white flour products helps too. My friend had a mild case of OHSS and this is what they told her to do. Also to rest as much as possible.


----------



## Kmae

So I just had my IUI done and my DH had 150million swimmers! :happydance: I mentioned my temp going up to the doc and he just told me that the BBTs are not always accurate. Only time will tell. But I think I am officially in the TWW!:coffee:


----------



## ttcbaby117

yipee for being in the tww!


----------



## scerena

*kmae* yay for the tww and what a count your oh has!!! Gl Hun sending tons of :dust: your way :hugs:

Im 9dpo and I just tested with a ic wish I didn't now hate seeing bfn!


----------



## Chiles

Its been forever since I been by here but I just want to leave tons and tons of :dust: And goodluck to everyone :flower: this thread moves so fast I just can't keep up!!!


----------



## LaurenM.

Going for my beta this morning. And I'm pretty terrified. I had some light brown spotting last night. When I used my crinone there was some on the applicator too. It has mostly subsided. But my boobs don't hurt at all. These are the most different early pregnancy symptoms that I've ever had. I never spotted before and my boobs always hurt like crazy. I soooo nervous.


----------



## Kmae

Lauren, good luck with your Beta, I hope the spotting goes away, many women spot in early pg to go on to have a healthy pregnancy- hoping your one of them. Keep us updated.

AFM, I don't know what is going on with my temps. I got a huge rise yesterday then it fell back down today? I took the Trigger Tuesday night and had my IUI yesterday. What do you think is going on (see my chart below).


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lauren - Thinking of you hun!

Kmae - I believe they call that a fallback rise. If you go to FF and search fallback rise it will explain it better. woohoo for being the tww!


----------



## ambernov20

:hug: to you *lauren*!!

*kmae* I don't temp so I have no idea :nope: I hope you get it figured out.

AFM I am soooo sick. I have some crazy head cold going on so we only BD the day before and the day of the trigger. Might try tonight if I feel better. So hoping it was enough.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Feel better amber...sorry about the cold, but it might be a good thing...as I have heard women get pg easier because their immune system is low enough for eggy to implant.


----------



## Kmae

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lauren - Thinking of you hun!
> 
> Kmae - I believe they call that a fallback rise. If you go to FF and search fallback rise it will explain it better. woohoo for being the tww!

Thanks! I wonder why that happens? It's happen to me a couple times in previous cycles???:shrug:

Amber, I hope that's a good thing too;)


----------



## alicatt

Morning Ladies :hi:

Just wanted to pop in and say hello.

Amber - yes being sick is a good thing, that often happens because your immune system is lowered :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is doing well!

AFM - started Lupron yesterday, I take this for 17 days and then the Monday after Thanksgiving I will start the stims. Seems like it all takes FOREVER :paper: It does feel good to be moving forward. Plus this time of year usually flies by.


----------



## Storm0031

Hi ladies. I just wanted to join y'all. Been on gonal f for 5 nights now. Should be doing iui sometime this coming week.


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome storm....is this your first IUI?

alicat - I have always thought that about IVF....It takes like 2 months...LOL...I am probably going to try one more IUI and if that doesnt work then I will have to consider doing IVF.


----------



## ambernov20

Welcome *storm* :hi:

Best of luck this cycle *alicatt*!!!! 

I hope you gals are right about the being sick thing. I do feel a lot more relaxed about this cycle, 4 days past trigger and I've only tested twice once just to see that pretty positive and yesterday's was faint enough that I am going to try and wait it out a bit before testing again.


----------



## LaurenM.

Hey ladies. Ive been pretty down and out today. I got my second beta drawn this evening and it was a 27 :(. Time to move forward. How long do you have to sit out after a chemical? Does this count as my period? I'm so confused. I just want to start trying again. I'm convinced this little angel was sent to us to look over our next pregnancy. I feel ridiculous, because I was just 4 weeks, but I will never forget this little one. <3


----------



## ambernov20

*lauren* I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm a believer that no matter how far along a loss is still a loss so don't feel ridiculous. I haven't had one but I am in some support groups and many ladies have talked about their experiences with them and some of them say their Doctors tell them they should continue their cycles like normal and some say otherwise. Everyone's body is different really. No one has said anything about having to sit out but I guess that will all depend on what your Dr wants to do. Great big hugs to you sweetie.


----------



## Kmae

LaurenM. said:


> Hey ladies. Ive been pretty down and out today. I got my second beta drawn this evening and it was a 27 :(. Time to move forward. How long do you have to sit out after a chemical? Does this count as my period? I'm so confused. I just want to start trying again. I'm convinced this little angel was sent to us to look over our next pregnancy. I feel ridiculous, because I was just 4 weeks, but I will never forget this little one. <3

:hugs: so sorry for your loss. It is so hard no matter how far along you are. I hope you can try again very soon.


----------



## alicatt

LaurenM. said:


> Hey ladies. Ive been pretty down and out today. I got my second beta drawn this evening and it was a 27 :(. Time to move forward. How long do you have to sit out after a chemical? Does this count as my period? I'm so confused. I just want to start trying again. I'm convinced this little angel was sent to us to look over our next pregnancy. I feel ridiculous, because I was just 4 weeks, but I will never forget this little one. <3

Lauren, so sorry to hear that. :hug: I have never ever been pregnant, so I can't advise you on whether you need to wait or keep going. If I were to give you an educated guess, I would say you should be fine to go ahead, I think it is when you miscarry at 7-8 wks that you have to have a D&C and that is what forces you to have to wait. You need a cycle for your lining to rebuild, etc. I'm sure your FS will be able to tell you for sure. :hug: and I like your thinking, this little angel will look over you for your next try, and help make it stick.

:dust:


----------



## LaurenM.

Thank you everyone for being so supportive and understanding. This was a "true" chemical, as I started to bleed what should have been the first day of my next cycle. I think once the bleeding stops, I'll be that much better. I am so nervous that this is going to happen again now. Ive go so much to talk to my FS about. I wish everyone else super luck and send lots of baby and sticky baby dust!!!


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies

*lauren* I am so sorry hunni :hugs: I've had two chemicals and they are so hard to get over :hugs: really hoping you can move forward soon Hun :hugs: I'm so sorry :hugs:

Just poppin by to let you all know I won't be on much now my last cycle failed- af got me 3 days early :dohh: now that's it until egg sharing.
I am wishing you all the luck in the world ladies :dust: :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies....

Lauren - sorry for your loss hun.

Screens - sorry for AF

AFM - BFN for me. I'm gutted to say the least


----------



## Storm0031

Thanks for the warm welcome. Short version of my story married in July 2005 had tubal reversal in dec 2005. No pregnancy until dec 2006 after 3 rounds of follistim and timed intercourse. Ended in blighted ovum. D&C in jan moved same month started seeing worthless RE at navy hospital in Virginia and did a few iui's there but was only given clomid. Have had 4 early chemical pregnancies the last being last December. We are currently living in Florida and this is my first cycle with this RE. We can't afford IVF at the time. I am 38 DH 33 so can't really put this on hold anymore. I have 2 older children from prior relationships. DH has no children.


----------



## Storm0031

Just came from my scan. Had one decent follie 16mm on rt one ok folly I. Left and another smaller on the right. May trigger tonight or tomorrow night. Have to wait for the call from the home clinic this afternoon.


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome storm - which Fertility Clinic are you using? I go to one in Florida even though I live in the bahamas. I go to on in Miami. It is called South Florida Institute of Reproductive Medicine.


----------



## ambernov20

So sorry *scerena* :hugs2: you will be missed!! Be sure to keep us posted on the egg share!! Best of luck to you!!! :dust:

AFM I had my blood work today I'm 5DPO and my estrogen was 1485 and my progesterone is 42.10 :happydance:


----------



## scerena

*ttcbaby & amber* thank you :hugs: I will keep you updated once I get started- wishing you the best of luck :dust:


----------



## Storm0031

TTCbaby117 I live in the panhandle. The clinic I go to is The Center For Reproductive Medicine. I go to the gulf breeze office but they are out of Alabama. 
My instructions for tonight was another 75 iu of Gonal f and come back in for another scan tomorrow morning. IUI hopefully Thursday morning the nurse said maybe Wednesday but I think that would be too soon.


----------



## alicatt

WOW! So many people in FL! TTC - what Island in the Bahamas? I have really good friends that live on Grand Bahama.
I go to Palm Beach Fertility, and I think he is great :thumbup:


----------



## Kmae

Scerena, Wishing you the best of luck. :dust:

ttc, sorry for AF:hugs: Are you able to start another round right away?

Storm, thanks for sharing your story. Got my fingers crossed for you!

Amber, woohoo! Those numbers sound great!:happydance:

AFM, I am between cd 4 to 6 (I can't tell due to my maybe "fall-back rise" on my chart). I am going in this Thursday to check my progesterone levels (never had them checked before). But already feeling like I am out this month (I hate that!). Question, have any of you felt a ton of pressure in your ovaries after the trigger? (TMI warning) DH and I BD'd last night and it was very uncomfortable and afterwards I felt a ton of pinching???


----------



## Cridge

oh no lauren!! :hug: i'm so sorry!

my ittle :ninja: made his arrival on the 6th via c-section. i've posted a few pics in my journal if you care to see. :)

:dust: to you ladies!!!


----------



## alicatt

Cridge said:


> oh no lauren!! :hug: i'm so sorry!
> 
> my ittle :ninja: made his arrival on the 6th via c-section. i've posted a few pics in my journal if you care to see. :)
> 
> :dust: to you ladies!!!

Beautiful! I just took a peek, he looks so sweet and so adorable! :hug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Alicatt - I am in nassau but I do know ppl in Grand Bahama.


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Alicatt - I am in nassau but I do know ppl in Grand Bahama.

So hard to believe that you have to come to FL for treatment. How do you cope with all the travel? Especially when you have to get bloodwork and ultrasounds daily. Or can you get those things done in Nassau and then just fly in for the ER and ET?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Well I haven't done if yet.....I have only done 1 iui which I needed to be in fl for about 10 days. I don't know how it would work for I've.


----------



## ambernov20

Had blood work today 9DPO and Estrogen is 1399 and Progesterone is >42.10. That's the highest my levels have been this far DPO. Does anyone know if that's a good indicator? I don't want to get my hopes up but it's so hard as my Estrogen levels have only dropped by 86 since Monday. My last 2 cycles both levels were lower and dropped a good bit between blood work. I go in for my Beta on Wednesday and am so anxious!!


----------



## Kmae

Amber, I have no idea what the normal levels are. I just got my cd21 progesterone test results back and it wa 21. I have no idea if that is within the normal limits. :shrug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

I don't know about the estrogen levels being a predictor for pa bfp but I know the progesterone is not. Most clinics want to see of about 20 to show nice ovulation but that is all is shows.


----------



## alicatt

They've never tested my estrogen after the IUI, but I know that progesterone is important, and it should be about 20 or more. Unfortunately it doesn't predict pregnancy. GL with your BETAs!

I don't have any real news yet. I'm just waiting to start my stims. I will start stimming on the 26th. So it won't be soon now. :thumbup: I am taking Lupron now, and it is not fun. I think it is making me gain weight, I have headaches and hives too! Just counting the days until all of this is over and I have my :bfp:


----------



## ambernov20

I'm thinking I'm out this month :nope: Tested this morning 12DPO and :bfn: Guess I won't be getting my Birthday wish this year either :cry: Got my beta Wednesday but I am just not hopeful. Maybe it will be my Christmas present.....:shrug:


----------



## Kmae

Oh Amber, I'm sorry you got one of those nasty BFNs:hugs:, but 12 dpo is still early. I hope it's just late implantation! F'xed!


----------



## ttcbaby117

alicatt - wow those s/e sound horrid...I hope the time flys for you!

amber -sorry hun....I hate those damn bfns....did you do IUI or Ti?


----------



## Storm0031

Amber So sorry about your bfn. They always suck. Tomorrow is one week since iui trying to hold out and not test until Sunday. Hope I can hold out. I don't have any tests so that I can't because I'm a poas aholic


----------



## ambernov20

We are doing TI. AF showed her ugly face on my Birthday of all days. Mother nature is a bitch. I'm going to take Dec off. Yesterday was very hard on me and I don't want to be that way around Christmas.


----------



## ambernov20

Oh and I started my period through progesterone again....I hadn't stopped it yet. But at least I made it to 13DPO instead of 11.


----------



## LaurenM.

Amber, sorry about the BFN, have they upped your progesterone dosage? If you order your meds I have some awesome coupons for you!!


----------



## ambernov20

I'm on Crinone and have awesome insurance I only pay a small co-pay. But thank you!! They started me out on one a day then I complained about the only getting to 11DPO and the nurse upped me to twice a day this cycle which bought me 2 more days. I am taking December off no meds no timing no anything. I will still be around and checking in but after Monday I just can't do that to myself or my family right at Christmas. But I will pick right back up in January!!


----------



## LaurenM.

ambernov20 said:


> I'm on Crinone and have awesome insurance I only pay a small co-pay. But thank you!! They started me out on one a day then I complained about the only getting to 11DPO and the nurse upped me to twice a day this cycle which bought me 2 more days. I am taking December off no meds no timing no anything. I will still be around and checking in but after Monday I just can't do that to myself or my family right at Christmas. But I will pick right back up in January!!

Okidokey. I'm on crinone too, but I have a $30 off coupon, so it covers all of my copay! Let me know if you change your mind. It's good til April! Enjoy your holidays!!! :hug:


----------



## ambernov20

I think my copay is only $7. 

Ugh so I call this morning to say I wouldn't be in for my labs since af came and to tell them I want to take Dec off. The nurse calls back and sounds confused that af came and said "my labs looked really good last time" what the crap does that mean? She went on to ask if it was full flow or spotting, that it is normal for some spotting and they want me to come in cause I could still be pregnant. UGH! So I did and now I am sitting here waiting on results to be in. Luckily they are usually pretty fast and I should know something in a few hours but it just sucks that I had already came to the reality that this wasn't our month only to have a little dash of hope thrown at me and I'm afraid it will crush me if it's negative.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Storm - I know the tww is the hardest part of the cycle....it seems us LTTTC ladies always need something to do....peeing on a stick or bding...SOMETHING...LOL....Well try to stay strong...testing later is always better.

amber - oh my goodness....well hurry up and update us...I do hope it is good news....I am sending out positive vibes for your results!


----------



## ttcbaby117

amber - and yes i understand the need to take a break....I am doing that this cycle....I will try IUI in December....around xmas time....I need this time to allow these drugs to get out of my system and feel normal again....also, i would like to not think about it constantly like you do when you are doing treatments!


----------



## ambernov20

It's negative. All my levels are bottomed out. And to make it worse the nurse said by my levels last Friday she thought for sure I was pregnant. :sad2: But on to my month off. We are going to relax. No needles. No TI. No yucky progesterone! Just us. Maybe we'll get a miracle. If not then I'll get back to it in January.


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> It's negative. All my levels are bottomed out. And to make it worse the nurse said by my levels last Friday she thought for sure I was pregnant. :sad2: But on to my month off. We are going to relax. No needles. No TI. No yucky progesterone! Just us. Maybe we'll get a miracle. If not then I'll get back to it in January.

Amber, that is a great plan.. enjoy your holidays. I'm almost wishing I was waiting until Jan. Instead I'm trying to juggle too much right now. That is why you guys haven't seen much of me.

I am starting my stims finally on Monday. Only a few more days before I am officially in my cycle :yipee:


----------



## ttcbaby117

sorry to hear that Amber! What levels was she looking at last week, Progesterone? You can I can chill out together as I am taking this cycle off as well...I cant take the rollercoaster of the cycle and all the fert drugs make me batty! I swear I sooo dont like myself on these drugs...it is nice to get back to myself.

Alicatt - I hope you start growing some wonderful Eggies!


----------



## LaurenM.

Today I am thankful to have all of you ladies to share all the ups and downs of TTC and to have your support :)


----------



## alicatt

LaurenM. said:


> Today I am thankful to have all of you ladies to share all the ups and downs of TTC and to have your support :)

Happy Thanksgiving to you! Here is to some Holiday miracles this season!!!


----------



## LaurenM.

Thanks alicatt!! Hope you had a good day. It wasnt as hard as I thought it would be, to be thankful, after all the emotions surrounding my chemical. I just tried to be thankful for the future and for modern medicine and the things I already have. My husband, my son, and future attemps, a the future in general. WE WILL HAVE 2013 BABIES!!!


----------



## Redhead7211

Hi ladies,
I'd like to join you all! I'm so glad I found this thread. 

A lot of my background is in my siggy. I'm 25 and our RE can't find anything wrong with me. I am currently in the TWW with my first cycle of Gonal F. She put me on 75iu for 7 days. I only had one lead follie, which will hopefully give us one healthy baby.

I felt pretty good while taking it other than I had severe cramping for a few hours 2 days after mu IUI on my ovulating ovary side.


----------



## ttcbaby117

I am sooo thankful for you ladies also! I put it in my journal but wanted to let you ladies know it as well!

Redhead - welcome! I hope you get your bfp!


----------



## Kmae

AF got me 2 days ago. I went in for my baseline u/s today and have a 41mm cyst so I have to sit out on taking meds this cycle. Hoping I won't need progesterone to start my period again. Having a cyst was really, really upsetting, I was really hoping I would be able to try again right away in hopes for a BFP by Christmas:cry:.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kmae - so sorry to hear that hun...are they giving you any meds to help bring the cyst down or is a waiting game?


----------



## Kmae

It's a waiting game. How are you?

Redhead, welcome and GL this cycle!


----------



## alicatt

So sorry Kmae.. That is quite a large cyst! I hope it goes down quickly.
How is everyone else doing?
I have my baseline U/S tomorrow and hopefully get the green light to start my stims. I really hope it goes well!


----------



## Redhead7211

Kmae-sorry about the cyst. I know how frustrating it is to have a cycle cancelled.

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!


----------



## ambernov20

*ttcbaby* I'm not really sure what levels she was talking about. She didn't say. I know they test estrogen and progesterone and release those results to me but they may test HCG and just not release that to me. 

*Kmae* so sorry about the cyst! Guess there will be a few of us taking next cycle off. Here's to hoping 2013 brings us luck and :bfp:'s!!!! 

I have had mixed feelings about taking Dec off especially since if AF runs the same course as it did this month then she should arrive right before Christmas and I don't want to be going in to the RE and starting meds right before that so I might possibly be technically taking 2 cycles off :sad1: But that will give me some time to work on losing some weight and taking some stress off of us. And who knows we've gotten pregnant on our own maybe we'll get a Christmas miracle [-o&lt;

But I'll still be checking in on you lovely ladies!!! :winkwink:

Welcome *Redhead* :wave: Best of luck to you!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

kmae - I am doing ok...just chilling out a bit and cheering you ladies on!

Amber - I think that is a great idea....relaxing and enjoying life a little is always needed.

AFM - I ovulated early...crazy! Well me and dh probably didnt do it in time but I am ok with that...this is a natural cycle and am just gearing up for my December IUI.


----------



## bizzibii

The two week waiting is killing me. On one hand I know it will not happen( cos those things happen to everyone BUT me) on the other I still have hope. When I was on clomid I did not have any side effect. Now , on gonal.. I cry watching tv ads, my boobs are sore ( they are never sore ) , And I have had cramps since the IUI. Did any of you ladies had the same thing happening to them ? also my dosage was only 50 , Also it took me THREE weeks to produce only one good follie. ( with clomid I always had 2 or 3)

I even started using OPK's to give me hope ( as an early HPT). The AF should come on Friday. When do you ladies think I should do pregnancy test ? 


arghhhhh I hate the wait so much !!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

biz - I had those symptoms but I dont know if it was from the gonal or the trigger shot....I usually wait to test until the day my af is due but I am a scary tester.


----------



## bizzibii

Tested today.. BFN... kidding myself there is still hope.... but I know Af is coming. The same things happens every month. Spotting- it's probably implantation bleeding, cramping- probably the uterus is stretching... And the reason is always the same ... another unsuccessful IUI. 

One more go with IUI before we move to IVF. Thank GOD its all covered by the insurance otherwise I would have to sell my kidney...


----------



## LaurenM.

Started my metformin a couple of days ago. No issues like last time. Apparently my OBGYN had prescribed them to me wrong and was having me take 1500mg all at once and it was dogging me right out to the point where I went to the ER for it. I go for my bloodwork and baseline u/s on 12/9. Hoping for the best.


----------



## alicatt

LaurenM. said:


> Started my metformin a couple of days ago. No issues like last time. Apparently my OBGYN had prescribed them to me wrong and was having me take 1500mg all at once and it was dogging me right out to the point where I went to the ER for it. I go for my bloodwork and baseline u/s on 12/9. Hoping for the best.

Good luck! I took metformin in the past, and it was hard on the stomach, that is for sure! They had me taking 1000mg a day, but it was the ER one. That slowly released throughout the day. It was more expensive I think than the regular kind but it really helped me with the stomach cramps. Otherwise, you can take the generic, but take it several times a day like 500mg in the morning and 500 mg at night. I can't remember if taking it with food was suggested? If so, that will help with the cramps too. GL on the 9th!

I started Stims 2 days ago, I'm on day 3 today. I have my next U/S on Friday to see how the follicles are growing. I can't wait!


----------



## ttcbaby117

sorry about the bfn bizz....i wish I had infertility coverage!


----------



## LaurenM.

alicatt said:


> LaurenM. said:
> 
> 
> Started my metformin a couple of days ago. No issues like last time. Apparently my OBGYN had prescribed them to me wrong and was having me take 1500mg all at once and it was dogging me right out to the point where I went to the ER for it. I go for my bloodwork and baseline u/s on 12/9. Hoping for the best.
> 
> Good luck! I took metformin in the past, and it was hard on the stomach, that is for sure! They had me taking 1000mg a day, but it was the ER one. That slowly released throughout the day. It was more expensive I think than the regular kind but it really helped me with the stomach cramps. Otherwise, you can take the generic, but take it several times a day like 500mg in the morning and 500 mg at night. I can't remember if taking it with food was suggested? If so, that will help with the cramps too. GL on the 9th!
> 
> I started Stims 2 days ago, I'm on day 3 today. I have my next U/S on Friday to see how the follicles are growing. I can't wait!Click to expand...

The ones I got this time are the ER type. And they're still super cheap (although, oddly enough, cost more than my gonal f pens after I get charged my copay lol). But I've felt fine thankfully. 
Good luck at your u/s!! I am keeping my fx for you!!!!


----------



## LaurenM.

ttcbaby117 said:


> sorry about the bfn bizz....*i wish I had infertility coverage!*

If you don't mind me asking, where r u from? Do you have health insurance at all? Some states have it mandatory. (thanks god, otherwise I'd be up the creek).


----------



## alicatt

LaurenM. said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> sorry about the bfn bizz....*i wish I had infertility coverage!*
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, where r u from? Do you have health insurance at all? Some states have it mandatory. (thanks god, otherwise I'd be up the creek).Click to expand...

Wait! So it is mandatory to have infertility coverage in NY? I didn't know that! I have insurance, but it doesn't cover treatments, only testing.


----------



## LaurenM.

alicatt said:


> LaurenM. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> sorry about the bfn bizz....*i wish I had infertility coverage!*
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, where r u from? Do you have health insurance at all? Some states have it mandatory. (thanks god, otherwise I'd be up the creek).Click to expand...
> 
> Wait! So it is mandatory to have infertility coverage in NY? I didn't know that! I have insurance, but it doesn't cover treatments, only testing.Click to expand...

I have excellus blue cross blue shield through my employer and
I have testing and treatment (up to 6 iuis) covered. And my
Rx plan covers meds. My highest copay is $50 for
Meds. And with the copay cards they give me at my clinic, 4 gonal f pens, hcg shot, lupron and 30 crinone suppositories comes to $34. The most expensive copay is the crinone. I'd look into it further maybe. My is one of the few states with mandatory coverage.


----------



## alicatt

LaurenM. said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaurenM. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> sorry about the bfn bizz....*i wish I had infertility coverage!*
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, where r u from? Do you have health insurance at all? Some states have it mandatory. (thanks god, otherwise I'd be up the creek).Click to expand...
> 
> Wait! So it is mandatory to have infertility coverage in NY? I didn't know that! I have insurance, but it doesn't cover treatments, only testing.Click to expand...
> 
> I have excellus blue cross blue shield through my employer and
> I have testing and treatment (up to 6 iuis) covered. And my
> Rx plan covers meds. My highest copay is $50 for
> Meds. And with the copay cards they give me at my clinic, 4 gonal f pens, hcg shot, lupron and 30 crinone suppositories comes to $34. The most expensive copay is the crinone. I'd look into it further maybe. My is one of the few states with mandatory coverage.Click to expand...

WOW! That is really cool! I ended up getting my meds from Britan, they were about 50% less there.


----------



## Kmae

Alicatt, yay! I bet it feels so good that your back on the ttc train! I hope you have tons of follies developing!

Lauren & Bizz, wow you are so lucky to have infertility coverage. I get 50% coverage for tests and meds but 0% coverage for IVF- so I'm really hoping I won't need to go there.

AFM, on cd8 and just curious what my body decides to do this cycle with no meds. My doc wants me to do OPKs until cd22 and if i dont get a positive by then to start provera to induce AF. I'm using my CBFM in hopes I'll know if I'll ovulate or not a bit sooner than cd22.

:dust::dust::dust: to you all! Lets get some BFPs for Christmas!


----------



## LaurenM.

Kmae- I'm not covered for IVF either. They won't even let me use my insurance for meds if I'm doing IVF. But no biggie. Hopefully that route is unnecessary! Other than that all proceedures I have a 20% deductible on. That stuff adds up though.


----------



## alicatt

LaurenM. said:


> Kmae- I'm not covered for IVF either. They won't even let me use my insurance for meds if I'm doing IVF. But no biggie. Hopefully that route is unnecessary! Other than that all proceedures I have a 20% deductible on. That stuff adds up though.

Ahh.. OK the meds are way more expensive for IVF! The entire process is way more expensive. I am doing my second IVF now (and last). It is too hard on my body and too expensive to be able to do this again. Hopefully I won't have to worry, and this will be my miracle!


----------



## LaurenM.

alicatt said:


> LaurenM. said:
> 
> 
> Kmae- I'm not covered for IVF either. They won't even let me use my insurance for meds if I'm doing IVF. But no biggie. Hopefully that route is unnecessary! Other than that all proceedures I have a 20% deductible on. That stuff adds up though.
> 
> Ahh.. OK the meds are way more expensive for IVF! The entire process is way more expensive. I am doing my second IVF now (and last). It is too hard on my body and too expensive to be able to do this again. Hopefully I won't have to worry, and this will be my miracle!Click to expand...

I hope you don't have to worry about it again either!! My clinic told me if I plan to go on to IVF, let them know, they'll give me refills on my meds for times intercourse or IUI cycles, get my meds, and just move on to IVF. Yay for legal loopholes!


----------



## Kmae

Oh Alicatt, I have everything crossed for you!
Lauren, yes, it does add up! Woohoo for legal loop holes- but I hope you never need it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lauren I live in the bahamas....so no fertility coverage....it stinks...seriously...it is soooo expensive....these IUI's including travel will run about 3-4k...so this is the last one we are trying.....after that we will be going straight to IVF.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Alicatt - how did you get your meds from over seas? If they are cheaper I would like to try that.


----------



## bizzibii

Alicatt - I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you ! I have a question about IVF. Could you tell me a bit more about the procedure? Is the egg retrieving procedure painful ?


----------



## LaurenM.

TTCbaby- omg. I feel for you. That's insane! Is that including meds?? IUI proceedure here (without meds and no insurance) is still only $300. Now I know why people GI out of country for that stuff. That's just so expensive. I am still kind of jealous you live in the Bahamas though lol.

AFM- 8 more days til my baseline blood work and ultrasound. I'm chomping at the bit to get poking' myself again. I feel super hopeful, even after our chemical that with the help of the metformin, we can get our sticky bean. :)

::babydust::


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lauren I live in the bahamas....so no fertility coverage....it stinks...seriously...it is soooo expensive....these IUI's including travel will run about 3-4k...so this is the last one we are trying.....after that we will be going straight to IVF.

Good luck TTC!!! I hope you don't have to go to IVF. It is so much more expensive than IUI. Like by a factor of 5! I know, I'm in the middle of my second one here in FL, also without insurance coverage for this type of procedure.


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Alicatt - how did you get your meds from over seas? If they are cheaper I would like to try that.

I ended up getting my meds from IVF Meds, it is in the UK. My meds were basically 1/2 the price as they are here. I think my meds for last cycle were close to $6000, so 1/2 price is a HUGE discount. I also know they had a backup of getting the drugs from Canada, but I don't think the savings are as big from the Canadian company that I think is called Big Mountain Pharmacy. One thing to note, IVF Meds is notorious for needing 4-6 weeks to get the meds to you, so you have to plan ahead to get the savings. I think you can order from the Canadian pharmacy and get the meds as soon as the next day (or maybe 2 days).


----------



## alicatt

bizzibii said:


> Alicatt - I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you ! I have a question about IVF. Could you tell me a bit more about the procedure? Is the egg retrieving procedure painful ?

Hi Bizzi!

Yes, it is a wild and crazy road!

First your FS will come up with a protocol (the type of meds they want to use, the dose and how long you will be on each). The most common one starts with a suppression phase where you rev up your body on one drug that makes your body produce lots of FSH/LH but not release it. Then you jump on the fertility meds and they monitor you much like during the IUI until you are ready to trigger. Then 36 hours after trigger you will have the ER (egg retrieval). At that time they will sedate you and they will stick a special needle through your vagina up to pop the follicles and grab the eggs. Then they will take your eggs, and fertilize them with your DH's sperm (or donor sperm). Then either 3 or 5 days later you will have the ET (embryo transfer) where they put the embryos back into your uterus. That is the high level look at IVF. There are so many factors that determine how your FS will tailor your cycle, and there are additional medications that you may take depending on the fertility issue that you have. I think the cost can be anywhere from $10,000 to $20,000 depending on the amount of money you need to spend on drugs, and also the state that you live in. 
Be prepared for lots of ultrasounds and blood work during the stim portion, then a long and grueling 2WW!

I'm currently in the stim part of the cycle, and am on day 6 of stims, my ER and ET will probably be late next week or very early the following week. Timing will be more clear once we get into next week and we get another look at my follicles!

I hope that helps!


----------



## Kmae

alicatt said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Alicatt - how did you get your meds from over seas? If they are cheaper I would like to try that.
> 
> I ended up getting my meds from IVF Meds, it is in the UK. My meds were basically 1/2 the price as they are here. I think my meds for last cycle were close to $6000, so 1/2 price is a HUGE discount. I also know they had a backup of getting the drugs from Canada, but I don't think the savings are as big from the Canadian company that I think is called Big Mountain Pharmacy. One thing to note, IVF Meds is notorious for needing 4-6 weeks to get the meds to you, so you have to plan ahead to get the savings. I think you can order from the Canadian pharmacy and get the meds as soon as the next day (or maybe 2 days).Click to expand...

I'm curious, did your docs have any issue with you getting your IVF meds from somewhere else besides from their pharmacy? Or did they just write you up a prescription with no hassle?


----------



## alicatt

Kmae said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Alicatt - how did you get your meds from over seas? If they are cheaper I would like to try that.
> 
> I ended up getting my meds from IVF Meds, it is in the UK. My meds were basically 1/2 the price as they are here. I think my meds for last cycle were close to $6000, so 1/2 price is a HUGE discount. I also know they had a backup of getting the drugs from Canada, but I don't think the savings are as big from the Canadian company that I think is called Big Mountain Pharmacy. One thing to note, IVF Meds is notorious for needing 4-6 weeks to get the meds to you, so you have to plan ahead to get the savings. I think you can order from the Canadian pharmacy and get the meds as soon as the next day (or maybe 2 days).Click to expand...
> 
> I'm curious, did your docs have any issue with you getting your IVF meds from somewhere else besides from their pharmacy? Or did they just write you up a prescription with no hassle?Click to expand...

My FS office was the one to recommend it. They want to help us with the cost of meds and they did all the ordering for me. I just had to give the pharmacy my biling information. IVF is insanely expensive and so any help in cutting costs is very helpful. I think that these meds are now getting close to the point that generics could be made which might help bring the costs down. But until that happens we need to find ways to get cheaper meds. My FS had no problem going overseas for meds so that was cool!


----------



## bizzibii

alicatt said:


> bizzibii said:
> 
> 
> Alicatt - I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you ! I have a question about IVF. Could you tell me a bit more about the procedure? Is the egg retrieving procedure painful ?
> 
> Hi Bizzi!
> 
> Yes, it is a wild and crazy road!
> 
> First your FS will come up with a protocol (the type of meds they want to use, the dose and how long you will be on each). The most common one starts with a suppression phase where you rev up your body on one drug that makes your body produce lots of FSH/LH but not release it. Then you jump on the fertility meds and they monitor you much like during the IUI until you are ready to trigger. Then 36 hours after trigger you will have the ER (egg retrieval). At that time they will sedate you and they will stick a special needle through your vagina up to pop the follicles and grab the eggs. Then they will take your eggs, and fertilize them with your DH's sperm (or donor sperm). Then either 3 or 5 days later you will have the ET (embryo transfer) where they put the embryos back into your uterus. That is the high level look at IVF. There are so many factors that determine how your FS will tailor your cycle, and there are additional medications that you may take depending on the fertility issue that you have. I think the cost can be anywhere from $10,000 to $20,000 depending on the amount of money you need to spend on drugs, and also the state that you live in.
> Be prepared for lots of ultrasounds and blood work during the stim portion, then a long and grueling 2WW!
> 
> I'm currently in the stim part of the cycle, and am on day 6 of stims, my ER and ET will probably be late next week or very early the following week. Timing will be more clear once we get into next week and we get another look at my follicles!
> 
> I hope that helps!Click to expand...


Alicatt, 

Thanks a lot. I live in the Netherlands so, everything is covered by my health insurance ( first 3 attempts ) I am looking forward to it. 

Good luck with everything.


----------



## alicatt

bizzibii said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bizzibii said:
> 
> 
> Alicatt - I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you ! I have a question about IVF. Could you tell me a bit more about the procedure? Is the egg retrieving procedure painful ?
> 
> Hi Bizzi!
> 
> Yes, it is a wild and crazy road!
> 
> First your FS will come up with a protocol (the type of meds they want to use, the dose and how long you will be on each). The most common one starts with a suppression phase where you rev up your body on one drug that makes your body produce lots of FSH/LH but not release it. Then you jump on the fertility meds and they monitor you much like during the IUI until you are ready to trigger. Then 36 hours after trigger you will have the ER (egg retrieval). At that time they will sedate you and they will stick a special needle through your vagina up to pop the follicles and grab the eggs. Then they will take your eggs, and fertilize them with your DH's sperm (or donor sperm). Then either 3 or 5 days later you will have the ET (embryo transfer) where they put the embryos back into your uterus. That is the high level look at IVF. There are so many factors that determine how your FS will tailor your cycle, and there are additional medications that you may take depending on the fertility issue that you have. I think the cost can be anywhere from $10,000 to $20,000 depending on the amount of money you need to spend on drugs, and also the state that you live in.
> Be prepared for lots of ultrasounds and blood work during the stim portion, then a long and grueling 2WW!
> 
> I'm currently in the stim part of the cycle, and am on day 6 of stims, my ER and ET will probably be late next week or very early the following week. Timing will be more clear once we get into next week and we get another look at my follicles!
> 
> I hope that helps!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alicatt,
> 
> Thanks a lot. I live in the Netherlands so, everything is covered by my health insurance ( first 3 attempts ) I am looking forward to it.
> 
> Good luck with everything.Click to expand...

OHH.. lucky yuo! That is wonderful. I hope you are successful!


----------



## ttcbaby117

lauren - well I had to have my femara shipped here to me in the bahamas.....the pills themselves costs 39.99. I had to pay $133 for shipping to get it here....I was floored when I picked them up today....shipping international is so ridiculous.....

alicatt - I will look into those sites and see how much cheaper they are. I used freedomfertility.com this time around and it seemed ok....it was just the shipping costs that got me. I will try to time it so taht I will be in the US to retrieve my meds and avoid these crazy shipping costs.


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> lauren - well I had to have my femara shipped here to me in the bahamas.....the pills themselves costs 39.99. I had to pay $133 for shipping to get it here....I was floored when I picked them up today....shipping international is so ridiculous.....
> 
> alicatt - I will look into those sites and see how much cheaper they are. I used freedomfertility.com this time around and it seemed ok....it was just the shipping costs that got me. I will try to time it so taht I will be in the US to retrieve my meds and avoid these crazy shipping costs.

Well when I used the IVFMeds company their drugs were about 1/2 the price of Freddom (which I have used), plus the orders include shipping from the UK in the price. You would have to pay for expedited shipping if you needed them faster. That was my main complaint, that it took them 6 weeks to get me the meds I needed. The Canadian company is faster and would be able to ship to you for next day to the US, not sure about the Bahamas.


----------



## bonnotron

Hi Ladies! I haven't posted on here in a while, but have been checking in. 
Lauren - I'm so sorry to see your CP :( 
Alicatt - good luck - FX'd for this IVF! I hope this is your THB

I have a question - has anyone used a half-full pen after 30 days? I have 400iu left from September and hate to throw it out. I pay for my injectables OOP - that would be throwing out more $$ then I care to think about. I had to sit out a couple cycles due to many, many cysts from my first injectable cycle.


----------



## alicatt

bonnotron said:


> Hi Ladies! I haven't posted on here in a while, but have been checking in.
> Lauren - I'm so sorry to see your CP :(
> Alicatt - good luck - FX'd for this IVF! I hope this is your THB
> 
> I have a question - has anyone used a half-full pen after 30 days? I have 400iu left from September and hate to throw it out. I pay for my injectables OOP - that would be throwing out more $$ then I care to think about. I had to sit out a couple cycles due to many, many cysts from my first injectable cycle.

I'd check with your FS, but I think the stuff is good for 6 months as long as it was kept in the fridge? Double check with them at your Dr's office.


----------



## mizuno

hi ali! I haven't been around here in a while, but I just wanted to wish you good luck this cycle. 
It looks like I'll be heading for IVF in a few months as well.


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey mizuno....did your re recommend IVF? 

alicatt - well hopefully I will have at least 6 weeks in order to get my meds also....thanks for the referral!


----------



## mizuno

yeah, my RE's basically given up and is recommending IVF now. We're just basically taking a few months to figure out if we want to go that route.


----------



## alicatt

mizuno said:


> hi ali! I haven't been around here in a while, but I just wanted to wish you good luck this cycle.
> It looks like I'll be heading for IVF in a few months as well.

Thank you!!! Best of luck to you when you start your IVF cycle!! I am getting close to the egg retrieval, and then I'm in the 2WW! YAY!


----------



## Kmae

Bonnotron, Hi how have you been? So are you back on the ttc train? Not sure how long the meds last for- I agree with Alicatt to check with your RE. Hope you can still use it!

Alicatt, when is your egg retrieval? Eeek! It's getting so close!

Mizuno, IVF is a lot to think about. Are you having to come out of pocket?


----------



## Princess Lou

Hi Ladies!

I've not posted in this thread before but was hoping for some advice.

My last period started on the 9th November, I took Gonal-F from the 9th to the 18th. On the 19th I took the Ovitrell trigger. 

I am currently CD26, 15DP Trigger, 13DPO. 

This is my first cycle using Gonal-F. 

Can anyone advise me when my period is likely to be due? I suspect tomorrow at 14DPO but not sure. I was advised to test 14 days after the trigger but I have held out as I don't want to see a BFN, I would rather find out I'm not pregnant by AF arriving. I'm just unsure about when it's early to test and when AF is late.

Any insight/advice would be greatly appreciated.

P.S. If this question has been asked before I apologise for the repetition, I didn't have the time to scroll through all the posts.

Good luck to everyone still trying.


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome Princess! Are you doing IUI or TI? Good luck hun! Are you on progesterone supplements? If not, then it should come around 14 days past ovulation.....or 16 days after your trigger....please let us know what the outcome is....I hope you get your bfp!


----------



## mizuno

Kmae said:


> Mizuno, IVF is a lot to think about. Are you having to come out of pocket?

My insurance will cover the drugs (at least it has for my IUIs) but I'm pretty sure it doesn't cover any procedures. My RE told us it would be between $7,000 and $9,000 (I'm in Canada). The money is only part of the hesitation. I'm scared of the drugs and procedures, but I'm mostly scared of disappointment if I invest all that time and money and get a BFN. I thought I saw you on another thread, are you doing IVF?


----------



## Princess Lou

ttcbaby117 said:


> welcome Princess! Are you doing IUI or TI? Good luck hun! Are you on progesterone supplements? If not, then it should come around 14 days past ovulation.....or 16 days after your trigger....please let us know what the outcome is....I hope you get your bfp!

Not doing IUI and don't know what TI is. Lol.

Literally, Gonal-F, Ovitrell and LOTS of humping. No supplements either.

Think I may bite the bullet and test in the morning before hubby goes to work.

And thanks.


----------



## Kmae

mizuno said:


> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> Mizuno, IVF is a lot to think about. Are you having to come out of pocket?
> 
> My insurance will cover the drugs (at least it has for my IUIs) but I'm pretty sure it doesn't cover any procedures. My RE told us it would be between $7,000 and $9,000 (I'm in Canada). The money is only part of the hesitation. I'm scared of the drugs and procedures, but I'm mostly scared of disappointment if I invest all that time and money and get a BFN. I thought I saw you on another thread, are you doing IVF?Click to expand...

No, I am not doing IVF (hopefully, I won't need to)- I'm currently doing Menopur Injections (FSH) with Clomid. But no meds this cycle due to cysts from last cycle (sucks!). Yes, all those drugs & procedures are VERY intimidating. But, after 2yrs now ttc- I think I'd do anything to become a mommy. I just suggest to educate yourself on IVF as much as you can so you know exactly what to expect if you end up going that route. I think I would go crazy (okay-crazier) if I did IVF and it didn't work out so I understand your point. Do you get more than 1 attempt at the same cost? Keep us updated either way!

Princess, GL with your testing tomorrow!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mizuno - yeah i agree...the entire IVF process is a big and expensive step...my insurance does not cover anything so this will basically break us should we need to do it.

princess - LOL...humping is TI...(times intercourse).......good luck with your testing tomorrow.


----------



## Princess Lou

ttcbaby117 said:


> princess - LOL...humping is TI...(times intercourse).......good luck with your testing tomorrow.

Seems obvious now. Lol. Thanks.


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies how are you all doing???

I know I'm not doing meds anymore at the moment but I thought I would pass through and see how you all are??


----------



## Princess Lou

I managed to wait until I was 14dpo to take the test rather than 14dptrigger and tested this morning.

Negative on 10miu.

No sign on AF either.

Not sure what to do now.

Do I call and get the prescription for my next set of injections or do I wait and test again? Surely with ones that sensitive it would show up by now though? I don't know anyone who is pregnant to test them out (they are only cheapies of the internet) to make sure they work. 

I've just read the all the review from the tests I bought and really wish I had read them before buying them. It appears that they aren't very reliable.

Of to the shops later I think.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi scerena - thanks for checking..its good to see you...I am not doing any fert drugs this cycle but I will be doing my 2nd iui next cycle....what are you going to be doing next?

princess - so sorry to hear that hun... my re's office told me that if I get a negative on 14dpo that I should probably say I am not pregnant. I do however test for another couple of days just to be on the safe side...but that is me. Can you just wait till af shows and when it does then go and order your next cycle of stuff? What does the RE recommend for you? Will you be doing IUI? Sorry again hun, you and I have been ttc for about the same amount of time and I to have never had a BFP...Once I try this last IUI in December I will be moving to IVF...as I am unexplained....well...let us know how it all turns out!


----------



## Princess Lou

ttcbaby117 said:


> princess - so sorry to hear that hun... my re's office told me that if I get a negative on 14dpo that I should probably say I am not pregnant. I do however test for another couple of days just to be on the safe side...but that is me. Can you just wait till af shows and when it does then go and order your next cycle of stuff? What does the RE recommend for you? Will you be doing IUI? Sorry again hun, you and I have been ttc for about the same amount of time and I to have never had a BFP...Once I try this last IUI in December I will be moving to IVF...as I am unexplained....well...let us know how it all turns out!


I called the FS to check how I go out getting the next batch of injections and I was told what to do. She then asked how long ago I took the trigger shot and advised to test again on Monday if AF still hasn't showed.

I'm having six cycles of the injections and if they don't work it's IVF. The FS doesn't see the need for IUI and the such as hubby has 'super sperm' and the IUI won't really have any additional effect on our chances. 

It is common, however, for the women in my family to not get a positive HPT until they are as late as 10 weeks. My cousin already had a large bump by nine weeks (carrys a ton of water) but wasn't till she was 10+3 that she got a positive. Lol. My Mum also didn't get positives until she was about 8 weeks with both pregnancies.

If I'm honest, I don't think I'm pregnant but I also don't think I'm getting AF if you know what I mean. So confusing.


----------



## scerena

*ttc* I am just trying naturally now until egg sharing (Ivf) next year, good luck with your iui :dust: hopefully you will get a surprise this cycle and not need the iui etc next cycle :dust:

*princess* fx'd you just get a late pregnancy test :) fx'd!!! You are so lucky having 6 rounds I was only allowed three! Gl :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

princess - Oh I see....would you consider just doing a hcg blood test then? That way you will know.

scerena - Oh i think I remember that now....well it is good to see you around!


----------



## ambernov20

My my you ladies have just been chatting it up!! I don't check in for a few days and have 5 pages to look over! LOL!! 

Hi and welcome Princess Lou :hi: Does your RE not do a blood test for you? Are you taking progesterone? I know that can delay AF. If not then I would ask your RE for a HCG blood test to be sure.

Hey scerena!! :wave: 

Alicatt when will your egg retrieval be? When do you go in for us to see how many follies you have going on? I have no clue how IVF works lol!

AFM me and hubby are trying to BD regularly we started Sun CD13 and will continue for another week or so......AF due around the 19th but I'm not doing OPK's or anything.....although I did cave the other day and took one (CD 15).....I think it was a sign that I shouldn't lol! I didn't have a second line at all!!! So either I missed my surge or haven't had it yet. So I'm not doing that again I'm just going to relax and let it all go. That's how we got pregnant before 4 times! So we know it works lol! 

Wishing us all super sticky :dust:


----------



## Princess Lou

ambernov20 said:


> Hi and welcome Princess Lou :hi: Does your RE not do a blood test for you? Are you taking progesterone? I know that can delay AF. If not then I would ask your RE for a HCG blood test to be sure.

Hi!

I'm not taking any supplements other than normal pre-natals. If I don't get anything by Monday I will asking to have a blood test done. They'll probably want one doing anyway, they did when I was on Clomid and a week late with a BFN (turns out I didn't ovulate or anything else for that matter).

I've got a FRER and hoping I can wait until Monday to test. If AF arrives or I still don't get a BFP, there's nothing I can do till then and a BFN will just be depressing.


----------



## ambernov20

Do they not do a level check on you through the cycle?


----------



## Princess Lou

Whilst taking the injection I was in every few days having scans and blood work done and they seemed pleased with the results but I haven't been in since the 18th.

I thought it might give me some clearer indication of what to expect if I post a poll to check when other ladies using a trigger got their AF in the Assisted Conception forum.

Hopefully it will help.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...-after-taking-trigger-shot-did-af-arrive.html


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> My my you ladies have just been chatting it up!! I don't check in for a few days and have 5 pages to look over! LOL!!
> 
> Hi and welcome Princess Lou :hi: Does your RE not do a blood test for you? Are you taking progesterone? I know that can delay AF. If not then I would ask your RE for a HCG blood test to be sure.
> 
> Hey scerena!! :wave:
> 
> Alicatt when will your egg retrieval be? When do you go in for us to see how many follies you have going on? I have no clue how IVF works lol!
> 
> AFM me and hubby are trying to BD regularly we started Sun CD13 and will continue for another week or so......AF due around the 19th but I'm not doing OPK's or anything.....although I did cave the other day and took one (CD 15).....I think it was a sign that I shouldn't lol! I didn't have a second line at all!!! So either I missed my surge or haven't had it yet. So I'm not doing that again I'm just going to relax and let it all go. That's how we got pregnant before 4 times! So we know it works lol!
> 
> Wishing us all super sticky :dust:

Hi Amber! Thanks for thinking of me! I am 10 days into stimming, and my follicles are growing, I have 19 at the moment ranging in size from 10-15mm. My lining is 10mm triple layer. So we are getting somewhere, it is just going SLOWLY. I think my ER will be either Sunday or Monday. I go back in on Friday to make the decision. So just a few more days!!!

I wanted to say to those ladies with *unexplained infertility* that there are articles stating that up to 85% of unexplained infertility can be caused by a gluten sensitivity, and simply by cutting out gluten you can become more fertile. Apparently gluten like other things that you are allergic to, causes you to produce excess mucus, and in the case of gluten it clogs your tubes and coats your uterus making it more difficult for the embryo to implant. So just by cutting out gluten you can improve your fertility! There is a book out there called "Wheat Belly", and they explain why some people have issues with wheat. I have found that my digestion is improved, and I haven't had any acid reflux this cycle either. Normally I have acid reflux almost daily. I figure it can't hurt to give it a try, and see how I do this cycle!


----------



## ambernov20

*Alicatt*: Yay for follies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Princess Lou*: I got mine 14 days past trigger for 2 months and on progesterone twice a day I made it to 16 days past trigger.


----------



## Princess Lou

ambernov20 said:


> *Princess Lou*: I got mine 14 days past trigger for 2 months and on progesterone twice a day I made it to 16 days past trigger.

Thanks, it got me about an hour ago. 17 days after trigger.

On to the next round.


----------



## ttcbaby117

princess - I was on progesterone so I cant really say when I got af...sorry, but welcome to the forum!

Amber - glad to see you around! That relaxed approach works sometimes...good luck!

alicatt - wow I didnt know that about gluten, I will have to look into it. How do you know if you have an allergy to gluten???? I am off to Mr Google now!


----------



## Kmae

Sorry AF got you Princess; but, hope this current cycle is the one!


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> princess - I was on progesterone so I cant really say when I got af...sorry, but welcome to the forum!
> 
> Amber - glad to see you around! That relaxed approach works sometimes...good luck!
> 
> alicatt - wow I didnt know that about gluten, I will have to look into it. How do you know if you have an allergy to gluten???? I am off to Mr Google now!

TTCBaby - 

There are some tests that your DR can run, my gastroenterologist tested me, but found that I was not a celiac, nor did I have the gluten sensitivity. The problem is (and I didn't know it at the time), that I stopped eating gluten about a week before they tested me and apparently you have to have been eating wheat (gluten) right before the test! So I think my test was perhaps a false negative. My Dr did say to try being gluten free for a few weeks and see if I felt better. Well I did that and I do feel a whole lot better! Here is an article that I read:
https://www.fertilityauthority.com/...uld-everyday-food-be-causing-your-infertility

There is also a book out there called Wheat Belly, and it discusses a lot of the different issues that people can have due to eating wheat.

As I said in my previous post, giving up gluten for a few weeks to see if you feel any different is not that difficult, and if you notice any difference in how you feel, then I'd say stick with it!


----------



## ttcbaby117

I am actually trying to find out what you can and cant eat....I might try it....


----------



## ttcbaby117

what are you symptoms that you deal with?


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> what are you symptoms that you deal with?

It's more of a realization of what symptoms I was dealing with that I no longer have! I no longer have acid reflux, or bloating due to my bowels. 
When I first went to see the gastroenterologist, it was at the suggestion of my OBGYN. She had ordered a U/S of my ovaries because of my history of ovarian cysts. Well instead of seeing a cyst, she saw my bowel was inflamed! So I go running to the gastroenterologist all stressed out, he does this huge long workup and finds nothing wrong with me besides inflamed intestines! :argh: Fast forward about 4 years, and I see an article about gluten and how it can cause infertility, and how the tests they use to diagnose gluten sensitivity can give false negatives. So I figured why not try it? What do I have to lose? Maybe I will feel better and maybe I will have my miracle baby! 

The biggest change I have had to make is that I can no longer eat processed foods. It makes going out for dinner difficult too. So the convenience factor is gone. Otherwise I don't feel like I'm missing much of anything.
Things you can't eat:
bread
most cereals
pasta
crackers

If you have a health food store near by, or your regular grocery store has a gluten free section, you will have more options. My local store stocks gluten free pasta, and gluten free cereal, even gluten free bread in the freezer section. I've even found a few GF prepared meals to eat when in a bind. My local whole foods has frozen GF pizza crusts that are pretty good, so I can even make my own pizza. I wasn't a huge bread or pasta eater to begin with so the change for me was easy. I make a lot of rice based foods, like chicken and broccoli with rice, or things like chicken fried rice.

In the time that I have switched to GF, which has been about a month now, I had lost 8 lbs or so. That is without even trying to diet! I'm in the middle of my IVF cycle now and I'm totally bloated from that, or I'm sure I would have continued to lose weight this past week.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hmm thanks form sharing I might look into this.


----------



## Kmae

Hi ladies! My CB Fertility Monitor finally turned high today (cd17)! So I am hoping ovulation is right around the corner and that I'll get a peak soon. However, I am going to my parents for Christmas which is in Southern Cali which would be right when AF starts and right when I would need my baseline u/s done (story of my life)! Hoping they have a doc office down there I can to and get my meds if this happens. I have Kaiser health insurance. Anyone ever have this problem?

As for the Gluten Free diet, if you are trying to go GF make sure you also check your beauty products (including shampoo, conditioner...) as gluten is found in the products often and your skin (being the biggest organ) absorbs about 60% of the stuff you put on it which goes directly into our blood stream! Crazy huh?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kmae - Oh I am sure you will find a dr in Cali...but maybe you will be pregnant by then and wont need your baseline....yeah for positive thinking!!! WOW I had no idea about this gluten stuff...geez...I can tell you I changed all the stuff I use on my skin, shampoo, conditioner, etc. to all natural stuff so I hope they dont have gluten.


----------



## alicatt

Kmae said:


> Hi ladies! My CB Fertility Monitor finally turned high today (cd17)! So I am hoping ovulation is right around the corner and that I'll get a peak soon. However, I am going to my parents for Christmas which is in Southern Cali which would be right when AF starts and right when I would need my baseline u/s done (story of my life)! Hoping they have a doc office down there I can to and get my meds if this happens. I have Kaiser health insurance. Anyone ever have this problem?
> 
> As for the Gluten Free diet, if you are trying to go GF make sure you also check your beauty products (including shampoo, conditioner...) as gluten is found in the products often and your skin (being the biggest organ) absorbs about 60% of the stuff you put on it which goes directly into our blood stream! Crazy huh?

Interesting! I hadn't thought about that. Makes total sense.


----------



## Kmae

Yea, I hope that they will have RE docs available to me or that I wont need to see one! I got my second high on my CBFM today. If I get a peak within the next couple of days then I will be testing right around Christmas...oh wouldn't that be a dream come true!


----------



## momof1making2

Hi ladies I was wondering if I could jump in and ask a few questions? I need help lol. OK so I just got done taking 100 mg clomid days 5-9 and 75 iui gonal f on 10 and 11 (first month with injectable third on clomid) on day 10 I gave myself my first shot and well I think I screwed it up :dohh: when I pulled it out some of the med came out with it and was on the outside of my skin.I think I did it to fast or something. Day 11 went great and it all got in there but now I'm worried I short changed myself. My fs office is closed weekends so I can't call and ask I'm freaking out. Should I give myself a bit more tonight so I'm not out this month? Ugh what would you ladies do, Help?!?!


----------



## Kmae

momof1making2 said:


> Hi ladies I was wondering if I could jump in and ask a few questions? I need help lol. OK so I just got done taking 100 mg clomid days 5-9 and 75 iui gonal f on 10 and 11 (first month with injectable third on clomid) on day 10 I gave myself my first shot and well I think I screwed it up :dohh: when I pulled it out some of the med came out with it and was on the outside of my skin.I think I did it to fast or something. Day 11 went great and it all got in there but now I'm worried I short changed myself. My fs office is closed weekends so I can't call and ask I'm freaking out. Should I give myself a bit more tonight so I'm not out this month? Ugh what would you ladies do, Help?!?!

So your on a combo cycle! I haven't read too many posts on others doing Clomid with injectables. I am on those too but I developed a cyst from last cycle so I'm sitting this cycle out from meds. I wouldn't worry about some of the meds leaking out. I watched a video on injecting fertility meds and it said that some of the liquid may be left in the syringe but that you'll still be getting your full dose. Plus if your follicles are not big enough at your next follicle check, they will just administer you more meds. If it makes you feel better asking your doc then dpgo for it! When is your follicle check? GL!


----------



## Kmae

Just got a positive OPK, time to :sex:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kmae.....woohooo..that's awesome news!!


----------



## alicatt

Kmae said:


> Just got a positive OPK, time to :sex:

YIPEE!!! :yipee: Time to get busy!! :thumbup:

AFM - Just got home from my ER (egg retrieval) they got 17 eggs!! That is amazing since I am 40 years old. So I am very happy with the results. I will know how many fertilized tomorrow, and then we'll have to decide on either a 3dt or a 5dt (transfer). It really depends on how many fertilize and how many are still going strong on Wednesday whether we transfer on Thursday or push it until Saturday. I'm just so excited! :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali that is awesome....are you doing ICSI?


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Ali that is awesome....are you doing ICSI?

Yes, I'm doing ICSI, it is recommended when using donor sperm. I can't wait until tomorrow!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Duh, I just saw it in your siggy...sorry! LOL....I cant wait either....please let me know your lil embies are doing!


----------



## ambernov20

Yay *kmae*!!!!! 

And *alicatt* that is awesome!!! Got everything crossed that you have several going strong!!!!!

*AFM* Still just coasting this cycle out. I haven't tracked anything. Me and hubby did the deed CD13-CD19 hoping that was enough. We both got a stomach flu yesterday so no bd last night or tonight as I'm not all the way through it even though I got it first hubby seems to have ran the course faster than me. But I'm pretty sure I have O'd already anyway. FX for you all!!!


----------



## bizzibii

Today was my last IUI. If that one doesn't work we start IVF in February. So currently I am in my 2WW. So 14 days of misery again ... on the 25th Dec I will be peeing on the stick BEFORE I open my Christams presents.:winkwink:


----------



## alicatt

bizzibii - best of luck for a :bfp: on Christmas!! I too will be POAS right around that time.

Amber - sometimes taking a month off to relax is when things happen!! FX'd that you make a miracle this month too!

AFM - I got my fertilization report.. of the 17 embryos, 15 were mature, and 13 fertilized! :yipee: :wohoo: So now we wait until Saturday to do the ET (embryo transfer) and put them back in. I am amazed at the change from last cycle to this cycle. Last cycle I had 15 eggs, 12 were mature and only 7 fertilized. So this time I'm doing so much better :cloud9:

I think we can credit:

* acupuncture
* CoQ10
* Royal Jelly
* Maca Root
* gluten free diet

I highly recommend each of these things! :headspin:


----------



## momof1making2

bizzibii said:


> Today was my last IUI. If that one doesn't work we start IVF in February. So currently I am in my 2WW. So 14 days of misery again ... on the 25th Dec I will be peeing on the stick BEFORE I open my Christams presents.:winkwink:

I am right there with you sunshine! I get to test on Christmas Eve :o) FXed for Christmas babies!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## ambernov20

So excited for you *alicatt* those sound like excellent numbers!!!!!

Best of luck *Bizzibii* and *Momof1making2*!!!


----------



## Kmae

Wow it looks like a ton of us our in the TWW together! I also will be testing around Christmas Eve time. I have a small dilemma, it I don't get a BFP- I may miss my opportunity to do meds next cycle as well since I'll be out of town. Even though I'm only going from N. Cali to S. Cali they will not let me do infertility procedures/treatments of any kind in S. Cali.:growlmad: So here is hoping I get a BFP or my LP is a bit longer this time!

Alicatt, Great news:happydance: Eeekk! Keep up updated!


:dust::dust: to all my ladies here!


----------



## ttcbaby117

bizz- I hope you get that bfp on xmas! I am with you...I have just started my last IUI cycle...after this IVF here I come!

amber - I know it is crazy but I love those month of just doing it and hoping for the best. These medicated cycles are soooo difficult emotionally!

ali -OMG that is such awesome numbers...so a 5 day transfer it is! woo hoo!

kmae - good luck I hope you wont have to worry about next cycle


----------



## Chiles

Its been forever since I have been on this thread, and I am rarely on BnB. But I just want to wish you all luck in your cycle!!!! And hoping to see tons of :bfp: here before the new years!!!! Good Luck everyone!!!! :dust: :dust: And Happy Holidays as well.


----------



## bizzibii

so... as I have said, Yesterday I had my last IUI. All went well until... in the afternoon I started having some pain. An hour later I was on the floor crying my eyes out.
I could not walk, sit, nothing. Every type of movement was painful and I mean Crazy Pain... It felt like cramps/air in my stomach/swollen ovaries.

I had Lap. last year and I don't know about you ladies but for few days after I was in agony. Not from the procedure itself but from the gas.. I could not breath properly cos it was causing me so much pain. Every movement was horrible.
Anyway , last night was similar just a bit lower. In the abdomen area. Now it feels tender and it's much better. 

I had only two follies... Did any of you had similar experience?

ttcbaby- we can be IVF buddies. if this one doesn't work I am starting IVF in Feb/March

Babydust to all


----------



## bizzibii

Kmae- wouldn't that be the best Christmas pressie ever ? ;-)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Biz - Yeah well hopefully we will be IUI BFP buddies ;)......I did have pain after my IUI but I think it was because I was oving...I had 2 follies. The dr told me to take Tylenol, which helped.


----------



## mizuno

Just wanted to say good luck to all you ladies who will be testing around xmas!!!
:dust: :dust:

I will be excepting AF around that time as well, but as I know that my chances of conceiving naturally are low, this month I am just living my life as if we're not even trying.


----------



## alicatt

mizuno said:


> Just wanted to say good luck to all you ladies who will be testing around xmas!!!
> :dust: :dust:
> 
> I will be excepting AF around that time as well, but as I know that my chances of conceiving naturally are low, this month I am just living my life as if we're not even trying.

It is good to take a month off, and just let your body recover. Plus I have heard that the meds can stay in your system for a month or 2 and so maybe you'll get a miracle this month? Just make sure you try (even if it is in a relaxed state)!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Miz I know what you mean...I have just finished my natural cycle between meds....I start my femara again tonight for my IUI.....Ali is right though, you still have the meds in your system.....in fact I oved extremely early on this natural cycle and I think it was because of the meds in October


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Miz I know what you mean...I have just finished my natural cycle between meds....I start my femara again tonight for my IUI.....Ali is right though, you still have the meds in your system.....in fact I oved extremely early on this natural cycle and I think it was because of the meds in October

If I were you I would relax, enjoy the season, make sure you do the deed :haha: and let nature take its course. :hug: I hope you guys get a :baby: soon!


----------



## Kmae

bizzibii said:


> so... as I have said, Yesterday I had my last IUI. All went well until... in the afternoon I started having some pain. An hour later I was on the floor crying my eyes out.
> I could not walk, sit, nothing. Every type of movement was painful and I mean Crazy Pain... It felt like cramps/air in my stomach/swollen ovaries.
> 
> I had Lap. last year and I don't know about you ladies but for few days after I was in agony. Not from the procedure itself but from the gas.. I could not breath properly cos it was causing me so much pain. Every movement was horrible.
> Anyway , last night was similar just a bit lower. In the abdomen area. Now it feels tender and it's much better.
> 
> I had only two follies... Did any of you had similar experience?
> 
> ttcbaby- we can be IVF buddies. if this one doesn't work I am starting IVF in Feb/March
> 
> Babydust to all

Last cycle I had similar pain. I wasn't sure if it was due to the IUI or Trigger shot though. I felt like I had trapped gas in my stomach the entire tww and intercourse was very painful. I also had a ton of cramping during that tww which I never had before. I was hoping it was a good sign but sadly AF showed up right on schedule.


----------



## mizuno

alicatt said:


> If I were you I would relax, enjoy the season, make sure you do the deed :haha: and let nature take its course. :hug: I hope you guys get a :baby: soon!

thanks *ali*! as unlikley as it is, I am still hoping it might work, though I would say it's a much more subdued hope than in the previous month when I was positively giddy just thinking about it. Now I know it would be a minor miracle it if happened. Also, having made a decision to go ahead with IVF, I feel a bit more at peace. Just biding my time and trying to sort out my thyroid issues until the time comes to start IVF.

*ttcbaby*, I agree that it's good to get the drugs out of your system. Since I stopped all drugs I lost almost 4 lb (which I assume was water weight) and I just feel so much less bloated and irritable.


----------



## Silvery

Hello friends,

I am new here and want to share with you. I have Pcos. I had 4 miscarriages in last 2 years. One was ecotopic. Now I have started treatment with a fertility specialist here in Melbourne. But he is not too good. He never explains why and what he is going to do. He started me last month on gonal f 75 iu and I went twice for u/s. then gave me hcg shoot. I got AF on time. All my blood test are normal. He did not say me that what is the reason of miscarriages. Now today is my fourth day on gonal f second cycle. I am again hopeless and thinking to change the doc. :cry:


----------



## ambernov20

Welcome *Silvery*. If you are not comfortable with your Dr maybe you should switch. Have you asked him to explain things? My Dr is very busy and not extremely talkative but I have learned if I throw questions out there she will explain the answers. I don't know if some Dr's are just that busy or think you may know everything that's going on. Good luck!! And this group is awesome so if you have any questions ask away and I'm sure we will try to answer them if we can.

FX for you *Alicatt*!!!!!!! 

*AFM* Af is due around the 19th I caved and tested Friday and it was a :bfn: I'm hopeful that it was just too early as I'm not really having any af symptoms. I'm going to try and hold out til Wed or Thurs to test again if AF hasn't shown her ugly face yet.


----------



## alicatt

Welcome Silvery I agree with Amber. My Dr is somewhat like that too. If I ask questions he will answer them, but he doesn't offer up the information unless I do. So I usually do a whole bunch of research and then go and bombard him with it :haha: It sometimes catches him off guard! I get my answers though, and that is all that matters.

AFM - I am officially PUPO!!! I had 2 blastocysts transferred on Saturday. They were excellent quality (5AA and a 4AA). We had 2 more that were 4AA's that we froze and I'm waiting to hear if I have anymore that were frozen yesterday. Hopefully I have some more :cold: waiting for me! :happydance: FS said that it was perhaps one of the best showings he's had with a woman my age (40). He was so impressed with how my embryos turned out!! YAY! So hopefully this is it! My official test day is Dec 28th but that is 18 dpo! I am not going to be able to wait that long.. I mean really? That is crazy. I'm already 2dp5dt (or 7dpo) today. I figure that I could test this weekend? Saturday I'll be 12dpo. What do you think?


----------



## mizuno

oooh *Ali *that's so exciting!!! 
I would totally test this weekend! 
keeping my fingers crossed for you!

*Silvery*, my FS is the same - in fact, I really don't like her and we don't have a good relationship, but I just can't bear to go to another FS, spend another 2 months on initial tests only to hear that they don;t know what's wrong. Like the other posters said, just try to educate yourself the best you can and ask tonnes of questions.


----------



## ambernov20

*Alicatt* that sounds awesome! I would test too....but don't be discouraged if it's not positive you may just need a few more days!! I have everything crossed for you!!

AFM I'm thinking AF is going to show up today. Feeling a bit crampy. Oh well maybe next month right.


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> *Alicatt* that sounds awesome! I would test too....but don't be discouraged if it's not positive you may just need a few more days!! I have everything crossed for you!!
> 
> AFM I'm thinking AF is going to show up today. Feeling a bit crampy. Oh well maybe next month right.

thanks Amber! I'm excited and hopeful, but I've also been down this road once before, and know that it might not work. It is easier this time because I have 4 frosties!


----------



## Cridge

GL Alicatt!! FX'd!


----------



## ambernov20

Beautiful pic *Cridge*!!!


----------



## Kmae

Congrats Cringe, your babies are gorgeous! 

Alicatt, oh man, I am so excited for you! What awesome numbers- everything looks super positive! If you have the urge to test this weekend then go for it! But, like Amber said don't be discouraged if its not positive yet- 12dpo is still early. F'xed!!!

Amber, sorry for the bfn- :hugs: IF AF does show- I hope you are now super well rested and relaxed for next cycle.

Silvery, welcome! It sounds like most of us have REs that don't share answers unless asked- me having one too! I think it helps to read up before your appointment and ask as many questions as you need to- don't forget it is your body and your future they are dealing with.


----------



## Silvery

Hello friend, 
Thank you very much for your replies and support. I am happy that I have friends to share. I wish you all good luck and I hope we will get what we want.:flower:

I went for a u/s today and he said still need more gonal fs. Again I have to go on Saturday. But you know today I asked many questions and he replied. He wants me to stay on gonal f for two more cycles. Because I responded well in my first cycle. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Princess Lou

Hey Ladies!

I have been taking the injection at 11pm but tonight, due to unplanned events, I won't be able to take it at that time without great difficulties, would taking it about 9:30 - 10:00 be okay? I know that I have a certain amount of time in which to take it but not sure what the time scale is.

I may be over thinking things but wanted to make sure before I did anything.

Thanks.


----------



## mizuno

Princess Lou said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I have been taking the injection at 11pm but tonight, due to unplanned events, I won't be able to take it at that time without great difficulties, would taking it about 9:30 - 10:00 be okay? I know that I have a certain amount of time in which to take it but not sure what the time scale is.
> 
> I may be over thinking things but wanted to make sure before I did anything.
> 
> Thanks.

Hi Lou, I was not so strict with my injections so I would say that's fine.


----------



## alicatt

mizuno said:


> Princess Lou said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I have been taking the injection at 11pm but tonight, due to unplanned events, I won't be able to take it at that time without great difficulties, would taking it about 9:30 - 10:00 be okay? I know that I have a certain amount of time in which to take it but not sure what the time scale is.
> 
> I may be over thinking things but wanted to make sure before I did anything.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Hi Lou, I was not so strict with my injections so I would say that's fine.Click to expand...

Me neither, I usually take my injections within a 2 hour window, so between 10-12pm is when I do mine.


----------



## Chiles

Princess Lou, I agree with the other ladies as well. I rather take it before its time than later though. :dust:

Hey wonderful Gonal Girls!!! Wish you all nothing but the best!!!!

Allicat everything is sounding promising!!!! Good Luck!!!!!! I am looking forward to your updates!!!!


----------



## alicatt

Chiles said:


> Princess Lou, I agree with the other ladies as well. I rather take it before its time than later though. :dust:
> 
> Hey wonderful Gonal Girls!!! Wish you all nothing but the best!!!!
> 
> Allicat everything is sounding promising!!!! Good Luck!!!!!! I am looking forward to your updates!!!!

Nothing new yet.. just 3dp5dt (8dpo) I tested this morning to make sure that the trigger was out of my system, and it was. Now I have to wait a few more days to see if it took. Maybe by Saturday I will know? That would be 12dpo? My beta test isn't until Friday the 28th! UGH.


----------



## Chiles

Allicat, I never was good with waiting to test. I would always eventually give in :haha: but if you decide to test At 12dpo and I still think that may be to early so I would not get discourage if you don't see anything. I was 5 weeks and my line was fairly light. So its also depends on the tests you use. I had a dollar test. I am sure this is going to be a :bfp: for you though!!!! I am excited for you! Maybe we will get more twins!


----------



## momof1making2

Christmas Eve cant come soon enough:happydance:it's my testing day!!! I realy hope these injections worked! I did two months of clomid=nothing ( thin lining) this month I did Clomid with Gonal I had an 8.2 lining, 3 eggs 1:22 and 2:18 with trigger shot, lots of BD and my estrodial numbers were fantastic! I'm no expert on this stuff considering this is my first month but what does this all look like to you gonal girls, any tidbits the FS doesn't discuss my chances with me :wacko:?????


Also how are my other "soon to be testers" doing? Are you as crazy anxious as I am over here? My body doesn't feel different at all however I have a good feeling about this month.


----------



## Kmae

Hi mom, I don't know what good lining is; I know last cycle my lining was barely good (per the RE). But 3 eggs/mature follicles are great and anything over 16mm is great especiallysince your lead folly is over 20mm! I never had my estrodial numbers tested. Should I be??? Got my F'xed!

AFM, I'm 8dpo and am already getting AF symptoms (sore boobs) even though I know that can be a pg sign too. Since I didn't have and meds this cycle I am doubtful. Plus i think my telling sign would be sore nips (it was with my m/c). But I am excited to be able to inject myself again sometime next week though and am looking forward to spending Christmas with my family. I just love Christmas!:happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali - woohoo, I am so excited for you...I hope they are making themselves nice and comfy in that lining of yours.

AFM - had my blood work and u/s done and it seems I have 1follie at 21 and 2 others at15....I'm not to happy about it but I guess all you need is one. I am waiting on my E2 number to see if they want me to continue with the gonal f or trigger with what I have. This would make my iui tomorrow and saturday...I will see what they say once they read my E2 results.


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Ali - woohoo, I am so excited for you...I hope they are making themselves nice and comfy in that lining of yours.
> 
> AFM - had my blood work and u/s done and it seems I have 1follie at 21 and 2 others at15....I'm not to happy about it but I guess all you need is one. I am waiting on my E2 number to see if they want me to continue with the gonal f or trigger with what I have. This would make my iui tomorrow and saturday...I will see what they say once they read my E2 results.

good luck ttcbaby! I hope it works :)

I'm not so sure about this IVF cycle. I seem to be feeling a lot of AF like symptoms, cramping and lower back pain, etc. I'm 5dp5dt which means I'm 10dpo today and I got a BFN this morning :( I bought some FRER's today and I'm hoping that perhaps tomorrow or Saturday it changes, but I'm not keeping my hopes up. Good news is that I have 4 frosties waiting for me if the 2 we transferred don't work. I figure if I'm going to get a BFP it will come by Christmas (that would be 15dpo) so I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Izzie74

Kmae said:


> Hi mom, I don't know what good lining is; I know last cycle my lining was barely good (per the RE).

I had my first scan yesterday and they said my lining was ready. It has to be thinner than 5mm. i was 3.2mm. That means i am now ready to join you girls on Gonal F. I start injecting on Chistmas Eve. Have already done 3 weeks of Buserelin to get this far and needles not bothering me. 

Anyone else starting this week or next?


----------



## momof1making2

Alicatt we are both 10 dpo!!! Those sound like pregnancy symptoms to me doll. It's still VCR early! Fxed for you!!!

Izzie- welcome, I'd this your first month on injectables? Are you taking them by themselves? They don't hurt at all which is great! :babydust:


----------



## alicatt

momof1making2 said:


> Alicatt we are both 10 dpo!!! Those sound like pregnancy symptoms to me doll. It's still VCR early! Fxed for you!!!
> 
> Izzie- welcome, I'd this your first month on injectables? Are you taking them by themselves? They don't hurt at all which is great! :babydust:

Thanks! I'm actually 11dpo today. Still BFN. I feel like AF is coming though, so I am not so sure it worked. I guess time will tell! I'm not going to test again until Monday. I just want to give it a few more days to 'cook'. FX'd for you!


----------



## Izzie74

momof1making2 said:


> Izzie- welcome, I'd this your first month on injectables? Are you taking them by themselves? They don't hurt at all which is great! :babydust:

I am taking Gonal F as part of my IVF treatment. I have had 3 weeks of Buserelin so far and found that fine. Now my lining is thin enough i have the go ahead for Gonal.


----------



## alicatt

Izzie74 said:


> momof1making2 said:
> 
> 
> Izzie- welcome, I'd this your first month on injectables? Are you taking them by themselves? They don't hurt at all which is great! :babydust:
> 
> I am taking Gonal F as part of my IVF treatment. I have had 3 weeks of Buserelin so far and found that fine. Now my lining is thin enough i have the go ahead for Gonal.Click to expand...

Izzie - congrats on starting! I'm at the tail end of my IVF cycle. I should know in a few more days whether it worked or not. I'm still on the fence as to whether it worked, I have a lot of cramping and lower back pain (just like AF). 

So you are doing Gonal F and then will they add Menopur? I did Bravelle and Menopur. IVF is a lot of injections! I'm still doing injections for the progesterone every night. FX'd for your cycle!


----------



## Kmae

Izzie74 said:


> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> Hi mom, I don't know what good lining is; I know last cycle my lining was barely good (per the RE).
> 
> I had my first scan yesterday and they said my lining was ready. It has to be thinner than 5mm. i was 3.2mm. That means i am now ready to join you girls on Gonal F. I start injecting on Chistmas Eve. Have already done 3 weeks of Buserelin to get this far and needles not bothering me.
> 
> Anyone else starting this week or next?Click to expand...

I will be starting Clomid for 5 days then injections for 3 days next week (probably Wednesday). I'm 10dpo today and BFN. My luteal phase is only 11-12 days (without meds) so I expect AF tomorrow or Sunday. 

Ali, I still have my F'xed for you tightly. With my m/c (at 8 weeks) I didn't get a BFP until 14dpo. I tested on 12dpo and nada- not even an evap looking line. So my hopes are still high for you; but, it must be a lot less stressful knowing you have 4 good frosties as insurance!


----------



## ambernov20

Ugh I hate my body. I'm 2 days late and several BFN's later I am just so upset. My cycles have been consistent since we have been TTC. I can't help get my hopes up when AF is late but the BFN's just bring me down. I figured if she isn't here by end of next week I'm calling my RE's office. So much for trying to enjoy the holidays AF has to be a witch and bring me down anyway.


----------



## ttcbaby117

ali - I hope it a shy bfp....fxed for you....

Kmae - sounds a bit like what I did. I used femara instead of clomid though.

amber - sorry hun...that stinks! I hope you also have a shy bfp!

Izzie - good luck hun!

afm -IUI #1 down. We go back in the morning for our last one. DH sperm was not as wonderful as last IUI cycle. It went from 25 million post wash to 11.7 million post wash this time. I wonder why such a difference? I guess it is what it is....like I always say!


----------



## alicatt

I had a BFN last night and have decided to not test for a few more days. I was just driving myself batty! I think I have some symptoms:

* waves of cramping and lower back pain
* headaches that come and go
* cramping thighs
* a wetness down below that smells odd (like semen) 
* sore boobs

Most if not all of these could be caused by the meds on the IVF cycle and the progesterone supplements. So I just don't know?

Hopefully it is all my little embies implanting, and when I test in a few more days, I'll have a BFP!


----------



## momof1making2

Fingers super, double, tipple crossed for you allicat, when is the next day of testing for you? I know we are pretty much the same cycle right now but I'm like you I refuse to pee on a sick right now and get disappointed so Monday I have my beta. Fxed fxed!


----------



## alicatt

momof1making2 said:


> Fingers super, double, tipple crossed for you allicat, when is the next day of testing for you? I know we are pretty much the same cycle right now but I'm like you I refuse to pee on a sick right now and get disappointed so Monday I have my beta. Fxed fxed!

Good luck to you too! My BETA isn't until Friday the 28th. I will use a HPT on Tuesday I think. Just to see if there is any glimmer of hope. FX'd and toes too for you!


----------



## ambernov20

FX'd for you all especially you *alicatt*!!! Hoping those are preggo symptoms!!! They sound like it to me!! 

*TTCbaby* I don't have any experience with the IUI process but hoping the difference doesn't mean anything. Did you do anything differently this cycle? I think the counts can be different if you had intercourse closer to the time but the other girls here might know more. FX for you!!!

Hoping a*licatt* & *Momof1* get BFP's this week!!!

*AFM* I pray please that I get AF or two pink lines!! I am going crazy. 3 days late and....nothing. Does anyone know if going off meds can mess up your cycle? The last 3 cycles I was on Gonal F and decided to take Dec off. My periods were very consistent the last 3 months (and for the last 2 years) and now this month AF decides to be crazy. So hoping that I'll get a BFP but so doubtful. I've always gotten my BFP's before AF was due. :/


----------



## scerena

Hi just thought I'd pop in real quick and say :hi: 

*amber* I have come off meds this cycle I have pcos and I'm straight back on a long cycle! Fx'd it's your bfp tho!

*alicatt* good luck with your testing Hun :hugs:

*momofone* gl with your beta Monday :hugs:

*ttc* I hope your iui works Hun :hugs:


----------



## ambernov20

:hi: *scerena* How's it going?

I've never had a long cycle before.


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> :hi: *scerena* How's it going?
> 
> I've never had a long cycle before.

When I have long cycles it is usually caused by an ovarian cyst. I'm hoping its a late BFP instead!


----------



## Kmae

Alicatt, I hope it's just late implantation!

Amber, maybe you ovulated a little later than you thought? My cycles are all over the place when off meds but typically all long. Hope you get an answer soon.

AFM, major temp drop today and am expecting AF tomorrow (X-mas Eve). But that also means ill be able to do another round of meds soon!


----------



## scerena

Hey *amer *sorry I saw pcos and thought you prob had long cycles :dohh: gl then it's a good sign :)

I'm okay nothin new to report, thanks for asking :)


----------



## bizzibii

:bfn: AF came three days earlier than expected.... :-(


----------



## Kmae

Bizz, :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

bizzibii said:


> :bfn: AF came three days earlier than expected.... :-(

I'm not holding out much hope either, I tested this morning and got a BFN (9dp5dt or 14dpo). I might have seen a faint line on the FRER and the CBE, but they are so faint I wonder if my eye is playing tricks on me? I am going to wait for my BETA on Friday before testing again.


----------



## momof1making2

Beta this morning, :bfn: :sad2: merry Christmas everyone


----------



## bizzibii

Kmae, Mumof1--- :hugs:

Alicatt- there is still hope :hugs:


----------



## Kmae

AF got me Christmas Eve- right on time. I go in for my follicle check tomorrow to see if the huge cyst from last cycle is gone to see if I can do meds this cycle.

Sorry we didn't get the present we wanted on Christmas, but hoping its just a bit belated.


----------



## ambernov20

So sorry *Bizzi*, *Momof1*, and *Kmae* Big hugs to you all!! :hugs:

*Alicatt* you're not out yet!!! I still have my fingers crossed for you!!! :dust:

*AFM* Officially 7 days late and still :bfn: :nope: I'm just so frustrated with this cycle. I'm going to ring my RE later this week and see what she says. Also thinking of asking about metformin. I know I could use some help losing some weight and I don't want my cycles to be out of whack either. 

Either way here's hoping 2013 is our magical year!! Wishing :dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## bonnotron

Hi ladies! I haven't posted here in a while but I've been stalking. I had to sit out a few cycles due to about 10 large ovarian cysts from my first gonal cycle. I'll be back on injectables next cycle. So sorry for the BFNs :nope:


----------



## ambernov20

Hey *bonnotron* :hi: Sorry about all the cysts! :hugs: FX for you this cycle!!


----------



## Izzie74

Had my 5 day blood test this morning. Waiting for the phone to ring to see if i can have a 10 day scan, or need to come in earlier for an 8 day scan (can't do 9 days as they suggest as they are closed on New Years day). Trying to keep busy. If the phone doesn't ring then all is well. Nervous!!!!


----------



## Izzie74

Hospital just phoned and i have to increase my dose. Does that mean it is not working as it should? Has anyone had any experience of this? Do i need to worry that it is not working as it should? Have my scan on the 2nd Jan.


----------



## bonnotron

Izzie - It's a pretty normal thing to adjust the dose as the cycle goes along. Sometimes it goes up, sometimes it goes down. What dose did they start you at? What are you increasing to?

Alicatt - How many days past transfer are you? Keeping my FX'd for you!!

AFM - I'm on Day 1. Waiting for the nurse to call me back with my plan for this cycle. They are most likely increasing my dose. I'm REALLY nervous after having 10 cysts at 150iu. 

Has anyone here had a short LP while on progesterone? I'm on crinone 8%, and still only have 10 - 11 day LP. I know it's unusual, and can't seem to find anyone else with the same issue.


----------



## Izzie74

bonnotron: I started at 225 and have to go up to 300. Starting to feel bloated now which is rather unpleasant.


----------



## alicatt

Got the official word today.. BFN :( Hopefully I will have more success with my 4 :cold:


----------



## momof1making2

Alicatt- :hugs: I'm so sorry hun :(


----------



## ambernov20

:hugs: *allicat *soooo sorry!! FX for the frosties!!! :cold:

*bonnotron* I had short lp on crinone too. Mine was 10-11. My nurse changed my last cycle to 2 crinone a day and that helped me get to 12. But my RE didn't seem all that worried about it.

*AFM* CD39 and still no AF. I'mm be calling my RE Monday and see what she wants me to do.


----------



## momof1making2

ambernov20 said:


> :hugs: *allicat *soooo sorry!! FX for the frosties!!! :cold:
> 
> *bonnotron* I had short lp on crinone too. Mine was 10-11. My nurse changed my last cycle to 2 crinone a day and that helped me get to 12. But my RE didn't seem all that worried about it.
> 
> *AFM* CD39 and still no AF. I'mm be calling my RE Monday and see what she wants me to do.

It is Bizarre how long your cycle is taking, has it ever been this long before?:hugs: fxed that the ugly :witch: shows her face so you can start a new cycle.


----------



## ambernov20

*Momof1* no my cycles have never taken this long. I have ALWAYS been a 29-30 day cycle kind of girl. I'll be calling my RE Monday. Hoping it's a sign that we should go back on the meds! FX for us all!!!


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> *Momof1* no my cycles have never taken this long. I have ALWAYS been a 29-30 day cycle kind of girl. I'll be calling my RE Monday. Hoping it's a sign that we should go back on the meds! FX for us all!!!

Amber.. most women have a 12-16 day LP.. it is due to the progesterone in your body. If your period doesn't come by day 16, the you might have a cyst. They prolong the LP portion of your cycle. I did some reading on this as my cycle would do this on occasion too. Perhaps 2 times a year. Most of the time it was caused by cysts. I'd go in as soon as you can to have an ultrasound to rule out a cyst. Failing that, they can give you a pill to take that will bring on your period. I can't remember the name of it but if worked for me in the past. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## bizzibii

alicatt said:


> Got the official word today.. BFN :( Hopefully I will have more success with my 4 :cold:


:hugs: so sorry to hear that


----------



## alicatt

bizzibii said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Got the official word today.. BFN :( Hopefully I will have more success with my 4 :cold:
> 
> 
> :hugs: so sorry to hear thatClick to expand...

Thanks bizzi.. AF came today.. Will see my FS next week to figure out what to do next.


----------



## ambernov20

Yep 11 days late now. I am going to call the RE in the morning. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> Yep 11 days late now. I am going to call the RE in the morning. I'll keep you posted.

I'm calling the FS tomorrow too! I hope he helps you out! Let me know what they say!


----------



## Kmae

Alicatt,:hugs: Im glad you have your 4 frosties that you can try again with.

Amber, you may not have ovulated yet or ovulated late. The RE will know what's going on with an ultrasound. You may need to take Provera to induce AF then take injections to ensure you ovulate. I hope the RE gives you a clear answer.

AFM, I had my baseline ultrasound done and the cyst shrunk to 8mm- so I was cleared to do another combo cycle (clomid then injections). I will go in on Thursday to see how things are progressing. I'm hoping to get 3-4fmature ollicles this time around. 

Bonnotron, did they give you a reason why they are upping your dose? How many mature follicles did you get with your last dose? either way- I hope you don't get all those cysts this time!


----------



## alicatt

Kmae said:


> Alicatt,:hugs: Im glad you have your 4 frosties that you can try again with.
> 
> Amber, you may not have ovulated yet or ovulated late. The RE will know what's going on with an ultrasound. You may need to take Provera to induce AF then take injections to ensure you ovulate. I hope the RE gives you a clear answer.
> 
> AFM, I had my baseline ultrasound done and the cyst shrunk to 8mm- so I was cleared to do another combo cycle (clomid then injections). I will go in on Thursday to see how things are progressing. I'm hoping to get 3-4fmature ollicles this time around.
> 
> Bonnotron, did they give you a reason why they are upping your dose? How many mature follicles did you get with your last dose? either way- I hope you don't get all those cysts this time!

Thanks! Yes having the frosties made this negative a little easier to handle. I have a question though. Has anyone done an IUI after an IVF? I have heard that after IVF your body still has some leftover meds in it and it helps you ovulate more follicles than you normally would the cycle after IVF. I have 1 vial left of donor sperm ($750 value), and it is going to go to waste if I don't use it for an IUI. So I was thinking, what if I did an IUI this month? Then use the FET at another time? IDK. Trying to decide what to do?


----------



## momof1making2

Alicatt-:hugs: I'm so sorry Af got you! as for some advice to give I was wondering, what does FET stand for so I can try and help? 

Kmae- Yay the cyst shrunk that's great news! Have they suggested a straight injection cycle rather than a clomid combo cycle for you yet?

Amber- I really hope they can give you some answers tomorrow on your UBBER LONG cycle:flower:

AFM- FS appointment went well this morning, having an HSG scan on my tubes on Wed to see if there is any blockage ( something they haven't done yet). FS also said that the fluid dispersed during the scan sometimes helps get rid of "cobwebs" in my tubes that they cant see via X-ray and many woman get pregnant right after so FXed [-o&lt;. Also, I am going to straight Gonal F injections this month ( no clomid). I responded very well last month on my "combo" cycle so I am interested to see how a straight injection cycle will go. They are switching me off clomid/combo because my "HOO HA" drys up so bad that poor OH bleeds if I don't have enough preseed on hand and my periods are soooooo light ( thin lining); injections should prevent these (clomid) side effects so FXed. Leaving for Florida:plane: on the 10th with DD and OH which should be right when I ovulate or right after depending on how well I respond, cant wait for vaca, this family really needs it, and Ofcource DISNEYWORLD is on the list:winkwink:

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE!!!!:drunk:


----------



## alicatt

momof1making2 said:


> Alicatt-:hugs: I'm so sorry Af got you! as for some advice to give I was wondering, what does FET stand for so I can try and help?
> 
> Kmae- Yay the cyst shrunk that's great news! Have they suggested a straight injection cycle rather than a clomid combo cycle for you yet?
> 
> Amber- I really hope they can give you some answers tomorrow on your UBBER LONG cycle:flower:
> 
> AFM- FS appointment went well this morning, having an HSG scan on my tubes on Wed to see if there is any blockage ( something they haven't done yet). FS also said that the fluid dispersed during the scan sometimes helps get rid of "cobwebs" in my tubes that they cant see via X-ray and many woman get pregnant right after so FXed [-o&lt;. Also, I am going to straight Gonal F injections this month ( no clomid). I responded very well last month on my "combo" cycle so I am interested to see how a straight injection cycle will go. They are switching me off clomid/combo because my "HOO HA" drys up so bad that poor OH bleeds if I don't have enough preseed on hand and my periods are soooooo light ( thin lining); injections should prevent these (clomid) side effects so FXed. Leaving for Florida:plane: on the 10th with DD and OH which should be right when I ovulate or right after depending on how well I respond, cant wait for vaca, this family really needs it, and Ofcource DISNEYWORLD is on the list:winkwink:
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE!!!!:drunk:


FET = frozen embryo transfer basically transferring back the extra embryos I made during my last IVF.

Have fun in FL! Sometimes a vacation is exactly what you need to get pregnant! 


Happy New Years!


----------



## Izzie74

Got my 9 day scan tomorrow (except it is 10 days due to new years). Egg collection is getting closer and i am getting nervous about everything. There are too many what ifs. Aaaaaggggh!


----------



## alicatt

Izzie74 said:


> Got my 9 day scan tomorrow (except it is 10 days due to new years). Egg collection is getting closer and i am getting nervous about everything. There are too many what ifs. Aaaaaggggh!

Congrats! I bet you are excited to see how many follicles you have and how big they are! It won't be long now!

Happ New Year ladies!!

My appt is on Thursday to figure out where to go next. IUI, or FET? More testing is definitely needed. Will let you all know how it goes!

Izzie.. if you start feeling bloated, drink plenty of electrolytes and eat protein, it will help you feel better in the days leading up to ER and ET.

:hug:


----------



## Izzie74

alicatt said:


> Izzie.. if you start feeling bloated, drink plenty of electrolytes and eat protein, it will help you feel better in the days leading up to ER and ET.
> 
> :hug:

Thanks for the advice - is that sports drinks?

I am getting mild pain on alternate sides each evening, terrible wind and constipation (sorry tmi!). Looking forward to seeing what they will say tomorrow! :headspin: fxed


----------



## alicatt

Izzie74 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Izzie.. if you start feeling bloated, drink plenty of electrolytes and eat protein, it will help you feel better in the days leading up to ER and ET.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Thanks for the advice - is that sports drinks?
> 
> I am getting mild pain on alternate sides each evening, terrible wind and constipation (sorry tmi!). Looking forward to seeing what they will say tomorrow! :headspin: fxedClick to expand...

Yes, things like gatorade, or even pedialyte. Not sure if they have those things in the UK? Protein shakes and protein bars help with the bloating. I took stool softeners to help with the constipation. It might get worse after the ER so you might want to ask your FS tomorrow if it is OK to take stool softeners to help out. Mine said it was OK, but you never know, each FS is different! Best of luck tomorrow! There is an IVF thread I have been on for Oct/Nov/Dec but I think we are going to start a new IVF thread for the first quarter of 2013 since a few of us failed this last time around. Here is the link to the current IVF thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1179015-ivf-oct-nov-dec.html


----------



## Kmae

Alicatt, even Clomid seems to stay in my body for a month or so after, but, I am not sure if you would still ovulate more than one egg or not- IVFu meds are a lot stronger so they probably have a more intense staying power. I would see what your RE thinks would give you a better chance. If you are not doing FEZt this cyle then I would say do IUI as you have nothing to loose ( except or the cost of IUI).

Momof, my RE asked if I wanted to do all injections or not this round- but since they finally got my dosage right, I thought I would try another combo cycle. I respond very well (the first time- too well) on the Clomid/injections- even on the lowest dose. I am afraid I'll overstim if I just do the injections alone. But if I dont get pg this round, then I will do a round of just injections next since I believe it gives you an even stronger ovulation and doesn't have the drying side effects that Clomid has.

Izzie, let us know how your scan goes. I hope there are tons of follicles developing!


----------



## alicatt

Thanks Kmae! I have an appt on Thursday with my FS and we'll figure out what to do next. I will let you all know what we decide!

Cool that the combo works for you, I didn't like how clomid made me feel or how thin my lining was on it. Best of luck in the new year!


----------



## momof1making2

Izzie- GL on the scan doll.

Alicatt- Thanks for filling me in ;o) I cant wait to hear what you end up going with this month!

Kmae- I am on my first round of just injections. I responded well to the combo cycle last month but it didn't work and I was so dry + thin lining so we are trying injections only. I cant wait to see how my follies respond. I am very scared of over stimulating though. I have my us on Friday to see how it is going. When is your scan?


----------



## alicatt

momof1making2 said:


> Izzie- GL on the scan doll.
> 
> Alicatt- Thanks for filling me in ;o) I cant wait to hear what you end up going with this month!
> 
> Kmae- I am on my first round of just injections. I responded well to the combo cycle last month but it didn't work and I was so dry + thin lining so we are trying injections only. I cant wait to see how my follies respond. I am very scared of over stimulating though. I have my us on Friday to see how it is going. When is your scan?

You might also want to try using mucinex or evening primrose oil to improve your CM. I know it sounds odd using mucinex to get your CM to be greater, but it helps to loosen mucus in your body, including your female parts. Evening primrose oil can be used up until ovulation as well, but you need to stop taking it as soon as you ovulate as it can hinder implantation. 

Best of luck to you this cycle! I'll let you all know how my appt with my FS goes on Thursday. Hopefully he has some ideas on how to get my body to allow for implantation. FX'd for you!


----------



## Kmae

momof1making2 said:


> Izzie- GL on the scan doll.
> 
> Alicatt- Thanks for filling me in ;o) I cant wait to hear what you end up going with this month!
> 
> Kmae- I am on my first round of just injections. I responded well to the combo cycle last month but it didn't work and I was so dry + thin lining so we are trying injections only. I cant wait to see how my follies respond. I am very scared of over stimulating though. I have my us on Friday to see how it is going. When is your scan?

My scan is Thursday. It couldn't come soon enough! I can't wait to find out how your follies are developing!

I tried musinex and EPO but neither seemed to give me EWCM. I have never really had any even in a non medicated cycle- which could be one of the problems. I'm hoping IUI will help with that as the lil swimmers won't have to swim far.


----------



## Izzie74

Kmae said:


> Izzie, let us know how your scan goes. I hope there are tons of follicles developing!

I have 20 folicles, 15 of which are at a good growth level. Just waiting for blood test results to see if i need to change dose of Gonal. Have another scan on Friday and may go for egg collection on Monday if all well! :happydance: so relieved!


----------



## Kmae

Izzie74 said:


> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> Izzie, let us know how your scan goes. I hope there are tons of follicles developing!
> 
> I have 20 folicles, 15 of which are at a good growth level. Just waiting for blood test results to see if i need to change dose of Gonal. Have another scan on Friday and may go for egg collection on Monday if all well! :happydance: so relieved!Click to expand...

:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali - so sorry for the bfn...yes i have heard of ladies doing IUI right after IVF for the same reason you explained. I read about it sometime ago on another board...let us know what you decide.

Amber - any news as to why your cycle is so late?

bonno -welcome back!

Izzie - what awesome numbers hun!

kmae - good luck on your scan, I cant wait to hear about it!

Lotus - OMG.....huge congrats hun! Will they do another beta? What protocol were you on? How many did you put back in? Sorry for all the questions...I am just curious as I might be doing IVF soon.

Lola - woohoo for oving!

Tonya - happy to hear that....

under - awesome news hun!

afm - I have 2 corpus luteum cysts to contend with. My abdomen is the size of a 5 month pregnant woman and to top that off I am suffering from the worst trapped wind I have ever had. I went to the dr this morning and he said the cysts are 48 mm on my left and 38 on my right....So what now? As for the gas he really didnt want to give me anything because of the fear that i might be pg. I guess we have to wait and see if I am pg first! Anyone know anything about Corpus Luteum cysts?


----------



## momof1making2

Izzy- WOO HOO thats awesome news!!!

kmae- I cant wait to here about your can on thursday, how many IUI's have you had so far?

I heard that preseed is great for TI, anyone try that for CM issues?

AFM: HSG went great today tubes are wide open, cant wait to give myself another shot tonight ;o)


----------



## ttcbaby117

mom - that is awesome news!!!! woohoo!


----------



## ambernov20

Ok so this morning cd44 turned into cd1!! Yay!!! I was putting off calling my RE til Monday when the kids would be back in school. So glad she finally came on her own!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

sorry for af hun, but glad at least you know what is going on now!


----------



## Kmae

momof1making2 said:


> Izzy- WOO HOO thats awesome news!!!
> 
> kmae- I cant wait to here about your can on thursday, how many IUI's have you had so far?
> 
> I heard that preseed is great for TI, anyone try that for CM issues?
> 
> AFM: HSG went great today tubes are wide open, cant wait to give myself another shot tonight ;o)

That's great news that your tubes are wide open. Your supposed to be a little more fertile after having a HSG so GL!

So far I have had 2 IUIs. 1 on Clomid and 1 on a combo cycle. This one will be my 3rd. Hoping 3rd times the charm! I used preseed for at least 5 cycles so not sure it's doing much for me. However, grapefruit juice seems to help for me. I read it somewhere and although I don't have EWCM it is more watery after drinking it. 

Amber, I'm so glad AF started. Will you be doing meds this cycle?

Ttcbaby, I had major trapped gas right after I did my last trigger/IUI. It was SO uncomfortable. I read that's GasX is safe during pg so I took some of that. It didn't make all the gas go away but gave me some relief.


----------



## ambernov20

*Momof1* I love preseed! It helps out a lot and it's nice knowing you're using something that's helpful not harmful to the lil swimmers.

*ttcbaby* I don't know anything about the cysts. FX for you!

*AFM* Yep CD1! Never been so happy to see AF! I was really hesitant on taking anything to make it start. I called to report to my RE but I don't know if they are open. A man answered and I've never seen a man in the office area. So it may have been an answering service. Sure hope they are open tomorrow if not then at least by Friday as that will be CD3. If they aren't will I still be able to start meds and stuff on CD6? Anyone know?


----------



## momof1making2

Amber- Thank God the witch finally showed her ugly face so you can start a new cycle,.I'm sorry that this was such a hard month for you fxed that next month is much better and that your BFP shows her face instead ;).

I have my u/s in the morning fx for good follies. Has anyone here ever had to use the "mix it yourself" gonal injections? That had to be one of the worse things I gave gone through thus far with ttc. I much rather prefer the pen but it was a free sample so I really can't complain.I just hope I never have to experience that again :nope:. Anyone else have to go through that?


----------



## mizuno

hello ladies, I'm back here to stalk. Nothing to report from my end. Taking a break from meds for a few months until we decide whether or not to do IVF.

Ali - sorry about your BFN. Have you been diagnosed with any particular problem? Have they given you any reason why the IVFs didn't work? Fingers crossed for your next cycle.

Momof1 - I also don't have much EWCM and have tried every supplement possible. The only thing that helped me was estrogen. When I was on it, I had EWCM for 4 days and in ridiculous quantities (sorry TMI - but I was really excited). I should say that my estrogen is on the lower side, and I'm pretty sure that that's what's causing my non-existent EWCM and thin lining - but that may not be your problem. 

Izzi - congrats on the awesome numbers. My biggest fear for IVF is that I'll go through all the trouble of injecting myself and will not get enough follicles. 

Kmae - good luck with this cycle!

Amber - I feel your relief at AF arriving. I had a couple of 44-45 day cycles as well. They suck!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks ladies....dr basically said to sit and wait to see if I get the bfp...then she can make a plan of action.

momof1 - I had to do 2 injections with the mix it yourself one and I found they burned when going in...the pen never did that! It was horrible!


----------



## Izzie74

:( hopsital phoned later that day and i have another polyp. They may have to freeze the embryos and operate before doing FET at a later date. So gutted. Knew everything was going too smoothly. Going to find out more tomorrow.


----------



## ttcbaby117

awww sorry to hear that Izzie.....


----------



## alicatt

Izzie74 said:


> :( hopsital phoned later that day and i have another polyp. They may have to freeze the embryos and operate before doing FET at a later date. So gutted. Knew everything was going too smoothly. Going to find out more tomorrow.

Izzie - it is often better to do a FET than a fresh transfer, as sometimes the meds make it difficult for the embryos to implant. So maybe this is all for the best? I hope it all turns out OK!


----------



## alicatt

mizuno said:


> hello ladies, I'm back here to stalk. Nothing to report from my end. Taking a break from meds for a few months until we decide whether or not to do IVF.
> 
> Ali - sorry about your BFN. Have you been diagnosed with any particular problem? Have they given you any reason why the IVFs didn't work? Fingers crossed for your next cycle.
> 
> Momof1 - I also don't have much EWCM and have tried every supplement possible. The only thing that helped me was estrogen. When I was on it, I had EWCM for 4 days and in ridiculous quantities (sorry TMI - but I was really excited). I should say that my estrogen is on the lower side, and I'm pretty sure that that's what's causing my non-existent EWCM and thin lining - but that may not be your problem.
> 
> Izzi - congrats on the awesome numbers. My biggest fear for IVF is that I'll go through all the trouble of injecting myself and will not get enough follicles.
> 
> Kmae - good luck with this cycle!
> 
> Amber - I feel your relief at AF arriving. I had a couple of 44-45 day cycles as well. They suck!

Mizuno - I am unexplained at this point. 3 IUIs 2 IVFs and no implantation at all! So odd! My FS is befuddled. He said my embryos look wonderful and he can't figure out why they didn't implant. My FS is now doing more testing that will take 2 weeks to come back. He is doing what he called the immunology panel and the clotting panel. This will determine if there is anything causing my body to reject the embryos. Then we will do a FET in mid Feburary I guess. I will have to sit out this month :(


----------



## Kmae

Ali, I'm sorry you have to sit out this month. I have to sit out every other month due to cysts caused by the meds so I know how frustrating that can be. But, I hope your FS finds something that is easily fixable (like clotting).

Momof: Yes, I have to mix my own meds. I take Menopur (which is a FSH like Gonal) and have to mix saline with the powder then inject. It was intimidating the first two days but now me and my DH are pros.

AFM, went in for my folly check today and I have 4 mature follicles! 2 at 19, 1 at 17 and the other probably around 17. My RE didn't want to measure the last one since he is supposed to cancel cycles at 4 mature follicles; but, he knew it was mature (probably another 17). He kind of bends the rules a bit. He gave me the multiples talk (again) and ultimately it was my choice-so we will trigger tonight and IUI on Saturday morning. :happydance:


----------



## ambernov20

Yay *kmae* those numbers sound wonderful!!! :happydance: FX for you!!!

Sorry *ali* :hugs2: that you have to sit out. I haven't been told to sit out yet I bet that's frustrating. It was a hard decision for us to make to sit out December. FX that the time passes quickly!!

So sorry *Izzie* :hugs: about the polyp. Hope they get things taken care of soon and you'll be on your way to the FET before you know it!! 

*momof1* The only thing I have had to mix is the trigger. But that doesn't sound like fun mixing the gonal. I love the pen!!

*AFM* still no word from the RE's office. I'm going to call in the morning to double check and see if they are closed this week. Wish I would have thought to ask when I called yesterday :dohh: 

Does anyone know if I will still be able to start gonal on cd6? Was really hoping to jump back into a medicated cycle but scared I'll have to wait because of the dang holidays :sad2:


----------



## Izzie74

alicatt said:


> Izzie - it is often better to do a FET than a fresh transfer, as sometimes the meds make it difficult for the embryos to implant. So maybe this is all for the best? I hope it all turns out OK!

Thank you - i googled last night and found some research that said this. Will find out in the next couple of hours, but not so nervous now. Thank you


----------



## momof1making2

Hi ladies happy friday to you ALL! Anyone have any exciting plans over the weekend? OH and I are having a big date night tonight and I cant wait :headspin:!

so afm w/ ttc- Follie scan this morning = 10,11, 13 and 14. They are keeping me at 75iu over the weekend since my body is responding so well to it and I will have another scan on Monday to determine when to trigger. This is my first month of straight injections so I wasn't sure what to expect at my scan. My lining was at a 9.2 and still cooking, which is huge for me. I'm so excited that I actually have a lining this month. Fxed fxed


Izzy-:flower: :hugs: :hug: :hugs::flower:


----------



## momof1making2

Amber have to heard anything yet from your re? Were you able to start Gonal on cd6? Fxed for you hun!


----------



## mizuno

alicatt said:


> Mizuno - I am unexplained at this point. 3 IUIs 2 IVFs and no implantation at all! So odd! My FS is befuddled. He said my embryos look wonderful and he can't figure out why they didn't implant. My FS is now doing more testing that will take 2 weeks to come back. He is doing what he called the immunology panel and the clotting panel. This will determine if there is anything causing my body to reject the embryos. Then we will do a FET in mid Feburary I guess. I will have to sit out this month :(

don't you just hate the "unexplained" part of it? I feel like I would be able to handle it better if I knew the reason.
Anyway, thanks for the info, I will ask my FS about doing those tests as well. She's so difficult to deal with, I have a feeling she won't do it. But it's worth a try. 
Too bad you have to sit this month out, but at least you will get some answers in the end. I;ve been sitting out the last 3 months - this was self-imposed. I was driving myself insane with injections, probing, testing, doctor's appointments and just needed a break. But I think I'm ready to get back into it next month.


----------



## Izzie74

Got to go for another scan on Sunday and probable egg collection on Tuesday. They cannot decide between them if the polyp wil be a problem or not. It is in the middle which is apparently good as would be more of a problem at the top or bottom. However they might decide not to risk it. Hoping for an answer on Sunday, these people sure know how to string out your nerves!

Thanks for all the support. xx


----------



## momof1making2

Kmae said:


> Ali, I'm sorry you have to sit out this month. I have to sit out every other month due to cysts caused by the meds so I know how frustrating that can be. But, I hope your FS finds something that is easily fixable (like clotting).
> 
> Momof: Yes, I have to mix my own meds. I take Menopur (which is a FSH like Gonal) and have to mix saline with the powder then inject. It was intimidating the first two days but now me and my DH are pros.
> 
> AFM, went in for my folly check today and I have 4 mature follicles! 2 at 19, 1 at 17 and the other probably around 17. My RE didn't want to measure the last one since he is supposed to cancel cycles at 4 mature follicles; but, he knew it was mature (probably another 17). He kind of bends the rules a bit. He gave me the multiples talk (again) and ultimately it was my choice-so we will trigger tonight and IUI on Saturday morning. :happydance:

I am so happy for you :wohoo:! GL tomorrow:flower: Fxed that those :spermy: Attack your eggs. How exciting would it be if you got multiples :twingirls::twinboys::oneofeach: well maybe not that many:haha: but Two would be great, it means that god double blesses you :winkwink: GL, FXED!!!!


----------



## alicatt

Izzie74 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Izzie - it is often better to do a FET than a fresh transfer, as sometimes the meds make it difficult for the embryos to implant. So maybe this is all for the best? I hope it all turns out OK!
> 
> Thank you - i googled last night and found some research that said this. Will find out in the next couple of hours, but not so nervous now. Thank youClick to expand...

I'll be doing a FET in Feb/Mar since my fresh transfer didn't work. My FS even mentioned that some women do better with FET than fresh. :hug:


----------



## momof1making2

alicatt said:


> Izzie74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> Izzie - it is often better to do a FET than a fresh transfer, as sometimes the meds make it difficult for the embryos to implant. So maybe this is all for the best? I hope it all turns out OK!
> 
> Thank you - i googled last night and found some research that said this. Will find out in the next couple of hours, but not so nervous now. Thank youClick to expand...
> 
> I'll be doing a FET in Feb/Mar since my fresh transfer didn't work. My FS even mentioned that some women do better with FET than fresh. :hug:Click to expand...

This will be wonderful to look forward to. I will have my fingers , double tripple, quadrupley crossed for you that month!:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies - bfn for me 12 dpo...I will catch up with everyone in a little while!


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> hey ladies - bfn for me 12 dpo...I will catch up with everyone in a little while!

So sorry to hear that :hug:


----------



## Izzie74

I have probably my last injection tomorrow and egg collection Tuesday. Been in a bit of pain today - it hurts wheni walk, cough, laugh and go to the toilet. I hope this is becasue it is working well. I have a scan tomorrow morning. Has anyone else expereinced abdominal pain in the final stages of Gonal?


----------



## alicatt

Izzie74 said:


> I have probably my last injection tomorrow and egg collection Tuesday. Been in a bit of pain today - it hurts wheni walk, cough, laugh and go to the toilet. I hope this is becasue it is working well. I have a scan tomorrow morning. Has anyone else expereinced abdominal pain in the final stages of Gonal?

Izzy.. when doing IVF, they try to hyper stimulate your ovaries, that means that they get a little swollen, and with all the extra follicles, they are way bigger than normal. Just think, each follicle at the time of collection should be 15-20mm, and most women have 10-30 of those! Then your ovary that is the size of your thumb is probably the size of an orange. So it is normal to feel a little uncomfortable, there is a lot going on down there. My FS said, if I gained more than 5 lbs in a day, or if I had trouble breathing to contact them, and/or go to the hospital. I hope this helps! Did they tell you what your estrogen level was? That is usually a good way to measure how close you are to your egg collection.

Best of luck tomorrow!


----------



## momof1making2

I'm so sorry TTCbaby :hugs: :hug: :hugs: Fxed that next month brings great things for you!!

Izzy- I am on Gonal with TI and I am on my last two days on injections; I feel the pain already. I only have 4 follies that are growing to size, with IVF i'm sure you have many more and are probably feeling twice as much pain as I am. But to answer your question it is absolutely entirely normal I felt it last month on injections too:flower:. With gonal you want to feel the pain, that way you know it's doing it's job:winkwink:. GL!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Izzie - feel better hun and good luck in your er!

thanks Momof - I am trying to set up everything for IVF in march...I am hoping we will have enough funds by then!


----------



## momof1making2

ttcbaby117 said:


> Izzie - feel better hun and good luck in your er!
> 
> thanks Momof - I am trying to set up everything for IVF in march...I am hoping we will have enough funds by then!

I was just stalking your personal journal and got so emotional over the last week of your ttc journey! I wish I could just reach through this comp and give you the biggest hug hun! so I'll do second best........... :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: I'm sending you lots of :babydust: all the way from Maine!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

awww thank you so much momof1...that means so much to me. This ttc stuff is so hard and it is nice to have someone like you supporting me ;)

I am sending you all the baby dust for this cycle, I hope you get your bfp!


----------



## Kmae

Ttcbaby,:hugs: I hate that you got a BFN. :hugs: I hope you are able to do the IVF in March. 

Momof1, what cd are you on? How big we're your 4 follicles?

Izzie, I have my fingers tightly crossed for you!

AFM, I just had my IUI this morning (36hrs after trigger). They said DH's sample was good but didn't record the numbers so I don't know how good. So here's hoping it worked. We will BD tonight to be on the safe side!


----------



## Izzie74

Egg Collection all set for Tuesday. I have 13 folicles ready and will take the last injection tonight. Three drs have now said that the polyp will 'probably' not be a problem due to it's position and they can get round it to implant the egg. Final decision at Egg Collection. fxd! x


----------



## bizzibii

sorry for all the BFN's girlies... 

going to my FS in two weeks to have a chat regarding IVF. 

My last IUI cycle was strange. I started spotting day 7 and 4 days later it turned into full AF. Doesn't that mean something went wrong?

For some reason I don't have any expectations regarding IVF. Is it wrong to start thinking that I may never have a child?

Everybody says" stay positive, it will work " , and all I can think off is " shut the f**k up" and stop telling me it's gonna be ok cos you don't know that. 

Many women fall pregnant after years of infertility but many don't. What if I am in that group. How will I cope......

I hate the way I feel right now :-(


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Everybody!! Not sure if anyone remembers me, but I was pretty active on this thread back in the summer when my husband and I were TTC with an RE. After one too many meltdowns, we decided to take a break...of course we tried on our own, but alas...no success! I've been keeping up with all of you of course...and I've been thinking about reasserting myself as we have an appt. w/ the RE scheduled for the 24th and odds are we'll be trying IVF. Just wanted to let you know bizzibii, that we'll be in the same boat at about the same time. It made me sad to read your post about possibly not getting pregnant. I know how you feel, but if you think about it, hope is all we gals have, well hope and a huge amount of medical technology!!! I'm sure you've heard it many a time, but you're only 29...it didn't happen for me til I was 36, and now I'm a few months short of 40 and it ain't happening again!!! But I'm staying hopeful and you should too!! When's your iVF consultation??


----------



## alicatt

Hi Ladies..

I've had 3 failed IUIs and 2 failed IVFs. I'm now doing some really detailed testing on clotting factors, and autoimmune factors as well as something called NK (natural killers). There are plenty of reasons that women don't get pregnant when everything is perfect. I'm living proof! I just think and pray daily that it will happen. I know it is difficult to stay positive and to keep hoping and praying for something when it is not happening. I just turned 40 in the fall, and my time is running out, but I keep telling myself it will happen. 

Things to think about when you have had several failures:

*Diet *- up to 85% of unexplained infertility is caused by gluten intolerance
*Hormones *- are you hypo/hyper thyroid? Get your TSH close or under 2
*Ovarian Reserve* - is yours compromised? Get your AMH tested and your antral follicle count (this is for ladies that are in their 30s-40s).
*Male Factor* - are his swimmers OK?
*Egg Quality* - there are supplements you can take: CoQ10, Maca Root, Royal Jelly, Vitamin D
*Implantation Issues* - pineapple core, selenium or brazil nuts, walking to get that blood flowing
*Clotting issues* - if you have had repeat implantation failure or repeat miscarriage, you should have this tested
*Autoimmune disorders* - repeat implantation failure or repeat miscarriage - get this tested
*NK Cells* - are you one of those people that never gets sick? You could have overactive NK cells that are great for your immune system, but not so great for getting pregnant. These cells can attack the embryo and stop it from implanting.

I haven't gotten the results from my tests on clotting, autoimmune and NK cells, so I'm not quite sure what the Dr will recommend. However I have been told that they have ways to treat most of the issues. You just need to get in to see your FS and walk through your histories with them, and don't be afraid to ask questions! :hug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kmae - so happy you are in the TWW. I hope this is it for you!

Bizz - Those doubt are sometimes a horrible reality. All of us LTTTTCers can relate to feeling that at least once during this journey. Truth is we really have not control whether we get pg or not, but we have to continue to increase our odds by doing what we are doing. Hopefully, one day we will all our lil ones and be able to look at them and remember this time in our lives when we were so deseperate for them and it will enable us to love them all the more!

Turkey - welcome back hun! I think I will be doing IVF in March...if we can swing it financially.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Alicatt - I have been thinking about the clotting, immune issues, and the NK Cell thing myself. However because I am self pay I dont know if I can afford all of the testing as well as IVF. My dr has not even brought these things up to me. I guess she wants to try IVF once first and then go from there. How much does this kind of testing entail? Is it just a blood test?


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Alicatt - I have been thinking about the clotting, immune issues, and the NK Cell thing myself. However because I am self pay I dont know if I can afford all of the testing as well as IVF. My dr has not even brought these things up to me. I guess she wants to try IVF once first and then go from there. How much does this kind of testing entail? Is it just a blood test?

I have health insurance and it pays 100% for all in-network labs. However the lady did say that the cost of those labs was over $3000. The NK testing is not done through my normal in-network lab and they called me on Friday to get payment of $580. They said they would run it through my insurance, but she didn't think it would help. 

They did a long list of initial testing prior to my first IVF as well, it including a full hormonal panel, CF testing and other chromosomal testing, HIV, Hepatitis, and other STD tests as well. I think it was close to $2000 for those tests, but my insurance paid for them.

In addition to the blood work, they also did a tube test and a HSG to make sure that my tubes and uterus were ok, and if I'd had a DH they would have done a SA on him to make sure his :spermy: were OK. 

I know that all of this is expensive, but not doing these tests before doing an IVF cycle could possibly be wasting your money. I'd definitely discuss these things with your Dr, and see what he has to say. He will have a better idea of what you should and shouldn't do prior to your IVF based on your medical history.

IVF is part art and part science, and so much is based on luck too! You can have a perfect cycle like I did last month and still get a :bfn: My FS is still shocked that we didn't get pregnant. He said he was considering submitting my cycle as a journal article because my embryos were so beautiful and that I'm 40 and still being able to do so. His plans were scuppered though since I didn't get pregnant :( I have 4 beautiful embryos on ice :cold: waiting for me and we'll do a FET in Feb or March, and if that fails we still have 1 more chance. I hope my rambling has helped! 

:hug:


----------



## Kmae

Izzie, GL with the egg collection!

Bizz, any of us who have been trying for so long have had these thoughts. I was just thinking today that if I don't get pg this cycle after having 4 mature follicles & IUI- then I will really start to think something is seriously wrong and get even more scared. But like the others have said, hope keeps us going and we are here to support you through this really shitty roller coaster of ttc:hugs:

Turkey, I remember you! I'm happy your back! Let us know if IVF is a go.

Alicatt, thank you for that info! I am actually cutting out gluten for the next month or two (going on vacation in Feb so it might be very difficult). I just went shopping yesterday to load up on gluten free foods. I'll try anything! I would rather be diagnosed with a problem that can be fixed instead of just being labeled unexplained infertility.


----------



## alicatt

Kmae said:


> Izzie, GL with the egg collection!
> 
> Bizz, any of us who have been trying for so long have had these thoughts. I was just thinking today that if I don't get pg this cycle after having 4 mature follicles & IUI- then I will really start to think something is seriously wrong and get even more scared. But like the others have said, hope keeps us going and we are here to support you through this really shitty roller coaster of ttc:hugs:
> 
> Turkey, I remember you! I'm happy your back! Let us know if IVF is a go.
> 
> Alicatt, thank you for that info! I am actually cutting out gluten for the next month or two (going on vacation in Feb so it might be very difficult). I just went shopping yesterday to load up on gluten free foods. I'll try anything! I would rather be diagnosed with a problem that can be fixed instead of just being labeled unexplained infertility.

I agree! Being GF is not that difficult. I barely even eat GF foods that aren't naturally GF. For example, I don't buy GF bread, crackers, or pasta. I figure why do I need those foods? Sure on occasion it is nice to have a cookie, or a sandwich, but I choose to steer clear of those foods most of the time. I get carbs from rice, quinoa, potatoes (sweet and regular), beans and other vegetables. So my meals are fruit, dairy, vegetables, legumes and lean meat, with limited grains. :thumbup: Yes, vacations can be difficult, but just stick with things like seafood, steak, chicken, rice, potatoes, vegetables, fruit, etc. Even more important.. have fun on your vacation! Being stress free really helps with fertility too!!!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Hey Everybody!! Not sure if anyone remembers me, but I was pretty active on this thread back in the summer when my husband and I were TTC with an RE. After one too many meltdowns, we decided to take a break...of course we tried on our own, but alas...no success! I've been keeping up with all of you of course...and I've been thinking about reasserting myself as we have an appt. w/ the RE scheduled for the 24th and odds are we'll be trying IVF. Just wanted to let you know bizzibii, that we'll be in the same boat at about the same time. It made me sad to read your post about possibly not getting pregnant. I know how you feel, but if you think about it, hope is all we gals have, well hope and a huge amount of medical technology!!! I'm sure you've heard it many a time, but you're only 29...it didn't happen for me til I was 36, and now I'm a few months short of 40 and it ain't happening again!!! But I'm staying hopeful and you should too!! When's your iVF consultation??

Turkey.. I meant to say this earlier.. there is another thread for IVFs: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...ivf-jan-feb-mar-2013-everyone-welcome-27.html

It might be of some help to you as they are all going through IVF. I am on that thread, and am hoping to have my FET in Feb or Mar. I think I remember you? I was just starting on Gonal F at the time. My FS here in the US put me back on menopur/bravelle for my IVFs though. GL and FX'd!


----------



## bizzibii

Turkey16 said:


> Hey Everybody!! Not sure if anyone remembers me, but I was pretty active on this thread back in the summer when my husband and I were TTC with an RE. After one too many meltdowns, we decided to take a break...of course we tried on our own, but alas...no success! I've been keeping up with all of you of course...and I've been thinking about reasserting myself as we have an appt. w/ the RE scheduled for the 24th and odds are we'll be trying IVF. Just wanted to let you know bizzibii, that we'll be in the same boat at about the same time. It made me sad to read your post about possibly not getting pregnant. I know how you feel, but if you think about it, hope is all we gals have, well hope and a huge amount of medical technology!!! I'm sure you've heard it many a time, but you're only 29...it didn't happen for me til I was 36, and now I'm a few months short of 40 and it ain't happening again!!! But I'm staying hopeful and you should too!! When's your iVF consultation??

 I had a bad day... My consultation is Friday the 18th. I wanted to take some time off, just one cycle or so. I was way to emotional because of all the meds. plus wanted to forget about appointments and injections for a little while. I am not sure how it works exactly but I hope i can with the next cycle.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks alicatt....I am having those prelim tests done now but the other ones for the immune system is not included. I am going to ask my Dr about it and maybe see if insurance will pick up some of the cost.


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Thanks alicatt....I am having those prelim tests done now but the other ones for the immune system is not included. I am going to ask my Dr about it and maybe see if insurance will pick up some of the cost.

The nurse at my FS said that they don't usually do the clotting/immune/NK testing until you have had 3 implantation failures due to IVF. I was like really? That is insane! I'm not spending $30-40,000 on IVFs just to find out that they would never work because I have a clotting disorder! I wish I had known about them before I did 5 rounds of ART! You know? They may not do it yet, but it is worth the try to ask!


----------



## ambernov20

I knew I should have called on Friday. CD4 is the latest they start injections....so since I am cd6 it looks like I'm sitting this cycle out as well. Apparently they were having problems with their phone lines last week that's why a guy answered. Here I was thinking they were closed. Oh well maybe this is what I needed.


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> I knew I should have called on Friday. CD4 is the latest they start injections....so since I am cd6 it looks like I'm sitting this cycle out as well. Apparently they were having problems with their phone lines last week that's why a guy answered. Here I was thinking they were closed. Oh well maybe this is what I needed.

AWW.. that is no fun :( well maybe you can take this month to focus on something else? I am sitting out this month too :( I have decided to focus on eating healthier, and getting back to the gym and figuring out what supplements I need to take to improve implantation. So maybe you can do something similar?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Alicatt - that is just crazy....I def. cant afford 3 rounds only to find they were doomed from teh start.

Amber - sorry to hear that hun. You can I will be doing a natural cycle together!


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Alicatt - that is just crazy....I def. cant afford 3 rounds only to find they were doomed from teh start.
> 
> Amber - sorry to hear that hun. You can I will be doing a natural cycle together!

I know! I think my FS could see that, and well I told him you have 1 vial of :spermy: and 4 frozen embryos left to get me pregnant! LOL! So that is why he is doing the testing now instead of after 1 more cycle.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh that i just scary..but wow 3000 to get the testing done is just another bill I cant afford!


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Oh that i just scary..but wow 3000 to get the testing done is just another bill I cant afford!

Well that testing will be covered by my insurance, which is why I don't know why he didn't do it before? I am going to see this through, as I have 4 frosties, but that is pretty much it. I have 1 vial of :spermy: left too, but I'm not sure what to do with it? Maybe just do an IUI if nothing else works?


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah it is worth a shot! The IUI I mean! I have been reading and everything is talking about reccurent misscarriages.....I have never been pregnant....anyway, I am going to ask my FS about this and see what she has to say about it.


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> yeah it is worth a shot! The IUI I mean! I have been reading and everything is talking about reccurent misscarriages.....I have never been pregnant....anyway, I am going to ask my FS about this and see what she has to say about it.

Me neither! I really haven't been trying that long. You know, 20+ years of NOT trying to get pregnant, and then 5 cycles where I am! It isn't a lot I know, but I'm trying to do it as a single person, so I only have the option of assisted reproduction. Or I go the turkey baster way :haha: Still, 5 cycles with donor sperm, 3 IUIs and 2 IVF's and no implantation at all? Something is just not right there. I mean I could understand if I had a chemical, or a MC at 6 weeks, I'd be just as sad, but at least I would know that something was happening right? :shrug: This infertility thing really sucks sometimes :cry:


----------



## ambernov20

Yea I'm going to try and get back in the gym since I won't have oversized ovaries to worry about lol! Try and get a little weight off before next cycle.


----------



## Izzie74

:dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali - you are so right...this does suck!

Amber - good for you...when I am stimming I only work out from af to ovulation....but now since I have those damn cysts my dr said no gym for the next month. I am so upset about it because these meds make me gain weight and now I cant do to much to lose it!


----------



## Kmae

ttcbaby117 said:


> Ali - you are so right...this does suck!
> 
> Amber - good for you...when I am stimming I only work out from af to ovulation....but now since I have those damn cysts my dr said no gym for the next month. I am so upset about it because these meds make me gain weight and now I cant do to much to lose it!

Why aren't you able to workout with cysts? I get cysts every cycle after I do the meds- so wondering if I shouldn't be working out when I have them.


----------



## alicatt

Kmae said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Ali - you are so right...this does suck!
> 
> Amber - good for you...when I am stimming I only work out from af to ovulation....but now since I have those damn cysts my dr said no gym for the next month. I am so upset about it because these meds make me gain weight and now I cant do to much to lose it!
> 
> Why aren't you able to workout with cysts? I get cysts every cycle after I do the meds- so wondering if I shouldn't be working out when I have them.Click to expand...

It depends on the size of the cyst and how painful it is. The cyst can twist and possibly cut off blood flow to your ovary. It is rare and if it were to happen you would feel it! I is extremely painful. It isn't very common and if they are small you will likely be fine!


----------



## Kmae

ttcbaby, I know how you feel- the meds make me gain weight too! But, on the cycles I have to take off due to cysts- typically some of the weight comes back off but I hate gaining weight without even being able to do it by eating sweets!
 
Okay, so I am symptom spotting again...:dohh: I just feel like one of the 4 mature follicles had to have fertilized right? I don't have many symptoms (or fantom symptoms)- but my bbs have been sore since yesterday (3 dpo) and I don't typically get sore bbs until 9 or 10dpo- so hopefully this is a good sign. Also, I have felt a couple of twinges in my ovaries- but that could also just be cyst forming. This tww is just going by SO slow this time. I hate all this waiting!:grr:

How's the rest of my ladies here doing?


----------



## alicatt

Kmae said:


> ttcbaby, I know how you feel- the meds make me gain weight too! But, on the cycles I have to take off due to cysts- typically some of the weight comes back off but I hate gaining weight without even being able to do it by eating sweets!
> 
> Okay, so I am symptom spotting again...:dohh: I just feel like one of the 4 mature follicles had to have fertilized right? I don't have many symptoms (or fantom symptoms)- but my bbs have been sore since yesterday (3 dpo) and I don't typically get sore bbs until 9 or 10dpo- so hopefully this is a good sign. Also, I have felt a couple of twinges in my ovaries- but that could also just be cyst forming. This tww is just going by SO slow this time. I hate all this waiting!:grr:
> 
> How's the rest of my ladies here doing?

The meds make me gain weight too :( They suck! But I guess they are a necessary evil! :shrug:

I'm feeling very frustrated right now. I had EWCM this morning, which means I will be ovulating in 2-3 days. Normally that would be great news, but it is terrible news because I can't do anything about it! :grr: My FS has asked that I take a month off, and since I'm single I can't try on my own anyway. So here I am :coffee: as a perfectly good egg (or maybe eggs) pop out and there is no :spermy: to meet them. Seems so odd to feel this way since prior to 6 months ago I was hoping that there wouldn't be any :spermy: to meet the egg! Nuts! I tell you sometimes I think I am going nuts! :haha:

I hope for you that it is a really nice implantation twinge and not another cyst! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kmae - yeah it could twist your ovaries and cut off the circulation.


----------



## Kmae

Alicatt, I'm sorry that you're about to ovulate with no spermies! That probably feels the same as when I had a canceled cycle (where you have the spermies but can't use your eggs). Did you just recently decide you wanted to be a mommy? I was going back and forth with wanting kids and at 30 my biological clock turned on full blast- but here I am 2 years later and still ttc. Makes me feel guilty sometimes for not wanting kids sooner (I know i shouldn't think like that). But at least we have modern medicine to help us out! I really hope they figure out what's going on and that you're next IVF is a success.:hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Kmae said:


> Alicatt, I'm sorry that you're about to ovulate with no spermies! That probably feels the same as when I had a canceled cycle (where you have the spermies but can't use your eggs). Did you just recently decide you wanted to be a mommy? I was going back and forth with wanting kids and at 30 my biological clock turned on full blast- but here I am 2 years later and still ttc. Makes me feel guilty sometimes for not wanting kids sooner (I know i shouldn't think like that). But at least we have modern medicine to help us out! I really hope they figure out what's going on and that you're next IVF is a success.:hugs:

For me I always just assumed that I would work hard, find a man, get married and have kids. My 30s flew by and still no DH. At about 37 I was thinking about it, but wanted to lose a little weight, but by 38 I still hadn't lost the weight. At 39 a friend said.. umm.. maybe you should try TTC AND losing weight? Your biological clock is ticking so loudly I can hear it. HAHA. So I thought about it and said, yep, now or never. Here I am now 40 and still trying. On the bright side, during this whole TTC period, I have met someone that I am very interested in. So maybe I was meant to go down this path to find him and to have a baby? Life happens for a reason, and I'm hoping this is what was meant to be! Now I just need to get the results next Friday and get moving on my FET :)

You are still young, and have plenty of time to make a baby. It is a good thing that you are working on it now, but don't feel guilty for living your life. If there is one thing I have learned, it is important to learn from your mistakes, but not to dwell. We cannot change the past, but we can make choices today that will make our future brighter.


----------



## LaurenM.

Hey ladies. I've been MIA for awhile. The miscarriage really took its toll on me emotionally. I have been a wreck. But FINALLY got my period and we're giving it another go. Gonal f, lupron, metformin, dexamethasone and baby aspirin. Last night was my first dose. Ultrasound Monday to see how the stims are workin. 

How is everyone?? Any new BFPs? Sorry about the cancelled cycle Alicatt :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

Well said Alicatt...I agree...I could have ttc with my first husband at my prime fertility age but we didnt and I beleive that was for a reason. I met my now husband and now it seems right. I would have never met my current DH if I didnt marry my first. So everything does happen for a reason!

Lauren - welcome back hun....are you doing another IUI?


----------



## Kmae

Thanks for that advise Alicatt and ttcbaby. Yah, I also typically think everything happens or a reason- just don't know what that reason is this time. My DH and I are happily married (been together 8yrs), are financially stabile, and I even went part time at my work a year and a half ago (plus my work has an onsite daycare!). Guess only time will tell...

LaurenM, welcome back!!! Let us know how Monday goes!

I have a question for everyone, I got a cyst after each of my last 2 injectable cycles. Does that mean if I don't get pg this cycle, that I am guaranteed to get a cyst again from the meds?


----------



## alicatt

Kmae said:


> Thanks for that advise Alicatt and ttcbaby. Yah, I also typically think everything happens or a reason- just don't know what that reason is this time. My DH and I are happily married (been together 8yrs), are financially stabile, and I even went part time at my work a year and a half ago (plus my work has an onsite daycare!). Guess only time will tell...
> 
> I have a question for everyone, I got a cyst after each of my last 2 injectable cycles. Does that mean if I don't get pg this cycle, that I am guaranteed to get a cyst again from the meds?

I am not really sure whether you are guaranteed to get a cyst or not, but if you repeatedly get cysts, you might want to discuss using different meds? Maybe a different type of stimulation would work differently and not cause cysts?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kmae - I actually have the same question as I believe am using gonal F again for IVF....I had huge cysts from them in my second IUI..on the flip side I didnt get cysts on the first IUI with gonal F....so who knows.


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Kmae - I actually have the same question as I believe am using gonal F again for IVF....I had huge cysts from them in my second IUI..on the flip side I didnt get cysts on the first IUI with gonal F....so who knows.

I used Gonal F in my IUI cycle back in July/Aug but when I went to IVF (and had a different FS) they switched me to a combination of Menopur and Bravelle. Have you asked your FS if the Gonal F is causing the cysts? Maybe a different protocol would be better? I'm wondering if I don't have a cyst at the moment too. I'm on CD 13 and had EWCM that was tinged pink! I don't know if it is a side effect of my failed IVF cycle, a cyst, an ectopic? I had some pretty fierce pain and cramping last night and a little this morning. Right now it isn't too bad. I am going back to see my FS on the 18th so I guess I will ask him about it then. Or if it gets worse I'll deal with it sooner.


----------



## Kmae

Good point. If I end up getting another cyst I will talk to my RE about changing meds. I am currently on Clomid followed by Menopur- so maybe switching to Gonal-F might make a difference.


----------



## alicatt

Kmae said:


> Good point. If I end up getting another cyst I will talk to my RE about changing meds. I am currently on Clomid followed by Menopur- so maybe switching to Gonal-F might make a difference.

I have heard that clomid is known to cause cysts so that might be a good idea! Thing is that clomid is cheap, Gonal F is not! It will be a few hundred dollars I think for a Gonal F pen. Whereas clomid is a anywhere from $5-$30 for the pills.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali - I believe a ectopic is kinda rare during IVF isnt it? Is your pain to one side? I believe you are right, I might ask my dr about maybe giving me something different for IVF to reduce the chance of the cysts. I also did have a lot of the OHSS symptoms but the dr didnt see any fluid when I went in for my ultrasound....instead he found these huge cysts. I couldnt believe how big they looked. It made my uterus look like so small in comparison!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ali - can I ask you how much of the menapur and bravelle you went through during your cycle? I am trying to get an idea of how much these meds might cost me.


----------



## Kmae

alicatt said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Kmae - I actually have the same question as I believe am using gonal F again for IVF....I had huge cysts from them in my second IUI..on the flip side I didnt get cysts on the first IUI with gonal F....so who knows.
> 
> I used Gonal F in my IUI cycle back in July/Aug but when I went to IVF (and had a different FS) they switched me to a combination of Menopur and Bravelle. Have you asked your FS if the Gonal F is causing the cysts? Maybe a different protocol would be better? I'm wondering if I don't have a cyst at the moment too. I'm on CD 13 and had EWCM that was tinged pink! I don't know if it is a side effect of my failed IVF cycle, a cyst, an ectopic? I had some pretty fierce pain and cramping last night and a little this morning. Right now it isn't too bad. I am going back to see my FS on the 18th so I guess I will ask him about it then. Or if it gets worse I'll deal with it sooner.Click to expand...

It is pretty common for women to spot when they ovulate- so that is also a possibility. Maybe you just had a intense ovulation pains? Either way, I think it's a good idea to bring it up to your FS.


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Ali - can I ask you how much of the menapur and bravelle you went through during your cycle? I am trying to get an idea of how much these meds might cost me.

I ended up having to take LOTS of menopur and bravelle. At freedom fertility menopur is $72/vial and bravelle is $49/vial. I was taking 6 vials of menopur and 3 vials of bravelle a day at the beginning. I want to say I needed like 60 vials of menopur? It was insane how much the meds cost. 

Don't freak out, I think my situation was different than most. I'm 40 and while I don't have DOR, I am older. I am also a little over weight so I think like other meds, you have to increase the dose if you are heavier. So the combination of those 2 things made the costs of the IVF meds be really high. If you have 6-8 weeks before your IVF I highly recommend going with IVFMeds (in England). They take FOREVER to ship the meds, but they are way cheaper, like 1/2 the price. Discuss the costs of the IVF meds with your FS. They may or may not let you order from overseas, but my FS was fine with it. He knows how expensive the meds are, and did what he could to help make it more affordable.


----------



## LaurenM.

Thanks ladies! I will let you know how Monday goes. I'm having ZERO side effects from the gonal f this time. I feel absolutely the same. I don't know if that's good or bad. 

Ali-I never had my EWCM tinged with pink, but I had AWFUL o cramps last cycle. To the point where I had to get off my feet. It felt like the worse has pain EVER.


----------



## LaurenM.

Had my ultrasound. I have no follies in my left side again and only one at 12mm on right and 3-4 others on right side ranging from 7-8mm. I responded so much better last time. And I'm taking metformin this time. I just don't get it. If I don't get a couple more good follies I'm not wasting an IUI on this cycle. Well just do TI. Ugh. Seriously bumming.


----------



## Kmae

Lauren, what cd are you on? I only get checked at cd11. This last time I also didn't have any on one side- but I had 4 on the other. How many more days are you taking injectables? Did they increase your dose? Follies grow more unpredictably when on injectables- sometimes those small ones suddenly have a huge growth spurt and become mature. Hoping that is what will happen in your case.:hugs:

BTW, what is metformin?


----------



## LaurenM.

Kmae said:


> Lauren, what cd are you on? I only get checked at cd11. This last time I also didn't have any on one side- but I had 4 on the other. How many more days are you taking injectables? Did they increase your dose? Follies grow more unpredictably when on injectables- sometimes those small ones suddenly have a huge growth spurt and become mature. Hoping that is what will happen in your case.:hugs:
> 
> BTW, what is metformin?

Today is cd9 for me. I don't know how many days they'll have me take my injectables. Today will be day 6. I didn't hve to take them nearly as long last time. The metformin is for PCOS to help stabilize my insulin levels as I'm borderline insulin resistant.


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks Ali! I will check it out. I am trying to bring down my weight before my IVF in March. I hope that will help to lower my meds bill!


----------



## ambernov20

Hey ladies. Sorry I've been MIA! I was kind of bummed to not get back on meds this cycle. Just been trying to keep busy and enjoy relaxing time with DH. I am testing for ovulation this cycle and so far there is a faint 2nd line so just waiting for that to darken up. We have started to BD every other night since around cd 8 so FX!! 

*Ali* I have had cysts and bad O pains as well either one can cause a pink tinged ewcm. I hope this cycle is speedy for you and you get to jump into your FET next cycle with answers!!!

*Hey Lauren* I've been wondering how you were doing. Sorry you're not responding well this cycle. Did they increase your dose at all? I have noticed my RE has increases my dose from cycle to cycle and sometimes even in the middle of the cycle. Maybe you should ask your DR and see if there is something else you can try to get more positive results. FX for you!!

*kmae* I generally believe everything happens for a reason too. I have also often wondered why and I don't know if I will ever know. I was going through some of my youngest's baby clothes looking for something for a friend and found an outfit that says "I was worth the wait" it's nothing fancy but I'm pretty sure if it's season appropriate that will be our future baby's coming home outfit. I almost balled my eyes out. So many people take for granted what comes so hard to a lot of us so maybe in some way this is to strengthen us and make us even more appreciative when it is our time.


----------



## Izzie74

Got my Embryo transfer on Sunday. :) Let the TWW commence!


----------



## LaurenM.

Good luck Izzie!! Send tons of sticky baby dust your way!!

Amber - I'm bummed, but I know my follies can catch up. Unfortunately the lab I use for my blood work TOTALLY dropped the ball and hasn't gotten my clinic back my estradiol levels, and they don't want to increase my dose without that info. I should know tomorrow if they are changing anything. I just remember last cycle, by this time I had a lot of EWCM from raised estrogen, ect and I don't really have that this time. Keeping that chin up as best as I can though!! 

How are you??


----------



## ttcbaby117

Izzie...good luck hun!


----------



## ambernov20

Good luck *izzie*!!!

That stinks *lauren* I hope the lab gets their act together! 

Luckily my RE has a lab right next door that does my blood work and they get it done fast. I know the feeling about feeling bummed. I'm on cd 14 and would be getting all that stuff about now and on my own I seem to have nothing. I have a very faint 2nd line on the opk so hoping it gets darker in the next few days.


----------



## LaurenM.

Welp, I goin out today that my follies are growing! Right said has one at 1.2 and 1.4 and left has one at 1.1. :) so hopefully a few more days of stims and I'll be going to the clinic to make my baby <3 
My clinic is about an hour and a half away, so I don't travel for blood work and ultrasounds. I do them in town and just go in for my IUIs. This saves me a TON of money in travel expenses and clinic charges. But if they're not keeping pace I might hve to rethink that :-/

I'm going to be taking a month or two off (I say this now...) if we don't get a sticky bean this time.


----------



## alicatt

LaurenM. said:


> Welp, I goin out today that my follies are growing! Right said has one at 1.2 and 1.4 and left has one at 1.1. :) so hopefully a few more days of stims and I'll be going to the clinic to make my baby <3
> My clinic is about an hour and a half away, so I don't travel for blood work and ultrasounds. I do them in town and just go in for my IUIs. This saves me a TON of money in travel expenses and clinic charges. But if they're not keeping pace I might hve to rethink that :-/
> 
> I'm going to be taking a month or two off (I say this now...) if we don't get a sticky bean this time.

Sounds good Lauren, probably a few more days and you'll be triggering! :thumbup:


----------



## Redhead7211

Hi ladies!
I poked my head in here in November/December. I'm on my second cycle of Gonal F, last one resulted in a BFN with a cyst. This cycle I had great e2 numbers and had like 8 follies on my right ovary (the biggest one was 16mm), my left ovary had one follie that was 18mm at the last u/s on 1/11. I triggered Saturday at 11pm, IUI Monday late morning. I had intense pain and pressure while the IUI was done. Immediately after the IUI I had such pain I was doubled over...it hurt to walk, sit, lie down etc. I assumed it was ovulation pain and was normal (I addressed the discomfort with my RE while she was doing the IUI and she said the timing was right and the pain was ovulation pain). I'm now 3 dpiui and I'm still super uncomfortable. It feels like a huge, painful gas bubble or something is in my lower abdomen. Tonight I'm kinda nauseous, no real appetite and am just plain uncomfortable. 

Sorry for the long winded background, my question is is this normal? I know the ovulation pain is, but is it common to feel this way days after the IUI? 

Thanks for any advice and for reading!


----------



## ambernov20

Hi *Redhead* I had some pretty strong pain my last medicated cycle never did ask my Dr about it but it was just the one night. You could have hyperstimed. If you are still in pain I would suggest calling your Dr.

*AFM* My OPK's are driving me mad. Wish I could just hop over to my FS and get an ultrasound lol! Dang trying unmedicated cycles! I had faint lines the other day then they looked like they were getting a tad darker yesterday and today it's kind of light again. I have had some pinching pain that I had when my follies were growing so hopefully we haven't missed it. We are DTD every other day so hopefully either way we will catch the eggie!! FX to you all!!!


----------



## LaurenM.

*redhead*I only had intense pains for one day too. I also suggest calling FS just to double check on everything. 

*Amber*-it's so funny, you'd love to go get and U/S and I'd love to stop getting them haha. Going for another one this morning. But now I'm having to travel for them since my in town hospital dropped the ball.hopefully I won't hve to worry about it after this cycle. 
Hoping to see my lil follies nice n fat so I can Trigger!!


----------



## ambernov20

Best of luck *lauren*!!!! I remember feeling the same way. But somehow after 3 med cycles I got used to them. It also kept me busy like I had a purpose. Dec was soooooo hard just doing nothing but DTD lol! And then now this surprise month off hasn't been too easy either. But I am using OPK's this month so I feel like I am doing a little more than last month and we are sticking to DTD every other night so maybe just maybe we will get our little miracle!


----------



## LaurenM.

So now I'm so friggin confused. I went to my new u/s tech an had bloodwork done today. This new ultrasound tech found waaaay more follies, but the larger ones I had before hadn't really grown much. And my e2 has quadrupled. This was Wednesday 
https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o617/MissesClemens/9112F1DE-C4FB-43B1-B7A5-D0196EB093D5-541-000000DED8D6ABE5.jpg and my e2 was mid 300s. Today and my bladder wasn't very full, but she said it was fine, these were my results:https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o617/MissesClemens/22D51429-4C0A-4281-8CAB-478C6D94A4B3-541-000000DEAF5F63D2.jpg and my e2 is 1390. I'm so confused and upset. I'm wondering often measurements were off with the less than full bladder and new us tech.


----------



## alicatt

LaurenM. said:


> So now I'm so friggin confused. I went to my new u/s tech an had bloodwork done today. This new ultrasound tech found waaaay more follies, but the larger ones I had before hadn't really grown much. And my e2 has quadrupled. This was Wednesday
> https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o617/MissesClemens/9112F1DE-C4FB-43B1-B7A5-D0196EB093D5-541-000000DED8D6ABE5.jpg and my e2 was mid 300s. Today and my bladder wasn't very full, but she said it was fine, these were my results:https://i1150.photobucket.com/albums/o617/MissesClemens/22D51429-4C0A-4281-8CAB-478C6D94A4B3-541-000000DEAF5F63D2.jpg and my e2 is 1390. I'm so confused and upset. I'm wondering often measurements were off with the less than full bladder and new us tech.

WOW! OK so here is my experience with all of this.

1) Providing that your follicle count remains the same, you want to see your e2 doubling every 48 hours. 
2) If you went from having 3 follicles to having 9 then it would make sense that your e2 did what it did. 

Are you doing an IVF? If not, then I would highly suggest you talk to your FS about it. You have 9 follicles on their way to being mature! That is more than you would want for an IUI I think. Sounds like you are doing really well stimming! :thumbup:


----------



## LaurenM.

That's what I thought too. That it woul be too many follicles, but they seem fine with it all. I do plan to do IUI. We may switch to TI. This is CD 11 though do I figured I'd have mature
Follies by now. Oh well, well see on Monday. Thank you for your input, sorry the pics made the post so big, just thought it was easier than listing all of it since typin on my phone sucks. Lol.


----------



## alicatt

LaurenM. said:


> That's what I thought too. That it woul be too many follicles, but they seem fine with it all. I do plan to do IUI. We may switch to TI. This is CD 11 though do I figured I'd have mature
> Follies by now. Oh well, well see on Monday. Thank you for your input, sorry the pics made the post so big, just thought it was easier than listing all of it since typin on my phone sucks. Lol.

Sometimes the follicles take a while to mature, just give it time. Plus make sure your e2 levels are monitored. You want to make sure that it doesn't get too high! I'm sure your FS is monitoring it, and everything will be fine!


----------



## Kmae

Lauren, I really hope you get some clear follicle numbers. With the E2 and follicle monitoring- the FS should let you know if there are too many or not- they don't "typically" like to take big risks. Do they have a protocol for canceling a cycle or suggesting transferring to IVF instead? I hope that all turns out fine. Good luck!

Amber, whoop..whoop! Sounds like you will be ovulating soon!

Redhead, last medicated cycle I felt like I had gas trapped in my stomach which caused a lot of pressure and gas. Of course, if it gets crazy painful then let your RE know. 

AFM, I'm cd 13 and my temp is still up! It's never been up past cd12. So I took a pg test and saw a super faint like. I just don't know if it is still the trigger in my system- do I don't want to get my hopes up. How long does the trigger stay in your system?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kmae which trigger did you take? 10,000? If so, it would be out of your system 10 days after you triggered. ....I think that's a bfp....congrats hun.


----------



## momof1making2

DO YOU GIRLS BELIEVE IN PHYSICS?
So while at Disney, we were on a resort shuttle bus to go back to our resort and there was probably about 35 people or so on this bus. My OH was nosey and listening to these two ladies talking. One lady said that she was psychic and how her husband hated it because she knew about his promotion at work before he did bla bla bla...... She then said that there were actually two visitors from the other side that were there with her on the bus, she then proceeded to say to this other girl that in fact she knew that there were actually two people on this bus that are pregnant right now and ones with twins, WIERD! I mean if she was really psychic then those two people could be anyone but STILL SO WEIRD! OH said that after that she was talking about how common twins were right now when she gives readings because of all the fertility meds out there now a days.


----------



## momof1making2

Kmae CONGRATS HONEY definitely a BFP!


----------



## alicatt

Kmae said:


> Lauren, I really hope you get some clear follicle numbers. With the E2 and follicle monitoring- the FS should let you know if there are too many or not- they don't "typically" like to take big risks. Do they have a protocol for canceling a cycle or suggesting transferring to IVF instead? I hope that all turns out fine. Good luck!
> 
> Amber, whoop..whoop! Sounds like you will be ovulating soon!
> 
> Redhead, last medicated cycle I felt like I had gas trapped in my stomach which caused a lot of pressure and gas. Of course, if it gets crazy painful then let your RE know.
> 
> AFM, I'm cd 13 and my temp is still up! It's never been up past cd12. So I took a pg test and saw a super faint like. I just don't know if it is still the trigger in my system- do I don't want to get my hopes up. How long does the trigger stay in your system?

That looks like a :bfp: YAY! :wohoo:


----------



## Kmae

I really hope so. I want to burst out screaming with joy- but since the line is still so faint it scares me to think it is still the trigger. Oh please, please, please let this be my BFP! I emailed my RE asking to get my hcg levels checked and progesterone. I'll of course keep you ladies updated!:[-o&lt;


----------



## scerena

*kmae* that looks like a bfp to me I will keep everything crossed that you have nice hcg levels :)


----------



## Cridge

Kmae - it looks bfp to me!! I think *if* there was any hint of the trigger, the line would be way lighter than that. Congrats!! :dance:


----------



## alicatt

Cridge said:


> Kmae - it looks bfp to me!! I think *if* there was any hint of the trigger, the line would be way lighter than that. Congrats!! :dance:

I agree! I've tested out a trigger and each time its gone by 7-8 DPO!! So you should be good to go! Is it getting darker?


----------



## Kmae

Yes, it looks like its getting darker! OMG, ladies- I think this is it! I really, really hope this bean sticks!


----------



## alicatt

Kmae said:


> Yes, it looks like its getting darker! OMG, ladies- I think this is it! I really, really hope this bean sticks!

:yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: So happy for you!


----------



## ambernov20

Got everything crossed for you *kmae*!!!

*AFM* having my typical confusing cycle! Either I missed my surge or I haven't had it yet....I'm CD19 but before meds I would have a surge kind of late. We DTD from about CD8 to CD14 every other day. Hoping that was enough if not we're probably out this cycle but will jump back into the meds next cycle!


----------



## LaurenM.

Fx for you Kmae!!!


----------



## bizzibii

Kmae - Defo BFP !!!!!! congrats. Trigger would be out of your system by now for sure !

Hugs x


----------



## scerena

Glad it's getting darker congrats :wohoo: :happydance:

So happy for you, I agree my trigger was waaaaay gone by then :)


----------



## bizzibii

Redhead7211 said:


> Hi ladies!
> I poked my head in here in November/December. I'm on my second cycle of Gonal F, last one resulted in a BFN with a cyst. This cycle I had great e2 numbers and had like 8 follies on my right ovary (the biggest one was 16mm), my left ovary had one follie that was 18mm at the last u/s on 1/11. I triggered Saturday at 11pm, IUI Monday late morning. I had intense pain and pressure while the IUI was done. Immediately after the IUI I had such pain I was doubled over...it hurt to walk, sit, lie down etc. I assumed it was ovulation pain and was normal (I addressed the discomfort with my RE while she was doing the IUI and she said the timing was right and the pain was ovulation pain). I'm now 3 dpiui and I'm still super uncomfortable. It feels like a huge, painful gas bubble or something is in my lower abdomen. Tonight I'm kinda nauseous, no real appetite and am just plain uncomfortable.
> 
> Sorry for the long winded background, my question is is this normal? I know the ovulation pain is, but is it common to feel this way days after the IUI?
> 
> Thanks for any advice and for reading!

 I had exactly the same thing happening to me my last Gonal F cycle. I thought I am going to die. It resulted in BFN for me but when I spoke to my doctor about it , she said it may have been a little bit of blood from when the egg was released or something like that. It gradually got better for me . She said the pain is similar to appendix pain. She told me I should have called them just to double check.


----------



## bizzibii

So... I went for my IVF consultation. Since it's covered by my insurance there is a waiting list. I will be able to do it in April so I have few months to relax. Not happy about it but hey I cannot complain I guess. She said 45% success rate.... and all the things I already knew from reading it on the internet. 

I really have a feeling I have bad eggs( I had a bad feeling when I got pregnant last year- I knew something was wrong... and it was ) She said they can have a closer look at them during IVF. Then I thought about donor eggs but for some reason it doesn't agree with me. It won't be my child. It will be my husband's child with some other woman. Am I wrong for looking at it that way ? 


Anyway - I do hope we can see more BFP's on here very soon


----------



## mizuno

congrats kmae!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kmae

Thanks everyone for the congrats! The last time I got pg I had a m/c- so as you can guess, I am on pins and needles hoping this one stays with me. rE hasn't contacted me back yet about getting betas done- so I'm going to call the office in just a bit.

Bizz, I totally get it. I was not really open to adoption because I wanted to create a baby with my husband; but, as time went on I began to be more open to it as well as other options as I just really wanted to be a mommy. They will be able to see your egg quality with IVF- but I would try not to think too far ahead and just take it step-by-step (I know that is asking for the impossible). They create a ton of eggs during IVF and will be able to pick out your best ones- hopefully, you will see a few good eggs. I hope April gets here before you know it!


----------



## scerena

*bizzibii* I too am going through the process of setting up IVF- I'm going to be sharing my eggs with another lady...
In my siggy is a link to my journal incase you want to chat and keep in touch :)

*kmae* everything crossed for you that this is your sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## bizzibii

Scerena - I will defo have a look on your journal 

Kmae- it has to stick this time !


----------



## alicatt

bizzibii - there are things you can do to improve your egg quality, and you are in the perfect spot to do it, as it typically takes 2-3 months for it to work. Mostly because eggs take 3 months to mature from start to finish. So if you were to start now, you'd have better quality eggs by the time you did your IVF. I have been through 2, and there is so much to learn and understand and so many things that can effect whether you get pregnant.

I would look into the following supplements:

royal jelly (as long as you aren't allergic to bees)
CoQ10
Maca Root
Vitamin D
Tapioca

There are others I think, but those are the top ones I took. I improved my egg quality 3 fold from the first IVF to the second one. Now I'm just waiting on FET. I was able to get 4 frosties. They found out that I have an implantation problem. So now we are working to fix that issue. 

GL, and keep us posted!


----------



## scerena

*alicatt* what dose of CoQ10 were you taking?


----------



## alicatt

scerena said:


> *alicatt* what dose of CoQ10 were you taking?

I really don't know! I remember looking at the bottle and the number of capsules they told me to take per day, and I was afraid to take too much, so I went on the safe side and only took 1 capsule per day. I did that with all my supplements as I was afraid to take too much. 

I think this is the bottle I was taking (the price looks right):
https://www.cvs.com/shop/product-de...s-Bounty-Co-Q-10-150-mg-Softgels?skuId=329910

I would just ask your FS about it, and see what they suggest, and failing that do what the bottle recommends. I am fairly sure mine said to take it 3 times daily, and I knew that I wasn't going to be able to do that (I can barely remember to take them 1 time a day). So I just figured I'd go with 1 capsule a day and see if it helped.

I had 2 high quality embryos on my first IVF, and 6 on my second. My AMH is still decent for my age at 3.5, but to see that increase in quality you know something worked! We did make changes to my protocol to regulate my estrogen more, and I did acupuncture, took those supplements starting about 7 weeks before, and ate a really healthy diet (no processed foods, lean meats, legumes, rice, fruit, veggies and dairy). So I am not sure what helped, but maybe it was a combination of all of the above?

All that just to find out that I have an implantation issue :wacko: At least we know now so when we transfer 2 of my frosties we will most likely get a BFP. I hope!


----------



## scerena

*alicatt* sorry to hear you have implantation issues :hugs: what do they do to help??

I have heard a lot of IVF ladies take the CoQ10 so I thought I might as well as I will be starting feb/march time...
My AMH is high- 35.05 but I have heard that doesn't necessarily mean the eggs are if good quality, so I am thinking to add in the CoQ10 just incase...

When are you doing your FET???


----------



## alicatt

scerena said:


> *alicatt* sorry to hear you have implantation issues :hugs: what do they do to help??
> 
> I have heard a lot of IVF ladies take the CoQ10 so I thought I might as well as I will be starting feb/march time...
> My AMH is high- 35.05 but I have heard that doesn't necessarily mean the eggs are if good quality, so I am thinking to add in the CoQ10 just incase...
> 
> When are you doing your FET???

HMM.. I bet you are using a different scale than we do in the US. I don't think our scale even goes that high?

Here is a site that shows you the different scales:
https://www.drmalpani.com/amh.htm


High or optimal AMH can be normal if you are young (20-35) but if you are older like me, a high AMH can be indicative of PCOS. Which can lead to OHSS and bad quality eggs. If you have PCOS, or high AMH you will likely be a good responder to the meds for IVF, and I would suggest going on the long lupron protocol. That helps keep the estrogen in check and keeps you from getting too many eggs. Then again, your FS should go through all of that with you, and they will know better than me what protocol you should be on! 

Taking the supplements should help! I guess you'll see when you do it!

Have they given you an infertility diagnosis? Do you have issues like thyroid or auto-immune issues, even things like allergies can alter your fertility.


----------



## scerena

Yeh sorry mines 35.05 pmol/L (optimal fertility) I see yours is measured in ng/ML

Yes I have pcos and I'm 26 (sounds young but I've been TTC for years) I'm not sure on my protocol yet, I have my nurses appointment tomorrow (injection training again) I'm going to be an egg sharer to help another lady as well at the same time as myself so I will need to produce a minimum of 8 eggs, I think I will have no problem as I had 3 on one injects cycle on a low dose and here they only like one or two max... (Follicles that is) With IVF I will be on a higher dose so all should be ok fx'd!

Basically I have pcos- I found that out 9 years ago, I fell pregnant the month after naturally but had a loss at 9weeks and haven't managed to fall pregnant since...

Shame you haven't got a journal- feel free to come over to mine the link is in my siggy :)

Do you have any idea when you would be doing your FET?


----------



## alicatt

scerena said:


> Yeh sorry mines 35.05 pmol/L (optimal fertility) I see yours is measured in ng/ML
> 
> Yes I have pcos and I'm 26 (sounds young but I've been TTC for years) I'm not sure on my protocol yet, I have my nurses appointment tomorrow (injection training again) I'm going to be an egg sharer to help another lady as well at the same time as myself so I will need to produce a minimum of 8 eggs, I think I will have no problem as I had 3 on one injects cycle on a low dose and here they only like one or two max... (Follicles that is) With IVF I will be on a higher dose so all should be ok fx'd!
> 
> Basically I have pcos- I found that out 9 years ago, I fell pregnant the month after naturally but had a loss at 9weeks and haven't managed to fall pregnant since...
> 
> Shame you haven't got a journal- feel free to come over to mine the link is in my siggy :)
> 
> Do you have any idea when you would be doing your FET?

Sounds like you'll be just fine! There is an IVF thread I'm on where others are doing IVFs and FETs if you want to join.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...ivf-jan-feb-mar-2013-everyone-welcome-67.html

They are really nice, and you can ask IVF related questions and they will have answers! :thumbup:


----------



## scerena

Aw thanks ill pop over :)


----------



## Kmae

Another thing to think about trying is going Gluten Free maybe starting a month before your IVF. I think Alicatt, was not eating gluten her last IVF cycle- correct me if I'm wrong Ali. I actually read that it may help with infertility and cut out gluten this cycle. Who knows if it helped do the trick- but couldn't hurt. A lot of folks have gluten intolerance and don't even know it. GL!


----------



## LaurenM.

Any more news Kmae? Did you have your betas done?? I'm soooo excited for you!!:hugs:

Amber, any news on your natural cycle? Any surge?

Afm, I'm asking myself some pretty serious questions regarding my fertility clinic. My e2 is slightly over 4000, I have 6 mature follicles, and they called to schedule my IUI. I'm confused, isn't that e2 RIDICULOUSLY high? I had 5 follies last cycle but my e2 wasnt anything near that. Should I just listen to them and assume I'll be fine? I don't want to be the next octo mom


----------



## alicatt

Yes, I did go Gluten Free. It does play a role in your fertility. If you have any allergies at all, they can cause your immune system to be a little off balance and cause you to have infertility issues.

Lauren, your e2 should be between 200-600 for each mature follicle, so having an e2 with only 4 mature follicles is a little high. I'm not a Dr, so don't count what I say as gospel. However with an e2 that high you are likely at risk for something called OHSS. It can be serious, but most women only get mild/moderate symptoms. Are you feeling bloated, having trouble breathing (shortness of breath), gaining more than 5 lbs in a day? These are the major symptoms of OHSS, so just be careful. Call your FS if you have any of those symptoms, and get them to address them. Also, you can help combat it by drinking things like pedialyte or gatorade and eating small meals of protein. The gatorade helps keep you hydrated and the protein helps build up the walls of your cells. Basically OHSS is a side effect of stimulating your ovaries, and it makes your cell walls break down and the fluid leaks out into your abdominal cavity. So the gatorade is important as it gets the fluid back into your cells, and the protein helps your cell walls hold the fluid like they should. I hope that helps. If you are experiencing any side effects, make sure you call your FS. Just so that they are aware. Unfortunately other than keeping hydrated and eating protein, there isn't much they can do, but wait it out. If it gets really bad they may admit you to the hospital and drain the fluid, but that is only in extreme cases.


----------



## Kmae

Lauren I never had my E2 levels tested so I am not sure what is high or not. Did you express your concerns with your doc? It might be good to hear their reasoning and ensure they are informed of your levels. My RE would have canceled with 6 mature follicles- they were even on the fence with 4. Is there male factor involved or any other known issues?

AFM, yesterday was a holiday so all the labs are closed- so I went in this morning to get my blood drawn to have my hcg checked (I also had them check my progesterone) and I go back in on Thursday to get my blood drawn again to see if my hcg level is doubling. So, I should know on Friday. Friday couldn't get here soon enough! Oh, and I have always read that your opks might also turn positive if your pg- I put it to the test and it did! Always wanted to test that theory!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Bizz - I completely understand what you are saying about a donor egg as I feel the same way. I have been told to take Coq10 as well as PQQ, which you can google. They both do the same thing which is optimize the mitochonrdria but when put together it seems to assist in even stronger egg quality.


----------



## LaurenM.

Thanks Allicatt! I made (after lots of online research) an executive decision and only took 5000 IU instead of the 10000 IU of my trigger shot. I read that lowers your chance of ohss moderately. I'm just scared I guess. I have a 5 y/o that I have to think of also.


----------



## alicatt

LaurenM. said:


> Thanks Allicatt! I made (after lots of online research) an executive decision and only took 5000 IU instead of the 10000 IU of my trigger shot. I read that lowers your chance of ohss moderately. I'm just scared I guess. I have a 5 y/o that I have to think of also.

Yikes! Really? Did you talk to your FS about it? You may not get all of your follicles to ovulate by doing that. I hope it all comes out OK!

I understand your concern over the OHSS. My e2 was over 4000 my first cycle, I think it was 4200 at last count before I triggered. I did the full 10,000 IU of HCG and only had moderate OHSS. 

I didn't mean to scare you, just get you to talk to your FS about the situation ;)

:hug:


----------



## LaurenM.

You didn't scare me hub, everything I read did. As I figure, even if I only ovulated 1/2 of my follicles...that's still three (at least). I could still do the other 1/2 of my trigger. Ugh. I'm so torn. I wasn't able to talk to my doctor. They just post instructions on a patient portal. My e2 was 4290.


----------



## ambernov20

Nothing going on here as of yet. I should have ovulated last week and my lines are just as faint. So I'm thinking I missed my surge....at least that's what I'm hoping and I'm hoping we did enough to catch the egg. Just gotta wait and see I guess. 

*kmae* have you taken any more HPT's? I wish it were Friday!!! Got everything crossed for you!!!! I have heard that about the OPK's....hoping that's a good sign!!!!


----------



## Kmae

Amber, yes I have taken more HPT (just can't help myself). The line got darker! I attached a photo of a test I took on cd14 and one I took on cd16. Now just waiting to get my hcg results back. I do the second draw tomorrow. I really hope you will O soon or that you BD'ed at the right time without even knowing!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ambernov20

Yay *kmae*!!! That looks very promising!!!! Hoping and praying for a wonderful sticky bean!!!


----------



## mizuno

well, here I am again, at the stat of another cycle :(
We are seriously planning IVF starting with the next cycle and my FS recommended doing endometrial function test (EFT test at Yale), which is a biopsy of the endometrium. I am obviously reluctant to have any poking inside mu uterus, especially if it's not necessary.

The information you get from it seems to be minimal, but a couple of papers suggest that the process of biopsy itself helps with implantation. The test is not cheap ($450) and it would basically mean I have to waste one cycle. I have to decide tomorrow if I want to have it done and I just can't decide. 

Would it be better to have one IVF try and then if that doesn't work try the biopsy? Or do it now, make sure everything is clear? Then again, the only "treatment" if something is not right seems to be 3 months of lupron to "reset" the lining. I don't know... 

Anyway, I was wondering if any of you have had it done? Any advice would be much appreciated...


----------



## alicatt

kmae! :yipee: that looks like a strong BFP :bfp: CONGRATS!!!


mizuno - as you know I'm taking this month off to do a trial cycle to test my endometrium. I don't think it is a bad thing, and I have heard plenty of positives about the biopsy itself improving your implantation chances. If you are going to move to IVF, then I would definitely consider doing the biopsy. In addition, it would be good to give your body a rest for a cycle. IVF is a lot different from an IUI medicated cycle, so having that month off to relax and to prepare will probably do you good. 

:dust:


----------



## mizuno

alicatt said:


> mizuno - as you know I'm taking this month off to do a trial cycle to test my endometrium. I don't think it is a bad thing, and I have heard plenty of positives about the biopsy itself improving your implantation chances. If you are going to move to IVF, then I would definitely consider doing the biopsy. In addition, it would be good to give your body a rest for a cycle. IVF is a lot different from an IUI medicated cycle, so having that month off to relax and to prepare will probably do you good.

thanks for your advice.
The thing is, my FS wants me to go on estrogen and progesterone for the test, when I've had 2 unmedicated cycles to purge myself of all the badness I've been putting into my body :wacko:. 

Also, where are you having the tests done and what exactly will they test for?
I asked my FS what she would be testing for and it would basically be just cyclin E and p27 (which is what they do at yale). I asked her specifically if she would test for NK cells or immunological markers and she said no. Also, regardless of what the results are, I will proceed to IVF (with perhaps 3 months of lupron first to "reset" the endometrium - her words), so I don't see what this will change in my treatment plan. Plus, I'm a little uncomfortable with how invasive the test is compared to how little information we will get. This test is not widely ordered and seems to be a bit of a pet test of my clinic. I will go again and talk to her tomorrow. DH and I are pretty set on not doing it, unless she has really convincing arguments. We are thinking of trying a round of IVF and then if that doesn't work going through with the test. 

Baaah, why is this so hard? It took us so long to decide on IVF, and now she brings this up and throws us off completely :dohh:!


----------



## alicatt

mizuno said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> mizuno - as you know I'm taking this month off to do a trial cycle to test my endometrium. I don't think it is a bad thing, and I have heard plenty of positives about the biopsy itself improving your implantation chances. If you are going to move to IVF, then I would definitely consider doing the biopsy. In addition, it would be good to give your body a rest for a cycle. IVF is a lot different from an IUI medicated cycle, so having that month off to relax and to prepare will probably do you good.
> 
> thanks for your advice.
> The thing is, my FS wants me to go on estrogen and progesterone for the test, when I've had 2 unmedicated cycles to purge myself of all the badness I've been putting into my body :wacko:.
> 
> Also, where are you having the tests done and what exactly will they test for?
> I asked my FS what she would be testing for and it would basically be just cyclin E and p27 (which is what they do at yale). I asked her specifically if she would test for NK cells or immunological markers and she said no. Also, regardless of what the results are, I will proceed to IVF (with perhaps 3 months of lupron first to "reset" the endometrium - her words), so I don't see what this will change in my treatment plan. Plus, I'm a little uncomfortable with how invasive the test is compared to how little information we will get. This test is not widely ordered and seems to be a bit of a pet test of my clinic. I will go again and talk to her tomorrow. DH and I are pretty set on not doing it, unless she has really convincing arguments. We are thinking of trying a round of IVF and then if that doesn't work going through with the test.
> 
> Baaah, why is this so hard? It took us so long to decide on IVF, and now she brings this up and throws us off completely :dohh:!Click to expand...

I too will have to do the estrogen and progesterone to make my endometrium conducive to implantation. My test is something that they are going to ship out to Spain! The company that is doing it is https://www.ivi.es/en/ they are expanding to the US, and are setting up an office in Miami with which my FS is going to be part. So he is using me as a guinea pig in a sense, as he has never run these tests before. As for what they are going to do? I have no idea what the official names of the tests are, but I hope that in addition to the tests they are running my FS will have other tests run. We shall see. The test that they are doing is actually 2 biopsies, and they are going to look at them to determine my implantation window. The biopsy will tell them if I am in the window, too early or too late. By doing 2 they hope to narrow down the window for them to return the embryo to my uterus.

I know you are frustrated, but the act of scratching your endometrium will improve your chances, it causes your body to push more blood to it and that helps with implantation. So I know you are in a rush to do IVF, but I think the pluses of the test will help improve your chances of getting pregnant when you do the IVF.


----------



## mizuno

alicatt said:


> I too will have to do the estrogen and progesterone to make my endometrium conducive to implantation. My test is something that they are going to ship out to Spain! The company that is doing it is https://www.ivi.es/en/ they are expanding to the US, and are setting up an office in Miami with which my FS is going to be part. So he is using me as a guinea pig in a sense, as he has never run these tests before. As for what they are going to do? I have no idea what the official names of the tests are, but I hope that in addition to the tests they are running my FS will have other tests run. We shall see. The test that they are doing is actually 2 biopsies, and they are going to look at them to determine my implantation window. The biopsy will tell them if I am in the window, too early or too late. By doing 2 they hope to narrow down the window for them to return the embryo to my uterus.
> 
> I know you are frustrated, but the act of scratching your endometrium will improve your chances, it causes your body to push more blood to it and that helps with implantation. So I know you are in a rush to do IVF, but I think the pluses of the test will help improve your chances of getting pregnant when you do the IVF.

Thanks for talking this through with me ali!
I saw my FS today and we had a chat and I decided not to do it - BUT, only because she said that she would only test for cyclin E and p27 (which have a limited usefulness) and because she doesn't think I have a problem with the lining. As far as the "mechanical" benefit of disturbing your endometrium and testing for infection and inflammation, I will get that anyway, because she does a biopsy during the IVF cycle as standard procedure. I feel a thousand times better today! Now I'm off to enjoy my last unmedicated cycle before IVF!
Good luck with our tests Ali :hugs: and good luck to all you girls here with your next cycles! I'll be back in a month!!!
:dust: :dust:


----------



## Kmae

Mizuno, I'm so happy you made the decision your happy with and can relax now. Keep us updated with how your IVF is going.

Alicatt, when are you having your tests done?

I got my hcg betas back today. At 17 dpo it was 417 and at 19dpo it was 910. The RE said that those numbers were good:happydance:. They also scheduled me for an u/s on Feb 8th. Funny, another tww! I can't wait to see how my little bean it doing- I'll be around 7 weeks then- so hoping to see a strong heartbeat so I can relax a little more.


----------



## alicatt

Kmae said:


> Mizuno, I'm so happy you made the decision your happy with and can relax now. Keep us updated with how your IVF is going.
> 
> Alicatt, when are you having your tests done?
> 
> I got my hcg betas back today. At 17 dpo it was 417 and at 19dpo it was 910. The RE said that those numbers were good:happydance:. They also scheduled me for an u/s on Feb 8th. Funny, another tww! I can't wait to see how my little bean it doing- I'll be around 7 weeks then- so hoping to see a strong heartbeat so I can relax a little more.

Congrats on the great betas! Awesome news :yipee:

I'm waiting for AF to show up then my test cycle will start. I just want to hurry up and start again. I worry that I might have a cyst :( if so my cycles will be delayed I think? I am going to call my FS about it on Monday.


----------



## Izzie74

Ok so i tested on Thursday night and got :bfn: In a terrible state as you can imagine. Told everyone. Sobbed most of the night. Had another test left so got up in the morning and decided to do it, think just to draw a line under everything and move on. Got :bfp: Flipping out i emailed my nurse who called me in for a blood test. I'm sitting here trying to keep busy waiting for the phone to ring with the result. This is one rollercoaster i was not expecting!


----------



## Kmae

Izzie, :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin: Congrats!!! What cd were you on when you got your BFP?


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG Izzie, that is such awesome news! What is your DPO?????

KMAE - awesome numbers hun!

Ali - why do you think you have a cyst? I have two from my last IUI and have not oved yet...this is my first cycle since the IUI...My af came ontime but this ovulation is just not happening. I am getting frustrated at it also! Let me know what you find out!


----------



## Izzie74

Blood test confirmed it - :bfp: !


----------



## bizzibii

Izzie - CONGRATS !!!!!!!!, :happydance:

Alli - I also think I may have a cyst from my last IUI cycle. My period is late- 7 days , and I have had 3 BFN's :-(. I am going back to schedule everything regarding the IVF on Tuesday so maybe she can do a quick scan to have a look  .


----------



## LaurenM.

Congrats Kmae and Izzie!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Izzie - awesome news  ......so inspiring to see the bfp's....

Bizz - let us know what you find out as I am CD 19 and still no ov for me, which is very unusual. Seems these cysts stop you from oving on the next cycle. I would love to try naturally until my I've start in march but it doesn't seem I will get my way.


----------



## ambernov20

So happy to be seeing the :bfp:'s :yipee:

*AFM* I'm not too sure what's going on. I don't know if I O'd earlier in the month or the other day. But I have gotten positive OPK's since Thursday :confused: They are all pretty much the same darkness. So I don't know if my pains last week were cysts, I have heard that that can mess with your OPK's. AF due Wed unless I have another wonky cycle. Guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## LaurenM.

I have a question for anyone who's used crinone. I have had period cramps and a feeling of fullness in my uterus since 3dpiui when I started using crinone. Did anyone else have this? I seriously feel like I have or am getting my period. it didn't feel like this last time, but my e2 was really high this time and maybe that makes a difference. Ugh I dunno. I'm 7 dpiui today or 6dpo. I dunno. There are times were I have a really good feeling about this cycle based on my numbers and other days I just don't know. We had 6 follies as hubby had 171 million count with 55% motility


----------



## Kmae

Lauren, I have never used it; however, I always got a heavy uterus feeling after each cycle I used injections which typically also gave me cramps and a bachache.


----------



## LaurenM.

Thanks Kmae! It actually lightened up, all but went away and then I felt 3 really sharp cramps on my left side, then it could have been implantation today. Who knows! :) well find out in a few days!


----------



## grace10209

Hi everyone. 
I am hoping you can help me or share some of your experiences.

I just did my first iui with gonal f and af is starting :cry:, and im nervous my DH is going to be out of town for work when my next iui is scheduled.

How many iui with gonal F did you do?
and, did you respond the same way each cycle, was the iui on the same day or different days?

My Re started me off low, with only 75 each night, by the 7th day I had my first US and had 1 mature follie at 18mm, she had me to one more 75 shot and then ovidrel and my IUI was done on cd10.

Just wondering if I should "assume" it will be cd10 again???? im panicking because my DH is out of town on CD11, and im wondering if we should have his sperm frozen so we dont "miss" the iui. Its $350.00 to do that and DH doesn't want to. We can still bd around the "time" but we may miss the iui depending on when RE wants to schedule it. what would you do??? :shrug:

Anything you can share with me would be really helpful! THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## bizzibii

grace10209 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I am hoping you can help me or share some of your experiences.
> 
> I just did my first iui with gonal f and af is starting :cry:, and im nervous my DH is going to be out of town for work when my next iui is scheduled.
> 
> How many iui with gonal F did you do?
> and, did you respond the same way each cycle, was the iui on the same day or different days?
> 
> My Re started me off low, with only 75 each night, by the 7th day I had my first US and had 1 mature follie at 18mm, she had me to one more 75 shot and then ovidrel and my IUI was done on cd10.
> 
> Just wondering if I should "assume" it will be cd10 again???? im panicking because my DH is out of town on CD11, and im wondering if we should have his sperm frozen so we dont "miss" the iui. Its $350.00 to do that and DH doesn't want to. We can still bd around the "time" but we may miss the iui depending on when RE wants to schedule it. what would you do??? :shrug:
> 
> Anything you can share with me would be really helpful! THANK YOU!!!!!

 I only had two cycles on gonal but both were very different. I had teh first one with the dosage of 75 and I had only one mature follie in the end and the IUI was on CD17, the second one the dosage was increased and the IUI was on CD11. I honestly think it all depends on a woman, the month etc, if they could predict the time of the IUI you would not need so many scans.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Amber - I dont know if you remember me talking about my cysts from my December IUI cycle with Gonal F....but this is my first cycle med free since then and I usually ov around cd13 or 14...well the cysts delayed my ovulation to cd 21.....So it is possible that maybe you are going to ov later and having that many positive OPK's could also be from the cyst.


----------



## LaurenM.

grace10209 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I am hoping you can help me or share some of your experiences.
> 
> I just did my first iui with gonal f and af is starting :cry:, and im nervous my DH is going to be out of town for work when my next iui is scheduled.
> 
> How many iui with gonal F did you do?
> and, did you respond the same way each cycle, was the iui on the same day or different days?
> 
> My Re started me off low, with only 75 each night, by the 7th day I had my first US and had 1 mature follie at 18mm, she had me to one more 75 shot and then ovidrel and my IUI was done on cd10.
> 
> Just wondering if I should "assume" it will be cd10 again???? im panicking because my DH is out of town on CD11, and im wondering if we should have his sperm frozen so we dont "miss" the iui. Its $350.00 to do that and DH doesn't want to. We can still bd around the "time" but we may miss the iui depending on when RE wants to schedule it. what would you do??? :shrug:
> 
> Anything you can share with me would be really helpful! THANK YOU!!!!!

My cycles have been totally different. My first one I think I only did the gonal f for 5-6 days and this time it was much longer.


----------



## ttcbaby117

I did 2 IUI's with femara for 5 days and gonal F the first cycle we did 3 days of gonal f and got 3 follies...the 2nd we did 4 days of gonal f and got 2 follies.


----------



## Cridge

grace - I told you wrong... with the 2nd round, I ovulated on cd18 (it was the 15th of the month... I had the numbers mixed up). I ovulated around cd14 with the first round. :)


----------



## bizzibii

so quiet on here.... ;-). At the moment I am still waiting for AF. 16 days late so far, of course I am not pregnant . FS said it's just my body getting over the meds..... tralalala, My IVF have been moved... again. So I will be doing it in April/May.... not happy :-( . 

When I went for my final consultation the nurse was great, she said I have 25% chance.. WTF? She didn't give me much hope, because after the FET, technically I will be pregnant and if I still get the BFN it just doing of mother nature.... Thanks, something I DID NOT know before... Since I am classed as Unexplained she also told me I am not pregnant down to bad luck.....

Happy Sunday to All


----------



## Kmae

Bizz, :hugs: I hope you get better news. Why did they push back your IVF?


----------



## bizzibii

Kmae said:


> Bizz, :hugs: I hope you get better news. Why did they push back your IVF?

In the Netherlands all infertility treatments are paid by insurance , because of that factor there is a waiting list. The insurance companies tell the clinics how many IVF treatments they can do per month. So let's say per it's 10 per month per clinic, if all the spots are taken you are scheduled for a following month. So what happened to me is between my first and second appointment all the gaps have been filled with other "wanting babies" people..... The first available spot is in May then... so I can start treatment in April... and I don't want to leave the clinic I am at because apparently it is the best one in the country... 3 years in a row ;-).
?

Kmae- how are you ? when is ur first :baby: scan ?


----------



## alicatt

bizzibii said:


> so quiet on here.... ;-). At the moment I am still waiting for AF. 16 days late so far, of course I am not pregnant . FS said it's just my body getting over the meds..... tralalala, My IVF have been moved... again. So I will be doing it in April/May.... not happy :-( .
> 
> When I went for my final consultation the nurse was great, she said I have 25% chance.. WTF? She didn't give me much hope, because after the FET, technically I will be pregnant and if I still get the BFN it just doing of mother nature.... Thanks, something I DID NOT know before... Since I am classed as Unexplained she also told me I am not pregnant down to bad luck.....
> 
> Happy Sunday to All

So sorry for the delays bizzibii.. I am suffering from the same thing right now. AF is 10 days late, but I'm not pregnant. I certainly feel like she is on her way, but :nope: she is still not here! So frustrating. I am seeing my FS on Wednesday to find out what is going on. With my luck AF will show that morning! :rofl: :wacko:


----------



## Kmae

Bizz and Alicatt, I hope AF gets here soon. 

Bizz, it's great to hear you have IVF coverage- bit it sucks that you have to be on a waiting list. Hurry up April!!!

I have my first scan this Friday. I just can't wait to find out what's going on. I'll be 6w6d.

Okay, so I feel kind of guilty right now. One of my friends got pg a week after me - the thing is she has only been trying for two months. I know that it will be great to have our kids together, but something about her only trying 2 months and me trying 2 years and getting pg together really bothers me. It's like I wanted this special time to myself. Also, last time I got pg another friend of mine got pg a week before me. I ended up having a m/c and she now has a healthy baby. Seeing her tummy grow and her baby shower and baby announcements just killed me. I am scared to death this is going to happen again. Plus, I am a twin so I have shared a lot of big events- this one I just didn't want to share. But, I know if she had been struggling like me- I would be happy to share this time with her. Kind of shitty thinking on my part huh!?


----------



## alicatt

Kmae said:


> Bizz and Alicatt, I hope AF gets here soon.
> 
> Bizz, it's great to hear you have IVF coverage- bit it sucks that you have to be on a waiting list. Hurry up April!!!
> 
> I have my first scan this Friday. I just can't wait to find out what's going on. I'll be 6w6d.
> 
> Okay, so I feel kind of guilty right now. One of my friends got pg a week after me - the thing is she has only been trying for two months. I know that it will be great to have our kids together, but something about her only trying 2 months and me trying 2 years and getting pg together really bothers me. It's like I wanted this special time to myself. Also, last time I got pg another friend of mine got pg a week before me. I ended up having a m/c and she now has a healthy baby. Seeing her tummy grow and her baby shower and baby announcements just killed me. I am scared to death this is going to happen again. Plus, I am a twin so I have shared a lot of big events- this one I just didn't want to share. But, I know if she had been struggling like me- I would be happy to share this time with her. Kind of shitty thinking on my part huh!?

No, you have the right to your feelings and opinions. I think that as time progresses you will be happy to have a friend to do through this with. Just give it time, and be happy with your own pregnancy for now. If you find that it is still bothering you, then make sure you have separate showers and make a point to differentiate between the 2 pregnancies. :hug:


----------



## bizzibii

alicatt said:


> bizzibii said:
> 
> 
> so quiet on here.... ;-). At the moment I am still waiting for AF. 16 days late so far, of course I am not pregnant . FS said it's just my body getting over the meds..... tralalala, My IVF have been moved... again. So I will be doing it in April/May.... not happy :-( .
> 
> When I went for my final consultation the nurse was great, she said I have 25% chance.. WTF? She didn't give me much hope, because after the FET, technically I will be pregnant and if I still get the BFN it just doing of mother nature.... Thanks, something I DID NOT know before... Since I am classed as Unexplained she also told me I am not pregnant down to bad luck.....
> 
> Happy Sunday to All
> 
> So sorry for the delays bizzibii.. I am suffering from the same thing right now. AF is 10 days late, but I'm not pregnant. I certainly feel like she is on her way, but :nope: she is still not here! So frustrating. I am seeing my FS on Wednesday to find out what is going on. With my luck AF will show that morning! :rofl: :wacko:Click to expand...

Ali- that is exactly what has happened to me . Last week they told me to wait another week if the AF is still not here by Tuesday ( today ) I should come in , last night PING!.... there she is.... AF came 2.5 weeks late .

I have a question, I Have read somewhere that spotting before the AF might indicate some fertility problems, do you know anything about it ? I will ask about it when I go for my next appointment in march but thought maybe some of you ladies know anything about it


----------



## bizzibii

alicatt said:


> Kmae said:
> 
> 
> Bizz and Alicatt, I hope AF gets here soon.
> 
> Bizz, it's great to hear you have IVF coverage- bit it sucks that you have to be on a waiting list. Hurry up April!!!
> 
> I have my first scan this Friday. I just can't wait to find out what's going on. I'll be 6w6d.
> 
> Okay, so I feel kind of guilty right now. One of my friends got pg a week after me - the thing is she has only been trying for two months. I know that it will be great to have our kids together, but something about her only trying 2 months and me trying 2 years and getting pg together really bothers me. It's like I wanted this special time to myself. Also, last time I got pg another friend of mine got pg a week before me. I ended up having a m/c and she now has a healthy baby. Seeing her tummy grow and her baby shower and baby announcements just killed me. I am scared to death this is going to happen again. Plus, I am a twin so I have shared a lot of big events- this one I just didn't want to share. But, I know if she had been struggling like me- I would be happy to share this time with her. Kind of shitty thinking on my part huh!?
> 
> No, you have the right to your feelings and opinions. I think that as time progresses you will be happy to have a friend to do through this with. Just give it time, and be happy with your own pregnancy for now. If you find that it is still bothering you, then make sure you have separate showers and make a point to differentiate between the 2 pregnancies. :hug:Click to expand...


Kmae - don't be afraid to be selfish.... because of all the things you went through you do deserve to be it only ur time, and as you are saying you will be great full to have your kids together later 

Women who have no problems getting pregnant just don't get it. One friend of mine told me once " oh I don't know how hard it is for you wanting to have a baby not having one...I guess it's like the feeling you get when you want something really really much ".... my reply was " imagine, someone took your daughter and told you , you will see her next month, then next month told you you will see her next month.... and so on for 5 years.... then after those 5 years told you , you might never see her ..... this is how I feel ! "...... she got it after that ... another friend knowing very well the problems I have getting pregnant understood everything UNTIL she got pregnant herself , the moment she got pregnant ( trying also for 2 months ) she told me, OH I wish you would hurry up and got pregnant so we could be bump buddies together..... I went ballistic at her . If I could get pregnant, I would have 3 kids by now, have you just forgotten everything??????? !!!!!!!!. The point I am trying to make , I am being very selfish about it. If you don't understand what I am going through don't speak to me about it, don't tell me I need to relax, don't tell me about a woman you have read about or you cousins sisters friend and they got pregnant after so many years of trying or whatever..... 

I kind of went off the subject... what I wanted to say ... KMAE- you are half way there.. you are pregnant ( you are in better situation then most of us on here ) , it will stick.... it has too, looking forward to the news from your scan !:hugs:


----------



## alicatt

bizzibii said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bizzibii said:
> 
> 
> so quiet on here.... ;-). At the moment I am still waiting for AF. 16 days late so far, of course I am not pregnant . FS said it's just my body getting over the meds..... tralalala, My IVF have been moved... again. So I will be doing it in April/May.... not happy :-( .
> 
> When I went for my final consultation the nurse was great, she said I have 25% chance.. WTF? She didn't give me much hope, because after the FET, technically I will be pregnant and if I still get the BFN it just doing of mother nature.... Thanks, something I DID NOT know before... Since I am classed as Unexplained she also told me I am not pregnant down to bad luck.....
> 
> Happy Sunday to All
> 
> So sorry for the delays bizzibii.. I am suffering from the same thing right now. AF is 10 days late, but I'm not pregnant. I certainly feel like she is on her way, but :nope: she is still not here! So frustrating. I am seeing my FS on Wednesday to find out what is going on. With my luck AF will show that morning! :rofl: :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Ali- that is exactly what has happened to me . Last week they told me to wait another week if the AF is still not here by Tuesday ( today ) I should come in , last night PING!.... there she is.... AF came 2.5 weeks late .
> 
> I have a question, I Have read somewhere that spotting before the AF might indicate some fertility problems, do you know anything about it ? I will ask about it when I go for my next appointment in march but thought maybe some of you ladies know anything about itClick to expand...

I don't know too much about spotting being a sign of fertility problems. Unless you are spotting early for example only 8dpo or something like that. Otherwise I think as you age it is common for it to happen. When I am having normal cycles (prior to doing IUIs and IVFs where my cycles have been controlled or I've been on progesterone) I would have a little brown spotting 6-12 hours before my full flow started. From all I know, this is normal, providing it starts 13-16 days after your ovulation. If it is happening before that time, it is called a short LP (or short luteal phase). This can be a problem as it means your progesterone may not be strong enough to support a pregnancy, but they can fix this by giving you progesterone supplements. Actually I think most of the time they just do this anyway.


----------



## Turkey16

Hey Everybody!!! Peeking in again after a self-imposed break. I mentioned a while back that we were gonna sit down with our RE to discuss the next step in our "journey" if you will. Conceived via IUI early in 2009, after laser surgery to remove a smidge of endometriosis...thought we'd get pregnant no prob the second time around, but that wasn't the case. Had 3 failed IUIs this summer, the last of them aided by Gonal-F. The whole summer was an awful stressful mess...hence the break!!! So, after 6 months we met with our doc and due to my history and age, I'm 40...the horror!!! ;0) he's recommending IVF, and we're gonna go for it!! Excited & Nervous!! Had my financial consult, and our nurse's consult is Monday morning. Hoping to do a March cycle...anybody have words of wisdom???

Best of luck to everybody!!! You guys were the only fertility-themed indulgence I allowed myself while on my break!!! You all give me so much hope & inspiration!!!


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> Hey Everybody!!! Peeking in again after a self-imposed break. I mentioned a while back that we were gonna sit down with our RE to discuss the next step in our "journey" if you will. Conceived via IUI early in 2009, after laser surgery to remove a smidge of endometriosis...thought we'd get pregnant no prob the second time around, but that wasn't the case. Had 3 failed IUIs this summer, the last of them aided by Gonal-F. The whole summer was an awful stressful mess...hence the break!!! So, after 6 months we met with our doc and due to my history and age, I'm 40...the horror!!! ;0) he's recommending IVF, and we're gonna go for it!! Excited & Nervous!! Had my financial consult, and our nurse's consult is Monday morning. Hoping to do a March cycle...anybody have words of wisdom???
> 
> Best of luck to everybody!!! You guys were the only fertility-themed indulgence I allowed myself while on my break!!! You all give me so much hope & inspiration!!!

Hi Turkey, welcome back!
I have done 2 IVFs and the second one was more successful, but alas I'm still not pregnant. I do have 4 :cold: embryos and we are planning on doing a FET in March. So we will be doing a cycle around the same time! :thumbup:

I'm on a thread that deals with IVFs and I thought it might help you out:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...vf-jan-feb-mar-2013-everyone-welcome-127.html

People there are great, and will answer all your questions about IVF, and what goes on. BTW, I'm 40 as well, so it is possible! :dust:


----------



## Kmae

Thanks Bizz and Ali. Bizz :hugs:, dont even get me started with all of the insensative comments I've heard over the years. 

Well, my friend decided that she is going to announce her pregnancy early to our friends at the next girl's night. Everyone knows that I have been going through treatments and ask me every girls night (we get together monthly); so, I'm going to skip this next girl's night. I just don't want to announce my pregnancy along with her's (sorry if that sounds petty) something about it makes me uncomfortable. I waited for so long for these moments and really want my own time to announce it. I feel like you ladies are the only ones I can share this with- so thanks for listening.

On a very very positive note, I had my scan today and baby (had 4 mature follicles and 1 stuck) is measuring on time (7 weeks) and had a very fast heartbeat! With my m/c the heartbeat was very slow and baby was measuring 2 weeks behind- so I am overjoyed that everything is looking so positive. I really hope I give you all some hope. I've been doing a variety of fertility treatments for 8 months (after trying for over a year) and finally found the right treatment and all the stars aligned (hubby sperm motity was inconsistant). I wish I had the power to make you all mommies right now. but since i cant- i just made a wish for you all and am sending positive thoughts.. :dust::dust:


----------



## scerena

Congrats *kame* that is amazing news so happy for you :hugs: :wohoo: enjoy your pregnancy :)


----------



## Galen

Hi ladies! Mind if I join in this thread? I am currently in the agonizing tww following Femara cd 3-7, but I'd like to join in here as I am anticipating an injectable cycle the next go 'round.

A quick bit about me...35 years, DH 34, we have an 18 month old daughter conceived on our second IVF. Hoping to give her a sibling, and hoping to get lucky before wading back into that pool again.

I'd like to go back and read all the previous posts, but bear with me, that might take me a minute! :winkwink:

Does look there are some recent BFPs though, so big, big congrats to you ladies!

I am curious as to what your relative doses of FSH have been in your cycles?


----------



## Kmae

Welcome Galen! I hope you are able to give your daughter a sibling without too much delay. It seems that the way everyone's body responds to injectables varies. For me, I did a combo cycle 50mg Clomid for days 3-7 and 75 IUI of Menopur (FSH) from cd 8-10. With this I created 4 mature follicles; however, I was told it is very rare to have that sort of response on a combo cycle. Basically, it seems like the first time you do injectables, it's sort of a test to see how your body responds to them, then they do some "fine tuning" until they get your dose just right for your body. Good luck!!!


----------



## lilyannabella

Hello ladies....I'm new to this thread. I just started taking menotrophin on alternative days at 75 IU. 
I have no idea what to really expect. I've been using this thread as a " holy grail".
I'm really happy to see the recent BFPS and hope the same happens for all of us xxx


----------



## Galen

Thanks, Kmae! Hope you are feeling well!

Hi Lily! Good luck this cycle. Alternate days seems like it might be a good option to limit the amount of expensive medicine you have to use. Keep us posted...I'm curious how it works!

I'm just sitting over here, driving myself absolutely nutty, overanalyzing every tweak, twinge or tickle I feel right now. :wacko:


----------



## lilyannabella

Thanks Galen!! 
Thats exactly what the specialist said. He doesnt want me taking 75 IU everyday for the first week because he's seen women get overstimulated that way. Also they counted how many immature follicles i have on each ovary and one had 27 while the other had 20. So he decided he isnt taking any chances. he only wants 2 follicles to develop. I have my next scan on feb 14th. i hope its good news I will keep you ladies posted. 

Dont drive yourself crazy Galen, we all know its hard not to but i realise now we just have to relax and let the meds work.


----------



## ambernov20

Hello *Lily* & *Galen*! Welcome! :wave:

Sorry I've been MIA.....I'm out this month too. My Dr referral ran out unbeknownst to me so when I was supposed to go in I got a phone call that morning instead. So I had to call my Dr to get the referral going again and wouldn't you know it was approved the next day....CD5! The latest my Dr will do meds is CD4 :growlmad: I was very upset. So my holiday hiatus which was to be a month....two at the most is now 3 months! I'm just hoping it all happened for a reason and this will be our month somehow someway. But if not I'll be back in as soon as AF shows up (which isn't for a few more weeks lol!)


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> Hello *Lily* & *Galen*! Welcome! :wave:
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA.....I'm out this month too. My Dr referral ran out unbeknownst to me so when I was supposed to go in I got a phone call that morning instead. So I had to call my Dr to get the referral going again and wouldn't you know it was approved the next day....CD5! The latest my Dr will do meds is CD4 :growlmad: I was very upset. So my holiday hiatus which was to be a month....two at the most is now 3 months! I'm just hoping it all happened for a reason and this will be our month somehow someway. But if not I'll be back in as soon as AF shows up (which isn't for a few more weeks lol!)

Amber - so sorry to hear of your delays! That is too bad :growlmad: I started my trial cycle last week, so I'm having a non-cycle too. Only I'm going through all the meds, with no chance of being pregnant at the end! :wacko: Luckily the only meds are Estrogen and Progesterone. They are basically prepping my uterus as they would for a FET, then they are going to do 2 bipsies around CD 19-22. Hopefully the next cycle will be my cycle. 

So when do you think your next cycle will start?


----------



## sugarpi24

Hello ladies...I used gonal f last cycle and ovidrel and got my period instead of a bfp...so hoping this next cycle when we do an IUI if my insurance will cover the injections we will get our bfp. 

How do you ladies like gonal f?


----------



## bwilson1019

Hi ladies-- My name is Monique I am 32 and my husband is 34. We have been ttc for about 3 years. I start my first round of Gonal F this Friday. I was dx with PCOS when I was 22 never really affected me because I didn't want to pregnant after 10 years of marriage we decided its time and it didn't happen like we thought it would. So we shall see what this cycle brings my RE is starting me out on a high dose for 3 days to wake my ovaries up as he calls it and then drop down to a low dose for a few days and I will have my ultrasound next Tuesday and then everyday after from there on out. We are really hoping that it only takes this one round of Gonal F but are in for the long haul.


----------



## lilyannabella

hi bwilson!! Welcome to this thread.
I hope this cycle works out for you. GL:dust:

Well ladies i'm out of this one :cry: After they placed me on the lowest dose of 75IU on alternate days, they bumped me up to everyday. Then it began to work but too slowly so they bumped me up again to taking 1.5 amp alternately with 1 amp sigh...this made me overstimmed!! I began feeling bloated and in so much pain I could not walk or sleep. When I went in for my scan i had a total of 50 follies ALL the measurements of 20-22mm. So I had to abandon this cycle immediately and put on bed rest.:cry:. 
I'm kinda bummed that I'm not doing IVF because my nurse said this would be a perfect thing to see minus 20 follies :haha::haha::growlmad:

So they said I will have to sit out 2 cycles and they will let me know on friday if they're gonna have me move on to IVF and abandon HMG cycles because i'm responding too well to75 IU. So lets see sigh.:cry:


----------



## alicatt

lilyannabella said:


> hi bwilson!! Welcome to this thread.
> I hope this cycle works out for you. GL:dust:
> 
> Well ladies i'm out of this one :cry: After they placed me on the lowest dose of 75IU on alternate days, they bumped me up to everyday. Then it began to work but too slowly so they bumped me up again to taking 1.5 amp alternately with 1 amp sigh...this made me overstimmed!! I began feeling bloated and in so much pain I could not walk or sleep. When I went in for my scan i had a total of 50 follies ALL the measurements of 20-22mm. So I had to abandon this cycle immediately and put on bed rest.:cry:.
> I'm kinda bummed that I'm not doing IVF because my nurse said this would be a perfect thing to see minus 20 follies :haha::haha::growlmad:
> 
> So they said I will have to sit out 2 cycles and they will let me know on friday if they're gonna have me move on to IVF and abandon HMG cycles because i'm responding too well to75 IU. So lets see sigh.:cry:

Oh my! Can they not switch you to IVF? I've seen ladies switch to IVF to retrieve the eggs. Then they fertilize them and freeze them as it is not smart to transfer them if you have OHSS. What a shame. So sorry you are in such pain. I have had a mild case of OHSS in the past and it is not fun! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Im with Ali.....cant they just do IVF? So sorry hun I hope you feel better.


----------



## lilyannabella

I begged them to switch me to IVF but they refused on friday I will hear what they say about my course of treatment. Its pretty painful so I'm now considering if I'm willing to put my body through this again so soon.


----------



## lilyannabella

Thanks ladies. I wish they would just let me move forward with IVF I'm so frustrated right now. My husband is also going to Germany for 3 months ( he's in the army and I just found this out today) so that adds to my frustrattion.


----------



## alicatt

lilyannabella said:


> Thanks ladies. I wish they would just let me move forward with IVF I'm so frustrated right now. My husband is also going to Germany for 3 months ( he's in the army and I just found this out today) so that adds to my frustrattion.

Well maybe if you explained to them about your husband leaving for Germany? Or at least get him to give a sample before he goes? Seems to me like it would be silly to waste your beautiful follicles! Best of luck!


----------



## lilyannabella

alicatt said:


> lilyannabella said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I wish they would just let me move forward with IVF I'm so frustrated right now. My husband is also going to Germany for 3 months ( he's in the army and I just found this out today) so that adds to my frustrattion.
> 
> Well maybe if you explained to them about your husband leaving for Germany? Or at least get him to give a sample before he goes? Seems to me like it would be silly to waste your beautiful follicles! Best of luck!Click to expand...

I'll was gonna ring them in the morning and see if that will make a difference on their part. I think its such a shame to waste all these follies as well being I'm in so much pain!!

I'll keep you ladies updated.


----------



## sugarpi24

Well the first time I used injections I get a cyst :( dang it! But they worked..I got more eggs :( but no bfp :( has anyone else got cysts? Did your just go away¿?


----------



## ambernov20

Hello everyone! Sorry I have been MIA but I have been popping in and checking on posts! Hello and welcome to all the new ladies! I wish us all baby dust!!!

AFM I am finally on another medicated cycle! After 3 months off! I went today for my baseline and my RE has started me on 225 of gonal a night. This is the highest does I've started on so I'm hoping that's a good thing! Anyone know is it something they do every time? Do they just keep upping the dose every month?


----------



## ttcbaby117

sugarpi - I have been contending with cysts. I got 2 in my IUI cycle in Dec - Jan! My Jan - Feb cycle, OV was extremely late, (cd20) but my LP stayed the same. Well this cycle, my ov was right on time at cd13, but now my LP seems to be dragging on with all BFN's. I am going to the dr tomorrow to find out if the cysts are still there. I am supposed to start my down regging for IVF once my af comes.....oh and to make it all even better FF took my crosshairs away because never has my LP been this long. I have read that cysts can give you high temps even when you are not pregnant because they expel Progesterone. So now I sit and wait!


----------



## sugarpi24

Oi! I hate cysts! They like to delay everything! :( I don't temp cuz when I did my temps were all over the place and it stressed me out more.. :( I had a dream where my cyst didn't go away and they said give it another month or two :( and then the night after that I had a dream where I got a bfp and the only way I knew for sure I was preggo was I walked in the sunlight and I glittered like Edward on twilight. :) lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wow that is a great dream. Yeah I am totally over my cysts. seriously, I so thought I was pregnant. I tested at 17 dpo and couldn't believe it when I saw the BFN. I will let you know what the Dr says tomorrow.


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks...my af actually showed up this morning so instead they scheduled a baseline for me on Monday and down regging to begin then.


----------



## sugarpi24

:( aw that sucks! It always seems once I get a pregnancy blood test done I start my period later that day or the next morning... :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

yep! So true....so I start my down regging on Monday for my first IVF which I will also be using Gonal for...I am a bit nervous...


----------



## sugarpi24

I hope IVF worms for you :) its not an option for us :( so hopefully we don't get to that point :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

I do hope you will find a way! Is it not an option because of cost? If so there are many things I looked into that could help if you do have to go that route.


----------



## sugarpi24

Yeah...we have school loans...mortgage...car loan...credit cards...so we don't need anymore debt. :( we are about to ask for more money on @ur car loan to see if we could get the money to fix our house...needs a new roof and foundation on the one corner needs lifted and patched... :( oi!


----------



## ttcbaby117

I totally understand! We have been saving for this for what seems like a lifetime...all the while kinda hoping that we didn't need to use this money for IVF and we could do other wonderful things with it. But alas, it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## mizuno

hello everyone. I've been MIA for the last 2-3 months, but I've been checking in to see how everyone is doing.

all the new ladies - welcome! 

amber - good to see you are back on the medicated cycle

ali - what are you up to this month? how did your mock cycle/biopsy go?

So, I've taken the last 3 months off and they were sooo nice. No US, no bloods, no early mornings at the clinic. But, we have finally decided to go with IVF, so I'm back now. I'm scared and unsure, but also excited. 

Ali - you mentioned a while back a thread for ivf, but I can't find it. Could you let me know what it is? I don't think I can do this without some support from the ladies on here who are going through the same thing :)


:dust: to all


----------



## alicatt

Hey all.. yes IVF costs are astronomical! Only good thing is that it is tax deductible so I got a great refund, and now can get some work done on the house!

Mizuno.. I'm still waiting to do the trial cycle. My last cycle was a total bust so we're waiting for AF to come then we'll start again. AF is due any time now and I'll go in for my baseline ASAP after that.

There are a few ladies that have moved from this tread to the IVF thread, TtcBaby and Turkey too! So you'll fit in nicely! 

I'm on my phone so I can't copy the link but it's something like 'Anyone doing FET/IVF in Jan, Feb & Mar 2013'. I think we'll probably start a new thread for April/May/Jun in a few weeks but when that happens there will be posts about moving to that one next. So come on and join us! If I'm at the computer later I'll post the link for you.

I think you'll find IVF to be an exciting journey, full of anxiety, anticipation and hopefully a BFP! I have learned more than I ever wanted to know about reproduction, and more about how my body works. It is truly amazing!


----------



## ttcbaby117

there is also an IVF thread for April may and june IVfers....welcome back hun! I start my down regging on Monday when do you begin?


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> there is also an IVF thread for April may and june IVfers....welcome back hun! I start my down regging on Monday when do you begin?

Great! I'll be heading there soon I think.. Maybe I'll wait until AF actually shows.


----------



## Nashi83

Hi, Im on my 6th round, gonal f, prognova and crinone. 5neg. my pgtest is tomorrow and ive had lite pink spotting for 3 days this is uncomin for me as i usually i get a lot of white clumpy crinone by now but yet there is none. ive had very little cramping this is completely new to me as all the rest have been the same, im a little worried has anyone else had this before?


----------



## alicatt

Nashi83 said:


> Hi, Im on my 6th round, gonal f, prognova and crinone. 5neg. my pgtest is tomorrow and ive had lite pink spotting for 3 days this is uncomin for me as i usually i get a lot of white clumpy crinone by now but yet there is none. ive had very little cramping this is completely new to me as all the rest have been the same, im a little worried has anyone else had this before?

I used crinone once and hated it, due to the goo.. I did read that light spotting can occur due to the crinone. It could also be implantation bleeding? How many DPO are you? :dust:


----------



## mizuno

ttcbaby117 said:


> there is also an IVF thread for April may and june IVfers....welcome back hun! I start my down regging on Monday when do you begin?

I start on the BCP on Tuesday. Ahhhh! so nerve-wracking!
I'll join the april, may and june ivf thread then. See you there!
And hopefully we'll see you there soon Ali!


----------



## mizuno

Nashi83 said:


> Hi, Im on my 6th round, gonal f, prognova and crinone. 5neg. my pgtest is tomorrow and ive had lite pink spotting for 3 days this is uncomin for me as i usually i get a lot of white clumpy crinone by now but yet there is none. ive had very little cramping this is completely new to me as all the rest have been the same, im a little worried has anyone else had this before?

i was also on crinone once and had to stop due to extreme bloating and spotting pretty much throughout the 2ww (i've never had that before or since, in any natural or medicated cycle). and the goopy stuff that comes out was pretty gross too :) Anyway, sorry I can't help, it could be from crinone or it could be implantation spotting or it could be AF on her way. I wouldn't worry too much about it though, I don't think it's unusual. Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## alicatt

mizuno said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> there is also an IVF thread for April may and june IVfers....welcome back hun! I start my down regging on Monday when do you begin?
> 
> I start on the BCP on Tuesday. Ahhhh! so nerve-wracking!
> I'll join the april, may and june ivf thread then. See you there!
> And hopefully we'll see you there soon Ali!Click to expand...

Yep.. I hope that my FS only wants to do 1 trial cycle, I think he hinted about a second one. I guess they do the trial, get the results of the test and then if the results recommend changing things up, then we do a second trial using their recommendations, test the lining and then on the third month we do the transfer. :wacko: I guess we'll just have to see how this cycle goes. If only :af: would show!!! ARGH.


----------



## ambernov20

Nashi83 said:


> Hi, Im on my 6th round, gonal f, prognova and crinone. 5neg. my pgtest is tomorrow and ive had lite pink spotting for 3 days this is uncomin for me as i usually i get a lot of white clumpy crinone by now but yet there is none. ive had very little cramping this is completely new to me as all the rest have been the same, im a little worried has anyone else had this before?

I have used crinone for 3 medicated cycles and one I was taking it twice a day. It can cause spotting...the most I noticed was that the discharge from it was almost a salmon color...sorry if TMI. I have heard of some women having the crinone get clogged and it doesn't come out. One lady even said she would go up and get it. :shock: I'm not sure what causes that but maybe ask your Dr next time you go in, wouldn't want it up there in the way of anything. 

AFM I go in for follie check tomorrow! :wohoo: I'm so excited and nervous! I started this cycle at 225 of gonal and I have responded very well with my other cycles so I'm nervous that I will have too many follies and my cycle will get canceled :nope: I would not handle that well as I have been off meds for 3 months and it was only supposed to be for 1! I also am excited because my FSH level was lower this month...hoping that's a good thing. :shrug: I looked it up and got kind of confused. But I have been taking the cq10 and am hoping that's why my levels came down. They were 9 the first time they were checked then 9 for another cycle and 14 during a cycle. This month on CD3 it was 5! Really hoping that's a good sign! Hoping and praying this is our month!


----------



## mizuno

ttcbaby117 said:


> there is also an IVF thread for April may and june IVfers....welcome back hun! I start my down regging on Monday when do you begin?

sorry for a diversion off the gonal-f topic here, but just a question for ttcbaby regarding the april/may/june IVF thread - seeing that the girl who started the thread got pregnant naturally, I doubt she will be on it much and updating everyone's status (I like that about the jan/feb/march thread - it gives me hope and an overview of how everyone's doing). Is there another thread in the works by you girls who are on there?


----------



## alicatt

mizuno said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> there is also an IVF thread for April may and june IVfers....welcome back hun! I start my down regging on Monday when do you begin?
> 
> sorry for a diversion off the gonal-f topic here, but just a question for ttcbaby regarding the april/may/june IVF thread - seeing that the girl who started the thread got pregnant naturally, I doubt she will be on it much and updating everyone's status (I like that about the jan/feb/march thread - it gives me hope and an overview of how everyone's doing). Is there another thread in the works by you girls who are on there?Click to expand...

Well that is bound to happen with those threads you'll see that in 3 months people will float in and out.. I have yet to join the next thread, but will do so after my trial cycle. There are so many on the current thread interested in the results!


----------



## ambernov20

Well ladies I have at least 5 follies!! My RE lowered my gonal dose from 250 to 187.5 because my ovaries are doing so well! I go back in on Thursday. Hoping to trigger this weekend while hubby is home so he can do it and I won't have to :happydance: She only measured 5 follies but it looked like there may be more....I'm so nervous about OHSS. I had very intense O pains during my last medicated cycle. Just hoping and praying this is our month!


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> Well ladies I have at least 5 follies!! My RE lowered my gonal dose from 250 to 187.5 because my ovaries are doing so well! I go back in on Thursday. Hoping to trigger this weekend while hubby is home so he can do it and I won't have to :happydance: She only measured 5 follies but it looked like there may be more....I'm so nervous about OHSS. I had very intense O pains during my last medicated cycle. Just hoping and praying this is our month!

I wouldn't worry too much about OHSS on an IUI cycle, you have to have really high estrogen levels (like 4000+) and 20+ follicles for OHSS, but you could very well feel the ovulation!!! With IVF they go in and retrieve the eggs surgically so there is no ovulation, but with an IUI you certainly do have to ovulate. My ovaries were in a lot of pain during my first medicated cycle, hopefully you don't have too much this time! I really hope that this is your month!!! GL and FX'd!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hmm mizuno - good point. I know there is a couple other ones....I will see if I can find it!

Amber - great news hun, ali is right you shouldn't have to worry about OHSS in an IUI cycle.

Ali - yes I do hope for your sake that he doesn't want to do another and that this trial cycle will give him all of the information he needs.


----------



## sugarpi24

hopefully AF will be here in a couple days and we can make sure my cyst is gone and then we can go on to more Gonal F and IUI!! cant wait! im so ready for a baby!


----------



## ambernov20

Asking for thoughts and prayers! I will be triggering in the morning and TI on Saturday! I have at least 3 good size follies!! And my estrogen is 1703! That's the highest it's been so far. Really hoping one of them is the right one! So hoping and praying this is our month!!! Wishing us all super sticky baby dust!!


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> Asking for thoughts and prayers! I will be triggering in the morning and TI on Saturday! I have at least 3 good size follies!! And my estrogen is 1703! That's the highest it's been so far. Really hoping one of them is the right one! So hoping and praying this is our month!!! Wishing us all super sticky baby dust!!

My estrogen got to be that high on one of my IUIs, it is amazing how it just spikes close to trigger time. FX'd :dust: GL I really hope it works this time!!! :happydance: I also hope your ovulation pains aren't too bad. At least it is the weekend so you can relax and put your feet up! Well you should do that anyway!!! Lie in bed with your legs in the air :haha: after your TI.


----------



## ttcbaby117

GL Amber I really hope this is your BFP month!


----------



## bonnotron

Good luck Amber! Those are great numbers!

I started on 225iu gonal on Day3 - 5, then went back this morning. I had one follicle at 14.5mm and 2 at 10mm. I'm hoping the other 2 play catch up. My first gonal cycle I had to trigger early because the lead follicle got so big, so I'm hoping that doesn't happen again this month.


----------



## dbluett

Hello ladies!

I am back after a few month break. Another IUI cycle with gonal f, but this time i am also taking metformin. Hoping third times a charm 

Baby dust to all!!


----------



## alicatt

dbluett said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I am back after a few month break. Another IUI cycle with gonal f, but this time i am also taking metformin. Hoping third times a charm
> 
> Baby dust to all!!

Good luck! I think that the addition of metformin is great! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## ambernov20

Ok ladies 3DPO and my estrogen is 2000! And progesterone is greater than 60! So hoping that's a good thing. I know I sure felt ovulation! It was very painful but I got through it! Hoping this is our month!

*dbluett* hope the metformin does the trick!!! FX for you!! 

*Alicatt* how are things with you?

*bonnotron* any news on the follies?


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> Ok ladies 3DPO and my estrogen is 2000! And progesterone is greater than 60! So hoping that's a good thing. I know I sure felt ovulation! It was very painful but I got through it! Hoping this is our month!
> 
> *dbluett* hope the metformin does the trick!!! FX for you!!
> 
> *Alicatt* how are things with you?
> 
> *bonnotron* any news on the follies?

*Amber*.. sounds good! You are on your way, FX'd that this is your month! :dust:

*AFM *- doing OK, trying to get this trial FET going, I'm supposed to ovulate this weekend I believe, and my lining looks good, but not fantastic. Better than last attempt so that is good. I'll go back on Monday and we'll see where we are at then. Hopefully this will work, and we'll be doing the real FET next cycle! YAY!


----------



## dbluett

Okay here is an update. Went for an ultra sound this morning. I have seven follies. (10.6 mm, 11.7mm, 12mm, 11.8 mm(2), 12.8mm, and 10.6mm). That is the most i have ever had. My concern now is that I maybe overstimulated. What is the most follies anybody has had?


----------



## dbluett

ambernov20 said:


> Well ladies I have at least 5 follies!! My RE lowered my gonal dose from 250 to 187.5 because my ovaries are doing so well! I go back in on Thursday. Hoping to trigger this weekend while hubby is home so he can do it and I won't have to :happydance: She only measured 5 follies but it looked like there may be more....I'm so nervous about OHSS. I had very intense O pains during my last medicated cycle. Just hoping and praying this is our month!

Ambernov20,
I just saw your post. I have at least 7 follies, and worried about OHSS. Waiting to see what my estrogen level comes back. How are you doing?


----------



## ambernov20

I am doing good. Trying to stay sane during the 2ww! LOL! I had about 5 or 6 follies during my cycle in Nov my estrogen wasn't too bad but I had very strong ovulation but some tylenol and a hot bath helped me through it. Same happened this month my estrogen was around 1700 and I have 3 good size follies that she measured and several smaller ones she didn't and had pretty bad O pains but I was able to make it through. Good luck!!!


----------



## sugarpi24

Cd1 today.....going to the doctor tomorrow for Cd 2-3 bloodwork and an ultrasound to make sure the cyst is gone....I may not be able to do gonal f this cycle....but who knows :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

fxed for you hun! I do hope it is gone!


----------



## sugarpi24

It was gone!!! Yayyy!! Blood work was normal too! So I start femera tomorrow and hopefully insurance processes things fast and I can do injections too this cycle!!


----------



## dbluett

Okay, estrogen as of yesterday was 1297. Went in for another ultra sound this morning and I : 18.4, 15.9, 16.4, 18.6,16.7 and (2) 12. They said they would like me to have 3 that are 18. Guess another ultra sound tomorrow. Hoping to be able to trigger tomorrow.


----------



## sugarpi24

good luck dbluett!!! hope the u/s tomorrow shows 3 @18!!!! :)


----------



## dbluett

Thanks sugerpi24. This has been the most follicels I have had. Fingers and toes crossed that this is the cycle i get my BFP!!


----------



## sugarpi24

with as many follicles as you have id say you have a good chance!!! :) im hoping for you!!!


----------



## bonnotron

Wow - looks like lots of good responses this month! I ended up with anywhere from 3 - 5 follicles. The woman who did my last ultrasound was somewhat inexperienced, so I don't know. It looked to me like 2 of my lead follicles had ovulated or collapsed by last u/s. Me and DH had BD'd so I'm not worried about it. I'm 4diui today (6dpt) and doing crinone 2x / day. My bbs are killing me. I really want to start testing, but I'm waiting until Thursday since my trigger hangs around for a long time.

Amber how are you doing? When do you test???


----------



## ttcbaby117

good luck blue an dbonno!


----------



## dbluett

Cycle has been canceled. :-( Too many follicles.


----------



## Turkey16

dbluett said:


> Cycle has been canceled. :-( Too many follicles.

It's been a while since I've been on this board as I've moved onto to IVF, but I still lurk (especially now cuz I'm on the 2ww!!). Just wanted to say that your situation sounds a lot like a gal who used to post here named "chiles". If I'm remembering correctly her cycle was cancelled for too many follies and she threw caution to the wind, did the deed and got pregnant with a singleton. If you back up to around page 80 or so I think you might be able to read her story. I apologize in advance if I'm off my rocker...I just thought you could use some good news!!


----------



## dbluett

Turkey16 said:


> dbluett said:
> 
> 
> Cycle has been canceled. :-( Too many follicles.
> 
> It's been a while since I've been on this board as I've moved onto to IVF, but I still lurk (especially now cuz I'm on the 2ww!!). Just wanted to say that your situation sounds a lot like a gal who used to post here named "chiles". If I'm remembering correctly her cycle was cancelled for too many follies and she threw caution to the wind, did the deed and got pregnant with a singleton. If you back up to around page 80 or so I think you might be able to read her story. I apologize in advance if I'm off my rocker...I just thought you could use some good news!!Click to expand...

Thanks turkey. I do remember chiles.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yes I remember her also .....would they consider converting to IVF?


----------



## sugarpi24

Dblue...are you guys still going to try this cycle even though its been cancelled? or just wait til next cycle?


----------



## dbluett

I think we may just try it the old fashion way :sex: LOL and see what happens. I usually don't ovulate on my own, so only time will tell.


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck :) watch you'll end up with triplets :) lol


----------



## alicatt

Turkey16 said:


> dbluett said:
> 
> 
> Cycle has been canceled. :-( Too many follicles.
> 
> It's been a while since I've been on this board as I've moved onto to IVF, but I still lurk (especially now cuz I'm on the 2ww!!). Just wanted to say that your situation sounds a lot like a gal who used to post here named "chiles". If I'm remembering correctly her cycle was cancelled for too many follies and she threw caution to the wind, did the deed and got pregnant with a singleton. If you back up to around page 80 or so I think you might be able to read her story. I apologize in advance if I'm off my rocker...I just thought you could use some good news!!Click to expand...

Turkey you beat me to it! I was going to mention Chiles too! dbluett, at TTC baby mentioned, is it possible to convert to IVF? FirstTry, a woman on another thread (that may have been here too at one time) converted to IVF. Sadly it ended in a MC, but she did get pregnant initially. It would be a shame to waste all those beautiful follicles! If you can't convert, then definitely :sex:! You could end up getting pregnant, stranger things have happend. :dust:


----------



## ambernov20

Went for blood work yesterday at 9dpo and my estrogen was 141.8 and progesterone 10.64. Not sure how I'm feeling as these numbers are just above what they want to see. If the witch doesn't show up first then my hcg test is Friday. I've done good at not buying/wasting any HPT. Even though I really really want to!!! 

Sorry *dbluett* about the canceled cycle! I'm with everyone else at least bd you never know what can happen!!!


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> Went for blood work yesterday at 9dpo and my estrogen was 141.8 and progesterone 10.64. Not sure how I'm feeling as these numbers are just above what they want to see. If the witch doesn't show up first then my hcg test is Friday. I've done good at not buying/wasting any HPT. Even though I really really want to!!!
> 
> Sorry *dbluett* about the canceled cycle! I'm with everyone else at least bd you never know what can happen!!!

Good luck! Are you doing any supplementation? With progesterone?


----------



## dbluett

alicatt said:


> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbluett said:
> 
> 
> Cycle has been canceled. :-( Too many follicles.
> 
> It's been a while since I've been on this board as I've moved onto to IVF, but I still lurk (especially now cuz I'm on the 2ww!!). Just wanted to say that your situation sounds a lot like a gal who used to post here named "chiles". If I'm remembering correctly her cycle was cancelled for too many follies and she threw caution to the wind, did the deed and got pregnant with a singleton. If you back up to around page 80 or so I think you might be able to read her story. I apologize in advance if I'm off my rocker...I just thought you could use some good news!!Click to expand...
> 
> Turkey you beat me to it! I was going to mention Chiles too! dbluett, at TTC baby mentioned, is it possible to convert to IVF? FirstTry, a woman on another thread (that may have been here too at one time) converted to IVF. Sadly it ended in a MC, but she did get pregnant initially. It would be a shame to waste all those beautiful follicles! If you can't convert, then definitely :sex:! You could end up getting pregnant, stranger things have happend. :dust:Click to expand...




ambernov20 said:


> Went for blood work yesterday at 9dpo and my estrogen was 141.8 and progesterone 10.64. Not sure how I'm feeling as these numbers are just above what they want to see. If the witch doesn't show up first then my hcg test is Friday. I've done good at not buying/wasting any HPT. Even though I really really want to!!!
> 
> Sorry *dbluett* about the canceled cycle! I'm with everyone else at least bd you never know what can happen!!!

We can not afford IVF right now :-(


----------



## ambernov20

Yes *alicatt* I'm on crinone twice a day.


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> Yes *alicatt* I'm on crinone twice a day.

Ohhh.. that is why your p4 isn't that high. Crinone doesn't enter your blood as much as PIO (progesterone in oil) shots. So it wouldn't necessarily raise your p4 too high. 

Did they say why they didn't like those numbers?


----------



## alicatt

dbluett said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbluett said:
> 
> 
> Cycle has been canceled. :-( Too many follicles.
> 
> It's been a while since I've been on this board as I've moved onto to IVF, but I still lurk (especially now cuz I'm on the 2ww!!). Just wanted to say that your situation sounds a lot like a gal who used to post here named "chiles". If I'm remembering correctly her cycle was cancelled for too many follies and she threw caution to the wind, did the deed and got pregnant with a singleton. If you back up to around page 80 or so I think you might be able to read her story. I apologize in advance if I'm off my rocker...I just thought you could use some good news!!Click to expand...
> 
> Turkey you beat me to it! I was going to mention Chiles too! dbluett, at TTC baby mentioned, is it possible to convert to IVF? FirstTry, a woman on another thread (that may have been here too at one time) converted to IVF. Sadly it ended in a MC, but she did get pregnant initially. It would be a shame to waste all those beautiful follicles! If you can't convert, then definitely :sex:! You could end up getting pregnant, stranger things have happend. :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambernov20 said:
> 
> 
> Went for blood work yesterday at 9dpo and my estrogen was 141.8 and progesterone 10.64. Not sure how I'm feeling as these numbers are just above what they want to see. If the witch doesn't show up first then my hcg test is Friday. I've done good at not buying/wasting any HPT. Even though I really really want to!!!
> 
> Sorry *dbluett* about the canceled cycle! I'm with everyone else at least bd you never know what can happen!!!Click to expand...
> 
> We can not afford IVF right now :-(Click to expand...

Oh no, that is too bad, the cost of IVF is generally speaking 1/4 meds, 1/4 for the cycle management (US and blood work) and then 1/2 for the ER and ET and the embryologist work. So you were 1/2 way there with the costs! Sometimes I really hate infertility! :grr: Since you had such a great response to the meds. Well here is to hoping that :sex: will do the trick! :thumbup:


----------



## dbluett

alicatt said:


> dbluett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbluett said:
> 
> 
> Cycle has been canceled. :-( Too many follicles.
> 
> It's been a while since I've been on this board as I've moved onto to IVF, but I still lurk (especially now cuz I'm on the 2ww!!). Just wanted to say that your situation sounds a lot like a gal who used to post here named "chiles". If I'm remembering correctly her cycle was cancelled for too many follies and she threw caution to the wind, did the deed and got pregnant with a singleton. If you back up to around page 80 or so I think you might be able to read her story. I apologize in advance if I'm off my rocker...I just thought you could use some good news!!Click to expand...
> 
> Turkey you beat me to it! I was going to mention Chiles too! dbluett, at TTC baby mentioned, is it possible to convert to IVF? FirstTry, a woman on another thread (that may have been here too at one time) converted to IVF. Sadly it ended in a MC, but she did get pregnant initially. It would be a shame to waste all those beautiful follicles! If you can't convert, then definitely :sex:! You could end up getting pregnant, stranger things have happend. :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambernov20 said:
> 
> 
> Went for blood work yesterday at 9dpo and my estrogen was 141.8 and progesterone 10.64. Not sure how I'm feeling as these numbers are just above what they want to see. If the witch doesn't show up first then my hcg test is Friday. I've done good at not buying/wasting any HPT. Even though I really really want to!!!
> 
> Sorry *dbluett* about the canceled cycle! I'm with everyone else at least bd you never know what can happen!!!Click to expand...
> 
> We can not afford IVF right now :-(Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no, that is too bad, the cost of IVF is generally speaking 1/4 meds, 1/4 for the cycle management (US and blood work) and then 1/2 for the ER and ET and the embryologist work. So you were 1/2 way there with the costs! Sometimes I really hate infertility! :grr: Since you had such a great response to the meds. Well here is to hoping that :sex: will do the trick! :thumbup:Click to expand...

We have been advised we should abstain from :sex:. But i honestly dont see why it will hurt. I generally have trouble o'ing on my own anyways, so maybe just one or two eggs will release. So i think we will countine to :sex:. LOL


----------



## alicatt

dbluett - ya I think the FS has to tell you not to. They don't want to be liable if you end up with quints or something crazy :wacko: I think you have to look at your own odds, and discuss with your DH. The whole reason we are working with a FS and doing IUIs or IVFs is because we are unable to get this done on our own, and there is some underlying issue. In reality I'm not so sure you would ovulate all of them anyway, maybe 2-3? So maybe you'll end up with twins? If you do decide to do it, make sure you have discussed the option of selective reduction with your DH. My FS made me think about it and decide what my feelings were on that subject before we did any risky business. Selective reduction is for those that when/if they have 4+ embryos implant, whether they want to have 1 or more removed. They usually do initial testing to determine if they are chromosomally intact, and if there is one that is not, then they would remove that one. However it is a very sensitive subject and one that not everyone agrees with. So before you :sex: make sure you guys are OK with whatever happens. I think the chances are pretty good you'll get pregnant (if you ovulate) but relatively slim that you'll have more than 2. IMO. :shrug: Stranger things have happened!


----------



## ambernov20

*alicatt* it's not that they don't like the numbers they want to see progesterone above 10 and estrogen above 100. I just don't feel too hopeful with those numbers. I have this nagging feeling that af will show tomorrow I don't know why, I just do. I'm not feeling either way really but that would just be my luck then I will be going to the Dr on Friday anyway but for day 3 instead of my hcg test. Hoping this feeling is wrong.


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> *alicatt* it's not that they don't like the numbers they want to see progesterone above 10 and estrogen above 100. I just don't feel too hopeful with those numbers. I have this nagging feeling that af will show tomorrow I don't know why, I just do. I'm not feeling either way really but that would just be my luck then I will be going to the Dr on Friday anyway but for day 3 instead of my hcg test. Hoping this feeling is wrong.

Ya.. I understand. Well hopefully you get a nice surprise!! How do you feel? Not that I've ever been pregnant, but I can usually feel when AF is approaching, my lower back starts to get really sore, and I get irritable too. So much fun.. not!


----------



## bonnotron

Amber - How are you doing today? Just out of curiosity how many DPO / IUI did your RE bring you in for the progesterone and estrogen test? I'm asking because my RE has never done any post O tests on me and I'm considering just having them done myself. 

Good luck, Friday seems so far away. AFM - just wishing this 2ww would hurry up already.


----------



## ambernov20

*bonnotron* yes I always go in 3 times after I O to check estrogen and progesterone and some other things that they don't release to me. One a few days after O to make sure I did then again a few days later and then one last time at about 2 weeks after O for my HCG test. 

*alicatt* it's hard to say....I don't really feel either way. But I just feel in my gut that AF will show today....it's just my luck. The furthest I have made it past O on a medicated cycle is 11DPO and that's today.


----------



## sugarpi24

I start injections tomorrow! Hope this cycle works!


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> *bonnotron* yes I always go in 3 times after I O to check estrogen and progesterone and some other things that they don't release to me. One a few days after O to make sure I did then again a few days later and then one last time at about 2 weeks after O for my HCG test.
> 
> *alicatt* it's hard to say....I don't really feel either way. But I just feel in my gut that AF will show today....it's just my luck. The furthest I have made it past O on a medicated cycle is 11DPO and that's today.

HMM.. Have you tried alternative methods of progesterone supplementation? Like the shots or the pills? Maybe a combination of the 2? There is also a different type of progesterone suppository that is called endometium (sp). Or in Canada they offered me these other ones that are liquid but you freeze them and then use those? I think? I never got to try them, so I'm not sure exactly what they are exactly. When I was doing IUIs with Gonal F in Canada they tested my progesterone at 7DPO and it was always over 20 so they were like, you don't need supplementation. It is funny, with IVF and FET you don't have your own so I need supplementation but even with that it isn't much higher than I normally am, its usually between 45-60 with the PIO shots.


----------



## ambernov20

I was about 6dpo my first test and my progesterone was greater than 60. That was Friday and yesterday it was only the 10 something.


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> I was about 6dpo my first test and my progesterone was greater than 60. That was Friday and yesterday it was only the 10 something.

WOW, that is interesting. They've never tested my progesterone after 6-8dpo so I have no idea if it dropped like that :shrug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

I do know that progesterone is supposed to taper off towards the end of the cycle but that seems like a drastic drop. I would ask your RE about that one.


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> I do know that progesterone is supposed to taper off towards the end of the cycle but that seems like a drastic drop. I would ask your RE about that one.

It is only supposed to drop if you go off the progesterone supplementation and you are not pregnant. It should stay nice and high until you stop using it. In a normal cycle it would drop naturally and that signals your body to have AF. If you are pregnant it will stay high, as that is what nourishes the embryo until the placenta takes over.


----------



## sugarpi24

well I went for my first u/s to check my follicles today and I go back Tuesday to check them again...I had 2 or 3 @10...so we will see what Tuesday brings...ill be continuing my dosage til then every night :)


----------



## ambernov20

Ok so a bit of a roller coaster for me. Got a :bfn: on Friday. I was so hopeful so I was very upset. Got the :witch: on Saturday so went in today for my baseline. Had a cyst that measured 10 but since it was smaller than 12 she let me start this cycle. I'm starting back at 225 of gonal and I go back Friday to see how things are going. Hoping this will be our month. 

This is my first cycle that I've had a cyst worth measuring anyone know what it will do with the meds? Will it get bigger or maybe just go away? Just curious what anyone elses experiences may have been. I'm just hoping it doesn't hang around and screw up next month if this cycle isn't the one.....but obviously I'm hoping it will be the one lol! 

Hope everyone else is having a great day!


----------



## Kristin92212

Hi Everyone :)
My name is Kristin and I will soon be starting my first injectable cycle. I will be using gonal-f and ovidrel combined with an iui. A little bit about me...I have been with my husband of 6 months since the first week of highschool. We have been together for 9 years so we feel more than ready to start a family together. I was on birth control pills for 5 years. I stopped them in 2011 and never had a cycle after that. I used provera a few times to start AF. I am 5'2 and overweight. I was told I have PCOS in October 2011. I have recently tried 50mg, 100mg and 150mg of Clomid and did not ovulate with any of the doses. My husband is getting a SA done this week and I will get an HSG done next week. I had my AMH level tested and it was 7.3. My doctor is going to start me at a very low dose because she is concerned about overstimulation and multiples. If anyone has any advice/information it would be very helpful! I hope that injectables will help us get the miracle we all deserve! Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## sugarpi24

I had another u/s today and we [email protected]@[email protected] [email protected] so we have one good one. Waiting to hear back from the doctor to see what our next step is...


----------



## ambernov20

Welcome *Kristin*! :hi: Good luck with your first cycle! Feel free to ask any questions!!

*sugarpi* hope the doc gives you good news. Maybe one of the others can play catch up.

AFM nothing new just on day 2 of meds and feeling some action in my ovaries already lol! Go back in Friday to see what they are up to. Sure hope that cyst behaves!


----------



## sugarpi24

He is uping my dosage to 112.5 so ill be doing that tonight and tomorrow and then go back Thursday...to check again. So hoping I get more than one big one!!


----------



## cupcake

hey everyone, I am starting injectables this cycle, I have had 4 iui's, two natural, two with clomid ( 50,75) but my lining was too thin on clomid. I have secondary infertility , and its unexplained, I have been pregnant on my own 3 times, two are my boys, and one I lost at 7.5 weeks. I have been ttc for a year since my Mc with no luck. I think the doctor is going to put me on Gonal F, seems the most readily available where I live. I did ovitrelle last cycle so I am not afraid of the shots, just would like to hear what cd you started on, does it make a difference what cd you start on, what dose did you start on ( i ovulate on my own), how many follies did you get on it, why Gonal F and not Puregon which I understand to be the same thing? Thanks and good luck to us all x


----------



## Cridge

Hi cupcake! I assume you trust your doctor, but I'm a little concerned about you being on gonal-f if you already ovulate on your own. Gonal-f is follicle stimulating hormone, so just be sure that you're being checked every couple of days and keep a close eye on things so you don't overstimulate. I would definitely start at a low dose. I think 75iU is pretty common to start.

I think most people start meds on cd3, but my last gonal-f cycle I couldn't get meds in time and I started on cd5. I'm not sure it makes too much of a difference.

Good luck! I hope it all goes really well!!!


----------



## cupcake

Cridge said:


> Hi cupcake! I assume you trust your doctor, but I'm a little concerned about you being on gonal-f if you already ovulate on your own. Gonal-f is follicle stimulating hormone, so just be sure that you're being checked every couple of days and keep a close eye on things so you don't overstimulate. I would definitely start at a low dose. I think 75iU is pretty common to start.
> 
> I think most people start meds on cd3, but my last gonal-f cycle I couldn't get meds in time and I started on cd5. I'm not sure it makes too much of a difference.
> 
> Good luck! I hope it all goes really well!!!

thanks, I have already been monitoring with ultrasounds every other day for ovulation from cd 10, so assuming this will be pretty much like that, I am not even sure how many they go ahead with , usually i have one leading follicle with no meds, on clomid 50 I only had 1 still, on clomid 75 I had one lead at 22 and 2 at 16 before hcg shot, so probably 3 there. I dont know the chances of multiples? I am assuming its high on these meds and I dont mind multiples eihter, my only concern is carrying a safe pregnancy. Do doctors have a certain amount of follicles they are willing to go ahead with?


----------



## Cridge

Chance of multiples is much higher than on clomid, although I can't think of the exact percentage now. I'm sure some of the other ladies on here know off the top of their head.

It seems that every doctor is different as to where they'll draw the line. Some do at 3. I think it just depends on the patient. My doctor was nervous about 2, but she wasn't about to cancel the cycle.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Can anyone tell me if you are more prone to develop cysts on Gonal F then follistim or Bravelle? I am concerned as I did have 2 cysts on my second IUI on Gonal but was fine on my first cycle. My RE has me taking Gonal for my first IVF, which was just postponed because of yet another cyst.

Any information would help me greatly thank you!


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Can anyone tell me if you are more prone to develop cysts on Gonal F then follistim or Bravelle? I am concerned as I did have 2 cysts on my second IUI on Gonal but was fine on my first cycle. My RE has me taking Gonal for my first IVF, which was just postponed because of yet another cyst.
> 
> Any information would help me greatly thank you!

HEHE :haha: This is where I heard that there is a higher risk of cysts on Gonal F. I forgot you had been on this thread before :haha: Just ask your FS, I think it is personal preference for them as to which you use. My FS in Canada used a combination of Gonal F and Menopur, my FS here does Menopur and Bravelle (at least for me). I didn't mean to worry you, I would just ask your FS if cysts are a side effect of Gonal F and if so, then maybe have them switch you to something else?


----------



## ttcbaby117

hehehe, yes well you can imagine I am already stressed out with the delay of my cycle! So I did send her an email and will wait on her response.


----------



## mizuno

Hi ladies,

I'm just checking in to see how everyone's doing.
Ali - I hope you are getting close to your next cycle?
Amber - good luck with the next cycle! 
ttc - I hope the cyst goes away. I am hoping they don't see any cysts tomorrow so I can start stimming.
sugarpi - good luck with your cycle, I hope you get more follicles growing!
cupcake - I wish I had that many follicles at my IUIs; my FS is very conservative and wouldn't let me have more than 2.


:dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

G/L tomorrow Miz! Have you been on BCPs or anything? I think my BCPs just weren't strong enough.


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> hehehe, yes well you can imagine I am already stressed out with the delay of my cycle! So I did send her an email and will wait on her response.

Who knows.. Lots of FS's use Gonal F without issues. Besides, using Gonal F won't delay this cycle further, just future cycles possibly? :shrug:

Worth asking if it is the Gonal F that is causing them or something else. I know that with IVF they can use Lupron in addition to BCP to do what they call down-regging which basically stops any hormone production, and you can't form cysts! So maybe that is what she should be doing with you? :shrug: 

Let's see what she says!!


----------



## alicatt

mizuno said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm just checking in to see how everyone's doing.
> Ali - I hope you are getting close to your next cycle?
> Amber - good luck with the next cycle!
> ttc - I hope the cyst goes away. I am hoping they don't see any cysts tomorrow so I can start stimming.
> sugarpi - good luck with your cycle, I hope you get more follicles growing!
> cupcake - I wish I had that many follicles at my IUIs; my FS is very conservative and wouldn't let me have more than 2.
> 
> 
> :dust:

Thanks Mizuno!!

I finally got to do the biopsy earlier this week. Not pleasant, but complete.
Now we wait :coffee: for the results. I'm on lupron to basically turn off my hormones so that we can just start the cycle as soon as the results are in. They said 2-3 weeks from the date of the biopsy so I still have 1.5-2.5 weeks left :wacko: I hope it is sooner, and I hope the results are good! If they are bad, well then we have to do the test again :nope:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Well she said this medication she gave me should take care of it. She didn't want to use lupron on me to down reg because I am very high risk of OHSS...she said if she sees that I might get OHSS she will have me trigger with lupron instead of HCG, which will keep the OHSS at bay. She will not be able to do this if she uses lupron to down reg. I see why she did it this way because if I do form OHSS and I am back here in the Bahamas I might be in trouble so she is being very careful and keeping lupron in her back pocket.


----------



## alicatt

ttcbaby117 said:


> Well she said this medication she gave me should take care of it. She didn't want to use lupron on me to down reg because I am very high risk of OHSS...she said if she sees that I might get OHSS she will have me trigger with lupron instead of HCG, which will keep the OHSS at bay. She will not be able to do this if she uses lupron to down reg. I see why she did it this way because if I do form OHSS and I am back here in the Bahamas I might be in trouble so she is being very careful and keeping lupron in her back pocket.

Interesting! I had moderate OHSS my first IVF, but strangely enough using the lupron in the protocol kept it at bay :shrug: I actually had fewer follicles and lower estrogen and better quality eggs that way. I have mild PCOS though so maybe that was why the lupron was helpful? We are all different and so we have to trust in our FS's that they know what they are doing! Definitely having the ability to use lupron as a trigger is good. The alternative is using albumin during ER to keep it at bay. OHSS is not pleasant, so avoiding it is a good idea! :). Can't wait to hear when you get to start!!!


----------



## ambernov20

Well not a very good FS visit today. :sad1: She only measured 2 follies one at about a 7 and the other a 9. This is my 5th round of Gonal and she made the comment of "you have been on it for a while"....so she is wanting to add something else. I don't know what just yet I'm waiting on them to call me. They have to work out what my insurance will cover and get in in to the pharmacy. Just feeling a little bummed. Last month I did so well at the 225 that she had to lower it and now my body isn't cooperating. :cry: Just feeling very frustrated and like this will never happen for us. But on a good note my cyst is gone! Woo hoo I was worried about that little bugger! It was 10 on cd3 and she said it's gone now. So that's something to be happy for I suppose. :happydance:


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> Well not a very good FS visit today. :sad1: She only measured 2 follies one at about a 7 and the other a 9. This is my 5th round of Gonal and she made the comment of "you have been on it for a while"....so she is wanting to add something else. I don't know what just yet I'm waiting on them to call me. They have to work out what my insurance will cover and get in in to the pharmacy. Just feeling a little bummed. Last month I did so well at the 225 that she had to lower it and now my body isn't cooperating. :cry: Just feeling very frustrated and like this will never happen for us. But on a good note my cyst is gone! Woo hoo I was worried about that little bugger! It was 10 on cd3 and she said it's gone now. So that's something to be happy for I suppose. :happydance:

Not sure if they have Menopur and Bravelle where you are? Those medicines are not cheap (hopefully covered) but they seem have worked well for me. The Menopur helps the follies grow, and the Bravelle helps cultivate multiple follicles to grow. They only used Bravelle in my IVF cycles, but Menopur I have used with Gonal F in an IUI. They can also combine femara or clomid with Gonal F I believe. However I think that femara is better as it doesn't thin the lining? I hope you get some answers!!! GL! Have you considered IVF?


----------



## babysparkles

Hello gonal girls, I am new to thus thread & have only just started my first round of puregon FSH injections. I'm on day 3, I am not having IUI, hoping to ovulate naturally or get the trigger shot & conceive naturally. Anyone else at the same stage as me? Baby dust to you all:thumbup:


----------



## ambernov20

I am crushed. :cry: She wanted to add menopur but my insurance won't cover it. I guess some people have tried to beat the system by saying they are doing IUI but instead doing IVF so that some of the meds will be paid for. She upped my gonal to 300 but there's not really anywhere to go from here. She basically said if this cycle doesn't work then she wants us to come in and discuss IVF.....which we can't afford. She told me at my consultation that it is $15,000. So basically if this cycle doesn't work we're on our own again.


----------



## alicatt

babysparkles said:


> Hello gonal girls, I am new to thus thread & have only just started my first round of puregon FSH injections. I'm on day 3, I am not having IUI, hoping to ovulate naturally or get the trigger shot & conceive naturally. Anyone else at the same stage as me? Baby dust to you all:thumbup:

I'm doing a FET in another 4-5 weeks, but I have done 3 IUIs and 2 were with Gonal F!!! :dust: to you!! If you ovulate on your own, then hopefully this will give you the boost you need :thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> I am crushed. :cry: She wanted to add menopur but my insurance won't cover it. I guess some people have tried to beat the system by saying they are doing IUI but instead doing IVF so that some of the meds will be paid for. She upped my gonal to 300 but there's not really anywhere to go from here. She basically said if this cycle doesn't work then she wants us to come in and discuss IVF.....which we can't afford. She told me at my consultation that it is $15,000. So basically if this cycle doesn't work we're on our own again.

Amber - yes IVF is expensive but I bet it would be more successful. Have you looked into clinics that allow you to do 2-3 cycles and if they don't work you get your $$ back? Or some have special rates. With your issues, I would suggest PGD as well. It allows them to select the genetically sound embryos and only place them back. I guess 15,000 is about right, I think mine was about 7,800 for the IVF + 1,200 for ICSI + 4,000 for the meds + 1500 for the sperm, and optionally another 4,800 for the PGD. I do think it would give you the best chance. :shrug: Here is hoping that this last cycle is the ONE!! :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Amber would you be willing to do a IVF vacation. There is a clinic in upstate NY which has great pricing. check out cnyfertility.com.....I checked them out and know quite a few women on this forum who got pregnant with them.


----------



## ambernov20

Thank you ladies. At this point I don't know where we will be going if this cycle is a bust. We will go in for the consult if need be and maybe ask about grants or financing or something. She had originally suggested IVF with genetics to select out the right one but I told her we couldn't afford it so she went with the IUI with TI since our insurance would cover that. But now I just don't know.


----------



## babysparkles

alicatt said:


> babysparkles said:
> 
> 
> Hello gonal girls, I am new to thus thread & have only just started my first round of puregon FSH injections. I'm on day 3, I am not having IUI, hoping to ovulate naturally or get the trigger shot & conceive naturally. Anyone else at the same stage as me? Baby dust to you all:thumbup:
> 
> I'm doing a FET in another 4-5 weeks, but I have done 3 IUIs and 2 were with Gonal F!!! :dust: to you!! If you ovulate on your own, then hopefully this will give you the boost you need :thumbup:Click to expand...


Thankyou! I hope so too because if this doesn't work after 3-6 months I will be on the ivf road. They missed out the clomid step because I have high LH and they said normally people don't respond to it with this. I think I ovulate on my own because when I had my last u/s scan she said it looked like a follicle had ovulated because it was crumpled. I've never got a reading on an OPK though. Good luck for 4-5 weeks time!! Xx


----------



## cupcake

hey everyone,started my Gonal F today, he started me off very low at 37.5 because I always have a lot of little follicles, I don't have pcos, but maybe pco without the s, so he is treating me as if I have pcos, so we dont have ohss, had to sign a whole sheet of things about the risk including ( dunno how to say this in English) dropping some eggs if there are high order multiples, the shots are not sore at all, DH does them really well as he is diabetic and its just like an insulin pen. so I do this for 4 days then do a blood test and ultrasound and we see from there what to do if to up the meds or whatever is going to happen. my doctor said he would like to see a lining of 8 to 11, and 2 at the most three follicles. I am doing iui as its got a better chance than gonal f alone. I am nervous, we only have 3 shots at this before moving to ivf. I really hope it goes well. Am still trying to learn who everyone is on the thread but am happy to be here, its nice to have ladies to talk to.


----------



## sugarpi24

Did our IUI today hubby had 186 million sperm after the wash and 76% fast moving sperms...they want it above 50% I guess...so all is good with him! So hopefully one of those get to my one egg!! :/


----------



## cupcake

good luck sugarpi24


----------



## ttcbaby117

great news sugar! fxed for you!

Cupcake - fxed for you also hun!


----------



## ambernov20

Great news!!!! I now have 6 good looking follies! 12, two at 14, two at 15, and 16!! And my estrogen went from 150 to 1436! I never knew that injection site would make things so different! I was doing them higher on my thigh because the nurse (not my regular nurse) told me anywhere above a hand length from the knee and I wasn't responding very well as of last Thursday but went in today after going back to original position about a hand length from my knee and much better progress! I go back in Thursday and will probably trigger Friday. Wishing super sticky baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> Great news!!!! I now have 6 good looking follies! 12, two at 14, two at 15, and 16!! And my estrogen went from 150 to 1436! I never knew that injection site would make things so different! I was doing them higher on my thigh because the nurse (not my regular nurse) told me anywhere above a hand length from the knee and I wasn't responding very well as of last Thursday but went in today after going back to original position about a hand length from my knee and much better progress! I go back in Thursday and will probably trigger Friday. Wishing super sticky baby dust to you all!!!

WOW! That is amazing! Who knew? I'm glad you have so many follies, sounds very promising :happydance: Did they say when they would trigger? Probably another few days?


----------



## cupcake

I am really not feeling very good, I don't know if its the gonal f or a virus but I feel tired and my stomach is going crazy, and my sides are starting to hurt. My asthma was also really suffering for a few days but its calmed down. I looked all this stuff up and I see its all side effects but not sure if it really is or is like I said a virus. Does anyone else feel anything?


----------



## alicatt

cupcake said:


> I am really not feeling very good, I don't know if its the gonal f or a virus but I feel tired and my stomach is going crazy, and my sides are starting to hurt. My asthma was also really suffering for a few days but its calmed down. I looked all this stuff up and I see its all side effects but not sure if it really is or is like I said a virus. Does anyone else feel anything?

Hey cupcake, I think that it is normal to feel like this. It probably isn't a direct side effect of the gonal f, but a side effect of the process itself. I have found that during a cycle my stress level is extremely high and sometimes the stress causes my stomach to get upset. Conversely it could be the flu. Either way, it is very normal to feel pretty crappy during the cycle. Fatigue is definitely a side effect of the meds though. If you are really concerned, I'd call the FS, they will know how best to counsel you. :dust:


----------



## cupcake

alicatt said:


> cupcake said:
> 
> 
> I am really not feeling very good, I don't know if its the gonal f or a virus but I feel tired and my stomach is going crazy, and my sides are starting to hurt. My asthma was also really suffering for a few days but its calmed down. I looked all this stuff up and I see its all side effects but not sure if it really is or is like I said a virus. Does anyone else feel anything?
> 
> Hey cupcake, I think that it is normal to feel like this. It probably isn't a direct side effect of the gonal f, but a side effect of the process itself. I have found that during a cycle my stress level is extremely high and sometimes the stress causes my stomach to get upset. Conversely it could be the flu. Either way, it is very normal to feel pretty crappy during the cycle. Fatigue is definitely a side effect of the meds though. If you are really concerned, I'd call the FS, they will know how best to counsel you. :dust:Click to expand...

thanks hun, more of a moan really, I know that the meds for sure have some side effects and I have to just suffer through them, unless its really bad and I am worried about ohss, but at this stage its not that bad , going for my first u/s blood test tomorrow so well see whats there


----------



## alicatt

cupcake said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcake said:
> 
> 
> I am really not feeling very good, I don't know if its the gonal f or a virus but I feel tired and my stomach is going crazy, and my sides are starting to hurt. My asthma was also really suffering for a few days but its calmed down. I looked all this stuff up and I see its all side effects but not sure if it really is or is like I said a virus. Does anyone else feel anything?
> 
> Hey cupcake, I think that it is normal to feel like this. It probably isn't a direct side effect of the gonal f, but a side effect of the process itself. I have found that during a cycle my stress level is extremely high and sometimes the stress causes my stomach to get upset. Conversely it could be the flu. Either way, it is very normal to feel pretty crappy during the cycle. Fatigue is definitely a side effect of the meds though. If you are really concerned, I'd call the FS, they will know how best to counsel you. :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun, more of a moan really, I know that the meds for sure have some side effects and I have to just suffer through them, unless its really bad and I am worried about ohss, but at this stage its not that bad , going for my first u/s blood test tomorrow so well see whats thereClick to expand...

OHSS is very rare in IUIs, if your estrogen level reaches OHSS level they will probably cancel the IUI as you have too many follicles ready for ovulation and it is too risky. So I doubt that is the issue (unless you are doing IVF). Plus OHSS wouldn't manifest itself until you are closer to your ovulation date. Your estrogen levels won't be anywhere near OHSS levels at the beginning of your cycle.

I would just put it down to nerves, they get the best of us! Try to relax if you can, get some light exercise, go for a massage, acupuncture, yoga, whatever you do to help you relax. That should help!! 

If you are having serious issues (vomiting, diarrhea, or anything else like that) make sure you call the FS, as I don't think that is normal!!!


----------



## cupcake

I am so sad :( I went for day 9 ultrasound I already have 3 follicles on the right and two on the left that are growing and one is already 19.5 but my lining is 3.8 , I dont know why, I thought it would only be like this from clomid, I was expecting it to improve before clomid it was fine :( I mean unless they can delay me ovulating to give the lining a bit of time, I have no chance, I could sob, but I dont have the energy to anymore :(


----------



## alicatt

cupcake said:



> I am so sad :( I went for day 9 ultrasound I already have 3 follicles on the right and two on the left that are growing and one is already 19.5 but my lining is 3.8 , I dont know why, I thought it would only be like this from clomid, I was expecting it to improve before clomid it was fine :( I mean unless they can delay me ovulating to give the lining a bit of time, I have no chance, I could sob, but I dont have the energy to anymore :(

Oh dear! I'm sorry to hear that cupcake. Did your FS give you any suggestions on what they are going to do? Could they turn it into a mini IVF and harvest the eggs? Then put them back at a later time? Or is there a medicine they can give you to get your lining to thicken FAST? :shrug:


----------



## cupcake

I wish I knew but my doctor hasnt called me back yet and its 8 at night!


----------



## dbluett

Well ladies. Hubby and i :sex: beofre the cycle was cancled. So I decided to take a HPT this morning, since we are going away for a week and boy oh boy did I get a suprise.

Went for blood test this morning. Now just waiting for results.
 



Attached Files:







20130419_094829[1].jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sugarpi24

Dblue!!!!! that's so exciting!!! lol what does hubby think?! I hope you get good results from the blood test!


----------



## dbluett

sugarpi24 said:


> Dblue!!!!! that's so exciting!!! lol what does hubby think?! I hope you get good results from the blood test!

Thanks Sugarpi24. We were both very suprised. We are a little nervous since the cycle was cancled due the number of follicels. I took a HPT at 7:30 this morning and then another on at 10 am and they were both positive.


----------



## sugarpi24

lol yeah I can understand the nervousness :) I asked DH when we almost had a cancelled cycle if he still wanted to try...and we were going to BD as well anyways. when will you know if its one...two or more?


----------



## Cridge

Congrats Dbluett!!!! So excited for you! Can't wait to hear how many! :haha:


----------



## dbluett

I am waiting to get the BETA test results back. What a way to start our vacation LOL


----------



## sugarpi24

that would make vacation so much more enjoyable!!! :) let us know your results when you get them


----------



## alicatt

dbluett said:


> I am waiting to get the BETA test results back. What a way to start our vacation LOL

Congrats dbluett.. I think it is amazing that you got a positive HPT. I'm glad you decided to :sex: Now I guess the next step is to find out how many are in there!!! :thumbup: You might be able to get a little glimpse into that depending on the beta numbers and what DPO you are. If they are on the high end then you might be carrying multiples! :wohoo:


----------



## dbluett

BETA is postitive!! The nurse said my level was 70.2. Still in shock!


----------



## sugarpi24

yayy!!! so happy for you guys!


----------



## alicatt

dbluett said:


> BETA is postitive!! The nurse said my level was 70.2. Still in shock!

How many DPO do you think you are? 
Here is a site that can show you what you should be on a certain day.
https://boards.babyzone.com/beta-hcg-chart-t3419080.html


Congrats!!! :yipee:


----------



## ambernov20

CONGRATS *dbluett*!!!

I am a bit nervous! I triggered this morning with just about half the HCG as I have quite a few follies. She measured about 6 yesterday with most of them being 18 & 19 and a couple at 15 and 16 but she said I have like 10 follicles. We :sex: tomorrow night and I know what will come after......last two cycles were rather painful. I'll be taking some tylenol before! My estrogen was only 1902 it was 2000 last cycle so I don't think it will be too bad. Hoping this will be our month!! Tie dyed shirts with my boys for hippie day at their school and mine looks like a butterfly in the middle and my oldest said "maybe it's a butterfly to bring a baby to your tummy" I almost cried!! FX!!! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=601903&stc=1&d=1366433614
 



Attached Files:







shirt.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Turkey16

dbluett said:


> beta is postitive!! The nurse said my level was 70.2. Still in shock!

awesome!!!


----------



## alicatt

Good luck Amber!!! Hopefully this is your month :thumbup: Sure sounds like you have some great follicles FX'd :dust:

Dbluett - congrats!! :wohoo:


----------



## Cridge

ambernov20 said:


> Tie dyed shirts with my boys for hippie day at their school and mine looks like a butterfly in the middle and my oldest said "maybe it's a butterfly to bring a baby to your tummy" I almost cried!! FX!!! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=601903&stc=1&d=1366433614

So sweet! When we were trying for adoption, my son would always make comments about when we got our baby. It would make me cry almost every time. It's sad that our kids have to be put through the infertility ups and downs right along with us. Hopefully your son is right though! GL!!


----------



## cupcake

so here is an interesting lining story, on Friday my lining was 5, did the iui sunday not knowing what it was, went back monday to see if I ovulated ( which we still dont know cos apparently you cant tell a cyst from a follicle by ultrasound) anyway point is my lining was 8.5 the day after iui, so hopefully hopefully the iui was timed right, I did ovulate, and my lining was good... thats a lot of hopefullies...

I am very confused because I had a scan that showed 3 follicles, then the next day only two, my doctor said its just the scanners error.. then when I went the day after iui there were two there, one huge 28 and one 16, so there is no way of knowing if the 28 was a corpus leutem from one that ovulated, and the 16 was the origional number three follicle that disappeared. I am so fed up with trying to figure these things out myself, and know if my doctor is getting the timing right. Feeling very despondent.


----------



## Cridge

cupcake - you can tell if the follicle has ovulated and become a corpus luteum. A follicle is nice and round and a corpus luteum is "squished". There's also something to do with fluid that I can't be sure of right now... either fluid is in the corpus luteum or in your uterus...??? Sorry, I can't think of what it is right now. But yes, if they know what they're doing, they should be able to tell if you ovulated. :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

Cridge said:


> cupcake - you can tell if the follicle has ovulated and become a corpus luteum. A follicle is nice and round and a corpus luteum is "squished". There's also something to do with fluid that I can't be sure of right now... either fluid is in the corpus luteum or in your uterus...??? Sorry, I can't think of what it is right now. But yes, if they know what they're doing, they should be able to tell if you ovulated. :hugs:

Yep! I could tell the difference between a recent corpus luteum and a follicle. A follicle looks like a grape and a corpus luteum looks like a raisin! :rofl: But really that is what they look like. Or maybe a popped balloon? The corpus luteum is just that, the popped follicle. 

It is possible that you ovulated 1 and that one is a cyst, or that you will ovulate it at a later date. I have heard of women ovulating on different days, and having 2 surges. 

I worried the same things with my IUIs infact I even did 2 back to back to help improve my odds. It didn't help, but it should have had the :spermy: been better quality, and my NK cells not been elevated (that is another story). When do you test? :dust:


----------



## Cridge

alicatt said:


> A follicle looks like a grape and a corpus luteum looks like a raisin! :rofl: But really that is what they look like. Or maybe a popped balloon? The corpus luteum is just that, the popped follicle.

Much better way of putting it! :thumbup:


----------



## mizuno

wow, so much activity here in the last little while! 

dbluett - Congrats on the BFP !!! that's awesome!
amber - I hope everything works out and you don't end up ovulating all 10 follies:)
cridge - nice of you to stop by and check in on us. we need to be reminded of the positive stories :)
ali - hope your wait is not much longer. hang in there!

I have been stimming for 12 days (225 GF and 75 Luveris) and I'm triggering today. I have 9 follicles, which is lower than I hoped for, but I'll take it :) I'm really anxious about how much ER is going to hurt, anxious that I will ovulate before they get a chance to take the eggs out or that there will be no eggs, anxious about a million other things. But, it's out of my hands at this point and all I can do is wait and see.


----------



## alicatt

mizuno said:


> wow, so much activity here in the last little while!
> 
> dbluett - Congrats on the BFP !!! that's awesome!
> amber - I hope everything works out and you don't end up ovulating all 10 follies:)
> cridge - nice of you to stop by and check in on us. we need to be reminded of the positive stories :)
> ali - hope your wait is not much longer. hang in there!
> 
> I have been stimming for 12 days (225 GF and 75 Luveris) and I'm triggering today. I have 9 follicles, which is lower than I hoped for, but I'll take it :) I'm really anxious about how much ER is going to hurt, anxious that I will ovulate before they get a chance to take the eggs out or that there will be no eggs, anxious about a million other things. But, it's out of my hands at this point and all I can do is wait and see.

Mizuno - Congrats on making it to trigger with ER just around the corner. Having been there 2x now, I can understand your fears. I was convinced I would ovulated early and they wouldn't get the eggs too! :wacko: I swear it is just one stress after the other. I can tell you that in both of my ER's my eggs were still there! They usually time it in such a way that you won't ovulate. Plus you are probably on lupron or maybe ganirelix? Those meds will stop you from ovulating. The trigger in an ER is more for maturity of the eggs. So don't worry! They'll get them all :thumbup:
The ER itself is painless as you are under sedation :) Then the next few days you'll have some tenderness and discomfort. It depends on how difficult it was for them to retrieve the eggs as to whether you have more severe pain. My first ER I was in a lot of pain for days (plus moderate OHSS) but after my second one it was not nearly as bad. Then it is time to think about your eggs, how many were mature, how many fertilized, and how are they doing! :wacko: Told you, one stress after another. I tried to keep calm, and kept telling myself, what will be will be. You can't change the outcome, so just roll with it. :haha: Easier said then done though. Still.. try to stay calm if you can! Best of luck and FX'd for lots of eggs and a great fertilization report!! :dust:


----------



## dbluett

Hi ladies. Thanks for all the support. It is so hard knowing your pregnant and not telling anybody. I go for another beta on sat when I get back from vacation. Our plan is to tell my mom and mom inlaw on mothers day.


----------



## mizuno

alicatt said:


> Mizuno - Congrats on making it to trigger with ER just around the corner. Having been there 2x now, I can understand your fears. I was convinced I would ovulated early and they wouldn't get the eggs too! :wacko: I swear it is just one stress after the other. I can tell you that in both of my ER's my eggs were still there! They usually time it in such a way that you won't ovulate. Plus you are probably on lupron or maybe ganirelix? Those meds will stop you from ovulating. The trigger in an ER is more for maturity of the eggs. So don't worry! They'll get them all :thumbup:
> The ER itself is painless as you are under sedation :) Then the next few days you'll have some tenderness and discomfort. It depends on how difficult it was for them to retrieve the eggs as to whether you have more severe pain. My first ER I was in a lot of pain for days (plus moderate OHSS) but after my second one it was not nearly as bad. Then it is time to think about your eggs, how many were mature, how many fertilized, and how are they doing! :wacko: Told you, one stress after another. I tried to keep calm, and kept telling myself, what will be will be. You can't change the outcome, so just roll with it. :haha: Easier said then done though. Still.. try to stay calm if you can! Best of luck and FX'd for lots of eggs and a great fertilization report!! :dust:

thanks Ali!

Trust me, I will worry about every single little thing. I'm just trying to dissect it into smaller bits that I can handle - at first I was like, all i want is to have more than 4 follicles; now I'm worrying about not ovulating before ER; right after the ER I'll worry about the number of eggs they retrieve; then the quality and so on. It's the only way to keep myself from going completely apesh#t :) The good thing is, in a week all the tough parts will be done, and then there's just the dreaded wait. Which might be the hardest part of all. 

Anyway, thanks for your support ladies, I don't know how I would have gotten through this without having all your wisdom and experiences at my disposal :)
:dust:


----------



## Kristin92212

Hi everyone,
I had an HSG done yesterday and it was normal. I talked to my doctor briefly this morning and she thinks she is going to start me at a very low dose either 25 or 50 because I have such a high amh level and everything else is clear. Has anyone started on such a low dose? I know she can up the dose if I am not responding well, but I also hope she isnt too conservative.


----------



## alicatt

Kristin92212 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I had an HSG done yesterday and it was normal. I talked to my doctor briefly this morning and she thinks she is going to start me at a very low dose either 25 or 50 because I have such a high amh level and everything else is clear. Has anyone started on such a low dose? I know she can up the dose if I am not responding well, but I also hope she isnt too conservative.

What was your AMH? They often do that with women that are younger, or women with PCOS as they are more apt to get too many follicles and then have their cycle cancelled. 25 sounds pretty low, but I think I was on 75, when I was doing IUIs and produced 2-4 follicles each try. I'm now 40 with an AMH of 3.8, but was 39 and had an AMH of 5.6 at the time. However they thought that my AMH was unnaturally elevated due to PCOS at that time. Since then I worked at my diet and helped reduce my PCOS issues.


----------



## ambernov20

*Mizuno* FX that everything goes well!!! I'm sure your Dr has it planned perfectly but I know you must worry anyway! Try to relax it will be ok!

*Kristin* I'm in a TTC group on FB and yes some women in there have been started on quite low doses of Gonal and yet still produced a good amount of follies! Good luck! 


*AFM*Well at 5DPT (yesterday) my estrogen was 2407 and my progesterone was >60. So even though I did half the trigger my estrogen is still the highest it has been lol! I'm not stressing this one. I'm trying a new approach and hope I can hold on to it......don't stress things will work out one way or another. I have seen that happen with some financial things this week and it has amazed me lol!


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> *Mizuno* FX that everything goes well!!! I'm sure your Dr has it planned perfectly but I know you must worry anyway! Try to relax it will be ok!
> 
> *Kristin* I'm in a TTC group on FB and yes some women in there have been started on quite low doses of Gonal and yet still produced a good amount of follies! Good luck!
> 
> 
> *AFM*Well at 5DPT (yesterday) my estrogen was 2407 and my progesterone was >60. So even though I did half the trigger my estrogen is still the highest it has been lol! I'm not stressing this one. I'm trying a new approach and hope I can hold on to it......don't stress things will work out one way or another. I have seen that happen with some financial things this week and it has amazed me lol!

Amber - I'm rooting for you this month! Things look really good :thumbup: Yes your estrogen is high, but not too high. I had estrogen levels like that when I was doing IUIs, around 2000 BEFORE trigger. So I'm sure it will be fine. A progesterone level above 60 is also really good! Means you are producing some on your own from all the follicles that burst! :thumbup: So now we wait. Were your ovulation pains difficult? Do they know how many follicles burst? FX'd I think this is your best cycle yet! 

AFM - Still no news :sadangel: I'm waiting for a call from the FS office to tell me that they have the results and that I can start my cycle or if the news is bad what we do from here. Needless to say I'm on pins and needles and going a little :wacko: I just want to get the ball rolling whatever we need to do. This waiting SUCKS :(


----------



## Kristin92212

My hsg was clear, husbands sperm count is very good and my amh was 7.3. I do have pcos. We are going to do 37.5iu and go from there.


----------



## alicatt

Kristin92212 said:


> My hsg was clear, husbands sperm count is very good and my amh was 7.3. I do have pcos. We are going to do 37.5iu and go from there.

Yep.. sounds like they want to go slowly due to the PCOS, it artificially elevates AMH and also throws your FSH and LH out of whack. They can see how you are responding and if necessary bump you up after a few days. Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## cupcake

Cridge said:


> cupcake - you can tell if the follicle has ovulated and become a corpus luteum. A follicle is nice and round and a corpus luteum is "squished". There's also something to do with fluid that I can't be sure of right now... either fluid is in the corpus luteum or in your uterus...??? Sorry, I can't think of what it is right now. But yes, if they know what they're doing, they should be able to tell if you ovulated. :hugs:

my doctor never said that to me :nope:


----------



## cupcake

oh gosh now I am really beginning to think he timed it wrong, I felt a lot of pain the day after and the follicle looked round not flat like you guys said, and it was 28 which is about 4 bigger than what it was before the hcg


----------



## ambernov20

The pains weren't that bad I took some tylenol before bed and that helped. I don't know how many follies went they only do bloodwork after the trigger no u/s. My first progesterone is usually really good we'll see what it is on the 29th. I was feeling pretty achy after I should have ovulated. And have been extremely tired lol!! :sleep:


----------



## alicatt

cupcake said:


> oh gosh now I am really beginning to think he timed it wrong, I felt a lot of pain the day after and the follicle looked round not flat like you guys said, and it was 28 which is about 4 bigger than what it was before the hcg

Cupcake, normally you trigger and they do the IUI about 36 hours later, when they do their last US, before trigger you should have the lead follicle above 20 and hopefully a few that are between 16-20. Then you trigger, the follicles mature and you do the IUI 24-40 hours after (36 is optimum) and you should ovulate in or around the 36-48 hour range. So the :spermy: are up there waiting for the egg! I am sure that everything was fine! :thumbup:


----------



## alicatt

ambernov20 said:


> The pains weren't that bad I took some tylenol before bed and that helped. I don't know how many follies went they only do bloodwork after the trigger no u/s. My first progesterone is usually really good we'll see what it is on the 29th. I was feeling pretty achy after I should have ovulated. And have been extremely tired lol!! :sleep:

FX'd and GL!!! :dust: I know the higher my estrogen the more tired I was. When mine was almost 5000 (before trigger) I was so sleepy, I could just sleep :sleep: for hours. So I'm sure you are feeling a lot of that!! I think that progesterone supplementation also makes you sleepy. Can't wait to hear how it goes!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## ambernov20

Thanks *ali*! I'm anxious too! A week to go tomorrow lol! I'm not counting down at all lol!! :haha: But I'm going to be good this time and not go out and but any tests! :winkwink: My ovaries still feel a little pinchy sometimes so I think I may have some cysts she said I could with only doing half the trigger. But mostly I'm just tired.

*cupcake* I'm sure it will be ok. Did you guys bd at all? I have noticed with mine I usually ovulate around 38 hours past trigger. Try not to worry and stress. :hugs:


----------



## mizuno

amber - I hope your cycle work this time! with multiple follicles, you have a a good chance!

kristin - my first IUI I was on 25 U GF. I did get 1 follicle out of it (my doc is very conservative and didn't want me to have more than 2 follies, so wouldn't increase my dose, but you doc still might)

So, I had my ER today. I was so paranoid that I ovulated that I asked them to check as soon as I got there. Luckily, I did not ovulate, but they really wanted to get moving right away (maybe they thought I would O soon?). Long story short, the retrieval hurt like a motherf#^er. I dont know if they didn't give me enough drugs or if I'm a wimp, but I was nearly crying by the end of it. The good thing was that it only lasted like 5 min and as soon as she stopped poking around my ovaries, the pain was gone. I ended up with 10 eggs :happydance:, which I think is great, since at my last US they told me I had max 9 and I worried how many of them would be empty. Now, of course, I have to worry about how many survive and fertilise (we are doing 7 with ICSI and 3 with just IVF). But at least I know I can grow follicles! Yay! Feeling cautiously optimistic at this point, which is very rare for me!

Lots of love and luck at all!:hug:


----------



## ambernov20

Best of luck *mizuno*!!!


----------



## alicatt

mizuno said:


> amber - I hope your cycle work this time! with multiple follicles, you have a a good chance!
> 
> kristin - my first IUI I was on 25 U GF. I did get 1 follicle out of it (my doc is very conservative and didn't want me to have more than 2 follies, so wouldn't increase my dose, but you doc still might)
> 
> So, I had my ER today. I was so paranoid that I ovulated that I asked them to check as soon as I got there. Luckily, I did not ovulate, but they really wanted to get moving right away (maybe they thought I would O soon?). Long story short, the retrieval hurt like a motherf#^er. I dont know if they didn't give me enough drugs or if I'm a wimp, but I was nearly crying by the end of it. The good thing was that it only lasted like 5 min and as soon as she stopped poking around my ovaries, the pain was gone. I ended up with 10 eggs :happydance:, which I think is great, since at my last US they told me I had max 9 and I worried how many of them would be empty. Now, of course, I have to worry about how many survive and fertilise (we are doing 7 with ICSI and 3 with just IVF). But at least I know I can grow follicles! Yay! Feeling cautiously optimistic at this point, which is very rare for me!
> 
> Lots of love and luck at all!:hug:

Mizuno.. were you not sedated? I had full sedation for my ER. I hope you are feeling better now! Let us know how your eggs are looking! FX'd that you get a great report!


----------



## sugarpi24

Well I'm done with gonal girls...we did our second IUI this cycle and it didn't work...and I'm tired of paying 160-200 dollars for the injections and traveling so much for u/s so...I'm just sticking with femera for awhile :( good luck to all you other ladies!


----------



## dbluett

Hi ladies,
I had my 2nd beta today. My level was 230. The nurse said it was slightly lower then where they wanted to see it at this time. They wanted to see it at 280.
Go back on Monday for another one.


----------



## Cridge

Dbluett - try not to worry, that's still a good number, and it's still going up. It doesn't always double exactly. This is a great website I used when obsessing over my hcg numbers. Check it out - hopefully you'll feel better about things. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php

:hugs:


----------



## dbluett

Cridge said:


> Dbluett - try not to worry, that's still a good number, and it's still going up. It doesn't always double exactly. This is a great website I used when obsessing over my hcg numbers. Check it out - hopefully you'll feel better about things. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks Cridge.


----------



## HG711

Hello ladies,

I'm a newbie & just want to say hi!!

I would love to join this group. I am TTC #2 with PCOS for nearly 1yr now! I am currently on my first cycle of Gonal F after two cycles of failed clomid (one no BFN & one cancelled cycle due to too may follies). My fingers & toes are crossed for this cycle!

I hope i can get to know you ladies. GL to all of you & lots of baby dust :) :)


----------



## dbluett

Hi ladies,
HCG level dropped. :-( Dr wants to repeat the bloodwork on friday to see if its still dropping.


----------



## Cridge

Oh no dbluett!! :hug: I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## ambernov20

Awww *dbluett* sending thoughts and prayers that things are ok!! :hugs:

Welcome *HG711* :hi:

Had my blood draw today just checking e2 and progesterone beta isn't til Friday but this one does give me some insight on what is to come. [-o&lt;


----------



## dbluett

HG711 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm a newbie & just want to say hi!!
> 
> I would love to join this group. I am TTC #2 with PCOS for nearly 1yr now! I am currently on my first cycle of Gonal F after two cycles of failed clomid (one no BFN & one cancelled cycle due to too may follies). My fingers & toes are crossed for this cycle!
> 
> I hope i can get to know you ladies. GL to all of you & lots of baby dust :) :)

:hi:
Welcome! Wish you the best of luck!

:babydust:


----------



## dbluett

thanks everybody. It wasn't the news I wanted to hear. We will wait to see what happens and try again!


----------



## ambernov20

Well I'm not too hopeful....Progesterone is 9.71 and Estrogen is 132.8 :(


----------



## dbluett

Sorry to hear amber. :hugs:


----------



## ambernov20

Well started on PIO shots last night. The shot itself wasn't too bad (I iced the location first lol) but I am feeling a bit sore every now and then. Hoping this is the boost we need for our BFP!!


----------



## cupcake

Feeling very down, had hot flushes for 3 nights - what is that about? Now currently 8 dpo, cant test because I took the trigger shot so gotta wait til at least 12 dpo, we did BD the day after the iui just to be safe, even though I was in a lot of pain, feeling very despondent about iui in general.. the timing part is so stressful and at least in ivf u dont have that


----------



## sugarpi24

starting Femera tonight and possibly doing the Gonal this cycle...found out we can do a mail in rebate for the money we spent on the injections saving us $110!!! which is awesome! I really hope it works! figured Gonal and the ovidrel might give us more follicles and give us more of a chance on catching one on our own!....doctors office is going to call me later to verify everything. Oh and U/s showed NO cysts! which I was quite surprised!


----------



## Cruz2002

Hi. I am new to this site, but am on my 3rd cycle of gonal f/ovidrel. We have been trying to conceive #2 for 2 1/2 years. We have a daughter that just turned 4 (conceived naturally). I had a miscarriage a little over a year ago that baby was conceived with Femara/IUI. 

Here is what happened this cycle. I went in last Saturday CD9 for an ultrasound and had a 13, 10 & 15 follicle on right ovary and a 14 1/2 and 9 on the left ovary. This was exciting because in the past my left ovary has always been the one to produce more and the larger follicles. I was excited the right was doiing so well this time since I haven't been able to get pregnant when it was the left. The doctor thought I would either trigger Monday or Tuesday at this point. He told us to BD on Sunday night.

I went in for my third ultrasound on Monday CD 11 and there was a 14 on my right and 11 and none on the left. The doctor said he thought I had already ovulated. He saw fluid behind my uterus (which I think is a sign of ovulation). He instructed me to still take the ovidrel shot that day and BD that night and Tuesday night. 

I usually ask a ton of questions, but honestly was so surprised/shocked I didn't ask many this time.

I wouldn't be so concerned if we had BD Friday or Saturday, but Sunday seems late. We didn't start earlier because we were trying to be energized during the "peak" time.

Anyone have experience with this? I am stressing out. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## cupcake

Cruz2002 why are you not doing iui with the gonal ?


----------



## Cruz2002

Cupcake - We were planning to do IUI, but I ovulated on my own before trigger. On Saturday the doc predicted we'd do IUI today or tomorrow, but when I went for my ultrasound on Monday. It appeared I ovulated between Saturday at noon (my last ultrasound) and Monday morning (9am). 
I just can't believe I ovulated early on my own. He told me to still take the ovidrel because of the progestrone in it? Then continue to BD on Monday and Tuesday which really doesn't make a lot of sense to me..... We followed this advise. This will be a very hard 2WW.


----------



## sugarpi24

Does Gonal F give false positives on OPK's? just curious


----------



## mizuno

Amber - sorry to hear it... Hopefully the progesterone give you the boost you need

Dbluett - so sorry

Sugarpi - glad to hear you are going for another round. Good luck!

Cruz - IUI never worked for me either because I always ovulated before the trigger both times. So frustrating!

So, I had my ET yesterday and am still feeling pretty sore. But I do feel good that of the 6 eggs that fertilized we got 5 blasts, which means that we have 4 frosties! So, though I hope my beautiful overachieving 4AA blast sticks this time, if not, I won't have to do another fresh cycle if we want to try again.


----------



## Cridge

Sugarpi - no, you shouldn't get a false pos with gonal f.


----------



## ttcbaby117

mizuno - that is awesome. fxed it is implanting nicely! Is this your first IVF? How did you fare through the process? Also, if you don't mind me asking, how old are you?


----------



## mizuno

Ttc, it is my first IVF. I really can't complain about the process (though I still would rather not do it again) :wacko:

I did not have any side effects from lupron and found injections relatively painless. I did feel nauseous 2x after injections, but it went away without any intervention within an hour. GF was a breeze as always. I did not like Luveris, due to the large volume you have to inject (1 ml, compared to 0.1 or 0.05 ml of lupron and GF). It would alwaybs form this big bubble under my skin that really freaked me out (though it didn't hurt). HcG injection as always was a b$tch and left me with a huge red welt and awful injectin site pain for 2 days :cry: Also, it was pretty uncomfortable once the follies got big (for about 2-3 days before ER, where i couldnt sit properly or lay on my belly (it was needed for my acupuncture treatments). And i only had 10 follicles - cant imagine how people with 20 must feel !!! :wacko:

So, physically, it wasn't bad. Emotionally, it was hard, especially once I started stimming and it wasn't going as fast as I hoped and once I triggered, I worried about early ovulation. Then, of course, there is the worry about how many eggs they'll get, how many will fertilize, how many will survive to day 5 :) I also felt a bit isolated from friends and family, as they don't know what we are going through and I tried to avoid them during this time to try to avoid any external stresses (that was my choice though).

I am 34 and other than slightly low estrogen and thinner lining, there don't seem to be any other obvious problems (classified as unexplained infertility) - I ovulate on my own and have regular periods. Yet, still didn't get pregnant after nearly 2 years of trying. 

I hope that helps you with your situation. If you are worried about IVF, don't be. It's not that bad and you'll get a ton of support from your clinic, the girls on here and other forums, and of course from your DH and friends and family (if you choose to tell them). I see you star stimming soon. Is that for IVF? Good luck to you in your next cycle!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks mizuno....yep this is my first IVF and I am a worried but excited at the same time. Is am also unexplained but I am 37....so I do worry about my egg quality. I will let you know how it all goes!


----------



## sugarpi24

okay good im glad I didn't buy the OPK's and waste money! Those are expensive! I always get the smiley ones to make sure theres no stress trying to figure out if its positive or not!


----------



## ambernov20

Had my beta this morning another :bfn: :nope: Now gotta wait and see if my RE is willing to do anymore rounds or if she is going to insist on IVF which we can't afford. I just don't feel like this is going to happen for us again.


----------



## ambernov20

Well a bit of silver lining...my RE is willing to continue with Gonal IUI TI cycles! Mid cycle my nurse said she had mentioned my RE was wanting to push IVF but we can't afford that. I'm so glad she is still willing to continue! I feel a bit of hope restored.


----------



## cupcake

hey guys, I am out, started spotting on cd 24, cd 25 got my period, wth? why so early who knows? I ovulated early too, like cd 12, so its still a 12 day leutal phase. My doctor is upping the dose to one day 37.5, one day 75, and alternating like that for five days. This time if my lining is looking crap I am insisting on taking something, even though he doesnt believe in it, I am exhausted, have already cried my eyes out about it. We are only doing 3 of these then I am moving on to ivf. So please G-D let the next one work!


----------



## ambernov20

CD1 but I'm going to be very positive about this cycle and try to relax and let go of all my worries and stress! Super sticky baby dust to us all!!


----------



## ktaylor

Hello ladies! I have been reading this thread and hoped I could join in for some extra support. I am 30 and I have primary amenorrhea, meaning I have literally never had 1 period on my own. I tried 150 of clomid with progesterone to bring on a AF for 10 months last year and never had any follies develop over 10mm. Finally, I had to take a break for my own sanity and I'm now getting started again and could really use some positive energy. I've just finished my first round of 150 units of gonal f on cd day 3 and 5 with 150 of clomid cd days 3 thru 7. I have my scan scheduled for Sunday (cd11). At first I was very positive and excited about adding gonal f but the last few days I have been having totally negative thoughts, the hormones have a very negative mental effect on me. I've had so many failed cycles with conventional medicine as well as natural therapies, it's hard for me to believe it will ever work. You ladies and your experiences have helped me to get back to a positive state of mind so I want to join in and hopefully provide encouragement for others.


----------



## ambernov20

Hi *ktaylor* :hi: This is a great group of gals! I wish you the best of luck!! Feel free to jump right in and ask any questions you may have.

*AFM* I had my baseline app today I have few cysts but none that caused my cycle to be canceled. We are trying something new this cycle we are adding menopur! I am nervous and excited all at once! *Anyone here been on menopur before? Any different side effects versus gonal?* I do my first injection tonight and go back on Monday to see how the follies are doing. :happydance:


----------



## scerena

Amber I haven't done gonal f but I've done four cycles of Menopur and I always get on fine with it- good luck Hun I hope the change of meds brings you your bfp :hugs:


----------



## ktaylor

:hugs::hugs:Thanks for the welcome ambernov20! I was wondering if there was anyone else here with pcos and primary amenorrhea that had success with their treatments and if so what worked for you?


----------



## want2beamamma

Hi ladies,

Not sure if this is a group for people doing just IVF and using Gonal F or if people who are doing an IUI can also join in :) ? 

I have thin PCOS and periods usually come around ever 3-4 months. I have tried 2 cycles with IUI and Clomid ( one with trigger aswell ) that were unsuccessful. This cycle things seem to be looking better and happening sooner. The 2 previous cycles I had insemination on day 19. This cycle I took Letrozole, Gonal f, Plus a stronger trigger shot. I have 3 dominant follicles but in total have RIGHT- 23MM,19MM,15MM,12MM and on the LEFT-14MM,12MM. My lining is a 12.5 ( much better then a 10 last time!). 

Today is my first insemination ( day 15 opposed to day 19 ) and tomorrow will be the next insemination. I took the trigger shot at 8pm last night.


I am praying this time works as the bank account is starting to get a little low!!!! 


I didn't find I had even half as hard of a time on Letrozole OR Gonal F. CLOMID IS JUST ROTTEN !!!!! No one could pay me enough to take that. My OH definitely thought I was going to kill him hehehe poor guy. I get to feel like a normal person with Gonal F, it's wonderful.


----------



## ambernov20

*ktaylor* I don't have both but I do have PCOS but never really had a problem til after my first 3 medicated cycles with Gonal F and HCG trigger. I took 3 months off and my periods went whacky! I was 10 days late the first month then almost two weeks late the next month. So for me medicated cycles definitely help keep me regular! 

*want2beamamma* :wave: We're all just kind of supportive here. I think originally it started just as a group for those being treated with Gonal F but as some have went other ways for treatment we have a few that are doing IVF and some IUI so feel welcome to join in!!

*AFM* I have done 2 doses of the gonal f and menopur mix. Yesterday I had a nasty headache not sure if it is adjustment to the meds of that I am cutting out caffeine. But either way it wasn't good! 

I also had some cysts when I went for my baseline 9, 10 & 14 but my estrogen was only 35 so my RE decided to go on with the cycle. Just wondering what I may be looking at with these guys....I've only had one cyst at a baseline and it was like a 8 and it was gone by the next us.


----------



## ambernov20

Oh goodness!! I am responding EXTREMELY well to the gonal/menopur! I have like 19 follies! I am so worried that my IUI with TI is going to be canceled :sad1: Too bad we don't have the $ for IVF!


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow 19 follies...that is awesome! I found the menapur burned when injected and I did get headaches on it.


----------



## ambernov20

I ice my injection site because I'm a weenie lol so I don't so much notice a burn. My estrogen was only 85 with all those follies, I'm certain one or two were the cysts we saw on cd 3, but still figured my estrogen would be higher. So my RE upped my gonal to 225. I go back Thursday to see what's going on.


----------



## ktaylor

19! That's great ambernov20! Hopefully you'll get a couple good ones! I just had my scan yesterday. (We must be on the same schedule) I have several smaller follies and 1 follicle that's 14mm (my biggest one ever) but not big enough. My estrogen was at 90. Only on CD 12 so its still early. More gonal f and another scan tomorrow to see how its going. Hopefully things are going in a positive direction!


----------



## want2beamamma

Wow 19 that is good news that you responded so well!
Hopefully they will let you go through with things :) 
Best of luck


----------



## ambernov20

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! I want to yank my ovaries out and use them as punching bags!!! :hissy: I'm on CD12 and she measured 15 follies today but they are mostly 5's-8's with a 9, 10, and 12 those of which may be the cysts I had on cd 3. I am to continue my meds and go back on Monday.


----------



## cupcake

just finished my next round of iui, couldnt have a scan the day before so as of two days before lining was 6.8 so just hoping it did get to 8, had only one follicle on 37.5/75 gonal f, pretty crumby :(


----------



## ambernov20

Went for my us today and I have 4 good sized follies all around 17-19 and my lining is 9.44 so I will trigger in the morning and TI to follow!! FX this is our month!!!


----------



## MrsAM

Hi fellow gonal girls.

I am now also a fellow traveller on this road to hopefully conception. I have PCOS, previously did three rounds of clomid on 100mg where I would ovulate usually around CD19 to 21 and no luck on any of the rounds. I wish i could just conceive once so i know it can happen but nothing so far. 

Anyway the clinic is going to give me 2 rounds of gonal f so im hoping to God it works. Just started the injections three days ago and im so nervous and excited. To be honest im not worried about not ovulating as i ovulated on clomid but bit feeling bit nervy about whether i will actually conceive lol. 

So i just wanted to know whether there are any clomid to gonal f successes for hope snd inspiration :flower:


----------



## Kristin92212

Hi everyone...this is my first round injectables...today is cd2 and i went in for a baseline...this is all new to me so it is a bit overwhelming...they said there were 20 follicles on the left and right...which is an indicator of pcos which i already knew i had...i will be starting at 37.5 iu of gonal f...they told me to not be suprised if i stim for more than two weeks?


----------



## MrsAM

Kristin92212 said:


> Hi everyone...this is my first round injectables...today is cd2 and i went in for a baseline...this is all new to me so it is a bit overwhelming...they said there were 20 follicles on the left and right...which is an indicator of pcos which i already knew i had...i will be starting at 37.5 iu of gonal f...they told me to not be suprised if i stim for more than two weeks?

Hi Kristin, just wanted to say hi and welcome. I'm in the same boat as you. I had my last scan 2 weeks ago and thankfully one of those pesky follies finally grew to around 17 mm and got told to inject Ovitrelle the next day which was a Saturday. The thing is I did an OPK the morning of injection day and it was positive I Think and I still injected Ovitrelle to make sure the egg released. Add to that my left tube is blocked and the egg was growing on my left side I just don't know how likely it is that this will work but here's hoping!!!! I actually injected 75 iu of Gonal F and managed to get 1 decent sized folly and 2 others at about 14 mm so best wishes and good luck to you! Currently I am just waitibg to do my pregnancy test although being a Negative Nelly actually just waiting for AF to turn up the bitch lol.


----------



## MrsAM

Oh my goodness! Wrote a long post and it never got posted! :growlmad:

Ok anyway I grew some decent sized follies on 75 iu of Gonal F daily. Two at 14mm and one at 17mm. I got told to inject Ovitrelle the next day after the scan which was a Saturday. The thing is I did an OPK on the morning of the day I had to inject Ovitrelle and I'm pretty sure it was positive...stared at the stick until I was cross-eyed lol. But I still injected myself with Ovitrelle cos I am just that paranoid. At least hopefully the egg released with the Ovitrelle right...right??! I'm now paranoid that by injecting I have somehow messed up my body's natural egg release mechanism :wacko:

Anyway did the BD Sat/Sun and Monday just to make sure haha. But the thing is I ovulated (if I even did) on my left side and guess what...yep you guessed right my left tube is blocked. It is so weird but the three times I ovulated on 100mg of Clomid I always ovulated on my left side. I know the Docs say the functioning tube can still pick up the egg from the blocked side but I am such a Negative Nelly...Am doing the 2 week wait at the moment but trying not to be too hopeful cos it hurts too much otherwise. Just wondering if anyone has been in a similiar position and the outcome? 

Thanks


----------



## Wobbles

Sorry - System just noticed a new member and certain words are moderated for the first 10 posts. ;)


----------



## MrsAM

Wobbles said:


> Sorry - System just noticed a new member and certain words are moderated for the first 10 posts. ;)

LOL!! Ok thanks for explaining. Omg it must have been the ItchBay word oooops :dohh: eherm how embarrassing. Sorry but I get so :growlmad: at AF keeps me from feeling down in the dumps and teary although somehow I still manage to leak out some tears through the anger. 

Anyway doing the 2 week wait, torturing myself by reading ten thousand similar pages of the earliest signs and symptoms of pregnancy before a missed period, getting depressed cos I am not exhibiting a single one of them, my rational side getting totally buried under my negative emotional side ho hum....Wbu? :cry:


----------



## MrsAM

Bump


----------



## MrsAM

Well GonalF didn't work for me this time round although I don't blame it for that. I actually think it might have worked if not for my blocked tube. I've skimmed this thread and been heartened to read of so many success stories for this drug and especially for the PCOS women. 

Sorry if I missed it but I would love to hear from any ladies with PCOS and a blocked tube who had success with this medication? I just need some inspiration and hope as I can't help but feel alone. I feel like two problems at once makes it harder to conceive so I would just love to know I'm not the only one! 

Thanks


----------



## dbluett

Hi ladies,
I haven't posted in a while, things have been a little crazy! Quick update, did another cycle with gonal, had IUI on 6/28. took HPT this morning and it was postive. Going for beta tomrrow. Hoping this little bean sticks


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck dblue!!!

We are done with gonal f for how until we get some of our bills out of the way. Just femera for now but I could be back in a few months if nothing. :/


----------



## dbluett

Thanks sugarpi24! I am little uneasy at the moment since having the miscarriage. Hoping for a sticky bean this time  I wish you the best of luck!

Here is some :dust: for you!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Folks. Is this thread still active? I just started a new injectables thread bc I didn't know. I'm supposed to be starting the Gonal-F today, but may have to wait bc of a cyst. Waiting for a phone call from the doc right now. :coffee:


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hi girls! I don't know if anyone on here remembers me (I remember drblue I believe... and I see that congratulations are in order!). Since I was on here last, I got pregnant with IVF and had my baby... who is now 1!

The issue I am having is that after 13 months - no period. Which is back where I started. I have no time or money to go through injectables and IVF again but my OH and I would like a second... sigh...


----------



## Cridge

Hi Curliegirlie! I remember you! Congrats on your baby!!! I'm in the same boat - I have a 16 month old and I've had 2 natural periods since he was born, and I've induced a few with NPC. But even with the natural periods, I don't think I've ovulated at all since he was born. :(

Good luck! I've spent years trying to get my body to ovulate without hefty medical intervention, to no avail. But if you find a magic cure, let me know!! I hope you do!!


----------



## Curliegirlie

Hi Cridge! I remember you too of course!

Do you know why you don't get periods? I was diagnosed as having hypothalamic amenorrhea, which is a catch-all for women who don't get periods for no obvious reason. When I was a teenager, I struggled with an eating disorder and lost my period. Women with low body fat often lose their periods because you don't have enough fat to sustain a pregnancy.

I then went on the pill for 10+ years, which of course restored my periods, but masked the fact that my body was not functioning normally. When I went off the pill, I got no period for over a year, so I had to turn to injectables to get me to ovulate. I'm now 35 lbs heavier than I was back then, but I feel like the damage is done, and even though I have fat now, my body doesn't trust me not to starve it anymore and thus won't ovulate. I hate myself so much for this because it all could have been prevented... :(

I have never heard of NPC - what does it do?


----------



## Cridge

Don't beat yourself up! We can only move forward! :hugs:

I have PCOS, which is basically an array of symptoms with insulin resistance being the most likely cause. I got my first period at 14 and was never regular. I think I had 2 or 3 and then didn't have another one for 6 months, and that became my norm. Now I can go 8+ months without a period. But I don't usually allow myself to go that long. 

NPC is Natural Progesterone Cream. It's bio-identical, so it does exactly what progesterone does. It's just a lotion, and I'll use it anywhere from 7-14 days, and it brings on a period 100% of the time.


----------



## Curliegirlie

Thanks Cridge!

I guess the NPC brings on a period the same way birth control pills would - a "period" but without ovulation... not the ideal scenario!


----------



## Cridge

Exactly! But it doesn't suppress ovulation like bcp's do, so I figure it's better to have a good bleed every couple of months than not. I feel like I'm resetting my hormones in the *hopes* that maybe I'll ovulate.


----------



## Curliegirlie

Cridge said:


> Exactly! But it doesn't suppress ovulation like bcp's do, so I figure it's better to have a good bleed every couple of months than not. I feel like I'm resetting my hormones in the *hopes* that maybe I'll ovulate.


Going to my dr tomorrow... I'm going to bring this up!


----------



## haleiwamama

Can I join in? I haven't started taking Gonal yet but if this cycle doesnt work, there's where we're headed... This cycle Im on Clomid and had a nice 24mm follie but only 6mm lining... Im just trying to get informed about it...

Question... does any one know if Gonal-F actually helps lining, or does it just not affect it adversely like clomid? Also, what about twins, are the odds higher than with clomid/femara?


----------



## LaurenM.

Haleiwamama - I used gonal f to conceive after clomid didnt work for me. I had no adverse lining effects from it and I'm pretty sure that's normal. 
The risk of twins can be higher depending in how well your doctor monitors your cycle, your dosage and the amount of follies you get. I had a cycle with 6 mature follies and I didn't conceive. But the next cycle I only had 3 and conceived a singleton. If you can afford it, I prefer gonal f to any other method we tried. I had zero side effects (other than extra discharge) and it worked! Good luck to you! 
::babydust::


----------



## haleiwamama

Hi LaurenM, thank you for your input. Im 5dpo on my Clomid cycle and if this cycle is a bust, gonal-f it is... what was your dosage on gonal-f and clomid? My doctor mentioned she would use 75IU but Im not sure for how many days... people think Im crazy when I say this but I would love to have twins... my doctor is not really for it...


----------



## Cridge

I agree with Lauren 100%! Gonal-f is definitely my choice of drug! :haha: 

I start on 75iU and then go up from there. There's no way of knowing how many days you'll be on it - it just depends on how your body is responding. With my 2nd, I responded a little slower, so we upped the dosage (I think to 125iU), and that did the trick. I ovulated on CD18.


----------



## haleiwamama

How is everyone doing? I just came back from my u/s and my lining is looking great for the first time ever! 9mm trilaminar! But I only had 1 follie :( really wish I had at least 2


----------

